# Troll the person above you...



## Hulaette (Jun 3, 2015)

https://youtu.be/TNm6l4FwABE


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2015)

sounds like me getting drunk on too much **** lol


----------



## Moddie (Jun 3, 2015)

How can you troll someone if they're anticipating it?


----------



## Katelyn (Jun 3, 2015)

Can you not make pointless threads?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 3, 2015)

@katiegurl1223:

Chill out and buy a double chocolate brownie at McDonald's.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> @katiegurl1223:
> 
> Chill out and buy a double chocolate brownie at McDonald's.



i second this.

also HEY APPLE APPLE


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 3, 2015)

Noiru said:


> i second this.
> 
> also HEY APPLE APPLE



I went to the grocery store. In the cheese section, I found a white feather, but I didn't pick it up.


----------



## himeki (Jun 3, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> Can you not make pointless threads?



I kinda agree....


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2015)

Evvie stop being a pretend turt.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 3, 2015)

stop ruining the mood everywhere u post


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2015)

ur not a psychedelic penguin go away


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 3, 2015)

Apples are better than turts


----------



## Javocado (Jun 3, 2015)

mid-tier mini mod


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2015)

u never share dat loud


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 3, 2015)

That Pokeball doesn't work.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> mid-tier mini mod



Wow! You're pretty brutal when you play the forum games.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2015)

Is actually not a human


----------



## pillow bunny (Jun 3, 2015)

born in 2012

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'd me


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 3, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> ninja'd me



*bursts out laughing*


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2015)

show me dat NNID u apple


----------



## xara (Jun 3, 2015)

You're not illegal, get out


----------



## Javocado (Jun 3, 2015)

"Bees?" is actually best CAH card


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 3, 2015)

Noiru said:


> show me dat NNID u apple



No way, you white feather obsessed cheese fan.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 3, 2015)

penny sucks


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2015)

penguins are black


----------



## piichinu (Jun 3, 2015)

go shave and stop saving trees


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 3, 2015)

piimisu said:


> penny sucks



And so does club penguin since the penguins can't fly.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 3, 2015)

no i wont check out your blog
--

worry not im getting bored of it just deciding what new one to use


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2015)

piimisu said:


> go shave and stop saving trees



i know u like it hairy p*ss off


----------



## pillow bunny (Jun 3, 2015)

literally plays club penguin

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'd me AGAIN


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2015)

Bahahhaha u fail


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 3, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Bahahhaha u fail



Whatever, Jun.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2015)

Bet you dont know my other usernames


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 3, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Bet you dont know my other usernames



*throws handcuffs* becomes hairy hippie turt queen. Bad transition


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2015)

yay now we can play


----------



## piichinu (Jun 3, 2015)

turtles are weak and vulnerable


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2015)

you obviously only had dust rats for pets right


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 3, 2015)

I don't like Jun Togawa.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2015)

she's superior to you anyways


----------



## pillow bunny (Jun 3, 2015)

sandwich posting turtle


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 3, 2015)

None shall pass this bridge unless you answer my riddles >:c


Oh wait wrong kind of troll.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2015)

those small neboobs


----------



## tumut (Jun 3, 2015)

That's a tortoise in your sig/avatar, not a turt you've been living a lie.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 3, 2015)

The three goats better look out for all these trolls under the bridge.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 3, 2015)

Noiru said:


> those small neboobs



I say, what the devil did you just audaciously proclaim about my well-being, you trollop? I shall inform you that I have graduated top of my class at the Gentleman's Academy of Sophisticated Persons, and have been involved in numerous endeavors with the Ruffians down the street from my abode; might I also add that I've accumulated over 300 pieces of antique furniture? I am educated in fine dining and high class catering and I'm the top Victorian era furniture appraiser in the entire high society. You are naught to me but a simple, uncouth brute. I shall embarrass the dickens out of you with class the likes of which has never been witnessed before on this humble planet, I solemnly promise. You assume you can disrespect my image on the internet? Think again, savage. As we speak I am contacting my diligent secretary to arrange a brunch together at the finest coffee shop in town, so you had better prepare a fetching enough outfit to compete with my immaculate attire, barbarian. The brunch that sends you packing back to the countryside. You are inevitably defeated, heathen. I can be booked at any appointment, any hour, and I can educate you in over seven hundred cultures, and that's just with the literary selection in my guest lobby. Not only am I extensively fluent in in several languages, I have access to the entire Giorgio Armani fall collection and I will flaunt it's finely tailored mastery to outshine your drab, common appearance off the face of humanity, you slob. If only you had foreseen the kind of comeuppance your inflammatory "insignificant" comment was bound to earn you, perhaps you would have tempered your words. But you insisted, and now I will teach you manners and grace and you will learn dignity and poise, yet. Consider yourself in etiquette school, peasant.​


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 3, 2015)

tl;dr, noobudelic.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 3, 2015)

you know what people wont be feeling?

*YOUR D-*


----------



## tumut (Jun 3, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> you know what people wont be feeling?
> 
> *YOUR D-*



Took me a while to get that one. 

Anyway that copypasta was stale af.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 3, 2015)

Get out Sly Cooper! This is a Nintendo site.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 3, 2015)

You're an Apple drone.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 3, 2015)

Plasma doesn't seem powerful.


----------



## tumut (Jun 3, 2015)

2012 was a horrible year.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm not a blever.


----------



## tumut (Jun 3, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> I'm not a blever.



Take it back or I'm removing you from my friends list. I feel so attacked right now.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 3, 2015)

The Waluigi Egg is worthless.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 3, 2015)

Slye said:


> Take it back or I'm removing you from my friends list. I feel so attacked right now.



Not sure if serious or not... But I crossed it out anyways.



Apple2012 said:


> The Cake is worthless.



You're too slow.


----------



## tumut (Jun 3, 2015)

Apples are priveledged among other fruits so stfu u priveledged ****.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PlasmaPower said:


> Crossed out. Which means I'm really a blever



I don't bleve you.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 3, 2015)

Slye said:


> Apples are priveledged among other fruits so stfu u priveledged ****.



Please don't tell me that they're better than humans.


----------



## tumut (Jun 3, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Please don't tell me that they're better than humans.



Better than some humans.


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 3, 2015)

I don't bleve


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 3, 2015)

Pekoe would make a horrible Shugo chara character.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 3, 2015)

apples are gross


----------



## tumut (Jun 3, 2015)

Digimon is just is a ****tier version of pokemon. Are you 10? You must be if you like that garbage.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 3, 2015)

wow that wasn't very syle of you, try again later maybe you can think of something more cleaver not something you learned from the first grade play ground you young ruffian


----------



## tumut (Jun 3, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> wow that wasn't very syle of you, try again later maybe you can think of something more cleaver not something you learned from the first grade play ground you young ruffian



What does syle mean that isn't even a word r u stupid? I think u rlly r 10.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 3, 2015)

....-shoves you into a locker- >:C
that's what you get for pointing out my typos loser


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 3, 2015)

To help you calm down, I'll send you a pear.


----------



## Javocado (Jun 4, 2015)

i hope u disapPear XDDDDD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 4, 2015)

You jav nothing cool.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2015)

gimme those stones i need the dough


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 4, 2015)

it aint that hard rock to get the stones u lazy bum


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2015)

u cant even spell "weeaboo" lol


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 4, 2015)

excuze u turt queen but i rlly meant to spell it like that lmao

wwe + weeaboo = wweaboo

#roasted


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 4, 2015)

I like carrots


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2015)

carrots r fake


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 4, 2015)

So is sweden


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2015)

i won the game hueheueh


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 4, 2015)

not as long as im here!!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2015)

id rather die in shame than dressed like a maid while wrestling kek


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 4, 2015)

I hate turtles.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2015)

good for u


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 4, 2015)

Turtles are a lie


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 4, 2015)

what is troll


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2015)

you are


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 4, 2015)

ily


----------



## pillow bunny (Jun 4, 2015)

disco zoo sucks


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 4, 2015)

Oh  i have nothing to say.


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 4, 2015)

i am not troll what is


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2015)

there is no white mac n cheese we are all the same mac n cheese


----------



## Serk102 (Jun 4, 2015)

I find your signature not terribly becoming.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2015)

i bet ur fat from those cakes


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 4, 2015)

don't cross my bridge, you Turt >:C


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2015)

can i squeeze ur neboobs


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 4, 2015)

eww no I don't want your loser germs >:C


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 4, 2015)

Pokemon> digimon


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2015)

maid doing wwe hueheuhue


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 4, 2015)

/strips seductively behind a window in-front of you/ :U


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 4, 2015)

No collectibles - you lose


----------



## tokkio (Jun 4, 2015)

apples arent good at all


----------



## biibii (Jun 4, 2015)

Its spelled Tokyo you ****boii go back 2 school


----------



## tokkio (Jun 5, 2015)

says the one who spelled boy as boii


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm glad that the folder is sad.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 5, 2015)

wow how mean.... folders have feelings too


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 5, 2015)

He's dead Jim!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 5, 2015)

Oompa Loompas are scarier than Friday the 13th (film).


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 5, 2015)

Your apples are imposters!


----------



## tokkio (Jun 5, 2015)

slurpuff aint even sweet their stats SUCK


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2015)

that folder has fake feelings


----------



## tokkio (Jun 5, 2015)

turtles arent cool


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 5, 2015)

The internet isn't real


----------



## tokkio (Jun 5, 2015)

and so is slurpuff


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2015)

that manga dude in you avatar looks weird


----------



## biibii (Jun 5, 2015)

Turtles areboring


----------



## tokkio (Jun 5, 2015)

your signature sucks


----------



## biibii (Jun 5, 2015)

The file on your signature is broken


----------



## tokkio (Jun 5, 2015)

the folder on my signature says it doesn't care


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 5, 2015)

Your avatar looks like he doesn't want to be here.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 5, 2015)

Your avatar supports pokemon abuse


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 5, 2015)

You make no cents.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 5, 2015)

Your face makes no sense >:v


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 5, 2015)

Your collectibles make no sense.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 5, 2015)

Oranges > apples


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 5, 2015)

Pikachu is awful.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 5, 2015)

Digimon<Pokemon


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 5, 2015)

stinky hat >:C 

/I really do hope people get the ref if not -slams face on table-/


----------



## biibii (Jun 5, 2015)

Your profile picture annoys real apples


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 5, 2015)

/looks at icon/
/looks at you/
/looks at icon again/
/then back at you/


wut?


----------



## xara (Jun 5, 2015)

Why are you posting a picture of my mom


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 5, 2015)

Frozen is so overrated.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 5, 2015)

I bet you're not really a human.


----------



## biibii (Jun 5, 2015)

Its spelt nebula.


----------



## xara (Jun 5, 2015)

That's so racist, omg.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 5, 2015)

shut and go kill a security guard >:C


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 5, 2015)

You're not real


----------



## xara (Jun 5, 2015)

Loompas cannot be geeks


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 5, 2015)

Hot coffee is much better than a frozen drink.


----------



## xara (Jun 5, 2015)

That's also really racist jesus


----------



## biibii (Jun 5, 2015)

Just cause you think your chill and all but ur not


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 5, 2015)

I'll give you everything I have.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 5, 2015)

where the hell is my mail >:C


----------



## xara (Jun 5, 2015)

Why are you staring at me


----------



## tumut (Jun 5, 2015)

“I do not want to be a “bad girl”. I will never smoke, or drink in excess or before I am of age, or do drugs. I will not give away my virginity before I am married. But there is one thing I will do. I will challenge the assumption that innocent is synonymous with na?ve. I will challenge anyone who thinks that I cannot be kind and fierce at the same time.”
Deep af


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 5, 2015)

yeah as deep as your mom's....



Spoiler



voice


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 5, 2015)

You just got mailed! : D


----------



## biibii (Jun 5, 2015)

She maled


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 5, 2015)

Wow thats rude


----------



## tokkio (Jun 6, 2015)

just like you


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 6, 2015)

Godzilla is rude


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 6, 2015)

Swirlix is teh wurst pokemon ever created.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 6, 2015)

pokemon aint real


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 6, 2015)

You're not a merman


----------



## tokkio (Jun 6, 2015)

but you're not either


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 6, 2015)

Godzilla is just a newt


----------



## tokkio (Jun 6, 2015)

but godzilla is the BEST newt


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 6, 2015)

you need to fix that error in your signature >:C


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 6, 2015)

Your need to fix the error in your attitude


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 6, 2015)

wow this was suppose to be a joke trolling thread

okay if that's how you wanna play -cracks knuckles- let's play

mermaids aren't real you are not a mermaid you need to seriously have a reality check
you weren't experimented on you didn't run away into the jungle like you said to me that is complete BS stop lying it's not good to lie because soon people will stop believing in anything you say and when it comes to the time where you are telling the truth people will just think it's nothing but a big lie like a lot of the other stuff you say c:

basically the whole "The Boy who cried Wolf" deal

seriously I'm not going to baby you or pity you at all because you are just a lying 
attention seeker

also weren't we suppose to leave each other alone?
isn't that what you wanted if so, why aren't you following it? so I suggest you buzz off you little annoying knat


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 6, 2015)

You're not a real wood spirit


----------



## tokkio (Jun 6, 2015)

oh my........


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 6, 2015)

see that's how you play :U

ninja'd

wow how dare you ninja me >:C


----------



## tokkio (Jun 6, 2015)

not my fault that ya slow!


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 6, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> wow this was suppose to be a joke trolling thread
> 
> okay if that's how you wanna play -cracks knuckles- let's play
> 
> ...



Uh I'm not sure if you're joking or serious...but I indeed was joking.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 6, 2015)

oh...I thought you were being serious since it's pretty obvious we both share
a dislike for each other. even though I did try apologizing but once again you accused me
of stuff so I took it back. I was going to start being more nice to you after that but NOPE


anways back on topic
slurpuff is an awful pokemon >:C


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 6, 2015)

Well since I don't wanna stoop to their level (the psycho bullies who harassed and got me banned on fb a bunch of times) I forgive you and I accept your apology. If I didn't forgive you I'd be acting like like those wackjobs.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 6, 2015)

okay then, I shall no longer be jerk to you I promise and when I promise something I keep it.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 7, 2015)

your username sounds funny


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

ur finger must hurt since your avatar suck it a lot


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 7, 2015)

You should tell that hyrax  to stop being lazy and walk on it's own


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

neboobsdelic


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 7, 2015)

You will never have the Neboobs


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

*jiggle jiggle*


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 7, 2015)

>:0 I'm reporting you for harassment


----------



## tumut (Jun 7, 2015)

Omg stfu about the white feather already your so annoying Noiru get a lief u post on the same 10 threads everyday and nobody cares.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

Hahah. Ninja much huehehueu


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 7, 2015)

A Fire breathing chinchilla rode on a turtle and killed my entire family. Your sig gives me PTSD. I insist you change it immediately.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

get over it.


----------



## tumut (Jun 7, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Hahah. Ninja much huehehueu



**** you, that's not even a turt in your sig.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 8, 2015)

what the heck is a bleve


----------



## wassop (Jun 8, 2015)

y dos ur sig folder luk ded? i am offend- REMOV OR REPORT!!!!!


----------



## Javocado (Jun 8, 2015)

lol had to edit ur post lmao smh get it right dweeb


----------



## tokkio (Jun 8, 2015)

wrestling is for dweebs


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 8, 2015)

ur face is for dweebs


----------



## wassop (Jun 8, 2015)

the rock is 4 DWEEBSS


----------



## Ramza (Jun 8, 2015)

I would beat you into submission if I ever saw you in person.


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 8, 2015)

You're an apple!


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 8, 2015)

thts actually a compliment, i thought this was a trolling game
;p


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 8, 2015)

You're not an apple, you're a mermaid!


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 8, 2015)

it is almost every girl's dream to be a mermaid so thank u


----------



## tokkio (Jun 8, 2015)

you aint a mermaid, you're a just a magikarp


----------



## Zane (Jun 8, 2015)

a magikarp is just a gyarados waiting to happen uwu


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 8, 2015)

well she just said im a mermaid so

also magikarps evolve into badass gyarados
git rekt m8

- - - Post Merge - - -

woop zane ur a dweeb for ninja


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 8, 2015)

But your not a mega Gyarados, get rekt hard.


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 8, 2015)

its not impossible tho so git rekt harder


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm a shiny Mega Gyarados. I make Chuck Norris sht his pants.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 8, 2015)

mega gyarados looks like a trying-hard shrimp


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 8, 2015)

kool but this is a trolling thread, not a showoff thread so pls stop trolling ur own thread
/thread

- - - Post Merge - - -

TOKKIO U DWEEB


----------



## tokkio (Jun 8, 2015)

HAHAHAHAA U SLOW DWEEB


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 8, 2015)

psh,You have no right to call someone a dweeb you dweeb :U


----------



## tokkio (Jun 8, 2015)

well look who's talking!!! ya dweeb


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2015)

godzilla is not busy


----------



## tokkio (Jun 8, 2015)

you are not a turt queen


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 8, 2015)

anime is gross


I say as I watch anime


----------



## tokkio (Jun 8, 2015)

indeed anime is gross and so are we, fellow anime watcher!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2015)

that finger tastes good ain't it


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 8, 2015)

that turtle's hair is so unfab


----------



## tokkio (Jun 8, 2015)

hahahah he's not sucking his finger actually...... he's... smoking lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -

damn too slow lol


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 8, 2015)

tokkio said:


> hahahah he's not sucking his finger actually...... he's... smoking lmao
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> damn too slow lol



HAHAHAHA LOOOOOSSSEERRR


----------



## tokkio (Jun 8, 2015)

*elementary kid voice* what u say is what u are!!!! >:^)


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 8, 2015)

B!tch I will rek your a55







Me you after school, in the front, see you there >:C
I will introduce you to pain and their cousin punishment​


----------



## tokkio (Jun 8, 2015)

ha ha alrighty then try me >:^P imma whoop yo hiney!!!!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 8, 2015)

Your face!

Will die!


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 8, 2015)

No, you'll die.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 8, 2015)

That Pikachu  will die


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2015)

mm wood neboobs jav a ball


----------



## tokkio (Jun 8, 2015)

white feathers aint cool >:^)


----------



## xara (Jun 8, 2015)

Black and white avatars are lame


----------



## tokkio (Jun 8, 2015)

colored avatars are lamer


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 9, 2015)

What's lamer than that? Your folder.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 9, 2015)

oh but what's the lamest thing in the world? APPLES


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 9, 2015)

wow starfall?, so lame

wow how lame of you for being faster then me >:C


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm glad that you were too slow this time.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 9, 2015)

hahhhaahahah slow nerd

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh damn i was too slow too lmao


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 9, 2015)

dweeb


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm going to toss you around like the ragdoll you are


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 9, 2015)

' is not ;

nebudweebic


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 9, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> ' is not ;
> 
> nebudweebic



Weren't you once Sir Integra? I know all about username changes.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 9, 2015)

Ragfail

>:C I'm going to send you into nightmares


----------



## tokkio (Jun 9, 2015)

we're all dweebs


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 9, 2015)

we're all Radical Dweebs


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 9, 2015)

Am I the only one who isn't a dweeb?


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 9, 2015)

no you're also a dweeb the moment you even stepped foot into the basement you went through a complete dweeb transformation, just except it, you'll feel much better


----------



## tokkio (Jun 9, 2015)

but nebudelic is the ultimate dweeb of all


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 9, 2015)

I honestly prefer "God of The dweebs",so address me as such you puny mortal


----------



## tokkio (Jun 9, 2015)

_I refuse _


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2015)

i bet u fed that folder rotten eggs considering its expression


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm  going  to take  that pinwheel  from you  and while  I'm at it steal your  lunch money you little  nerd.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 9, 2015)

ew school bullies are losers


- - - Post Merge - - -

nahhh those neboobs r 4 u


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2015)

i bet u want those neboobs


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

...Consider yourself trolled.


----------



## tumut (Jun 9, 2015)

What's with the barbie fetish  ??


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

The true question is: what _isn't_ with the barbie fetish?


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 9, 2015)

Your barbie looks like a mans pee pee


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

Oomploomp is fake


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

Games are for losers


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

U lost the game


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

Your mom lost the game


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

Ur lose


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

Ur lose? Nice grammar skills, buddy =^=


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice ppl skil


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

thnk you nce of you to notce /-/


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice niceness


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice nice niceness


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

I was beeIng sarcatstick


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

Everybody is sarcatstick, get some originality man


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

But i am origenali


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

Not what she said


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

Gro uP


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

But then I be old nd custy


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

U alredy r


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

R u stalking me u sck prson


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

No u


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

No u


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

U no u no no u dont u dont


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

is tht a sng


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

R u a song


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

am i anything


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

I m a song


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

you don't sound musical


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

I am a song bc idfldnsndt = i dont feel like dancing no sir no dancing today =


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

True dat


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

U just got trolled major


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

I trolled your mom too swerve


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 9, 2015)

I think you're too addictided to Barbie.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

Pokemon is a conspiracy


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

Your face is a conspiracy


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

Conspiracy 365


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

365 is satanic


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

Tbt is satanic


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

The people on it are satanic


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

Only i


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 9, 2015)

Your mom is satanic


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

Mom sounds stupid mum all da way


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 9, 2015)

Unicorns are fake


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

We've now travelled to England apparently


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

England isnt the only place that says mum


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

it's an example DONT MAKE ME SLAP YOOH \~\


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

Racist


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

Saying racist is being racist


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

Mayb i m mayb im nut


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

You're definitely a nut


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 9, 2015)

https://youtu.be/YbvZeOnHI_w

We now live in cartoon England


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 9, 2015)

Lets Plays are stupid.


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 9, 2015)

you're stupid


----------



## tokkio (Jun 9, 2015)

we're all stupid


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 9, 2015)

pssh speak for yourself :U


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 9, 2015)

GUYS THE NEW SUPER SMASH BROS IS COMING!!!1!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 9, 2015)

My god it looks so good.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2015)

u cant sit with me


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 9, 2015)

u cant sit with us!!!11!!!1!1


----------



## Javocado (Jun 9, 2015)

u don't even like wwe u poser!!


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 9, 2015)

Your a hippocrit.


----------



## kayleee (Jun 9, 2015)

your a hippo


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2015)

you use sperm to keep that hair the shapes?


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 9, 2015)

Javocado said:


> u don't even like wwe u poser!!



gasp// how dare u!!!!!


Noiru said:


> you use sperm to keep that hair the shapes?



ur not even making sense rn


----------



## seanrc (Jun 9, 2015)

I love you.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2015)

sly is no real!!11


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 9, 2015)

YOUR FACE ISN'T REAL


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2015)

u keep urself from cards rite


----------



## mintellect (Jun 9, 2015)

How do you troll?


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 9, 2015)

What's a troll?


----------



## mintellect (Jun 9, 2015)

Its the ugly old man under the bridge.


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

What's a bridge?


----------



## seanrc (Jun 9, 2015)

MY DAD LOVES ME!


----------



## mintellect (Jun 9, 2015)

gys evrey wone here is dubm! dont lissen to them anemail crassong is fur dubm pepole. The tun towsand pepole on here are ppprobly jest wone persone ho mayd tun ttowsund akoountssss.

(IM JOKING OF COUSE)


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 9, 2015)

You ate my cookies. :c


----------



## mintellect (Jun 9, 2015)

yu lyur, i dont gat no mayl.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 9, 2015)

I will murder whoever put down Neboobs in the tag >:C​


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

Why the f*** aren't you watching the door


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 9, 2015)

You got no mail.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 9, 2015)

you got no swag :U

dear gawd I threw up in my mouth just saying that word​


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

Swag swag swag swag


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 9, 2015)

IT BURNNZZZZZZ​


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

SWAG SWAG SWAG SWAG FEEL THE SWAGNESS


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 9, 2015)

Oh god that word...

MAIL MAIL MAIL


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

What about... _SWAG MAIL?_


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 9, 2015)

Fine then....
(Hahah my goodness... What am I even... Haha)


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 9, 2015)

/blood shoots out of ears like a broken fire hydrant/


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

Ew you made a mess god damn


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 9, 2015)

*cleans up mess*


----------



## Javocado (Jun 9, 2015)

you got mail..
why not male?
sexist imo


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

Clean me up too, cause I'm a..._HOT MESS_

What am I doing with my life


Edit: goddamn all these people and their ninja skills


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 9, 2015)

MPGIS SUCKS

it pained me to say that


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

OMFG DID YOU JUST...DID YOU JUST...no. Okay, no. I cannot talk to you. You gone too far omg



jk


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 9, 2015)

That sig is creepy af.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 9, 2015)

no robot unicorn wishes for you
you shall no longer live in harmony harmony

oooooh love


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 9, 2015)

Neubelic (or however you spell it) won't be happy that you copied his avatar.


----------



## tumut (Jun 9, 2015)

Pokemon is garbage.


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 9, 2015)

Your face is garbage


----------



## tokkio (Jun 9, 2015)

YOUR face is garbage


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 9, 2015)

no *YOUR* face is garbage


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Jun 9, 2015)

I hate you
And I hate the bands you like


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 9, 2015)

Animal Crossing hates you, Tom Nook hates you, Isabelle hates you, everyone hates you.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 9, 2015)

>:c I'm going to eat Slurpuff right front of your face


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 9, 2015)

Your face looks like a pumpkin


----------



## kayleee (Jun 9, 2015)

more like a jack o lantern cause its so scary ohhhhh damn


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## tokkio (Jun 10, 2015)

*nice try but i aint scared of ya laser face *


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Jun 10, 2015)

your loss


----------



## tokkio (Jun 10, 2015)

yus plz hit me wid dat friendship cannon


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 10, 2015)

you're a brony!


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 10, 2015)

stop stating the obvious!!!


----------



## tokkio (Jun 10, 2015)

yikes was that a reference to brony-related stuff omg


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 10, 2015)

lol kinda, its from mlp 
but not totally brony hehe

u big nurd


----------



## tokkio (Jun 10, 2015)

hmmm then how YOU know about it............ you closet brony


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 10, 2015)

tokkio said:


> hmmm then how YOU know about it............ you closet brony



HEY WATCH UR TONE
I WATCH MLP ON A DAILY BASIS
u obvs need to learn about friendship and magic
also im a gal and the right term is pegasister so
#roast

/thread


----------



## tokkio (Jun 10, 2015)

omgz.. im a pegasister 2!!!! we can b pegasisterz 4evur!!!


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 10, 2015)

if u used 's' in 'pegasister', would it hurt to use 's' instead of 'z' in pegasisters

omg


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)

that face gonna be knocked off u pretend maid


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 10, 2015)

*pretend _wrestler_ maid


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)

aint no wrestler just some weeaboo with wwe shirt


----------



## tokkio (Jun 10, 2015)

everyone in here is weeaboo


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)

nope only u


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 10, 2015)

and apparently tht wrestler maid u _maid_ fun of earlier


----------



## tokkio (Jun 10, 2015)

noiru wont admit to being a weeaboo


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)

because you are just a casul manga reader lel


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 10, 2015)

^_casul_


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 10, 2015)

^ lusac


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)

faps to jigglypuffs


----------



## tokkio (Jun 10, 2015)

yikes much!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)

3 lewd 5 u


----------



## tokkio (Jun 10, 2015)

im just a 5 year old girlie.. pls watch your language


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)

oh i forgot 5 yo could get on computers nowdays


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 10, 2015)

I bet they aren't even a Turt Queen


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 10, 2015)

omg ur so totally not nebudelic!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)

the cake is a lie


----------



## tokkio (Jun 10, 2015)

white feathers arent cool anymore


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)

cooler than u


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 10, 2015)

I hav pizza n u dun


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)

i can always go buy one


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 10, 2015)

But i hav it rite now


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)

who cares i dont want food rn


----------



## tokkio (Jun 10, 2015)

food doesnt want u either


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 10, 2015)

I bet the that error in your sig was caused by YOUR FACE


----------



## tokkio (Jun 10, 2015)

nope nope it's actually a representation of YOUR face


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 10, 2015)

>:0

oh it;s on like donkey kong


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 10, 2015)

Donkey kong is fake


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 10, 2015)

YOU'RE FAKE!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 10, 2015)

I will be soon


----------



## tokkio (Jun 10, 2015)

we r all fake


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 10, 2015)

ur face is fake


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 10, 2015)

Ur sig iz faek


----------



## tokkio (Jun 10, 2015)

ur name is fek


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 10, 2015)

No u


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 10, 2015)

whoever put that tag 'you're all a troll' thinks we're all just one troll


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 10, 2015)

Nintendo listen to u sleep


----------



## tokkio (Jun 10, 2015)

nintendo doesnt luv u


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 10, 2015)

^how gr0ss


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 10, 2015)

Ur a toilet


----------



## tokkio (Jun 10, 2015)

ur da poop


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 10, 2015)

and ur #1 and #2 _together_


----------



## tokkio (Jun 10, 2015)

:^(


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 10, 2015)

ilu


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 10, 2015)

Ily3


----------



## tokkio (Jun 10, 2015)

im goin 2 tell my mom :^(


----------



## Black Cat (Jun 10, 2015)

Ily72


----------



## xara (Jun 10, 2015)

Stop being such a 8itch, goddamn it


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 10, 2015)

Caboose is tom nook


----------



## tumut (Jun 10, 2015)

Stop spamming.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Jun 10, 2015)

Your avatar is the ugliest cat I've ever seen



Idfldnsndt said:


> Caboose is tom nook


Yes.


----------



## tumut (Jun 10, 2015)

Yukari Yakumo said:


> Your avatar is the ugliest cat I've ever seen
> 
> 
> Yes.




You're not even kawaii.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)

nope ur not kawaii


----------



## tumut (Jun 10, 2015)

^That really hurt my feels


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)

that cat is certainly not kawaii also what "bleve" ur new soap brand


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 10, 2015)

CAH is the worst game ever created.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)

pretend pokefan


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Jun 10, 2015)

The rabbit won the race


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)

i bet u hid the turt in your hat


----------



## xara (Jun 10, 2015)

You're not the turt queen


----------



## tumut (Jun 10, 2015)

Does this trigger you?


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Jun 10, 2015)

Your soul is a cavern of lies


----------



## xara (Jun 10, 2015)

That's racist


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 10, 2015)

What??


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)

more like true red hueheu


----------



## xara (Jun 10, 2015)

That's colour racism O_O


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)

crepe uh more like old pancakes


----------



## xara (Jun 10, 2015)

You're an old pancake


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)

u smoke barbies for breakfast


----------



## xara (Jun 10, 2015)

Uh, correction: I smoke them for _lunch_. Breakfast is teletubbies


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)

you are a fat teletubbie the pink and orange one


----------



## xara (Jun 10, 2015)

Why pink and orange, again with the colour racism


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)

because those two colors together will probs hurt ur eyes


----------



## xara (Jun 10, 2015)

I don't have eyes


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)

nah they are just fake


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 10, 2015)

Turts aren't real, you're only imagining them.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 10, 2015)

everything is fake we're all just tiny dust particles in a dream


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 10, 2015)

sh!t dude you just gave me an extensional crises


----------



## xara (Jun 10, 2015)

Your sig gave me anxiety O_O


----------



## tokkio (Jun 10, 2015)

finally my goal of getting a fellow dust particle into an existential crisis has been achieved......... i can disappear into the void with happiness now... :'^)


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 14, 2015)

henry will never come back


----------



## Youngjae (Jun 14, 2015)

But henry is behind your left ear, you just have to lick your elbow to see him


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 14, 2015)

ur really just oldjae, ur not foolin anyone


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 14, 2015)

Youngjae said:


> But henry is behind your left ear, you just have to lick your elbow to see him



as a matter of fact, i can actually lick my elbow so joke's on u XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> ur really just oldjae, ur not foolin anyone



ur not a turt, ur a tort


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 14, 2015)

you're a poopyhead


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 14, 2015)

_ninja'd_
frack I can't troll you i<3u too much, NOT!

ehuehuehuhe except I really do.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2015)

you cant sit with us


----------



## axo (Jun 14, 2015)

Jokes on you because I prefer sitting alone anyway (insert forever alone face here)


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2015)

i bet you are smelly cheese


----------



## axo (Jun 14, 2015)

(I am its true, but smelly cheese tastes better) But you're a hairy hippie


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2015)

they are awesome #attemptfail


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 25, 2015)

This thread has died, thanks to you.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 25, 2015)

now the thread is bak 2 lyf tnx to u


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 25, 2015)

You post way too fast.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2015)

wink wonk that apple is so plastic dude


----------



## Esphas (Jun 25, 2015)

turtles are overrated


----------



## piichinu (Jun 25, 2015)

ur a hipster wannabe


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2015)

those hammers gunna break now


----------



## milkyi (Jun 25, 2015)

My turt is actually the hairy hippie turt queen


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2015)

you dont even jav a turt


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 25, 2015)

You may have the white feather now, but there's no hope for you to get the rainbow feather.


----------



## Forek (Jun 25, 2015)

That apple isnt worth anything


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2015)

u think ur rich with 1k bells huehue


----------



## Forek (Jun 25, 2015)

xD u'z livin the poor lyfe


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 25, 2015)

u probly think ur rly edgy with that profile pic


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2015)

nanners are for monkeys


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 25, 2015)

turtles r fu kin LAME


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2015)

so is sailor babes


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

ima turt ya turt wif a turt til ya turt it!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2015)

perv cookies + squid = yay


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

the turtle is dead...and it was a tortoise anyway~


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 25, 2015)

Splatoon isn't real.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

but something else is real


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 25, 2015)

CoD is so much of  better shooter than that baby game, Splatoon.


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 25, 2015)

CoD is so unoriginal. Same candy, different wrapper


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

writing a comment with any other colour than black is sooooooo cool...NOT!


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 25, 2015)

Black is soooo mainstream.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

at least you can read it :3


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 25, 2015)

Purple is the new black and it never goes out of style.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 25, 2015)

Are you racist? I use colored fonts only for some words, not all posts.


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 25, 2015)

Apples are racist.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 25, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> Apples are racist.



Ouch! You are so going to get it!

Trololo!


----------



## JellyDitto (Jun 25, 2015)

░░░░░░░░░░░░▄▐░░░░░░
░░░░░░▄▄▄░░▄██▄░░░░░
░░░░░▐▀█▀▌░░░░▀█▄░░░
░░░░░▐█▄█▌░░░░░░▀█▄░
░░░░░░▀▄▀░░░▄▄▄▄▄▀▀░
░░░░▄▄▄██▀▀▀▀░░░░░░░
░░░█▀▄▄▄█░▀▀░░░░░░░░
░░░▌░▄▄▄▐▌▀▀▀░░░░░░░
▄░▐░░░▄▄░█░▀▀░░░░░░░ U HAVE BEEN SPOOKED BY THE
▀█▌░░░▄░▀█▀░▀░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░▄▄▐▌▄▄░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░▀███▀█░▄░░░░░
░░░░░░▐▌▀▄▀▄▀▐▄░░░░░ SPOOKY SKILENTON
░░░░░▐▀░░░░░░▐▌░░░░░
░░░░░░█░░░░░░░░█░░░░
░░░░░▐▌░░░░░░░░░█░░░
░░░░░█░░░░░░░░░░▐▌░░ SEND THIS TO 4 PPL OR SKELINTONS WILL EAT YOU


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 25, 2015)

Y U No show post?


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

I think we already discussed this before but duplicates don't make different characters!


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 25, 2015)

Were you born 3 times. If not, then why do you have 3 gemstones?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 25, 2015)

Yellow candies are very worthless.


----------



## Forek (Jun 25, 2015)

where born 8 tymes?


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

is too lazy to make a signature, or maybe u don't know how? awwww


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 25, 2015)

What happened to Cookies, Waffles, Pancakes, and Muffins? I don't like your new sig.


----------



## Forek (Jun 25, 2015)

Y u have all girl characters? Or are u not a guy


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 25, 2015)

Forek said:


> Y u have all girl characters? Or are u not a guy



Yellow feather isn't enough for a good sidebar. You'll need 9 more to have the best sidebar.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> What happened to Cookies, Waffles, Pancakes, and Muffins? I don't like your new sig.



the got the tentacle but THEY'LL BE BACK!


----------



## Forek (Jun 25, 2015)

Who da heck even lykes appo


Stop ninjaing me ty


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Yellow feather isn't enough for a good sidebar. You'll need 9 more to have the best sidebar.



talk about sidebars like a pro nerd with no life

- - - Post Merge - - -



Forek said:


> Who da heck even lykes appos



I disagree, the sky is def green u blind?


----------



## Forek (Jun 25, 2015)

U clrblind?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 25, 2015)

Do you even know what colorblindness is? Also, check your spelling.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 25, 2015)

ur blog sux!!!!


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 25, 2015)

Yoshi sucks


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 25, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Yoshi sucks



Invisible mode doesn't make you cool.


----------



## Forek (Jun 25, 2015)

Kinda getting out of hand here...


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

such trolling skills you've got there! *sarcasm*


----------



## Forek (Jun 25, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Do you even know what colorblindness is? Also, check your spelling.



Yeah i know what it is, cuz i know someone who is.



*gasp* *gasp*


----------



## mintellect (Jun 25, 2015)

Everybody is dumb.

Man I suck at trolling


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

Forek said:


> Yeah i know what it is, cuz i know someone who is.
> 
> 
> 
> *gasp* *gasp*



has obviously completely lost it, here's a panadol suppository. good luck

- - - Post Merge - - -



Magic Marshmallow said:


> Everybody is dumb.
> 
> Man I suck at trolling



you didn't have to mention it


----------



## Forek (Jun 25, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Everybody is dumb.
> 
> Man I suck at trolling



This is actually SUPPOSED to be fun, it's just getting kinda Toxic right now....


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

is too slow for this forum, NEXT


----------



## tumut (Jun 25, 2015)

Forek said:


> This is actually SUPPOSED to be fun, it's just getting kinda Toxic right now....



Why are you taking this so seriously? It's not toxic at all.


----------



## mintellect (Jun 25, 2015)

Forek said:


> This is actually SUPPOSED to be fun, it's just getting kinda Toxic right now....




No,it's not. Noting is fun. Life is just pain and misery. Don't go around thinking everything is supposed to be all happy and daisies. Everybody will think you're stupid. Well it's already kind of obvious. But then it will be obvious to people who it isn't obvious to. Who must be really dumb.

I'm just gonna say in every comment that I'm joking, because I don't want to risk hurting people's feelings ;-;


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

changing the size of your font changes nothing you know, just wasted your time there kiddo~


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 25, 2015)

your sig is too colorful


----------



## mintellect (Jun 25, 2015)

No, no one wants more sweets, because they will make you fat and ugly and nothing is sugar and sweets in this world, wake up kid

I don't give a *** what u say R-Cookies, I will continue to write in small font that we are merely joking


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

what the hell is Caturday? and marshmallows aren't magical they just taste like ****
now go cry

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> your sig is too colorful



thanks for the compliment :3


----------



## mintellect (Jun 25, 2015)

Wtf cookies aren't pink and furry where the * did you get that from

And why did you join on that date, a person died that day, you should be ashamed 

Tbh I'm starting to think this is getting out of hand


----------



## tumut (Jun 25, 2015)

Stop spamming.


----------



## Forek (Jun 25, 2015)

> Tbh I'm starting to think this is getting out of hand



I Told you.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Wtf cookies aren't pink and furry where the * did you get that from
> 
> And why did you join on that date, a person died that day, you should be ashamed
> 
> Tbh I'm starting to think this is getting out of hand



I'm a furry, problem?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Forek said:


> I Told you.



you didn't have to repeat yourself


----------



## tumut (Jun 25, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> I'm a furry, problem?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Furry hater here.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

ahem, come on guys, it's just a game "troll the person above you" we're just playing trolls here no one actually means what they are saying so please don't feel offended :')

- - - Post Merge - - -



Slye said:


> Furry hater here.



GOOD


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 25, 2015)

splatoon is lame >:V

I don't want to bleve


----------



## mintellect (Jun 25, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> I'm a furry, problem?



Sorry didn't know that...

Still how are you pink

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zamielmon said:


> splatoon is lame >:V
> 
> I don't want to bleve



How the frig do you bleve

Cool people blive.


----------



## Forek (Jun 25, 2015)

I am just saying that some people take is seriously and might actually get hurt/ leave the forum. Take ( not gonna say names ) for example, somebody made a nasty tag about them, but they didn't mean it, and they really got hurt by it and left.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

Zamielmon said:


> splatoon is lame >:V
> 
> I don't want to bleve



bleve keep it for your self and go back to school, you seriously could get some education


----------



## tumut (Jun 25, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Cool people blive.



Not even innovative.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

Forek said:


> I am just saying that some people take is seriously and might actually get hurt/ leave the forum. Take ( not gonna say names ) for example, somebody made a nasty tag about them, but they didn't mean it, and they really got hurt by it and left.



this is the basement where people play forum games, no one is really serious in the basement we're just having fun. I've been using it for a long time now


----------



## mintellect (Jun 25, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> ahem, come on guys, it's just a game "troll the person above you" we're just playing trolls here no one actually means what they are saying so please don't feel offended :')
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Im offended you thought I'd be offended. I'm not a baby

Despite the fact I just said I thought it was getting offending


----------



## tumut (Jun 25, 2015)

Forek said:


> I am just saying that some people take is seriously and might actually get hurt/ leave the forum. Take ( not gonna say names ) for example, somebody made a nasty tag about them, but they didn't mean it, and they really got hurt by it and left.



You ****ing softie.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

haha, I'm THE queen of trolling, and I didn't even know before now haha


----------



## Forek (Jun 25, 2015)

Well actually this was in the basement, on a RP thread someone thought it would be funny to spam tags about people and then say i was just kidding. You guys are nice people, and I don't want to nice people leave because of something like this.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 25, 2015)

Forek said:


> I am just saying that some people take is seriously and might actually get hurt/ leave the forum. Take ( not gonna say names ) for example, somebody made a nasty tag about them, but they didn't mean it, and they really got hurt by it and left.



then they need to grow some thick skin if they get offended by a thread that's just meant for fun and games sorry just saying.


----------



## tumut (Jun 25, 2015)

Forek said:


> Well actually this was in the basement, on a RP thread someone thought it would be funny to spam tags about people and then say i was just kidding. You guys are nice people, and I don't want to nice people leave because of something like this.



I'm not nice.


----------



## Forek (Jun 25, 2015)

Slye said:


> You ****ing softie.



I ain't a softie, I actually don't mind this, it's just other people mind this and get hurt.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

I DEMAND THAT NO ONE FEELS OFFENDED, YOU SHALL OBEY!!! M,KAY?


----------



## Forek (Jun 25, 2015)

Zamielmon said:


> then they need to grow some thick skin if they get offended by a thread that's just meant for fun and games
> sorry just saying.



Yeah, it might also get someone banned if they report it to the mods/ admins.


No need to say sorry, I actually kinda find this thread very amusing


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 25, 2015)

Your display picture is blue and I am soooo offended!!


----------



## tumut (Jun 25, 2015)

Forek said:


> Yeah, it might also get someone banned if they report it to the mods/ admins.



Report me.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

Forek said:


> Yeah, it might also get someone banned if they report it to the mods/ admins.



how dare you not troll me and completely skip my comment!! HELLO!


----------



## tumut (Jun 25, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> Your display picture is blue and I am soooo offended!!



Ew it's the mermaid.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

Slye said:


> Report me.



don't tell me what to do, u got no manners?


----------



## Forek (Jun 25, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> how dare you not troll me and completely skip my comment!! HELLO!



Never!!!!!!!


Your sig looks like people tryna killing each other with ink. Not to mention the flying squids.


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 25, 2015)

No signature, shame


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

Forek said:


> Never!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Your sig looks like people tryna killing each other with ink. Not to mention the flying squids.



what kind of name is Forek anyway


----------



## Forek (Jun 25, 2015)

* grabs popcorn *


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> No signature, shame



semi-hiatus? I think not

- - - Post Merge - - -



Forek said:


> * grabs popcorn *



comment or go away!!!!
I mean participate


----------



## Forek (Jun 25, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> what kind of name is Forek anyway



The name of the legendary character  ( well, thats not my name ) in Star wars the old republic.


What kinda name is R-cookies? /cliche /idkhowtospell


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

Forek said:


> The name of the legendary character  ( well, thats not my name ) in Star wars the old republic.



I didn't ask for this useless info, BORING


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 25, 2015)

ewww a furry >:C


----------



## Forek (Jun 25, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> I didn't ask for this useless info, BORING



YOU ASKED


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 25, 2015)

Zamielmon said:


> ewww a furry >:C



You're a pumpkin


----------



## Forek (Jun 25, 2015)

U log off every time you post or ur invis?


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

Forek said:


> YOU ASKED



I beg to differ but you're too immature to understand, yawn

- - - Post Merge - - -



Geekaloompa said:


> You're a pumpkin



I actually laughed at the lameness of this post, out of ideas much?


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 25, 2015)

clean up all that ink gosh >:V



Forek said:


> U log off every time you post or ur invis?



invisible :Y 

you silly person you


----------



## Forek (Jun 25, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> I beg to differ but you're too immature to understand, yawn
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I actually laughed at lameness of this post laughing at the lameness of that post.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zamielmon said:


> invisible :Y
> 
> you silly person you



aw man I thought you actually logged off everytime you post then log back in to post then repeat


----------



## mintellect (Jun 25, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> what kind of name is Forek anyway



Why the frig is your NNID fishbowl
Team fish sucks


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Why the frig is your NNID fishbowl
> Team fish sucks



better than Caturday


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 25, 2015)

Cats will oneday rule this tiny sad pathetic excuse for a planet


----------



## mintellect (Jun 25, 2015)

That's my user title not NNID, get your facts right


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> Cats will oneday rule this tiny sad pathetic excuse for a planet



GOOD


----------



## mintellect (Jun 25, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> Cats will oneday rule this tiny sad pathetic excuse for a planet



Preach.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> That's my user title not NNID, get your facts right



when did I say it was your NNID? plus fishbowl is a real word unlike Caturday

- - - Post Merge - - -



Magic Marshmallow said:


> Preach.



so you can finally live your imaginary caturday, lol


----------



## mintellect (Jun 25, 2015)

Fishbowl isn't a word, it's two combined into one


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Fishbowl isn't a word, it's two combined into one



the two words combined into one still make more sense that magic marshmallows, ha!


----------



## Forek (Jun 25, 2015)

Its a compound word....... Caturday isn't.......Well so isn't r-cookies.......


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

Forek said:


> Its a compound word....... Caturday isn't.......Well so isn't r-cookies.......



I already explained my username in brewster's cafe, oh! never heard of it? can't say I'm surprised


----------



## Forek (Jun 25, 2015)

Are cookies R dead.......

I saw it, it's just it still don't make sense.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

Forek said:


> Are cookies R dead.......



out of ideas I see
and piss yellow doesn't make a good feather


----------



## Forek (Jun 25, 2015)

Why is the squid blue? That ain't even close to real color


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 25, 2015)

Lol, you're one to talk


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

Forek said:


> Why is the squid blue? That ain't even close to real color



are you really questioning the color of a squid from a game about colorful squids? shaking my head....

- - - Post Merge - - -



Geekaloompa said:


> Lol, you're one to talk



for someone who started this thread I expected better skills than that


----------



## Zane (Jun 25, 2015)

you're all bad at this


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 25, 2015)

At least I don't live with the geese.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

someone wasted too much bells on useless birthstones, ouch


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 25, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> someone wasted too much bells on useless birthstones, ouch



Good thing I'm richer than you on this site.


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 25, 2015)

Someone waste too much RL money on Splatoon


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 25, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> Someone waste too much RL money on Splatoon



You're slower than a snail. I'm faster than the millennium falcon.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> Someone waste too much RL money on Splatoon



says the kid with an inkling avatar >.>

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> You're slower than a snail. I'm faster than the millennium falcon.



dat avatar hurts my eyes, you evil eye tiring evil person!


----------



## milkyi (Jun 25, 2015)

I burned your copy of splatoon


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

keep wishing as I'm playing it online right now, lol


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 25, 2015)

you're too squiddy


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

trolling skills, you don't have them


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 25, 2015)

could be describing yourself


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

could be jealously


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 25, 2015)

All of you are jelly donuts


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 25, 2015)

has a weird dedication to thinking ouija boards work b4 even trying it themselves B(


----------



## tumut (Jun 25, 2015)

Sailor moron.


----------



## Mints (Jun 25, 2015)

you can't troll to save your life


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 25, 2015)

madoka is trash anime


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 25, 2015)

Sailor Moon is worse


----------



## tokkio (Jun 25, 2015)

pokemon is worse-er-est


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

worse-er-est? that's the best you could come up with? and that's after the edit, boo


----------



## tumut (Jun 25, 2015)

Still hating.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 25, 2015)

yeah i had to edit bc i accidentally typed wore-er-est but i think you have to edit ur attitude


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 25, 2015)

Oooh burn!!


----------



## Rasha (Jun 26, 2015)

tokkio said:


> yeah i had to edit bc i accidentally typed wore-er-est but i think you have to edit ur attitude



aw so you had to explain yourself even though I didn't ask for it? sad...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Geekaloompa said:


> Oooh burn!!



get outta here, you bore me


----------



## tokkio (Jun 26, 2015)

furries aren't welcome here too


----------



## Rasha (Jun 26, 2015)

tokkio said:


> furries aren't welcome here too



well here I am, what can you do about it?


----------



## tokkio (Jun 26, 2015)

/kicks ur butt

*GET OUTTA HERE COOKIE*


----------



## Rasha (Jun 26, 2015)

your caps, font size and attempts at being badass only makes you look pitiful~
and I'm sitting here enjoying the show


----------



## tokkio (Jun 26, 2015)

omg im so hurt :^(


----------



## Rasha (Jun 26, 2015)

GOOD


----------



## tokkio (Jun 26, 2015)

/reported


----------



## Rasha (Jun 26, 2015)

like that will do any good for you, forgot you're the one who started this? 

man I'm so good at this game hehehehee


----------



## tokkio (Jun 26, 2015)

/blocked


----------



## Rasha (Jun 26, 2015)

lol you fear me that much? tsk tsk


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 26, 2015)

someone posted too much today


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 26, 2015)

your avatar just needs to be black because that  art is horrible


----------



## Javocado (Jun 26, 2015)

u need to change your username because it starts with an N and ends with a Y and i always think it's Natty posting but it's just you damn dirtbag square up fam


----------



## tokkio (Jun 26, 2015)

wrestling is 4 wimpz


----------



## Javocado (Jun 26, 2015)

stop sweating nub
get some deoderant!!!


----------



## tokkio (Jun 26, 2015)

sadly im out of deo bc i gave 'em to dem sweaty wrestlers


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2015)

that guy in your avatar needs a haircut kek


----------



## Forek (Jun 26, 2015)

Turts are like kurt


----------



## Javocado (Jun 26, 2015)

sky is not grey fuccboi it's black af right now smh


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 26, 2015)

dank daddy huh more like stink daddy take a bath bro


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2015)

think you are cool with all that art ayy mango


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 26, 2015)

and you think you hot with a turtle with a wig on as your avatar turtles are lame


----------



## Forek (Jun 26, 2015)

dat gif is 2 brite


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 26, 2015)

and thats not how you spell forks either and your avatar suck cow dung


----------



## Javocado (Jun 26, 2015)

shutup jizzy XDDDD


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2015)

lame gif with that head did he fall into into a bag of white or lel


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 26, 2015)

not if i dont want to thank every 1 loser


----------



## tokkio (Jun 26, 2015)

boo pears r lameo


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2015)

that avatar is lameo looks like some stupid kpop dude


----------



## Forek (Jun 26, 2015)

Nizzy said:


> and thats not how you spell forks either and your avatar suck cow dung



Lol if you think I'm trying to spell Fork thats rly stupid. XD


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 26, 2015)

and you dont spell grey with an e its an a weirdo


----------



## Forek (Jun 26, 2015)

Nizzy said:


> open ya mouth a lil wider so i can shove and banana down it
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




You didn't think i was tryna spell Forks? What?


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 26, 2015)

Forek said:


> You didn't think i was tryna spell Forks? What?


 hahahaha i never tell


----------



## Rosie :) (Jun 26, 2015)

umm.
ummmmmm
ummmmm
*lightbulb*
yuka is horrible
hahaha
ha
ha...


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2015)

smileys r lame


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 26, 2015)

ya turtles are lame lameo


----------



## tokkio (Jun 26, 2015)

know what else is lameo? u


----------



## mintellect (Jun 26, 2015)

Your crazy hypnotized dead folder is looking very dead today

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rosie :) said:


> umm.
> ummmmmm
> ummmmm
> *lightbulb*
> ...



Yay someone else who can't really troll

(No offense, I suck at trolling)


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 26, 2015)

that why you'll never have diana or that stupid rhino


----------



## tokkio (Jun 26, 2015)

yeah you really do suck at trolling

- - - Post Merge - - -

gahh ninja'd lmao 

ur pear is still lameo


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 26, 2015)

godzilla call and said that you were the freaky binch


----------



## mintellect (Jun 26, 2015)

What the frig is a binch anyway

If you're gonna curse, get it right

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nizzy said:


> that why you'll never have diana or that stupid rhino



What does trolling have to do with animal crossing

Get yo facts right

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and it's THAT'S not THAT.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 26, 2015)

freakyyy binchhh


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2015)

it's tokyo lelele


----------



## Rasha (Jun 26, 2015)

honey your gibberish English was cute at the beginning but now it's getting oooooold


----------



## tokkio (Jun 26, 2015)

seeing you around the forums was nice at the beginning but now it's getting oooooold


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2015)

plastic cherries ;3


----------



## Rasha (Jun 26, 2015)

tokkio said:


> seeing you around the forums was nice at the beginning but now it's getting oooooold



sweetie I dominate this site!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> plastic cherries ;3



....are better than turtles with wigs~


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2015)

you guys obv. never had an awesome time with a turt


----------



## Rasha (Jun 26, 2015)

Noiru said:


> you guys obv. never had an awesome time with a turt



I most certainly did!! but it looked like a turtle not lady gaga


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2015)

dont insult turts with lady gaga :[


----------



## Rasha (Jun 26, 2015)

Noiru said:


> dont insult turts with lady gaga :[



butthurt much? GOOD


----------



## milkyi (Jun 26, 2015)

I love you XD


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2015)

that hair looks like a sex toy derp


----------



## Rasha (Jun 26, 2015)

Noiru said:


> that hair looks like a sex toy derp



so why would you put a sex toy on a turtle's head? and you say you like turtles smh


----------



## milkyi (Jun 26, 2015)

I ate your Squid


----------



## tokkio (Jun 26, 2015)

ew squids r gross


----------



## Rasha (Jun 26, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> I ate your Squid



and now you're infected :'D

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokkio said:


> ew squids r gross



so is Godzilla


----------



## tokkio (Jun 26, 2015)

but ofc the grossest thing in the world is you :^)


----------



## Rasha (Jun 26, 2015)

tokkio said:


> but ofc the grossest thing in the world is you :^)



is that supposed to hurt my feelings? try harder princess, this ain't disney land


----------



## tokkio (Jun 26, 2015)

jokes on you, i ain't a princess, i'm the muthafokken king


----------



## Rasha (Jun 26, 2015)

tokkio said:


> jokes on you, i ain't a princess, i'm the muthafokken king



hello? someone skipped their English class today and they actually think they're badass smh


----------



## milkyi (Jun 26, 2015)

Im your long lost cousin.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 26, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> hello? someone skipped their English class today and they actually think they're badass smh



lol yea ok whatever mom


----------



## Rasha (Jun 26, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> Im your long lost cousin.



is this supposed to lead into some happy dramatic moment? I'll pass

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokkio said:


> lol yea ok whatever mom



how dare you skip Yuelia and not troll her? ahem, manners?


----------



## tokkio (Jun 26, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> how dare you skip Yuelia and not troll her? ahem, manners?



oh whoops srry mum but u didnt rly teach me manners so guess its ya fault huh


----------



## Rasha (Jun 26, 2015)

tokkio said:


> oh whoops srry mum but u didnt rly teach me manners so guess its ya fault huh



saying "srry" won't save your ass from sucking at grasping the most basic rule on this thread. GET OUT

- - - Post Merge - - -

ok that sounded rude X3


----------



## tokkio (Jun 26, 2015)

lels whatevs mum im stayin here, YOU get out


----------



## Rasha (Jun 26, 2015)

tokkio said:


> lels whatevs mum im stayin here, YOU get out



make me


----------



## mintellect (Jun 26, 2015)

Im your long lost cousin.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 26, 2015)

i'd drag ya out, but nvm dun wanna waste my time on u mum lmaozers

- - - Post Merge - - -

also marshmallow how dare u be too fast


----------



## mintellect (Jun 26, 2015)

I am Sonic


----------



## Rasha (Jun 26, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Im your long lost cousin.



not you again! bye felicia~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Magic Marshmallow said:


> I am Sonic



sorry I thought you were a troll, my bad


----------



## tokkio (Jun 26, 2015)

woah r-cookies apologizing for trolling? oh my, well this is new


----------



## Rasha (Jun 26, 2015)

tokkio said:


> woah r-cookies apologizing for trolling? oh my, well this is new



I'm unpredictable, get used to it or get out


----------



## tokkio (Jun 26, 2015)

*r-cookies voice* make me


----------



## Rasha (Jun 26, 2015)

tokkio said:


> *r-cookies voice* make me



your attempts at imitating me only make you look like a clown, here's my credit card, get some education~


----------



## tokkio (Jun 26, 2015)

k tnx for the card i'll use it to buy craploads of stuff that i dont even need but its okay since u'll pay '


----------



## Rasha (Jun 26, 2015)

tokkio said:


> k tnx for the card i'll use it to buy craploads of stuff that i dont even need but its okay since u'll pay '



just like a preschooler who got the wrong lollipop flavor from the dentist, fascinating~


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2015)

candies r lame


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 26, 2015)

white feather is lame


----------



## Javocado (Jun 26, 2015)

Why not umbreon in your sig
Confirmed racist imo


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 26, 2015)

bell correction > collectible correction


----------



## JellyDitto (Jun 26, 2015)

ur butt smelz lyk chiCKEN!1!!11!!!!!!!!!111! ZOMG LUL


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2015)

eat dat jelly


----------



## milkyi (Jun 26, 2015)

Turts are lame


----------



## Javocado (Jun 26, 2015)

timezone: est

lol west coast best coast holla


----------



## milkyi (Jun 26, 2015)

West coast suck o3o


----------



## Esphas (Jun 26, 2015)

kids these days with their cerstal goms


----------



## Javocado (Jun 26, 2015)

editing my post cause u ninja'd me

idk why i am though bc you're not worth it 

xDDD


----------



## oswaldies (Jun 26, 2015)

vines are funny


----------



## Esphas (Jun 26, 2015)

so is ur face


----------



## milkyi (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm actually ur mom lelelelelejndfbfik


----------



## Esphas (Jun 26, 2015)

i thought u were my son


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2015)

stripes r lame


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 26, 2015)

Noiru said:


> stripes r lame



And so are white feathers.


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 26, 2015)

apples are lame


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2015)

that apple is actually a cheese covered in red plastic


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 26, 2015)

You can't turt


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2015)

cause you dont jav one


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 26, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> You can't turt



Even if you are the thread creator, you're still lame.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 26, 2015)

Which tates like turtle soup


----------



## Javocado (Jun 26, 2015)

i bet u suck at splatoon and avg. 100 points a match and a 0/20 kill ratio nub


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 26, 2015)

pink doesn't match you

Edit: sniped


----------



## Rasha (Jun 26, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Even if you are the thread creator, you're still lame.



Ninjas are not alloud. Get out!


----------



## Javocado (Jun 26, 2015)

i guess i know what the R stands for
racist confirmed


----------



## Rasha (Jun 26, 2015)

U know jav i always liked u but the same cannot be said about your jokes


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 26, 2015)

or yours


----------



## Rasha (Jun 26, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> or yours



Do i look like a joker? I'm too good for such nonsense


----------



## Esphas (Jun 26, 2015)

hello blue and furless


----------



## Rasha (Jun 26, 2015)

Esphas said:


> hello blue and furless



Hello ugly


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 26, 2015)

Lol, you got rekt mate!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2015)

oompa looma


----------



## Rasha (Jun 26, 2015)

U guys bore me


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 26, 2015)

Than why are you still posting?


----------



## Rasha (Jun 26, 2015)

Because i can, hello?


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 26, 2015)

Hello, how are you?


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 26, 2015)

Terrible, because your still here.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 26, 2015)

Poke-EE-man sucks!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2015)

get a better lamp dude


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 26, 2015)

Hippie turts are communist turts.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2015)

and a proud one at that


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 26, 2015)

Capitalism is the only appropriate way to run a government.


----------



## Esphas (Jun 26, 2015)

oranges are way better than apples nerd


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 26, 2015)

That girl in your signature looks like Kim Kardashian.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2015)

capitalism sucks dude


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 26, 2015)

Noiru said:


> capitalism sucks dude



At least it grants more freedom. *throws handcuffs at your turts*


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2015)

freedom of doing bad choices and earning money on kids and older people. nah


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 26, 2015)

My pet apple wants your white feather.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2015)

is all mine no cheese 4 u


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 26, 2015)

Noiru said:


> is all mine no cheese 4 u



Cheese Nazi!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2015)

sieg cheese


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 26, 2015)

too cheesy for my taste


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2015)

u smell like cheese


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 26, 2015)

u r smellier


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 26, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> u r smellier



Dia doesn't have a proper dress. Shouldn't she be in a dress rather than a shirt and skirt?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2015)

o well all know you like to watch em boobs


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 26, 2015)

I want to see Vizi's reaction to my post.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2015)

no boobs 4 u


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 26, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I want to see Vizi's reaction to my post.



She's too cool to wear a dress


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 26, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> She's too cool to wear a dress



At least Kaylee is wearing a dress under her coat.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2015)

i bet u look under that everyday


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 26, 2015)

No I don't, perv.


----------



## Esphas (Jun 26, 2015)

are you even a real fruit???


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2015)

dizzy punch


----------



## Rasha (Jun 26, 2015)

Oh noiru, I know u can do better that that. Too lazy today? Smh


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2015)

says the perv squid huehuhe


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 26, 2015)

Are you stupid or something? That squid is not a perv.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2015)

the cake is a lie


----------



## Rasha (Jun 26, 2015)

turts are a lie


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2015)

pink furry squids are also a lie


----------



## Rasha (Jun 26, 2015)

pink furries and squids are 2 different things but guess you're too simple minded to know that :/


----------



## tokkio (Jun 26, 2015)

r-cookies is a lie


----------



## Rasha (Jun 26, 2015)

tokkio said:


> r-cookies is a lie



tokkio being original and creative is a lie

- - - Post Merge - - -

this thread makes me feel so guilty, this is so not me lol


----------



## tokkio (Jun 26, 2015)

r-cookies is such a softie troll get out!!!!!!


----------



## Rasha (Jun 26, 2015)

so admitting of acting a bit classless for the sake of the thread makes me a softie? you've got a lot to learn, cupcake~


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 26, 2015)

inb4 cupcake is made from poo


----------



## Rasha (Jun 26, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> inb4 cupcake is made from poo



so? cupcakes come in with ALL sorts of flavours! you're not adding any new info to the table here :3


----------



## Youngjae (Jun 28, 2015)

Bertie Bott's every flavour cupcakes.
YA MUM


----------



## Squidward (Jun 28, 2015)

If you go to KFC with a gun you will get free chicken.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 28, 2015)

ahahaha Squidward, the ugly ass inkling ripoff


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 28, 2015)

Your a horrible petson for removing your splatoon sig and avatar.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 28, 2015)

you're a horrible person for calling me a horrible person over a horribly misunderstood intention! plus, you're grammar is ahem, horrible


----------



## Esphas (Jun 28, 2015)

cookies arent even that nice


----------



## Rasha (Jun 28, 2015)

Esphas said:


> cookies arent even that nice



I agree, I prefer waffles to be honest
but cookies is easier on the tongue


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 28, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> I agree, I prefer waffles to be honest
> but cookies is easier on the tongue



You mean the girl "waffles" (from your town), or the food? I see an ambiguity.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 28, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> You mean the girl "waffles" (from your town), or the food? I see an ambiguity.



why did I see this coming? no I mean the dessert! wow apple you remember too much! well the girl waffles was kind of meh, I preferred muffins over her and cookies (the mayor) of course! pancakes was just kinda there 
man now you really made me want to get back into acl


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 28, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> why did I see this coming? no I mean the dessert! wow apple you remember too much! well the girl waffles was kind of meh, I preferred muffins over her and cookies (the mayor) of course! pancakes was just kinda there
> man now you really made me want to get back into acl



The reason why I remember Waffles the easiest is because she's a girl and has the same eyes as Kaylee.


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jun 28, 2015)

The only friends you have are the ones on your sig


----------



## Rasha (Jun 28, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> The reason why I remember Waffles the easiest is because she's a girl and has the same eyes as Kaylee.



muffins is also a girl! and cookies had the same eyes as waffles, you're just hungry, apple XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wrathie83 said:


> The only friends you have are the ones on your sig



Winnie the poop


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jun 28, 2015)

Your sig is full of nonsense


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 28, 2015)

lambie not for president


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> lambie not for president



Your sig so pink that even barbie vomited.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 28, 2015)

Since you hate amiibo festival too early, I hate you.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Since you hate amiibo festival too early, I hate you.


Your name so boring that even Adam and Eve couldn't stand it


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 28, 2015)

Stitches is creepier than Barold, who is no better than Jar Jar Binks (I hope that anti-dreamie from The Phantom Menace plots his house in front of yours).


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Stitches is creepier than Barold, who is no better than Jar Jar Binks (I hope that anti-dreamie from The Phantom Menace plots his house in front of yours).


 please, your town starfall so rachet that Isabella couldn't even say it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 28, 2015)

Slammint said:


> please, your town starfall so rachet that Isabella couldn't even say it.



Yep, I definitely hope that Jar Jar lives in your town in ACNL.

And I'll send an Ewok to deliver you a copy of AC Amiibo featival.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Yep, I definitely hope that Jar Jar lives in your town in ACNL.
> 
> And I'll send an Ewok to deliver you a copy of AC Amiibo featival.




Are you dissing my ewoks? Please, at least I don't live with the Adams family.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 28, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Are you dissing my ewoks? Please, at least I don't live with the Adams family.



You're more whiny than C-3PO.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

You so ugly even chewbacca couldn't stand you


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 28, 2015)

Slammint said:


> You so ugly even chewbacca couldn't stand you



I was playing Animal Crossing New Leaf all day, and I finally unlocked a new PWP, suggested by a Cranky villager. It's a Sarlacc Pit, with a cost of 1,000,000 Bells. I'll help you unlock that.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

That comeback so bad even Kim Kardashian couldn't stand it


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 28, 2015)

Your avatar is boring.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

OHH REXT 360 NO SCOPE OHHH.
Please, my cat has better come backs then you and he's dead.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 28, 2015)

Slammint said:


> OHH REXT 360 NO SCOPE OHHH.
> Please, my cat has better come backs then you and he's dead.



How does that even relate to me?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

Your face, OHHH


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 28, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Your face, OHHH



Can we play online? I can help you unlock the Sarlacc Pit PWP so we can feed the villagers you hate rather than void them.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, guess what? Orange you glad I didn't say apple again


----------



## Zane (Jun 28, 2015)

a wild ride from start to finish


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

Zane said:


> a wild ride from start to finish


Your profile pic so bad that even the sacrificial goat committed suicide just seeing it.
I have to stop now, battery is almost gone


----------



## Zane (Jun 28, 2015)

blocked


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

What? Me? Why *cries*


----------



## Rasha (Jun 28, 2015)

Slammint said:


> What? Me? Why *cries*



tsk tsk tsk, I'm sorry, slammint but you're really not good at this


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

Your sig so ugly that staples didn't even want there stationary back.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 28, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Your sig so ugly that staples didn't even want there stationary back.



too simple minded to tell it's like that on purpose, I understand haha


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

HAHAHHAHAHA No.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 28, 2015)

Slammint said:


> HAHAHHAHAHA No.



hmm expected you to use another one of those old, tired yo mama-ish type jokes


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

Yeah, I agree yo mama is old and tired.


----------



## kayleee (Jun 28, 2015)

you smell


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

Get rext m9
You so chav that you even named your villager London.


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 28, 2015)

Your a stuffed today that no one wants to play with


----------



## Rasha (Jun 28, 2015)

why is your sig in the far left? don't know how to center it I see


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 28, 2015)

your sig is too binary


----------



## Rasha (Jun 28, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> your sig is too binary



at least it's new


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 28, 2015)

ur aesthetic is so LAME try harder


----------



## Rasha (Jun 28, 2015)

kikiiii said:


> ur aesthetic is so LAME try harder



try harder? lol I do **** for myself, honey. not to seek attention like some people I know


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

Ohh rext


----------



## Rasha (Jun 28, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Ohh rext



u again, yawn. NEXT!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

You should go back to school because your grammar is as good as a five year olds.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 28, 2015)

Slammint said:


> You should go back to school because your grammar is as good as a five year olds.



at least I know how type things read-worthy cough cough


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

Cough cough your mum cough cough


----------



## Sartigy (Jun 28, 2015)

Choking on something?


----------



## Rasha (Jun 28, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Cough cough your mum cough cough



see? this is the best example why you're so boring, lol


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

Your mums boring


----------



## Rasha (Jun 28, 2015)

Sartigy said:


> Choking on something?



no sig, no dice, GET OUT


----------



## Sartigy (Jun 28, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> no sig, no dice, GET OUT



I don't need dice! Dice are for the weak!


----------



## Rasha (Jun 28, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Your mums boring



at least she has yours truly, ah the pride :3


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

wat


----------



## Rasha (Jun 28, 2015)

Sartigy said:


> I don't need dice! Dice are for the weak!



because u don't know how to play 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Slammint said:


> That's what your mum said when I was over there last night



kitten, u can't even drive, who are we kidding here?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

Your mum doesn't know how to play


----------



## Sartigy (Jun 28, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> because u don't know to play
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Who said I was playing?


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 28, 2015)

you said so in your sleep


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

I can drive, ride your mum.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 28, 2015)

wow so many ninjas here, guess my presence is magnetic


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

Your stupidity is magnetic


----------



## Sartigy (Jun 28, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> wow so many ninjas here, guess my presence is magnetic



I mostly just stalk, unseen and unheard of. I doubt you emit any form of magnetism.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 28, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Your stupidity is magnetic



ah, using pity insults and calling them trolling, somebody needs a lesson or two


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

You need a lesson in your face


----------



## Rasha (Jun 28, 2015)

Sartigy said:


> I mostly just stalk, unseen and unheard of. I doubt you emit any form of magnetism.



I don't care what u do in ur spare time *shrug*


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

Your mum does though


----------



## Rasha (Jun 28, 2015)

Slammint said:


> You need a lesson in your face



and you need to check your settings ASAP! meow :3


----------



## Sartigy (Jun 28, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> I don't care what u do in ur spare time *shrug*



Thus, unseen and unheard of. Why should anyone care? It's my free time! Now did somebody's mommy not care for them?


----------



## Rasha (Jun 28, 2015)

Sartigy said:


> Thus, unseen and unheard of. Why should anyone care? It's my free time! Now did somebody's mommy not care for them?



took u long enough to think that out


----------



## Sartigy (Jun 28, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> took u long enough to think that out



Wow I hate it here. Have fun wasting your time here. Cya


----------



## Rasha (Jun 28, 2015)

Sartigy said:


> Wow I hate it here. Have fun wasting your time here. Cya



you hate it? GOOD
actually I'm leaving too, gotta go to work in a few hourse :'c


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

Rage quit hahaha get rext! Couldn't deal with it.


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 29, 2015)

no


----------



## tumut (Jun 29, 2015)

Spoiler



View attachment 128416
missed a spot


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 29, 2015)

skye


----------



## Rasha (Jun 29, 2015)

I wanna troll but I'm afraid I'll leave you in tears :c


----------



## tokkio (Jun 29, 2015)

softie troll* GET OUT *


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2015)

go get a haircut


----------



## tokkio (Jun 29, 2015)

excuse me the one who should go get a haircut is dat turt


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2015)

hair is life hair is love


----------



## tokkio (Jun 29, 2015)

im gonna shave off that hair when ur asleep


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2015)

the same to you kpop wannabe avatar


----------



## tokkio (Jun 29, 2015)

kpop wannabe???? whut do u even mean lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2015)

your avatars looks like some drugged kpop boy band member


----------



## tokkio (Jun 29, 2015)

lmao she's a girl tho  

that made me laugh so hard im srry


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2015)

probably a drag king then lol


----------



## Rasha (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm sorry but the turtle in your avatar looks like a drag queen >.>


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 29, 2015)

What's your dream address?


----------



## Rasha (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm restarting my game so I don't have one ;_;
ahem, I mean HELLO? we're supposed to troll each other


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 29, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> I'm restarting my game so I don't have one ;_;
> ahem, I mean HELLO? we're supposed to troll each other



I wanted to meet Waffles. That's why.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 29, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I wanted to meet Waffles. That's why.



LOL Waffles is long gone dude XD
she was in my older town, not in this one
but when I restart again she will be in the game and you can meet her
soon~


----------



## tokkio (Jun 30, 2015)

@r-cookies 

01101110 01100001 01101000 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110010 01100101 00100111 01110011 00100000 01100001 00100000 01100010 01101001 01101110 01100001 01110010 01111001 00100000 01110100 01110010 01100001 01101110 01110011 01101100 01100001 01110100 01101111 01110010 00100000 01100001 01101110 01111001 01110111 01100001 01111001 00100000 01110011 01101111 00100000 01101010 01110101 01110011 01110100 00100000 01110111 01100001 01110011 01110100 01100101 01100100 00100000 01101100 01101001 01101011 01100101 00100000 00110010 00100000 01110011 01100101 01100011 01101111 01101110 01100100 01110011 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01101101 01111001 00100000 01110100 01101001 01101101 01100101 00100000 01101100 01100101 01101100 01110011 00100000 01100001 01101100 01110011 01101111 00100000 01101001 00100000 01100100 01110101 01101110 01101110 01101111 00100000 01101001 01100110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01100010 01101001 01101110 01100001 01110010 01111001 00100000 01110100 01110010 01100001 01101110 01110011 01101100 01100001 01110100 01101111 01110010 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01100101 01110110 01100101 01101110 00100000 01110010 01101001 01100111 01101000 01110100 00100000 01100010 01110101 01110100 00100000 01110111 01100101 01101100 01101100 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100111 01110110 01100101 00100000 01110111 01100001 01110011 01110100 01100101 01100100 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 01110010 00100000 01110100 01101001 01101101 01100101 00100000 01101111 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01110100 01101111 01101111


----------



## Rasha (Jun 30, 2015)

tokkio said:


> @r-cookies
> 
> 01101110 01100001 01101000 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110010 01100101 00100111 01110011 00100000 01100001 00100000 01100010 01101001 01101110 01100001 01110010 01111001 00100000 01110100 01110010 01100001 01101110 01110011 01101100 01100001 01110100 01101111 01110010 00100000 01100001 01101110 01111001 01110111 01100001 01111001 00100000 01110011 01101111 00100000 01101010 01110101 01110011 01110100 00100000 01110111 01100001 01110011 01110100 01100101 01100100 00100000 01101100 01101001 01101011 01100101 00100000 00110010 00100000 01110011 01100101 01100011 01101111 01101110 01100100 01110011 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01101101 01111001 00100000 01110100 01101001 01101101 01100101 00100000 01101100 01100101 01101100 01110011 00100000 01100001 01101100 01110011 01101111 00100000 01101001 00100000 01100100 01110101 01101110 01101110 01101111 00100000 01101001 01100110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01100010 01101001 01101110 01100001 01110010 01111001 00100000 01110100 01110010 01100001 01101110 01110011 01101100 01100001 01110100 01101111 01110010 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01100101 01110110 01100101 01101110 00100000 01110010 01101001 01100111 01101000 01110100 00100000 01100010 01110101 01110100 00100000 01110111 01100101 01101100 01101100 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100111 01110110 01100101 00100000 01110111 01100001 01110011 01110100 01100101 01100100 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 01110010 00100000 01110100 01101001 01101101 01100101 00100000 01101111 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01110100 01101111 01101111



psh! I ain't falling for your tricks, kiddo~
:B


----------



## tokkio (Jun 30, 2015)

u couldve just used a binary translator tho but oh well punchy


----------



## Rasha (Jun 30, 2015)

tokkio said:


> u couldve just used a binary translator tho but oh well punchy



no one tells me what to do! your binary nonsense shall remain untranslated *grin*


----------



## Heyden (Jun 30, 2015)

I ate ur mom bc she was a tastier cookie than u


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2015)

pineapples r for pirates


----------



## tokkio (Jun 30, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> no one tells me what to do! your binary nonsense shall remain untranslated *grin*



how dare u disobey ur mum.......................... ur grounded 4ever im cutting off ur wifi 


------

turts arent kewl


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2015)

u never had one


----------



## Rasha (Jun 30, 2015)

Noiru said:


> u never had one



justin beaver >>>>>>>> frank zappa


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 30, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> justin beaver >>>>>>>> frank zappa



Y u make fun of our admins?


----------



## Rasha (Jun 30, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Y u make fun of our admins?



why not minding your own business?


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Jun 30, 2015)

y dont everyone just follow me on le tweeter?


----------



## Rasha (Jun 30, 2015)

Teacakes said:


> y dont everyone just follow me on le tweeter?



to troll u there?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2015)

im wot m8


----------



## Rasha (Jun 30, 2015)

Noiru said:


> im wot m8



come at me braaaaaaaaahhhhh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2015)

*bounces cat head*


----------



## Rasha (Jun 30, 2015)

Noiru said:


> *bounces cat head*



*kicks turt*


----------



## Aestivate (Jun 30, 2015)

Cats are the worst creatures on earth and they deserve to be eaten.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2015)

weeb much huh


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 30, 2015)

Y U No like capitalism?


----------



## Rasha (Jun 30, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Y U No like capitalism?



I hate anything that ends with "ism"


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 30, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> I hate anything that ends with "ism"



I only wanted to practice the y u no meme.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2015)

communist turts 4 president


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 30, 2015)

Capitalistic apples for emperor.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 30, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I only wanted to practice the y u no meme.



why did you feel the need to explain yourself *rolls eyes*

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Capitalistic apples"

puh-lease!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2015)

communist turt for supreme turtgod


----------



## Rasha (Jun 30, 2015)

Noiru said:


> communist turt for supreme turtgod



translation: turtle soup with hair on it


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 30, 2015)

Apples are better than cats.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 30, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Apples are better than cats.



....when you eat them ^^


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 30, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> ....when you eat them ^^



I mean as pets.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2015)

dogs ftw


----------



## Rasha (Jun 30, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I mean as pets.



a pet apple is a rotten apple >.>

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> dogs ftw



I thought you liked turtle drag queens, my bad >.>


----------



## Aestivate (Jun 30, 2015)

the real secret here is that Noiru isn't really a hippie turtle/turle drag queen but a secret agent that works for Putin to make us believe that the communists won't take over the world but the turtles will. This is clearly the truth and anyone that disagrees with me works automaticallly for Putin.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 30, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> the real secret here is that Noiru isn't really a hippie turtle/turle drag queen but a secret agent that works for Putin to make us believe that the communists won't take over the world but the turtles will. This is clearly the truth and anyone that disagrees with me works automaticallly for Putin.



calm your ****, cupcake~
you talk too much!


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 30, 2015)

you talk too little


----------



## Rasha (Jun 30, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> you talk too little



the best trolling method consists of using a few words, but of course you wouldn't know that :3


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 30, 2015)

why is your avi a floating head


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 30, 2015)

Your all blocked...


----------



## Rasha (Jun 30, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> why is your avi a floating head






- - - Post Merge - - -



Slammint said:


> Your all blocked...



*sweeps you with my old broom* BYE


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 30, 2015)

Your own sig is bored of you.


----------



## Starman (Jun 30, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> Your own sig is bored of you.


At least we aren't nerds who play Pokemon.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 30, 2015)

srsly guys just give up as there's only one person dominating this thread~


----------



## tokkio (Jun 30, 2015)

and that person is me :^) move over cookies


----------



## Rasha (Jun 30, 2015)

tokkio said:


> and that person is me :^) move over cookies



took you long enough to gather the courage to spit some lie *rolls eyes*


----------



## tokkio (Jun 30, 2015)

nah i just let you have some fun on this thread before i come to destroy that fun :^) now move over im taking my crown


----------



## Rasha (Jun 30, 2015)

tokkio said:


> nah i just let you have some fun on this thread before i come to destroy that fun :^) now move over im taking my crown



ahahaha good luck, doll


----------



## tokkio (Jun 30, 2015)

yeah goodluck to you too! you'll really need it 


:^)


----------



## Rasha (Jun 30, 2015)

tokkio said:


> yeah goodluck to you too! you'll really need it
> 
> 
> :^)



haha what a start, very original


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 30, 2015)

I can't even.

On a scale of one to even, I just can't.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 30, 2015)

lol you've used that "oh wow very original" thing with me already tho

yep you really are original too


----------



## Rasha (Jun 30, 2015)

Soda Fox said:


> I can't even.
> 
> On a scale of one to even, I just can't.



GOOD
now get yo a$$ outta here before somebody gets hurt, meow :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokkio said:


> lol you've used that "oh wow very original" thing with me already tho
> 
> yep you really are original too



ahem, WHY ARE YOU SO SLOWWWWW


----------



## tokkio (Jun 30, 2015)

bc i dont go fast for commoners *LIKE YOU* >:^)


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 30, 2015)

#circlejerk
#yomama
#epeen


----------



## Rasha (Jun 30, 2015)

tokkio said:


> bc i dont go fast for commoners *LIKE YOU* >:^)



oh sorry, too fast for you, YOUR MAJESTY?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Soda Fox said:


> #circlejerk
> #yomama
> #epeen



hashtags, really? roflmfao


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 30, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> oh sorry, too fast for you, YOUR MAJESTY?



Excuuuuse me, princess


----------



## Rasha (Jun 30, 2015)

lol just remembered the yo mama thing is slammint's (can't remember his name) or they guy with stitch's avatar lol
ok that sounded mean, sorry slammint 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Soda Fox said:


> Excuuuuse me, princess



your video isn't working????!!!! >.>


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 30, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> your video isn't working????!!!! >.>



Is your PC really that lame and old?


----------



## Rasha (Jun 30, 2015)

Soda Fox said:


> Is your PC really that lame and old?



is that your method of covering your failure? 
coulda just fixed it and said sorry, but I wouldn't watch it anyway XD


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 30, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> is that your method of covering your failure?
> coulda just fixed it and said sorry, but I wouldn't watch it anyway XD



You =


----------



## Rasha (Jun 30, 2015)

srsly though why'd you get your a$$ here when you could just feed your fave char in some other thread? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Soda Fox said:


> You =



what is this!!!!!!! now this image isn't working R U KIDDIN ME? LOL XD


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 30, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> srsly though why'd you get your a$$ here when you could just feed your fave char in some other thread?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



At least I have the money to feed my fav character.  And have a compute what works proper.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 30, 2015)

Soda Fox said:


> At least I have the money to feed my fav character.  And have a compute what works proper.



WOW!!!!!!!!FINALLY AN IMAGE THAT WORKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I SALUTE YOUR ACCOMPLISHMENT!!!!!
now if you'll _excuse me_,I have to go to work in a few hours and lady gotta get some rest, peace~


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 30, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!FINALLY AN IMAGE THAT WORKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I SALUTE YOUR ACCOMPLISHMENT!!!!!
> now if you'll _excuse me_,I have to go to work in a few hours and lady gotta get some rest, peace~



Please like you're even a lady.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 30, 2015)

have fun at work!!!!



..... NOT! >:^)


----------



## Rasha (Jun 30, 2015)

tokkio said:


> have fun at work!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ..... NOT! >:^)



while work is lame and not fun at all at least I do it for the sake of my family, unlike some kids who get spoon fed just about everything and BRAG about it, meow :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Soda Fox said:


> Please like you're even a lady.



no seriously I can't believe you managed to spit out yet another working image, I forgive you now

- - - Post Merge - - -

u guys know I can come here while I'm at my office desk? lol


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 30, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> while work is lame and not fun at all at least I do it for the sake of my family, unlike some kids who get spoon fed just about everything and BRAG about it, meow :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I thought you were going to bed.  YOU'RE A LIAR AND A MASOCHIST.  I AM A FREE WOMYN AND I WILL NOT BE OPPRESSED.  **** *****!*!*!*@@@@

Those were swear words but I can't say them b/cuz it goes against my pagin belifs


----------



## Rasha (Jun 30, 2015)

Soda Fox said:


> I thought you were going to bed.  YOU'RE A LIAR AND A MASOCHIST.  I AM A FREE WOMYN AND I WILL NOT BE OPPRESSED.  **** *****!*!*!*@@@@
> 
> Those were swear words but I can't say them b/cuz it goes against my pagin belifs



you're a woman? I thought you were a teenager, my bad
ai'te, g'night~


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 30, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> you're a woman? I thought you were a teenager, my bad
> ai'te, g'night~



rite like i can even belif u anymore you ignorant male supremmist!! I bet you belif in white pridee22@@


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 30, 2015)

Robin is the worst Character in Smash 4


----------



## tokkio (Jun 30, 2015)

pokemon is 4 n00bs


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 1, 2015)

what're you nervous for, hmm?


----------



## Rasha (Jul 1, 2015)

ah yes, this place is finally empty *grabs a cup of coffee and a kit kat*


----------



## tokkio (Jul 1, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> ah yes, this place is finally empty *grabs a cup of coffee and a kit kat*



surprise surprise


----------



## Rasha (Jul 1, 2015)

tokkio said:


> surprise surprise



nooooooooooooooooooo
ahem, isn't it past your bedtime, child? go to sleep before you regret it tomorrow at algebra class


----------



## tokkio (Jul 1, 2015)

nah its just 3 pm here _mum_ and i'll have u know that my math skills are probs waaay better than yours


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2015)

cherries r yuck bruh


----------



## tokkio (Jul 1, 2015)

ya like white feathers


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2015)

nah they are master race


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 1, 2015)

Any other animal > turtles


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2015)

turtles > everything else


----------



## Rasha (Jul 1, 2015)

Noiru said:


> turtles > everything else



coffee and kit kat > life


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2015)

ew kit kat


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 1, 2015)

ew candy


----------



## Rasha (Jul 1, 2015)

Noiru said:


> ew kit kat



at least you agree with me on coffee, ha!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> ew candy



omg that _ugly_ piss yellow signature hurts my eyes! *o*
lol jk


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 1, 2015)

Where are my Cookies?


----------



## Rasha (Jul 1, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> Where are my Cookies?



go make me a sammich, bia*ch!!


----------



## tokkio (Jul 1, 2015)

make ya own sammich, losar!!


----------



## Rasha (Jul 1, 2015)

tokkio said:


> make ya own sammich, losar!!



"losar"....
somebody skipped school today it seems


----------



## tokkio (Jul 1, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> "losar"....
> somebody skipped school today it seems



somebody doesnt know how to take a joke it seems


----------



## Rasha (Jul 1, 2015)

tokkio said:


> somebody doesnt know how to take a joke it seems



somebody doesn't know how to tell a joke it seems


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 2, 2015)

Both your avatar and sig seem disinterested, just like I am with you.


----------



## Rasha (Jul 2, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> Both your avatar and sig seem disinterested, just like I am with you.



GOOD


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2015)

cat balls huehehue


----------



## Rasha (Jul 2, 2015)

cravings much?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2015)

nah not into the animal sex things lol


----------



## Rasha (Jul 2, 2015)

yep, but more into turtle fetishes, yum :3


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2015)

turts > everything else


----------



## Rasha (Jul 3, 2015)

put a wig on a turtle it's still a turtle but a much uglier one yuck


----------



## tokkio (Jul 4, 2015)

giv me january stone plz im beg


----------



## Rasha (Jul 4, 2015)

and what do I get in return?


----------



## tokkio (Jul 4, 2015)

u get my lovin


----------



## Rasha (Jul 4, 2015)

I pass


----------



## tokkio (Jul 4, 2015)

pls i have 14 babies to feed


----------



## Rasha (Jul 4, 2015)

*laughs at you uncontrollably*
boo. hoo


----------



## tokkio (Jul 4, 2015)

this is so mean when my children grow up they will hunt u down!!!!!!!!!!! >:^( 

unless u hand over the january stone *NOW*


----------



## Rasha (Jul 4, 2015)

*ignores u*
NEXT


----------



## tokkio (Jul 4, 2015)

oi how dar u ignor me im feel so sad :^( luv me plz


----------



## Rasha (Jul 4, 2015)

no thank you


----------



## tokkio (Jul 4, 2015)

yes no thank me


----------



## Rasha (Jul 4, 2015)

took you a while to come up with _that_
.....lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2015)

catballs dude mm


----------



## Forek (Jul 4, 2015)

I feel bad for the turt on your sig, he looks sad.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 4, 2015)

At least he HAS a sig.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2015)

is actually female lol


----------



## Rasha (Jul 4, 2015)

look at your posts number!! somebody forgot to buy a life at walmart, sold out? aww..


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2015)

i never had one u wannabe turt


----------



## Bellsprout (Jul 4, 2015)

Noiru said:


> i never had one u wannabe turt



Are you sure you don't mean turd m8?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2015)

sold out on exp shares?


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 4, 2015)

No, bevause real trainers don't use EXP share


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2015)

because real trainers can spell.


----------



## Bellsprout (Jul 4, 2015)

>Points out typo.
>Proceeds to screw up basic capitalization.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2015)

because they are not the same thing, lol.


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 4, 2015)

My turtle is way more fab than yours


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2015)

nah yours is just fake


----------



## Rasha (Jul 4, 2015)

I have 2 nice turts you WISH you could have, ha!


----------



## Bellsprout (Jul 4, 2015)

*sees profile picture*


----------



## Rasha (Jul 4, 2015)

you sir are such a waste of time *grabs cigarette*


----------



## tokkio (Jul 4, 2015)

no smokign alowed in herr


----------



## Rasha (Jul 4, 2015)

not all cigarettes are meant to be smoked


----------



## tokkio (Jul 4, 2015)

cigrett not aloweod


----------



## milkyi (Jul 4, 2015)

Godzilla is just an illusion


----------



## Rasha (Jul 4, 2015)

well I already have one, what can you do about it? sue me?


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 4, 2015)

Stephen Universe Sucks.


----------



## Rasha (Jul 4, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> Godzilla is just an illusion



NINJA!!! GO AWAYY!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



pokedude729 said:


> Stephen Universe Sucks.



I agree


----------



## tokkio (Jul 4, 2015)

cigret maeks u 2 slwo


----------



## Rasha (Jul 4, 2015)

at least I'm still sane


----------



## tokkio (Jul 8, 2015)

but ur sig says ur hungry..... u.. liar..!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 8, 2015)

stop gluing your hands to ya ears m9


----------



## Rasha (Jul 8, 2015)

tokkio said:


> but ur sig says ur hungry..... u.. liar..!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I am a liar but not about being hungry....

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> stop gluing your hands to ya ears m9



it's teh latest fad, u didn't kno?


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jul 12, 2015)

You empty-headed animal food trough wiper! I fart in your general direction! Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2015)

u r creepy bunny


----------



## tokkio (Jul 12, 2015)

u r cr?pe turt


----------



## Goth (Jul 12, 2015)

too nerdy 5 life


----------



## Clavis (Jul 12, 2015)

*doesn't leave u alone*


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 12, 2015)

too much magical girl


----------



## Clavis (Jul 12, 2015)

ew u have a gen6 pokemon in ur sig everyone knows that gen 1 is the only gen --' -_-


----------



## Goth (Jul 12, 2015)

(She also has I hate gallows hehehe)

Ew you are so new to this site


----------



## tokkio (Jul 12, 2015)

ew u r so old 2 dis site


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2015)

ur all sweaty gross


----------



## tokkio (Jul 12, 2015)

ur all hairy gross


gasp u changed ur username omg lol nice


----------



## mintellect (Jul 12, 2015)

YOU GOT RID OF YOUR CRAZY HYPNOTIZED DEAD FOLDER?!?!? 

I'm never talking to you again.


----------



## tokkio (Jul 12, 2015)

ya bc SUPER NERD WANTS TO FIGHT! 

fight me, mallow >:^)


----------



## Heyden (Jul 12, 2015)

ur not a super nerd


----------



## tokkio (Jul 12, 2015)

ugh how RUDE get out, egg


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2015)

thats an insult to eggs


----------



## mintellect (Jul 12, 2015)

You're an insult to eggs


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2015)

it's sunday bro


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jul 12, 2015)

What's 9 plus 10? 19, don't be dumb mate.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2015)

stop insulting female deers


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 12, 2015)

Noiru was a better name


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2015)

Go watch the film.. uh dude


----------



## matt (Jul 12, 2015)

Ha ha hehaha
I've got more amiibo than you


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2015)

I don't have a Wii U to use them for anyways


----------



## matt (Jul 12, 2015)

Well ha-ha I've got a Wii U



I assume this is trolling


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2015)

advertising intel much lelel


----------



## Goth (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm much better than you


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2015)

gamer dog huh


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 12, 2015)

Noiru was a better name.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2015)

where the hell did you get the idea that dialga was orange lol


----------



## boujee (Jul 12, 2015)

You're on like all the time, do you even have a life outside the keyboard?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2015)

actually i dont how did you know


----------



## Espurr (Jul 12, 2015)

Turtles are water-dwelling creatures, smart one.  Tortoises are the ones that walk on land.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2015)

turt tort whatever

maybe i should change it to terrapin LOL


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 12, 2015)

Umeko said:


> where the hell did you get the idea that dialga was orange lol



From Pokemon Mystery dungeon: Explorers of Sky, idiot


----------



## Espurr (Jul 12, 2015)

Primal Dialga was also the main story antagonist of Explorers of Time and Darkness.


----------



## tokkio (Jul 12, 2015)

espurr aint even a decent pokemon


----------



## Espurr (Jul 12, 2015)

tokkio said:


> espurr aint even a decent pokemon



And Godzilla's not a bench.


----------



## tokkio (Jul 12, 2015)

ya ofc he's not a BENCH duh he's godzilla


----------



## Espurr (Jul 12, 2015)

tokkio said:


> ya ofc he's not a BENCH duh he's godzilla



Oh, excuse me, he's not a _freaky_ bench.


----------



## tokkio (Jul 12, 2015)

aw thats actually a compliment tbh :^) godzilla says thnk u


----------



## Espurr (Jul 12, 2015)

tokkio said:


> aw thats actually a compliment tbh :^) godzilla says thnk u



He's a bench now, though.  And a good one at that.  Every night, you see a different bum sleeping on it.


----------



## AmenFashion (Jul 12, 2015)

Seriously? We're talking about bums sleeping with Godzilla??


----------



## Espurr (Jul 12, 2015)

AmenFashion said:


> Seriously? We're talking about bums sleeping with Godzilla??



No, we're talking about bums sleeping _on_ Godzilla.


----------



## Espurr (Jul 13, 2015)

I don't know how to troll myself without creating a time paradox.


----------



## Rasha (Jul 14, 2015)

Are u right in the head there, kitten? Seriously out of all the colors in the world u choose vomit-green? Somebody call the police


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 11, 2015)

Nice job killing this thread.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2015)

Nice job questing r-cookies
he gives no single ****  :S


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 11, 2015)

You don't know nothing about user genders, don't you.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> You don't know nothing about user genders, don't you.



****
Okaayyyy,sometimes i forgot it ok? ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 11, 2015)

Jetix said:


> ****
> Okaayyyy,sometimes i forgot it ok? ಠ_ಠ



On a more serious note, please try not to take posts here too seriously. The purpose of the game is to troll people who post here, more specifically the person who posts above you. Taking posts seriously can ruin this game.

Anyway, one of your collectibles is outdated.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> On a more serious note, please try not to take posts here too seriously. The purpose of the game is to troll people who post here, more specifically the person who posts above you. Taking posts seriously can ruin this game.
> 
> Anyway, one of your collectibles is outdated.



lel,i know,sorry for dat >_<
2muchH84u dont u?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 11, 2015)

Error 420 is annoying.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Nice job killing this thread.



nice job reviving it

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jetix said:


> Nice job questing r-cookies
> he gives no single ****  :S



ahem it's R-Cookies with capital letters biatch


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Error 420 is annoying.



Apples are annoying


----------



## Rasha (Aug 11, 2015)

MLG stands for Most Lame Gamers :3


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2015)

Ur very bad a splat zones c:<
Also
Vladimir is luv
Vladimir is laife

- - - Post Merge - - -



R-Cookies said:


> nice job reviving it
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



im sorry R-Cookies biatch :/


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 11, 2015)

My pet apples behave much better than you two.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 11, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Ur very bad a splat zones c:<
> Also
> Vladimir is luv
> Vladimir is laife
> ...



psh imma rek you at Splat zones, juz wait and see!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> My pet apples behave much better than you two.



sometimes I wonder if you ever considered a forth character~


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> My pet apples behave much better than you two.



lel? jetix logo behave waaaayyyy better than u
R-Cookies:Haha,when? when u stop rage quiting?






Through,i suck at tower


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 11, 2015)

Pears are worthless.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Pears are worthless.



R-Cookies X Apple2012


----------



## kid kat79 (Aug 11, 2015)

Jetix said:


> R-Cookies X Apple2012



weed is not good for you....


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2015)

of course is!


----------



## Rasha (Aug 11, 2015)

smh


----------



## Bowie (Aug 11, 2015)

What is going on here?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 11, 2015)

Bowie said:


> What is going on here?



It's a forum game. The purpose is to troll other members. If you wanna troll, do it in this thread, but don't be extreme.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2015)

your apples is covered in cheese m8


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 11, 2015)

You're too cheesy.


----------



## JellyDitto (Aug 11, 2015)

Stop sucking up to the mods/admins


----------



## mintellect (Aug 11, 2015)

Wtf does nails have to do with that?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2015)

JellyDitto said:


> Stop sucking up to the mods/admins



OHHHHHHH HE HIT HER WITH THE OL' 2-1


----------



## Bowie (Aug 11, 2015)

JellyDitto said:


> Stop sucking up to the mods/admins



This tea is hot.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2015)

coffee always <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 11, 2015)

JellyDitto said:


> Stop sucking up to the mods/admins



I had to admit. One of the reasons why I signed up for moderatorship is because I can get a green pinwheel after the TBT Fair for helping out with the events. Hope Justin knows that.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2015)

You can always try win an event held during the fair


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 11, 2015)

Moko said:


> You can always try win an event held during the fair



But I never get picked because the staff doesn't like me when I use my best efforts.

Anyway, let's get back to the game.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2015)

cheese-cake


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 11, 2015)

Are you making fun of my chocolate cake.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2015)

turts suck
apples are horrible :S


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2015)

ur just a weed dorito


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 11, 2015)

Go back to Jun please.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2015)

and thats why im so MLG
EDIT
Apple2012 loves r-cookies


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2015)

ur just a huge dorito that taste like chili


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2015)

and thats why it makes me moar MLG


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 11, 2015)

You're such a Smiling Cyclops Melon!


----------



## Rasha (Aug 11, 2015)

I know what you're hiding in there


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2015)

i can say the same lol


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 12, 2015)

Turtles suck


----------



## Rasha (Sep 12, 2015)

you call _these_ collectibles?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 12, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> you call _these_ collectibles?



Dedede is shiat,biatch,also u suck on tower controll


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 12, 2015)

Disney XD is better


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 12, 2015)

mitzelflx said:


> Disney XD is better



(HOW DARE U)
Ur cake collectible suck and its probably hacked (?)


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 12, 2015)

WELL UM ...PEARS ARE DUMB!!


----------



## Rasha (Sep 12, 2015)

did you know that using capslock makes you sound like a baby? it's a pity


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 12, 2015)

well guess what? eating too much food makes u fat.. oh wait you might already be fat

(sorry i didn't mean it i love you xo)


----------



## Rasha (Sep 12, 2015)

***** I'm gawgeous fat or not *flips hair*
there are only _two people_ in the whole world who can pull it off! u juz b jelly, ma m8y~


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 12, 2015)

moRE LIKE JABBA THE HUTT 

HYUCK HYUCK HYUCK

seriously though ur really pretty


----------



## Rasha (Sep 12, 2015)

trolling level= disappointing 
thnx tho *cracks a smile*


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 12, 2015)

Dedede is in the shiet tier


----------



## Rasha (Sep 12, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Dedede is in the shiet tier



says the kid who can't play to save his life


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2015)

Dedede just sucks
I am terrible at this


----------



## Rasha (Sep 12, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Dedede just sucks
> I am terrible at this



wrong. he sucks _then_ spits you out of the stage like a little *****. just stating some facts here


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2015)

Nerd
Nah you're smart

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yeah, he sucks ****!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 12, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> says the kid who can't play to save his life



ahaha,sonic is way much better,splatoon sucker 

- - - Post Merge - - -



HardyHarHarHar said:


> Nerd
> Nah you're smart
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



PERIDOT SUCKS!


----------



## Rasha (Sep 12, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Nerd
> Nah you're smart
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



says all the weaklings who can't play him hehe

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jetix said:


> ahaha,sonic is way much better,splatoon sucker
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



your typing abilities...they need some serious fix


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2015)

Hey R-Cookies, I know who you are.


----------



## Esphas (Sep 13, 2015)

shut up apple


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 13, 2015)

Your only suit is a bathing suit.


----------



## Rasha (Sep 13, 2015)

no awesome signature = fail


----------



## cIementine (Sep 13, 2015)

a kid in africa could have eaten that signature :/


----------



## Esphas (Sep 13, 2015)

youre overrated


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2015)

Esphas said:


> youre overrated



Piichinu is better than you.


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 13, 2015)

why would u even put cakes and apples together


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 13, 2015)

no signature? pfft


----------



## supercataleena (Sep 13, 2015)

Important message for the person above me 


Spoiler


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 13, 2015)

nice tank, where'd ya get it? the tank store!? Freaking kids and their tanks!

TANKS EVERYWHERE


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2015)

I have more bells than you.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 13, 2015)

MODS


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2015)

Jetix said:


> MODS



I was playing Animal Crossing, using your town, then voided your favorite villager out. At the same time, Jar-Jar Binks plotted his house in front of yours.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 13, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I was playing Animal Crossing, using your town, then voided your favorite villager out. At the same time, Jar-Jar Binks plotted his house in front of yours.



My town got corrupted and there's just shiatty villagers in there


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 13, 2015)

Weedtown, eh? not sure if I want to go there..l


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 13, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Weedtown, eh? not sure if I want to go there..l



(nvm,got corrupted )
Normal cakes are better


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2015)

Jetix said:


> (nvm,got corrupted )
> Normal cakes are better



Hey! Listen!
Hey! Listen!
Hey! Listen!
Hey! Listen!
Hey! Listen!

I'm sending Navi the fairy to your house so you can hear "Hey! Listen!" over and over again.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 13, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Hey! Listen!
> Hey! Listen!
> Hey! Listen!
> Hey! Listen!
> ...



I kill her with my link sword


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2015)

Disney XD ftw!


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 13, 2015)

Kaydee Krunk is the real turt queen


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2015)

more like party POOPER


----------



## Rasha (Sep 13, 2015)

you are turts. but I'm Queen


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 13, 2015)

Moko said:


> Disney XD ftw!



HOW DARE U
Turtles are sh!t


----------



## Rasha (Sep 13, 2015)

oh my god those thags! *ignores you because I'm better than you*


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2015)

Jetix said:


> HOW DARE U
> Turtles are sh!t



And so is your town since it was forcibly deleted.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bahamut said:


> oh my god those thags! *ignores you because I'm better than you*



Y u snipe me R-Cookies?


----------



## milkday (Sep 13, 2015)

King dedede? More like king dededoesn't compare to the cuteness that is Kirby


----------



## Rasha (Sep 13, 2015)

I don't even like King Dedede (who does?), just because he appears somewhere in my sig means nothing

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Y u snipe me R-Cookies?



That's king bahamut for you (or queen)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> I don't even like King Dedede (who does?), just because he appears somewhere in my sig means nothing
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Nah, I prefer R-Cookies. I also miss Disband (I wonder how he's going to play this game?)


----------



## Rasha (Sep 13, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Nah, I prefer R-Cookies. I also miss Disband (I wonder how he's going to play this game?)



Disband abandoned tbt a long time ago. however there are other members who are equally nice.
ugh many STILL call me R-Cookies roflmao


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> Disband abandoned tbt a long time ago. however there are other members who are equally nice.
> ugh many STILL call me R-Cookies roflmao



Would you like me to call you Kirby instead? (Kirby is the opposite of Deedeedee).


----------



## Rasha (Sep 13, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Would you like me to call you Kirby instead? (Kirby is the opposite of Deedeedee).



no thank you! you can call me your majesty or the great king bahamut


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 13, 2015)

kirby is better


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2015)

mitzelflx said:


> kirby is better



*sends my apple collectible to eat your cake*


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 13, 2015)

Are all those birthstones for your multiple personalities?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2015)

dudeabides said:


> Are all those birthstones for your multiple personalities?



Those orange and pear collectibles will award you the LVU award (least vaulable user).


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2015)

the cake is a lie


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2015)

Moko said:


> the cake is a lie



And so is the white feather since I see no cheese on it, Jun.


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 13, 2015)

more like the white feather is


----------



## Esphas (Sep 13, 2015)

lol ur dumb


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2015)

weeb


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 13, 2015)

You wasted aprox 2 years of your life here? L.O.S.E.R


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2015)

chimichanga said:


> You wasted aprox 2 years of your life here? L.O.S.E.R



Changed your username for you.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 13, 2015)

00jachna said:


> You wasted aprox 2 years of your life here? L.O.S.E.R



You also wasted 1 year L.O.S.E.R


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 13, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Changed your username for you.



lmfao

*IGNORE ME*


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 13, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> oh my god those thags! *ignores you because I'm better than you*



omg,sorry dedede bish


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 13, 2015)

You married a..
Imma stop there.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2015)

i bet those pizzas are old


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 13, 2015)

I bet you aren't Tory or a hippie.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2015)

you're needed for parrtay bruh


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 13, 2015)

You aren't.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2015)

Go back to GameFAQs.


----------



## milkday (Sep 13, 2015)

Apples are the grossest fruit :S


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2015)

Your username is gross.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 13, 2015)

THIS, WHY WAS JEREMY: STORM COMMANDER?


----------



## milkday (Sep 13, 2015)

You're not my senpai


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 13, 2015)

half life 3 came out


----------



## piichinu (Sep 13, 2015)

youre annoying as fk


----------



## Jacob (Sep 13, 2015)

u wasted 1400 bells on a lame username


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 13, 2015)

ur username sux mr underscore


----------



## Athera (Sep 13, 2015)

pugs look like giant tumors


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 13, 2015)

piichinu said:


> youre annoying as fk


I bet you made the **** tier did you?


----------



## milkday (Sep 13, 2015)

Disney font is so unoriginal


----------



## Jacob (Sep 13, 2015)

ur collectibles are so 2/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 13, 2015)

Isn't this a troll thread? Like: The HL3 trailer came out, then have a link to Never Gonna Give You Up.

Not a hate thread...


----------



## Jacob (Sep 13, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Isn't this a troll thread?
> 
> Am I a troll?


yep


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 13, 2015)

why hide a signature??!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 13, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> i peed my pants


Ewww


----------



## Jacob (Sep 13, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> why r u so hot??!



Idk bro

- - - Post Merge - - -



emisenpai12 said:


> im 10


~~


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 13, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Team Popsicle is stupid.



wow


----------



## Jacob (Sep 13, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> team popsicle has more members than I have friends.



what can I say


----------



## piichinu (Sep 13, 2015)

tryhard :/


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 13, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> i suck a ****


what

(don't hate me pls)


----------



## piichinu (Sep 13, 2015)

youre 10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 13, 2015)

piichinu said:


> i broke my glasses so i can skip school



naughty


----------



## piichinu (Sep 13, 2015)

all i did was pop a lens out, they fixed it and i got new glasses, and skipped school. i win

youre 10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2015)

Here, Bunnee, Bunnee, Bunnee!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 13, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Here, Bunnee, Bunnee, Bunnee!



U surely love mods


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2015)

Jetix said:


> U surely love mods



Wanna live with the most annoying characters in the film industry?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 13, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Wanna live with the most annoying characters in the film industry?



Wanna live with SSB4 Sonic spin dash spammers?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Wanna live with SSB4 Sonic spin dash spammers?



NFW

You're more annoying than the Ewoks.


----------



## milkyi (Sep 13, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> NFW
> 
> You're more annoying than the Ewoks.



 I ate your cousin


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 13, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> NFW
> 
> You're more annoying than the Ewoks.



ooh,i know
Little mac spammers


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 13, 2015)

uhm


----------



## milkyi (Sep 13, 2015)

Aesthetic said:


> uhm



 I shrekt you in your dreams


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 13, 2015)

listen


----------



## piichinu (Sep 13, 2015)

ur aesthetic is unpleasant


----------



## milkyi (Sep 13, 2015)

Aesthetic said:


> listen



 Don't you even remind me. - cri -


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 13, 2015)

homestuck is for nerds


----------



## milkyi (Sep 13, 2015)

mitzelflx said:


> homestuck is for nerds



 #nerdpride


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2015)

Aesthetic said:


> listen



Who is that?


----------



## piichinu (Sep 13, 2015)

A catfish


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 14, 2015)

piichinu said:


> A catfish



What does that have to do with anything, Bunnee?


----------



## Esphas (Sep 14, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> What does that have to do with anything, Bunnee?



she doesnt have to answer to u


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 14, 2015)

Esphas said:


> she doesnt have to answer to u



That's a pathetic Nintendo Network ID you have.


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 14, 2015)

okay, hypocrite


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 14, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> okay, hippocrite



Y r u bad at spelling?


----------



## Jacob (Sep 14, 2015)

ninjad lol

HA ur leaving tomorrow bye


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 14, 2015)

Ninjad

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob_lawall said:


> ninjad lol
> 
> HA ur leaving tomorrow bye



that pinwheel was actually a gift, no tbt spent


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 14, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Ninjad



What did you say before?


----------



## Rasha (Sep 14, 2015)

did you know that you're supposed to troll the person above instead of normal chitchat? SO DO IT OR GET OUT


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 14, 2015)

Your fire mote can burn the hammer.

Oh, and why do people ignore me when I say that Hermione from Harry Potter is ugly?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 15, 2015)

Bumping thread like a troll.


----------



## jiny (Sep 15, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Oh, and why do people ignore me when I say that Hermione from Harry Potter is ugly?



Oh, I didn't even know this was the troll thread.

Okay, anyways. @Apple, those birthstones could break.

(idk i suck)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 15, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> I agree.



It's not the actor, it's the school uniforms that made the girls in Harry Potter ugly.

Also, Froot Loops > Cookie Crisps


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 15, 2015)

good riddance dongschlonger


----------



## Esphas (Sep 15, 2015)

is ur aesthetic being dumb


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 15, 2015)

Pfft,Swag Collectibles or GTFO M8


----------



## pastellrain (Sep 16, 2015)

Jetix, becoming "Disney XD" doesn't make you "so random XD"


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2015)

*pastel bruh


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

U just got trolled!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2015)

why would i steal your icon pfft.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Pffft pls also loved that anime lol!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2015)

what anime


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Moko said:


> what anime



Frooie cooie the girl from ur avi

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> what anime



Frooie cooie the girl from ur avi


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2015)

oh yeah i thought you meant your weird icon


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Moko said:


> oh yeah i thought you meant your weird icon



Pffft.....ur just jealous!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Pffft.....ur just jealous!



nah i'm not a weeb fox


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Moko said:


> nah i'm not a weeb fox



Hmm ur right ur a pyromaniac!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2015)

yeaaah light my fire :'D


----------



## milkday (Sep 17, 2015)

Turts are so last year


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 17, 2015)

may the bees sting you hard m8


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2015)

cray gurl


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 17, 2015)

<3


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 17, 2015)

Okaimii cheats u with alby-kun


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2015)

im ur waifu


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 17, 2015)

Turtles are soooo 2005 :v


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2015)

are you like 10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 17, 2015)

Moko said:


> are you like 10



nope,.-.
ur not the booze queen


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2015)

i am also applecracker wants a divorce


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 17, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Okaimii cheats u with alby-kun



What about Applecracker, who pretty much goes around cheating on you with me and pretty much all other guys out there


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2015)

get on skype u pretend turt


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 17, 2015)

Aerate said:


> What about Applecracker, who pretty much goes around cheating on you with me and pretty much all other guys out there



Oh come on,ur just jelly and u want to make me rage quit,but


----------



## Albuns (Sep 17, 2015)

I wanna see your shiprekt with AppleCracker


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 17, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I wanna see your shiprekt with AppleCracker



Ahaha,and i wanna see when youre not alone


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 17, 2015)

Dude even nickelodeon jr. is better than Jetix.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Trololo


----------



## Albuns (Sep 17, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Ahaha,and i wanna see when youre not alone



Food is my bae, I'll never be alone with it. <3

Trololox2


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 17, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Food is my bae, I'll never be alone with it. <3
> 
> Trololox2



Food gets rotten
Trolololo x3


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 17, 2015)

You're rotten.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 17, 2015)

Shut up heartbreaker and go with jacob_lawall


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 17, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Shut up heartbreaker and go with jacob_lawall



You shut up shipper and sail somewhere else. Preferably far away.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 17, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> You shut up shipper and sail somewhere else. Preferably far away.



Ahahaa,never,i must bring DA here


----------



## Albuns (Sep 17, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Ahahaa,never,i must bring DA here



Don't make me bring Reddit here


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 17, 2015)

Don't make me bring Chuck Norris here.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 17, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Don't make me bring Reddit here



I'd bring Jenny here #lameredditreference


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 17, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Don't make me bring Reddit here



Are u sure u dont want 4chan here?


----------



## piichinu (Sep 17, 2015)

YOU SUCK AT SPLATOON


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Eeeeh


----------



## piichinu (Sep 17, 2015)

YOU CANT TROLL PROPERLY PLEASE TROLL OR LEAVE AND NEVER RETURN TO THIS THREAD


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Ugly sig!


----------



## piichinu (Sep 17, 2015)

UGLIER SIG


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

piichinu said:


> UGLIER SIG



Jealousy is not pretty


----------



## piichinu (Sep 17, 2015)

IS THAT WHY U ARENT PRETTY?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 17, 2015)

"U SUCK AT SPLATOON"
Says it the one who i havent played with yet :s


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

No but thats why u arent! >: \


----------



## pastellrain (Sep 17, 2015)

I don't like foxes


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

I dont like meanigless sigs


----------



## piichinu (Sep 18, 2015)

so u dont like ur own sig?


----------



## AS176 (Sep 18, 2015)

9+10=21


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2015)

cards coop


----------



## milkyi (Sep 18, 2015)

Turts r not that great.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2015)

neither are spaces


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 18, 2015)

Gurl u so old <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

*is space, btw


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2015)

i mean *spaces between the letters lol

yes youngster you go listen to music meow


----------



## milkyi (Sep 18, 2015)

White feathers are overated.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 18, 2015)

Blue motes of flame are lame


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 18, 2015)

replacing E with a 3 is so 1999.


----------



## Esphas (Sep 18, 2015)

toonami was better


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 18, 2015)

Esphas said:


> toonami was better



Shut up poor user >:U


----------



## mintellect (Sep 18, 2015)

Mlg's are so stupid


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 18, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Mlg's are so stupid



Pfft,so is ur playing in splatoon


----------



## mintellect (Sep 18, 2015)

Well excuse me princess, maybe I'm not so good at Splatoon but I bet I can do other things better than you
Like
things
and
stuff


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 18, 2015)

ahaha,tell 3 of them


----------



## mintellect (Sep 18, 2015)

Things 
And
Stuff

Bam


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 19, 2015)

Ima eat you magic marshmallow!


----------



## Rasha (Sep 19, 2015)

long ass usernames are not cool heuheu


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 19, 2015)

neither are fat ass ducks.

(.. is dedede a duck?)


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 19, 2015)

Awww,look! The one who's getting cheated by Okaimii!


----------



## jiny (Sep 19, 2015)

Awww, look who's being cheated by AppleCracker!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 19, 2015)

Awww,looks who getting cheated by Emisenpai12


----------



## jiny (Sep 19, 2015)

(okay idk what to do now)

Your MLG Mafia has been killed.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 19, 2015)

I hasnt been there
Hiro Hamada hates u


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 19, 2015)

Just like Applecracker hates ya


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 19, 2015)

Ranger is spelled wrong in your siggy.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 19, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Just like Applecracker hates ya



Also okaimii hates u 

- - - Post Merge - - -



bigger34 said:


> Ranger is spelled wrong in your siggy.



Cake hacker spammer


----------



## jiny (Sep 19, 2015)

Jetix said:


> I hasnt been there
> Hiro Hamada hates u



 YOU DIDNT.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 19, 2015)

emisenpai has been talking to me about divorce lately, I wonder what that is about?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 19, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> emisenpai has been talking to me about divorce lately, I wonder what that is about?



OHHHH
WE JUST HIT HER WITH DA OL' 2-0


----------



## Rasha (Sep 19, 2015)

*claims to be MLG, has no proof*
:B


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 19, 2015)

look who's here! the dedede sucker


----------



## Rasha (Sep 19, 2015)

if only
please. your lies won't fool nobody


----------



## milkyi (Sep 19, 2015)

Black and white is so 1940's.


----------



## Rasha (Sep 19, 2015)

at least it's easy on the eyes >_>


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 19, 2015)

You're not easy on the eyes.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 19, 2015)

Neither is that avatar.. it's too enchanting


----------



## mintellect (Sep 19, 2015)

(Insert very good trolling)


----------



## Albuns (Sep 19, 2015)

(Insert even better trolling!


----------



## Rasha (Sep 19, 2015)

(insert facepalm)


----------



## jiny (Sep 19, 2015)

(insert 2 face palms)



bigger34 said:


> emisenpai has been talking to me about divorce lately, I wonder what that is about?



Ohh


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 20, 2015)

Lucky star sucks,Hiro X Emi is real,Lilo & Stitch is so 2005,U probably hacked that cake


----------



## Rasha (Sep 20, 2015)

the jetix world is boring and lame, bich


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 20, 2015)

Same as dedede and you


----------



## Jacob (Sep 20, 2015)

u were canceled for a reason


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 20, 2015)

Team popsicle is horrible >:U


----------



## Rasha (Sep 20, 2015)

your collectibles bahahaha


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 20, 2015)

I eat fish, *Bahamut*
I'm bad at trolling ;-;


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 20, 2015)

Trolling or GTFO


----------



## Rasha (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm afraid if I troll you you'll run away crying


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 20, 2015)

Ahaha,dont make me laugh  lame-o troller


----------



## Rasha (Sep 20, 2015)

my lame tactics are still effective against weaklings hoho


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 20, 2015)

You'd rather swim in a pool of food than in a pool of water.


----------



## jiny (Sep 20, 2015)

Don't run away crying.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 20, 2015)

Ok.


----------



## Rasha (Sep 20, 2015)

Aerate said:


> You'd rather swim in a pool of food than in a pool of water.



attempt at trolling= roflmao


----------



## SonicFTW! (Sep 20, 2015)

Dedede is sh!tty in ssb4


----------



## Rasha (Sep 20, 2015)

Sonic is ****ty in general


----------



## SonicFTW! (Sep 20, 2015)

Ahaha,shut up dedede sucker,this tbt newbie will make u cry


----------



## Rasha (Sep 20, 2015)

your typing skills make me cry smh


----------



## SonicFTW! (Sep 20, 2015)

Oh! Im sorry Miss. imhorribleattrollingandiusetypingcorrectionstolookgoodbutijustmakepeoplecringe


----------



## Rasha (Sep 20, 2015)

ha! like I would give 2 ****s about what people think about me and how I write roflmao. I am perfect anyway


----------



## SonicFTW! (Sep 20, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> ha! like I would give 2 ****s about what people think about me and how I write roflmao. I am perfect anyway



You and me know that is 100% lie.


----------



## Rasha (Sep 20, 2015)

how dare you put "you" and "me" in the same sentence! have some respect for the great Queen that is yours truly, peasant


----------



## SonicFTW! (Sep 20, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> how dare you put "you" and "me" in the same sentence! have some respect for the great Queen that is yours truly, peasant



frick u
you and me know 2 things:
-You suck as a queen
-Sonic is my real 100% legit king


----------



## Dinosaurz (Sep 20, 2015)

The autism is real above


----------



## SonicFTW! (Sep 20, 2015)

Awww,the little girl uses autism jokes for trolling,so stupid!


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 20, 2015)

Learn to English, son.


----------



## Rasha (Sep 20, 2015)

I am noticing a change in you..but I'm not gonna say


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2015)

that hammer gonna fall of the handle


----------



## Damniel (Sep 28, 2015)

Your username is booger is Spanish


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 28, 2015)

Team Popsicle members are super lame


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2015)

is that a water toy whale?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 28, 2015)

you need to wash more ^
(borrowed from the other TBT Turt Queen, the Candy Turt Queen)


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Esphas (Sep 28, 2015)

same


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Sep 28, 2015)

HAH!
There aren't any bands I like!


----------



## Rasha (Sep 28, 2015)

your signature(s) gave me cancer


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 28, 2015)

There are only 21 Violet clouds

I could count them


----------



## Rasha (Sep 28, 2015)

how many ****s am I supposed to give?


----------



## Esphas (Sep 28, 2015)

if you love dedede so much why dont you marry him xx


----------



## Rasha (Sep 28, 2015)

I believe you can easily answer your own question


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Rasha (Sep 28, 2015)

toast is for babies and lame people


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Sep 28, 2015)

Exactly


----------



## Rasha (Sep 28, 2015)

you probably were drunk when you made that signature.


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 28, 2015)

DDD is waaaaaaaaaaaaaay too good for you


----------



## Esphas (Sep 28, 2015)

r u 10 lol


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 28, 2015)

No but I could asume you are with that spelling


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

00jachna said:


> No but I could asume you are with that spelling



Are you sure that you are making a signature instead of not having the intelligence to upload or copy an image?


----------



## Esphas (Sep 28, 2015)

00jachna said:


> No but I could asume you are with that spelling



you assume* incorrectly 



lars708 said:


> Are you sure that you are making a signature instead of not having the intelligence to upload or copy an image?



lol get a job nerd


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

Esphas said:


> you assume* incorrectly
> 
> 
> 
> lol get a job nerd



At least i care for my grammar, it would be a shame if people would not be able to understand me. (I feel like a horrible person when i say things like this omfg)


----------



## piichinu (Sep 28, 2015)

wow u feel terrible for something like that? r u 10 lol


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

I was! Five years ago! But since i do not really remember things from that age, can you please explain to me what it is like to be 10 years old?


----------



## Rasha (Sep 28, 2015)

Peach is fat

- - - Post Merge - - -



00jachna said:


> DDD is waaaaaaaaaaaaaay too good for you



true


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 28, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> Peach is fat



(omg I died on this one)

lol you only have 3 collectibles


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2015)

double-o loser


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> Peach is fat



LMFAO


----------



## Damniel (Sep 28, 2015)

Peach is dead in the Super Mario Galaxy story with Rosalina.


----------



## piichinu (Sep 28, 2015)

IF U CANT REMEMBER STUFF FROM 5 YEARS AGO THEN U GOT A #ISSUE

EDIT: FK OFF STOP NINJA'ING ME


----------



## Rasha (Sep 28, 2015)

she's fat, her face looks like a flattened cheep cheep and her boobs are saggy

- - - Post Merge - - -

@ Samantha and piichinu: you have awful usernames


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Sep 28, 2015)

your avatar is a picasso reject


----------



## Rasha (Sep 28, 2015)

Yukari Yakumo said:


> your avatar is a picasso reject



please. Picasso can kiss my ass


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

Do you even know who Picasso is?


----------



## Rasha (Sep 28, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Do you even know who Picasso is?



before you were born, shorty~


----------



## Damniel (Sep 28, 2015)

Kirby is better.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 28, 2015)

Ur siggy looks awful
(dont want to be to hard >.<)
@Callmedaniel
Xenoblade sucks


----------



## Rasha (Sep 28, 2015)

I assume you have never played Xenoblade before


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 28, 2015)

im sure u never played SF or KOF,n00b


----------



## Rasha (Sep 28, 2015)

are you kidding? I played those lmao. also I prefer Tekken to those games


----------



## Esphas (Sep 28, 2015)

u just bully people to hide ur insecurities uwu


----------



## Rasha (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm not a bully, just a bad troll
not even a troll, just doing this **** for the sake of this game lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -

rofl at those tags


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 6, 2016)

I miss this thread.

Time to revive it.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 6, 2016)

i bet you dont even like apples irl, you poser!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 6, 2016)

You still don't have enough hammers. So not cool.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 6, 2016)

super poor on tbt, gross!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 6, 2016)

Toxic said:


> super poor on tbt, gross!



I fixed your username, just to describe who you are.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 6, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> I fixed your username, just to describe who you are.



LMAO that was actually pretty good

but your sig still sucks!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 6, 2016)

And so do mountain people.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 6, 2016)

fall is pumkin season not apple season, who even eats apples anymore?!

(7,000th post woohoo)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 6, 2016)

Booo!!! I don't care if it's your 7000th post or not.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 6, 2016)

and i dont care about the links in your sig, why bother putting it there?, no1 will click on them!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 6, 2016)

On a more serious note, you are actually pretty good at this game. I love how you are playing this game.

Now back to the game:

Looks like the tags suck! Because there are no apple tags.

EDIT: Fixed. Now apples will take over this thread too.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 6, 2016)

why are your avi's so garbage they only move 1 fps, what an eyesore!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 6, 2016)

I like my avatar the way it is.

And Pokemon was a bad idea since day 1


----------



## Aquari (Sep 6, 2016)

aw gross blue user title, how mainstream!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2016)

fell into the red paint bucket eh?


----------



## Aquari (Sep 6, 2016)

pfft glow wands are sooo mainstream!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2016)

i bet those hammers are fake anyways


----------



## Aquari (Sep 6, 2016)

that turts tail is too big, anatomically incorrect!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2016)

it's not a representation about real anatomy anyways. also where did u rob a bank for those bells


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 6, 2016)

where did u rob a bank for those posts huh


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2016)

worst foodie on tbt bruh


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 6, 2016)

worst collectibles eva bruh


----------



## axo (Sep 6, 2016)

Your spinning marios are visually unappealing


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 6, 2016)

I hate ur mittens they are ugly


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2016)

your mayor had too many mushrooms eh


----------



## Akira-chan (Sep 6, 2016)

Turtles aren't that cute


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 6, 2016)

What kind of name is "Akira"?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2016)

vroom vrroom too many plastic apples


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 6, 2016)

turts r frankenfurts


----------



## Aquari (Sep 6, 2016)

i bet you dont even *like* animal crossing


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 6, 2016)

i just made sonic spill all your tonic watr


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 6, 2016)

Luigi does not belong to the apple empire.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 6, 2016)

what kind of town name is "starfall" anyway, be creative plz!


----------



## NathanBros (Sep 6, 2016)

Hungry? Common...


----------



## Tensu (Sep 6, 2016)

Can I please borrow one of your hammer collectibles to hit you with it?
jk lol buddy

Oops sniped


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 6, 2016)

Ha-ha! You were sniped by NathanBros. Type faster.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 7, 2016)

i can tell that sig was rushed, get good


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

best ninja troll glitching the game


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 7, 2016)

Your post couldn't show up either


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

More like queens of apples


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 7, 2016)

Excuse me! I'm a male. It's been confirmed a thousand times.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

Typical Trump supporter apples *snort*


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

I just ate ur tartaruga c:


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

NO EATING TURTS

also go find mario and stop wasting time here


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

nah i let mario go, didn't want him anymore and i luv turts to eat


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

ur banned!!11


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

this aint the ur banned game lol


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

obviously didn't get the point


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

i eat turts for breakfast


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

I chop off Luigi noses


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

i take turt flowers


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

stop stealing my cakes


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

stop chopping luigi noses


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

plastic apples


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

fake plastic feathers


----------



## Akira-chan (Sep 7, 2016)

Gr8 name gg totes orignal


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

whats a shigure inigo?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

weed cake


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 7, 2016)

White feathers are worthless


----------



## Akira-chan (Sep 7, 2016)

too many apples im offended


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

weeb


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

won't give me a white feather


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

buy it u hobo


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

candy egg is more valuable anyways


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

green furry


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

ugly turt


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

poor bro


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

i break ur peace


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 7, 2016)

Sorry, but the apple empire doesn't need anymore recruits.


----------



## Liamslash (Sep 8, 2016)

All your posts are cringy and too serious


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 8, 2016)

Dark feathers don't make you cool.


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2016)

apples are the worst fruit ://


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 8, 2016)

Change your username back to bunnee please.


----------



## Liamslash (Sep 8, 2016)

It's creepy how you always crush on oblivia 
please stop


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 8, 2016)

Nah, I just think she has pretty hair. But I wouldn't say the same thing about you.


----------



## Liamslash (Sep 8, 2016)

Oh wow! Did you come up with that yourself? Impressive
/s


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 8, 2016)

Now hand me the troll book. I need it.


----------



## Liamslash (Sep 8, 2016)

I would recommend the idea book you made but we all know how bad that is


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 8, 2016)

And we all know how worthless the tasty cakes are.


----------



## Liamslash (Sep 8, 2016)

As worthless as you, I know!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 8, 2016)

You only have 4 bells. Who's worthless now?


----------



## Liamslash (Sep 8, 2016)

Check again please


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 8, 2016)

How did you get all that bells? Using incomplete quote tags?


----------



## Liamslash (Sep 8, 2016)

I got them through smart business deals and saving, sorry I can't say the same about you.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 8, 2016)

AnImAtEd SiGs ArE bEtTeR tHaN sTiL sIgGiEs.


----------



## Liamslash (Sep 8, 2016)

You mean a couple of lights going around in a circle? How creative...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 8, 2016)

More creative than George Lucas's Star Wars.


----------



## Liamslash (Sep 8, 2016)

That's what you call trolling me?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 8, 2016)

You're born in the 21st century? That's a bad time to be born in.

Luckily, I was born in the 20th century, but I wish I was born earlier than the 90's.


----------



## Liamslash (Sep 8, 2016)

Oh!
Sorry I was under the impression you were born in 2012, you do act like it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 8, 2016)

I may be Apple2012, but I wasn't born in 2012. I was born in 1993 (it should've been 1933).


----------



## Liamslash (Sep 8, 2016)

You should try and act your age then


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 8, 2016)

Why is it just you and me sending troll messages? Where are the other people?

(that time, I am serious, there should be more people)

Anyway, your mayor is bad at guitar skills.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 8, 2016)

are your apples trolling?


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 8, 2016)

Rosalina > Kirby


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 8, 2016)

Pekoe, go back to school, now!


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 8, 2016)

I sense an apple rebellion


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 8, 2016)

Nobody wants to buy your chocolate cake.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 8, 2016)

no1 cares about your dream adress


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 8, 2016)

You can't spell "address"?

*bursts out laughing*


----------



## Aquari (Sep 8, 2016)

apples arent even good, go for a better fruit, bud


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 8, 2016)

You suck at trolling


----------



## Aquari (Sep 8, 2016)

that dumb sig of yours is hurting my eyes, flashy lights isnt the key to winning


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 8, 2016)

why duskull tho


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 8, 2016)

The pretty girls are adequate enough for a good sig.

And "hungry hungry hammer" sounds like a stupid name.

EDIT: Dammit Pekoe, you sniped me!


----------



## Aquari (Sep 8, 2016)

lol got sniped, get good skrub


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 8, 2016)

Whatever!


----------



## Aquari (Sep 8, 2016)

your idea book is horrible, somehow more horrible than dog food


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 8, 2016)

you're more horrible than dog ****


----------



## Aquari (Sep 8, 2016)

so is your lineup ;}


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 8, 2016)

You post faster than I could imagine.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 8, 2016)

lol slow typer get good at posting m8


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 8, 2016)

Y U No speak English (I'm criticizing you for saying m8)


----------



## Aquari (Sep 8, 2016)

using the old "y u no" meme, do better....


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 8, 2016)

It always works, unlike those hammers.

I still wish I have a crescent moon wand.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 8, 2016)

crescent moon wand, but instead you have one of the worst fruits known to man


----------



## Rasha (Sep 8, 2016)

nvm it's hard to keep up


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 8, 2016)

gdi sniped


----------



## Aquari (Sep 8, 2016)

get better at postin kid


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 8, 2016)

Bahamut said:


> your villagers are _still_ duplicates



I may been offline for the longest time, but I still remember Waffles.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 8, 2016)

the starfall press is literally the worst book ive read, ive seen better come out of my bum


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 8, 2016)

So it's Apple2012 vs Toxic vs Pekoe


----------



## Aquari (Sep 8, 2016)

still cant believe how utterly horrible your avi/sig are, like WOW you mustve tried real hard to mess up that badly


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 8, 2016)

And messed up on your sidebar.

I believe R-Cookies is lurking in this thread.


----------



## Rasha (Sep 8, 2016)

actually, I was looking up older posts that might have a chance of having the names of my older villagers because..I actually forgot one of them


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2016)

next FF boss: a hammer


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 8, 2016)

Turtles don't go with white feathers.



Bahamut said:


> actually, I was looking up older posts that might have a chance of having the names of my older villagers because..I actually forgot one of them



I remember all of them. Cookies (blue-haired boy), Waffles (red-haired girl), Pancakes (green-haired boy), and Muffins (yellow-haired girl). Cookies and Waffles had the same eye shape, as well as Pancakes and Muffins.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 8, 2016)

I CAN EAT ALL THESE APPLES


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 8, 2016)

I have every right to be salty over everything.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2016)

i stole that cat sliding down your signature picture


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 8, 2016)

But that ain't my signature anymore. It's a signature with three young women with really good dresses.

Now give me both white feathers.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2016)

if you have around 30k-35k tbt bells sure


----------



## Rasha (Sep 8, 2016)

probably has no life


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 8, 2016)

I don't have that much TBT. And I'm not going to spend TBT for a long time.

EDIT: Why did you snipe me R-Cookies?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2016)

fail poster


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 9, 2016)

Why put an unlimited restock collectible with white feathers?


----------



## Rasha (Sep 9, 2016)

still no 4th villager?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 9, 2016)

Nope

And I hate to say, but two of your villagers are not wolves.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 9, 2016)

you ruined apples


----------



## HHoney (Sep 9, 2016)

You need another toy hammer


----------



## Aquari (Sep 9, 2016)

your lineup is garbage


----------



## Akira-chan (Sep 9, 2016)

wow jeez man need anymore hammers?


----------



## Aquari (Sep 9, 2016)

shigure will never notice you


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 9, 2016)

Too hammer hungry


----------



## Aquari (Sep 9, 2016)

your art isnt even that good


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 9, 2016)

forced me to buy collectibles from you


----------



## Aquari (Sep 9, 2016)

your not even that great >:{


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 9, 2016)

You aren't even cool


----------



## Aquari (Sep 9, 2016)

that avi is complete dog poop


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 9, 2016)

Much too hungry


----------



## Aquari (Sep 9, 2016)

your hand mustve had multiple spasms when you were drawing that avi


----------



## Rasha (Sep 9, 2016)

is hungry for a bunch useless pixles


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 9, 2016)

Hypocrite


----------



## Aquari (Sep 9, 2016)

go ruin some other thread with your posts


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 9, 2016)

You're the one ruining every thread with your posts.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 9, 2016)

You wouldn't download a car.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 9, 2016)

classic weeaboo avi/sig combo


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 9, 2016)

tryhard


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 9, 2016)

Vizionari said:


> tryhard



You may be one of my best friends, but that doesn't mean you can't be trolled by the apple.


----------



## Cascade (Sep 9, 2016)

oranges are better than apples.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 9, 2016)

pearler beads aren't cool


----------



## moonford (Sep 9, 2016)

Paw patrol is for toddlers. You got rekt m8.


----------



## Fleshy (Sep 9, 2016)

flamingos are pink........,


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 9, 2016)

YOURE GAY


----------



## moonford (Sep 9, 2016)

You must be a cannibal cause your username is Fleshy, oh snap.

.....

Cats are better than Dogs.


----------



## Rasha (Sep 9, 2016)

meh, another **** poster. next


----------



## moonford (Sep 9, 2016)

I hope it rains all over you and only you.


----------



## vel (Sep 9, 2016)

you're cool


----------



## Rasha (Sep 9, 2016)

still better than being an ass kisser

- - - Post Merge - - -



Awake said:


> you're cool



woulda rather get ninjad by someone else


----------



## moonford (Sep 9, 2016)

The hammer in your avi belongs to an obese penguin...im guessing that's you? too far?


----------



## Koopa K (Sep 9, 2016)

Ew! Beaches are gross and sandy!


----------



## Rasha (Sep 9, 2016)

Portia is disgusting

- - - Post Merge - - -



Whiteflamingo said:


> The hammer in your avi belongs to an obese penguin...im guessing that's you? too far?



oh you recognized the hammer? congratulations


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 9, 2016)

Should I call you Baha-Cookies?


----------



## Taj (Sep 9, 2016)

King of the crappy tryhard cult


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 9, 2016)

*****


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 9, 2016)

Too bad you didn't get a moon wand. Should've done better.


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 9, 2016)

you didn't either


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 9, 2016)

Pekoe is moving away from Tenshi. You better stop her.


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 9, 2016)

I checked today, she's actually not


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 9, 2016)

White feathers =/= special


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 9, 2016)

peaches > apples


----------



## Taj (Sep 10, 2016)

Vizionari said:


> peaches > apples



Gotta agree with that. Anyways I'm supposed to be trolling you so idk Espeon is **** compared to Umbreon


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 10, 2016)

Although I do have a pet peach too (and he's my most well-behaved pet fruit), I still don't like it that you have disrespected the mighty apples.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 10, 2016)

flashy sig =/= good


----------



## Rasha (Sep 10, 2016)

bland isn't any better


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 10, 2016)

goat > wolf


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 10, 2016)

I beg to differ.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 10, 2016)

MS Paint is a horrible tool for making art


----------



## moonford (Sep 10, 2016)

The dogs in your SIG make me cringe! Omg, you just got totally rekt, oh snap a doodle.


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 10, 2016)

Mountains > Beaches


----------



## Tensu (Sep 10, 2016)

我不是说你好了


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 10, 2016)

Azure said:


> 我不是说你好了




然后，我就不会打个招呼无论是。


----------



## Tensu (Sep 10, 2016)

SugardewVillage said:


> 然后，我就不会打个招呼无论是。



精细然后，再见。


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 10, 2016)

Azure said:


> 精细然后，再见。



再見你了。



Ha I answered you in Mandarin and not Cantonese! Mandarin-(Chinese Traditional) Cantonese-(Chinese Simplified) Google puts the same pronunciation (which is Mandarin pronunciation) but Cantonese pronunciation is different! The difference between Mandarin and Cantonese is that Cantonese's characters are just Mandarin ones but some of them are just simplified and the characters have different pronunciation. Google Translate is such a bad translator for Chinese languages!


----------



## Tensu (Sep 10, 2016)

SugardewVillage said:


> 再見你了。
> 
> 
> 
> Ha I answered you in Mandarin and not Cantonese! Mandarin-(Chinese Traditional) Cantonese-(Chinese Simplified) Google puts the same pronunciation (which is Mandarin pronunciation) but Cantonese pronunciation is different! The difference between Mandarin and Cantonese is that Cantonese's characters are just Mandarin ones but some of them are just simplified and the characters have different pronunciation. Google Translate is such a bad translator for Chinese languages!



Haha yes I noticed! I was hoping that it would make sense when I translated it lol. It's hard to do it on mobile. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oops um I forgot I had to troll you...

uh you're a China nerd!


----------



## Rusty (Sep 10, 2016)

Azure said:


> Haha yes I noticed! I was hoping that it would make sense when I translated it lol. It's hard to do it on mobile. XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Drink Bleach, Anime Nerd!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 10, 2016)

ugh. idek where to start. could you at least get rid of that panda clown hybrid **** whatever it is first? god


----------



## Aquari (Sep 10, 2016)

circle avis are sooo trash like why even?


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 10, 2016)

Azure said:


> Haha yes I noticed! I was hoping that it would make sense when I translated it lol. It's hard to do it on mobile. XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Well, there are many Chinese people in Singapore (where i live) and also Mandarin is one of the official languages here.

Oh, and also, 
Бул тилде учурду эч качан баш тартпайм!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 10, 2016)

are you doing good in your basement that is infested with your stupidity? (meant for tonic)


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 10, 2016)

Tonic said:


> circle avis are sooo trash like why even?



Pictures of cloudy days in a big city in Autumn looking in the direction of the skyscraper from over a park for TBT signatures are so trashy, so why, why even do it, ugh!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 10, 2016)

if you're gonna have a nice avatar can you at least make sure it isn't blurry as hell i can't even look at it without feeling like i need glasses


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 10, 2016)

Hopeless Opus said:


> if you're gonna have a nice avatar can you at least make sure it isn't blurry as hell i can't even look at it without feeling like i need glasses



Well sorry for wanting my avatar to be a pretty picture that turns blurry as an avatar because it is so detailed and real life and not anime or whatever that is with a girl showing her armpits while eating a doughnut that doesn't look real.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 10, 2016)

SugardewVillage said:


> Well sorry for wanting my avatar to be a pretty picture that turns blurry as an avatar because it is so detailed and real life and not anime or whatever that is with a girl showing her armpits while eating a doughnut that doesn't look real.



yikes but at least you were able to see what my icon is! instead i have to look at yours and squint to even make out anything in it whatsoever!
and also, who tf has three ACNL villages? isn't that a little overkill?


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 10, 2016)

Hopeless Opus said:


> yikes but at least you were able to see what my icon is! instead i have to look at yours and squint to even make out anything in it whatsoever!
> and also, who tf has three ACNL villages? isn't that a little overkill?



I've seen someone with 11 ACNL villages and I want to get another village, also this is what the picture is supposed to look like:


It's the city I live in.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 10, 2016)

umm no. no one lives in marina bay.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 10, 2016)

marina bay doesn't even exist so obviously


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2016)

suggestive avatar much eh? :^)


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 10, 2016)

i don't really know what you're implying by saying suggestive, cause i don't see it honestly!
what i do see however is a second grader's drawing as your avatar :/


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 10, 2016)

Spear said:


> umm no. no one lives in marina bay.



Actually for your information Marina Bay is still technically part of the city soo...


Hopeless Opus said:


> marina bay doesn't even exist so obviously


Actually Marina Bay does exist the picture was taken in there.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2016)

How do u even keep track of all towns?


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 10, 2016)

yea sorry it doesn't exist! obv u must live under a rock bc u would know otherwise that marina bay is only a figment of your imagination!

//ninja'd lmao


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 10, 2016)

Hopeless Opus said:


> yea sorry it doesn't exist! obv u must live under a rock bc u would know otherwise that marina bay is only a figment of your imagination!
> 
> //ninja'd lmao



Are you kidding me, I live in the same city as Marina Bay!


----------



## Taj (Sep 10, 2016)

SugardewVillage said:


> Are you kidding me, I live in the same city as Marina Bay!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> View attachment 183185



Dear, that ain't a city. That's blue


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 10, 2016)

neester14 said:


> Dear, that ain't a city. That's blue



It's part of the city.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Marina Bay is circled!


----------



## Taj (Sep 10, 2016)

SugardewVillage said:


> It's part of the city.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Marina Bay is circled!



Woah hold up




That's supposed to be a circle?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2016)

nah triangled


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 10, 2016)

neester14 said:


> Woah hold up
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sheila said:


> nah triangled


lol it doesn't matter it's *outlined*. Is that better?


----------



## Taj (Sep 10, 2016)

SugardewVillage said:


> lol it doesn't matter it's *outlined*. Is that better?



*Ooh bold, underline and italics all at once. Fancy*


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2016)

rip harambe


----------



## Taj (Sep 10, 2016)

Sheila said:


> rip harambe



Eyy that was clever. Did not think about that

I thought your turtle thing was holding raw meat on a needle for a second there


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2016)

nah it's a carnation :3

u clearly need glasses


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 10, 2016)

neester14 said:


> *Ooh bold, underline and italics all at once. Fancy*



*Yeah, I guess it's pretty fancy since you're using it too. I'm assuming you wanna be fancy just like me.*
*



*


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 10, 2016)

you can be anything...except fancy :-(


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2016)

XD right


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 10, 2016)

Jetix said:


> you can be anything...except fancy :-(



I know, isn't it great?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 10, 2016)

yeah

when you are actually fancy and just not say it on belltreeforums dot com
*insert emoji here*
(Stereotypical MX / USA girl on FB Mode: Activated!)


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 10, 2016)

! אם אתה בהצלחה הבנת שפה זה כרגע קורא את התרגום הרע , מזל טוב


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 10, 2016)

bump


----------



## Aquari (Sep 10, 2016)

get a better avi intstead of getting the first thing you see on google images


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 10, 2016)

You should've jumped on her for bumping the thread.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 10, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> You should've jumped on her for bumping the thread.



lol or maybe the 3 in a row spam


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 10, 2016)

Who plays Hungry Hungry Hammee?


----------



## Aquari (Sep 10, 2016)

you cant even spell hammer right, pleb


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 10, 2016)

Yes I can. It was just a typo.


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 10, 2016)

I hate Miley.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 10, 2016)

post your **** spam somewhere else


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 10, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> I hate Miley.



I hate Miley too, it's why it's on this thread, the trolling thread.

- - - Post Merge - - -






- - - Post Merge - - -

Trollololololol


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 10, 2016)

frozen sucks


----------



## Rasha (Sep 10, 2016)

ninjad or not??


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 10, 2016)

Bahamut said:


> ninjad or not??



Can you guess what I'm about to ask you next?


----------



## Rasha (Sep 10, 2016)

the answer is no. I prefer my current nickname


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 10, 2016)

Bahamut said:


> the answer is no. I prefer my current nickname



The question you answered is not the question I'm thinking of.


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 10, 2016)

Lemon > Apple



A lemon a day keeps the doctor away!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 10, 2016)

Lemon > Pinecone Town


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 10, 2016)

Barfy avatar


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 10, 2016)

so is yours 

(would have a better quality but god images are low quality jfc)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 10, 2016)

Can you get better collectibles. I don't see any value in yours.


----------



## Liamslash (Sep 10, 2016)

Can you get better collectibles who tf likes apples


----------



## Aquari (Sep 10, 2016)

nice togepi egg bro!


----------



## chaicow (Sep 11, 2016)

You need more than 4 hammers -.-


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 11, 2016)

You need more than 1 glow moon wand -.-


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 11, 2016)

You need all of the animated collectibles.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 11, 2016)

Go get more apples you cheap scum


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 11, 2016)

I think 12 apples is enough to satisfy my sidebar.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 11, 2016)

not enough, its never enough, get good


----------



## Rasha (Sep 11, 2016)

they might lack in variety but at least it's not an eye sore


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2016)

TIL  Beau is a wolf villager


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 11, 2016)

I'm sure you love that my Pinecone town has lots of perfect apples.


(you know who you are)


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 11, 2016)

Chinese, Chinese, Chinese, Chinese, anything works, even Chinese!


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 11, 2016)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Chinese, Chinese, Chinese, Chinese, anything works, even Chinese!




你為什麼這麼種族主義者？這不是很好。

翻譯回英文不好


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 11, 2016)

speak english smh


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

Your signature isn't even english smh


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 11, 2016)

You're actually smaller


----------



## Tensu (Sep 11, 2016)

Your signature made me throw up.


----------



## chaicow (Sep 11, 2016)

Your avatar is disgusting. Who even likes erased?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 11, 2016)

ur talking **** about someone's avi when you have an overrated anime character in yours? give me a ****ing break for the love of god.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(this thread is such a good way to make enemies)


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 11, 2016)

Why would you want people to know that you are so poor that you have to live in the middle of the desert? And why would you want people to know to sleep in a bathtub and have rusty furniture?
http://i65.tinypic.com/256xo4n.gif

Good think I don't live in a place like that.


Good thing I live in this city, and I'm not poor.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 11, 2016)

Atleast she's not lying


----------



## Sicatiff (Sep 11, 2016)

Look at your collectibles. Are you from the dumpster or something because you look poor. I wouldnt even display those those trashy collectibles if i were you.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 11, 2016)

Jetix said:


> Atleast she's not lying



But you lied before. I remember when you said your timezone was GMT. I bet it's really CST.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 11, 2016)

Sicatiff said:


> Look at your collectibles. Are you from the dumpster or something because you look poor. I wouldnt even display those those trashy collectibles if i were you.



Says the one who doesn't have collectibles displayed 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> But you lied before. I remember when you said your timezone was GMT. I bet it's really CST.



(yeah stupid thoughts in july - september 2015

its CST)


----------



## Sicatiff (Sep 11, 2016)

At least i know better than to display trash.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 11, 2016)

Sicatiff said:


> At least i know better than to display trash.



At least I know better than to display nothing.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 11, 2016)

nice sig you got from google images

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninjad


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 11, 2016)

Tonic said:


> nice sig you got from google images
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> *ninjad*



*bursts out laughing*


----------



## Aquari (Sep 11, 2016)

who puts numbers in their usernames anymore, get with the times


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 11, 2016)

dirty basement girl trying to act sophisticated or whatever with that ugly sig. ew...


----------



## Sicatiff (Sep 11, 2016)

Who's the father of those eggs in your lineup?


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 11, 2016)

Do you love butts? You got some butts in your signature.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 11, 2016)

Tonic said:


> who puts numbers in their usernames anymore, get with the times



Conservatism>>>>>>>>Liberalism


----------



## Aquari (Sep 11, 2016)

flashing lights = not good


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 11, 2016)

The apples in my sidebar can bite your hammers, thus puncturing the inflatable plastic.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 11, 2016)

dont you have a dying "apple empire" to tend to?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 11, 2016)

don't you have a "hammer empire" to tend to?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 11, 2016)

Your post glitched out.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 11, 2016)

take your cheap taco-bell wifi somewhere else


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 11, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> Your post as glitched out.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Taco Hell only serves gross food.



Who said i ate at Taco Hell...

Real Tacos exist here

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tonic said:


> take your cheap taco-bell wifi somewhere else



You are the one with that Taco Internet


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 11, 2016)

Jetix said:


> Who said i ate at Taco Hell...
> 
> Real Tacos exist here
> 
> ...



It was a response to Tonic, not you. It's the glitches that make me accuse you of liking Taco Bell.

Jeremy needs to disable glitches.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 11, 2016)

get a better avi/sig instead of displaying your trashy AC town and character


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 11, 2016)

I like my character (Kaylee). She's a pretty girl.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 11, 2016)

girl in the game when your a man irl...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 11, 2016)

That city in you sig doesn't look like a mountain city.


----------



## moonford (Sep 11, 2016)

Your signature is too flashy and trashy.


----------



## chaicow (Sep 11, 2016)

Your username is white flamingo but your signature and your avatar beg to differ.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 11, 2016)

You are so poor in TBT 

(its okay me too)


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 11, 2016)

hero to zero


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 11, 2016)

(its all capcom fault)

That pun was bad like that girl in your avatar / sig.


----------



## moonford (Sep 11, 2016)

Disney XD is better. it really isn't.


----------



## chaicow (Sep 11, 2016)

Still not a white flamingo -_-


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 11, 2016)

That rabbit in your avatar! How much did it eat?


----------



## chaicow (Sep 11, 2016)

It's not a rabbitt


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 11, 2016)

Icon is too small to properly see


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 11, 2016)

You will never see fleshy


(Parenthesis, im obviosuly kidding. Hope you have a good relationship with Fleshy  )


----------



## Tensu (Sep 12, 2016)

Jetix sucks!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2016)

shape up on those collectibles dude


----------



## Tensu (Sep 12, 2016)

Ur one to talk m8


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 12, 2016)

I licked your feather collectibles.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 12, 2016)

marshal is overrated #hailhazel


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 12, 2016)

Jetix said:


> You will never see fleshy
> 
> 
> (Parenthesis, im obviosuly kidding. Hope you have a good relationship with Fleshy  )



Lol don't worry, I'm pretty sure everything in this thread is a joke haha. He's actually coming to see me in January!! 


Why is the cactus so surprised?


----------



## moonford (Sep 12, 2016)

You must be a bab if you like paw patrol.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 12, 2016)

Flamingos are pink, not white.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2016)

so there are white flamingo pokemons?


----------



## moonford (Sep 12, 2016)

Your trolling is SO original.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 12, 2016)

I do not like UK.


----------



## moonford (Sep 12, 2016)

I don't like the US.

BTW, I'm not in the UK, I don't like the UK either so...yeah...


----------



## Liamslash (Sep 12, 2016)

I don't like any of you


----------



## moonford (Sep 12, 2016)

Do you think we care pineapple boy?

You're not smol.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2016)

yeah bc i got sniped lmao.

also nice nnid would i find you on that


----------



## moonford (Sep 12, 2016)

Sheila said:


> yeah bc i got sniped lmao.
> 
> also nice nnid would i find you on that



Yes.

Nice turt, is what I would you say genuinely if it wasn't so bad, get rekt. >.<


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 12, 2016)

Can you crack this code?

a-i---e-y-e-----p-e-a---e-e---a-i-----p-e-a---e-e---a-i-----e-e---e-l-l---e-l-l-----e-e---e-e-----e-e---e-s-s---e-s-s


----------



## moonford (Sep 12, 2016)

Self proclaimed fame is sad.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 12, 2016)

And so is registering after 2014.


----------



## moonford (Sep 12, 2016)

How are those blogs coming along?

Any nice feedback or feedback at all?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 12, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> How are those blogs coming along?
> 
> Any nice feedback or feedback at all?



They get feedback once in a while.

Now back to trolling.

TBT should turn into TAT.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2016)

More like AppleSauce1950 lol


----------



## Aquari (Sep 12, 2016)

what a poorly drawn avi


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2016)

it's supposed to be a doodle turt, also one the first i made in FA lol

also where's that gin bruh


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 12, 2016)

30,000 posts on 3 years...Sounds like ****post


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 12, 2016)

I don't like corn tortillas for my tacos. Flour is better.


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 12, 2016)

tacos suck


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 12, 2016)

And so does Pekoe (the bearcub, not the user I call Pekoe).


----------



## Cascade (Sep 12, 2016)

Oranges are better


----------



## chaicow (Sep 12, 2016)

Why is Kirby wearing a Santa hat? It's not even Christmas.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 12, 2016)

Totoro really let himself go.  Seriously.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 12, 2016)

Your crescent moon wand is not in season yet. Pokemon Sun and Moon aren't out yet.


----------



## debinoresu (Sep 12, 2016)

im allergic to apples


----------



## chaicow (Sep 12, 2016)

And I'm not


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 12, 2016)

chaicow said:


> And I'm not a hero.



Fixed!


----------



## Aquari (Sep 12, 2016)

take your crab-apples somewhere else


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 12, 2016)

also take your hammers somewhere else


----------



## Aquari (Sep 12, 2016)

take your cheap collectibles back to the dump where you found them


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 12, 2016)

Take your ugly shiny Pokemon somewhere else


----------



## Aquari (Sep 12, 2016)

no one likes your all text sig


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 12, 2016)

No one likes your boring city sig.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 12, 2016)

marshal is overrated af


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 12, 2016)

That cactus gives me nightmares.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 12, 2016)

so does your avatar


(PARENTHESIS! Its actually cute  )


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 12, 2016)

The message below your username really describes you well :^)


----------



## Aquari (Sep 12, 2016)

why would you marry an animal, thats gross, youre gross


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 12, 2016)

Obsessing over toy hammers is gross too


----------



## Aquari (Sep 12, 2016)

your NNID is *really* stupid


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 12, 2016)

so are you 


kidding ofc


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 12, 2016)

Look who's talking


----------



## Aquari (Sep 12, 2016)

i dont know how you expect people to read the steaming pile of trash you call a sig


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 12, 2016)

At least I have words on my sig to read mate.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 12, 2016)

no1's gonna read that m8 especially with the annoying colors


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 12, 2016)

I suppose I should make my sig as dull as yours, huh?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 12, 2016)

What's a "dreamie"?

And what's a "Marshal?"


----------



## Aquari (Sep 12, 2016)

perfect sig for someone with a short attention span


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 12, 2016)

McDonald's is selling coffee cakes now.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 12, 2016)

McDonald's food sucks


----------



## Aquari (Sep 12, 2016)

how to get your sig ignored 101


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 12, 2016)

Tonic said:


> how to get your sig ignored 101



You talkin' to me, fruitcake?


----------



## Aquari (Sep 12, 2016)

whats it to ya


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 12, 2016)

Tonic said:


> whats it to ya



Why are you talking about Spongebob characters?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 12, 2016)

SpongeBob doesn't like you.


----------



## Cascade (Sep 12, 2016)

I will kill your Marshal


----------



## Aquari (Sep 12, 2016)

that kirby isnt even that cute


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 12, 2016)

Cuter than your avatar, amirite?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 12, 2016)

Tonic said:


> that kirby isnt even that cute



Neither is duskull


----------



## Aquari (Sep 12, 2016)

you aint no king


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 12, 2016)

Tonic said:


> you aint no king



Nobody says do this
Nobody says be there
Nobody says stop that
Nobody says see here


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 12, 2016)

You're a terrible poet


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 12, 2016)

ugh that signature


----------



## Aquari (Sep 12, 2016)

how to get your post ignored 101


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 12, 2016)

Vizionari said:


> ugh that signature



You're back in the trolling party.

My apples want to play too.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 12, 2016)

Too many apples give you the runs.


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 12, 2016)

marshal is overrated anyway


----------



## Aquari (Sep 12, 2016)

eeveelutions are overrated


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 12, 2016)

Shinies are overrated


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 12, 2016)

Pekoe is hard to troll as long as there's so many lurkers here.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 12, 2016)

learn to type fast skrub


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 12, 2016)

look who's talking :-(


----------



## Aquari (Sep 12, 2016)

took you 5mins to respond, im disappointed


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 12, 2016)

I'm moare desappointed at yuu foare not joining in too-thouzand fortene.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 12, 2016)

shame on you for being the king of a dead empire


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 12, 2016)

hammer empire is also dead since 2k15


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 12, 2016)

shame on you for no reason


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 12, 2016)

San Francisco Bay is the worst place in America.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 12, 2016)

so is starfall


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2016)

mlg XD channel


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 13, 2016)

Turtles are so last year.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2016)

so is japanese user titles


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 13, 2016)

Red carnations are like, so 3 months ago.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2016)

Marshal sucks!


----------



## Daydream (Sep 13, 2016)

Apples are outdated


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2016)

more like nightmare


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2016)

What a stupid signature you have, Jun.


----------



## Akira-chan (Sep 13, 2016)

ur gif icon is bad


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2016)

Why do you hate girls?


----------



## chaicow (Sep 13, 2016)

Apples are gross


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2016)

Pear2011 more like it


----------



## lars708 (Sep 13, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Pear2011 more like it



Turtles are overrated


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2016)

so is random game characters


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 13, 2016)

Sheila said:


> so is japanese user titles



It's actually Mandarin, so...






GET YOUR FACTS RIGHT!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2016)

Well they uses chinese characters/kanji there so it could have been either miss/mr./it caps lock person


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 13, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Well they uses chinese characters/kanji there so it could have been either miss/mr./it caps lock person



Well I think it's pretty obvious it says "Ni hao !" and I think it's also pretty obvious that "Ni hao" is not a Japanese word.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2016)

no it's not obvious if you don't know you spell it out like that.

more like saltdew village btw


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 13, 2016)

Sheila said:


> no it's not obvious if you don't know you spell it out like that.
> 
> more like saltdew village btw



I know Sugardew isn't really a good name, I might reset it.

Also, more like Turtla.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2016)

too many spoilers


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 13, 2016)

Not enough spoilers.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 13, 2016)

Singapore sucks.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2016)

I don't like Marshal


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 13, 2016)

I don't like apples


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2016)

They are better than you.

By the way, this is my 12,000th post.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 13, 2016)

But you aren't perfect for being the apple king


) Yay!)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 13, 2016)

Cactuses can't talk on the phone.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 14, 2016)

only 2 collectibles.... *and theyre both cheap*


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 14, 2016)

What a stupid user title you have.


----------



## Liamslash (Sep 14, 2016)

Its funny how you actually had to give an apple for someone to join your "group"
lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 14, 2016)

Stop adding the "burn the apples" tag. It's getting annoying.


----------



## namiieco (Sep 14, 2016)

burn the apples


----------



## Liamslash (Sep 14, 2016)

burn the apples


----------



## namiieco (Sep 14, 2016)

burn you and your collectibles


----------



## Aquari (Sep 14, 2016)

burn anime


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 14, 2016)

burn that poor pun


----------



## Aquari (Sep 14, 2016)

kill the cactus


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 14, 2016)

kill that pokemon


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 14, 2016)

Taco Bell now sells real tacos, not fake ones.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 14, 2016)

burn the apples


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 14, 2016)

Burn the hammers.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 14, 2016)

mote of fire+apple=burn the apples


----------



## Cascade (Sep 14, 2016)

*steals Tonic's hammer*


----------



## Koopa K (Sep 14, 2016)

Bahamut said:


> Portia is disgusting.



Oh arrow in the chest!


----------



## Aquari (Sep 14, 2016)

ey you give that back!


----------



## Koopa K (Sep 14, 2016)

Nope.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 14, 2016)

you are a narwhal or koopa ? that doesn't matter since both are bad


----------



## Aquari (Sep 14, 2016)

terrible avi -6000/10


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 14, 2016)

yours is more terrible


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Sep 14, 2016)

isnt pokemon for kids?


----------



## Koopa K (Sep 14, 2016)

Some heroine.


----------



## Akira-chan (Sep 14, 2016)

Narwhals aren't dat coolo m8


----------



## chaicow (Sep 14, 2016)

Your avatar looks weird


----------



## Akira-chan (Sep 14, 2016)

ur weird


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 14, 2016)

u are weird too :-(


----------



## Aquari (Sep 15, 2016)

youre even more weird though


----------



## Rasha (Sep 15, 2016)

none of you is weird really..


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2016)

Someone lost their hammer


----------



## namiieco (Sep 15, 2016)

part of your flower in your profile picture is cut off


----------



## Aquari (Sep 15, 2016)

weeaboo^^


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2016)

forgot the gin again


----------



## Capeet (Sep 15, 2016)

sverige suger heja finland
g? ?ta dina k?ttbullar you meatball loving Swede

trolled in your own language


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 15, 2016)

You are being arrested for turtle graffiti, Sheila, I SEE THAT PEACE SIGN ON YOUR TURTLE!


----------



## Aquari (Sep 15, 2016)

i can tell you got that avi from the dollar store


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 15, 2016)

Tonic said:


> i can tell you got that avi from the dollar store



Actually I got it from the place where you look up things then look at pictures of it then save it for free.


----------



## hamster (Sep 15, 2016)

U just got PRANKED Dude xDD


----------



## Aquari (Sep 15, 2016)

ew tasty cakes. get real collectibles you cheap scum


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 15, 2016)

My pet apples want to bite you for your repeated "burn the apples" usage.

Yes, they bite hard.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 15, 2016)

you make me ashamed to be growing an apple tree


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 15, 2016)

I bite the apples harder


----------



## Aquari (Sep 15, 2016)

umbreon sucks poke skrub


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 15, 2016)

duskull sucks even more


----------



## ceremony (Sep 15, 2016)

You enjoy subpar anime.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 15, 2016)

Nobody still wants to buy your choco cake. How could a 4k TBT item become so worthless now?

- - - Post Merge - - -



ceremony said:


> You enjoy subpar anime.



Your post doesn't count.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 15, 2016)

your life doesnt count^^


----------



## NathanBros (Sep 16, 2016)

Creepy avatar...


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2016)

but mario is in another castle

(lame joke but i don't want get another ban for writing bad stuff in other languages lmao)


----------



## hamster (Sep 16, 2016)

no


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2016)

those fingers look really stiff m8


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 17, 2016)

NathanBros said:


> Creepy avatar...



Are you from Brazil?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> those fingers look really stiff m8



That turtle looks really abused.


----------



## Akira-chan (Sep 17, 2016)

ur flag is weird


----------



## radioloves (Sep 17, 2016)

I can't tell if that's your crotch or there's nothing there


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 17, 2016)

Edward @$*&hands, this is Snips.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 17, 2016)

Snips has an attitude problem.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 18, 2016)

Add-ons are not collectibles.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2016)

You forgot the cake


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 18, 2016)

SM64 got a cheesy remake now. Every level is made of cheese.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2016)

sounds fun i'll try it ou! huehue

so sci-fi is a season in game now lmao


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 18, 2016)

why did you get banned

are there things that you did that we should know ??


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 18, 2016)

cherries are 4 dummies :-(


----------



## Aquari (Sep 18, 2016)

Cactus is overrated


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 18, 2016)

Skyscrapers are overrated.


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 24, 2016)

Banned for Dora the Explorer.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 24, 2016)

It's called the you're banned game. You should've read better.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 24, 2016)

I know, you can still troll someone by saying they're banned.  Apples eventually go rotten, by the way.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 24, 2016)

Marshall is a video game character, remember?


----------



## Aquari (Sep 24, 2016)

edge lord^^


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 24, 2016)

Your toy hammers hate you.  You should give them to me because they like me better.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 25, 2016)

Trololo!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 25, 2016)

*Le troll face meme*


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 25, 2016)

You mad bro!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 25, 2016)

Pfft.  XD  *Memes intensify*


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 25, 2016)

I find it pathetic that you marry a pixel animal.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2016)

So it's better being married to apples?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 25, 2016)

Being married to Father's Day carnations isn't so hot either.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2016)

Way to waste username change lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 25, 2016)

At least it's more interesting than plain old "Sheila".


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2016)

It actually has a backstory not involving marrying fictional pixel characters.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 25, 2016)

But are you married to Marxist reptiles like communist turtles?


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 25, 2016)

Stop hogging all of the apples!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 25, 2016)

Stop hogging the heart wand.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 25, 2016)

Why is your sig image a link to some weird website?


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 26, 2016)

How dare you stitch that mouth up!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2016)

masochist sig? lol


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 26, 2016)

40,405 posts and counting? Do you own a life?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2016)

Nicole. said:


> 40,405 posts and counting? Do you own a life?



nah i sold it to satan

wait i'm satan scrub dat


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 26, 2016)

how dare you talk about my babe like that


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2016)

what babe lmao?


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 26, 2016)

Satan

what happened to the last carnation? is the turtle to blame?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2016)

sold it.

also that heart wand clashes really nice with your avatar+sig set


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 26, 2016)

being criticized by a turtle is oddly satisfying


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2016)

you're just not 1337 enough


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 28, 2016)

Super Mario Galaxy just got a mobile remake. Unfortunately, it's only available on the Samsung Galaxy phones.


----------



## Liamslash (Sep 28, 2016)

Oh hi annoying2012


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2016)

oh hi pokemon hoarder also more like Liambackslash


----------



## Liamslash (Sep 28, 2016)

It's liambackstab to you


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2016)

more like dialslash.. oh wait wrong thread


----------



## pottingston (Sep 28, 2016)

turts suck





...no they don't I apologize to the great turt lords please do not kill me


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 29, 2016)

No, we troll you instead.

Trolololololololololololololo


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Oct 2, 2016)

I just realized. Your naming scheme isn't perfect. Jenny, Penny, and KAYLEE.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2016)

MLP is so last year


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 2, 2016)

Turtles aren't cool.

_(i don't actually mean it. turtles rock, m8)_


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2016)

catsaresuperboring


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 2, 2016)

i cri


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2016)

*cry


----------



## Tensu (Oct 2, 2016)

please come back with a signature thats a bit less blurry


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2016)

what is yours even


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 8, 2016)

yours is so bad it killed the thread :-(


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 9, 2016)

Did you know that Leif Erikson is the first man to land on the moon, not Neil Armstrong?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2016)

hurr let's throw apples


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 9, 2016)

Let them eat cake!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2016)

mm applecakes


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 12, 2016)

One collectible?!

That's lame!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 13, 2016)

Apples are more lame :-(


----------



## Aquari (Oct 13, 2016)

someone like you doesnt deserve that avi


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 13, 2016)

generic siggy


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 16, 2016)

What a dumb flower lineup you have.


----------



## Torterraxe (Oct 16, 2016)

I hate apples. Did you know that by the time you buy them they're already a year old? Yeah, and that's why they taste horrible to me.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 16, 2016)

terrible drawing you have there bud, good thing its dark and blurry


----------



## Akira-chan (Oct 17, 2016)

Yikes™ ur collectables nice job hoggin stuff m8


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 17, 2016)

chibis are lame, find a new fad.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2016)

worlds mushroom


----------



## Aquari (Oct 17, 2016)

only ONE collectible, laaame


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2016)

Coffee bread


----------



## Aquari (Oct 17, 2016)

less tbt than me, as expected


----------



## SugardewVillage (Oct 17, 2016)

You have a blurry signature, and what the heck is that avatar.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 17, 2016)

get a better avi/sig skrub


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2016)

plants can type eh


----------



## Aquari (Oct 17, 2016)

"derp" nice 2009 meme bud


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2016)

it's not a meme and i doubt you get the backstory why i have it there anyways


----------



## Aquari (Oct 17, 2016)

41k+ posts, do you even know what outside is?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2016)

yes i actually went outside today to pick up some papers and look for a noice game.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 17, 2016)

the sun mustve stung abit since all you do is stay inside and play huh?


----------



## MyPrinceCharming12 (Oct 17, 2016)

Well unless you have unlimited data,  you must be inside so id be suprised if u werent going coo-coo since the sun hasn't gave you your vitamins! (Science joke,  sorry for the nerdy side of things XD)


----------



## Aquari (Oct 17, 2016)

what a garbage avi you have


----------



## piichinu (Oct 17, 2016)

Binch whasts a tea bagel


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 17, 2016)

badgrl2 said:


> Binch whasts a tea bagel



Hey Bunnee!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 17, 2016)

I bet your apples are hacked :/


----------



## Aquari (Oct 17, 2016)

ew cartoon network


----------



## Tensu (Oct 17, 2016)

You're not a plant, wannabe


----------



## Aquari (Oct 17, 2016)

pikachu is overrated


----------



## jiny (Oct 17, 2016)

collectibles are hacked $$$


----------



## Aquari (Oct 17, 2016)

not enough color in ur avi, gross


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 17, 2016)

what kind of nerd uses cofagrigus? 
he's only useful in ghost monotype.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 17, 2016)

what kinda skrub isnt yet finished with their ac town?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 17, 2016)

What kind of skrub uses cofagrigus ?


----------



## Aquari (Oct 17, 2016)

what kind of brain dead scum watches billy and mandy?


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 17, 2016)

what kind of ass is rude to new players?


----------



## Aquari (Oct 17, 2016)

its been like 3 years, i dont feel bad


----------



## piichinu (Oct 18, 2016)

grown from seed into a WEED


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2016)

drunk username galore


----------



## Akira-chan (Oct 18, 2016)

lol isn't it kinda late for you 2 be spooky xdxdxd


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2016)

ayy halloween ain't until a few weeks amigo


----------



## Aquari (Oct 18, 2016)

could say the same for you^


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 19, 2016)

Go back to Tonic please.


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 19, 2016)

apples are the most boring town fruit.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 19, 2016)

Your town seems boring tbh


----------



## Aquari (Oct 19, 2016)

no1 likes splatoon anymore


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2016)

Censored Pok?mon lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 19, 2016)

Does Jun like spooky stuff?

Oh, and happy late third anniversary.


----------



## Akira-chan (Oct 19, 2016)

srrlsy apples arent that gr8 xdxdxd


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2016)

lol apple and thanks

akira:


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 19, 2016)

vampires are lame tbh


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 19, 2016)

vampires are labe btw


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 19, 2016)

vampires are lame btw


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 19, 2016)

get your post-lag out of here


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2016)

XD m80


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 19, 2016)

srry my internet is ****


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2016)

umm sure.

also you're looking for too many villagers man


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 20, 2016)

using the word "spoopy" isn't cute anymore


----------



## Aquari (Oct 20, 2016)

everyones addicted to caffine, you aint special


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 20, 2016)

you aint special for those plant collectibles


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 21, 2016)

Gengar ain't cool, please leave. Mew is the best Pokemon.


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 21, 2016)

will you ever lose the love for apples?


----------



## Akira-chan (Oct 21, 2016)

lmao why do you need 2 hammers and a glow wand xd show off xd 


cries in the corner cause im poor


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 21, 2016)

you don't even end the sentence with a full stop.


----------



## Akira-chan (Oct 21, 2016)

ironic xd's are stops if you try hard enough and believe xd


----------



## Tensu (Oct 21, 2016)

weeb


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 21, 2016)

Y U Change your username?


----------



## Aquari (Oct 21, 2016)

what a garbage  username


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 21, 2016)

What's a tea bagel?


----------



## Aquari (Oct 21, 2016)

apples are the worst fruit


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 21, 2016)

Lemonade is better than tea.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 21, 2016)

Dogs are better



no acc no


----------



## SugardewVillage (Oct 21, 2016)

Ni hao Kai-lan is better than any show on Cartoon Network.


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 22, 2016)

Is there any need to display those symbols in your user title? What does it even mean?


----------



## Aquari (Oct 22, 2016)

those hammers dont like you, i can see it in their non-existent eyes


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 22, 2016)

That's a shame seeing as you were the one who offered these babies to me, guess they'll have to like me now.


----------



## SugardewVillage (Oct 22, 2016)

Nicole. said:


> Is there any need to display those symbols in your user title? What does it even mean?



It means Ni hao


----------



## SugardewVillage (Oct 22, 2016)

.
































                                                                                                                                                  .


----------



## SugardewVillage (Oct 22, 2016)

.




















































































































































.
































































.



































.

- - - Post Merge - - -

.



















































































































.

















































.
































.
























.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 22, 2016)

no one lieks you^^


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 25, 2016)

I hate typos, urgh.


----------



## NathanBros (Oct 25, 2016)

You forgot to water your plants!


----------



## DomesticatePiggy (Oct 26, 2016)

You have a shiny Chandelure as your icon? And the old unova sprite too... Really? :O


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2016)

^you got ninjad.

also more like piggybank huhu


----------



## Kristine015 (Oct 28, 2016)

your signature and profile pic is perfect for scaring people this halloween


----------



## Paxx (Oct 28, 2016)

I don't understand this thread.


----------



## Kristine015 (Oct 28, 2016)

Ever used google?


----------



## Taj (Oct 28, 2016)

Ever heard of signatures?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 28, 2016)

Villagers in your hair are so last year.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 28, 2016)

ew that sig is soooo ugly


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 28, 2016)

And so is your avatar. What is your avatar from?


----------



## Aquari (Oct 29, 2016)

pokemon obviously, but hey anything can beat an ugly ac character avi thats like 3 frames amirite ;}


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 29, 2016)

Teabagel said:


> pokemon obviously, but hey anything can beat an ugly ac character avi thats like 3 frames amirite ;}



That's not true at all.

By the way, I caught post #1993, the year I was born.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 29, 2016)

you know its true, that avi is *hideous* ;}


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2016)

fake hammers reported


----------



## Aquari (Oct 29, 2016)

jokes on you, its not on my sidebar and you have no proof that i still have one!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2016)

still you sent me fakes


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 29, 2016)

Stop being spoopy, it's creeping me out.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 29, 2016)

At least I know how to spell "spooky".

And who cares if I don't get post #2000. 1999 is a better year anyway.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2016)

1900 bro


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 29, 2016)

What happened to all your red carnations, you vampire wannabe?


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 29, 2016)

Why switch over to Diana? Is Marshall not good enough for you anymore? ^-^


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 29, 2016)

No signature? How boring.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 30, 2016)

is that your face in the sig? ugly...


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 30, 2016)

Wow...you really are a Spear.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2016)

not so creepy sig eh


----------



## radioloves (Oct 30, 2016)

You got a little excited for halloween


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 30, 2016)

Somethings wrong with your Pikachu.... might wanna do something about it ;P


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 31, 2016)

Candies aren't cool.


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 31, 2016)

neither are apples   

god I didn't want to mention the apples...you have no personality besides the apples


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 31, 2016)

Oh yes I do. Do not lie to me!

(This is post #2011, the year I graduated).


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 31, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> Oh yes I do. Do not lie to me!
> 
> (This is post #2011, the year I graduated).



then prove it, take a apple and switch it with another collectible ^-^ just for 5 minutes


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 31, 2016)

Original is so boring.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 31, 2016)

Are you missing something in your sidebar?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2016)

pumpkin2011


----------



## Aquari (Nov 1, 2016)

garbage avi


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 1, 2016)

That Jack collectible is too much of a tack


----------



## Aquari (Nov 1, 2016)

lol failed group idea


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 1, 2016)

ewww candys not in order...and a color is missing ;p


----------



## Aquari (Nov 1, 2016)

youre not a real bagel


----------



## whatnamenow (Nov 1, 2016)

You're not a real speller


----------



## Aquari (Nov 1, 2016)

try harder on the username next time


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 1, 2016)

try harder with signatures next time


----------



## Aquari (Nov 1, 2016)

nice weeaboo name


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Nov 1, 2016)

Stop making good signature and avi combos you're making the rest of us look bad


----------



## Irelia (Nov 1, 2016)

stop being obsessed with dogs
cats are better ???


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 1, 2016)

What did that nidoran ever do to you... skinning Pokemon for head wear, you're a monster!

no I got ninja'd by a weeabo~


----------



## Aquari (Nov 1, 2016)

ew get out


----------



## Irelia (Nov 1, 2016)

chandelure isn't even a good pokemon ew


----------



## Aquari (Nov 2, 2016)

nice orange candy^ ;}

EDIT: also sebby is mine, back of!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Nov 3, 2016)

Your old sig+avi combo was better


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 3, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


> Your old sig+avi combo was better



Hers is better than yours at least....Yours makes my heart hurt


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 4, 2016)

What makes you so special to be the original?


----------



## Aquari (Nov 4, 2016)

your not savvy, and johnny depp is ugly


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 4, 2016)

I bet you think your pokemon sprites make you look cool....they dont!


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 4, 2016)

Coming from the person who has a Pok?mon profile picture too? I wonder.


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 4, 2016)

Hmmm a newbie huh, this thread is for the big leaguers hun


----------



## Tensu (Nov 4, 2016)

You're pretty new yourself, hun


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 4, 2016)

Tensu said:


> You're pretty new yourself, hun



I had more than 67 posts at least 

11 months and 4500 posts?! You must live on this site jeez


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 4, 2016)

More than 67 posts in a span of 2 days? Whatcha doing with your life?


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 4, 2016)

Ashvenn said:


> More than 67 posts in a span of 2 days? Whatcha doing with your life?



oh no...people are trolling themselves now ^-^ 

IM OUTTA HERE


----------



## SugardewVillage (Nov 30, 2016)

and you know it's true.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 30, 2016)

What's a Sugardew?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 30, 2016)

your group is so un-creative that it doesn't even haves an creative name


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Nov 30, 2016)

http://tinyurl.com/aLinkToFreedomFromThisMadness


----------



## Dim (Dec 1, 2016)

Family Guy!


----------



## Aquari (Dec 1, 2016)

euww team skull is the worst poke team


----------



## Dim (Dec 1, 2016)

duskull is the worst POKEMON


----------



## Aquari (Dec 1, 2016)

the leader of team skull is too cute to be in your crumby sig!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 1, 2016)

your signature is outdated af


----------



## Aquari (Dec 1, 2016)

ugly text and spoiler sig


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 1, 2016)

Hey... Hey, you.

I've got a Cubone to pick with you


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 1, 2016)

I bet you don't have a Lv 100 Pokemon in Sun and Moon (like me).


----------



## whatnamenow (Dec 1, 2016)

I bet you dont even have al the pokemon Shiny! (not like me)


----------



## Akira-chan (Dec 1, 2016)

I have a shiny u nerd! I breed it my self in moon >:L


----------



## Aquari (Dec 1, 2016)

^^get outta here, leave


----------



## Worldsvamp (Dec 1, 2016)

Garchomp? more like Garbage.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 1, 2016)

you'll never get the villagers youre looking for, they deserve better than whatever is in your town


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 1, 2016)

what kind of name is teabagel


----------



## Aquari (Dec 1, 2016)

espeon is complete garbage water


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 1, 2016)

replace the first word with garchomp and you're correct


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 1, 2016)

mint collectible is awful


----------



## Aquari (Dec 1, 2016)

you mustve been drunk when you made that sig and dont even get me started on that collectible lineup


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 1, 2016)

Aren't you too old for Pokemon?


----------



## Aquari (Dec 1, 2016)

^^youre not my senpai anymore, get disowned


----------



## KingKyle (Dec 1, 2016)

Pokemon is the worst game ever. Stop playing it or I will put a virus on your phone


----------



## Aquari (Dec 1, 2016)

jokes on you i dont have a phone


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 1, 2016)

nobody wants to be your senpai


----------



## Aquari (Dec 1, 2016)

no one wants to read your spanish sig, trash it


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 1, 2016)

nobody likes your christmas signature. trash it


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 1, 2016)

Jetix sucked.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 1, 2016)

no one likes muffy


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 1, 2016)

She doesn't even live in my town so joke is on you.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 1, 2016)

That's because she left and knew she could do better.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 1, 2016)

no one likes durarara


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 1, 2016)

Waaay too soon for christmasy sigs.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 1, 2016)

jokes on you its the first of december and it snowed so thats good enough


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Dec 1, 2016)

y'all are brutal


----------



## Aquari (Dec 1, 2016)

that avi and sig are brutal on the eyes


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Dec 1, 2016)

!!! HOW DARE


----------



## Aquari (Dec 1, 2016)

i also say "kill me!" every time i see that avi/sig  setup


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 1, 2016)

You're being savage on a childish way <3


(?)


----------



## Aquari (Dec 1, 2016)

not as childish as the "XD" in your NNID


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 1, 2016)

You are the meaning of childish


----------



## Irelia (Dec 1, 2016)

litten SUcks Rowlett is better!1!1!


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Dec 1, 2016)

!! u r vile!1!


----------



## Aquari (Dec 1, 2016)

^^not as vile as the fact that you have a tumblr


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Dec 1, 2016)

joined this year and already have 8,000 posts and counting. do you ever even leave your house?


----------



## Aquari (Dec 1, 2016)

how have you been here for over a year but only have 281 posts, son please, what a waste of an account


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Dec 1, 2016)

You go on and on about other's signatures but yours is absolutely horrible quality. I may be wasting my account but you're *overusing* yours. Jesus.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 1, 2016)

totally better than that forced meme "robbie rotten" of yours

tbh youd probs be better of with a pepe meme, its more relevant


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Dec 1, 2016)

What was that? What second?? You must have nothing better to do. At least I have a sense of humor pal.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 1, 2016)

How robbie rotten is relevant anymore on almost 2017?


----------



## Aquari (Dec 1, 2016)

you may have a sense of humor but that doesnt mean its *good*


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Dec 1, 2016)

Wow. You're fun at parties. Btw, 32 post PER day??


----------



## Aquari (Dec 1, 2016)

get a better avi/sig setup rotten robby is for wannabe memers


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Dec 1, 2016)

I rate your roast 1/10. You sound like a broken record.


----------



## Dim (Dec 1, 2016)

*Uses Dream Eater*


----------



## Aquari (Dec 1, 2016)

colllectible setup makes me want to vomit


----------



## Irelia (Dec 1, 2016)

TEA AND BAGELS DONT GO WELL TOGETHER


----------



## Aquari (Dec 1, 2016)

neither do the items in your sidebar


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Dec 1, 2016)

Lemonade doughnut


----------



## Aquari (Dec 1, 2016)

dogsaresupercool


----------



## Dim (Dec 1, 2016)

^ I'd agree with your statement if I wasn't trolling you... but I am! trollolololol


----------



## Aquari (Dec 1, 2016)

more like team DULL


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 1, 2016)

Garchomp is useless t b h


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Dec 1, 2016)

Another quadrupedal fire starter that turns into a bipedal.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 1, 2016)

of course you'd have komasan as your sig #unoriginal


----------



## Irelia (Dec 1, 2016)

GARCHOMP IS MEDIOCRE AT BEST


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Dec 1, 2016)

u copied my sig and avi. reported1!!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 1, 2016)

you are a copycat :-(


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 1, 2016)

#TeamPiplup


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 1, 2016)

AHEM*

Its 2016, not 2006


----------



## StarUrchin (Dec 1, 2016)

AHEM. Team Litten was so disappointing when I saw its final evo I was like, is Pok?mon becoming WWE?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 1, 2016)

A Pikachu in a Pikachu suit?  How dumb.


----------



## StarUrchin (Dec 1, 2016)

Mayor of Canaan? Where do you live? In the Middle East?!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 1, 2016)

Candies?  And the common ones too.  What an amateur collectible lineup.


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 1, 2016)

Non-centered signature text? Come on, make it look presentable.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 1, 2016)

Spoilers in a signature are a no-no, sweetie.


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 1, 2016)

Ores? Why would you collect ores?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 1, 2016)

your signature must be so lame that it cannot be seen :c


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 1, 2016)

Taiko said:


> your signature must be so lame that it cannot be seen :c



Um..no. The only reason I didn't have one was because I couldn't figure out how to upload animated signatures. Luckily, I just did. It's up now.
Wow. Clickbaiting people with the title of your first spoiler.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 1, 2016)

(oh  Then in that case your sig. looks cute n//n)

BUT UR AVATAR IS SO SMALL


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 2, 2016)

Thanks! XD There's nothing I can do about it!
Wayyy HUGE signature. Like, too big.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 2, 2016)

wow talk about a horrendous avi


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 2, 2016)

Avi? What in the world is that? If you mean avatar, then that's not true at all. Need a close-up? Here:
View attachment 189669
It's very detailed and beautiful, I can't thank Abbaba enough for her lovely artwork! ^-^
Yeesh, look at that grammar.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 2, 2016)

^like i said, HORRENDOUS


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 2, 2016)

Kay then, your opinion!
 Like I said, grammar. Non-capitalization in the beginning of your sentence, uncapitalized I, and no period.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 2, 2016)

not to mention that nightmare inducing sig, i mean cmon how do you screw up THAT badly


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 2, 2016)

Screw up what exactly? You should really state what you're insulting.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 2, 2016)

its almost impossible to screw up a sig as badly as you have


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 2, 2016)

Ummm, how? What did I supposedly "screw up"?


----------



## Mistymayz (Dec 2, 2016)

pinklolipop34 said:


> Ummm, how? What did I supposedly "screw up"?



can't.read.it.

TO MUCH PASTEL 7.8/10


----------



## Aquari (Dec 2, 2016)

ew white avi background, get good and make it transparent


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 2, 2016)

I love pastel, so I don't mind!
Signature is too simple.


----------



## Mistymayz (Dec 2, 2016)

Teabagel said:


> ew white avi background, get good and make it transparent



Will do as soon you get rid of that weird Thomas Kinkade knock off you have sitting in your sig~ My gma has somethin like that in her living room


----------



## Aquari (Dec 2, 2016)

oh, gross you signed up to this forum 3 months ago, newbie


----------



## Mistymayz (Dec 2, 2016)

Teabagel said:


> oh, gross you signed up to this forum 3 months ago, newbie



oh, gross you signed up to this forum 8 months ago, newbie


----------



## Aquari (Dec 2, 2016)

how do you only have 797 posts, waste of an account, delete it while you still can


----------



## Mistymayz (Dec 2, 2016)

Teabagel said:


> how do you only have 797 posts, waste of an account, delete it while you still can



Sorry I don't spend all day posting on Bell Tree....Ehhem*get a life* ehh sorry what? *8,000 post geezuz*


----------



## Aquari (Dec 2, 2016)

only 53tbt isnt that just the cutest thing!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 2, 2016)

youre also poor, u only have 600 tbt


----------



## Aquari (Dec 2, 2016)

almost twice as much as you have^


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 2, 2016)

Why are you hating so much >_>


----------



## StarUrchin (Dec 2, 2016)

Leopold. What a waste of pixels on my screen.


----------



## nostalgibra (Dec 2, 2016)

Pfff, nobody but genwunners like Pikachu anymore.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 2, 2016)

Pfff, nobody likes MLP anymore


----------



## SugardewVillage (Dec 2, 2016)

Your profile picture is melting down my eyeballs.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 2, 2016)

Your avatar is so tiny it burns my eyes @.@


----------



## KingKyle (Dec 2, 2016)

Your profile picture made me vomit


----------



## SugardewVillage (Dec 2, 2016)

Your "signature" wink wink, made me commit suicide

- - - Post Merge - - -

Tbh This is more like the insult people thread


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 2, 2016)

Move on and accept the fact that Donald Trump is the President of The United States.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 2, 2016)

You'll never get the rest of your dreamies. Reset


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 2, 2016)

TopTiershipping will never be real


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 2, 2016)

54,786,0126 soft resets later...


----------



## Irelia (Dec 3, 2016)

um ur username supposedly says ur little miss panda but your icon is clearly a rabbit
we are so sick and tired of your lies


----------



## Mistymayz (Dec 3, 2016)

You buy DA points huh? Why would anyone still be active on that garbage dump of a website :/


----------



## Aquari (Dec 3, 2016)

how DARE you call yourself a bagel without being approved by the bagel queen herself, youre a sesame seed at best


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 3, 2016)

You suck at hover


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 3, 2016)

Wow, aren't you poor?


----------



## Mistymayz (Dec 3, 2016)

Teabagel said:


> how DARE you call yourself a bagel without being approved by the bagel queen herself, youre a sesame seed at best



?!?!?!?!?!??!?!? I"VE NEVER BEEN SO MAD! NIGHTMARE MADE ME A BAGEL REMEMBER

Your just a gross tea wanna be bagle


and pink step up your troll game!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 3, 2016)

You're not a queen bagel, you're just some plain old bagel from WalMart


----------



## Mistymayz (Dec 3, 2016)

And you're just a crummy cat wearing a dollar store santa hat


----------



## Aquari (Dec 3, 2016)

your a wonder bread slice youll never be an actual bagel


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 3, 2016)

Ugh. You don't even deserve to be a bagel. If you cared, you would recall our Master's name was Nightmares. With an S! How disrespectful. And why does it matter being the original bagel, when you can be Master's favorite bagel instead?
1 lone candy. At least my item has a benefit.

Wonder bread will always taste better than your disgusting tea and soggy, tea-soaked bagels.


----------



## Mistymayz (Dec 3, 2016)

Teabagel said:


> your a wonder bread slice youll never be an actual bagel



This is getting to intense for me
yus is bein a bully now you big meanie


----------



## Irelia (Dec 3, 2016)

why would anyone want to be a bagel
i do not understand


----------



## Mistymayz (Dec 3, 2016)

Shiemi said:


> why would anyone want to be a bagel
> i do not understand



It was a joke we started on the halloween expedition~ Pink and Tea think they're better bagels than me  But everyone knows that not true


----------



## Aquari (Dec 3, 2016)

you got bage'd by a fake bagel queen!


----------



## SugardewVillage (Dec 3, 2016)

We all know that I am the best, I am the *Cookie Emperor*. Bagel's are disgusting so if you are a bagel kill yourself or be killed.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 3, 2016)

get out of here you have no friends, this place isnt for people like you, leave


----------



## Dim (Dec 3, 2016)

I see why it says "hover with intent" because that dragon/ground type pokemon has levitate lolololol-

oh wait...


----------



## OviRy8 (Dec 3, 2016)

Really Nox? Displaying your profile add-ons in your sidebar? Unprofessional.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 3, 2016)

nice weeaboo user title :-D


----------



## Aquari (Dec 3, 2016)

incineroar=ugliest final starter evo


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 3, 2016)

Really mate?  Four spring shamrocks in a row?  How boring.


----------



## SugardewVillage (Dec 3, 2016)

Chelsea the deer is trash, who would want that thing ew


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 3, 2016)

At least I can accept that Donald Trump is president and I'm not spewing "anti-Trump propaganda" all over the place.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 3, 2016)

At least I can draw


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 3, 2016)

Your drawings are boring



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> At least I can accept that Donald Trump is president and I'm not spewing "anti-Trump propaganda" all over the place.



WHAT A SAVAGE , HE GOT Ｒ Ｏ Ａ Ｓ Ｔ Ｅ Ｄ


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 3, 2016)

Ninja'd.  Shiny Litten looks like it got high on candy canes.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 3, 2016)

nobody likes chelsea


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 3, 2016)

Rowlet is way more adorable than Litten.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 3, 2016)

marshal will never love or even notice you


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 3, 2016)

All the Christmas signatures you could've chosen, and you choose the plainest one?  Wow.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 3, 2016)

is that avatar and signature supposed to look cute or is it supposed to look like a newborn made it?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 3, 2016)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> All the Christmas signatures you could've chosen, and you choose the plainest one?  Wow.



Your game file will corrupt and you'll lose your precious Marshal and Chelsea. Deal with it.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 3, 2016)

You got ninja'd.  I don't have Chelsea, sweetie.  Also, my 4-year-old sisters could draw better than your avatar.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 3, 2016)

all birthstone lineup, havent seen that before **sarcasm**


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 3, 2016)

They cost a lot more TBT than your common flower collectibles.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 3, 2016)

We get it, we get it, you throw away your bells.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 3, 2016)

Hardly.  I didn't pay more than 50 TBT over shop price for any of my birthstones.  Also, 6 of them were given to me for free.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 3, 2016)

Free out of pity.


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Dec 3, 2016)

too savage 5me


----------



## Aquari (Dec 3, 2016)

old memes once again huh?


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Dec 3, 2016)

at least i don't use my amount of “friends” and profile views on an animal crossing forum to validate my existence.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 3, 2016)

with every change you make to your profile, someone in the world dies of cringe


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 3, 2016)

things just got REAL.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 3, 2016)

your avi looks like a furry that a 10 year old would draw


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Dec 3, 2016)

weak roast. i rate 0.5/5


----------



## Aquari (Dec 3, 2016)

your new username has me on the edge of dying from cringe luckily for me ive dealt with far worst cringe


----------



## cIementine (Dec 3, 2016)

i can't tell who the poster above is because i can't see them
(edit: ninja'd)


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 3, 2016)

Teabagel said:


> your avi looks like a furry that a 10 year old would draw



At least I can draw.


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Aquari (Dec 3, 2016)

2 username changes, if i were you i'd get a refund, this new one makes you look like a 12 year old

- - - Post Merge - - -



LittleMissPanda said:


> At least I can draw.



horribly mind you


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Dec 3, 2016)

i don’t feel the need to use collectibles bought on an animal crossing forum, with fake currency might i add, as a status symbol.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 3, 2016)

well i guess collectibles are better than old memes that only children use


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 3, 2016)

Teabagel said:


> 2 username changes, if i were you i'd get a refund, this new one makes you look like a 12 year old
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I think you misspelled horribly. I'll auto-correct for you.

Better-than-me mind you


----------



## cIementine (Dec 3, 2016)

where did you get your signature image? Microsoft word clip art?


----------



## Aquari (Dec 3, 2016)

nice fresh out of google images avi


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 3, 2016)

- - - Post Merge - - -



pumpkins said:


> where did you get your signature image? Microsoft word clip art?



Made it myself using state of the art technology your simple mind could not possibly begin to fathom.




Also Mori sucks.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 3, 2016)

literally *anything* would be a better sig than your current one


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 3, 2016)

literally anything can OHKO Garchomp.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 3, 2016)

Real rabbits are not that disgusting yellow color.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 3, 2016)

kinda funny how both of my mori collectibles are worth more than your entire lineup especially since you got half of it for free


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 3, 2016)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Real rabbits are not that disgusting yellow color.



And I thought Fuchsia had a revolting color scheme.... Chelsea gives her a run for her bells.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 3, 2016)

ugly pink text color in your sig is almost as bad as marshalfangirl's entire sig


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 3, 2016)

Who cares about Hylian discord chat?  Sheesh.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 3, 2016)

it has more members than the amount of people youve ever met in your short life


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 3, 2016)

Teabagel said:


> ugly pink text color in your sig is almost as bad as marshalfangirl's entire sig



Not as bad as your face.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 3, 2016)

nice 1st grade level comeback


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 3, 2016)

I passed the 1st grade. Did you?


----------



## Aquari (Dec 3, 2016)

your comebacks keep getting worse, dont they?


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 3, 2016)

*Sits in the corner with popcorn*


----------



## Aquari (Dec 3, 2016)

jesus, i still cant get over how horrendous that sig is


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 3, 2016)

Temper, temper


----------



## Aquari (Dec 3, 2016)

you got ninja'd, lol get good, little man


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 3, 2016)

*clicks refresh nonstop*


----------



## nostalgibra (Dec 3, 2016)

What, is that a sig pic for ants?


----------



## Aquari (Dec 3, 2016)

my little pony..... thats all i have to say


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 3, 2016)

looks like someone ran out of tea.


----------



## nostalgibra (Dec 3, 2016)

2late I done changed it, slowpoke

ninja'd. Ya'll post 2fast


----------



## Aquari (Dec 3, 2016)

vaporwave aesthetic and SU....i cant think of a more cancerous combination


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 3, 2016)

I can. Tea and bagel.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 3, 2016)

Love how you mention that your avi was made by you, if i were to have made that, i would do everything in my power to not let anyone know i made such an ugly drawing


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 3, 2016)

At least I have the self-esteem to display my work, ugly or not.


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 3, 2016)

You shouldn't have any self-esteem for that ugly thing you call an avatar. A rabbit with a heart? How old are you, six?


----------



## Aquari (Dec 3, 2016)

get a sig that has text thats brighter than the background and is close to impossible to read...thats smart....


----------



## nostalgibra (Dec 3, 2016)

Cool collectible item, it's very aesthetic

ninja'd again, stop posting faster than me dragon person


----------



## Aquari (Dec 3, 2016)

get good then^^


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 3, 2016)

I didn't even make it! And I can't change it because the lovely person who made it is too busy with requests. Why? Because everyone has seen how beautiful they are and loves them.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 3, 2016)

Then stop being lazy and make your own sig.


----------



## Tensu (Dec 3, 2016)

avatar art by me? stop insulting yourself sorrynotsorry


----------



## Aquari (Dec 3, 2016)

speaking of lazy, looks like you got a bit lazy when you got that avi


----------



## Irelia (Dec 3, 2016)

Diabolik lovers was easily one of the worst anime I've ever watched

- - - Post Merge - - -

//sigh
ninja'd
ur avatar is literally a garchomp sprite that takes 5 seconds to look up on google


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 3, 2016)

Panic and run.


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 3, 2016)

I highly doubt you know how to make one. Seriously, about 75% of TBTF members ask someone else to make their signature. Have you even ever been to The Museum and Museum Shop?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 3, 2016)

Don't need to. Nothing but scrub work over there.


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 3, 2016)

How do you know if you've never gone? Before you go insulting something, you should know what it is.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 3, 2016)

Don't need to know. This forum is nothing but scrubs.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 3, 2016)

'may this ship set sail and rise in the ranks'? honey, if you were a ship you'd be the titanic


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 3, 2016)

Too fast. You should center your sig.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 3, 2016)

pumpkins said:


> 'may this ship set sail and rise in the ranks'? honey, if you were a ship you'd be the titanic



A darn proud ship too.

- - - Post Merge - - -



pinklolipop34 said:


> Too fast. You should center your sig.



I'm here to put you scrubs in your place.


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 3, 2016)

If THAT'S your excuse.


----------



## OviRy8 (Dec 3, 2016)

4 months and over 800 Bells but only a mailbox to show for it? Lame.


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 3, 2016)

I don't see the point of unbenificial items/collectibles. Waste of TBT.


----------



## Irelia (Dec 3, 2016)

the words on your signature blind me
why the light blue text


----------



## Aquari (Dec 3, 2016)

sig gif is so terrible, trash it


----------



## Irelia (Dec 3, 2016)

yoU POST WAY TOO MUCH GTFO

- - - Post Merge - - -

rip I saw that after I changed my sig lol


----------



## FleuraBelle (Dec 3, 2016)

-58,000/10
too much jumin


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 3, 2016)

Do you secretly work for IGN?


----------



## Mistymayz (Dec 3, 2016)

ewww what even is that signature...a cringy fanfic? Ima go throw up in a trash can now


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 3, 2016)

When people eat a bagel like you they throw up


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 4, 2016)

Houndoom would have Incineroar for lunch.


----------



## Alyx (Dec 4, 2016)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Houndoom would have Incineroar for lunch.



"Anderson, don't talk out loud, you lower the IQ of the whole street." Incineroar would totally have Houndoom as a light snack.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 4, 2016)

I HATE MY INTERNET CONNECTION :')


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 4, 2016)

the guys on your avatar dont like you 


(and ayy , ily incineroar is husbando <3 )


----------



## Alyx (Dec 4, 2016)

Taiko said:


> the guys on your avatar dont like you
> 
> 
> (and ayy , ily incineroar is husbando <3 )



nah they love me you're just jealous because you don't know what love is

(loll sry)


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 4, 2016)

You're not sorry.


----------



## Irelia (Dec 4, 2016)

i can't get through a supernatural episode without falling asleep halfway through
I could only get thru 4 episodes of torture

- - - Post Merge - - -

UGH IM ALWAYS NINJA'D USJSHLGKDDS

sheik is decent at best


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 4, 2016)

GTFO


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 4, 2016)

what a poor way to roast someone t b h


----------



## Mistymayz (Dec 4, 2016)

Your obsession with the litten line is disturbing~ Not even a good poke, i've been one shottin em on battle spot since the game came out


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 5, 2016)

you thinking you are a bagel is also disturbing :-(


----------



## Mistymayz (Dec 5, 2016)

You taking my bagel title serious?? cmon man you should know better


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 5, 2016)

(lol no, im just searching something to roast :v)

wow, only 1 collectible and 2 bells, p o o r


----------



## Mistymayz (Dec 5, 2016)

you snotty tbt 1% looking down on the poor little people on bell tree :< 

*snif* WHO NEEDS BELLS ANYWAY


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 5, 2016)

Oh God you have Tabby? Really? Really, that hideous thing that should get shot? That shouldn't even exist to begin with?

Says a lot about you.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 5, 2016)

bowser x dedede is a better ship uwu


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 6, 2016)

Litten would choose me, not you.


----------



## Dim (Dec 6, 2016)

I listen to rock and heavy metal. How's that for joy and sadness?


----------



## Aquari (Dec 6, 2016)

^you suck, get out


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 6, 2016)

You suck at displaying collectibles >_>


----------



## Aquari (Dec 6, 2016)

3 red candies in a row? i mean cmon if youre gonna do that it can atleast be an *interesting* collectible


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 6, 2016)

Says the one with 3 shamrocks in a row


----------



## Butterstroke (Dec 6, 2016)

Bridge
Troll​


----------



## Aquari (Dec 6, 2016)

completely garbage avi


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 6, 2016)

you are garbage 



(jk, ilu <3)


----------



## Aquari (Dec 6, 2016)

garbage, just like that sig ;}


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 7, 2016)

Do us all a favor and change your user title to Dragon Rage, cuz that's all you ever do.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 7, 2016)

you should also change yours to "cringe tier shipping"


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 7, 2016)

You have no creative bone in your body.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 7, 2016)

i assume you dont either considering your sig is just a quote and 2 garbage quality gifs


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 7, 2016)

At least mine has more thought and care put into it.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 7, 2016)

i dont think copy pasting a quote takes much thought


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 7, 2016)

I can say the same for that 8-bit sprite you deemed adequate enough. It must suit your drastically low expectations, to have found it on the very first page of Google images.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 7, 2016)

anything is better than a yellow furry


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 7, 2016)

Took ya long enough to comeback


----------



## Aquari (Dec 7, 2016)

sometimes i have better things to be doing than to be talking to a mustard furry


----------



## nostalgibra (Dec 7, 2016)

Mustard furry? pffff you're a dragon furry.~


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 7, 2016)

Teabagel said:


> sometimes i have better things to be doing than to be talking to a mustard furry



Says the almighty lord and savior Garchump


----------



## Aquari (Dec 7, 2016)

post merge, pfft get good


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 7, 2016)

Edited, tsk tsk tsk


----------



## Aquari (Dec 7, 2016)

the only thing you should be tsk-ing about is that atrocious avi/sig combo


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 7, 2016)

Attacking my perfect 6 iv avi/sig combo, tsk tsk tsk


----------



## Aquari (Dec 7, 2016)

6 iv? please, dont flatter yourself so much


----------



## nostalgibra (Dec 7, 2016)

You haven't posted for like 7 hours. You're the life force of this thread and you're letting us down.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 7, 2016)

waiting for a scrub like you to post ;}


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 7, 2016)

Do you spend all your time trolling LittleMissPanda?  Get a life.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 7, 2016)

i'll get a life once you get a better avi and sig


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 7, 2016)

Wow.  That's the best you can do?  You're running out of roasts, old-timer.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 7, 2016)

your nnid is almost as bad as your collectible lineup


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm SO jealous of your common flower collectibles.  They must've cost a fortune.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 7, 2016)

atleast theyre organized, yours look like if a child thew up on your sidebar


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 7, 2016)

"Thew" up?  Learn to spell, mate.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 7, 2016)

"mate"....ah i thought that was dead but apparently its not, lol go back to listening to kidzbop


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 7, 2016)

No thanks, I'd rather not hear your awful voice.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 7, 2016)

dont even know how that makes sense but yea alright, get better roasts, kid


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 7, 2016)

As in, you're one of the singers on KidzBop.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 7, 2016)

youre obviously drunk or somethin, go home and stay there forever please


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 7, 2016)

you should also stay at home and never touch a computer again, bc u suck at trolling t b h


----------



## Aquari (Dec 8, 2016)

terrible christmas gif and even worse gifs in the spoiler, step up your game t b h


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 8, 2016)

At least they have a matching avatar and signature. Last time I checked, Garchomp isn't as dignified to live in such a beautiful home.


----------



## Mistymayz (Dec 8, 2016)

Oooh you must be such a deep/cool person to have an izaya avatar... durarara is dead and no one cares anymore


----------



## Bilaz (Dec 8, 2016)

You think you are sooo clever putting the same villager twice in your signature to make it look like you have 10 different villagers! Seriously everyone can see right through that, you only have 9 different villagers, tsk.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 8, 2016)

"lunarkitty" what are you, 10?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 8, 2016)

Go post a few more times. You're near 666 Bells, the number your soul represents.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 8, 2016)

the quote in your sig is like the horrible quotes from tumblr, trash it


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 8, 2016)

I really wish you'd go post elsewhere, I'd like to take a crack at trolling others above me.

You know, for the lulz


----------



## Aquari (Dec 8, 2016)

likewise, scum like you isnt worth my time, step aside and let the life-force of this thread handle this


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 8, 2016)

If not for scum like me you would not exist.


----------



## Mistymayz (Dec 8, 2016)

thats giving yourself some undeserved credit dontcha think


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 9, 2016)

Kind of like the credit you didn't give to the artist who made your avatar drawing.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 11, 2016)

Durarara!! fails


----------



## Aquari (Dec 11, 2016)

took you long enough to respond, dweeb


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm your biggest life force source so STFU be glad I'm here


----------



## Aquari (Dec 11, 2016)

oh please, theres still a few here that i would LOVE to replace you with


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 11, 2016)

Just get married already guys.  Geez.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 11, 2016)

You sound jealous.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 11, 2016)

Totally jealous of how passionately in love you guys are.  Right.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 11, 2016)

not my fault no one likes you


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 11, 2016)

Not my fault LittleMissPanda has poor taste in lovers.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 11, 2016)

Ladies and gentleman, we have a third wheel.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 11, 2016)

in poor taste, just like your avi/sig combo


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 11, 2016)

No poorer taste than the taste of tea and bagel.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 11, 2016)

dont act like youve never had a teabagel you dweeblord!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 11, 2016)

Nobody likes Tea, Nobody likes Bagels, Nobody likes you


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 11, 2016)

Yawn...


----------



## Aquari (Dec 11, 2016)

get out of here


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 11, 2016)

You'd be hungry then.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 11, 2016)

dont flatter yourself so much, your just my daily passtime


----------



## Cheren (Dec 12, 2016)

Is Garchomp even relevant anymore?


----------



## Akira-chan (Dec 12, 2016)

Nice edgy anime , dangling grampa's


----------



## Cheren (Dec 12, 2016)

My taste in anime is still better than yours.


----------



## Akira-chan (Dec 12, 2016)

Bo i 

i dont even watch anime anymore git gud (jkijustdonthavetimeanymore>->)


----------



## Cheren (Dec 12, 2016)

See what I mean? You don't watch anime? What kind of nerd doesn't watch anime?


----------



## Aquari (Dec 12, 2016)

wow what a weeb^


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 12, 2016)

That seems to be the only insult in your vocabulary.

Way to pass the 4th grade! ^.^


----------



## Cheren (Dec 12, 2016)

You sound like you're still in fourth grade.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 12, 2016)

i bet you have body pillows^


----------



## Cheren (Dec 12, 2016)

You probably wish you had the money for them.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 12, 2016)

the only thing i wish for is for the lord to have mercy on your poor weeb soul


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 12, 2016)

Cheren said:


> You sound like you're still in fourth grade.



Way to use my joke against me.

What a 3rd grade move...


----------



## Cheren (Dec 12, 2016)

You were supposed to troll the person above you, and you couldn't even do that.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 12, 2016)

You were technically above me. Semantics.

But you wouldn't understand.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 12, 2016)

youre bad, get outta here youre no longer needed


----------



## Cheren (Dec 12, 2016)

That's the best you can come up with? Maybe you really are still in the fourth grade.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 12, 2016)

go back to watching naruto you weeb


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 12, 2016)

Cheren said:


> That's the best you can come up with? Maybe you really are still in the fourth grade.



Hypocrite.


----------



## Cheren (Dec 12, 2016)

Why do you keep quoting me? Are you obsessed with me or something?


----------



## Aquari (Dec 12, 2016)

be happy anyone is willing to even talk to someone like you


----------



## Cheren (Dec 12, 2016)

Says the person who's been ignored twice now.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 12, 2016)

youre lucky im in a mhgen hunting sesh rn, or id roast you so bad >:{


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 12, 2016)

lmao I lowkey got you hooked on FR so I can buy your moris

... you're welcome ((((


----------



## Aquari (Dec 12, 2016)

ooo watch out guys we got ourselves an edgelord!


----------



## OviRy8 (Dec 12, 2016)

Yeah, that Garchomp also lowkey rn, this is turning into more of a "Roast the person above you" than a troll. Just saying.


----------



## Cheren (Dec 12, 2016)

Was that an insult or just an observation you made?


----------



## Aquari (Dec 12, 2016)

it was a terrible decision just like your avi/sig setup


----------



## Cheren (Dec 12, 2016)

At least I spent more time on my signature, unlike you.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 12, 2016)

i dont think using windows photo editor counts as effort


----------



## nostalgibra (Dec 12, 2016)

glad you replaced your top row of collectibles. Now it's somewhat appealing to look at.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 12, 2016)

if only i could say the same for your signature ;"{


----------



## nostalgibra (Dec 12, 2016)

Says the person with some cheesy painting my grandma would have in her bathroom for their sig.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 12, 2016)

tbh its better than up-skirt weeaboo bait


----------



## nostalgibra (Dec 12, 2016)

Wow your mind is so perverted you can't even enjoy an innocent, kawaii gif of a gal dancing? Smh.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 12, 2016)

its the internet, use your brain, that gif itself was probs uploaded by some perverted weeaboo


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 13, 2016)

That's called art. d u m m y

I bet you stole that signature pic!


----------



## Akira-chan (Dec 13, 2016)

GG nice line of colectables u got there m8


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 13, 2016)

Sig is nothing but fursonas -_-


----------



## Aquari (Dec 13, 2016)

can you just stop posting here, no one will ever appreciate you here, your kind isnt welcome


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 13, 2016)

Dragons drool, Faeries rule! <3

Change your sig to that.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 13, 2016)

AnnoyingBrat said:


> Dragons drool, Faeries rule! <3



fixed your username


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 13, 2016)

Teabagel said:


> fixed your username



I've seen prettier Garchomp's in my day, sorry hun.


----------



## Barbara (Dec 13, 2016)

What happened to your signature? Looks like somebody cut it in three pieces...


----------



## Aquari (Dec 13, 2016)

get a better signature, hun


----------



## Cheren (Dec 13, 2016)

That's rich coming from someone whose signature looks like a postcard from the early 2000's.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 13, 2016)

oh look you changed your sig to an even worse one!


----------



## Cheren (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm surprised you noticed! With a signature like that, I kind of assumed you had poor eyesight.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 13, 2016)

Cheren said:


> I'm surprised you noticed! With a signature like that, I kind of assumed you had poor eyesight.



maybe so but even with poor eyesight, i still know a terrible sig when i see one!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 13, 2016)

Do us a favor. Delete your sig so these sig wars can end and we can hopefully move on to the next subject.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 13, 2016)

K

Your avatar is ugly 



jk , its pretty cute


----------



## OviRy8 (Dec 13, 2016)

Inciniroar. Really? How does a a cat go from being a cat to being a wrestler? At least Popplio's evolution line makes sense.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 13, 2016)

Who is going to care about the opinion of some dead meme trash?


and atleast incineroar design is better than some other starters from before *EMBOAR* and you know it :v


----------



## Aquari (Dec 13, 2016)

wow! yet another skrub changing their sig to something even worse, you poor things are on a roll today!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 13, 2016)

Taiko said:


> K
> 
> Your avatar is ugly
> 
> ...



Aww thanx

Uuuh... I m-mean.....No one likes Incineroar! (Ok I'm back in character lol)


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 13, 2016)

NOBODY LIKES TOPTIERSHIPPING


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 13, 2016)

You're never positive about anything.


----------



## Mistymayz (Dec 14, 2016)

You dont get how this thread works


----------



## Aquari (Dec 14, 2016)

i hope you get nothing but coal this holiday season


----------



## Cheren (Dec 14, 2016)

Ooh, a holiday icon. How original.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 14, 2016)

oh an ANIME icon and sig wow you must be soooooooo special!


----------



## Akira-chan (Dec 14, 2016)

lmao u wasted bells on a collectible that goes away xd


----------



## Cheren (Dec 14, 2016)

At least their collectibles aren't a total eyesore.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 14, 2016)

dweeb weeb^^


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 14, 2016)

Your avi should be Vivillon instead, #666. Perfect!


----------



## Aquari (Dec 14, 2016)

your avi and sig should just be blank so you wont hurt anyone's eyes anymore


----------



## StarUrchin (Dec 14, 2016)

Ew Pixalated GEN V Garchomp. The GEN VI ones are much better. And why the snow in your sig? You'll kill your AVATAR!


----------



## Cheren (Dec 14, 2016)

Your favorite Pokemon is Pikachu. Need I say more?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 14, 2016)

Pikachu is overrated.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cheren said:


> Your favorite Pokemon is Pikachu. Need I say more?



Your dreamies... what mediocre choices.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 14, 2016)

sheik is overrated


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 14, 2016)

Why are you still here? Go home.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 14, 2016)

look whos talkin isnt it past your bedtime sweety?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 14, 2016)

Teabagel used Taunt. It had no affect!


----------



## Aquari (Dec 14, 2016)

oh a battle reference, never heard THAT before...


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 14, 2016)

I'm so original huh? :3 Give it a try sometime.


----------



## Cheren (Dec 14, 2016)

Maybe you should take your own advice.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 14, 2016)

Maybe you should too.


----------



## StarUrchin (Dec 14, 2016)

Woah how come Link is dressed up in a funny costume in your sig? ;-;


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 14, 2016)

Why does Pikachu fail so much?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 14, 2016)

Your signature is not holiday themed.  What, are you gonna go burn down a Christmas tree next?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 14, 2016)

And me not being all holly-jolly matters why?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 14, 2016)

Even Teabagel made an effort.  You're not even trying.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 14, 2016)

what a horrendous signature you didnt even bother to center it


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 14, 2016)

I don't even know how to center it so...


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 14, 2016)

You joined months before me and don't know how to center a sig? Wow.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 14, 2016)

woooooow you dont even know basic tbt forum knowledge way to put an oversized gif, in b4 mod takes it down


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 14, 2016)

I just wanted to see what it looked like. I was about to change it when you had to troll.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 14, 2016)

Teabagel is best troll.  No denying.


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 14, 2016)

That's not even a troll, that's a compliment! Wrong thread, hun.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 14, 2016)

The person above me is you, not Teabagel.  How is that a compliment to you exactly, "hun"?


----------



## Aquari (Dec 14, 2016)

heh what a loser!, flattery will get you nowhere!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 14, 2016)

Flattery got me a like from you, did it not?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 14, 2016)

Pfft, like if Likes even matter...


----------



## Cheren (Dec 14, 2016)

You just want senpai to notice you, don't you?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 14, 2016)

Why'd you Like me, foo?  like if Likes don't make you like Likes...


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 14, 2016)

What a lame way to get likes.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 14, 2016)

.....Like-Likes just don't like me.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 14, 2016)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Flattery got me a like from you, did it not?



that like meant nothing! just like our friendship!

also to the person above me, your avi is complete trashh!


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 15, 2016)

Get a better troll, that's like the 15th time you've said it.
If the friendship means nothing, why be friends at all?


----------



## Cheren (Dec 15, 2016)

What can I say? I _like_ to play with my food. And if Teabagel is really the best troll here, then I definitely feel like I'm sitting at the kiddie table.


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 15, 2016)

Um. You were supposed to troll me.


----------



## Cheren (Dec 15, 2016)

As if I'd grant you a privilege like that, especially when you interrupted my post.


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 15, 2016)

Teabagel said:


> that like meant nothing! just like our friendship!


_Mhm_. Says the one who sent her 3 Christmas lights. 42 TBT on gifts for a "meaningless friendship" ain't bad.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cheren said:


> As if I'd grant you a privilege like that, especially when you interrupted my post.



Oh trust me, it's not a privilege. It's just what you're supposed to do. It's in the name of the thread.


----------



## Cheren (Dec 15, 2016)

What you're supposed to do is get out of my way and not interrupt me when I'm busy trolling someone else.


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 15, 2016)

Cheren said:


> What you're supposed to do is get out of my way and not interrupt me when I'm busy trolling someone else.



There is no "someone else"! It's "Troll the person above you".


----------



## Cheren (Dec 15, 2016)

Look, I know you're feeling left out, but it's still rude to interrupt others. Then again, I shouldn't be surprised that someone like you has no manners whatsoever.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 15, 2016)

your sigs keep getting worse dont they?


----------



## Cheren (Dec 15, 2016)

Now here's a person I definitely don't get tired of seeing. I mean, at least I'm actually trying with my signature. Yours is just another cookie cutter holiday banner. I'm guessing you spent like, what, five minutes on it?


----------



## Aquari (Dec 15, 2016)

um excuuuse me, ive spent a whopping TEN minutes on it, if youre going to insult me (or in this case TRY to) then at the very least get your facts strait


----------



## Cheren (Dec 15, 2016)

Oh, my bad. Thanks for setting things straight, now I know it took you twice the time it should've to make your signature!

(By the way, I deserve everything you want to say about my crappy snowflake texture edit)


----------



## Aquari (Dec 15, 2016)

wow so your avi is supposed to be some wannabe cute anime guy eating a lolli but then you cover it up with some ugly red text?

10/10 holiday theme effort


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 15, 2016)

Get a full second line of collectibles, fool.


----------



## Akira-chan (Dec 15, 2016)

Marshal is worst villager lol


----------



## Aquari (Dec 15, 2016)

that sig is the worst ive seen so far


----------



## Akira-chan (Dec 15, 2016)

Boi u come into my lane tell me my sig is bad bruh ur avi is a frickn overrated dragon type lmao


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 15, 2016)

Cheren said:


> Look, I know you're feeling left out, but it's still rude to interrupt others. Then again, I shouldn't be surprised that someone like you has no manners whatsoever.



"Someone like you." What is that supposed to mean?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 15, 2016)

Means that you're lonely. Btw great, another Pikachu avi...


----------



## pottingston (Dec 15, 2016)

^^ in all seriousness this is one of the pettiest arguements I've ever witnessed
just play the god forsaken game

also y is ur user title merry christmas instead of happy holidays u xeNOPHOBE
ah shoot ninja'd


----------



## Aquari (Dec 15, 2016)

its been a long time since ive seen you, you dont have a life dont act like you do, get online more


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm not good with trolls XD but I know you are so just troll me.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 15, 2016)

a christmas themed pikachu, how original...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 15, 2016)

You could at least put a Santa hat on your Garchomp.  A festive Pokemon is better than a non-festive one.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 15, 2016)

i already got my 100tbt for festive avi/sig, im not like you holiday bandwagons


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 15, 2016)

Wow and how is Garchomp holiday-themed again?


----------



## Aquari (Dec 15, 2016)

exactly, i dont need to have a festive setup im not a holiday bandwagon


----------



## Dim (Dec 15, 2016)

but your sig/collectables though


----------



## Aquari (Dec 15, 2016)

ew, we bare bears? what are you, 5?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 15, 2016)

Ah, but your collectibles and signature are festive so your argument is invalid.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 15, 2016)

not as festive as everyone elses i dont see the correlation between shamrock, moris and christmas :/


----------



## NathanBros (Dec 19, 2016)

Dragon's have temper?


----------



## Cheren (Dec 19, 2016)

When a response is as bad as yours is, I can see why they would.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 19, 2016)

You didn't even tried at trolling , that gives the dragon more temper. Plz get out


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 19, 2016)

Just like you didn't even try with your collectible lineup.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 19, 2016)

You did not even tried at you avatar!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 19, 2016)

I tried as much as you did, unless you drew your avatar yourself which I doubt.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 20, 2016)

No one has the skill to draw their own avatar. Unlike me (^3^)<3


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Dec 20, 2016)

I drew my own, try again


----------



## Aquari (Dec 22, 2016)

LittleMissPanda said:


> No one has the skill to draw their own avatar. Unlike me (^3^)<3



your avi be lookin like you got it off a 12 year old's deviantart


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 22, 2016)

Your avi makes me want to Cry-ogonal...


----------



## Aquari (Dec 22, 2016)

your avi looks like a rejected steven universe character


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 22, 2016)

Thanks for complementing my avi! ^-^ But have you forgotten this is a trolling thread? Don't get all soft on me with that heart as hard and cold as an Ice-type of yours.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 22, 2016)

youve changed your avi TWICE but you just cant seem to get rid of that atrocious sig


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 22, 2016)

I could say the same about you.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 22, 2016)

you *could* but you *cant* ive only changed my avi once


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 22, 2016)

And of all things you chose that eye sore? Can't wait to see what you change it to next...


----------



## Aquari (Dec 22, 2016)

well atleast my avi/sig *matches* you clearly have never learned or even heard of complimentary colors


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 22, 2016)

I go for whimsical. You go for lackluster.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 22, 2016)

with an avi/sig setup like that, i dont think you know what whimsical means


----------



## Cheren (Dec 23, 2016)

You talk big for someone who's avatar has four weaknesses... (One of which is fire ooo burn)


----------



## Aquari (Dec 23, 2016)

4 weaknesses yet none of you have made an effective move on me so far


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 23, 2016)

Can we talk about how toy hammers aren't festive at all?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 23, 2016)

Every Sanrio pack you get will have Marty, Chai, Toby, Etoile, Rilla, and a dupe of Rilla.

Every Sanrio pack everyone else gets will have all 6 Chelsea.

Give up on your dreams...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 25, 2016)

I wonder if Teabagel will rise to the challenge of being the Christmas Troll?


----------



## Aquari (Dec 25, 2016)

you bet your ugly sig i will


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 29, 2016)

Looks like the troll's hibernating in her den. We can finally enjoy this thread in peace.


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 29, 2016)

Um, bye. Teabagel's the only reason I look at this thread.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 29, 2016)

LMAO same.  Can't have a troll thread without everyone's favorite troll.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 29, 2016)

Its your fault of why teabagel is not here >_> Because you suck at trolling 



 teabagel plz come back ily


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 29, 2016)

where is that one trans girl that used to go on here??????? I think her name was like taesack or something lmfao


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 29, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> where is that one trans girl that used to go on here??????? I think her name was like taesack or something lmfao



I believe her (or him , im not sure of pronouns) name is "eun"


----------



## Irelia (Dec 29, 2016)

bruh tf your avatar wearing a christmas hat for it's not even christmas anymore get with the frikiin program duude


----------



## nostalgibra (Dec 29, 2016)

succ meme? disgusting. (but your beautiful collectibles makes up for it. So this only a half troll?)


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 30, 2016)

You are not aesthetic as me <3 Get your game o u t


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 30, 2016)

the fact that u like all those scary buff pokemon makes me wanna cry


----------



## Matramix (Dec 30, 2016)

no one likes your giveaway


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 30, 2016)

no one likes your town because it doesn't exist anymore


----------



## Matramix (Dec 30, 2016)

cold..


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 30, 2016)

u didnt troll me smfh! also ur signature hasnt been updated in like 400 years.. I n t e r e s t i n g


----------



## Matramix (Dec 30, 2016)

There I updated it, also you have a weird and cringey sig ;pppppppp REKT 420 NO SCOPE


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 30, 2016)

wow you're the mayor of nothing you must suck lol ur name isnt even matty CaTFIsH!


----------



## Matramix (Dec 30, 2016)

where does it say matty? read much?


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 30, 2016)

yes i do read much because i just had to read your stupid pointless post :/ dumb


----------



## Matramix (Dec 30, 2016)

well if you could actually read then you'd be able to read my lips when i say this: WE'RE THROUGH!!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 30, 2016)

well first, i didn't know that i could read your lips through a computer screen.. or do you mean the lips in your icon? in that case, time for me to suicide


----------



## Matramix (Dec 30, 2016)

it was just a praNK


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 30, 2016)

a terrible prank who ru keemstar now?


----------



## Matramix (Dec 30, 2016)

No i'm brofresco chill pimp & player


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 30, 2016)

why am i both a pimp and player lmao


----------



## Matramix (Dec 30, 2016)

well you see one person can be many things like you for example, you're a pimp, a player, and a dumb.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 30, 2016)

Matramix said:


> well you see one person can be many things like you for example, you're a pimp, a player, and a dumbass.



that's a very interesting statement. you're the only dumb moron pig here tho


----------



## Matramix (Dec 30, 2016)

Hopeless Opus said:


> that's a very interesting statement. you're the only dumb moron bich pig here tho


o;


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 30, 2016)

Matramix said:


> o;



where did those asterisks come from? out of your ass?


----------



## Matramix (Dec 30, 2016)

Hopeless Opus said:


> where did those asterisks come from? out of your ass?



what asstearicks i only see dolla sign$$$$$4


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 30, 2016)

Matramix said:


> what asstearicks i only see dolla sign$$$$$4



dollar signs lol ur homeless buddy try again


----------



## Matramix (Dec 30, 2016)

Hopeless Opus said:


> dollar signs lol ur homeless buddy try again



ik i saw them on a commercial in one of those gas station tvs. :/


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 30, 2016)

Matramix said:


> ik i saw them on a commercial in one of those gas station tvs. :/



LOL NOW YOU'RE JUST TROLLING YOURSELF


----------



## Matramix (Dec 30, 2016)

well you see I already am above you in every other way, so as the thread states I am supposed to troll myself.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 30, 2016)

that's pretty mental to say. and a bit pretentious as well. i guess you have to troll yourself because you need to get your ego in order :/ multi personality psychopathic *****


----------



## Matramix (Dec 30, 2016)

too far im crying :;( my toe na il hit dah ceyboard so herd


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 30, 2016)

hope u eat ur toenail in ur sleep rat


----------



## Dim (Dec 30, 2016)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Looks like the troll's hibernating in her den. We can finally enjoy this thread in peace.





pinklolipop34 said:


> Um, bye. Teabagel's the only reason I look at this thread.





ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> LMAO same.  Can't have a troll thread without everyone's favorite troll.





Taiko said:


> Its your fault of why teabagel is not here >_> Because you suck at trolling
> 
> 
> 
> teabagel plz come back ily


wha? what are you guys talking about? Did she get banned or something?


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 30, 2016)

don't mind them. theyre just trying to be the 'it' girls since the big daddy is gone 0-0 yikes


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 30, 2016)

Nox said:


> wha? what are you guys talking about? Did she get banned or something?



Nah , she just hasn't posted here


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jan 1, 2017)

Hopeless Opus said:


> don't mind them. theyre just trying to be the 'it' girls since the big daddy is gone 0-0 yikes



more like D-yikes


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 1, 2017)

Get Sheik outta dis town


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 1, 2017)

Pathetic, guys.  You'll never be as great as the mighty Teabagel.


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Jan 1, 2017)

"Pathetic, guys.  You'll never be as great as the mighty Teabagel."

~Quote from *LoveHorses79*

(im sorry its part of the thread now I feel bad pls don't hurt me >n< )


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 1, 2017)

You got my username wrong, hun! *Pulls out knife* <3


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Jan 1, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You got my username wrong, hun! *Pulls out knife* <3



I know, but look at your "NN ID"


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 1, 2017)

You're not very good at trolling, "The Ghost Of You".


----------



## Aquari (Jan 1, 2017)

heh thats cute, you dweebs can BARELY survive without me, ^^and a flower crown? c'mon hun its 2017 get over it and take that crap back to tumblr


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jan 1, 2017)

I can manage without you, THEY can't.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 1, 2017)

LittleMissPanda said:


> I can manage without you, THEY can't.



heh says the one who's had a sudden drop in activity here since ive left, ive seen all the posts from after i left, and youve posted a maximum of 2 times. "i can do just fine" yea alright you keep telling yourself that lmao


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jan 1, 2017)

Excuse me for having a life outside this cesspool people like you feed off on a daily basis


----------



## Aquari (Jan 1, 2017)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Excuse me for having a life outside this cesspool people like you feed off on a daily basis



you didnt seem to have a life before i left ;}


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 1, 2017)

*sigh* This is what I missed.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 1, 2017)

i also missed when people actually tried on their avi and sig setup, obviously you let yourself go


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jan 1, 2017)

Lump of Coal huh... Someone was being naughty


----------



## Aquari (Jan 1, 2017)

lol only two lights? really shows how popular you are ;}


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jan 1, 2017)

You're right about that yes, but.... I'm not parched for attention like you.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 1, 2017)

maybe so but your zelda/sheik ship CERTAINLY wont make you any friends


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 1, 2017)

Christmas is over.  Let the hype die.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 1, 2017)

and you should let the flower crown thing die too but hey thats none of my business


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 1, 2017)

Flower crowns are cute.  Since when is Cryogonal "in", anyway?


----------



## Aquari (Jan 1, 2017)

give tumblr their flower crown back, theyre getting triggered


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 1, 2017)

However, flower crowns do not belong here, let alone on Maple's head. How poorly photoshopped, might I add?
Edit: Ninja'd.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 1, 2017)

How sad your collectible lineup is.  Also you got ninja'd!


----------



## Aquari (Jan 1, 2017)

"timate troll" go back to 3rd grade and learn some grammar


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 1, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> How sad your collectible lineup is.  Also you got ninja'd!



I don't spend my TBT on worthless crap. Oh, wow, aren't you smart? You got ninja'd too, you trolled Teabagel instead of me.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 1, 2017)

How about you make sure the post isn't edited before you reply.  Go learn how to troll properly.


----------



## Xandra (Jan 1, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> "timate troll" go back to 3rd grade and learn some grammar



Please, go back to the 5th grade and learn better grammar. (You forgot capitalizing, punctuation and that is not a good way to start a sentence )


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 1, 2017)

I did, it was edited, which proved my point. You got ninja'd.
Ninja'd again  And at least I say I got ninja'd, instead of trying to hide it by editing.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 1, 2017)

badgrl2 you are the bad mood!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 1, 2017)

badgrl2 isn't here, friend.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 1, 2017)

Xandra said:


> Please, go back to the 5th grade and learn better grammar. (You forgot capitalizing, punctuation and that is not a good way to start a sentence )



Xandra, I have discovered recently that your brain has been mutilated and your brain cells have been decreased because of you watching and worshiping Jacob Sartorius like a God.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 1, 2017)

It's called "Troll the person above you", not "Troll whoever you feel like".


----------



## Xandra (Jan 1, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> Xandra, I have discovered recently that your brain has been mutilated and your brain cells have been decreased because of you watching and worshiping Jacob Sartorius like a God.



Jacob > Trump lel


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 1, 2017)

They're perfectly free to do what they want, you're not an admin.
Ninja'd. And to Xandra: What the heck is "lel"?


----------



## Xandra (Jan 1, 2017)

pinklolipop34 said:


> They're perfectly free to do what they want, you're not an admin.
> Ninja'd. And to Xandra: What the heck is "lel"?



The more sophisticated way of saying lol.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 1, 2017)

Ninja'd.  I need a microscope to see your signature, sheesh.


----------



## Xandra (Jan 1, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> At least I don't have a ridiculous art addiction.



*cough* how many times have you changed your avatar, today?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 1, 2017)

Do you think I pay for that?  No.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 1, 2017)

You've probably spent more on collectibles than I've ever spent on art. You can use art anywhere, collectibles are only for Bell Tree


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 1, 2017)

The most I ever spent on a collectible is 500 TBT, and a lot of mine were given to me for free or from trades.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 1, 2017)

lol you had to fix your sig cause it was too big, get good


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 1, 2017)

Most I've ever spent on an art piece was 150, which is less than 2 times of 500.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 1, 2017)

get ninja'd, child


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 1, 2017)

Christmas is over , get over it


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 1, 2017)

You're going to be so sad when the Christmas lights disappear, aren't you?


----------



## Aquari (Jan 1, 2017)

*//username is "thatonemarshalfangirl", has an avi of maple//*


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 1, 2017)

User title is "A dragon's temper" but avatar isn't a Dragon-type


----------



## Aquari (Jan 1, 2017)

advertising BOTH of your towns? thirsty for attention much?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 1, 2017)

Hardly advertising when one doesn't even have a dream address.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 1, 2017)

That doesn't change anything.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 1, 2017)

can your avi be any smaller? im guessing its meant for ants?


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 1, 2017)

It is!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 1, 2017)

Are you an ant?


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 1, 2017)

No, but what does that have to with anything, ThatOneMapleFangirl?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 1, 2017)

Talking about ants , your brain probably is the same size as an ant 


jk <3


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 1, 2017)

That is the lamest, repeated-70-times "troll" (if you can even call it that) I've ever heard.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 1, 2017)

if art like yours is what youre addicted to then i *strongly* advise you to stop and seek help


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 1, 2017)

I've tried, but I can't stop.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 1, 2017)

yea i guess the worse the thing is, the more addicting it is


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 1, 2017)

Exactly, but the addiction has convinced me that it's something valuable.
Not.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 1, 2017)

" the addiction has convinced me that it's something valuable" wow! its gotten THAT bad?!


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 1, 2017)

Unfortunately, yes.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 2, 2017)

pinklolipop34 said:


> Unfortunately, yes.



Unfortunately, I have to see you talking every day.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 2, 2017)

you signed up like a week ago, go home kiddie you dont belong here


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 2, 2017)

You should have go home since March because u dont fit here :^)

*jk ur awesome*


----------



## Aquari (Jan 2, 2017)

yes i'll take broken english for 500


----------



## Xandra (Jan 2, 2017)

No one is trolling today?


----------



## Aquari (Jan 2, 2017)

nope seems like that ugly avi of yours scared everyone off


----------



## Xandra (Jan 2, 2017)

I can say the same for yours, pixels of pure animated ugliness


----------



## Aquari (Jan 2, 2017)

hmm you obviously havent seen your own sig then


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 2, 2017)

Oh hey you got rid of that dragon eyesore.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 2, 2017)

Let the Atari die.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 2, 2017)

let the flower crown die give it back to tumblr, they can only be triggered for so long


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 2, 2017)

How many times are you going to use that troll?  Geez.


----------



## Irelia (Jan 2, 2017)

HateHorses69


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 2, 2017)

LMAO let the Nicholas Cage meme die.


----------



## Dim (Jan 2, 2017)

Would you prefer John Cena meme?



Spoiler: of course you would!


----------



## Aquari (Jan 2, 2017)

we bare bears? why not stab your eyes out while youre at it?


----------



## Haskell (Jan 2, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> you signed up like a week ago, go home kiddie you dont belong here



I may have signed up a week ago but atleast people want me here.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 2, 2017)

responding to a message from yesterday, get over it besides i dont think anyone wants a person that makes useless threads


----------



## Haskell (Jan 2, 2017)

What's a teabagel? And maybe I only responded today because I have a life outside of TBT.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 2, 2017)

"today in history: Jan. 2nd" really?....spam for tbt much?


----------



## Haskell (Jan 2, 2017)

You have the title "I...feel...cold......" for a reason. It doesn't say "Administrator" or "Moderator". If the admins and the mods had a problem with me and felt like it was spam they would have contacted me. 

Atleast I'm interested in something besides a pokemon that is old af (avatar).

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also don't need to "spam for tbt much". I have a shop that people purchase items from on a daily basis. It's called exchanging. If you're jealous about how much bells then maybe you should try atleast 0.01%.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 2, 2017)

What a waste of a username change. What the heck is irhaskell8??


----------



## Haskell (Jan 2, 2017)

I actually never changed my username bro! lmao! 

You're ignorant. What does irhaskell8 sound like? An email address..

What is pinklolipop? You didn't even spell lollipop right, for one. What message are you trying to pull through by naming yourself pinklolipop? That you can't spell and you like "lollipops"?


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 2, 2017)

How do you not know what a lolipop is? Nor the color pink? I spelled it like that because that's how I've spelt it over the years I've used that name. That's my username because I've grown attached to it, and at least mine makes sense. Ir? Hask? Ell8? I can't find a single word in there.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 2, 2017)

Haskell is my last name. Feel ignorant?

I know what a lollipop is. It can either be something you suck on or "something you suck on."

- - - Post Merge - - -

Right now, you're just spinning out nonsense. Just like your hairline.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 2, 2017)

I have no reason to feel ignorant, "bro". Spinning nonsense? Don't you mean spitting? That's not my actual hairline, so...


----------



## Haskell (Jan 2, 2017)

Like I said, SPINNING NONSENSE. 

Your middle name is ignorant.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 2, 2017)

Signed up like a week ago and already at 1k tbt wow you spam a lot don't you? And your sig is spam too lol gg


----------



## Haskell (Jan 2, 2017)

My sig is spam because I advertise my shop? lol. Tell that to ANYONE who advertises their shops. 

1k TBT? Yea, it's called SELLING things. You should try moving on and letting things develop, you still have the same amount of brain cells you had when you were a fetus.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Last time I checked it was MY signature. 


Sh-Sh-Sho-Shots FIRED!


----------



## Aquari (Jan 2, 2017)

Love how you type like a 2 year old, give up and learn how to troll the right way


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

I type like a two year old? I could work as a 911 operator for my typing speed. The difference is this is a forum, not a * job.

Trolololololololololololololololololololol

Wtf is your signature anyways? Looks like a catholic church where priests come up with excuses and convoluted opinions.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

I 


Can


Type



Like



You


Too



You're



Not 



Special


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

I never said I was special. Where are you getting your false facts from? falsefacts.com


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

"I can work as a 911 operater with my typing speed" oh please it takes you like a good 5mins to respond, just quit already


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Ok... that's not what everyone else tells me. It just goes to show that you are incredibly and irreversibly uneducated.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I type faster than a ex-911 operator. So beat it. :3 Suck it.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

*"I type faster than a ex-911 operator. So beat it. :3 Suck it."*

*"gay trump supporter"*

OOOOOOOHHHHHH watch out guys! we got a special snowflake over here!


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

So now you're making fun of my sexuality? Nice trolling. Sounds like a bigoted Christian imo.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 3, 2017)

Best troll ever! Aimed at Teabagel, definitely not irhackshell or whatever.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ys7-6_t7OEQ

- - - Post Merge - - -



pinklolipop34 said:


> Best troll ever!



I'm not the troll! You are! 

Ya breath stank. Ya crusty. Ya musty. Ya dusty.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

"So now you're making fun of my sexuality?" lmao triggered activated


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> "So now you're making fun of my sexuality?" lmao triggered activated



Actually. I'm just sitting here chilling with my Justin Bieber songs giving out free crowns. Not triggered, my friend. Just not bigoted.


----------



## Dim (Jan 3, 2017)

Me: Mr. Owl, how many post merges will it take for irhaskell8 to get their point across?
Mr. Owl: Let's find out!


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> Actually. I'm just sitting here chilling with my Justin Bieber songs giving out free crowns. Not triggered, my friend. Just not bigoted.



here i got this for you, **plays triggered distorted audio clip**


----------



## Dim (Jan 3, 2017)

uh one


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

pinklolipop34 said:


> Best troll ever! Aimed at Teabagel, definitely not irhackshell or whatever.



pinklolipop34 

What your mouth goes pink when you suck * (loLLipops) and you've sucked 34 of them?


----------



## Dim (Jan 3, 2017)

uh two

- - - Post Merge - - -

uh three


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> here i got this for you, **plays triggered distorted audio clip**



I ain't triggered. Your just being edgy, like your hairline.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nox said:


> uh two
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> uh three



Nox, why tf do your polar bears in your signature have a tiger on the back? Are they confused? From what you've done to them, they probably are.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> I ain't triggered. Your just being edgy, like your hairline.



hairline joke number two guys!  that makes two failed attempts at that one!


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Z5-P9v3F8w

- - - Post Merge - - -

Atleast my life isn't a failure!


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

threee! three post merges to get your point across! hes on a roll!


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Three post merges? Wtf. Nah fam, I just gotta post what I'm listening to because you listen to **** cuz you are ****.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

oooooohh using swear woords! watch out we got ourselves some edge!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 3, 2017)

WTF NINJA'D

You are even more edgy! edgier than a tumblr 10 year old kid!


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> oooooohh using swear woords! watch out we got ourselves some edge!



The only problem I see is you. A bigoted Christian.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Taiko said:


> WTF NINJA'D
> 
> You are even more edgy! edgier than a tumblr 10 year old kid!



What kind of name is Taiko? Is it supposed to be Taki? Are you in love with Takis? Damn son, you need to get a life.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> The only problem I see is you. A bigoted Christian.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



"bigoted christian" when i havent even mentioned my religion gg go home

EDIT: post merge no. 4!!! ggggggggg


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Taiko said:


> WTF NINJA'D
> 
> You are even more edgy! edgier than a tumblr 10 year old kid!



I'm roflmao rn. Edgy? How about sexy!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 3, 2017)

Taiko is a japanese drum , you uncivilized dummy guy


----------



## Ghibli (Jan 3, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> The only problem I see is you. A bigoted Christian.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



are you really asking what kind of username is with a username like yours....LMAO


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> "bigoted christian" when i havent even mentioned my religion gg go home



Generally when you don't agree with people expressing themselves freely, you're a Christian. A bigoted one.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 3, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> I'm roflmao rn. Edgy? How about sexy!



that was to teabagel d u m m y


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Pooki said:


> are you really asking what kind of username is with a username like yours....LMAO



It's called not giving a ****. Try that? xD


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 3, 2017)

ow . edgy guy ♥


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Taiko said:


> Taiko is a japanese drum , you uncivilized dummy guy



You can't even put words together properly to form a correct sentence. Give this guy a grammy..

- - - Post Merge - - -



Taiko said:


> ow . edgy guy ♥



Did you just assume my gender?! roflmao


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> Generally when you don't agree with people expressing themselves freely, you're a Christian. A bigoted one.



ripperoni when you dont actually know what the christian religion is, please stop youre embarrassing yourself


----------



## Ghibli (Jan 3, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> It's called not giving a ****. Try that? xD



you seem to be giving one hell of a ****, with that typing game. I can just imagine it now;* breathes heavily and smashing *


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 3, 2017)

wtf this thread is a big mess


I bet you dont even know what your user title says


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Pooki said:


> you seem to be giving one hell of a ****, with that typing game. I can just imagine it now;* breathes heavily and smashing *



Actually, I give no ****. The only thing I give a **** for rn is Justin Bieber. Do yourself a favor and stop typing nonsense.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> Actually, I give no ****. The only thing I give a **** for rn is Justin Bieber. Do yourself a favor and stop typing nonsense.



"stop typing nonsense" **uses swear words* lol calm down child, read the trump quotes in your sig which you probs got off the toxic part of tumblr


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> ripperoni when you dont actually know what the christian religion is, please stop youre embarrassing yourself



Ok. Now I'm triggered. Lmao!

For years I was trying to be this perfect picture lil golden Christian boy. Well guess what, that religion is messed up. I said hell with that ****. Hell, I'd rather have a Muslim friend than a Christian friend.


----------



## Ghibli (Jan 3, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> Actually, I give no ****. The only thing I give a **** for rn is Justin Bieber. Do yourself a favor and stop typing nonsense.



who even shows upgrade badges..


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> "stop typing nonsense" **uses swear words* lol calm down child, read the trump quotes in your sig which you probs got off the toxic part of tumblr



Um actually I got it off the toxic part of your Mom last night while she was moaning.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pooki said:


> who even shows upgrade badges..



Dafuq you talking about, Honey Boo Boo?


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> Ok. Now I'm triggered. Lmao!
> 
> For years I was trying to be this perfect picture lil golden Christian boy. Well guess what, that religion is messed up. I said hell with that ****. Hell, I'd rather have a Muslim friend than a Christian friend.



rip if i wanted a sob story i would go to tumblr bye felicia


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> rip if i wanted a sob story i would go to tumblr bye felicia



Who tf uses "bye Felicia" anymore! Like tf? Are you in Middle School because let me tell you... "bye Felicia" wasn't cool in the first place.

Now, unclog your stupidity to a lil' JB. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdDVtFvJwUc


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> Who tf uses "bye Felicia" anymore! Like tf? Are you in Middle School because let me tell you... "bye Felicia" wasn't cool in the first place.
> 
> Now, unclog your stupidity to a lil' JB. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdDVtFvJwUc



LMAO you say im a middle schooler when you listen to jb? ok byeeee


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 3, 2017)

Who tf likes JB anymore?

Teabagel : im out of ideas so ill say ily <3


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> LMAO you say im a middle schooler when you listen to jb? ok byeeee



JB is bae, fam. Atleast I don't watch myself twerk in the mirror trying to make myself feel better.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> JB is bae, fam. Atleast I don't watch myself twerk in the mirror trying to make myself feel better.



listen to jb, lol do you go to starbucks too?


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Taiko said:


> Who tf likes JB anymore?
> 
> Teabagel : im out of ideas so ill say ily <3



He still got Beliebers. It's called loyalty. Maybe your girlfriend should try it sometime.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Teabagel said:


> listen to jb, lol do you go to starbucks too?



No, I drink Coffee from home. Simple crap in it too; cream, sugar and I call it COFFEELICIOUS.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> He still got Beliebers. It's called loyalty. Maybe your girlfriend should try it sometime.



"maybe your girlfriend should try it sometime" hes gay, BYE FELICIA


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 3, 2017)

lmao fail . im gay :') get out of here kiddo

- - - Post Merge - - -



Teabagel said:


> "maybe your girlfriend should try it sometime" hes gay, BYE FELICIA



*oh , how you know? o.o*


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> "maybe your girlfriend should try it sometime" hes gay, BYE FELICIA



Still using BYE FELICIA. Dafuq! Get a life, m8. 

Doesn't mean I can't get a little here and there. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Taiko said:


> lmao fail . im gay :') get out of here kiddo
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



She stalks mofos.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> Still using BYE FELICIA. Dafuq! Get a life, m8.
> 
> Doesn't mean I can't get a little here and there.
> 
> ...



"get a life" **gets triggered by a forum game** like i said. BYEEE


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Taiko said:


> lmao fail . im gay :') get out of here kiddo
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I'm gay too.

Didn't you hear the news? Your boyfriend is now a girl, so she's your girlfriend. What did you do to confuse her??!!??!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Teabagel said:


> "get a life" **gets triggered by a forum game** like i said. BYEEE



It's called in the moment. Atleast I can live a moment, because I have a LIFE. L-I-F-E


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> I'm gay too.
> 
> Didn't you hear the news? Your boyfriend is now a girl, so she's your girlfriend. What did you do to confuse her??!!??!!
> 
> ...


"a moment" is that what you call being triggered? why not go to sleep you have school tomorrow


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> "a moment" is that what you call being triggered? why not go to sleep you have school tomorrow



Girl, you ain't my mother. If you were, I'd either be dead or dead.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 3, 2017)

Fail #2 : I currently dont have a bf. Get out :'o


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Taiko said:


> Fail #2 : I currently dont have a bf. Get out :'o



That's what they all say...


----------



## Dim (Jan 3, 2017)

"This face of irhaskell8 is nasty and it's tough to look at." - Donald J. Trump


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> Girl, you ain't my mother. If you were, I'd either be dead or dead.



if i was your mother you wouldve been given up for adoption, byee sweaty

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nox said:


> "This face of irhaskell8 is nasty and it's tough to look at." - Donald J. Trump



as well as his *hairline* see i can make bad hairline jokes too!


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Nox said:


> "This face of irhaskell8 is nasty and it's tough to look at." - Donald J. Trump



Nice one. Where'd you get it from? The liberal media?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> if i was your mother you wouldve been given up for adoption, byee sweaty
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


*OMG I LOVE YOU LMAO*

Nox : Primarina is a better pokemon and WBB sucks


----------



## maddiofbumpleb (Jan 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> if i was your mother you wouldve been given up for adoption, byee sweaty
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



If i was *your* mother, I would've had an abortion.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> if i was your mother you wouldve been given up for adoption, byee sweaty
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



If I was given up for adoption atleast I'd have a chance of surviving the terror of your womb.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

maddiofbumpleb said:


> If i was *your* mother, I would've had an abortion.



ooohh nice one, now get outta here with your pink sig cause you think youre cute


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> ooohh nice one, now get outta here with your pink sig cause you think youre cute



She ain't a ratass trap like you are.


----------



## Dim (Jan 3, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> Nice one. Where'd you get it from? The liberal media?


No, Trump. He wants to build an entire wall around you so people wouldn't have to look at ya!


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kffacxfA7G4
Real catchy, try it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Again with the false information! Like bro, do you even fact check?


----------



## maddiofbumpleb (Jan 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> ooohh nice one, now get outta here with your pink sig cause you think youre cute



You're*


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

What's wrong with pink, teabagel?


----------



## Dim (Jan 3, 2017)

Pink font is hard to read?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 3, 2017)

WBB is hard to watch , horrible cartoon 


*jk obvs <3*


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Nox said:


> Pink font is hard to read?



Your eyes must have been infected from all the liberal influence.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> What's wrong with pink, teabagel?



light pink on white= impossible to read and how to get your posts ignored 101, use that tiny pea you call a brain please


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> light pink on white= impossible to read and how to get your posts ignored 101, use that tiny pea you call a brain please



Stop talking about yourself. We all know you have less brain cells, we don't need to make you cry.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHVhwcOg6y8   500,000,000+ Likes, tell me you can do better fam.


----------



## Dim (Jan 3, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> Your eyes must have been infected from all the liberal influence.


John Cena wears pink but u can't c him!

Also, when did I say I was Liberal? #NoPostMerge!


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Nox said:


> John Cena wears pink but u can't c him!
> 
> Also, when did I say I was Liberal? #NoPostMerge!



Haha. Trying to twist the FACTS. You kinda made it clear when you started playing the liberal propaganda against President-elect Donald John Trump. Are you fact checking this time?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nox said:


> John Cena wears pink but u can't c him!
> 
> Also, when did I say I was Liberal? #NoPostMerge!



I see John Cena and his muscular self perfectly fine in pink. Again, your eyes are infected.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> Haha. Trying to twist the FACTS. You kinda made it clear when you started playing the liberal propaganda against President-elect Donald John Trump. Are you fact checking this time?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



post merge 6! wooooo on a roll!


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> post merge 6! wooooo on a roll!



You can only call me out on post-merging and compared to your ignoramus self, it's nothing.

Again, try something different fam.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 3, 2017)

how about you get JB , trump and your horrible trolling out of here ?


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> You can only call me out on post-merging and compared to your ignoramus self, it's nothing.
> 
> Again, try something different fam.



*gets triggered again* you really are on a roll!


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Taiko said:


> how about you get JB , trump and your horrible trolling out of here ?



Justin Bieber is busy making more money than you can make in your lifetime.
Trump is busy making America great again.
And if you are annoyed by me, there's something called closing the tab. Ever took a computer class?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Teabagel said:


> *gets triggered again* you really are on a roll!



I think you need to learn what triggered means.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 3, 2017)

FAIL #3: Im under 18 years old , which means i cannot even get a job , get out uwu

<3


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Taiko said:


> FAIL #3: Im under 18 years old , which means i cannot even get a job , get out uwu
> 
> <3



Bruh, people younger than you have better computer skills. Computer classes are open throughout high school. Maybe you should stop being lazy fam...

I apologize if I don't stalk you like Teabagel stalks so I get some of your "life facts" incorrect. I have a life.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> Bruh, people younger than you have better computer skills. Computer classes are open throughout high school. Maybe you should stop being lazy fam...



bruh and fam, what are you 12? clearly you must be since you also listen to jb please, go to sleep its past your bedtime


----------



## Dim (Jan 3, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> Bruh, people younger than you have better computer skills. Computer classes are open throughout high school. Maybe you should stop being lazy *fam...*


Says the one who can't complete his sentence.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Nox said:


> Says the one who can't complete his sentence.



One, I'm on an academics team and we happened to have placed in a major competition. Second, I have never gotten a single B in any grammar or English related class. 

Fail!
Now listen to this... maybe you'll get some... Confidence. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47YClVMlthI


----------



## Dim (Jan 3, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> One, I'm on an academics team and we happened to have placed in a major competition. Second, I have never gotten a single B in any grammar or English related class.


Want a cookie?


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

i hope you dont plan on staying here for long, i think it should be MORE than clear that no one wants you here

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nox said:


> Want a cookie?



also a special snowflake victim card


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Nox said:


> Want a cookie?



No but I think you should go to bed so you can get some rest and actually do something with what you have of a life left.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Teabagel said:


> i hope you dont plan on staying here for long, i think it should be MORE than clear that no one wants you here
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ok. It's called a trolling thread. No one wants anyone here. Got it? Get it? Good! If you don't, idgaf.

I don't need you special snowflake victim card either for being gay. Wtf.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> No but I think you should go to bed so you can get some rest and actually do something with what you have of a life left.



and you should go to bed, you have school in the morning, hun


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> and you should go to bed, you have school in the morning, hun



And don't you have a job? Oh wait, no. You're a bum living in your Mom's basement.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> No but I think you should go to bed so you can get some rest and actually do something with what you have of a life left.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



notice how i didnt mention anything about you being gay in my post, learn how to read you hooligan


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> notice how i didnt mention anything about you being gay in my post, learn how to read you hooligan



Hey, hooligan! Look back at your posts. You started mentioning a special snowflake victim card when you started talking about my sexuality. Get wrecked!


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> Hey, hooligan! Look back at your posts. You started mentioning a special snowflake victim card when you started talking about my sexuality. Get wrecked!



you: One, I'm on an academics team and we happened to have placed in a major competition. Second, I have never gotten a single B in any grammar or English related class.

Nox: want a cookie?

me: also a special snowflake victim card

see how theres nothing about being gay?


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> Hey, hooligan! Look back at your posts. You started mentioning a special snowflake victim card when you started talking about my sexuality. Get wrecked!



you: One, I'm on an academics team and we happened to have placed in a major competition. Second, I have never gotten a single B in any grammar or English related class.

Nox: want a cookie?

me: also a special snowflake victim card

see how theres nothing about being gay?


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Earlier than that. Oml, do I need to call a doctor? Do you have problems?


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> Earlier than that. Oml, do I need to call a doctor? Do you have problems?



but also notice how earlier posts had nothing to do with the conversation where this is taking place, please leave youre embarrassing yourself so much rn lol


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

"gay trump supporter"

 OOOOOOOHHHHHH watch out guys! we got a special snowflake over here! 

- TeaBagel


BRUH! Get owned!


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> "gay trump supporter"
> 
> OOOOOOOHHHHHH watch out guys! we got a special snowflake over here!
> 
> ...



who's really getting owned here that has nothing to do with our current convo omg please, im tearing up from laughing, can you just not though


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> who's really getting owned here that has nothing to do with our current convo omg please, im tearing up from laughing, can you just not though



You were trying to prove there was no correlation between "special snowflake" and "gay"... looks like you failed and that you're just trying to cover your mess.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> You were trying to prove there was no correlation between "special snowflake" and "gay"... looks like you failed and that you're just trying to cover your mess.



LMAO do you really need another look of how this started?!

you: One, I'm on an academics team and we happened to have placed in a major competition. Second, I have never gotten a single B in any grammar or English related class.

Nox: want a cookie?

me: also a special snowflake victim card

*^^THAT is where my "special snowflake victim card" post stemmed from, now can your brain process that or do you need another run through? *


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DK_0jXPuIr0   King Of Pop

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Special Snowflake" - you can change it to a "card" but it's the same thing. Stop trying to cover a messy mess you made.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DK_0jXPuIr0   King Of Pop
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> "Special Snowflake" - you can change it to a "card" but it's the same thing. Stop trying to cover a messy mess you made.



8th post merge, omg i just LOVE how you keep trying to use the fact that youre gay  as your shield, cant even rn, why not take a break and cool off? i can see the steam youre blowing out of your ears from all the way here lol


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> 8th post merge, omg i just LOVE how you keep trying to use the fact that youre gay  as your shield, cant even rn, why not take a break and cool off? i can see the steam youre blowing out of your ears from all the way here lol



Omg I just LOVE how I'm not using the fact that I am not straight as my shield. I'm just telling how it is. Maybe you should try it sometime! Maybe you won't have to live like a bum in your Mommy's basement if you do...

8th post merge... Like it's a big deal compared to your problems. Lmao


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> Omg I just LOVE how I'm not using the fact that I am not straight as my shield. I'm just telling how it is. Maybe you should try it sometime! Maybe you won't have to live like a bum in your Mommy's basement if you do...
> 
> 8th post merge... Like it's a big deal compared to your problems. Lmao



oooh you got me! is that what you wanted to hear?, im not even gonna bother anymore you just stay in you little safe-space bubble, and blame people for random things, should i also throw in a "hugh mungus" joke in there too so you have more of a reason to be triggered?


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> oooh you got me! is that what you wanted to hear?, im not even gonna bother anymore you just stay in you little safe-space bubble, and blame people for random things, should i also throw in a "hugh mungus" joke in there too so you have more of a reason to be triggered?



Look. I don't need a safe-space. That's for the college kiddos. I'm open bro. 

And again! Check your definition of the word triggered! lmao

You're trying to use what would make a liberal upset against an individual who is mostly republican. Seriously? lol


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> Look. I don't need a safe-space. That's for the college kiddos. I'm open bro.
> 
> And again! Check your definition of the word triggered! lmao
> 
> You're trying to use what would make a liberal upset against an individual who is mostly republican. Seriously? lol



ooh nice lets bring politics in too, why not!? and now that we're bringing random things into this, let me just add that my name is hugh mungus, i love flan, and i also have a phone!


----------



## NotUrMilk (Jan 3, 2017)

Ugh,Cancer. Cancer. And Even more Cancer.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> ooh nice lets bring politics in too, why not!? and now that we're bringing random things into this, let me just add that my name is hugh mungus, i love flan, and i also have a phone!



Lol. Go to bed, you bum.


----------



## NotUrMilk (Jan 3, 2017)

Dank Meme Alert!, quick somebody call the overused meme police

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sometimes....







I cry when I'm hungry.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

NotUrMilk said:


> Dank Meme Alert!, quick somebody call the overused meme police
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



go home youre drunk


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> go home youre drunk



Um. You're drunk, m8. Don't mess with her. .-.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> Um. You're drunk, m8. Don't mess with her. .-.



im surprised there wasnt a post merge in this one


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

I'm surprised you didn't mention my sexuality in this one.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

ojhhhhh here we go again folks!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 3, 2017)

*what kind of war is this?*


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

the real question is, what kind of sig is that?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 3, 2017)

Its my favorite starters , better than your pokemon at your avatar


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Okay, takis.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

well atleast my avi is transparent, not like the grey background on yours that stick out like a sore thumb


----------



## Dim (Jan 3, 2017)

Chesnaught > Sneasel
Incineroar > Sneasel
Samurott> Sneasel
Ur mom > Sneasel


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

i'll have you know my mom IS a sneasel!

watching paint dry>wbb


----------



## Dim (Jan 3, 2017)

Watching paint dry must be pretty god damn awesome then!


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

anything is pretty damn awesome compared to wbb


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Except you.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 3, 2017)

How awfully immature.


----------



## Irelia (Jan 3, 2017)

I agree with you tbh ^^ smfh
but your collectible lineup looks weird


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 3, 2017)

Yeah, I know. It's ugly, but I don't want to spend my TBT on something that just makes your sidebar look nice.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

ooh you dont like spending tbt on collectiblesss arent you just the coolest person on here?!


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 3, 2017)

??? Um, no.


----------



## Akira-chan (Jan 3, 2017)

N E R D


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 3, 2017)

H O W ?


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

pinklolipop (not lollipop.. .-.) Did you come back here because you ran out of lollipops to suck?


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 3, 2017)

I came here to see Teabagel's trolls. Nothing is more entertaining. Issue?


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

pinklolipop34 said:


> I came here to see Teabagel's trolls. Nothing is more entertaining. Issue?


*
There is an issue. Here's a tissue.*



*gives lollipop a tissue to wipe off... (insert thought)*


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 3, 2017)

Wow, you couldn't think of anything? These trolls suck. Where's Teabagel?!


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Just like you suck!


Teabagel doesn't want to get infected. She's avoiding you.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 3, 2017)

You don't know the first thing about me, so you're in no place the to say that.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

pinklolipop34 said:


> You don't know the first thing about me, so you're in no place the to say that.



I know that you like lolipops, not lollipops.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

is lolipops the only thing you can think about when trolling her?  go get some lessons on how to troll people


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 3, 2017)

Finally, you're here! I have nothing to troll you on so... yeah just troll me.


----------



## Mekan1 (Jan 3, 2017)

Teabagel, there is a new sheriff in town
Now stop looking like a clown
I don't think that you can spit fire
Smartest thing you have done is run into a barbed wire
You posting is lame
And Mekan will come, and rob you of your fame


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 3, 2017)

You'll never be as good as Teabagel, let alone better.


----------



## Mekan1 (Jan 3, 2017)

You will never get any more of your dreamies.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Mekan1 said:


> You will never get any more of your dreamies.



You are my dreamy.


----------



## Mekan1 (Jan 3, 2017)

Sorry, I can't quite understand what you are saying I am only 3 years old


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 3, 2017)

Um, is that supposed to be a troll?
Ninja'd!


----------



## Mekan1 (Jan 3, 2017)

What does ninja'd mean? Some sort of japanese karate move?


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

pinklolipop34 said:


> Um, is that supposed to be a troll?
> Ninja'd!



You are a troll. Crusty, dusty, musty... yucky!


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

learn forum terms you skrub


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> learn forum terms you skrub



Says the bum that doesn't know the definition of triggered. .-.


----------



## Mekan1 (Jan 3, 2017)

Let me help you Teabagel

Urban Dictionary:

Triggered

Getting filled with hate after seeing, hearing or experiencing something you can't stand.

And now for my troll.

DEEZ NUTS

HA GOTEEM

Highlight my entire post.

To everyone who said it is an old meme, it is but who cares.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBNO-83wYek&lc=z13byldjrnn4tn3bd04ccbqbpzjsufth4ug0k

Look at this homophobic troll. First comment by DEE he replied to. Without Jesus Hell Awaits is his Youtube name.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mekan1 said:


> Let me help you Teabagel
> 
> Urban Dictionary:
> 
> ...



I'll highlight more than just your post.


----------



## Mekan1 (Jan 3, 2017)

As you know, I am 3 and only know certain things. I don't understand what you mean by "I'll highlight more than just your post." and "homophobic"


----------



## Goat_cat (Jan 3, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> Says the bum that doesn't know the definition of triggered. .-.




Harambe may rest within your soul, my friend.
Ninja'd

#DunnoWhatToSaySquad


----------



## Mekan1 (Jan 3, 2017)

Why would he rest inside of me? That would be odd. Well, says the person who has a goat and cat resting inside of them.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Mekan1 said:


> Why would he rest inside of me? That would be odd. Well, says the person who has a goat and cat resting inside of them.



At least he isn't obsessed over old memes.


----------



## Mekan1 (Jan 3, 2017)

At least I am not obsessed with Donald Trump.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

I'm not obsessed with Donald Trump. I'm obsessed with Justin Bieber
#FactsStr8


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

no no, i think you ARE obsessed with him, good luck surviving in this forum


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> no no, i think you ARE obsessed with him, good luck surviving in this forum



Haters gonna hate... No wonder you can't get a bf.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> Haters gonna hate... No wonder you can't get a bf.



jokes on you buddy boy, i already do have one, fail. #1


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 3, 2017)

Your boyfriend must be blind AF to date someone as ugly as you.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Your boyfriend must be blind AF to date someone as ugly as you.



not As blind as you, seeing that you have such ugly villagers


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 3, 2017)

You're telling me you don't have a single one of the villagers that I do?


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You're telling me you don't have a single one of the villagers that I do?



youre telling me that the ugly villagers you have displayed in those eye melting sig banners are actually worth having? that really shows how much  you care about your town


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 3, 2017)

Well it's obvious you like Pok?mon way more than AC:NL so that shows how much you care about your town.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Well it's obvious you like Pok?mon way more than AC:NL so that shows how much you care about your town.



i might not play ac as much anymore but i can assure you dont have to worry, my town will stay better than yours  no matter how many years im away


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 3, 2017)

Hmmph.  I give up for now I suppose.  The Queen of Trolls is our leader for a reason.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Hmmph.  I give up for now I suppose.  The Queen of Trolls is our leader for a reason.



heh, the fact that this thread wasnt in the new posts page despite you posting here just barely should be more than enough to know you arent welcome here, it really shows how much the forum doesnt care about what you have to say ;}


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> heh, the fact that this thread wasnt in the new posts page despite you posting here just barely should be more than enough to know you arent welcome here, it really shows how much the forum doesnt care about what you have to say ;}



Teabagel this forum hates you and your guts. You're like a cheerleading captain that the cheerleaders don't even like. Your town sux as much I want to suck JB.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> Teabagel this forum hates you and your guts. You're like a cheerleading captain that the cheerleaders don't even like. Your town sux as much I want to suck JB.



oh look its mr. spammer, how bout you use the tbt you earned from post spamming to buy yourself some avi art or at the very least a decent sidebar setup


----------



## Xandra (Jan 3, 2017)

At least he earned more tbt in less than a month than you have since March :3


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 3, 2017)

Tell that to me, ThatOneMarshalFangirl, and everyone else who practically worships Teabagel. What do you know about the members of this Forum, you joined not even 2 weeks ago.
Ninja'd, was to it irhaskell8.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

Xandra said:


> At least he earned more tbt in less than a month than you have since March :3



that argument would be valid if not for the fact that i had 24k tbt at one point, so byyye felicia


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

SHOTS FIRED!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Teabagel said:


> that argument would be valid if not for the fact that i had 24k tbt at one point, so byyye felicia



But you do not anymore.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> SHOTS FIRED!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



i could easily make a portion of that back if i spammed posts like you


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 3, 2017)

*claps*


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

I don't spam posts. I'm involved with the community. #GetBrainCells


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> I don't spam posts. I'm involved with the community. #GetBrainCells



"i dont spam" **has made 70+ post in just today** yea alright keep telling yourself that


----------



## Xandra (Jan 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> that argument would be valid if not for the fact that i had 24k tbt at one point, so byyye felicia



No proof, not valid. :3 byyeee teabagel


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

Xandra said:


> No proof, not valid. :3 byyeee teabagel




 back when my username was tonic, byyyeee


----------



## Xandra (Jan 3, 2017)

Making 70+ posts in a day shouldn't be called spamming, it should be called being an active member of the community, he could probably be more active and helpful in a day than you would in a month


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 3, 2017)

Capital T. You're the one who complained about grammar a few pages back, you hypocrite.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

pinklolipop34 said:


> Capital T. You're the one who complaied about grammar a few pages back, you hypocrite.



teabagel doesn't deserve a capital t in her name she don't even deserve correct writing


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

rottenlolipop said:


> Capital T. You're the one who complained about grammar a few pages back, you hypocrite.



fixed your username


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 3, 2017)

*Doesn't
@Teabagel: Omg that's such a good troll!


----------



## Xandra (Jan 3, 2017)

pink**lollipop*34


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

pinklolipop34 said:


> *Doesn't
> @Teabagel: Omg that's such a good troll!



Doesn't suck? Everyone knows I do. What are you talking about?


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 3, 2017)

Know before you post. I explained why I spelt it like that on here and on the "Meaning of Your Username?" thread.
Ninja'd! And to irhaskell8:
You said don't instead of doesn't.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

pinklolipop34 said:


> *Doesn't
> @Teabagel: Omg that's such a good troll!



why do you have numbers mixed in your username, this is a forum not an algebra class


----------



## Xandra (Jan 3, 2017)

Algebra is mostly about letters not numbers


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

GET WRECKED!



Teabagel said:


> why do you have numbers mixed in your username, this is a forum not an algebra class



Why do you have tea and a bagel? This is a forum not a culinary class. .-.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> GET WRECKED!
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have tea and a bagel? This is a forum not a culinary class. .-.



and how is "wrecked" a troll? its a trolling thread not kiss the user above's ***


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> and how is "wrecked" a troll? its a trolling thread not kiss the user above's ***



Well! Maybe I like the ***???

"ir Haskell is annoying " nice tag. I care so much about what you think.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

IRLhasskelmasskelpascal said:


> Well! Maybe I like the ***???
> 
> "ir Haskell is annoying " nice tag. I care so much about what you think.


also fixed your username


----------



## Xandra (Jan 3, 2017)

Probably made by Pinklolipop, Teabagel's minion


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 3, 2017)

I am not even close to that honor! Also, no I didn't. How do you add tags anyway? Found it! I'm so stupid, the button has been there the whole time >.<


----------



## Xandra (Jan 3, 2017)

pinklolipop34 said:


> I am not even close to that honor! Also, no I didn't. How do you add tags anyway?



If you see below all of the tags, just below where it says all of the people browsing this thread, just click the Add/Edit tags button ^^


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

"fixed your username" 

I don't need to fix jack shi*. The only person who needs to fix jack shi* is you, Teabagel.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

rottenlolipop, how dare you let yourself be outsmarted by a newbie skum


----------



## Xandra (Jan 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> rottenlolipop, how dare you let yourself be outsmarted by a newbie skum



Lol, that 'newbie skum' (i assume you mean me, and whatever that means) probably made you jealous of how nice and helpful i can be


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> rottenlolipop, how dare you let yourself be outsmarted by a newbie skum




You're the skum and the bum! Stop drinking all my rum!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xandra said:


> Lol, that 'newbie skum' (i assume you mean me, and whatever that means) probably made you jealous of how nice and helpful i can be



You were very helpful last night.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 3, 2017)

I never thought about tags, I find them irrelevant!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 3, 2017)

You idiots can't even spell "scum" right.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

pinklolipop34 said:


> I never thought about tags, I find them irrelevant!



Just like you are.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 3, 2017)

There are several idiots out there, you should really specify.
Ninja'd again, I'm on a roll!


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You idiots can't even spell "scum" right.



You're the idiot. You're a fangirl of Marshal? That's beastiality.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You idiots can't even spell "scum" right.



dont flatter yourself you peasants dont deserve correctly spelled words from me


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

pinklolipop34 said:


> There are several idiots out there, you should really specify.
> Ninja'd again, I'm on a roll!



Yea, just to let you know so you don't have to overwork your brain it is... pinklolipop34 and Teabagel. One is obsessed with food and the other one can't even spell lollipop right.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> You're the idiot. You're a fangirl of Marshal? That's beastiality.



being a fangirl doesnt mean she wants to have that kind of relationship with him, get your pea sized mind out of the gutter


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> dont flatter yourself you peasants dont deserve correctly spelled words from me



You're flattering yourself, m8.


----------



## Xandra (Jan 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> dont flatter yourself you peasants dont deserve correctly spelled words from me



*Don't


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 3, 2017)

You think Donald Trump is going to be a good president?  You must be King Idiot.  Also ninja'd.  Crap.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> being a fangirl doesnt mean she wants to have that kind of relationship with him, get your pea sized mind out of the gutter



Check her internet history. In the mean time, we should check yours.

*checking internet history*
OMFG.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You think Donald Trump is going to be a good president?  You must be King Idiot.  Also ninja'd.  Crap.



Fight me, m8. Let's debate, rn right here. I'll show you who's right.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 3, 2017)

Oh my god, a debate! I love debates so much! <3 <3


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

careful i wouldnt want you two to get an infraction for out of topic discussions ;}


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Just as much as you like lollipops, pinklolipop34!

You are an infraction, Teabagel.


----------



## Xandra (Jan 3, 2017)

pinklolipop34 said:


> Oh my god, a debate! I love debates so much! <3 <3



If you love debates so much, why don't you join in? Or are you too scared?  Because i've seen you just liking all of Teabagel's posts, but not contributing to the trolling


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 3, 2017)

You have a heart, I'm so surprised! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xandra said:


> If you love debates so much, why don't you join in? Or are you too scared?  Because i've seen you just liking all of Teabagel's posts, but not contributing to the trolling



There's nothing to join into. And in case you haven't noticed, I suck at trolling. Debating is different.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

pinklolipop34 said:


> You have a heart, I'm so surprised!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



You're right. You're here.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 3, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> Just as much as you like lollipops, pinklolipop34!
> 
> You are an infraction, Teabagel.



No, more. Like way more.


----------



## Xandra (Jan 3, 2017)

Hmm, i wonder where ThatOneWeirdGirlWhoIsObssessedWithMarshal is, it's getting kind of dull in here without her sassy non-sense remarks


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 3, 2017)

You mean ThatOneMarshalFangirl? Yes, everything is dull without her.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

atleast we have rottenlolipop, shes a free win


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 3, 2017)

<3


----------



## Xandra (Jan 3, 2017)

We have: CheapTeaAndCrustyBagels, RottenlollipopWhoDoesn'tKnowHowToSpellLollipop, Er-IdkWhatToPutForMyUsernameSoIShouldJustPutHaskell and me, Queen Xandra ;3


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Xandra because you think your some type of queen b**ch?


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

Xandra said:


> We have: CheapTeaAndCrustyBagels, RottenlollipopWhoDoesn'tKnowHowToSpellLollipop, Er-IdkWhatToPutForMyUsernameSoIShouldJustPutHaskell and me, Queen Xandra ;3



queen? lol try harder mate, you cant even fix usernames right like i can


----------



## Xandra (Jan 3, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> Xandra because you think your some type of queen b**ch?



Don't worry, i'll give you 5 more minutes to help you think about a better comeback.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 3, 2017)

Yep, like Teabagel.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

No. You're just "giving" me five minutes because you're off crying in the corner getting bootied.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

Xandratheweeaboo said:


> Don't worry, i'll give you 5 more minutes to help you think about a better comeback.


 and ill give you 20 minutes to learn how to fix usernames


----------



## Xandra (Jan 3, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> No. You're just "giving" me five minutes because you're off crying in the corner getting bootied.



Me getting "bootied"? xD I came to your rescue when you were getting ROASTED by TeaBagel, and lolipop earlier, you should thank me 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Teabagel said:


> and ill give you 20 minutes to learn how to fix usernames



I'll give you an hour to help you think of anything else, other than 'weaboo' ^^ I advice you to try again with something more creative


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 3, 2017)

Oh yeah, because "Queen" was creative. Smh.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

Xandra said:


> Me getting "bootied"? xD I came to your rescue when you were getting ROASTED by TeaBagel, and lolipop earlier, you should thank me
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



i bet you used google translate for that profile quote, i dont blame you though its hard to be a good weeabo these days, why not show off your body pillow collection while youre at it, careful not to drop them though, the might "shatter"


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Why the f do ya'll think I have a username change? I'm thinking of something better. And I want it to be better than Xandra and Pinklolipop34. And especially better than Teabagel!


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 3, 2017)

It's under your items, that's why.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

irRascal8 said:


> Why the f do ya'll think I have a username change? I'm thinking of something better. And I want it to be better than Xandra and Pinklolipop34. And especially better than Teabagel!



maybe because the icon is in your sidebar? use your brain if you even have it anymore


----------



## Xandra (Jan 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> i bet you used google translate for that profile quote, i dont blame you though its hard to be a good weeabo these days, why not show off your body pillow collection while youre at it, careful not to drop them though, the might "shatter"



Well, you can't deny it's better than what the heck "i feel cold" is lol


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> maybe because the icon is in your sidebar? use your brain if you even have it anymore



Says the girl getting f-ed up right now with no job, being a bum in her Mom's basement.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> Says the girl getting f-ed up right now with no job, being a bum in her Mom's basement.



and you think youre doing better, youre probs in a hole in the ground mooching off of tacobell wifi


----------



## Xandra (Jan 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> and you think youre doing better, youre probs in a hole in the ground mooching off of tacobell wifi



What's wrong with Taco Bell's wifi is the real question here.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 3, 2017)

Oh, so you're the one living in a hole mooching off Taco Bell's wifi.


----------



## Xandra (Jan 3, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Oh, so you're the one living in a hole mooching off Taco Bell's wifi.



No offense, but i think Marshal is afraid of you


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 3, 2017)

That's actually illegal.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 3, 2017)

You got ninja'd!


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

pinklolipop34 said:


> That's actually illegal.



You're illegal.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 3, 2017)

So?? XD
Ninja'd again, I'm the champ!!


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

The champ of sucking.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 3, 2017)

Sucking what? Let me guess; lolipops. That's the only thing you can troll me on.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Cuz that's the only thing you do.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> Cuz that's the only thing you do.



your trolls are the equivalent of, "i know you are but what am i?"


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

And you're about to be the equivalent of my fist!


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> And you're about to be the equivalent of my fist!



ooooh so scary! why dont you run along home, im sure your mommy must be worried sick


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

My Mother actually told me if I want to kill myself, she'll give me a gun. xoxo


----------



## Xandra (Jan 3, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> My Mother actually told me if I want to kill myself, she'll give me a gun. xoxo



Nice mum you got there (not being sarcastic lol)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 3, 2017)

There should be a vote to see who gets into the Troll Club, because I dunno who the heck invited you.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Yup. Best Mom ever and I'm the worst son ever.



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> There should be a vote to see who gets into the Troll Club, because I dunno who the heck invited you.



Ur Mom.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

yikes(tm) way to kill the mood bud


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> yikes(tm) way to kill the mood bud



Bud, don't you mean buzzed? Cuz that's what you are rn.


----------



## Xandra (Jan 3, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> There should be a vote to see who gets into the Troll Club, because I dunno who the heck invited you.



I can say the same for you if you were aiming that at me, who invited YOU?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 3, 2017)

Do us all a favor and shut down your Christmas lights for the season.


----------



## Xandra (Jan 3, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Do us all a favor and shut down your Christmas lights for the season.



Do me a favor hun, and fix whatever that mess is of your collectibles, what is is supposed to be, a shamrock-mother's-day-christmas-summer theme?


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Do us all a favor and shut down your Christmas lights for the season.



do us a favor and discard all those ugly cheap collectibles you have, kthx


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Do us all a favor and shut down your Christmas lights for the season.



Do us all a favor and shut down your life. Forever. Marshal will love you for that. Maybe he'll run for mayor.



Teabagel said:


> do us a favor and discard all those ugly cheap collectibles you have, kthx



Do us all a favor and discard all that ugliness on your face, kthx.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> Do us all a favor and shut down your life. Forever. Marshal will love you for that. Maybe he'll run for mayor.
> 
> 
> 
> Do us all a favor and discard all that ugliness on your face, kthx.



ooh wow nice 3rd grade level comeback!


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Xandra said:


> Do me a favor hun, and fix whatever that mess is of your collectibles, what is is supposed to be, a shamrock-mother's-day-christmas-summer theme?



And what are you supposed to be?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Teabagel said:


> ooh wow nice 3rd grade level comeback!



Wow, you're in the 3rd grade!


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> And what are you supposed to be?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



i know you are but what am i?. la la la i cant hear you! <<--- thats basically your comebacks


----------



## Xandra (Jan 3, 2017)

My collectibles are supposed to be Christmas-themed, if you could not see that. What are yours? @irhaskell8


----------



## Irelia (Jan 3, 2017)

cough nvm ninja'd...
I'm... just going to ...stay out of this

seemed pretty heated in here


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 3, 2017)

That's right, stay out of our club and take Nicholas Cage with you.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

as queen of this thread i'll proudly switch out marshalfangirl for shiemi. *bangs royal staff*


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Teabagel, I call tyranny! You are nothing! You are most surely not a queen. Now go scrub the pots and pans before you have no dinner.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> Teabagel, I call tyranny! You are nothing! You are most surely not a queen. Now go scrub the pots and pans before you have no dinner.



silence! back you the dungeon and tacobell wifi with you!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 3, 2017)

Ninja'd.  What kind of dungeon has Taco Bell wifi?


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 3, 2017)

What are you talking about? That's my job.


----------



## Xandra (Jan 3, 2017)

pinklolipop34 said:


> What are you talking about? That's my job.



Demoted lol


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 3, 2017)

Not until Teabagel says it, as she's the one I work for.


----------



## Xandra (Jan 3, 2017)

pinklolipop34 said:


> Not until Teabagel says it, as she's the one I work for.



Are you sure you'd like to scrub toilets? i'd rather be in the dungeon with free tacobell wifi


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 3, 2017)

This is the only way I'll be promoted to Henchman.


----------



## Xandra (Jan 3, 2017)

pinklolipop34 said:


> This is the only way I'll be promoted to Henchman.



You should research, maybe it's best being in the dungeon with the rest of us, the rejects. I mean, we have free wifi, what if Henchmen don't have access to wifi, sure you would spend more time with the Queen, but you know you wont last long without wifi


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 3, 2017)

Xandra said:


> You should research, maybe it's best being in the dungeon with the rest of us, the rejects. I mean, we have free wifi, what if Henchmen don't have access to wifi, sure you would spend more time with the Queen, but you know you wont last long without wifi



You have a good point, but I'm sure I'll get WiFi.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

#MassSuicide

Trollers world-wide are committing suicide in large groups of mostly 10. The largest reported group was estimated to be of at least 43 individuals.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 3, 2017)

The cause is the painfully awful trolling of an individual called irhaskell8.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> The cause is the painfully awful trolling of an individual called irhaskell8.



Yes. I'm going to be an effect of the cause soon.


----------



## Xandra (Jan 3, 2017)

The thread is getting boring now ;-;


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

Xandra said:


> The thread is getting boring now ;-;



maybe you should start trying then


----------



## Xandra (Jan 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> maybe you should start trying then



You should try as well, since you haven't said anything for a while, i assume you are out of comebacks, and have nothing else to say. Shame, Teabagel, shame. You can do better than that. Oh wait, i don't think you can :3


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

Xandra said:


> You should try as well, since you haven't said anything for a while, i assume you are out of comebacks, and have nothing else to say. Shame, Teabagel, shame. You can do better than that. Oh wait, i don't think you can :3



its called analyzing your opponent you should should try it instead of pulling random comebacks out of your ***


----------



## Bunnilla (Jan 3, 2017)

I killed a bunch of sneazels back in Diamond because they were the 2010 zigzagoon for me


----------



## Xandra (Jan 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> its called analyzing your opponent you should should try it instead of pulling random comebacks out of your ***



Swearing doesn't make your trolls look better. I suggest you go take a nap or something, it might help you feel refreshed,since you're lacking of good things to say right now. 'Analyzing your opponent'? xD Take it easy, this is just an online forum game, not a war...


----------



## Bunnilla (Jan 3, 2017)

It's called troll the person ABOVE you
Probs scared to fite me m8 ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Xandra (Jan 3, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> It's called troll the person ABOVE you
> Probs scared to fite me m8 ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



Let's go then m8 fite me, throw your best shot, come on ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Licorice (Jan 3, 2017)

get that cluttered sig outta my FACE

edit ninja'd  :c

DOBIE MORE LIKE DOODOO AMIRITE i hate myself


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

[nvm] not feeling like it


----------



## Bunnilla (Jan 3, 2017)

Your creativity is so bad your town is iterally named after a W101 world 
To Xandra rip my loading of other posts lol


----------



## Xandra (Jan 3, 2017)

Licorice said:


> get that cluttered sig outta my FACE



Boi, You don't even have a sig!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bunnilla said:


> Your creativity is so bad your town is iterally named after a W101 world



YOUR creativity is so bad, you've had the same sig for ages 
(omg someone else knows w101 yus!)


----------



## Licorice (Jan 3, 2017)

Xandra said:


> Boi, You don't even have a sig!



MY SIG IS ABSENT JUST LIKE MY FATHER


----------



## Bunnilla (Jan 3, 2017)

I'm just too lazy to change it xD I will soon thou ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
(MY account is lvl 60 life lmao)


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

atleast she isn't me


----------



## Xandra (Jan 3, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> I'm just too lazy to change it xD I will soon thou ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
> (MY account is lvl 60 life lmao)



When? It's a year old, you've had it since 2016! Sheesh lol
(My account if i remember correctly, is level 78 storm GET REKT ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?))


----------



## Bunnilla (Jan 3, 2017)

You are so insecure about people not liking yourself you put a "warning" for them

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninjaed lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

U WANNA FITE ME M8 I HAVE THE BEE HOUSE ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) GONNA GET REKTED


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> You are so insecure about people not liking yourself you put a "warning" for them



Yea. I'm just goin to... idk..


----------



## Bunnilla (Jan 3, 2017)

You are soo insecure you deleted all of your sig


----------



## Mekan1 (Jan 3, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> You are so insecure about people not liking yourself you put a "warning" for them
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Do you like Corey In the house? It is my favorite anime!


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> You are soo insecure you deleted all of your sig



yup, and more


----------



## Bunnilla (Jan 3, 2017)

I love Cory in the house it's like second to blue exorcist dude ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> yup, and more



HA you took down your avi and sig? seems like the power of troll has finally defeated you


----------



## Bunnilla (Jan 3, 2017)

Yo como sneazels para desayuno


----------



## Xandra (Jan 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> HA you took down your avi and sig? seems like the power of troll has finally defeated you



How is that funny :-:


----------



## Bunnilla (Jan 3, 2017)

Was Beppu a new world they added while I was gone?  Love the creativity [insert "perfection" hand emoji]


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> Was Beppu a new world they added while I was gone?  Love the creativity [insert "perfection" hand emoji]



go home and take your crappy sig with you


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 3, 2017)

Xandra said:


> How is that funny :-:



The real question is how is it not funny. You have no sense of humor.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jan 3, 2017)

Dam Daniel porque tu tienes que hurt mis sentimientos ; -;


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 3, 2017)

A quien le estas hablando? Teabagel?


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

pfft your feeling get hurt too easily this place isnt for weaklings like you


----------



## Bunnilla (Jan 3, 2017)

pinklolipop34 said:


> A quien le estas hablando? Teabagel?



Si lollipop-sama

- - - Post Merge - - -



Teabagel said:


> pfft your feeling get hurt too easily this place isnt for weaklings like you



I cried like half of the episodes of Your Lie in April ;-;


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

vetes a tu casa


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 3, 2017)

*Vete


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

how dare you correct me, i'll bust your memes


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 3, 2017)

Ill bust your outdated memes e.e


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

Taiko said:


> Ill bust your outdated memes e.e



ditch the white background and get transparent, kid.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 3, 2017)

Transparent is for boring people like you


*acc , chesnaught would get transparent too and that would ruin the photo :<*


----------



## Mekan1 (Jan 3, 2017)

Taiko said:


> Ill bust your outdated memes e.e



I will bust how bad your signature is

1. Happy 217? I can't see the 0
2. There is 4 blue characters
3. There is not a red heart.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

Taiko said:


> Transparent is for boring people like you
> 
> 
> *acc , chesnaught would get transparent too and that would ruin the photo :<*



get a different one then, this one is ugly either way >:}

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mekan1 said:


> I will bust how bad your signature is
> 
> 1. Happy 217? I can't see the 0
> 2. There is 4 blue characters
> 3. There is not a red heart.



your entire sig is a dead meme get updated, child


----------



## Turbo (Jan 3, 2017)

I love Weevil she's my favorite Monster Rancher


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

sailor moon is my favorite comedian


----------



## Mekan1 (Jan 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> get a different one then, this one is ugly either way >:}
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Why is your name tea bagel? Did you have the magnificent idea of dipping a bagel and tea and calling it a tea bagel?


----------



## Bunnilla (Jan 3, 2017)

Orange candy riddle is the goal for people that can dedicate hours to getting a small graphic icon under their name

Ninja'd


----------



## Irelia (Jan 3, 2017)

it'd prolly take you hours
but a riddle that easy takes like 5 minutes for normal people

get rekt son


----------



## Bunnilla (Jan 3, 2017)

Our join date dedication is so close its scary


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> Orange candy riddle is the goal for people that can dedicate hours to getting a small graphic icon under their name
> 
> Ninja'd



hehe you forgot to mention how they have a brain as well


----------



## Bunnilla (Jan 3, 2017)

U probably begged someone who solved it by wiggling TBT under their nose #exposed


----------



## Irelia (Jan 3, 2017)

funny that you say that since they aren't tradeable ;^)


----------



## Bunnilla (Jan 3, 2017)

I don't get it xD


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> U probably begged someone who solved it by wiggling TBT under their nose #exposed



hyeh! too bad sweety i actually have a brain, and wheres yours, OH WAIT you werent smart enough to solve it!


----------



## Irelia (Jan 3, 2017)

ninja'd oml


----------



## Bunnilla (Jan 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> hyeh! too bad sweety i actually have a brain, and wheres yours, OH WAIT you werent smart enough to solve it!



I'M SORRY I GOT A C IN ALGEBRA THIS QUARTER ;-; 78 to be exact...

- - - Post Merge - - -

The quickness of ur gif meme makes me wonder what links u have stored


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> I'M SORRY I GOT A C IN ALGEBRA THIS QUARTER ;-; 78 to be exact...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> The quickness of ur gif meme makes me wonder what links u have stored



thats it?! a C?! be ashamed lil lady!


----------



## Bunnilla (Jan 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> thats it?! a C?! be ashamed lil lady!



Por que tu hurt mis sentimientos otra vez *tear*


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> Por que tu hurt mis sentimientos otra vez *tear*



porque yo soy troll >:}


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 4, 2017)

El mas mejor troll!


----------



## Matramix (Jan 4, 2017)

Es una cringeito


----------



## Aquari (Jan 4, 2017)

dejar de usar google translate, mijo


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 4, 2017)

Tu tambien usas Google Translate , mijo c:


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 4, 2017)

Ay, que ridicules.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 4, 2017)

the only ridicules we have here is the conflicting colors of your avi/sig and your collectibles, learn how to match!


----------



## Haskell (Jan 4, 2017)

Learn how to politics. .-.


----------



## Xandra (Jan 4, 2017)

Ay dios mio, porfavor ayuda a estos probres ni?os que no saben escribir espa?ol...


----------



## Haskell (Jan 4, 2017)

Yo. I don't speak Spanish. I speak... American! (You know I'm kidding.)


----------



## Xandra (Jan 4, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> Yo. I don't speak Spanish. I speak... American! (You know I'm kidding.)



Aprende a como hablar espa?ol, es un idioma hermoso, amigo.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 4, 2017)

Xandra said:


> Aprende a como hablar espa?ol, es un idioma hermoso, amigo.



Google translate just proposed to you. .-.


----------



## Xandra (Jan 4, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> Google translate just proposed to you. .-.



No uso Google translate, tengo sangre puertorique?a, y se espa?ol


----------



## Haskell (Jan 4, 2017)

Ok. Here. *gives Xandra my Spanish homework from last year*


----------



## Xandra (Jan 4, 2017)

Voy al infierno de la escuela; un poco mas temprano, para que me de tiempo para hacer la tarea 

Adios! :-;


----------



## Haskell (Jan 4, 2017)

Go to school you white girl.


----------



## Akira-chan (Jan 4, 2017)

u did i naughty thread i saw u rebel >~>


----------



## Haskell (Jan 4, 2017)

Huh? Speak correctly before I make you not speak at all.


----------



## Dim (Jan 4, 2017)

Metallica > JB


----------



## Haskell (Jan 4, 2017)

No! JB will haunt you and kill you in your sleep!


----------



## Dim (Jan 4, 2017)

Metallica did it! Metallica did it!






- - - Post Merge - - -

You mean like JB doesn't love you? Heyooooh!

- - - Post Merge - - -

You mean like JB doesn't love you? Heyooooh!

- - - Post Merge - - -

wtf why is tbt glitching? :[


----------



## Haskell (Jan 4, 2017)

I actually love Metallica tbh. But they don't love you! Ohhhh!!!!


----------



## Haskell (Jan 4, 2017)

irhaskell8 is worst troll ever


----------



## Aquari (Jan 4, 2017)

trolling yourself? heh youve reached a brand new low, i didnt know that was possible even from a scum like you, congrats bud


----------



## Dim (Jan 4, 2017)

I'd troll the person above me but it appears tbt is lagging them as well :|


----------



## Aquari (Jan 4, 2017)

get off that tacobell wifi you cheap, not wanting to pay for internet scum


----------



## Haskell (Jan 4, 2017)

You're the scum. Stealing your great great great great great great grandmother's wifi. .-.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 4, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> You're the scum. Stealing your great great great great great great grandmother's wifi. .-.



"suicide" backwards as your profile quote, arent you edgy!


----------



## Haskell (Jan 4, 2017)

Fiiirreeee awaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy take your best shot, show me whatchu gootttttttt

hunny I aint afraid


----------



## Aquari (Jan 5, 2017)

still only at 500-600 posts?, hunny by my first week i already had like 800+ step your game up


----------



## Haskell (Jan 5, 2017)

Well you would just call me a spammer, you bum. Maybe I have a sex life... maybe.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 5, 2017)

why not just leave? this forum doesnt need scum like you


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jan 5, 2017)

You weasel


----------



## Aquari (Jan 5, 2017)

you bridge troll, go back to your cardboard box house


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 5, 2017)

There's something wrong with you if you've posted over 8000 times and you been here since March last year.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 5, 2017)

SensaiGatorade said:


> There's something wrong with you if you've posted over 8000 times and you been here since March last year.



heh step up your game, bell tree forum? more like bell *TEA* forum, i also fixed your username


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jan 5, 2017)

Giving you a run for your Bells....


----------



## Aquari (Jan 5, 2017)

run along home we were having fun without you here


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 5, 2017)

Ugh, she's back.
Let me guess, next troll: Ugh, you're back.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 5, 2017)

How dare you insult Queen Teabagel.  Go scrub the toilet, filthy servant!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 5, 2017)

Errm seems like that every one Marshal fangirl sound like a Basic white gurlll. Go back to your hidey hole in Starbucks

- - - Post Merge - - -



Teabagel said:


> heh step up your game, bell tree forum? more like bell *TEA* forum, i also fixed your username


I will find you, and Wally will kill you.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 5, 2017)

Christmas is over , dummy


----------



## Aquari (Jan 5, 2017)

says the one who still has christmas lights


----------



## Haskell (Jan 5, 2017)

Says the one that cares about a sidebar!


----------



## Aquari (Jan 5, 2017)

you finally have that ugly spam sig back


----------



## Haskell (Jan 5, 2017)

I finally got some sense over my friend killing herself. .-.

Atleast I can get OVER some stuff, unlike a bum who can't get OVER any obstacle put in front of her. #StillUnemployed


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 5, 2017)

At least I don't pretend I know someone's personal life.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 5, 2017)

What the heeeel are you talking about? Sucking more lolipops, are we?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 5, 2017)

At least all she sucks is lollipops, you salty edgelord.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 5, 2017)

I suck lolipops too. Well, I would but... 

Atleast I'm not into Beastiality.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 5, 2017)

why dont you go outside, slip on some ice, take a few tylenols and then come back in the morning


----------



## RoverIsReallyCute (Jan 5, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> I suck lolipops too. Well, I would but...
> 
> Atleast I'm not into Beastiality.






Ay, at least the Marshal fangirl isn't a virgin unlike you. She is shipped with Marshal. Who are you shipped with?

edit: (And my thought train made me late. Ain't that great)


----------



## Aquari (Jan 5, 2017)

who even are you? get out of here you newbie trash


----------



## RoverIsReallyCute (Jan 5, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> who even are you? get out of here you newbie trash



Who am I? I am the man. The myth, Thelegend27. The one who kicked your grass in Game of War.  Now I will train my keyboard warrior muscles to troll you until you cry to your mommy. I may be a puny little newbie, but my keyboard is beyond level 255 and I happen to own the Masamune. The keyboard that only stories tell. The one that made a million men cry to their sleep. Your novice words can not cut me down and neither can your puny compilation of words you call a "post" defeat me.



.... A wise vanguard once said " Prepare yourself. "


----------



## Haskell (Jan 5, 2017)

Game Of War? That game was for people with no lives. People with lots of money to spend on **** that didn't and does not matter. Just like you.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 5, 2017)

please, throw away your computer or whatever device youre using to post here, this thread doesnt need anymore plebs like you


----------



## Haskell (Jan 5, 2017)

..................... says the plebian.......


----------



## Aquari (Jan 5, 2017)

you signed up only last month no one here will miss you, youre pretty much just the free win decoy #stayfree


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 5, 2017)

Your crown won't fit with your head swelling like that.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 5, 2017)

all the flowers in your sig/sidebar will wither away while being eaten by hideous insects while mine are safe and healthy indoors, give up on flowers and stick with the candies, kid


----------



## RoverIsReallyCute (Jan 5, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Your crown won't fit with your head swelling like that.



Marshal is...... Uhh.... (I'm so sorry, sulky </3) a marshmellow. A disgusting marshmellow that is.


I bet that triggered you.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 5, 2017)

kys, RoverIsReallyCute.

You're also into beastiality.............


----------



## Aquari (Jan 5, 2017)

RoverIsReallyCute said:


> Marshal is...... Uhh.... (I'm so sorry, sulky </3) a marshmellow. A disgusting marshmellow that is.
> 
> 
> I bet that triggered you.



ankha>rover


----------



## Haskell (Jan 5, 2017)

Mimikyu > Sneasel


----------



## Aquari (Jan 5, 2017)

haskell=rascal


----------



## Haskell (Jan 5, 2017)

Raskell*** get it right


----------



## Aquari (Jan 5, 2017)

hey wanna learn a cool trick? you can actually click on the amount of tbt i have and deposit free tbt to me!! then i can multiply it and i'll send you a portion of what i make! quick way of getting filthy rich!


----------



## Haskell (Jan 5, 2017)

bruh

.........................................


----------



## Aquari (Jan 5, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> bruh
> 
> .........................................



totally free, totally trustworthy, AND TOTALLY FREE! just ask lolipop and fangirl! they were once poor scum and now they have enough to buy various works of avi/sig art! you'll even get a months free trial!


----------



## Xandra (Jan 6, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> totally free, totally trustworthy, AND TOTALLY FREE! just ask lolipop and fangirl! they were once poor scum and now they have enough to buy various works of avi/sig art! you'll even get a months free trial!



I'll try it! Sent 10 tbt where is my 99999999k now, since you said i would become rich quick, right?


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 6, 2017)

Your avatar hurts my eyes
But it's actually cool tho


----------



## Xandra (Jan 6, 2017)

Thanks yours is awesome too

BOI, What kind of creature is that in your avatar and sig?! ;v;


----------



## Aquari (Jan 6, 2017)

Xandra said:


> I'll try it! Sent 10 tbt where is my 99999999k now, since you said i would become rich quick, right?



yup! oooooooooohhh but theres an *tiny* shipping fee, processing & handling fee, and your bells are now being sent to a nigerian prince who will then finalize your request and will start multiplying the tbt, it will take about 5 days time to finish the process, but would you like to pay an extra 30tbt to get shipping premium? shipping premium will shorten the waiting time by a hearty 3 days! we also have a months free trial for only 19.99$! at these low prices youre basically STEALING tbt from us! but hurry, call right now and you get AN EXTRA months free trial for only HALF the cost!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 6, 2017)

Why do you need to scam people, Your Trollness?  Isn't your palace loaded with money?


----------



## Aquari (Jan 6, 2017)

of course it is! but if someone wants premium shipping, who am i to deny them of that!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 6, 2017)

Ah, I see.  You are a wise ruler.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 6, 2017)

Shut up, MarshalFanGirl. You're the one that clicked like for what I look like... complicated, confusing little diva.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 6, 2017)

Does it bother you that I find you attractive, irhaskell8?


----------



## Aquari (Jan 6, 2017)

you'll never see me because my time is now


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 6, 2017)

You seem to have forgotten to capitalize "Sneasel", Queen Teabagel.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 6, 2017)

thats MISS Queen Teabagel to you, and no i didnt forget!


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 6, 2017)

Yes, you did.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 6, 2017)

no, i didnt, i didnt WANT to cap the S!


----------



## Haskell (Jan 7, 2017)

ur annoying this thread is annoying


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 7, 2017)

How dare you insult the Queen!


----------



## Haskell (Jan 7, 2017)

screw "the queen"


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jan 7, 2017)

You're boring.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 7, 2017)

ur mom is boring


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jan 7, 2017)

She is. But this thread is about trolling the person above you, not their mother, no matter how boring she is.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 7, 2017)

missy miss rules... huh?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jan 7, 2017)

40-50 Pink Cosmos... you clearly bought them from someone else and you're trying to make a quick profit.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 7, 2017)

you all need to shut your mouths and praise me, the epiphany queen


----------



## Haskell (Jan 7, 2017)

LittleMissPanda said:


> 40-50 Pink Cosmos... you clearly bought them from someone else and you're trying to make a quick profit.



Check out my town. I dare you. You will be amazed at the wonders. They don't go into my town well. I did buy them from someone... weeks ago. But I put in an order of 400 blue and pink roses (400 together)... I need the space for better flowers. You clearly are an imbecile that does not know what she is talking about. You need to gather your belongings and run. I will chase you down. I will chase you like your deepest darkest thoughts. I am your nightmare.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jan 7, 2017)

.....giggle. Oh how funny you are ^^ visit your town? It will prove nothing.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 7, 2017)

It will prove that you're a jealous one that relies on others boosting your self-esteem up.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jan 7, 2017)

Cheap Crowns, huh... you clearly dupe them and try to make a quick profit.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 7, 2017)

Ok. Think what you want. :3


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jan 7, 2017)

I will tell people not to check out lizziety's shop


----------



## Haskell (Jan 7, 2017)

lizziety is a friend... don't u touch her b.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jan 7, 2017)

719 posts since Dec. 22 2016? And I thought Teabagel achieved No-life Status.

Ya learn somethin' new every day


----------



## Haskell (Jan 7, 2017)

Um. It's called a break... Where I Relaxed


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jan 7, 2017)

Ok, think what you want


----------



## Aquari (Jan 7, 2017)

only *I* can have low life status, how dare you give it to someone else,  i hope you slip on ice for this


----------



## Akira-chan (Jan 7, 2017)

u sure about that,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, like r u reallyyy sure,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Haskell (Jan 7, 2017)

she already slipped on ice 


bumped her head

thats why her mind is dead


----------



## Aquari (Jan 7, 2017)

holy calamity scream insanity *all you ever gonna be's another great fan of me*


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 8, 2017)

How sad that you don't have a second row of collectibles.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 8, 2017)

your signature is too good


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 8, 2017)

You're in love, dude.  Go home.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 8, 2017)

get those ugly flowers out of here, i hope they die from frost......BUT ON YOUR WAY OUT WOULD YOU LIKE A FREE MONTHS TRIAL OF FREE BELLS FOR ONLY 19.99.99$?!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jan 10, 2017)

Bumping just out of boredom. Also, since I have to troll, Sneasel sucks


----------



## Aquari (Jan 10, 2017)

get out of here misspanda, im being the last post when this thread dies, its my duty as queen of this thread, go back to your sewers!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 10, 2017)

This thread will never die.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 10, 2017)

it will just like your love for marshal!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 13, 2017)

My love for Marshal is infinite.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 13, 2017)

marshall is stupid and overrated


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 13, 2017)

bowser jr. is a crybaby


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 13, 2017)

So are you


----------



## Aquari (Jan 14, 2017)

dont even have a wierd doll, get real


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 14, 2017)

ur weird doll is weird. fight me.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 14, 2017)

how dare you! you avi/sig are garbage!


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 14, 2017)

sneasel is a butt!


----------



## Aquari (Jan 14, 2017)

your tumblr is butt!


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 14, 2017)

it's new and, and, and, and your candies suck and taste like those stale old grandma candies she takes out of the bottom of her purse.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 14, 2017)

whats wrong with old grandma candies?! i hope that cake of yours goes rotten!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 14, 2017)

I wouldn't throw yourself out there bagel sandwiche cause your dreams of TeaBT aint happening anytime soon.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 14, 2017)

Get out of here, you piece of meme ****.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 14, 2017)

SensaiGallade said:


> I wouldn't throw yourself out there bagel sandwiche cause your dreams of TeaBT aint happening anytime soon.



its TBTEA get it right or dont post at all!


----------



## Noah98789 (Jan 14, 2017)

pokemon is cringy


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 14, 2017)

People who say Pokemon is cringy are garbage


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 14, 2017)

You are garbage ♥


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 14, 2017)

Im offended by your meaningless words


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm offended by your meaningless existence. c:


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 14, 2017)

You dont exist neither , dummy


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 14, 2017)

Was that supposed to be a troll attempt?  Because you failed miserably.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 14, 2017)

The fact that your trolling someone for trying to be a troll makes the whole situation even worse and makes you look like more of a dumbass that what you already are. That wasn't too extreme was it?...


----------



## kylie32123 (Jan 14, 2017)

For the person above me: *you're *then
Please get your grammar and spelling right...


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Xandra (Jan 14, 2017)

Try looking twice at your post, before posting since whatever image you tried showing us, isn't showing up .-.

Sorry i'm a little bad on the trolls, i'm back from like 2 or more weeks in the outside world, it was horrible


NEVERMIND: Now it's showing up, self serve


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 14, 2017)

Get your trashy "?" collectibles out of here. I missed you though Xandra, where'd you go?!


----------



## Xandra (Jan 14, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Get your trashy "?" collectibles out of here. I missed you though Xandra, where'd you go?!



My bad, idk what those are  but they kind of look cool though 


Spoiler: why i was gone, just copy and pasted this to let everyone know



Hey! i am extremely sorry for my sudden inactivity lately, it has been very hard for me for the past few weeks since one of my closest family members unfortunately passed away, i was away from my home for a while, but i am now back and i will continue to apologize for the inactivity, i will get back to normal soon, please hang tight! :')


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 14, 2017)

They're the Christmas lights you got from people.  Since they've been removed from inventories, they were replaced with ?s.  And sorry to hear about your loss!


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 14, 2017)

Good thing Dobie is your icon, bc you're a total
gramps and I'll step on your lawn and do this:







Ninja'd: Self served as well. hnng​


----------



## Xandra (Jan 14, 2017)

You're funny... not

(Let's see how you respond to THAT)


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 14, 2017)

Not with tears, if that's what you're thinking.





​


----------



## Xandra (Jan 14, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5hej6bd9v4

Your response was that level of cringe


----------



## kylie32123 (Jan 14, 2017)

↑Nice troll


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 14, 2017)

What kind of a troll is that? Smh...


----------



## Xandra (Jan 14, 2017)

rottenlollipop69 said:


> What kind of a troll is that? Smh...



Better than that kind of troll... smh...


----------



## kylie32123 (Jan 14, 2017)

That awkward moment when a person thinks they're funny, but they are just annoying.


----------



## Xandra (Jan 14, 2017)

kylie32123 said:


> That awkward moment when a person thinks they're funny, but they are just annoying.



Yep, i'm feeling it. *cough cough i think the person you're talking about is kylie32123*


----------



## kylie32123 (Jan 14, 2017)

Glad you are feeling it, because talking about myself in the second person isn't really proper


----------



## Xandra (Jan 14, 2017)

kyliekardashian666 said:


> Glad you are feeling it, because talking about myself in the second person isn't really proper



What's with the signature


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 14, 2017)

Its a reference from Spongebob dummie


----------



## Aquari (Jan 14, 2017)

ew spongebob? really? what are you, 2?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 14, 2017)

SpongeBob is great, Queen Teabagel.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 14, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> ew spongebob? really? what are you, 2?



Who's to say I actually watch Spongebob bage sandwich? For all you know, I may just remeber it!

- - - Post Merge - - -

SNIPED BY THE BASICWHITEMARSHALFANGURL!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Get in the bag, I'll throw you out into the canyon where no Tapu Koko will save yo ass


----------



## Aquari (Jan 14, 2017)

ohh wow "get in the bag" meme, arent you original


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 14, 2017)

Say's the person with the Sneasel avatar. Tell me, did you snatch that 'originality' troll from some other lowlife peasent?


----------



## Aquari (Jan 14, 2017)

SensaiGallade said:


> Say's the person with the Sneasel avatar. Tell me, did you snatch that 'originality' troll from some other lowlife peasent?



sneasel is original, not many ppl use him UNLIKE THE NEBBY MEME


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 14, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> sneasel is original, not many ppl use him UNLIKE THE NEBBY MEME



How do you know its not a 'her', HUH?! You snatched that Sneasel right from Gamefreak!


----------



## Aquari (Jan 14, 2017)

SensaiGallade said:


> How do you know its not a 'her', HUH?! You snatched that Sneasel right from Gamefreak!



its a HIM, how do you know its not a him?!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 14, 2017)

That feather being bigger may be a genetic mutation that occurred while the Sneasel was still an egg, therefore meaning it may be a female.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 14, 2017)

SensaiGallade said:


> That feather being bigger may be a genetic mutation that occurred while the Sneasel was still an egg, therefore meaning it may be a female.



you know nothing!~


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 14, 2017)

Hah, you wish.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 14, 2017)

SensaiGallade said:


> Hah, you wish.



well jokes on you it IS a male sprite


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 14, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> well jokes on you it IS a male sprite



Silly sandwich forgot to take into account the genetic traits that are passed on from the parents. The mother and father may have the carrier gene for a longer feather, despite being male or female. As a result, poor Sneasel there has a longer feather even though it is known to only be in males, yet _*she*_ has it


----------



## Aquari (Jan 14, 2017)

SensaiGallade said:


> Silly sandwich forgot to take into account the genetic traits that are passed on from the parents. The mother and father may have the carrier gene for a longer feather, despite being male or female. As a result, poor Sneasel there has a longer feather even though it is known to only be in males, yet _*she*_ has it



little did you know it is actually a male, im a pokemon vet and i made sure to verify its gender!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 14, 2017)

Please present to me the degree that you worked_ 'so hard for'_ to be a Pokemon vet


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 14, 2017)

Who cares about gender in Pokemon? Dummy


obvs kidding


----------



## Aquari (Jan 14, 2017)

SensaiGallade said:


> Please present to me the degree that you worked_ 'so hard for'_ to be a Pokemon vet



memorizing type effectiviness and completing the dex 3 times, whats YOUR experience?


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 14, 2017)

Gender means everything! Pokeball, ability, the actual offspring itself! What would you know?!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sniped by the sandwich itself. I commend you


----------



## Aquari (Jan 14, 2017)

SensaiGallade said:


> Gender means everything! Pokeball, ability, the actual offspring itself! What would you know?!



when you have a ditto, gender means nothing!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 14, 2017)

So your the reason why Persian became the way it is?! YOU MADE MEOWTH INBREED!


----------



## Aquari (Jan 14, 2017)

SensaiGallade said:


> So your the reason why Persian became the way it is?! YOU MADE MEOWTH INBREED!



dont question my methods!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 14, 2017)

Poor Persians! They'll all be spending the rest of their life eating lasagna now because of you.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 14, 2017)

SensaiGallade said:


> Poor Persians! They'll all be spending the rest of their life eating lasagna now because of you.



explain to me why eating lasagna forever is a bad thing?!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 14, 2017)

Do you not realis how unhealthy and fattening that is?!!


----------



## Aquari (Jan 14, 2017)

SensaiGallade said:


> Do you not realis how unhealthy and fattening that is?!!



high risk, high reward!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 14, 2017)

And that reward is immobility huh?


----------



## Aquari (Jan 14, 2017)

the reward is all you can eat lasagna!, who needs to move when you have lasagna!?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 14, 2017)

#Garfield'sLogic


----------



## Aquari (Jan 14, 2017)

you know too much, **pulls out knife**


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 15, 2017)

bagels go better with coffee


----------



## Haskell (Jan 15, 2017)

And you go better with a gun in your mouth.


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Jan 15, 2017)

Get rid of Lolly, she's not cool.

She has 6's for eyes and a 3 for a mouth, she's practically unfinished code. Get that disgusting hunk o' junk off your profile.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 15, 2017)

Nah bruh. I'll advertise Lolly all I want! 

FIGHT THE SYSTEM! SCREW THE GOVERMENT!


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 15, 2017)

I think you're actually super irrelevant wherever you go, if I'm being honest.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 15, 2017)

Good for you?

If I must say so we're all worthless irrelevant human beings that should kill ourselves.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 15, 2017)

i see that Mr. I-rascal is back...i prefered it when you werent here


----------



## Mistymayz (Jan 15, 2017)

nice edgy sig you got there...YOU MUST BE SO COOL not


----------



## Aquari (Jan 15, 2017)

im glad you lost your wierd doll


----------



## Haskell (Jan 15, 2017)

Glad? I'm glad that you are WEIRD


----------



## Aquari (Jan 15, 2017)

img glad you dont agree with me


----------



## Mistymayz (Jan 15, 2017)

stop being a childish brat.....stupid sneasel


----------



## Aquari (Jan 15, 2017)

you'll NEVER be an original bagel, youre a mere wannabe


----------



## Mistymayz (Jan 15, 2017)

and you'll never let it go~ you false bagel


----------



## Aquari (Jan 15, 2017)

ive been a bagel since before you were even born!


----------



## Mistymayz (Jan 15, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> ive been a bagel since before you were even born!



but im older than you! >;O


----------



## Aquari (Jan 15, 2017)

Mistymayz said:


> but im older than you! >;O



pffffftt you wish!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 15, 2017)

I don't know what to post because I don't dare troll my ruler...


----------



## Aquari (Jan 15, 2017)

only weaklings  dont challenge their ruler!~


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 15, 2017)

Bagel Sandwich. Turn away.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 15, 2017)

BakaGallade, walk away.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 15, 2017)

Sneasel snitcher. Run away.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 15, 2017)

gallade garbage, run away


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 15, 2017)

TBTea dreamer, stop stealing trolls from other users


----------



## Aquari (Jan 15, 2017)

only i can use TBTea, get you own play on words!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 15, 2017)

I already have one. Check my username again.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 15, 2017)

usernames dont count besides its not even that great!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 15, 2017)

Sorry, who would ever think that _Teabagel_ is the most original thing going?


----------



## Aquari (Jan 15, 2017)

i could say the same for _sensaigallade_


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 15, 2017)

_Damn bagel, back at it again with the cheap troollss_


----------



## Haskell (Jan 15, 2017)

At least she's not cheap.


----------



## kylie32123 (Jan 15, 2017)

A gold star, perhaps?


----------



## Aquari (Jan 15, 2017)

terrible avi and sig mayhaps?


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jan 15, 2017)

Careful, you might cut someone with all of that edge.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 15, 2017)

Get out of here with those collectibles you show off


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jan 15, 2017)

Don't hate just because I'm better.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jan 15, 2017)

Totoro? What a kid...


----------



## Ghibli (Jan 15, 2017)

EXCUSE ME 'LITTLEMISSPANDA' what are we 13 ?!?! trying to diss totoro leggo'


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 15, 2017)

you're trollin' yaself with a dreamie like Pudge.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

You are a troll yourself.

Who's a troll who lives under the bridge? Steph-e-roo!

Who's a troll who lives under the bridge? Steph-e-roo!

- - - Post Merge - - -

View attachment 192541


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 16, 2017)

The fact that you have a photo of me makes you seem pretty stalker-ish. So who's the real sad one?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 16, 2017)

Ew why would you have a bear with hair "down there" as a dreamie?  Pervert.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 16, 2017)

You're the pervert for noticing and pointing it out.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

You're the pervert for noticing that she's a pervert.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 18, 2017)

^^ if your social security number was the amount of money you had, how much money would you have? :0 you'll be amazed!

(dont actually answer that lmao)


----------



## Aquari (Jan 18, 2017)

double post rip


----------



## Akira-chan (Jan 18, 2017)

Sneasel? really? Goomy trumps all pokemon, and is the best! Sneasel is meh and really weak xd


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 18, 2017)

Maybe, but Sneasel would be super effective against Goomy. Git gud at pokemon.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 18, 2017)

you are not a e s t h e t i c .

S t o p t r y i n g


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 18, 2017)

Gengar is the most a e s t h e t i c pokemon in the game, whatchu talking about? You don't even have any pastels in your sig. Now that's aesthetic.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 18, 2017)

Imagine having an orange collectible in a pink and white lineup.  Go think about the consequences of your actions.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 18, 2017)

pastel isnt vaporwave aesthetic give up


----------



## StarUrchin (Jan 18, 2017)

Pastels are for 9 year old girls hogging all the breathing space in TBT. if you're gonna post a picture of Gengar on your Sig, you might as well add a flower or 1 million with it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

woops, Teabagel posted before me


----------



## Aquari (Jan 18, 2017)

^^get ninja'd


----------



## StarUrchin (Jan 18, 2017)

Ew sneasel 



even tho I like him :<<


----------



## Aquari (Jan 18, 2017)

oh wow pokemon sun/moon, one of the most forgettable experiences in the pokemon franchise, i see youre still stuck on the hype train


----------



## lars708 (Jan 19, 2017)

Another dumb kid who appears to know everything better than others

S M H


----------



## Akira-chan (Jan 19, 2017)

wow really? Super mario odyssey? It may look fun but it's nothing compared to spla2oon c:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 19, 2017)

Ew.  A cringy anime fan.


----------



## lars708 (Jan 20, 2017)

Ew. A cringy tier 1 villager fan.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 20, 2017)

lard5000lbs. said:


> Ew. A cringy tier 1 villager fan.



fixed your username, pleb


----------



## Mistymayz (Jan 20, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> fixed your username, pleb



Reported

A mod will be at your door shortly

Pleb


----------



## Aquari (Jan 20, 2017)

Mistymayz said:


> Reported
> 
> A mod will be at your door shortly
> 
> Pleb



little did you know the mods ignored it because they dont care about what you think ;}


----------



## lars708 (Jan 20, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> little did you know the mods ignored it because they dont care about what you think ;}



- Implying that your words matter.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 20, 2017)

oh but they do Mr. Lard!


----------



## lars708 (Jan 20, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> oh but they do Mr. Lard!



Please, you can't even write properly.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 20, 2017)

i may not be able to write, but i can sure type!


----------



## lars708 (Jan 20, 2017)

Oh children and their fantasies...


----------



## Aquari (Jan 20, 2017)

watch you mouth, Mr. lard! you wouldnt want something bad to happen to that non perfect loop gif, would you?


----------



## lars708 (Jan 20, 2017)

You are a waste of my time.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 20, 2017)

heh, mario fanboy, why not go out and get yourself a REAL game?


----------



## MayorOfSackville (Jan 20, 2017)

Pokeyman is for losers. That's why I play Pok?mon GO. 

<------ Real player.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 20, 2017)

oh please, do yourself, AND ALL OF US a favour and just leave, leave this thread,and  leave this forum you normie


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 20, 2017)

You're giving us cavities with those candy collectibles.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 20, 2017)

get out of here peasant, you arent even worthy enough to have an orange candy in your possession


----------



## lars708 (Jan 20, 2017)

A cup of tea and a bagel is a terrible combination.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 20, 2017)

lars708 said:


> A cup of tea and a bagel is a terrible combination.



and how do you know its a cup of tea and a bagel, i could be a tea flavoured bagel, no liquid involved, DONT ASSUME MY FLAVOR


----------



## lars708 (Jan 20, 2017)

If anything, that would make your username worse.


----------



## MayorOfSackville (Jan 20, 2017)

Lars eats mars bars


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 20, 2017)

Take a step away and put yourself in a sack. I will then procceed to roll you down a hill and leave you to rot away. jk obvs


----------



## MayorOfSackville (Jan 21, 2017)

GET IN THE BAG NEBBY!


----------



## NathanBros (Jan 31, 2017)

A ballon?!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 31, 2017)

*Balloon


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 2, 2017)

What's with your marshal addiction? ew


----------



## Haskell (Feb 2, 2017)

What's with your sidebar? ew


----------



## Aquari (Feb 2, 2017)

whats in your sig? gross, you mustve bumped your head rather violently


----------



## Haskell (Feb 2, 2017)

You mean Trump? The man who's going to "Make America Great Again?"

Wtf! I feel bad for Yoshi!  Poor Yoshi... having to "play" with poochy. .-.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 2, 2017)

ew trump


----------



## Haskell (Feb 2, 2017)

ew you


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 2, 2017)

yeah just gonna repeat the "ew Trump" thing bc it can't be stated enough right now.


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 2, 2017)

what are you, a gothic edgy trying-to-hard Ankha? go back to brewster's......


----------



## Aquari (Feb 2, 2017)

oh look at that, we have yet another stale memer!


----------



## Haskell (Feb 2, 2017)

Do you even 'shift' bro?

'Tbt's best mori grove'

TBT*


----------



## Aquari (Feb 2, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Do you even 'shift' bro?
> 
> 'Tbt's best mori grove'
> 
> TBT*



i *dont support trum, i believe you forgot that CRUCIAL "dont" in your sig


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 2, 2017)

Ninjad!

Is it because my Mori? Take a hint will ya'!


----------



## Haskell (Feb 2, 2017)

The Russians only interfered with the DNC prior to the election.

You should do something about your sidebar. It's just cupcakes. Segregation much?


----------



## Aquari (Feb 2, 2017)

Stalfos said:


> Ninjad!
> 
> Is it because my Mori? Take a hint will ya'!



you know nothing, john snow!


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 2, 2017)

you're just a No-Face McGee without an avatar! SUCK itttt



toadsworthy said:


> what are you, a gothic edgy trying-to-hard Ankha? go back to brewster's......



these are called Mocchin you little nugget and I'm rarely even in Brewster's go back to reddit


----------



## Aquari (Feb 2, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> you're just a No-Face McGee without an avatar! SUCK itttt
> 
> 
> 
> these are called Mocchin you little nugget and I'm rarely even in Brewster's go back to reddit



jokes on you ive always had an avatar, learn how to time your posts!


----------



## moonford (Feb 2, 2017)

Poochey & Yoshis Woolly World still isn't out.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 2, 2017)

you spelled poochy wrong, what in the actual flip is wrong with you!


----------



## moonford (Feb 2, 2017)

I hate bagles.

(I'm spelling things on purpose now)


----------



## Aquari (Feb 2, 2017)

Whitephlegm said:


> I hate bagles.
> 
> (I'm spelling things on purpose now)



fixed your username! >:}


----------



## moonford (Feb 2, 2017)

Bagels are ugly donuts said:


> fixed your username! >:}



Fixed yours too. >:3


----------



## Koden (Feb 2, 2017)

any hater of bagels is a hater of fun and joy


----------



## Aquari (Feb 2, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Fixed yours too. >:3





Koden said:


> any hater of bagels is a hater of fun and joy



like any of YOU know the true meaning of being a bagle!... i mean bagel!


----------



## Haskell (Feb 2, 2017)

Tea and a bagel? Hm...

A donut and coffee sounds better.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 2, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Tea and a bagel? Hm...
> 
> A donut and coffee sounds better.



you dont have to put "salty edgelord" as your user title, trust me, we ALL know!


----------



## Haskell (Feb 2, 2017)

You don't have to overwhelm yourself in Poochy. I feel bad for him.

TOMFG called me a Salty Edgelord, so that's what I am now.


----------



## Bunnilla (Feb 2, 2017)

Your bell count to post count is so high that I think your bells got rigged


----------



## Haskell (Feb 2, 2017)

I think your opinions are rigged.

not seriously lmao I edited because I thought u would take me seriously


----------



## Aquari (Feb 2, 2017)

you wont last long here >:}


----------



## Haskell (Feb 2, 2017)

Well. At least I'm not a tea and a bagel.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 2, 2017)

**gasp** dont act like youve never had tea or a bagel!


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 2, 2017)

all you'll ever be is a silly, na?ve pupper


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 2, 2017)

What is that hideous thing in your signature???


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 2, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> What is that hideous thing in your signature???



it's a tiny Mocchi mage with a demon tail :-(

shouldn't you be on a date with Marshal, you furry?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 2, 2017)

Furry?! How dare you! #Triggered


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 2, 2017)

You are a furry mah gurl uwu


----------



## Aquari (Feb 2, 2017)

look who's  talking


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 2, 2017)

Yeesh are you a furry for Poochie?


----------



## Aquari (Feb 2, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Yeesh are you a furry for Poochie?



trick question, im a bagel


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 2, 2017)

You're a furry bagel.  Lol.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 2, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You're a furry bagel.  Lol.



dont you dare insult the bagel race like that!!


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 2, 2017)

Unless your name is creamcheesecoveredbagel I ain't feelin' it


----------



## Aquari (Feb 2, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> Unless your name is creamcheesecoveredbagel I ain't feelin' it



wew are you assuming my flavor?, ill have you know im *drowned* in salmon creamcheese.

check your flavor, bro


----------



## Rasha (Feb 2, 2017)

you don't seem very smart, like a sheep


----------



## Aquari (Feb 2, 2017)

betty bloop? really? i guess i expect that much from a wreck like you


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 2, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> look who's  talking



Responding to that , muh lady : LIKING INCINEROAR AND CHESNAUGHT IS NOT A FURRY THING UWU

Liking Poochy makes you a furry


----------



## Aquari (Feb 2, 2017)

Taiko said:


> Responding to that , muh lady : LIKING INCINEROAR AND CHESNAUGHT IS NOT A FURRY THING UWU
> 
> Liking Poochy makes you a furry



incineroar is more humanoid like furries, poochy is just a pile of yarn,  rekt >:}


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 2, 2017)

Yet still , he's an animal . So


----------



## Aquari (Feb 2, 2017)

Taiko said:


> Yet still , he's an animal . So



go to bed its past your bad time hun


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 2, 2017)

Ur not my mom so no <3


----------



## Aquari (Feb 2, 2017)

Taiko said:


> Ur not my mom so no <3



but staying up too long will rot what little brain you have left ;o;


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 2, 2017)

You dont even have a brain ;o;!


----------



## Aquari (Feb 2, 2017)

Taiko said:


> You dont even have a brain ;o;!



yea, looking at your sig made it rot away ;-;


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 2, 2017)

You probably only have a sad piece of yarn where your brain is supposed to go ;o;


----------



## Aquari (Feb 2, 2017)

Taiko said:


> You probably only have a sad piece of yarn where your brain is supposed to go ;o;



then does that mean you have incineroar's fake championship belt where youre brain is supposed to be?


----------



## Rasha (Feb 2, 2017)

Tbt's best lier


----------



## Aquari (Feb 2, 2017)

BajaBlast said:


> Tbt's best lier


fixed your username ;}


----------



## Haskell (Feb 3, 2017)

Teabagle said:


> fixed your username ;}



Fixed your username.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 3, 2017)

Worst Dummy on TBT said:


> Fixed your username.



Your new user titleee <3



Bahamut said:


> Tbt's best lier



f u c k o f f. you broke my heart </3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 8, 2017)

Trololo


----------



## Aquari (Feb 8, 2017)

dont you have a dead group to tend to?


----------



## kylie32123 (Feb 11, 2017)

Don't you have your own life to tend to?


----------



## Aquari (Feb 11, 2017)

the whole forum was better when you werent on, do us all a favor and leave


----------



## Haskell (Feb 11, 2017)

my life was a lot better before I knew of your existence


----------



## Aquari (Feb 11, 2017)

im sure the same could be said by the everyone here about you


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 11, 2017)

ew.

its you


----------



## Aquari (Feb 11, 2017)

ew, your sig!


----------



## kylie32123 (Feb 12, 2017)

You have your ENTIRE life to be a jerk. Why not take the day off?


----------



## Noah98789 (Feb 12, 2017)

because you should take the day off of doing that
not me
I DONT NEED NO REST TO BE MLG


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 12, 2017)

Trololololo! Trololololo! Trolololololololololo!

Trololo!


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 12, 2017)

Apple2012 said:


> Trololololo! Trololololo! Trolololololololololo!
> 
> Trololo!



Still with the apples? Apples are so last year.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 12, 2017)

Stalfos said:


> Still with the apples? Apples are so last year.



And so is Burny Sanderz


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 12, 2017)

Your group is dead , get over it


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 12, 2017)

Taiko said:


> Your group is dead , get over it



Hey Jetix! To tell ya the truth, Litten is my least favorite starter this generation.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 12, 2017)

Apple2012 said:


> Hey Jetix! To tell ya the truth, Litten is my least favorite starter this generation.



to tell ya  the truth, apples dont have feelings and dont deserve to be a fruit ;}


----------



## _Dentata (Feb 12, 2017)

@Apple2012 

Your profile looked best when I had your sig and avatar on adblock and the site was down

edit: ninja'd


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 12, 2017)

ur so dummy u dont understand what u put in ur sig


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 12, 2017)

_Dentata said:


> @Apple2012
> 
> Your profile looked best when I had your sig and avatar on adblock and the site was down
> 
> edit: ninja'd



Forget it. Mexico's not gonna be a US state.


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 12, 2017)

What's up with your sig? It's giving me a headache.


----------



## Abbaba (Feb 12, 2017)

Too bad, Donald Trump won


----------



## _Dentata (Feb 12, 2017)

_Dentata said:


> Your profile looked best when I had your sig and avatar on adblock and the site was down


[]


----------



## Haskell (Feb 12, 2017)

omg ya'll be triggering the heck out of ppl on here lol


----------



## Aquari (Feb 12, 2017)

Raskell said:


> omg ya'll be triggering the heck out of ppl on here lol



dolan dump is *not* my president


----------



## Aquari (Feb 12, 2017)

double post


----------



## Haskell (Feb 12, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> dolan dump is *not* my president



Who's dolan dump?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Teabagel said:


> double post



ur wifi sux


----------



## Tensu (Feb 12, 2017)

you're that one kid at school who tries too hard to be funny jk ily


----------



## Aquari (Feb 12, 2017)

nice weeaboo name you got there


----------



## Haskell (Feb 12, 2017)

and your name is the best?


----------



## _Dentata (Feb 12, 2017)

That's still better than basing your username off of food. At least she was creative

edit:
>_"I was creative. And I didn't base mine off of food."_
hivemind


----------



## Haskell (Feb 12, 2017)

I was creative. And I didn't base mine off of food.

At least I don't have an underscore in front of my username.


----------



## _Dentata (Feb 12, 2017)

At least I didn't base my username off of a poorly drawn children's book 


btw, if you throw what the first part of my username was in google translate and google "dentata Japanese folklore", you'll understand why they removed it and the meaning behind my username : 3


----------



## Haskell (Feb 12, 2017)

_Dentata said:


> At least I didn't base my username off of a poorly drawn children's book
> 
> 
> btw, if you throw what the first part of my username was in google translate and google "dentata Japanese folklore", you'll understand why they removed it and the meaning behind my username : 3



I didn't base my username off a 'poorly drawn children's book' either! LOL


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 12, 2017)

Your name is pretty stupid tbh


----------



## moonford (Feb 12, 2017)

Your name looks like taco, which is adorable.....not sure if this is trolling....


----------



## Haskell (Feb 12, 2017)

and the worst troll of the year award goes to...


----------



## moonford (Feb 12, 2017)

And the dumbest username goes to...Raskell!

(Is this better?)


----------



## _Dentata (Feb 12, 2017)

Taiko said:


> Your name is pretty stupid tbh



Your avatar and sig are just as annoying as your comments

edit: ninja'd


----------



## moonford (Feb 12, 2017)

Your username is vile, your signature is an eyesore and its also unrealistic.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 12, 2017)

_Dentata said:


> Your avatar and sig are just as annoying as your comments



you're the definition of annoying.


----------



## moonford (Feb 12, 2017)

I imagine your voice sounds like a deflated rectum.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 12, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> I imagine your voice sounds like a deflated rectum.



you look like a deflated rectum ;p


----------



## moonford (Feb 12, 2017)

You're looking at a mirror sweetie.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 12, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> You're looking at a mirror sweetie.



why are you blocking the mirror then?


----------



## _Dentata (Feb 12, 2017)

Raskell said:


> you're the definition of annoying.


Most people would say the same thing about you 



Whiteflamingo said:


> Your username is vile, your signature is an eyesore and its also unrealistic.



You post on here way too much to know what exactly my name, and your signature is basically softcore porn


----------



## Haskell (Feb 12, 2017)

Why are you still here? Shouldn't you be annexing Mexico with your underscore?


----------



## moonford (Feb 12, 2017)

Because you still haven't took that poster of me down from your mirror, jealous much? I know I'm gorgeous but you don't have to stick a poster of me on your mirror just because you want to look like me.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 12, 2017)

If you looked at a mirror , it would automatically break!


----------



## moonford (Feb 12, 2017)

You smell like a wet cat. < Is this too far? If so, I'm sorry Taiko, the Litten line are all cats so I wanted something related to that. 

(I seriously love this thread, having great fun! Thanks guys)


----------



## _Dentata (Feb 12, 2017)

Taiko said:


> If you looked at a mirror , it would automatically break!



This thread is the only reason why I'm opening your comments


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 12, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> You smell like a wet cat. < Is this too far? If so, I'm sorry Taiko, the Litten line are all cats so I wanted something related to that.
> 
> (I seriously love this thread, having great fun! Thanks guys)



Wet cats like Incineroar , Torracat and Litten are awesome. You aren't 

_*and nah , dont worry. I actually loved that xD_


----------



## Haskell (Feb 12, 2017)

Guess liked he looked in the wrong mirror, guys...


----------



## moonford (Feb 12, 2017)

I don't have any more mirror jokes. =/

So Raskell...I haven't seen you use " point. period. blank. " in a while, what's the matter? Have you finally realised that Donald is a ******? 

(I don't know???)


----------



## Haskell (Feb 12, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> I don't have any more mirror jokes. =/
> 
> So Raskell...I haven't seen you use " point. period. blank. " in a while, what's the matter? Have you finally realised that Donald is a ******?
> 
> (I don't know???)



Have you realized that I didn't get it from him???

I used it before I even knew he existed.


----------



## moonford (Feb 12, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Have you realized that I didn't get it from him???
> 
> I used it before I even knew he existed.



Really? So you have no excuse for typing like a doofus speaks (Donald)? I thought you picked it up from the Donald to mimic his stupidity...


----------



## Haskell (Feb 12, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Really? So you have no excuse for typing like a doofus speaks (Donald)? I thought you picked it up from the Donald to mimic his stupidity...



LOL... ok. ;p


----------



## moonford (Feb 12, 2017)

Raskell said:


> LOL... ok. ;p



I'm failing miserably at this...me failing at trolling is like how Donald is currently failing at being the President of the US, funny and sad at the same time! 

I'm adding "Whiteflamingo is the worst troll" and going home, k thnx bye. ;P

Wasn't enough room, fudge!


----------



## Aquari (Feb 12, 2017)

mr. owl, how many stale pop culture avi/sig references will it take for flammy to be relevent?

"lets find out"


----------



## moonford (Feb 12, 2017)

How dare you. 

Poochy is a deformed dog.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 12, 2017)

*gasp!*

lady gaga is a dead meme!


----------



## Haskell (Feb 12, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> I don't know how to insult people so I'm just going to try my best.
> 
> Poochy is a deformed dog.



>3


----------



## Aquari (Feb 12, 2017)

play along bub you cant just skip posts^


----------



## moonford (Feb 12, 2017)

Mori groves are ugly and so is Poochy. (I feel bad for calling Poochy ugly, ;___

- - - Post Merge - - -



Teabagel said:


> *gasp!*
> 
> lady gaga is a dead meme!



That's so hurtful.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 12, 2017)

HA, thin skinned scrub! ;}


----------



## moonford (Feb 12, 2017)

#Rhinoskin #Don'tknowwhatyou'retalkingabout #hashtag

Since we're speaking about scrubs, I think we should mention that foul smell and how *you* need a scrub under those armpits. Lmfao! 

I laughed way to hard when typing this.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 12, 2017)

laughing by yourself, huh? isnt that pathetic!


----------



## moonford (Feb 12, 2017)

Duh, people suck and your trolling is pathetic. #RHINOSKIN


----------



## Haskell (Feb 12, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Duh, people suck and your trolling is pathetic. #RHINOSKIN



at least she isn't pathetic


----------



## moonford (Feb 12, 2017)

Nits.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 12, 2017)

Lady Gaga's performance was awful.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 12, 2017)

You like Tronald Dump?


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 12, 2017)

do i really need to say anything


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 12, 2017)

Who begins their usernames with an "X"?


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 12, 2017)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/memberlist.php?ltr=X&pp=30&sort=username&order=asc
theres 30 pages of people whose username starts with x

- - - Post Merge - - -

think please !!


----------



## nostalgibra (Feb 12, 2017)

That last carnation is throwing off the balance of the shrooms!!!


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 12, 2017)

too many cakes


----------



## Aquari (Feb 13, 2017)

get outta here m8, theres a new meme in town


----------



## simonthomas6 (Feb 13, 2017)

Too much yoshi in your profile and your life.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 13, 2017)

at least she doesn't have a number in her username.


----------



## moonford (Feb 13, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Lady Gaga's performance was awful.



Stop lying to yourself, you know it was flawless. 

BO.


----------



## kylie32123 (Feb 13, 2017)

I know it was complete ****. Her performance was so bad it became a damn meme.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 13, 2017)

You have a horrible meme as your avatar... no room to talk.


----------



## _Dentata (Feb 13, 2017)

[





Raskell said:


> You have a horrible meme as your avatar... no room to talk.


]


----------



## Haskell (Feb 13, 2017)

"annex mexico"

*facepalm* 

*grabs rope*

*looks up at the ceiling fan*


----------



## Aquari (Feb 13, 2017)

get lost, *literally no one* wants you here


----------



## Haskell (Feb 13, 2017)

*'No one' *means that nobody wants me here. Nobody is nothing. So people do want me here.

#GetLogic


----------



## _Dentata (Feb 13, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> get lost, *literally no one* wants you here



How does it feel to know that nearly every straight male tries to to stay 15 feet away from you at all times

edit: ninja'd


----------



## Haskell (Feb 13, 2017)

How does it feel to bring up an irrelevant, speculated and untruthful thing to try to make yourself fit in?


----------



## _Dentata (Feb 13, 2017)

Raskell said:


> How does it feel to bring up an irrelevant, speculated and untruthful thing *to try to make yourself fit in?*



what


----------



## Haskell (Feb 13, 2017)

That's all you can say is 'what'. If you can't be a troll, then don't be a troll bruh.


----------



## _Dentata (Feb 13, 2017)

>missing the point


----------



## Haskell (Feb 13, 2017)

You are missing the point.


----------



## _Dentata (Feb 13, 2017)

>this guy...


----------



## Haskell (Feb 13, 2017)

What about yourself?


----------



## Aquari (Feb 13, 2017)

you think youre real "deep" and cool with that avi sig combo huh?


----------



## Haskell (Feb 13, 2017)

lol... and poochy is sooooo coooool.... lol


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 14, 2017)

is that rose the only thing u got for valentines? poor thing


----------



## Aquari (Feb 14, 2017)

and you somehow have more than that?


----------



## kylie32123 (Feb 15, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> and you somehow have more than that?



Oh, and you do?
I would love to insult you, but I'm afraid I won't do as well as nature did.


----------



## Noah98789 (Feb 15, 2017)

you didnt capitalize the first letter of your name ew


----------



## Aquari (Feb 15, 2017)

^can you not?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 15, 2017)

ew yoshi


----------



## Aquari (Feb 15, 2017)

ew splatoon and mariokart bandwagon


----------



## Noah98789 (Feb 15, 2017)

ew a ew meme


----------



## Aquari (Feb 15, 2017)

ew someone who thinks "ew" is a meme


----------



## Haskell (Feb 15, 2017)

Omg!  This back and fourth conversation is cringe worthy.


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 15, 2017)

What's up with the abbreviation? Too lazy to type a few more letters?


----------



## Haskell (Feb 15, 2017)

lmao... ok...


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 15, 2017)

Nice comeback man!


----------



## Haskell (Feb 15, 2017)

It wasn't a comeback........... lol...........


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 15, 2017)

What was it?


----------



## Haskell (Feb 15, 2017)

lol..................


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 15, 2017)

I think I get it now...


----------



## Haskell (Feb 15, 2017)

lol. You're funny.


----------



## kylie32123 (Feb 16, 2017)

May the chocolate chips in your cookies always turn out to be raisins.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 16, 2017)

learn how to troll then come back, yes?


----------



## Dim (Feb 16, 2017)

Can that stupid yoshi of yours play more than two notes or...?


----------



## Aquari (Feb 16, 2017)

thats cute, why not get a *proper* sig instead of the pokemon that can get one-shotted by pretty much anything


----------



## kylie32123 (Feb 19, 2017)

that's cute, why not get a proper sig instead of a character that lays eggs and uses it's babies as projectiles.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 19, 2017)

that's cute, why not get a useful avatar instead of one mocking my president


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 19, 2017)

Cute , why not get an useful signature that its not stolen from Pinterest?


----------



## Haskell (Feb 19, 2017)

cute, why not know where something is stolen from?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 19, 2017)

Mine has awesome games and the best fire starter with charizard.

Yours is all plain and boring uvu


----------



## Haskell (Feb 19, 2017)

Your signature is special... but not the special you're thinking of.


----------



## biibii (Feb 20, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Your signature is special... but not the special you're thinking of.



I cant tell if you bought a virtual rose because you've never received one irl and want to fill that achey sad hole in your heart


----------



## Akira-chan (Feb 21, 2017)

wowie another k/jpop fan, they are all the same tbqh....


----------



## Dactal (Feb 21, 2017)

nice avatar/sig, too bad no one knows what it is


----------



## Aquari (Feb 21, 2017)

danny phantom? what are you, 12?


----------



## Dim (Feb 21, 2017)

*looks at silly yoshi signature* REALLY? XD


----------



## NewLeaf-Me-Alone (Feb 21, 2017)

*looks at sig + avatar* Damn those furries are everywhere


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 22, 2017)

get better collectibles please


----------



## Aquari (Feb 22, 2017)

you call *that* a good looking sidebar?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 22, 2017)

its better than your face at least


----------



## Aquari (Feb 22, 2017)

thats cute. i'll let you try again, go on, shoot


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 22, 2017)

trust me honey. you do not want me to go Chanel Oberlin on you.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 22, 2017)

only special snowflakes take pictures on the desert and on a bathtub , ew


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 25, 2017)

Okay Jetix! We get that you don't like others' signatures except you.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 25, 2017)

get out of my swamp, you normie scum


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 25, 2017)

Were you once Neikkocat06?


----------



## Aquari (Feb 25, 2017)

thats none of your business, go tend to your dead club


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 25, 2017)

I ain't going back to my clubs, Neikkocat06. I am fine being out of a group.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 25, 2017)

ha, cant even keep up with your own clubs what a great waste of everyones time, good goin


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 25, 2017)

Your new name is Neikkoteabagel.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 25, 2017)

wow cant even come up with a good spoof name, just leave and stop embarrassing yourself


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 25, 2017)

Stop making fun of my apples.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 25, 2017)

*theyre ALL rotten anyways*


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 25, 2017)

That's your fault, considering the Apples grew on your Moris.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 25, 2017)

Everything's your fault, TOMFG.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 25, 2017)

get banned already


----------



## Haskell (Feb 25, 2017)

I was. Twice.

Get a life already.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 25, 2017)

not enough, everyone is happier when youre gone


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 25, 2017)

That's not nice to wish bans on other members, Niekkoteabagel.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 25, 2017)

Your apples aren't nice.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 25, 2017)

That avatar is offensively tall and skinny.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 25, 2017)

that sig is offensive to the eyes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 25, 2017)

That sig is so tiny it makes people go blind.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 25, 2017)

try to be cute with those sig shapes but youve failed *horribly*


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 25, 2017)

Well guess what I didn't make them so you're offending wearthesun, not me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 25, 2017)

Marshal is terribly overrated


----------



## SunsetDelta (Feb 25, 2017)

So is the N64.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 25, 2017)

Crap got ninja'd lol.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 25, 2017)

you cant even avoid getting ninjad, pathetic


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 25, 2017)

What the heck kind of name is teabagel that sounds really dusting


----------



## Aquari (Feb 25, 2017)

n64, wow....how original


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 25, 2017)

well notice that I wrote dusting.

teabagel is very dusting.

Man I am good at this xDDD




Wait I thought my name was xSuperMario64x??


----------



## Aquari (Feb 25, 2017)

cant even spell right, give up


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 25, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> cant even spell right, give up



But i didn't spell it wrong. I thought you could understand english xDDD


----------



## Aquari (Feb 25, 2017)

wew assuming my english, youve done it now, you *dusting* pig


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 25, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> wew assuming my english, youve done it now, you *dusting* pig



That's like the funniest thing I've read all day 

Like I actually broke out laughing just now





I'm really bad at this. .-.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 25, 2017)

xSuperMario3DWorldx said:


> That's like the funniest thing I've read all day
> 
> Like I actually broke out laughing just now



Changed your username. Wii U is so much better.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 25, 2017)

Banana2012 said:


> Changed your username. Wii U is so much better.



OMG I love Super Mario 3D World!!

Too bad that's the one game my Wii U won't play...


Also, I changed your username.

Bananas are WAY better than apples.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> OMG I hate Super Mario Sunshine!!
> 
> That's the one game I won't play...



WHAT?!

You better take that back. I love Super Mario Sunshine.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 25, 2017)

Apple2012 said:


> WHAT?!
> 
> You better take that back. I love Super Mario Sunshine.



I've been saying that for like 6 years. 

I HATE SUPER MARIO SUNSHINE.

ALWAYS HAVE.

AND ALWAYS WILL.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I've been saying that for like 6 years.
> 
> Now stop editing my quotes.



I can do what I want. I find editing quotes funny.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 25, 2017)

Apple2012 said:


> I can do what I want. I'm going to burn all my apples.



Aw! After you worked so hard for them and loved everyone? 

You monster!!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Aw! I thought you loves apples.
> 
> How ungrateful!!!



Of course I love apples, I would never burn them.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 25, 2017)

And I loves SM64.

SM Sunshine is still bad tho xDDD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 25, 2017)

How could you be a fan of Mario if you hate Super Mario Sunshine?


----------



## Aquari (Feb 25, 2017)

sheesh get a room, get married already ^^


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 25, 2017)

Apple2012 said:


> How could you be a fan of Mario if you hate Super Mario Sunshine?



The same way I can be a fan of music and hate the so-called "rap music".


----------



## Aquari (Feb 25, 2017)

wow way to break the game rules its called "troll the person *above* you" not "cherry pick the posts you like"


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 25, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> wow way to break the game rules its called "troll the person *above* you" not "cherry pick the posts you like"



I'm sorry I like to break rules

way to be a party pooper -_-


----------



## Aquari (Feb 25, 2017)

youve ruined this game just like you ruin everyones good moods, way to go bud


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 25, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> youve ruined this game just like you ruin everyones good moods, way to go bud



You're welcome


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 25, 2017)

xOcarinaofTimex said:


> You're welcome



Found a better name for you.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 25, 2017)

Why don't you share one of your Apples, you gross hoarder?


----------



## Aquari (Feb 25, 2017)

why dont you get rid of that gross sig?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 25, 2017)

look who talks , what a gross avatar


----------



## Flare (Feb 25, 2017)

Primarina is better than Incineroar, and always will be.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 25, 2017)

hell no 
*uses chesnaught wood hammer*


----------



## Aquari (Feb 25, 2017)

ha thats cute, yours isnt even transparent


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 26, 2017)

That's cute, you love ice cream more than your precious Mori.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

At least she doesn't love a virtual squirrel.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 26, 2017)

At least I don't play the Sims instead of actually socializing with people.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

I do socialize with* people*. Not a squirrel.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 26, 2017)

I can't socialize with Marshal, he just repeats the same stuff over and over.  The only people you socialize with are on a computer.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

Marshal is your only love and friend.

At least I have friends. And had loves.

Get.A.Life


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 26, 2017)

Trump sucks


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 26, 2017)

Apples suck


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 26, 2017)

Marshal is stupid.


----------



## moonford (Feb 26, 2017)

I eat apples!


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

Your brain is the size of an apple.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 26, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Your brain is the size of an apple.



Why do you hate Whiteflamingo so much? He's not that bad.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

Apple2012 said:


> Why do you hate Whiteflamingo so much? He's not that bad.



Who said I hated him? 

The only bad thing in this thread are ALL your apples.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

double post .-.


----------



## moonford (Feb 26, 2017)

Sims was terrible


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

You are terrible.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 26, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Who said I hated him?
> 
> The only bad thing in this thread are ALL your apples.



Nope. My apples are well-behaved. But I wouldn't say the same for Trump supporters that play Sims.


----------



## moonford (Feb 26, 2017)

Raskell said:


> You are terrible.



I don't need you telling me that sweaty, I know I am. 

I didn't join the last mafia game because your comments make me cringe.



Edit: I'm not going to troll Apple2012 because I have no jokes for ya and you're awesome.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

You are the definition of cringy.

And good, no one wanted you.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 26, 2017)

Post faster


----------



## moonford (Feb 26, 2017)

Is this thread glitched? Dammit TBT!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 26, 2017)

Lady gaga sucks tbh


----------



## deerprongs (Feb 26, 2017)

Splatoon is lame


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 26, 2017)

Remember when you were Jetix?

EDIT: sniped


----------



## moonford (Feb 26, 2017)

Your signature hurts my eyes, I have mini seizures when I see it.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

You are a seizure.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Whiteflamingo said:


> I don't need you telling me that sweaty, I know I am.
> 
> I didn't join the last mafia game because your comments make me cringe.
> 
> ...



Boi -.-


----------



## moonford (Feb 26, 2017)

Apple2012 is nice, you aren't. =/ boiiiiiii


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

Apple2012 is a pre-historic dinosaur that tramples on everyone.

I'm a relevant turtle that wants to hug everyone.


----------



## forestyne (Feb 26, 2017)

You're irrelevant and I see you get banned at least twice a week.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

You got your "facts" wrong just like CNN!


----------



## forestyne (Feb 26, 2017)

At least they're relevant opinions, unlike yours!

Or should I say 'sources'


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

Whata are you talking about? 

You. Are. The. Definition. Of. Irrelevant.


----------



## moonford (Feb 26, 2017)

Thanks for liking my post about drinking bleach, =( You're a great person. I'm kidding, I don't let nobody's hurt me. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



forestyne said:


> You're irrelevant and I see you get banned at least twice a week.



Lol, true


----------



## forestyne (Feb 26, 2017)

2nice4me to troll.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

Omfg go eat the irrelevant cake in your sidebar. .-.



Whiteflamingo said:


> Thanks for liking my post about drinking bleach, =( You're a great person. I'm kidding, I don't let nobody's hurt me. XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I think you have this thread confused with 'General Discussion'.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 26, 2017)

If you think anything Trump or Melania says is considered as "savage" then you are a degenerate


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

Stop talking, newbie scum. You're the reason why degenerate is a word.


----------



## moonford (Feb 26, 2017)

You make onions cry.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

You are an onion.


----------



## moonford (Feb 26, 2017)

You are so original with trolling. "You're a seizure", " You are an onion". 

Do you think your username is cute or something? Its not. It reminds me of toddlers, that makes sense actually, considering the fact that you act like a toddler in most threads.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

You are a toddler! Nyah! ;p


----------



## moonford (Feb 26, 2017)

That's the type of comeback a 3 year old would come up with.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

You're not a very scrumptious human.


----------



## moonford (Feb 26, 2017)

And you are?

I'm only scrumptious to people who deserve my scrumptious-ness, you clearly don't.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

I don't want to "deserve" your scrumptious-ness. It's infected and there's little to none of it.


----------



## moonford (Feb 26, 2017)

This is boring, meh.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

Because you're here. Nearly every other troll that has posted in this thread is bigger, better, stronger in trolling than you are. >3


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 26, 2017)

just because


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

Another newbie scum...


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 26, 2017)

just like you


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

Lol. Ok...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 27, 2017)

At least Vizionari is better than you.


----------



## NewLeaf-Me-Alone (Feb 27, 2017)

Damn your avatar and signature scream 14 year old girl, I was shocked to learn you're in fact a 24 year old dude



... Need some ice?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 27, 2017)

NewLeaf-Me-Alone said:


> Damn your avatar and signature scream 14 year old girl, I was shocked to learn you're in fact a 24 year old dude
> 
> 
> 
> ... Need some ice?



Those girls are 23-year old women.

Anyway, Newleaf-me-alone, what a dumb name. (in all seriousness, I thought it's a cool username).


----------



## NewLeaf-Me-Alone (Feb 27, 2017)

See now that's alarming, I don't know what type of 23 year old women you're used to, and honestly, I don't wanna know


PFFT YE RIGHT because NewLeaf-Me-Alone is dumber than Apple2012? (no but for reals good for you to project a healthy lifestyle, and also, apples are delicious)


----------



## moonford (Feb 27, 2017)

How about you new leaf me alone.

(I love the little side discussion you two are having, it's cute. XD)


----------



## Dim (Feb 28, 2017)

Perfect illusion? LOLOLOL I'm the REAL master of illusions here! :^)


----------



## Aquari (Feb 28, 2017)

oh watchout we got a "pokemaster" over here


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 28, 2017)

Beedrill is lame

Eevee is the best Pokemon.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 28, 2017)

oh thats cute, good luck getting pretty much one shotted by everything


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 28, 2017)

Sorry, I cannot understand what you said.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry, I cannot understand what you said.

Post Merge is intentional BTW


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm sorry, but what kind of weirdo does a post merge on purpose?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 1, 2017)

What kind of weirdos like Marshal?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 1, 2017)

Apple2012 said:


> What kind of weirdos like Marshal?



dummies xDDDDD

jk i'm not that rude (unlike some...)


----------



## Aquari (Mar 1, 2017)

n64 is overrated

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> dummies xDDDDD
> 
> jk i'm not that rude (unlike some...)



and what "some" are you talking about, cant take the heat get out of the kitchen, normie!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 1, 2017)

This thread is overrated.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 1, 2017)

ooooh look who "loves" nature, if you love it so much, throw away your computer(s) and go live in the woods


----------



## Haskell (Mar 1, 2017)

oooo... good one... my little sister could troll me better


----------



## Aquari (Mar 1, 2017)

thats a pretty cute attempt to be edgy, an iguana's eyes oooh watch out, get off my board normie


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 2, 2017)

soo...still stuck in that basement of yours?


----------



## Aquari (Mar 2, 2017)

still using that outdated avi/sig? and still displaying that ugly sidebar? youre on a roll


----------



## Haskell (Mar 2, 2017)

still have only clovers? gurl, get a sig .-.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 2, 2017)

oh you mean like the overrated game of thrones sig you have, i bet you only watch it because other people are watching it, go get a mind of your own, little sheep


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 2, 2017)

I love how you're always making fun of my signature but then you display s*** like that.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 2, 2017)

oooh wew, swearing in your posts, is that supposed to be intimidating?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 2, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Stop talking, newbie scum. You're the reason why degenerate is a word.



I'm not a newbie tho  been here for about 2 years

---

(Do I have to troll you?... You seem really nice lmao)

Go drink some tea.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 2, 2017)

thats a nice garbage lineup you have, go use that tbt on something thats actually worth it


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 2, 2017)

Joke's on you, the word is "shot".  What kind of loser is mean to a sweetie like AppleBitterCrumble?  She doesn't even want to troll anyone.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 2, 2017)

cant take the heat? get out of my board then, normie


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 2, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> oh you mean like the overrated game of thrones sig you have, i bet you only watch it because other people are watching it, go get a mind of your own, little sheep



Boy, can't even recognize Lord of the Rings? That's clearly Legolas. Where have you been your entire life?




Other than your mom's basement.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 2, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Boy, can't even recognize Lord of the Rings? That's clearly Legolas. Where have you been your entire life?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry i dont spent my life in a basement watching mediocre movies


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 2, 2017)

Talking about terrible lineups, what's up with your sidebar pal?


----------



## Aquari (Mar 2, 2017)

how can you not come up with a response to that when you can clearly come up with a sig as terrible as your current one, something as ugly as that takes alot of skill


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 2, 2017)

Nah man, the Room is true entertainment. Tommy Wiseau is a film genius. But someone as tasteless as you and your sig just can't see the truth.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 2, 2017)

Crap.  Ninja'd.  Um...only n00bs display addons!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 2, 2017)

At least I have something relevant in my signature. (for teabagel)


----------



## Aquari (Mar 2, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Nah man, the Room is true entertainment. Tommy Wiseau is a film genius. But someone as tasteless as you and your sig just can't see the truth.



i cant see the truth? thats rich coming from some weeaboo that still likes bleach

@applebitter thats cute, its even in an ugly and annoying spoiler box! *slow clap* goooood jooob, have a biscuit!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 2, 2017)

Excuse me, this is "Troll the Person Above You", not "Troll Whoever You Feel Like".


----------



## Aquari (Mar 2, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Excuse me, this is "Troll the Person Above You", not "Troll Whoever You Feel Like".



woops almost forgot youre worth a few miliseconds of my time, easy to forget a person as boring as you


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 2, 2017)

At least I can take the few seconds out of my life to use capitalization and punctuation, kid.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 2, 2017)

Stop being such a badass ninja!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 2, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> woops almost forgot youre worth a few miliseconds of my time, easy to forget a person as boring as you



Wow your clearly the KING of trolling people, lemme just bow down and warship you HOLLLLY SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT your unbeatable.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 2, 2017)

oh wew i almost forgot you were here also, how does it feel to be insignificant? you cant even muster up the brains to come up with atleast one or two witty comebacks


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 2, 2017)

Your English skills are still more effortless than your signature.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 2, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> oh wew i almost forgot you were here also, how does it feel to be insignificant? you cant even muster up the brains to come up with atleast one or two witty comebacks



You're trying too hard to become relevant


----------



## Aquari (Mar 2, 2017)

but hey atleast im not stooping as low as displaying ac avi and sig now thats truly unforgivable


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 2, 2017)

Bleach is entertaining though. But as we've already discussed, you can't understand entertainment.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 2, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> but hey atleast im not stooping as low as displaying ac avi and sig now thats truly unforgivable



I really do hope that eventually there will be ants in your pants and I hope they pinch you on ur vag.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 2, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Bleach is entertaining though. But as we've already discussed, you can't understand entertainment.



whats really entertaining is the fact that you were a member here since march of last year but only learned how to center your sigs *yesterday*, would you also like help on how to turn on a computer, or i guess you can stick to your mum doin that for you ;}

- - - Post Merge - - -



AppleBitterCrumble said:


> I really do hope that eventually there will be ants in your pants and I hope they pinch you on ur vag.



ant in my *PLANTS* learn to read, and  "vag"..really? only a child would use such vulgar words


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 2, 2017)

What's really funny is that, yes, I have been a member since then but I only used this place once until about a week ago. Get your facts straight, kid.



Teabagel said:


> whats really entertaining is the fact that you were a member here since march of last year but only learned how to center your sigs *yesterday*, would you also like help on how to turn on a computer, or i guess you can stick to your mum doin that for you ;}
> 
> 
> ant in my *PLANTS* learn to read



Learn to write first.


----------



## Flare (Mar 2, 2017)

This is a fun thread to read!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 2, 2017)

Ignore


----------



## Aquari (Mar 2, 2017)

wow double posting, get a better connection instead of freeloading tacobell wifi, do you need lessons on how to fix the wifi too?! you really are somethin else


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 2, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> whats really entertaining is the fact that you were a member here since march of last year but only learned how to center your sigs *yesterday*, would you also like help on how to turn on a computer, or i guess you can stick to your mum doin that for you ;}
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Vag isn't a vulgar word lmfao.
Please use your "so-called" gardening skills to dig yourself a grave.


Also learn how to spell, "tocabell"... really?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 2, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> wow double posting, get a better connection instead of freeloading tacobell wifi, do you need lessons on how to fix the wifi too?! you really are somethin else



Nah, I know perfectly well how to do all of that. Do you need a lesson on how to write, make a good signature, AND a good comeback? I think so.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 2, 2017)

a really cute attempt from both of you, really it is, i'll let you try again tho, go on youre not going to get good at trolling from using the same dry well of comebacks, if your lucky i'll even give you a gold star for trying!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 2, 2017)

Who'd want a gold star from you, of all people?


Also, it's spelled *you're*.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 2, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> a really cute attempt from both of you, really it is, i'll let you try again tho, go on youre not going to get good at trolling from using the same dry well of comebacks, if your lucky i'll even give you a gold star for trying!



The only reason why we keep on saying that you need to learn how to spell is because you really do need to learn how to spell, stop being such a screw up and actually make this a challenge for us.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 2, 2017)

still using dry comebacks, you'll never get a gold star at this pace, lets see if scrumfleton can rub together the 2 braincells required for a decent comeback


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 2, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> still using dry comebacks, you'll never get a gold star at this pace, lets see if scrumfleton can rub together the 2 braincells required for a decent comeback



Repetitive much?
"hurrrr durrrrr dry comebacks doyyyyyy blah blah gold star!!"

You're probably a Trump supporter.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 2, 2017)

thats cute, try again


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 2, 2017)

I just started reading this convo and I'm dying of laughter.  You go, AppleBitterCrumble! XD


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 2, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> thats cute, try again



Drink bleach


----------



## Aquari (Mar 2, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Drink bleach



NOW THATS EDGY, but still not good enough


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 2, 2017)

Drink cyanide.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 2, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> still using dry comebacks, you'll never get a gold star at this pace, lets see if scrumfleton can rub together the 2 braincells required for a decent comeback



Again, nobody wants your gold stars. I don't want anything coming from those hands of yours, who knows where those have been all this time.


But all in all, I've got myself a concert in a few. That's a better way to spend my time than to look at the words coming from you, littered with errors and all.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 2, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> NOW THATS EDGY, but still not good enough



Stop wasting oxygen


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 2, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Stop wasting oxygen



His existence is a waste of oxygen.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 2, 2017)

adorable, you all seem to have your panties in a twist, and why try to fix my grammar, its ruffling all your jimmies and this IS a trolling thread not an "accommodate the above user" thread


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 2, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> His existence is a waste of oxygen.



Pretty sure it's a her but I wouldn't blame you for not knowing its gender, it's pretty much irrelevant


----------



## Aquari (Mar 2, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> His existence is a waste of oxygen.



ooh assuming genders, thata a great way to ruffle someons jimmies, see youre learning!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 2, 2017)

Hahaha yeah Teabagel's a girl.  Not that it matters.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 2, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> adorable, you all seem to have your panties in a twist, and why try to fix my grammar, its ruffling all your jimmies and this IS a trolling thread not an "accommodate the above user" thread



You'd be making a better comeback if you knew how to write.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 2, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> ooh assuming genders, thata a great way to ruffle someons jimmies, see youre learning!



What the fu*k is a jimmie?


----------



## Aquari (Mar 2, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> What the fu*k is a jimmie?



a jimmie is the thing you have ruffled right now!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 2, 2017)

WTF is this conversation?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 2, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> a jimmie is the thing you have ruffled right now!



Pretty sure you're talking about yourself


----------



## Aquari (Mar 2, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> WTF is this conversation?



wtf is the point of your posts if you dont intend to troll someone 

- - - Post Merge - - -



AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Pretty sure you're talking about yourself



nope i can see your rustled jimmes from afar, put it away!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 2, 2017)

Trashbagel said:


> wtf is the point of your posts if you dont intend to troll someone



Fixed your username.  Also what's the point of trolling if we're only trying to troll _you?_


----------



## Aquari (Mar 2, 2017)

ThatOnebadtroller said:


> Fixed your username.  Also what's the point of trolling if we're only trying to troll _you?_


scuttle along youre not the one im after!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 2, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> wtf is the point of your posts if you dont intend to troll someone
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I'm laughing so hard right now because you probably think you're the *****, sitting all high and mighty on your trolling throne. I got news for you, youre a degenerate.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 2, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> I'm laughing so hard right now because you probably think you're the *****, sitting all high and mighty on your trolling throne. I got news for you, youre a degenerate.



i love how rustled youre getting! its adorable!, although i cant say the same for your avi/sig ;{


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 2, 2017)

ICan'tGrammar said:


> i love how rustled youre getting! its adorable!, although it cant say the same for your avi/sig ;{


----------



## Aquari (Mar 2, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


>



wot R u tockin abowt?!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 2, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> wot R u tockin abowt?!



First of all, my avi/sig are cute to ME and that's all that really matters seeing that your opinion is irrelevant. Second, sweetie... just learn how to spell, it's such an embarrassment.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 2, 2017)

"squeak squeak squeak" that all im hearing from you!, also i love how scrumfleton is just watching from the sidelines (where he belongs) come out and play! ;}


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 2, 2017)

Nah, I was taking a shower...Something you probably never do.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 2, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> "squeak squeak squeak" that all im hearing from you!, also i love how scrumfleton is just watching from the sidelines (where he belongs) come out and play! ;}



All I hear from you is bull****


----------



## Aquari (Mar 2, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> All I hear from you is bull****



 aw youre making me blush, using swears again, if i were you i'd stop, youre bypassing the sensor rule, id hate to see you get a warning or infraction!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 2, 2017)

Sensor? SENSOR? I think you're trying to spell "censor". Either way, as Richter Belmont once said: "Your words are as empty as your soul."


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 2, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> aw youre making me blush, using swears again, if i were you i'd stop, youre bypassing the sensor rule, id hate to see you get a warning or infraction!



as if


----------



## Aquari (Mar 2, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Sensor? SENSOR? I think you're trying to spell "censor". Either way, as Richter Belmont once said: "Your words are as empty as your soul."



i em nawt spehlin it rong, itz sencor!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 2, 2017)

Either you're being "funny", or you're trying to be smart.



Either way you suck at it.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 2, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> i em nawt spehlin it rong, itz sencor!



Gather your gardening tools and get out of here


----------



## Aquari (Mar 2, 2017)

dont assume my engrish you ableist


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 2, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> dont assume my engrish you ableist



Yeah, you're not even trying anymore. I'm out.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 2, 2017)

i win


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 2, 2017)

Grammar?What'sThat said:


> dont assume my engrish you ableist



"ableist"?  WTF is that, a religion that worships the Able Sisters?


----------



## Aquari (Mar 2, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> "ableist"?  WTF is that, a religion that worships the Able Sisters?



if you have the internet to post on a forum, you have the internet to do a google search


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 2, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> i win



As long as im still here you're not winning


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 2, 2017)

Ableism /ˈeɪblɪzəm/ (also known as ablism, disablism, disability discrimination, and handicapism) is discrimination and social prejudice against people with disabilities. ... Discrimination faced by those who have or are perceived to have a mental disorder is sometimes called mentalism rather than ableism.

What. O_O


----------



## Aquari (Mar 2, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> As long as im still here you're not winning



welcome back, pearcrumble, i was starting to get worried over what happened to all the squeaking


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 2, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> welcome back, pearcrumble, i was starting to get worried over what happened to all the squeaking



I wouldn't get worried if you disappeared


----------



## Aquari (Mar 2, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> I wouldn't get worried if you disappeared



yea i wouldnt be surprised if someone with a 1 second memory span forgot about me either


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 2, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> yea i wouldnt be surprised if someone with a 1 second memory span forgot about me either



I wouldn't be surprised if anyone forgot you since you're so irrelevant


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 2, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if anyone forgot you since you're so irrelevant



Stop trying to copy my username. I'm the one apple of this site.


----------



## Lunacha (Mar 2, 2017)

Apple2012 said:


> Stop trying to copy my username. I'm the one apple of this site.



You're a bit too obsessed with apples


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 2, 2017)

Apple2012 said:


> Stop trying to copy my username. I'm the one apple of this site.



Funny considering I joined TBT before you


----------



## Flare (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## nostalgibra (Mar 2, 2017)

Did you forget to actually roast the person above or are you just that unoriginal?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 3, 2017)

Mallow is the best trial captain, not Sophocles.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 3, 2017)

peaches are the best town fruit not apples


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 3, 2017)

Who even likes bug Pokemon and poison Pokemon? Ice is much better.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 3, 2017)

i'll have you know that a well trained gengar can *demolish* any ice type you throw out


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 3, 2017)

1st gen Pokemon is so overrated, just like Super Mario 64.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 3, 2017)

and i suppose you like your new gen washer machine or ice cream cone pokemon better? lmao


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 3, 2017)

You live in the mountains, right?


----------



## Aquari (Mar 3, 2017)

trying to change the subject because  you know im right?, typical


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 3, 2017)

'Member this thread wasn't dominated by you?


----------



## Aquari (Mar 3, 2017)

i beg to differ, and i suppose you think you own this thread, get real


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 3, 2017)

When I read your posts and imagine voices, you sound like a screaming child.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 3, 2017)

thats cute, i suppose i hear a big, hairy, basement neckbeard when i read yours


----------



## Flare (Mar 3, 2017)

nostalgibra said:


> Did you forget to actually roast the person above or are you just that unoriginal?


How sad, why don't you ask your husband Sophocles to build you a Brain-Boost machine to be able to troll correctly?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 3, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> How sad, why don't you ask your husband Sophocles to build you a Brain-Boost machine to be able to troll correctly?



Ugh, that moon is giving me seizures.


----------



## Flare (Mar 3, 2017)

Honey, no.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 3, 2017)

Honey, yes.  Take that seizure-inducing signature somewhere else.


----------



## Flare (Mar 3, 2017)

Well then, remove your sig as well, it came from the same creator as well.

- - - Post Merge - - -

omfg I suck at trolling bye.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 3, 2017)

Apple2012 said:


> 1st gen Pokemon is so overrated, just like Super Mario 64.



Ik the game is overrated but what can you do about it it's the best game ever xD


----------



## Haskell (Mar 3, 2017)

Boi, this is a trolling thread not a discussion thread. Go play your N64, you nostalgic immature child.


----------



## Noah98789 (Mar 3, 2017)

ew that avatar is creepy ew
is that even a troll


----------



## forestyne (Mar 3, 2017)

you must be so relevant to the forums, 'cause i haven't seen you anywhere before.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 3, 2017)

Don't you have pointless spam threads to make?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> Don't you have pointless spam threads to make?



Don't you have your pointless life to go live?


----------



## Aquari (Mar 3, 2017)

oh boy, here comes little miss squeak, dont you have homework to do or something?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

Oh look, the 12-year old who thinks he's big stuff is back.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> oh boy, here comes little miss squeak, dont you have homework to do or something?



Don't you have English to get better at or something?


----------



## Aquari (Mar 3, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Oh look, the 12-year old who thinks he's big stuff is back.



glad to have you back, sir neckbeard

- - - Post Merge - - -



AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Don't you have English to get better at or something?



thats cute, isnt it bedtime for you, i wouldnt want you to get all pissy in the morning


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> glad to have you back, sir neckbeard
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Nah.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> glad to have you back, sir neckbeard
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Please, the only one who's got a neckbeard is you. You should go shave but if you want to stay in your mother's basement, I don't blame you...She'd probably hate seeing your pathetic face.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 3, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Nah.



is that all you can come up with, makes sense since you have such a puny brain

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Please, the only one who's got a neckbeard is you. You should go shave but if you want to stay in your mother's basement, I don't blame you...She'd probably hate seeing your pathetic face.



remember when people actually wanted you here?, yea me neither


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> is that all you can come up with, makes sense since you have such a puny brain



Funny you say that since you use the same material claiming it to be such a "good" comeback. Run along and get back to your gardening because you're boring me to death.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 3, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Funny you say that since you use the same material claiming it to be such a "good" comeback. Run along and get back to your gardening because you're boring me to death.



the only thing boring here is your cheap lineup


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> is that all you can come up with, makes sense since you have such a puny brain
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Same could be said about yourself, kid.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> the only thing boring here is your cheap lineup



Pretty sure more people like my cheap lineups more than your presence.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 3, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Same could be said about yourself, kid.


i think its about time you go back to your cringy club roleplay thread, youre more welcomed there



AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Pretty sure more people like my cheap lineups more than your presence.



same can be said about *any* collectible infact i wouldnt mind trading you in for another mori, if someone would even take such a worthless person in return for a mori


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> i think its about time you go back to your cringy club roleplay thread, youre more welcomed there
> 
> 
> 
> same can be said about *any* collectible infact i wouldnt mind trading you in for another mori, if someone would even take such a worthless person in return for a mori



Who's calling who worthless? Or are you just looking in a mirror at yourself?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> i think its about time you go back to your cringy club roleplay thread, youre more welcomed there
> 
> 
> 
> same can be said about *any* collectible infact i wouldnt mind trading you in for another mori, if someone would even take such a worthless person in return for a mori



You try too hard honestly, maybe your comebacks would be decent if you had any brains what so ever.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 3, 2017)

Why do you have cheap collectibles?


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 3, 2017)

Why does your username have the year 2012?


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 3, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> Why does your username have the year 2012?



There's a new #1? pff #1 in crappy comebacks!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 3, 2017)

I don't like shows like PMMM where the main characters wear mini-skirts.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 3, 2017)

i dont like neckbeards that choose girl characters when they are in fact, a guy


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 3, 2017)

Psychic beats poison, Neikkoteabagel


----------



## mayoranika (Mar 3, 2017)

Apples? Whatever happened to good taste?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 3, 2017)

I'm afraid to say hi!


----------



## mayoranika (Mar 3, 2017)

I wouldn't have responded anyway.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 3, 2017)

go away you arent cute, you never will be you sack of potatos


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> go away you arent cute, you never will be you sack of potatos



Y U no like new members?


----------



## Aquari (Mar 3, 2017)

Apple2012 said:


> Y U no like new members?



new members will not be tolerated and neither will your ugly, seizure inducing sig!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> new members will not be tolerated and neither will your ugly, seizure inducing sig!



Ah the degenerate is back! We missed you


----------



## mayoranika (Mar 3, 2017)

I know, but you should get used to me it's my part of nature.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 3, 2017)

youre new here and thats disgusting


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> youre new here and thats disgusting



You aren't and thats disgusting


----------



## Aquari (Mar 3, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> You aren't and thats disgusting



the fact that youre on the sanrio bandwagon is disgusting


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> the fact that youre on the sanrio bandwagon is disgusting



the fact that your still trying to troll me is disgusting, isn't it clear that I have already won?


----------



## Aquari (Mar 3, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> the fact that your still trying to troll me is disgusting, isn't it clear that I have already won?



as long as you stay on the sanrio banwagon trying to be "cute" you'll never win


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> as long as you stay on the sanrio banwagon trying to be "cute" you'll never win



You don't have to try to be cute when you already are.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 3, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> You don't have to try to be cute when you already are.



woah careful not to hurt your head when its that far up your own arse! also i dont remember sacks of potatos being cute, but thats just me


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> woah careful not to hurt your head when its that far up your own arse! also i dont remember sacks of potatos being cute, but thats just me



Pretty sure you already used the "sack of potatoes" comeback on another person


----------



## Aquari (Mar 3, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Pretty sure you already used the "sack of potatoes" comeback on another person



doesnt change the fact that youre *far* from cute


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> doesnt change the fact that youre *far* from cute



Aw how cute, you learned how to bold your letters! I think that deserves a round of applause


----------



## Aquari (Mar 3, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Aw how cute, you learned how to bold your letters! I think that deserves a round of applause



ive known how to bold since i first became a member, but it really seems like you dont know how to actually be "cute", pink letters and sanrio aint cuttin it, sweaty


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 3, 2017)

Irrelevant said:


> ive known how to bold since i first became a member, but it really seems like you dont know how to actually be "cute", pink letters and sanrio aint cuttin it, sweaty



I may not be cute but at least I'm good at comebacks


----------



## Aquari (Mar 3, 2017)

uglypotato said:


> I may not be cute but at least I'm good at comebacks


you call those weak pebble throws good?, looks like you really do have your head up your arse


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> you call those weak pebble throws good?, looks like you really do have your head up your arse



Hmmmm seems like the comeback well has ran dry for you


----------



## Aquari (Mar 3, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Hmmmm seems like the comeback well has ran dry for you



same can be said about you and your avi/sig ideas


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> same can be said about you and your avi/sig ideas



At least my avi/sig are relevant to this site, get your clovers out of here.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 3, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> At least my avi/sig are relevant to this site, get your clovers out of here.



did you already forget that clovers are collectibles on this site? seems like all those pastel colors are finally rotting your brain


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> did you already forget that clovers are collectibles on this site? seems like all those pastel colors are finally rotting your brain



Did you forget that you're irrelevant on this site? Seems like you've been on your high-horse for too long sweetie


----------



## Aquari (Mar 3, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Did you forget that you're irrelevant on this site? Seems like you've been on your high-horse for too long sweetie



strange that you call *me* irrelevant when literally no one talks about you


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> strange that you call *me* irrelevant when literally no one talks about you



Funny you say that because most people will know who I am after they look at this forum


----------



## Aquari (Mar 3, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Funny you say that because most people will know who I am after they look at this forum



thats also funny since like i said, literally no one knows you


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> thats also funny since like i said, literally no one knows you



Pretty sure more people know me than you


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

I like how this is still going on...I've been bystanding because this is true entertainment...Something Teabagel doesn't get, as I've stated before. <3


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 3, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I like how this is still going on...I've been bystanding because this is true entertainment...Something Teabagel doesn't get, as I've stated before. <3



Why thank you n.n I enjoy going back on these messages and laughing


----------



## kylie32123 (Mar 3, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Funny you say that because most people will know who I am after they look at this forum



I guess I don't qualify as 'most people'


----------



## Aquari (Mar 4, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I like how this is still going on...I've been bystanding because this is true entertainment...Something Teabagel doesn't get, as I've stated before. <3


and i dont think you get the point of this thread, dont post if your not going to troll anyone <3



AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Why thank you n.n I enjoy going back on these messages and laughing


again, youre not trolling, learn to play



kylie32123 said:


> I guess I don't qualify as 'most people'


i dont think you qualify as a person, period.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

You're*

Learn how to spell, mate.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 4, 2017)

learn how to accept the fact that people make spelling mistakes sometimes, instead of being a pompous arse about it


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Oh I accept it, you just happen to have improper English all the time.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 4, 2017)

if spelling errors bother you so much, just stop using the internet, no one will miss you anyway


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Nah, they don't bother me, they amuse me. I'm just giving you advice, anyways. You might be able to make a good comeback for once, but I guess you just refuse to accept my kindness.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 4, 2017)

no one needs your kindness, we dont need your presence either so walk on home and go back to watching your mediocre anime


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

It's better than all the weeb trash you probably watch all day.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 4, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> It's better than all the weeb trash you probably watch all day.



jokes on you i dont watch anime, i wouldnt stoop as low as to watch that trash


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

You don't watch good films like The Room either. And that's even worse than watching weeb trash..


----------



## Aquari (Mar 4, 2017)

oh i watch good films, unlike you who spends pretty much all your time watching bad animes, then making it your avi/sig just to show ppl you watched it, or worse case scenario, to look "cool"


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Yet I've only seen a few anime, only of which 3 I liked. So no, I waste my time watching some quality films that require REAL taste.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 4, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yet I've only seen a few anime, only of which 3 I liked. So no, I waste my time watching some quality films that require REAL taste.



taste? hun, with that avi/sig combo, i wouldnt really say you have "taste"


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Says the person with four clovers as her sig...


----------



## Aquari (Mar 4, 2017)

it atleast matches the march theme, care to tell me what your avi/sig has to do with anything


----------



## kylie32123 (Mar 4, 2017)

Care to tell me how arguing with others about signatures has to do with anything


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 4, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> it atleast matches the march theme, care to tell me what your avi/sig has to do with anything



I think its hilarious that you have to pretty much go back and edit every comeback you post probably because you screwed up on the spelling.

---

ninja'd rip


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 4, 2017)

*Munches popcorn* This argument is still going on?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 4, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> *Munches popcorn* This argument is still going on?



Pretty much, guess some people just can't take hints


----------



## kylie32123 (Mar 4, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Pretty much, guess some people just can't take hints



Like you, you mean?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 4, 2017)

kylie32123 said:


> Like you, you mean?



Who even are you?


----------



## kylie32123 (Mar 4, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Who even are you?



could ask the same thing about you


----------



## hamster (Mar 4, 2017)

your comebacks are as if you're still in kindergarten, you're really predictable


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 4, 2017)

kylie32123 said:


> could ask the same thing about you



Pretty sure more people know me considering I'm actually relevant


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Uh, the thing is nobody knows you.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 4, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Uh, the thing is nobody knows you.



It's probably because you're new to the site, that's why.


----------



## kylie32123 (Mar 4, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> It's probably because you're new to the site, that's why.



I'm not that new yet this is the first time I've ever seen you.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 4, 2017)

kylie32123 said:


> I'm not that new yet this is the first time I've ever seen you.



This is the first time I've seen you and I've been around for a while now.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 4, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> This is the first time I've seen you and I've been around for a while now.



funny how youve been here a while but still cant conjure up a good lineup


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 4, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> funny how youve been here a while but still cant conjure up a good lineup



Funny how after 2 days and you still can't manage to come up with original material


----------



## Aquari (Mar 4, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Funny how after 2 days and you still can't manage to come up with original material



same can be said about you. still running your mouth on how youre *soo* popular yet its clear that youre completely wrong


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 4, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> same can be said about you. still running your mouth on how youre *soo* popular yet its clear that youre completely wrong



and yet on the "Are you famous on TBT" you said "Yep!" to me


----------



## Aquari (Mar 4, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> and yet on the "Are you famous on TBT" you said "Yep!" to me



i said "sure" to you so you dont get your panties in a twist


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 4, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> i said "sure" to you so you dont get your panties in a twist



Don't you have some weeds to go pull up or something?


----------



## Aquari (Mar 4, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Don't you have some weeds to go pull up or something?



HA, changing the subject because you know im right, go on girly, prove me wrong, prove that i said "yup!" instead of "sure"


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 4, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> HA, changing the subject because you know im right, go on girly, prove me wrong, prove that i said "yup!" instead of "sure"



Stop being such a


----------



## Aquari (Mar 4, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Stop being such a View attachment 195199



and just like that, you were proven wrong yet again, whats even funnier is that you cant admit the fact, you really are somethin else arent ya?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 4, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> and just like that, you were proven wrong yet again, whats even funnier is that you cant admit the fact, you really are somethin else arent ya?



you said "Sure!"
not "Sure"


There's a difference.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 4, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> you said "Sure!"
> not "Sure"
> 
> 
> There's a difference.



youre pulling at thin strings at this point, come back when you can actually make a valid argument


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 4, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> youre pulling at thin strings at this point, come back when you can actually make a valid point



At least im not a


----------



## Flare (Mar 4, 2017)

Have I missed the marriage?


----------



## forestyne (Mar 4, 2017)

IVE BEEN NINJA'D T_T


I feel severe sexual tension here.... no means no.... back away slowly.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 4, 2017)

forestyne said:


> Okay Tea"I'm-trying-too-hard-to-look-cool-on-this-forum-with-my-lame-ass-username"bagel



Legit crying over this, so true


----------



## Aquari (Mar 4, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> At least im not a View attachment 195200



thats twice now youve made that stale "hoe" joke, seems like your well has run dry, why not take a break so you dont fry that tiny brain of yours


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 4, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> thats twice now youve made that stale "hoe" joke, seems like your well has run dry, why not take a break so you dont fry that tiny brain of yours



Please, for the love of god, get some original material.
I've already said your well of your "so-called" good comebacks has ran dry.

Honestly this is too easy at this point


----------



## Aquari (Mar 4, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Please, for the love of god, get some original material.
> I've already said your well of your "so-called" good comebacks has ran dry.
> 
> Honestly this is too easy at this point



well atlease im not using a stale hoe joke twice


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 4, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> well atlease im not using a stale hoe joke twice



"twice now youve made that stale "hoe" joke"
"well atlease im not using a stale hoe joke twice"


I see no difference


----------



## Aquari (Mar 4, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> "twice now youve made that stale "hoe" joke"
> "well atlease im not using a stale hoe joke twice"
> 
> 
> I see no difference





AppleBitterCrumble said:


> you said "Sure!"
> not "Sure"
> 
> 
> There's a difference.


just like there was no difference in this "sure!"  not "sure" statement?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 4, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> just like there was no difference in this "sure!"  not "sure" statement?



The difference is that they were in the same comment, I was quoting you.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 4, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> The difference is that they were in the same comment, I was quoting you.



the only difference was the "!" if thats the validity argument youre making then the same applies to the multiple usage of a single joke quote


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 4, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> the only difference was the "!" if thats the validity argument youre making then the same applies to the multiple usage of a single joke quote



It's not a joke if it's not funny.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 4, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> It's not a joke if it's not funny.



then why did you make it?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 4, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> then why did you make it?



I didn't. Just stating the fact that the way "Sure" and "Sure!" are said makes a difference


----------



## Aquari (Mar 4, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> I didn't. Just stating the fact that the way "Sure" and "Sure!" are said makes a difference



but still sure nonetheless, now would you like to explain how and where you got the "yep!" from, or did you pull that out of your arse just like all your comebacks?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 4, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> but still sure nonetheless, now would you like to explain how and where you got the "yep!" from, or did you pull that out of your arse just like all your comebacks?



Aweeeee it's so adorable how you say arse


----------



## Aquari (Mar 4, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Aweeeee it's so adorable how you say arse



awwww adorable how you avoid the question!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 4, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> awwww adorable how you avoid the question!



Okay Trashbag lets get this straight, my comebacks are better than yours are. You're starting to sound like Re-Tail by re-using your mediocre lines.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 4, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Okay Trashbag lets get this straight, my comebacks are better than yours are. You're starting to sound like Re-Tail by re-using your mediocre lines.



its amazing how you dance-around and avoid questions, you should be a politician


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 4, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> its amazing how you dance-around and avoid questions, you should be a politician



It's a shame you're still trying to create decent comebacks... you could be gardening right now


----------



## Aquari (Mar 4, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> It's a shame you're still trying to create decent comebacks... you could be gardening right now



and its a shame that you STILL didnt answer the question, are you sure youre not a politician? or trump supporter perhaps?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 4, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> and its a shame that you STILL didnt answer the question, are you sure youre not a politician? or trump supporter perhaps?



Funny how I called you a trump supporter 2 days ago!
now you're stealing my material?! im flattered honestly


----------



## Aquari (Mar 4, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Funny how I called you a trump supporter 2 days ago!
> now you're stealing my material?! im flattered honestly



im flattered how you didnt answer the question, you keep changing the subject and dancing around it, but the question still remains, no, the FACT still remains, you pull random things out of your arse, use them against people and pray they dont notice


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Teabagel, don't flatter yourself.

- - - Post Merge - - -



AppleBitterCrumble said:


> It's probably because you're new to the site, that's why.



By the way, EVERYONE knows me. lmao


----------



## Aquari (Mar 4, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Teabagel, don't flatter yourself.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



back back to your little cringe club


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

If you cringe about it, why did you join?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 4, 2017)

Raskell said:


> If you cringe about it, why did you join?



If everyone knows you then how come I don't?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Because you just re-joined the site you lamey pantey.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 4, 2017)

Raskell said:


> If you cringe about it, why did you join?


because they BEGGED me to



AppleBitterCrumble said:


> If everyone knows you then how come I don't?



cause youre a normie


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> because they BEGGED me to
> 
> 
> 
> cause youre a normie



lol u begged us to join


----------



## Aquari (Mar 4, 2017)

Raskell said:


> lol u begged us to join



thats cute, you desperately needed someone to alleviate the cringe so you pmed me begging me to join


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

uh, I never pmed u asking u to join

Lol. Just like McCaskill...


----------



## Aquari (Mar 4, 2017)

Raskell said:


> uh, I never pmed u asking u to join
> 
> Lol. Just like McCaskill...



of course you did, you probably deleted it out of shame


----------



## moonford (Mar 4, 2017)

@Raskell You're not famous, you're infamous.

God damn TB, you sniped me!


----------



## Aquari (Mar 4, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> @Raskell You're not famous, you're infamous.
> 
> God damn TB, you sniped me!



youre pathetic, trying to be cool by playing mafia


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

You're the definition of pathetic. All you do is spew out lies and stick to one thread.


----------



## moonford (Mar 4, 2017)

No sweaty, I don't try to be cool because being cool is something that is the main goal for immature children like Raskell. (burn)

I hope Beedrill stings you.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 4, 2017)

Raskell said:


> You're the definition of pathetic. All you do is spew out lies and stick to one thread.



just like how you stick to making cringey threads, and argue about your warped/twisted political views?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Whiteflamingo said:


> No sweaty, I don't try to be cool because being cool is something that is the main goal for immature children like Raskell. (burn)
> 
> I hope Beedrill stings you.



ill have you kno that my beedrill loves me!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Haha. Go work for CNN, faker.


----------



## moonford (Mar 4, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Haha. Go work for CNN, faker.



?

CNN is garbage, I don't know where you got that from plus I would never even consider going to America because of how much of a failure it is. 

Go watch Fox News with your plush doll of Trump, I bet you lick him at night.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Fox News if fair and balanced, unlike you! ;p


----------



## moonford (Mar 4, 2017)

Only somebody who is delusional would truly believe that, which you are of course. You can fix stupid well...certainly not with the American education system anyway.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Lol. Blame it on the education system.

Teachers work diligently to teach with what regulations and resources that are available.


----------



## moonford (Mar 4, 2017)

I already did! Learn how to read.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Lol. I don't think you have the right to say that.


----------



## moonford (Mar 4, 2017)

I can say whatever I want.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 4, 2017)

that gargantuan mouth of yours is going to get you into some trouble one of these days


----------



## moonford (Mar 4, 2017)

I love trouble.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 4, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> I love trouble.



Same.  Wanna play it with me some time?


----------



## kylie32123 (Mar 4, 2017)

No thanks, I'll leave that game up to 5 year old kids who count on their hands


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

kylie32123 said:


> No thanks, I'll leave that game up to 5 year old kids who count on their hands



Like yourself?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

I think she's talking about you, Ash.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I think she's talking about you, Ash.



Nah, I have the maturity of at least a six year old, you ageist.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

Was that supposed to hurt me or you?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 5, 2017)

Awh did all the comments about your hideous sig get to you?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 5, 2017)

2012BitterCrumble said:


> Awh did all the comments about your hideous sig get to you?



Still no comments on your username.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 5, 2017)

IrrelevantApple said:


> Still no comments on your username.



k.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 5, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> .



Another quality post.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 5, 2017)

Apple2012 said:


> Another quality post



I am one of the famous members on the forums. I may not be an artist, nor am I an expert in mafia, or a Smash player, or a Splatoon player, but I am a Pokemon player. I'm also a great blogger and I write interesting blog entries.

I'm also an expert in Animal Crossing. I know all about the items, public works projects, features, and money making. I even written a guide on GameFAQs about Public Works Projects.

I may not be a mod, but I know the site very well. I gave advice a couple times before.

I am very right-winged, but I don't believe in hate or discrimination. I believe in liberty, morals, a strong justice system, and patriotism.

I am a big fan of Mario and Zelda too. And I enjoy older video games about Mario and Zelda.

Visitor Messages have been closed to friends only, unless if you're a staff member.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 5, 2017)

--


----------



## Aquari (Mar 5, 2017)

apples arent even that good let alone any dessert that contains apple


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

Go eat an apple pie. .-.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 5, 2017)

your icon and sig are 144p resolution it's blindin me my dude


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 5, 2017)

Your avatar is ugly


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

Go away, Apple2012. You are making this thread glitch.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 5, 2017)

Your avatar and signature are super blurry.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 5, 2017)

Why do you like making Trump threads?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

Bruh. You're a hypocrite. Ok, McCaskill.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 5, 2017)

NewLeaf13 was better than you anyway


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

Bruh, no one cares.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 5, 2017)

Your new avatar is pixelated.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

You are pixelated.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 5, 2017)

sonyfan85 said:


> Your new avatar is pixelated.



Huh? I thought you were a fan of Nintendo!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

Doesn't your delusional self have some apples to tend towards?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 5, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Doesn't your delusional self have some apples to tend towards?



Says the guy with no avatar.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

How does that correlate to you suffering from being delusional?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 6, 2017)

Your avatar is creepy.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 6, 2017)

Last time I heard a laugh like that, I was busy dealing with a psychopathic creepy-Wyrmega Jack-in-the-Box who could shoot fireballs and lazers AND TURN INVISIBLE!!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Learn how to make an actual comeback, kid.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 6, 2017)

Learn how not to be a kid, kid.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 6, 2017)

I don't like fantasy.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 6, 2017)

Your avatar is too flashy.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 6, 2017)

Your signature is too Totoro.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 6, 2017)

The villagers in your town are basically all tier 1, not diverse enough.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 6, 2017)

What if I told you that I chose my villagers because I like them, not because they're popular?


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm not so sure about that...


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 7, 2017)

That hat is creepy.


----------



## Flare (Mar 7, 2017)

Your avatar makes me suicidal.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 7, 2017)

do it, you wont


----------



## Flare (Mar 7, 2017)

Hello Trashbagel, have you ran into a misfortune already?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 7, 2017)

ew jirachi


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 7, 2017)

ew Incineroar

Sending water pokemon right away.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 7, 2017)

ew Incineroar

Sending water pokemon right away.


----------



## biibii (Mar 7, 2017)

apple 2012 bc last time sig was updated or "modernized" was 2012.

RIP IM SORRY


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 7, 2017)

Ew apples.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 7, 2017)

There's too much white!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

Bruh, you're too much! .-.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 7, 2017)

I hate the guy in your signature.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 7, 2017)

the editing on your avi is horrible, did you even *try?*


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 7, 2017)

3 Three leaf clovers? You're must not be a very lucky person. Can't say I'm not surprised...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Teabagel said:


> the editing on your avi is horrible, did you even *try?*



And no. I did it in like 20 seconds.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 7, 2017)

no wonder it looks horrible, my plants can do better, and they dont even have arms


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 7, 2017)

Your collectibles are so random, my eyeballs are bleeding just by looking at them.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 7, 2017)

and you think *your* lineup has order?


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 7, 2017)

Why of course! I have my garden, and then I have my favorite snacks! I don't even know what design is in that green tree thing, and that flower looks sad, probably because of who owns it...


----------



## Aquari (Mar 7, 2017)

like i said, no order just random crap


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 7, 2017)

Something about your post seems pretty hypocritical...


----------



## Aquari (Mar 7, 2017)

i never said my lineup had order, your argument is invalid


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 7, 2017)

Thank God you didn't because if you did, then I'm the world would just give up on humanity and destroy us...


----------



## Aquari (Mar 7, 2017)

nah that'll only happen if people look at your sig


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 7, 2017)

Took you awhile to reply. How many people did you have to call to get help on replying to my last post?


----------



## Aquari (Mar 7, 2017)

just had to answer life's call something you clearly dont have


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 7, 2017)

That poking is jarring...


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 7, 2017)

No need to get all personal. This is just a thread. Well, I know someone with a life would know that...


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 7, 2017)

Saying how other have no life its means you surely have nothing productive and interesting to do , right?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

Everyone knows Taiko has no life...


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 7, 2017)

Ever heard of multitasking. That's what I do on a daily basis. Pull out a dictionary and look for it.

NINJA'D


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

You look at a dictionary on a daily basis?


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 7, 2017)

I knew I should have switched those new sentences around.

done.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 7, 2017)

what you need to switch is that lineup


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

You're one to talk... you changed your line-up after Alien51 ninja'd you.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 7, 2017)

atleast i *have* a lineup, look at you soo "cool" because you hid all yours


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

lol i don't need a line-up to make me look cool


----------



## Aquari (Mar 7, 2017)

which is ok because youll never be cool either way


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 8, 2017)

Look who's talking.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 8, 2017)

with that hideous sig you'll forever be *far* from cool aswell


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 8, 2017)

At least my signature reflects my love of bright colors as well as my villagers.  People look at your signature and think, "Wow, how drunk were they when they thought that was a good idea?"


----------



## Aquari (Mar 8, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> At least my signature reflects my love of bright colors


"wow how much LSD were they on when they made that sig"


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 8, 2017)

Pfft.  Such beauty could not be made while on drugs.  You also continue to forget that I was not the creator of my signature.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 8, 2017)

and yet you still choose to display that eyesore, judgement like that can only happen while under the influence of *something*


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 8, 2017)

I hope you know that your avatar is an eyesore as well.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 8, 2017)

its a hell of a lot cuter than yours


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2017)

What's the point in letter collectibles anyway?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 8, 2017)

What is it with you and your seizure-inducing signature?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2017)

nintendofan85 said:


> What is it with you and your seizure-inducing signature?



Says the person who hates lights.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 8, 2017)

apples are just degenerate pears


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 9, 2017)

ew , beedrill


----------



## Aquari (Mar 9, 2017)

pretty sure blaziken can stomp incineroar


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 9, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> pretty sure blaziken can stomp incineroar



And Beedrill too


----------



## Aquari (Mar 9, 2017)

Apple2012 said:


> And Beedrill too



burn the apples ;}


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 9, 2017)

Never.

I still don't know what a teabagel is.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 9, 2017)

Apple2012 said:


> Never.
> 
> I still don't know what a teabagel is.



and i still dont know how you think apples are anything more than a birth-defected pear


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 9, 2017)

Looks like waspdrill to me


----------



## Aquari (Mar 9, 2017)

Apple2012 said:


> Looks like waspdrill to me



looks like a dull, poorly dressed mayor to me


----------



## kylie32123 (Mar 10, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> and i still dont know how you think apples are anything more than a birth-defected pear



How are apples birth defected pears when they are grown from trees and are part of the rose family? Pears and apples have no relations, get your facts right.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 10, 2017)

Why do you have that orange thing in as your avatar?


----------



## Aquari (Mar 10, 2017)

webtoons arent good anymore theyre a dead meme


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 10, 2017)

*uses fire attack*


----------



## Aquari (Mar 10, 2017)

Taiko said:


> *uses fire attack*



blaziken used high jump kick, super effective!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 10, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> blaziken used high jump kick, super effective!



But you don't have a blaziken you screaming child. You have a waspdrill.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 10, 2017)

take ur apples and go


----------



## Aquari (Mar 10, 2017)

way to get your ask thread closed pleb


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 10, 2017)

Neikkoteabagel, TBT addicted basement spammer


----------



## Aquari (Mar 10, 2017)

pear2017 the apple obsessed neck-beard


----------



## kylie32123 (Mar 10, 2017)

Whatever you're doing in your life, it's wrong.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 10, 2017)

just like you having trump as your avi


----------



## Haskell (Mar 10, 2017)

she has a stupid ignorant meme lol


----------



## Aquari (Mar 10, 2017)

youre *actually* a trump supporter, need i say more?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 10, 2017)

No you don't. I don't like hearing ignorance.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 10, 2017)

you know thats actually very rich coming from *you*


----------



## Haskell (Mar 10, 2017)

Me? Ok. I'm not the one who just reads headlines and Facebook posts.


----------



## kylie32123 (Mar 10, 2017)

Raskell said:


> she has a stupid ignorant meme lol



Let me ask you this KnowItAll: How do you know if like Trump? How do you know if I don't like Trump? Just because I have a meme like this doesn't mean I'm mocking him. You have ZERO proof at all. So the sentence should be: Raskell is stupid and ignorant.




Case closed.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 10, 2017)

Case closed? What are you trying to do, mock Judge Judy? Completely unnecessary.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 10, 2017)

kylie32123 said:


> Let me ask you this KnowItAll: How do you know if like Trump? How do you know if I don't like Trump? Just because I have a meme like this doesn't mean I'm mocking him. You have ZERO proof at all. So the sentence should be: Raskell is stupid and ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is a trolling thread not a formal debate. lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alien51 said:


> Case closed? What are you trying to do, mock Judge Judy? Completely unnecessary.



You are pretty unnecessary...


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 10, 2017)

you still live in your mum's basement can't say much else


----------



## Aquari (Mar 11, 2017)

For once someone's sig is completely right/relevant


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 11, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> pear2017 the apple obsessed neck-beard



Wow, your spoof name of mine sucks


----------



## Aquari (Mar 11, 2017)

Shut your *pie*hole, *pine*apple2010


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 11, 2017)

the only bagels youre getting are soggy ones soaked in tea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aquari (Mar 11, 2017)

is that all you got? ive heard better come out of my mori(s)


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

Like you got something good...


----------



## kylie32123 (Mar 11, 2017)

And you do? What's the best you got? Oh that's right: 'this isn't a formal debate lol' need I say more?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

No. Don't say anything, scum. You're a nuisance as it is.


----------



## kylie32123 (Mar 11, 2017)

Like you, you mean?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 11, 2017)

Please, no more political avatars.


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 11, 2017)

your apples went rotten


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 11, 2017)

Why would you start your username with the word "poy"?


----------



## kylie32123 (Mar 11, 2017)

you have an obsession with apples yet in your avitar and your signature there are no apples rip


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

At least her sig and avi are better than yours. rip


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 11, 2017)

And at least both of theirs are better than yours...

NOT REALLY, I actually hate kylie32123's avi because it is political.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 11, 2017)

i really want to send you 1000 cats


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

And I want to send you somewhere...


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 11, 2017)

Raskell said:


> And I want to send you somewhere...


thats nice of you to pay for my next holiday, I'd love to go somewhere tropical


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

I was thinking of this place called, "Chicago."


----------



## Aquari (Mar 11, 2017)

leather jackets arent cool, hun. youre about "this" close to being *trenchcoat* status


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 11, 2017)

saying Hun means you must be that annoying 2012 popular girl or her mother


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

keep talking bout' urself lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 11, 2017)

You obsess about politics.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 11, 2017)

You're the one to talk, you're obsessed with apples, apple1999


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

And you're addicted to gardening...


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 11, 2017)

addicted to something else I won't mention


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

Because you got nothing. Just like you're nothing.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 11, 2017)

well it's said that people with less are often happier


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> well it's said that people *with less* are often happier



"With less," not nothing.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 11, 2017)

Who are you, telling people they have nothing?  You hang around the basement of an online forum all day.  If that's not sad I don't know what is.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 11, 2017)

you let someone steal your back...


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Who are you, telling people they have nothing?  You hang around the basement of an online forum all day.  If that's not sad I don't know what is.



This isn't a roast thread... it's a troll thread. Do you even know how to read?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 12, 2017)

Your avatar is hideous.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

Alright apple


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 12, 2017)

What is that hideous mask being worn in your avatar? #NightmareFuel


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

can't say that marshal is any better


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 12, 2017)

Marshal may not be liked by some people, but at least he doesn't cause little kids to run screaming from him.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Marshal may not be liked by some people, but at least he doesn't cause little kids to run screaming from him.



I think you need to... let it go


----------



## kylie32123 (Mar 12, 2017)

I think you need to....leave this site, rather.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

Your taste in memes makes me want to


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

kylie32123 said:


> I think you need to....leave this site, rather.



Bruh. Everyone thinks YOUshould leave. Beth is my jam. *music plays*


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Bruh. Everyone thinks YOUshould leave. Beth is my jam. *music plays*



let
It go

Lies smh 11 year olds


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> let
> It go
> 
> Lies smh 11 year olds



Your catchphrase is as annoying as a bad Youtuber trying to sing.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Your catchphrase is as annoying as a dying walrus.



smh you're lying


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> smh you're lying



smh no I'm not.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

Raskell said:


> smh no I'm not.



no you hang up
no you hang up
NOo you hang up


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> no you hang up
> no you hang up
> NOo you hang up



No one likes you.
Everybody hates you.
Why don't you eat worms? 

Big fat juicy ones. Small little skinny ones...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 12, 2017)

Why don't you eat worms first, and show her how delicious they are?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

no one wants to eat you


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 12, 2017)

Isn't that a good thing???


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

I guess that's for you to decide


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm very confused.


----------



## kylie32123 (Mar 12, 2017)

um im more confused bc who the livin hell wants to eat you


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

No one wants you. Let alone wants to eat you.


----------



## kylie32123 (Mar 12, 2017)

could say the same thing for you.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 12, 2017)

kylie?

as in jenner?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

jungkook sux


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

better than your aliens any day


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

Says Elsa with her poems...


----------



## Aquari (Mar 12, 2017)

alien avi/sig, really? you get more and more cringe worthy every day


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

oh I bet he's stinging right now


----------



## Aquari (Mar 12, 2017)

i bet that elsa mask is in the trash or burned like it should be


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

thats kinda impossible seeing as she's an ice queen


----------



## Aquari (Mar 12, 2017)

fire>ice


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

Yeah but I'm a queen I can defeat fire any day

- - - Post Merge - - -

Let

- - - Post Merge - - -

It

- - - Post Merge - - -

Go


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 12, 2017)

*uses fire attack*

My incineroar is always a winner 


if u use a water pokemon , ill use chesnaught . c;


----------



## Aquari (Mar 12, 2017)

blaziken used high jump kick, say your prayers!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Aquari (Mar 12, 2017)

get your cringy self outta here, make sure to grab that L on your way out too


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

a L? ricegum died a long time ago


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

She/it/he was referencing your loosing self.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 12, 2017)

hows that tin-foil hat doing?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

Could say the same about your  four  three leaf clovers


----------



## kylie32123 (Mar 12, 2017)

why do you have pear collectables when you say you hate pears


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 12, 2017)

What kind of an idiot says they hat pears, but has two pear items?

Oh my God. I got ninja'd and IT WAS THE EXACT SAME TROLL!


----------



## Aquari (Mar 12, 2017)

what kind of garbage sig is that, what were you on when you put that up?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

At least he has a sig! LOL!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 12, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Atleast he has a sig!



Atleast he doesnt has some dumb tumblr stuff


Teabagel said:


> blaziken used high jump kick, say your prayers!


"Blaziken missed the hit!"
"Blaziken went too fast and hit itself!"
"Incineroar used Flying Z-Move!"
Pray


----------



## Aquari (Mar 13, 2017)

Taiko said:


> "Blaziken missed the hit!"
> "Blaziken went too fast and hit itself!"
> "Incineroar used Flying Z-Move!"
> Pray


primarina was sent out, pray


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 13, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> primarina was sent out, pray



Chesnaught was sent out. P r a y

*uses grass z-move*

and considering chesnaught is faster than primarina , then its better :3


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

No one likes you, Taiko. Go taiko to yourself.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 13, 2017)

Taiko said:


> Chesnaught was sent out. P r a y
> 
> *uses grass z-move*
> 
> and considering chesnaught is faster than primarina , then its better :3



not so fast primarina hes quick scarf, good luck with her psychic move ;}


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

The thread is called, "Troll the person above you!" You didn't troll the person above you. .-. And you're playing Pok?mon, not trolling Taiko. .-. Great job, Teabagel.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

You  can sure talk about misusing threads


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

Your signature is telling the truth.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 13, 2017)

my beedrill can rek any one of your teams, try me


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

Your beedrill isn't real! LOL! What are you... an eight year old middle school delinquent?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

8 isn't far off 11


----------



## Aquari (Mar 13, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Your beedrill isn't real! LOL! What are you... an eight year old middle school delinquent?



bedrill is a real pokemon, i have many, try again


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

I've never seen a beedrill in my life. I think you need some help... r


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

You seriously ain't one to say who needs help mate


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

You don't even know how to properly form a correct sentence.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 13, 2017)

I don't like creatures from outer space.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 13, 2017)

you should burn those apples, you'd be doing all of our eyes a favor, peach2016


----------



## kylie32123 (Mar 13, 2017)

you should toss your beedrill in a pit of fire, or better yet, have it seared by a fire type. r.i.p Beedrill2017-2017


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

Go toss your crap memes in the fire.


----------



## kylie32123 (Mar 13, 2017)

should toss that sorry excuse of a flying saucer in a damn fire


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

I think you've got my flying saucer mixed up with your avatar.


----------



## kylie32123 (Mar 13, 2017)

I think you've got my avatar mixed up with your life.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

K... how delusional are you?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

who you calling delusional, you don't even believe in the wage gap!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

At least I believe in Raskell.


----------



## moonford (Mar 13, 2017)

Speaking about yourself in third person is really weird and childish.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

page 404 your diss wasn't found


----------



## moonford (Mar 13, 2017)

Your signature is accurate.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

that was original, pear on a scale of 1 - Beth


----------



## moonford (Mar 13, 2017)

Are you like 11 on a scale of  1 - Beth? (What does that even mean?)


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

You don't know what THE BETH SCALE is? Wow...


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

Raskell said:


> You don't know what THE BETH SCALE is? Wow...



Crazee


----------



## kylie32123 (Mar 13, 2017)

like you and you can't even spell 'crazy' right.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 14, 2017)

dont you have anything better to do?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 14, 2017)

alright miss 10k posts in a year


----------



## Aquari (Mar 14, 2017)

you said you were going to be inactive 2 days ago, im still waiting


----------



## kylie32123 (Mar 14, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> dont you have anything better to do?



yeah, I could ask the same thing about you. Learn to troll better and then we'll talk


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 14, 2017)

You're too sassy.  Get out.


----------



## kylie32123 (Mar 14, 2017)

You're too bossy. Get out.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 14, 2017)

just the fact of a normie like you on my thread is enough to make me sick


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

Your thread? Stop having a big ego.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 15, 2017)

says the one who made *and posted in* the "complement yourself thread", which is a stupid idea for a thread by the way


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

All you can do is troll. psh


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 15, 2017)

How dare you make fun of the greatest troll queen ever?  Filthy peasant.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 15, 2017)

instead of worrying about me, focus on that disgusting lineup of yours


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 15, 2017)

who you calling disgusting garden thot


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 15, 2017)

Crap ninja'd.  What kind of creepy avatar is that?


----------



## Aquari (Mar 15, 2017)

and you think *your* avi is better?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 15, 2017)

My avatar isn't creepy at all.  Yours, on the other hand...


----------



## Aquari (Mar 15, 2017)

mine is only creepy if youre a *wuss*, i guess that says alot about you


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 15, 2017)

People die from allergies to bee stings.  I wouldn't call that being a "wuss".


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 15, 2017)

Bad geneology = wuss


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

Go hate pears, Beth.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 15, 2017)

too busy trying to keep up with the ridiculous rate at which you post, how do you have time for anything else


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

Because... aliens.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 15, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Because... aliens.









Really though, how do you post so fricking much?


----------



## Aquari (Mar 15, 2017)

^^^wussy


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 15, 2017)

Have you nothing better to do than troll your favorite minion?


----------



## Aquari (Mar 15, 2017)

you have to learn *somehow* also notice how my lineup is worth more than your entire life ;}


----------



## kylie32123 (Mar 15, 2017)

The amount of posts you have done is bigger than your future.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 15, 2017)

and the worth of you collectibles are the equivalent of your life, completely worthless


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

Teabagel wishes her life was of worth...


----------



## kylie32123 (Mar 15, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> and the worth of you collectibles are the equivalent of your life, completely worthless



*your
if you can't spell right don't troll kiddo.


----------



## moonford (Mar 15, 2017)

kylie32123 said:


> *your
> if you can't spell right don't troll kiddo.



You just called a 26 year old woman "kiddo". XD

Only immature children would truly believe your signatures message, it shows the lack of vocabulary one person has and how little they have to say.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

Go get abducted by aliens, kk?


----------



## kylie32123 (Mar 15, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> You just called a 26 year old woman "kiddo". XD
> 
> Only immature children would truly believe your signatures message, it shows the lack of vocabulary one person has and how little they have to say.



*signature's
And no, I don't want anyone to 'believe' my sig. I don't care what you think of it. At least I don't have a porn star as a sig.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 15, 2017)

kylie32123 said:


> *signature's
> And no, I don't want anyone to 'believe' my sig. I don't care what you think of it. At least I don't have a porn star as a sig.



tbh i'll take any pornstar over your juvenile immature sig


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

Have a lemon!


----------



## moonford (Mar 15, 2017)

kylie32123 said:


> *signature's
> And no, I don't want anyone to 'believe' my sig. I don't care what you think of it. At least I don't have a porn star as a sig.



Wait so almost any girl or woman at a swimming pool is a porn star? Is a man who wears shorts in a music video a porn star? Also spelling police alert!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Raskell said:


> Go get abducted by aliens, kk?



I would prefer to be abducted by aliens rather than staying here any longer.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

Then why are you still here?


----------



## moonford (Mar 15, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Then why are you still here?



Because there is no evidence to support aliens existence.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

I can't troll who I ignored.


----------



## moonford (Mar 15, 2017)

Thank you...now please use the feature well and never message me or reply to me again.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

Hm... I wonder what you said... not


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 15, 2017)

You act pretty high-and-mighty for someone who never leaves The Basement


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

At least I leave my house.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 16, 2017)

How do you have time to do that whilst you're busy making sure that you're the last person to post on every single thread in the basement


----------



## kylie32123 (Mar 16, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Wait so almost any girl or woman at a swimming pool is a porn star? Is a man who wears shorts in a music video a porn star? Also spelling police alert!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Is that signature of your's setting a swimming pool? Oh, and if you don't like it here then leave.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 16, 2017)

kylie32123 said:


> Is that signature of your's setting a swimming pool? Oh, and if you don't like it here then leave.



if we can deal with your meme taste you can deal with her signature


----------



## moonford (Mar 16, 2017)

kylie32123 said:


> Is that signature of your's setting a swimming pool? Oh, and if you don't like it here then leave.



I meant Earth but whatever...


----------



## Dim (Mar 16, 2017)

ahaha 1 bell lolololololol!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 16, 2017)

Ahaha 210 TBT lolololololol!


----------



## moonford (Mar 17, 2017)

Nox said:


> ahaha 1 bell lolololololol!



Have you ever heard of an ABD?


----------



## Aquari (Mar 17, 2017)

youre a walking meme, get out


----------



## moonford (Mar 17, 2017)

Your gif looks stretched. XD


----------



## Aquari (Mar 17, 2017)

i dont know what youre talkin about ;}


----------



## kylie32123 (Mar 17, 2017)

Great. A Beedrill that is less shiny and more sick looking. r.i.p


----------



## Dim (Mar 21, 2017)

Almost 4 days, wow. Guess you're not even worth trolling.


----------



## _Dentata (Mar 21, 2017)

>a sepia zorua avatar with a purplish zoroark sig 
Pick color palette and stick with it


----------



## carp (Mar 21, 2017)

12 year old white girl


----------



## _Dentata (Mar 21, 2017)

trash


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 21, 2017)

I think that word floated out of your signature.


----------



## _Dentata (Mar 24, 2017)

>that profile 
2edgy4me


----------



## Vintage Viola (Mar 24, 2017)

>That profile picture
Weaboo has been spotted


----------



## _Dentata (Mar 24, 2017)

At least I can draw


----------



## Vintage Viola (Mar 24, 2017)

That avatar tells me otherwise


----------



## lauraplays1 (Mar 24, 2017)

vintage isnt cool n00b


----------



## _Dentata (Mar 24, 2017)

What even is that


----------



## lauraplays1 (Mar 24, 2017)

what even is your profile picture it looks like an aborted fetus

and for your information is amethyst from steven universe >DDD;;;A;;


----------



## Vintage Viola (Mar 24, 2017)

Well Amythest is the lamest gem, so step up your game.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 24, 2017)

speaking of the lamest, your collectible lineup is the lamest one ive seen and ive seen ppl with *no* collectibles at all


----------



## forestyne (Mar 24, 2017)

what the hell are ur collectables tho


----------



## Aquari (Mar 25, 2017)

i could say the same for yours, cheap much? run forest run


----------



## Reyrey (Mar 25, 2017)

You look like you're less valuable than a caterpie and need an eviolite to actually be as strong as a pichu.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 25, 2017)

is your avi meant for ants? might as well just have it be a singular pixel


----------



## forestyne (Mar 25, 2017)

i've tasted bread less stale than your signature


----------



## Aquari (Mar 25, 2017)

forestyne said:


> i've tasted bread less stale than your signature



ive seen insults better than that


----------



## forestyne (Mar 25, 2017)

i've seen gifs better than your avatar too


----------



## Aquari (Mar 25, 2017)

forestyne said:


> i've seen gifs better than your avatar too



and you think your barely visible sig is better?


----------



## Vintage Viola (Mar 25, 2017)

At least her sig doesn't make her come across as some wannabe photographer


----------



## forestyne (Mar 25, 2017)

your avatar is the ugliest thing i've ever seen


----------



## Vintage Viola (Mar 25, 2017)

Yours is barely even visible, so not much meaning behind that. I mean, what even is that depressing pink mess?


----------



## forestyne (Mar 25, 2017)

do you even have fauna in your town? why pull her promo picture off the internet and stick it on your mess of a signature image if you could've just posed her in amiibo camera?


----------



## Aquari (Mar 25, 2017)

all pink doesnt make you look cute hun, youre just as ugly as all the default avi pics this site has


----------



## Vintage Viola (Mar 25, 2017)

Did you not have the funds (or at the very least skill) to make your own sig? Instead you had to pull a weak gif off the Internet, most likely from tumblr, and turn it pastel pink like a middle school aged tumblrina because it's "so kawaii desu"?


----------



## forestyne (Mar 25, 2017)

you're continuously ninja'd yet you don't edit your posts, so your posts aren't even relevant to the point of the thread anymore.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 25, 2017)

you cant even type fast kid


----------



## Vintage Viola (Mar 25, 2017)

You know nothing about capitalizing your sentences and adding punctuation.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 25, 2017)

thats how you get ninjad, something you obviously know alot about


----------



## forestyne (Mar 25, 2017)

you could've at least put an apostrophe in the 'didn't' in your user title, or is that too much work for you?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 25, 2017)

I don't like the number in your user title because 101 is a factor (which is an ugly prime number).


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 25, 2017)

its 2017 and you didnt even join in 2012?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Bruh you're one to talk you've only been a member for  a month xDDD


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 25, 2017)

hasnt the N64 been out since 1996?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 25, 2017)

Those glasses make him look old.


----------



## carp (Mar 26, 2017)

beside the definition of trashy is a picture of u


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 26, 2017)

beside the definition of a dead meme is a picture of you


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 26, 2017)

Beside the definition of mentally unstable is a picture of you.


----------



## carp (Mar 26, 2017)

beside the definition of weeb is a picture of u


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 26, 2017)

Beside the definition of ******** is a picture of you.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 26, 2017)

you can't talk, if stalkers had a poster child, it would be you


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 26, 2017)

Yeah, and you'd be the stalker.


----------



## moonford (Mar 29, 2017)

Marshal is ugly.

(I think he's cute....just being a troll!)


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 29, 2017)

Who even is that as your avatar and signature? She looks weird.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 29, 2017)

no one likes madtv


----------



## moonford (Mar 29, 2017)

nintendofan85 said:


> Who even is that as your avatar and signature? She looks weird.



That's rich coming from you, have you seen your own avatar and signature? Your aesthetic is lacking and sad...just like MADtv.

-----

Teabagel = soggy gross bagel which gives you diarrhea.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 29, 2017)

still on the lady gaga bandwagon?


----------



## moonford (Mar 29, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> still on the lady gaga bandwagon?



Bandwagon? Please...


----------



## Aquari (Mar 29, 2017)

might as well stop at a starbucks while youre at it


----------



## moonford (Mar 29, 2017)

Might as well go to a forest and sit there until you get ate by bugs while I sip my nice pumpkin spice latt?.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 29, 2017)

jokes on you that latte youre drinking is sewer water, what a *perfect illusion*


----------



## moonford (Mar 29, 2017)

Jokes on you, all the meat products you eat contain crap, I'm not lying. All meat products do in fact contain urine and faeces from the animals you eat. Ew...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 29, 2017)

Your sig is too flashy.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 29, 2017)

you act like your apples are all that but in reality they have *little to no value*


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 29, 2017)

There's too much green! It burns my eyes!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 30, 2017)

Mad TV sucks


----------



## Espurr (Mar 30, 2017)

You only need one apple to keep the doctor away.

Twelve is just a choking hazard.


----------



## carp (Mar 30, 2017)

art stealer


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 30, 2017)

You use dead memes.


----------



## Espurr (Mar 30, 2017)

And you rep a dead TV adaptation of a magazine.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 30, 2017)

espurr is a dead meme


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 30, 2017)

ew scyther


----------



## Aquari (Mar 30, 2017)

ew your dimly lit ugly character avi


----------



## Espurr (Mar 30, 2017)

i was never in it for the meme


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 31, 2017)

Is that Espurr a zombie?


----------



## Espurr (Mar 31, 2017)

Why are you displaying out-of-season collectables?


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 31, 2017)

That espurr looks like it needs jesus


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 31, 2017)

Your sidebar needs Jesus.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 31, 2017)

how have you not gotten a mori yet, you poor scum


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 31, 2017)

Why you hogging all the green?


----------



## Aquari (Mar 31, 2017)

learn how to type fast and not get ninjad


----------



## carp (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 31, 2017)

I find that picture glorious and I will thus be merciful with my trolling.  GET AN ACTUAL SIGNATURE MY FRIEND


----------



## carp (Mar 31, 2017)

turn down the saturation bb


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 31, 2017)

That moment when your whole profile is just Doge.


----------



## carp (Mar 31, 2017)

when your username is longer than your blacklist


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 31, 2017)

When your username is literally a fish.


----------



## kylie32123 (Mar 31, 2017)

You say spring is a lie, yet your signature has a pic of acnl in the spring, therefore, it is not a lie.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 31, 2017)

Spring is a lie because in real life, it's sunny one day and snowing another.  Why are you displaying your Username Change add-on?


----------



## kylie32123 (Mar 31, 2017)

I plan to use it soon and don't care if it's displayed, that's why. Do you stalk Marshal for a living or...?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 31, 2017)

Yes actually, thanks for noticing.  Are you this sarcastic all the time, or...?


----------



## Byngo (Mar 31, 2017)

marshals overrated trash


----------



## Aquari (Mar 31, 2017)

your memes arent funny


----------



## Byngo (Apr 1, 2017)

green isn't a creative color 

: )


----------



## Aquari (Apr 1, 2017)

that lineup isnt creative either


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 1, 2017)

Ha ha! Ha ha! Your avatar got covered in fleas!


----------



## Aquari (Apr 1, 2017)

Apple2012 said:


> Ha ha! Ha ha! Your avatar got covered in free food!


you had it horribly wrong, good thing you have a great chum like me to correct your post


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Apr 1, 2017)

Are all these roaches on the site coming from you? I wouldn't be surprised honestly.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 1, 2017)

Pfft , you are the guy with a hell of roaches , look at your collectibles! ew!


----------



## carp (Apr 1, 2017)

heart emojis to hide ur insecurities


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 1, 2017)

You can't hide from the fleas.  So stop trying!


----------



## kylie32123 (Apr 1, 2017)

I see we have changed our 'spring is a lie' thing. Good job.


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 1, 2017)

kylie? as in jenner?


----------



## Aquari (Apr 1, 2017)

sanrio as in the mediocre, pastel bandwagon characters?


----------



## carp (Apr 2, 2017)

Coffeeaubergine


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2017)

youre a carpet


----------



## Espurr (Apr 2, 2017)

*You're


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 2, 2017)

That Espurr is too classy for this thread get the frick out.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2017)

of course *you* have a flea, go take a bath or somethin


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 2, 2017)

Of course *you* have a collectible with a disgustingly long script message.  Thirsty for attention much?


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2017)

of course a dumb peasant like you wouldnt know the *rich* history behind these script cakes


----------



## Espurr (Apr 3, 2017)

i actually liked the bee movie non-ironically

emphasis on _liked_

that cake brought it down, and now it lives on as a lowbrow meme.


----------



## kylie32123 (Apr 3, 2017)

Is there an actual tea flavored bagel in the world...?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 3, 2017)

Is there actually someone that still likes memes like your Avi?


----------



## Tensu (Apr 3, 2017)

l a m e


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 3, 2017)

Wow much instensu joke


----------



## Espurr (Apr 3, 2017)

One mustn't hate.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 3, 2017)

then y u so hateful


----------



## Aquari (Apr 3, 2017)

y u so cringe with that garbage avi and that tumblr lookin-a** sig


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> y u so cringe with that garbage avi and that tumblr lookin-a** sig



wow good insult "darn thos seeee jaay double uuusssss and therr stooopid universee xdxdxdxd"

0/10 cookies


----------



## Aquari (Apr 3, 2017)

henry never loved you


----------



## Espurr (Apr 3, 2017)

Movie scripts are overrated.

Real actors do improv.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 3, 2017)

Espurr is creepy AF.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 3, 2017)

marshal is overrated af


----------



## radioloves (Apr 3, 2017)

Bulbasaur~ taste me green testicles~


----------



## Aquari (Apr 3, 2017)

tbt was better when you werent here~


----------



## kylie32123 (Apr 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> tbt was better when I wasn't here~



You see that quote...? That's you telling the truth for once.


----------



## Espurr (Apr 3, 2017)

i don't deal with anything, friend


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 3, 2017)

espurr is weak


----------



## Aquari (Apr 4, 2017)

that stretched out sig is weak too


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 4, 2017)

ew green


----------



## Aquari (Apr 4, 2017)

ew snipperclips and zelda, what a bandwagon


----------



## Espurr (Apr 4, 2017)

The one pansy in your collectibles disturbs me.


----------



## carp (Apr 4, 2017)

more stars than me but ur future aint bright


----------



## Espurr (Apr 4, 2017)

The future is a myth.

There is only now.


----------



## kylie32123 (Apr 4, 2017)

tbh if the future was a myth we would all be dead. No need to explain this because im sure even the dumbest coconut can answer this question.


----------



## Espurr (Apr 4, 2017)

Aye, ser coconut?


----------



## carp (Apr 4, 2017)

try breathin


----------



## kylie32123 (Apr 4, 2017)

try not breathin


----------



## Ray-ACP (Apr 4, 2017)

You have a creepy picture of a powerful man in charge followed by candy items and an aptitude for swearing in your sig...put it all together and get...


----------



## Espurr (Apr 4, 2017)

Why are you advertising another forum?  That's just deplorable.
The fact that you're _bribing_ people just makes it worse.


----------



## kylie32123 (Apr 4, 2017)

the fact you have espurr as a sig is juusssttt deplorable!!


----------



## Espurr (Apr 4, 2017)

better hope trump doesn't set out a copyright strike on you for using his likeness and one of his trademarks without his permission


----------



## kylie32123 (Apr 5, 2017)

better hope the pokemon company doesn't set out a copyright strike on you for using espurr's likeness and one of it's trademarks without their permission


----------



## Espurr (Apr 5, 2017)

Ah, yes, the perfect comeback.  Using my words against me.  Now don't you feel clever?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 5, 2017)

Pfft, only children involve themselves in petty fights like that.


----------



## Linksonic1 (Apr 5, 2017)

Wow im shocked that marshal isnt in both of your towns!


----------



## Espurr (Apr 5, 2017)

You represent one of the lower-tier crossovers.
What did that DLC give again?  Sonic in Hylian clothes.
Well, at least it happened before Boom.


----------



## kylie32123 (Apr 5, 2017)

well at least it's not an espurr dressed in clothes that date back to the 1800's. Poor espurr, don't worry, you have my pity.


----------



## Noah98789 (Apr 5, 2017)

fnxgsudjahcjajxjanshau2mxjamdmqjdna said:


> well at least it's not an espurr dressed in clothes that date back to the 1800's. Poor espurr, don't worry, you have my pity.



↑↑


----------



## kylie32123 (Apr 5, 2017)

DoesNotKnowHowToTroll said:


> ↑↑


^^


----------



## Noah98789 (Apr 5, 2017)

iwillmakeaspammymessagewithuselessthingslolyouwillbesomadbutidcxdddlolimsocoollololololol said:


> ^^


..


----------



## kylie32123 (Apr 5, 2017)

9yaerOldMCPlayer said:


> ..



Damn it I tried not to laugh at that. rip me


----------



## Noah98789 (Apr 5, 2017)

kylie32123 said:


> Damn it I tried not to laugh at that. rip me



hey am sevnten not nne and learm gremmar


----------



## kylie32123 (Apr 5, 2017)

LegitGrammerPolice said:


> hey am sevnten not nne and learm gremmar




yuuupppppp


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 5, 2017)

ThatOneSarcasticSassypants said:


> yuuupppppp



Sounds about right.


----------



## Noah98789 (Apr 5, 2017)

kylie32123 said:


> yuuupppppp



Grammar*

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Sounds about right.



your avatar looks like a 9 year old's drawing
sorry


----------



## kylie32123 (Apr 5, 2017)

hey hey hey! was wondering if you were going to catch that! Way to go lil boy, want a cookie as an award?


----------



## Espurr (Apr 6, 2017)

Inb4 oatmeal 'n' raisins
every child's second worst enemy following vegetables.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 6, 2017)

Espurr said:


> Inb4 oatmeal 'n' raisins
> every child's second worst enemy following vegetables.



Oatmeal raisin cookies are delicious.  Your taste buds must be undistinguished.


----------



## Espurr (Apr 6, 2017)

You know, I'll give you that one.  Pickiest kid in the Upstate.


----------



## carp (Apr 7, 2017)

i really love how you change your profile picture every week


----------



## radioloves (Apr 7, 2017)

I will carp you up w/ ur shiba shiba~


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 7, 2017)

koalas are the stupidest animal in existence, I can see why you like them


----------



## radioloves (Apr 7, 2017)

Yes you and me baby we ain't nothing but mammals, so lets do it like they do it on discovery channel~


----------



## carp (Apr 7, 2017)

you joined on my aunts birthday therefore u are less of a person


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2017)

your bonsai is trash and will never flower


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 8, 2017)

i bet your dirty basement is infested with algae.


----------



## radioloves (Apr 8, 2017)

You remind me of a homeless rat


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 8, 2017)

arent koalas homeless rats?


----------



## carp (Apr 9, 2017)

i love weeb trash


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 15, 2017)

I think you have a typo.

I believe you meant to have your name as crap.


----------



## carp (Apr 16, 2017)

i love gifs that don't line up <333


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 20, 2017)

Trololo


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 20, 2017)

Ooh, you think you're so cool with a "_" in your username, don't you?  Use a space like a normal person who doesn't talk to apples.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 20, 2017)

What is it with you and Marshal? What's so great about him? Don't you know that Lopez is a much better villager?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 25, 2017)

nintendofan85 said:


> What is it with you and Marshal? What's so great about him? Don't you know that Barold is a much better villager?



Fixed your quote for you.


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 25, 2017)

Pokemon died a few years ago, but you sure didn't.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 25, 2017)

_You_ have a wife?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 25, 2017)

Did you name your account after the Texas soldier that died in the Alamo?


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 25, 2017)

If only you spent more time eating apples than giving your input.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 26, 2017)

I dont think anyone wants you on this forum, you should leave while you have the chance


----------



## carp (Apr 26, 2017)

wow i love weebs


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 26, 2017)

wow I love people that still call their man daddy


----------



## carp (Apr 26, 2017)

wow i love kINKSHAMERS


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 26, 2017)

okay daddy doge


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 26, 2017)

Those are some strong words from someone who clearly has no man to call "daddy".


----------



## Aquari (Apr 26, 2017)

how does it feel to know that marshal doesnt know you exist?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 26, 2017)

How does it feel to know that I liked Teabagel way better?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 26, 2017)

Polka-dot skirts are ugly.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 26, 2017)

Tulips are ugly.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 26, 2017)

You don't like them? Fine! I changed them back to apples.

But what's even uglier than polka-dot skirts are really short skirts. That's actually why I didn't like Lillie at the end of Pokemon Sun & Moon.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 26, 2017)

Alolan_Tulips said:


> You don't like them? Fine! I changed them back to apples.
> 
> But what's even uglier than polka-dot skirts are really short skirts. That's actually why I didn't like Lillie at the end of Pokemon Sun & Moon.



made your username better


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 26, 2017)

NeikkoUttuCatMori06 said:


> made your username better



I have an even better one for you.


----------



## Dim (Apr 26, 2017)

Another username with apples in it god dammit


----------



## Aquari (Apr 26, 2017)

nox nox, who's there? ;}


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 26, 2017)

you are a really dry teabagel e w


----------



## Aquari (Apr 26, 2017)

incineroar<anything else


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 26, 2017)

incineroar >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Mori's and anything related to Teabagels


----------



## Aquari (Apr 26, 2017)

incineroar looks like a badly made school mascot :}


----------



## Dim (Apr 26, 2017)

Uttumori said:


> nox nox, who's there? ;}



that was terrible lmao


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 26, 2017)

Do you like We Bare Bears? More like : Do you like We Bare TRASH? ;]


*i suck at this im out*


----------



## Dim (Apr 26, 2017)

Incineroar for smash? More like belongs in the trash!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 26, 2017)

>:0!!!!!!!!!!

Well Dark Matter is only a filler character in Kirby


----------



## Aquari (Apr 26, 2017)

you can really tell they ran out of ideas when incineroar was made


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 26, 2017)

atleast its better than all grass starters ;]

except chesnaught xd


----------



## Dim (Apr 26, 2017)

Taiko said:


> >:0!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well Dark Matter is only a filler character in Kirby


no he's not lol


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 26, 2017)

yes he is do not ruin my trolling >:[!!111111


----------



## Dim (Apr 26, 2017)

nuh uh!


----------



## Bowie (Apr 27, 2017)

Is that what Meta Knight looks like after being crushed by Bayonetta's giant demon heel?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 27, 2017)

Bayo sucks and Meta could beat her super fast (nail polish emoji)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 27, 2017)

That Galaxy Easter Egg is worth more than your life.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 27, 2017)

And its more worth than you and marshall together 

 rekt


----------



## Byngo (Apr 27, 2017)

litten is the worst starter of gen 7 and arguably ever


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 27, 2017)

Byngo said:


> litten is the worst starter of gen 7 and arguably ever


----------



## carp (Apr 27, 2017)

incineroar is underpowered


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 27, 2017)

so are the 2013 memes


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 27, 2017)

remember that one time you wore a choker


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 27, 2017)

Only nerds would own a pikachu egg.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 27, 2017)

at least I have more variety of collectibles and interests than just apples


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 27, 2017)

But who has more TBT?


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 27, 2017)

so what you're saying is all you care about is tbt


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 27, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> so what you're saying is all you care about is tbt



I care about other people too. Why don't you know enough about me? Go back to school!


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 27, 2017)

i don't know you better because you haven't caught my interest as a person I'd want to talk to


----------



## Byngo (Apr 27, 2017)

u spend a little too much time on here


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 27, 2017)

ok collectihoe


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 27, 2017)

Byngo said:


> u spend a little too much time on here



But you spent more time than me (you joined two years before me).


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 27, 2017)

why do u have an apple fetish

and why do u act like you know so much about the site when the mods and most people on here are obviously sick of u


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 27, 2017)

smh always being such an edgy tryhard


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 27, 2017)

smh always trying to be the center of attention on here


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 27, 2017)

why are you being so r00d to a smol kiddo like damn that's too far


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 28, 2017)

You greedy ****.  Trying to win another Galaxy Egg when it's obvious you already have one.  Smh.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 28, 2017)

You can talk, there isn't any marshal left for anyone else thats if anyone else wanted him


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 28, 2017)

Why don't you like being reminded of your old name?


----------



## Aquari (Apr 29, 2017)

That avi and sig combo is atrocious not to mention that lineup, talk about an eyesore


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 29, 2017)

I bet most of the people here don't know what a ficus is.  Stop acting smarter than the rest of us.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 29, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I bet most of the people here don't know what a ficus is.  Stop acting smarter than the rest of us.



If you don't like people acting smart, then you must be stupid.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 29, 2017)

Look who's talking.  I bet if you had a penny for every brain cell you'd only have 1 cent.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 29, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Look who's talking.  I bet if you had $10 for every apple collectible you own, you'd only have $120.



Fixed your post. Check your post next time.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 29, 2017)

So Apple collectibles are more important than brain cells?  I guess that's pretty obvious since it's coming from you.


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 30, 2017)

Says the one who's spent a fortune on her collectibles and can't even have a decent lineup.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 30, 2017)

You have felyne in one of your towns, I bet you don't even play monster hunter or even know that he's from that game either, you're so basic.


----------



## Flare (Apr 30, 2017)

Pathetic... Summer Sawsbuck? XD
Please hide yourself in it's horns, it would benefit us all.


----------



## xSany (Apr 30, 2017)

Flare said:


> Pathetic... Summer Sawsbuck? XD
> Please hide yourself in it's horns, it would benefit us all.



Aaww look at this sad excuse of a trolling attempt, its people like you who ruin the art of trolling, you should put a paperbag over your head that says "I ruin everything thats fun for other people" I suggest you wear it for the rest of your life. 

Aaawwhh, are you gonna cwy now?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 30, 2017)

At least I registered in 2014 or earlier, unlike you.


----------



## Weiland (Apr 30, 2017)

Gen 1 is better than Gen 7. Get outta here, noob.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 30, 2017)

Weiland said:


> Gen 1 is better than Gen 7. Get outta here, noob.



Says thd user that named his account after Wailord.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 1, 2017)

ew rowlet


----------



## pinkcotton (May 1, 2017)

Ew, Bowser.


----------



## Aquari (May 1, 2017)

Ew, your entire signature


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 1, 2017)

Ew, your face.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 1, 2017)

ew shipping


----------



## Aquari (May 1, 2017)

oh look another guardians of the galaxy bandwagon, how basic


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 1, 2017)

atleast its better than a dead moris bandwagon


----------



## Aquari (May 1, 2017)

my moris are worth more than your entire lifetime!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 1, 2017)

They are also worth more than your worthless life, hypocrite.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 1, 2017)

they are even more worth than marshal )))))))


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 1, 2017)

They're worth more than Incineroar and Bowser combined.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 1, 2017)

o sweetie , bowser and incineroar even more worth than a npc c;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 1, 2017)

Oh hun, I laugh in your face.  You can play as Marshal in AC:AF if you have his card. <3


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 1, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Oh hun, I laugh in your face.  You can play as Marshal in AC:AF if you have his card. <3



His card is rare , and AC:AF is the worst AC game c;


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 1, 2017)

AC:AF doesn't exist.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 1, 2017)

Neither MAD exists


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 1, 2017)

I get it, you're a mexican, but smh you should be able to English better


----------



## Aquari (May 1, 2017)

hey dont you have a failed life to tend to?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 1, 2017)

Hasn't all of your life been applied directly to the forehead by now?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 1, 2017)

What does that even mean?


----------



## Xandra (May 1, 2017)

Who names their character Emmaka...?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 1, 2017)

Who has a name like Xandra?


----------



## Xandra (May 1, 2017)

Me, and i am proud of it. It's a beautiful name with a beautiful meaning, and it's not very common 

And i guess one of your towns has no mayor...
Emmaka from Diamond
(blank) from Canaan


----------



## Aquari (May 1, 2017)

No one cares about your dog, literally.


----------



## Xandra (May 1, 2017)

No one cares about your new username ;-;


----------



## pinkcotton (May 1, 2017)

No one cares about your dog.


----------



## Xandra (May 1, 2017)

Try harder next time, that insult was already taken


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 1, 2017)

Nobody cares about how much you love your dog.


----------



## Mink777 (May 1, 2017)

Same could be said about your love for Marshal.


----------



## Aquari (May 1, 2017)

go and get banned again


----------



## Xandra (May 1, 2017)

Change your username again, you need to


----------



## Aquari (May 1, 2017)

why would you parade an overgrown rat like that around?


----------



## Xandra (May 1, 2017)

Ficus is a very ugly type of plant


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 1, 2017)

And that is a very ugly lineup. I'm not gonna troll you about your dog again because I think it's fricking cute ok


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (May 1, 2017)

Aw Marshal I think you scared off Teabagel.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 1, 2017)

Good, she's realized that I'm the superior troll.


----------



## Aquari (May 1, 2017)

in your dreams, rat lover


----------



## Xandra (May 1, 2017)

The guy from Moana called, he wants his body back


----------



## Aquari (May 1, 2017)

go show off your glorified rat somewhere else


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 1, 2017)

Your trolls get worse and worse every time.


----------



## pinkcotton (May 1, 2017)

Look who's talkin'.


----------



## Aquari (May 1, 2017)

Your avis get worse and worse, I mean c'mon, put some *effort* in please


----------



## Dim (May 1, 2017)

SAP!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 1, 2017)

Unflattering signature of Kirby much?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 1, 2017)

Over use of Marshall much?


----------



## Aquari (May 1, 2017)

oh boy, its apple2012 wannabe


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Mink777 (May 1, 2017)

NIJAD


----------



## Aquari (May 1, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> View attachment 198338



i take that as a compliment!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 1, 2017)

Uttumori said:


> i take that as a compliment!



You should, Maui is twice the man youd ever be


----------



## Aquari (May 1, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> You should, Maui is twice the man youd ever be



you'll*


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 1, 2017)

Uttumori said:


> you'll*



Funny how you're 26 and still acting like a child.


----------



## Mink777 (May 1, 2017)

NINJAD AGAIN


----------



## Byngo (May 1, 2017)

y'all need a break


----------



## Aquari (May 1, 2017)

youre not good at mafia


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 1, 2017)

Byngo said:


> y'all need a break



we don't want your participation in this thread, take it else where.


----------



## Mink777 (May 1, 2017)

NINJAD IM THE NEW KARATE KID!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (May 1, 2017)

Man maybe the world should have ended in 2012 so we wouldn't have to see you around here.


----------



## Ichiban (May 1, 2017)

i agree


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (May 1, 2017)

Maybe some free helium would be nice so you can float off, never to be seen again.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 1, 2017)

Ninja'd.  Justin Timberlake is way sexier than that thing.


----------



## Ichiban (May 1, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Maybe some free helium would be nice so you can float off, never to be seen again.



fak u babby u ar a stopid


----------



## Mink777 (May 1, 2017)

Your, uh, bad, person!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (May 1, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> And here is a quintessential specimen of furry.



Look who's talking lol


----------



## Ichiban (May 1, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> Your, uh, bad, person!



Your Spongebob quips dried up a long time agp.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 1, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Your Spongebob quips dried up a long time agp.



u a stoopid fox


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (May 1, 2017)

Looks like this apple


NEEDS A NEW _CORE_






oooooooooooooooo_OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*_


----------



## Ichiban (May 1, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> u a stoopid fox



elipant scum cyka blyat


----------



## Mink777 (May 1, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Your Spongebob quips dried up a long time agp.



Your a Greasy Buffoon.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> elipant scum cyka blyat



hdhj shsj sjsj


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (May 1, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> Your a Greasy Buffoon.



It's spelled "You're"


Maybe you really are an Alien.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 1, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> Your a Greasy Buffoon.



soggy bread face


----------



## Mink777 (May 1, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> soggy bread face



rotten spoiled apple

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> It's spelled "You're"
> 
> 
> Maybe you really are an Alien.


looks like someone became a nazi


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (May 1, 2017)

NO YOU'RE SPOILED


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 1, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> rotten spoiled apple
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



get away u domb alien e;oicwecnhewiu


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (May 1, 2017)

Stale cakes


just like your trolls


----------



## Xandra (May 1, 2017)

Absence, just like the inside of your head


----------



## Mink777 (May 1, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> get away u domb alien e;oicwecnhewiu



hhjjfdbkkhgghjkklk Im actually da ghost


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (May 1, 2017)

Xandra said:


> Absence, just like the inside of your head


You get that flea from your mutt?


----------



## Xandra (May 1, 2017)

got*


----------



## Mink777 (May 1, 2017)

Somebody loves Grammar Mujer.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (May 1, 2017)

It's called informal language boi

- - - Post Merge - - -

Looks like I got the last laugh


----------



## Mink777 (May 1, 2017)

You wish Aimee.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (May 1, 2017)

Only one comparable to that hag is you, hon


----------



## Mink777 (May 1, 2017)

No way boi, I ain't 21 yet.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (May 1, 2017)

Oh you're saying you're worse?


----------



## Xandra (May 1, 2017)

I figured.


----------



## Mink777 (May 1, 2017)

It's up to you sugar cookies.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (May 1, 2017)

Well...




Spoiler



You've got a tiny willy


----------



## Mink777 (May 1, 2017)

Doubt it as tiny tas t?s.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 1, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> Doubt it as tiny tas t?s.



teener peener


----------



## Mink777 (May 1, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> teener peener



Stash stas stas sta stini steener.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 1, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> Stash stas stas sta stini steener.



*searches for peener* Nope no peener detected


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (May 1, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> *searches for peener* Nope no peener detected



Well 

I guess you could say you're pretty rotten for an apple


IDEK


----------



## Mink777 (May 1, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> *searches for peener* Nope no peener detected



THREAT DETECTED THREAT DETECTED! peener sleepe pwease no disturbance.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 1, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> THREAT DETECTED THREAT DETECTED! peener sleepe pwease no disturbance.



PEENER DOES A SLEEP


----------



## Mink777 (May 1, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> PEENER DOES A SLEEP



PEENER WAKES UP. PEENER ANGRY


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 1, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> PEENER WAKES UP. PEENER ANGRY



*shoots peen with an AK-47*


----------



## Mink777 (May 1, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> *shoots peen with an AK-47*



peener funeral be held on saturday.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 1, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> peener funeral be held on saturday.



no one shows up to a loser peens funeral


----------



## Mink777 (May 1, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> no one shows up to a loser peens funeral



peener born in 1962 die 2017


----------



## Xandra (May 1, 2017)

Who added peen to the tags


----------



## Aquari (May 1, 2017)

congrats on ruining this thread guys..


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 1, 2017)

Congrats on ruining this forum.


----------



## Aquari (May 1, 2017)

congrats for ruining marshal for everyone, your part of those fanbases that ruin good things for people


----------



## Mink777 (May 1, 2017)

Congrats on makin false claims from you post before this one.


----------



## N e s s (May 1, 2017)

this thread is full of a bunch of goons


----------



## Aquari (May 1, 2017)

watch your mouth *lucas*


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 1, 2017)

Shut your mouth, * Teabagel*


----------



## Koopa K (May 1, 2017)

your profile is more organized than your life


----------



## Aquari (May 1, 2017)

nice avi art you stole from google images


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 1, 2017)

Your signature is uglier than your face.


----------



## Koopa K (May 1, 2017)

says a deer

(Meant for uttumori)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 1, 2017)

Ha, such an amateur you got ninja'd.


----------



## Koopa K (May 1, 2017)

at least my entire profile isn't a shrine to a cartoon squirrel


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 1, 2017)

At least my signature doesn't look like a 6 year old was given access to Photoshop.


----------



## Koopa K (May 1, 2017)

at least my mayor doesn't look like I just mixed and matched a random selection of default clothes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 1, 2017)

How do I know that?  Your mayor must be so ugly AF that you don't want a picture of her in your profile.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 1, 2017)

I thought I told you that girls that wear really short skirts aren't pretty.

Also, how old is your mayor? Mine is 23.


----------



## Aquari (May 1, 2017)

I dont think an ugly monstrosity like yours deserves to be called mayor, but I guess in a town as atrocious as yours, she would get a pass. not like they even had a choice


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 1, 2017)

A well watered DOWN Sawsbuck you are.


----------



## Aquari (May 1, 2017)

how dare you, i hope that rowlet of yours faints *permanently*


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 2, 2017)

I hope your Moris wither and die.


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 2, 2017)

why do i have a feeling you're gonna become a furry that everyone hates?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 2, 2017)

Why do I get a feeling that you're that one know-it-all who everybody hates?


----------



## Flare (May 2, 2017)

That Marshal there looks depressed and worryful, considering you are the one holding him, I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Mink777 (May 2, 2017)

Doesn't look like Stitches would be any happier in your arms.


----------



## Flare (May 2, 2017)

Your brain cells are finally working? What a surprise, this deserves an applause.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 2, 2017)

Speaking of brain cells, yours came to me today.  They're tired of you never using them.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 2, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Speaking of brain cells, yours came to me today.  They're tired of you never using them.



Can someone give this newborn her binky already.


----------



## Mink777 (May 2, 2017)

Your trolls are so cheesy, I could put them on a big mac.


----------



## Flare (May 2, 2017)

Yours are even moreso, hurry up and troll me again I'm in need of it.


----------



## Xandra (May 2, 2017)

I'm sorry but i think you can't be on this forum anymore, because judging by your whole profile i think it looks to be as you had recently just stopped breastfeeding.


----------



## Mink777 (May 2, 2017)

That's almost as depressing as your item lineup.


----------



## Xandra (May 2, 2017)

I could say the same for your non-existent signature


----------



## Mink777 (May 2, 2017)

Not as depressing as the dog in your signature. It's quite a shame that it has to see you every day.


----------



## Byngo (May 2, 2017)

your username and signature indicate you're a boring person


----------



## Xandra (May 2, 2017)

You wish you were that smiley face in your signature


----------



## Mink777 (May 2, 2017)

For Byngo-

That animal thing in your avatar seems to be running pretty fast. Must've just saw your face. I couldn't let Xandra's sad excuse of a troll stand alone.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 2, 2017)

ugh. you c:


----------



## B e t h a n y (May 2, 2017)

Ugh why


----------



## Mink777 (May 2, 2017)

Your also supposed to use correct grammar if you want people to understand them, b e t h a n y.


----------



## Flare (May 2, 2017)

Pitiful "your" it's "you're". Can't blame you for not understanding though, does it run in your family?


----------



## Xandra (May 2, 2017)

ninja'd...


----------



## Mink777 (May 2, 2017)

You started off slow, but you completely ruined it in the end. Bad trollers well never learn.


----------



## Flare (May 2, 2017)

It must be rotting from the fact that it senses you, poor thing cannot stand you.


----------



## Xandra (May 2, 2017)

jeez can't do anything without being ninja'd, move along...


----------



## Flare (May 2, 2017)

Depressing, even your Dog can come up with better trolls.


----------



## B e t h a n y (May 2, 2017)

Why did you send me pears? This is inappropriate I don't know you.

Edit: Flare can you not ninja please


----------



## Xandra (May 2, 2017)

I thought the pears would help your bare sidebar


----------



## Mink777 (May 2, 2017)

It's no surprise that you quit. Admitting it is probably beter than any attempt at a troll you've made.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 2, 2017)

that dog probably suffers because of you existing

also , ugh a ninja again.


----------



## Mink777 (May 2, 2017)

The dragon in your signature is probably closing it's eyes so it doesn't have to look at your face.


----------



## Xandra (May 2, 2017)

@Alien the mods were probably ashamed of your trolling skills, that's why they banned you


----------



## Mink777 (May 2, 2017)

So first you quit, and now your stealing trolls from teabagel. Will this child ever learn?


----------



## Xandra (May 2, 2017)

_"Child"_ Says the one with a spongebob avatar


----------



## Mink777 (May 2, 2017)

Calling someone a child for mentioning SpongeBob. Very original Xandra.


----------



## Xandra (May 2, 2017)

Calling someone they troll bad because they have nothing else to say. Very original, Alien.


----------



## Mink777 (May 2, 2017)

Almost as original as using the same format as me every time.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 2, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> Almost as original as using the same format as me every time.



"Ugh" Something I say everytime I see one of your lame comebacks


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 2, 2017)

It's funny how you're calling me a newborn when I'm older than you.


----------



## Mink777 (May 2, 2017)

I know you wanted to feel better by posting your fake age instead of your actual age, your shoesize.


----------



## Xandra (May 2, 2017)

staph. ninja'd


----------



## Mink777 (May 2, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> "Ugh" Something I say everytime I see one of your lame comebacks



Almost as lame as the Sanrio villagers.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xandra said:


> Maybe you should act your age if you want people to know you're older than them.



Somebody's being a little hypocritical again.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 2, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> It's funny how you're calling me a newborn when I'm older than you.



Then don't be such a baby and you wont be mistaken for one


----------



## Bowie (May 2, 2017)

This is becoming less of a game and more of an opportunity to diss each other. Bloody quit it.

Or at least stop making sure you're always the next person to troll, Alien.


----------



## Mink777 (May 2, 2017)

I'm confused am I a baby or not? At least we know that you are one for sure.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


> This is becoming less of a game and more of an opportunity to diss each other. Bloody quit it.
> 
> Or at least stop making sure you're always the next person to troll, Alien.



Isn't that what trolling is?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 2, 2017)

Bowie said:


> This is becoming less of a game and more of an opportunity to diss each other. Bloody quit it.
> 
> Or at least stop making sure you're always the next person to troll, Alien.



Who invited the forum police to the party?


----------



## B e t h a n y (May 2, 2017)

I'm guessing it's the same person who invited you


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 2, 2017)

You're missing the 2016 Fair patch.

What kind of collector are you?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 2, 2017)

a better collector than another apple fan


----------



## B e t h a n y (May 2, 2017)

Looking at your line up I don't think you'd be a great judge


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 2, 2017)

atleast mine are original


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 2, 2017)

Tanukki said:


> a better collector than another apple fan



I see you Jetix. I see that you changed your username.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 2, 2017)

I see you Apple2012 , i see you changed your username


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 2, 2017)

Tanukki said:


> I see you Apple2012 , i see you changed your username



Stop copying my posts.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 3, 2017)

Your Apples have worms in them, I bet.


----------



## Xandra (May 3, 2017)

Your flowers are wilting and your popsicle has melted. Your peach is rotting and it's been rejected.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 3, 2017)

Joke's on you.  Birthstones can never be ruined.  As for your collectibles: Your egg is smashed, your flea is squished, your pear is smooshy and rotten, your rose is wilted, and your voodoo doll is cursed to hurt you instead of your enemies.


----------



## pinkcotton (May 3, 2017)

This is, what, the 15th time that lineup has been shown? Pathetic.


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 3, 2017)

Your avatar is too. It's a pathetic excuse of a caricature.


----------



## Koopa K (May 3, 2017)

says the person with layout less put together than their life (and that's saying something)


----------



## Xandra (May 3, 2017)

Woah! You can't be talking with that avatar from google images, it doesn't even have anything to do with your signature or your username xd


----------



## Koopa K (May 3, 2017)

oh, and a dog with its chew toy has so much to do with yours


----------



## Xandra (May 3, 2017)

Yep, as you can see my avatar matches my signature because it's my dog... Maybe you should spend more time thinking than acting. 

(Also, you just changed your avatar, did you take my troll too hard? ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 3, 2017)

What is that? A chihuahua? 

How in the world can anybody like chihuahuas anyways? Literally the ugliest and least useful breed of dog I've ever seen.


----------



## Xandra (May 3, 2017)

First of all that is probably *the worst pun i have ever heard (your signature)* 

And your statement is a lie. This is ugly?! THIS. I am sorry but you are BLIND.


----------



## Flare (May 3, 2017)

Xandra this is a trolling thread not the "Post a Selfie" thread. :/
Wait... that isn't you? Sorry, but I couldn't tell.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 3, 2017)

Xandra said:


> First of all that is probably *the worst pun i have ever heard (your signature)*
> 
> And your statement is a lie. This is ugly?! THIS. I am sorry but you are BLIND. View attachment 198432



Yes. That is an ugly creature. And yes, I'm also allowed to break the rules 

I'm sorry but I have nothing bad to say about Flare. That avatar is 10/10.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 3, 2017)

It's a good thing you're blind so that you don't scare yourself when you pass a mirror.


----------



## Flare (May 3, 2017)

Same could be said about you, infact it's a surprise the villagers haven't fled from your town yet.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 3, 2017)

You know you have a problem when you start talking to yourself.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 3, 2017)

Look who's the one talkin!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 4, 2017)

All of you are amateur trolls compared to me.  Have any of you gotten 4 likes for your trolling skills?  I don't think so!


----------



## B e t h a n y (May 4, 2017)

Has anyone told you how humble you are? Apart from yourself that is.


----------



## xSany (May 4, 2017)

R.I.P The art of trolling. =(


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 4, 2017)

Who cares?


----------



## xSany (May 4, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Who cares?



Those are the words of a newfag.


----------



## Mink777 (May 4, 2017)

Nice item lineup you got there.

Also, not gonna let the forum police stop me from playing this game.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 5, 2017)

xSany said:


> Those are the words of a newfag.



But you're a newer member than me. Sorry, but I'm better.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 5, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> But you're a newer member than me. Sorry, but I'm better.



And you're a newer member than I am so technically in a way you are a newfag


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 5, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> And you're a newer member than I am so technically in a way you are a newfag



But at least I'm older than you. You say that you are graduating this year, and I already done that 6 years ago. I'm 24 years old now.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 5, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> But at least I'm older than you (I'm 24).



Boi I joined this forum when I was 12 how old were you


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 5, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Boi I joined this forum when I was 12 how old were you



I was 18 when you joined, but I was 21 when I joined.

BTW, you were too fast when it came to quoting.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 5, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I was 18 when you joined, but I was 21 when I joined.
> 
> BTW, you were too fast when it came to quoting.



3 fast 5 you 

And by the time I am 21 I will have 9 years experience where you had like one boiiiii


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 5, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> 3 fast 5 you
> 
> And by the time I am 21 I will have 9 years experience where you had like one boiiiii



But who made more posts on this site?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 5, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> But who made more posts on this site?



that don't mean jack squat hon, at least I have a life


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 5, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> that don't mean jack squat hon, at least I have a life



Says the girl who only plays the N64.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 5, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Says the girl who only plays the N64.



yo N64 is the definition of life don't you deny it


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 5, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> yo Super Mario Sunshine is the definition of life don't you deny it



Indeed it is.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 5, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Indeed it is.



Sad when you gotta change my words to troll me xDDD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 5, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Sad when you gotta change my words to troll me. You're so dumb at trolling.



I troll in many ways. Don't call me dumb.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 6, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I troll in many ways. Don't call me dumb.  The correct term is ********.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 8, 2017)

Bad negative rating 85%

Atrocious


----------



## Xandra (May 8, 2017)

Please. Seek help, you still have the "?" collectible from December...


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 8, 2017)

Truly I am, you have no idea! It's really quite irritating, but I don't know how to hide/delete it... 

Oh, yes, the troll. Ahem.......

You must really hate dogs to have such a demeaning avatar.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 8, 2017)

Your ship disgusts me.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 8, 2017)

You're such a weeb


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 8, 2017)

You're such a noob.


----------



## Flare (May 8, 2017)

You're such a furry.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 8, 2017)

Kid, with a sig like that you must be an I.E.P.


----------



## Xandra (May 8, 2017)

er, tomf did you look at their join date? they joined before you so you are the noob

And what a lousy gif and signature, you obviously took no time in making it up


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 8, 2017)

Bad dog!


----------



## Flare (May 8, 2017)

Are you referring to Xandra or yourself?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 8, 2017)

They're referring to your profile.  Everything about it is bad. Except for your avatar which is ****ing fabulous


----------



## Flare (May 8, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> They're referring to my profile.  Everything about it is bad. My avatar is ****ing disgusting


Fixed for you.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 8, 2017)

Torturing Tails like that is disgusting.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 8, 2017)

Marshal irl would be sick of you by now


----------



## Flare (May 8, 2017)

Seeing your sight must've traumatized him and made him idiotic, and have the villagers fled from your town yet? Such a shame Marshal experiences torture everyday. :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

Panda your sight scared my comment to Fangirl.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 8, 2017)

And the sight of you scares most people away. Completely.


----------



## Xandra (May 8, 2017)

I'm pretty sure it's your "?" collectible that leaves people "?"


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 8, 2017)

You're like that dog, I see. If that dog is female, that is.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 8, 2017)

Lol, that comment though... XD

Please take your ? collectible and GTFO.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 8, 2017)

And as for you, your BFF isn't really your BFF. 100% percent guarantee they'll forget about you in no time. You're just pixels and a faceless entity on the other side of the screen.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 8, 2017)

The same could be said for Samus and Sheik.  Just pixels on a screen that don't know you exist and don't give a **** about your ship.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 8, 2017)

You don't exist. Just a bunch of 101010001010100001010101000010101s


----------



## Twix (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 8, 2017)

Who cares about Sonic? Fans ruin it.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 8, 2017)

Who cares about Apples?  You ruined them.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 8, 2017)

Your BFF secretly makes fun of you for weebing out over Marshal a lot.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 8, 2017)

My BFF would never do that.  You wouldn't know how true friends do and don't act, because you don't have any.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 8, 2017)

I actually can see my BFF, can you?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 8, 2017)

ew shipping


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 9, 2017)

You're the biggest furry here.


----------



## lars708 (May 9, 2017)

ZSS is overrated


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 9, 2017)

Starlow is overrated


----------



## Flare (May 9, 2017)

Your love for Marshal is worse than Amy Rose to Sonic, I presume you are just as annoying and obsessive like her.


----------



## lars708 (May 9, 2017)

I bet the gif in ur sig is actually you but ur pretending it's someone else


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 9, 2017)

I bet you're trash at mk8 Deluxe


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 9, 2017)

lol is that cheap ass cake the only collectible u have?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 9, 2017)

Having a bunch of the same collectible is hardly more attractive than a cheap ass cake.


----------



## Flare (May 9, 2017)

Having the same collectible but simply being recolored isn't any different.


----------



## Xandra (May 9, 2017)

Well, I'm sorry Flare but I think EVERYONE can agree that every amount of collectibles of any collectible is better than having that old expired Christmas candy cane.


----------



## Twix (May 9, 2017)

Better than obsessing over a dog by making it not only your avatar, but your signature picture too

jk i love dogs i can't troll


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 9, 2017)

Ugh you're annoying. I keep seeing you everywhere I go.


----------



## Twix (May 9, 2017)

_offended_

but at least i have my dignity, unlike a zero suit samus fan


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 9, 2017)

You kids are blind, honestly...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 9, 2017)

You suck at trolling.  Get out while you still have some dignity left.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 9, 2017)

ew marshall


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 9, 2017)

Ew your avatar


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 9, 2017)

011001101110100101000110101001


----------



## lars708 (May 10, 2017)

Do u even know what binary is cause I feel like ur just typing random zeros and ones to look interesting


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 10, 2017)

"Proud Homosexual" huh...  Makes me sick. Your kind doesn't belong here GTFO


----------



## lars708 (May 10, 2017)

Offended tbh

You should stop watching anime or playing video games and make yourself useful for society


----------



## Rabirin (May 10, 2017)

I bet you come 12th all the time on rainbow road.

i feel awful


----------



## Mink777 (May 10, 2017)

The Sun Baby could have thought of something better than that.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 10, 2017)

What kind of ugly ass lineup is that?


----------



## Brookie (May 10, 2017)

what kind of person obsesses over a pixellated marshmallow? smh


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 10, 2017)

Says the person with a Francine and Chrissy avatar.  Smh.


----------



## Brookie (May 10, 2017)

still better than making it my identity.
did u srsly waste all that time and sanity over getting all those crystals

Sorry >_<


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 10, 2017)

Why r u a bunny lover?


----------



## Brookie (May 10, 2017)

why do u even like pietro? blegh

sry


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 10, 2017)

Why do you not like clowns?


----------



## Brookie (May 10, 2017)

why do u even like them?
and why have the same name as the cute secretary?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 10, 2017)

Because I like clown sheeps.

Why you hatin on my name 

Whys your name that same as a creek or something.
sorry xD


----------



## lars708 (May 10, 2017)

Ur trolls are so bad that ur basically trolling urself

what


----------



## Brookie (May 10, 2017)

why is your NN ID toothless's species?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 10, 2017)

What are you talking about?  You make no sense.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 10, 2017)

no , gardevoir cant be mewtwo , neither it can be in smash.


----------



## Brookie (May 10, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> What are you talking about?  You make no sense.



Toothless from how to train ur dragon = night fury

@tanukki u make even less sense


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 10, 2017)

brookesierra7 said:


> why is your NN ID toothless's species?



Because Im a fangirl of Midna and any cute black dragons

why dont you list a nnid?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 10, 2017)

Tanukki said:


> no , gardevoir cant be mewtwo , neither it can be in smash.



Excuse me?  What are you trying to communicate and how did you randomly guess my two favorite Pokemon?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 10, 2017)

apparently your dumbness makes me to go full ninja'd by everyone
shame on you
idk wtf is up with me lol


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 10, 2017)

lars708 said:


> Offended tbh
> 
> You should stop watching anime or playing video games and make yourself useful for society



I help heal, nurture and save animals for a living. How's that for being useful. Homosexuals can't make themselves useful in our world. Thought you should know that.


----------



## lars708 (May 10, 2017)

UR MEAN AND UR TROLLING SKILLS EXCEED MINE

Lemme think

You stink


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 10, 2017)

Of course they exceed yours, truth hurts, doesn't it?

Go back to your closet.


----------



## lars708 (May 10, 2017)

Truth hurts indeed, you should know.
Living on the street, no place that keeps you warm and dry. Nowhere to go... I'd almost feel bad that I actually own a closet...

You can't have it, though.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 10, 2017)

I checked out your Youtube channel. Take down that signature, you'll end up wasting everyone's time.


----------



## Brookie (May 10, 2017)

That signature is a waste of space


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 10, 2017)

You're a waste of space.


----------



## Brookie (May 10, 2017)

You're a waste of air :3


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 10, 2017)

Consider how your mother must feel about you.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 10, 2017)

Consider how your mother would feel about your trashy ship.


----------



## lars708 (May 10, 2017)

LittleMissPanda said:


> I checked out your Youtube channel. Take down that signature, you'll end up wasting everyone's time.



I'm doing it because I think it's fun, whether you watch or not is a decision made by yourself.
ty for checking it out tho


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 10, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Consider how your mother would feel about your trashy ship.



All your collectibles are gifts. People must really pity you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



lars708 said:


> I'm doing it because I think it's fun, whether you watch or not is a decision made by yourself.
> ty for checking it out tho



Lying. Didn't really check it out. What, you want me to go waste my time?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 10, 2017)

Wrong.  I paid for 6 of my birthstones.  The other 6 were gifts.


----------



## Xandra (May 10, 2017)

I'm sure that this forum would be better off without you, your trolling skills, Marshall, and the fact that you actually think you are in love with a pixelated rat.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 10, 2017)

You're a fan of Mutt and Stuff


----------



## Brookie (May 10, 2017)

why are u always in the freaking basement? there are other subforums ya know  XD


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 10, 2017)

And why do you even care? Go back to the Tree house and let us adults enjoy our game. Better yet, it's past your bedtime.


----------



## Brookie (May 10, 2017)

ur just trying to make me upset cuz you know I'm a legal adult 

besides a tree house is way cooler than a smelly basement


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 10, 2017)

Kid, please....

But hey, if it makes you happy, go ahead and keep deluding yourself.


----------



## Brookie (May 10, 2017)

at least my brain isn't full of kappn's disturbing songs


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 10, 2017)

That's the best comeback you can come up with?


----------



## Brookie (May 10, 2017)

why would I wanna comeback to you? smh. it's not worth my time or energy


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 10, 2017)

You bore me. I'm literally getting offline now. Try not to stay up too late, kid. Don't want to oversleep for school, do you.


----------



## Brookie (May 10, 2017)

L o s e r


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 10, 2017)

I hate trolls smh


----------



## Brookie (May 10, 2017)

I hate purple black and gold


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 10, 2017)

I hate people who think they can roast but are ****ty at it


----------



## Brookie (May 10, 2017)

how dare u point our truthful statements of me. Now i am going to complain and act like a baby about it :3


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 10, 2017)

I hate babies that act like babies


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 11, 2017)

How ironic! You are acting like one


----------



## Brookie (May 11, 2017)

Even more ironic u think the username of tom nook's species is cute


----------



## Flare (May 11, 2017)

Least it's much better than that crappy lower case name. Were you high the day you joined?


----------



## Brookie (May 11, 2017)

Actually I was 4 years younger, anybody with a brain can see that


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 11, 2017)

I'm convinced that you're a 6-year-old with unusually good grammar.


----------



## Flare (May 11, 2017)

Are you sure you are 17? Honestly with your interest in a Pixelated Squirrel, it's hard to believe you are. I pity Marshal for having to deal with the Abomination of yours truly everyday.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 11, 2017)

According to your sig, you also are a parasite to Marshal. Is everyone in this forum a filthy furry for him?


----------



## Brookie (May 11, 2017)

Ugh it's u again. Nobody wants to see your zero suit samus


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 11, 2017)

Yawn


----------



## Brookie (May 11, 2017)

SNORE


----------



## Xandra (May 11, 2017)

LittleMissPanda said:


> According to your sig, you also are a parasite to Marshal. Is everyone in this forum a filthy furry for him?



Erm, I'm pretty sure you need to get your eyes checked because that is not Marshall in his sig...


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 11, 2017)

Oh I'm sorry, I guess you didn't see that spoiler.

You're another furry btw


----------



## Brookie (May 11, 2017)

i'm surprised you haven't had tomatoes thrown at you


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 11, 2017)

You're such a kid.


----------



## Brookie (May 11, 2017)

you're such a toddler :3


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 11, 2017)

You're such a zygote.


----------



## Brookie (May 11, 2017)

You're such a gamete that hasn't even undergone meiosis yet.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 11, 2017)

Awww, is the kid trying to impress me with use of big words?


----------



## Xandra (May 11, 2017)

Why would you call others "kids" when your name is literary "LITTLEMISSpanda"...


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 11, 2017)

Better than Xena


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 11, 2017)

How dare you call me a furry, you're just as cringy with that disgusting ship you have going on.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 11, 2017)

Your jealousy satiates me.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 11, 2017)

You think I'm jealous?  Of *you?*  Don't make me laugh.


----------



## Xandra (May 11, 2017)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Better than Xena



Xena...? Please learn better grammar before posting another of your "trolls"

@TOMFG I have nothing more to say, your name says it all
"OMFG", please leave


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 11, 2017)

And here we have a butthurt child who wishes she could troll.


----------



## Flare (May 11, 2017)

Fangirl are you talking about yourself? You should get out since your trolling make my eyes bleed.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 11, 2017)

EW TAILS


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 11, 2017)

Ew Bowser in a suggestive pose


----------



## Brookie (May 11, 2017)

Ew marshmellow squirrel


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 11, 2017)

Ew pastel


----------



## Brookie (May 11, 2017)

Ew nautical color themed outfit


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 11, 2017)

Ew coconuts


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 11, 2017)

ew a furry how ironic can this be?????


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 11, 2017)

Ew a hypocrite


----------



## Brookie (May 11, 2017)

shame on u for using the coconut themed insult again :3


----------



## Xandra (May 11, 2017)

Please, get a life outside of the internet and stop posting 60+ times on the Basement only.


----------



## Brookie (May 11, 2017)

XD quit trolling my whereabouts and mind ur own business


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 13, 2017)

Nobody likes you. Or your coconuts.


----------



## Flare (May 13, 2017)

You disgust me more and more when seeing that ship of yours, it's worse than Fangirl with Marshal.


----------



## Mink777 (May 13, 2017)

He really needs a spoon...


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 13, 2017)

Almost 5,000 posts since 2016? You're the epitome of a wasted life.


----------



## Mink777 (May 13, 2017)

Says the Pokemon fanatic.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 13, 2017)

Hey, greenhorn. This your first time trolling?


----------



## Mink777 (May 13, 2017)

No, but considering the fact that you called me greehorn, then I'm sure we can all confirm that this is your first time. Welcome to the club, would you like a cup of cocoa?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 13, 2017)

Bet you don't even know what it means.


----------



## Mink777 (May 13, 2017)

Why would I need to do that? I already knew what it meant before you found it in your daily urban dictionary scroll.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 13, 2017)

I'll be kind enough and tell you. It means newbie, basically.

Btw couldn't you at least bother to have a sig?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 13, 2017)

Well no sig is better than a crappy one like the one right above me


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 13, 2017)

xSuperWario64x said:


> Well no sig is better than a crappy one like the one right above me



Well your sig is crappy


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 13, 2017)

Can we disable all glitches from happening on this site?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 13, 2017)

"Making the world a sickening place, one fanboy at a time."

@xSuperMario64x


----------



## Xandra (May 13, 2017)

I hate it when apples turn brown so fast, that is why I've been sticking to pears lately

Ninja'd


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 13, 2017)

LittleMissPanda said:


> "Making the world a sickening place, one fanboy at a time."
> 
> @xSuperMario64x



Wth are you serious about this like is this supposed to be an insult?? xDDDD




And BTW Xandra I still think chihuahuas are hideous creatures.


----------



## Xandra (May 13, 2017)

Well, I think those Facebook games are all better games than any Mario game! TAKE THAT! (Shots fired)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 13, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Well your sig is crappy



Look i'm bout to quit this, yallsus comebacks are terrible and childish lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xandra said:


> Well, I think those Facebook games are all better games than any Mario game! TAKE THAT! (Shots fired)



read my post above

- - - Post Merge - - -

like seriously, facebook games literally kill brain cells. idk how anyone can stand playing them.


----------



## Flare (May 13, 2017)

You haven't seen yourself in the mirror enough to realize Chihuahuas aren't hideous.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 14, 2017)

I would roast you, but I try to be kind to people with mental disabilities.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 14, 2017)

says the marshall lover , you must be dumb to love a character like that 


do not look at my signature if you dont want irony overload


----------



## Flare (May 14, 2017)

Disgusting shippings you two have. Don't yall ever think on the embarrassment you bring to your families?


----------



## Rabirin (May 14, 2017)

Flare said:


> Disgusting shippings you two have. Don't yall ever think on the embarrassment you bring to your families?



I'd wanna go as fast as sonic too if i made an insult that bad

this is probably equally as bad


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 14, 2017)

Amateurs.  All of you.  Your mamas are probably wishing they wore condoms.


----------



## Xandra (May 14, 2017)

Yours probably wished for her daughter to become something good in her life, like a Goose fangirl, not a Marshall fangirl


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 14, 2017)

That's funny.  My mom actually supports my love of Marshal and bought be a shirt with him on it for my birthday.


----------



## Flare (May 14, 2017)

Of course, it's like Mother like Daughter. Both of you are lacking the intelligence of a human.
I presume your Dad is the Same? Your family is rather pitiful and I would die if I were in it.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 14, 2017)

I'm sorry, are you talking about my family?  My mom graduated high school at 16, and my dad was so smart he didn't even study for tests and got straight A's.  The only reason you would die in my family is that we'd decide you were too stupid to allow to reproduce.


----------



## Flare (May 14, 2017)

Well it would be a pleasure if I were to die in it. And I get All A's too Honey.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 14, 2017)

Mhmm.  I'd like some proof of that, "honey".


----------



## Xandra (May 14, 2017)

I think i'm the only middle schooler here in algebra honors and with a 100%, let's talk about smartness, eh? ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)

edit: nothing to say? i figured ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 14, 2017)

Ha.  Let's talk about how the rest of us are either in high school or adults.  How does that make you feel, sweetie?  If you want someone to praise you for your accomplishments, go talk to your mommy and daddy.


----------



## Xandra (May 15, 2017)

Go ask your parents for some more pixelated-rat merch


----------



## limiya (May 15, 2017)

Wait you're in middle school? Should you even be on the internet?


----------



## Sanrio (May 15, 2017)

Dunno about her. But I know you shouldn't.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 15, 2017)

Look who's talking.


----------



## Dim (May 18, 2017)

Y'all better stop trying to make me consider things!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 22, 2017)

You're not gonna get far with that ugly broken image signature, love.


----------



## Dim (May 22, 2017)

Maybe I like it the way it is! Ever thought of that?


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2017)

That mint collectible looks terrible out of place


----------



## Zylia (May 23, 2017)

Try using capital letters at the start of sentences. Maybe for titles and after periods also....


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 23, 2017)

Try reading things more carefully.  The sentence above you does indeed start with a capital letter.


----------



## Dim (May 24, 2017)

My sig is finally back up haha how do ya like that! *dances with the Eds*


----------



## TortimerCrossing (May 24, 2017)

congrats on having a signature tht annoys all who scroll past it


----------



## Dim (May 24, 2017)

ty it was intended :]]]]


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 24, 2017)

yvetal? what are you? 6?


----------



## Dim (May 24, 2017)

ahaha I get it 6 cause gen 6 *spits out soda*


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 24, 2017)

that was actually unintended lmao


----------



## TortimerCrossing (May 24, 2017)

too easy considering ur NN ID includes "XD"


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 24, 2017)

ok look another "psycho" girl , how _original_


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 24, 2017)

Incineroar isn't evil and has a 12.5% female gender ratio so the one in your sig could very well be a girl.


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2017)

That guy in your sig looks incredibly stoned lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 24, 2017)

The girl in your avatar looks incredibly stoned.


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2017)

she pretty much is 

that marshal in your lap looks really "wtf" about the situation..


----------



## Dim (May 25, 2017)

I expected to see more flowers from the "flower turt"


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2017)

those sig people look way too horny lol


----------



## Dim (May 25, 2017)

"sig people" they are the Eds thank you very much


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 25, 2017)

You're bad at trolling


----------



## Dim (May 25, 2017)

You're bad at getting donuts


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 25, 2017)

pfft ed edd and eddy , how can you be so ridiculous . #powerpuffgirlsftw


----------



## Mink777 (May 25, 2017)

You... left the oven on.


----------



## TortimerCrossing (May 25, 2017)

crawl into the oven


----------



## Mink777 (May 25, 2017)

You're so ugly, Hello Kitty said goodbye to you.


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2017)

You're way outta tis world man also what aliens


----------



## Flare (May 26, 2017)

Can you go back to being inactive? It was honestly better without you here.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 26, 2017)

That's funny.  I could say the exact same thing about you.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 27, 2017)

Next time you boot up your game, it will be corrupted and you'll lose everything. I genuinely want this to happen.


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2017)

More like Big Mr. Bear


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 27, 2017)

Oh, you think you're so cool with green and red collectibles, don't you?  It isn't Christmas anymore.


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2017)

Marshal does not approve


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 27, 2017)

How would you know what Marshal does and doesn't approve of?  That's right, you don't.


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2017)

How would you know, he's a fictional character lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 27, 2017)

How dare you ask me, Marshal's #1 fangirl, how I would know that.  Peasant.


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2017)

More like #10th fangirl


----------



## Flare (May 27, 2017)

I suppose you are gonna congratulate yourself for ninjaing me, pathetic.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 27, 2017)

ew sonic. are you 10???


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2017)

If you mean my usertitle, it's in portuguese lol...


----------



## Flare (May 27, 2017)

I meant that to Fangirl, doesn't matter since you sre too idiotic to read my last post.


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2017)

Too dumb to see you got ninjad lolol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 27, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Too dumb to see you got cheese. Cheesy!



I fixed your quote.


----------



## moonford (May 27, 2017)

Apples suck my toes.


----------



## Flare (May 27, 2017)

Which is the reason why I prefer Oranges.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 27, 2017)

oranges are groos for me now


----------



## Drokmar (May 27, 2017)

Well, good luck with that scurvy then!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 27, 2017)

Good luck with that broken image signature.


----------



## Flare (May 27, 2017)

There isn't even one???

At least it's more conforting than your seizure inducing of your Marshal worship and the crappy town of Junk.
Canaan? More like Canass.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 28, 2017)

Where shall I start on everything that's wrong with your post?  The grammatical errors?  The part that says my signature is seizure-inducing when the animation is mild?  Maybe it's the part where you said I worship Marshal.  I'm very attached to him, but I don't worship him.  Also, you have no way of knowing Canaan is junk, considering you've never visited it yourself.  Think before you speak, child.


----------



## moonford (May 28, 2017)

ThatOneWart.JrFangirl said:


> Where shall I start on everything that's wrong with your post?  The grammatical errors?  The part that says my signature is seizure-inducing when the animation is mild?  Maybe it's the part where you said I worship Marshal.  I'm very attached to him, but I don't worship him.  Also, you have no way of knowing Canaan is junk, considering you've never visited it yourself.  Think before you speak, child.





Heheh.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 28, 2017)

That moment when you don't even spell Wart Jr.'s name right.


----------



## moonford (May 28, 2017)

That moment when you have nothing better to say because you are a grammar Nazi and not creative at all.

Marshal can drink a jar of pickle juice.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 28, 2017)

I'm sure you have a jar of pickle juice to spare, considering you're so salty.


----------



## moonford (May 28, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'm sure you have a jar of pickle juice to spare, considering you're so salty.




About what honety?


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2017)

I'd love to see a selfie with you in those emoji faces you got in your user title x))


----------



## moonford (May 28, 2017)

Sheila said:


> I'd love to see a selfie with you in those emoji faces you got in your user title x))



The left one is my normal face and the right one is me when people are crying.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 28, 2017)

Care to tell me WTF honety is?


----------



## moonford (May 28, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Care to tell me WTF honety is?



Honey with a t = Honety.

It's for comedic affect and I use it for little peasants like yourself.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 28, 2017)

Ahaha.  Trying to use the old "peasant" trick on me, huh?  I dislike hypocrites even more than I dislike bad grammar.


----------



## moonford (May 28, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Ahaha.  Trying to use the old "peasant" trick on me, huh?  I dislike hypocrites even more than I dislike bad grammar.



Interesting considering the fact that most people are hypocrites, I think you're a person...right? And I say most people because babies lack the ability to talk or act in a hypocritical way. 

I'm just calling it like I see it honety.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 28, 2017)

Oh, but you'll notice some are more hypocritical than others, honey.  I can tell you right now I don't act like a ***** and then call other people that.


----------



## moonford (May 28, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Oh, but you'll notice some are more hypocritical than others, honey.  I can tell you right now I don't act like a ***** and then call other people that.



Okay honety. 

I'm pretty sure you have called someone a ***** before and you have acted like that too, why are you lying? Moving on.

- - - Post Merge - - -

You've said so many times that I'm "nice", " extremely nice" and so on when I'm really not...You really don't know me and you're being extremely fake honety.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 28, 2017)

I'm actually not really a ***** in real life.  I become bolder on the Internet, as most people do.  I bet you're not so bold in real life, either.


----------



## moonford (May 28, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'm actually not really a ***** in real life.  I become bolder on the Internet, as most people do.  I bet you're not so bold in real life, either.



You'd be surprised chicken.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay I'm done trolling for now.

Nice session TOMF. c:

See you.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 28, 2017)

See you.  You know, you're not so bad at this.  Without Uttumori here, most people troll me once or twice and give up.  You kept at it, so good job.


----------



## moonford (May 28, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> See you.  You know, you're not so bad at this.  Without Uttumori here, most people troll me once or twice and give up.  You kept at it, so good job.



I'll be back honey, I'm going out so I'll be back soon to throw some more shade. You're pretty good, I would throw out meaner insults but you're just too nice and I don't know if I'd be too far, haha. 

Goodbye, I'll be back in a few hours.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 28, 2017)

Bye!  I'll try to get meaner. XD


----------



## moonford (May 30, 2017)

Bump, roast me


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 30, 2017)

Your collectible lineup is worse than your social life.


----------



## moonford (May 30, 2017)

Your unlikeable personality prevents you from having a social life.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 30, 2017)

you pointing out on people personality means you are also unlikeable!


----------



## moonford (May 30, 2017)

Tanukki said:


> you pointing out on people personality means you are also unlikeable!



So are you.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 30, 2017)

Copying each other's roasts?  Pathetic.  At least I can come up with original material.


----------



## Flare (May 30, 2017)

Which is a shame really. It's terrible. I'd be ashamed of myself if I were you.


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2017)

that MLG sanic smoking weed n eating doritos n drinking mtn dew.


----------



## Vizionari (May 31, 2017)

you're indeed a ~special~ flower child ~


----------



## Funnydog890 (May 31, 2017)

Boy do I love Unicode! ~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2017)

More like boring cat meow


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 2, 2017)

Ha ha, you don't have all the red flowers.


----------



## Flare (Jun 2, 2017)

Don't you have a crappy blog to go type?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2017)

don't you have a sequel to burn again


----------



## Akira-chan (Jun 2, 2017)

Christmas was over months ago stop with the green and red collectables


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2017)

give me your flowers u wannabe


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 2, 2017)

That's rude! Don't ask for others flowers like that you commie!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2017)

pfft i bet you have posters all over place of trump where u live


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 2, 2017)

Sheila said:


> pfft i bet you have posters all over place of trump where u live



and I bet you added the "trump likes apples" tag. All I tagged were "apples ate my cake" and "apples have fun too"


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2017)

Haha actually not. Bet you did though


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 2, 2017)

Quite a sad flower collection you have there.  You're hardly worthy of calling yourself a "flower child".


----------



## Flare (Jun 2, 2017)

Well I find it sad you ship yourself with a Pixelated Squirrel, don't you have something better to do than read Marshal Fanfics?


----------



## Dim (Jun 3, 2017)

RIP flag twirler


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2017)

put that smirk smile outta your face bro


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 3, 2017)

Dictatorship potato chip?  How old are you, 12?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2017)

absolutely 

marshal fan girl come on you like 10 and just started? xD


----------



## Dim (Jun 3, 2017)

You went from flower turt to dictator potato chip. I am baffled.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2017)

just not a regular senior member eh


----------



## carp (Jun 4, 2017)

kate nash who


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 4, 2017)

Oh look, it's the doge trash.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 4, 2017)

Oh look Marshall trashy trash


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 4, 2017)

Cherries are worthless fruits. In StarFall, they are 100 Bells each.


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 4, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> *Cherries* are worthless fruits. In StarFall, they are 100 Bells each.



don't you mean _apples_


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 4, 2017)

Vizionari said:


> don't you mean _apples_



No I don't, Pekoe.

Plus, Pekoe is a dumb villager. Glad I have Aurora and Goldie instead.


----------



## Flare (Jun 4, 2017)

Are you high on Apples? Where did she even mention Pekoe?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 4, 2017)

Flare said:


> Are you high on Apples? Where did she even mention Pekoe?



You sound like a noob then.

Everyone who joined after October 2014 is a noob.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 4, 2017)

Ha, you think you're so great just because you joined in 2014?  I'll have you know I haven't even been here for a year and I've accomplished a ton.  Who's the noob now?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 4, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Ha, you think you're so great just because you joined in 2014?  I'll have you know I haven't even been here for a year and I've accomplished a ton.  Who's the noob now?



I accomplished a lot more than you have in the same amount of time. You are a member for nearly a year at the amount of posts you made. When I had that many posts, I wasn't even a member for 6 months. So ha, you're the noob.

Also, anyone born after February 28th, 1993 isn't as cool as those born before.


----------



## Akira-chan (Jun 5, 2017)

we get it you like apples chill with the cult there buddy


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2017)

Major weeb I see


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 5, 2017)

You may be older than me and a member longer than I have, but that doesn't make you any better.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2017)

More like Sinnoh Pears


----------



## carp (Jun 5, 2017)

whats the flower obsession about tho


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2017)

more like crap

(well im a hippie turt so)


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 5, 2017)

what do dictator-flavored chips taste like anyway


----------



## Flare (Jun 5, 2017)

Worse than your Existence.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2017)

trying to look trendy with spongebob eh?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 5, 2017)

You stupid? You should've told him that Tsareena looks ugly.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 5, 2017)

You don't give enough credit to your apples for coming up with your trolls.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 5, 2017)

Glad I don't have Walker in my town.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 5, 2017)

And Walker is glad he doesn't have to deal with a pathetic excuse of a mayor.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 5, 2017)

My town of MoonGlow is missing a PWP. I think it's a restaurant, not the Caf? we know. It has to be better than the Krusty Krap from your favorite show, Alien51.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 5, 2017)

Must be the Chum Bucket then. Maybe your favorite villager, Marshal, will like your Chum Fricasee.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 5, 2017)

Tbh if your tastes in Spongebob episodes are so low that you put "Burst your Bubble" in your user title, you need some help.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 5, 2017)

Always get out. Not getting N.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 5, 2017)

Alolan Apples? Are you learning your ABC's?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 5, 2017)

Tanukki said:


> Alolan Apples? Are you learning your ABC's?



I know them all already.

And I know that ? isn't a real letter in the alphabet, at least in my home language:


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 5, 2017)

But for me it is , deal with it  ??????????

Ew popular pokemon


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 5, 2017)

Methinks that ARMS guy would look a lot better if he didn't have toothpaste hair lol


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 5, 2017)

LEAVE MY COLGATE HUSBANDO ALONE ;o; 
pfft , n64? is not 1996 grow up lmao


----------



## Dim (Jun 5, 2017)

I was born in 96' come at me


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 5, 2017)

That was an ugly form of Bowser. I like his Wii U character design more.


----------



## Dim (Jun 5, 2017)

Ugh Bowser is supposed to be ugly not prince charming lmaooo


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 5, 2017)

What's so great about Ed, Edd, and Eddy? I've been taught to appreciate even older cartoons.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 5, 2017)

Nox said:


> I was born in 96' come at me



That's a good lookin' bowz ya got there 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Tbh apple in a way newer cartoons are obviously better lol *cough*spongebob*cough*ed,ed,eddy*cough*


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 6, 2017)

Can you least admit that SM64 is no better than Super Mario Sunshine?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 6, 2017)

Pfft , Super Mario Galaxy is better duh



Nox said:


> Ugh Bowser is supposed to be ugly not prince charming lmaooo


_excuse me?_


----------



## ok.sean (Jun 6, 2017)

*toothpaste hair*


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 6, 2017)

_ he is way beautiful than you _


----------



## ok.sean (Jun 6, 2017)

*i dont doubt that*


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2017)

very fancy text not so much


----------



## ok.sean (Jun 6, 2017)

ur moderately obscure music taste is bADD XP XDX XO


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2017)

I bet you haven't even heard more than like 3 ones anyways lol go back to your trend cave


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 6, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Can you least admit that SM64 is no better than Super Mario Sunshine?



Nope. Cause you and I both know that's a false statement.


----------



## Flare (Jun 6, 2017)

Well one good thing about Sunshine is that it's blessed with not being fanserviced by you.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 6, 2017)

Oh I know. Sunshine doesn't deserve to be played by someone who appreciates SM64's true beauty and doesn't criticize the game because of it's sucky camera and controls


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2017)

Well at least you don't run around in abused graphics and controls


----------



## Flare (Jun 6, 2017)

Red will never be the same with your presence reminding me of the misfortune it has.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 6, 2017)

you main that dog on ssb4? ew


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2017)

a+ weeb lol you like 10`?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 7, 2017)

Nice red flower collection.

But you'll be better off with white or yellow flowers, because they are the color of cheese.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2017)

you're too cheesy anyways.. alolan apples like come on man


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 7, 2017)

Nice Apple collection.  At least my birthstones are different colors, you fruit-hoarding weeb.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 7, 2017)

marshall should be banned from ac


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 7, 2017)

Furries should be banned from the Internet.


----------



## Flare (Jun 7, 2017)

Goodbye Fangirl! Thanks for allowing your irrelevant existence to be banned from the Internet!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2017)

how was that furry dog even allowed into smash


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 8, 2017)

Get outta here with your dictatorship potato chips.  Before long we'll think you're one of the staff members.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2017)

Couldn't you get a longer username lol?

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Get outta here with your dictatorship potato chips.  Before long we'll think you're one of the staff members.



what if i secretly am

oop shh wasn't supposed to get out


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 8, 2017)

Look who has a fidget spinner in their collectibles.... Grow up.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 8, 2017)

That isn't a fidget spinner lol get your eyes checked.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 8, 2017)

And look who has a trans turkey in their collectibles!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 8, 2017)

You got a problem with my trans Turkey? 

Boi you gonna have a lotta haters here lol


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 8, 2017)

Add one more to the list


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2017)

Is that the best sig you could come up with? Much wow very poet.


----------



## Flare (Jun 8, 2017)

And you suppose that red abomination from hell is any better?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2017)

Better than furry games I guess, huergh.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 8, 2017)

I see you have a pervert as one of your collectibles as well.  Huehuehue.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2017)

well yours are stoned.. *ba dum tss*


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 9, 2017)

Get the **** out.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2017)

same you squirrel furry


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 9, 2017)

At least I don't have a fetish for red flowers.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2017)

nah just for baby squirrels


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 10, 2017)

Baby?  Who said Marshal was a baby? Clearly, you have the mind of a pedophile, much like your Kapp'n collectible.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 10, 2017)

ew a furry again


----------



## StarUrchin (Jun 10, 2017)

Ew a LEGS fan.


----------



## Dim (Jun 10, 2017)

Use that thunderstone already because Raichu > Pikachu


----------



## Flare (Jun 10, 2017)

I suppose that's you in your signature?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 10, 2017)

And I suppose that's you in your signature?


----------



## Flare (Jun 10, 2017)

It's me after seeing the hilarity of you being in love with a Squirrel.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 10, 2017)

No, no.  Sorry about that.  That's your mom.  She's a real sea witch in bed.


----------



## Flare (Jun 10, 2017)

Much better than being a Mom who unfortunately gave birth to a certain abomination who is into pixel squirrel fanart.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 10, 2017)

I stand corrected, your signature is actually your mom's horrified face when she gave birth to you.


----------



## Flare (Jun 10, 2017)

Can't you use any other insult that doesn't involve my signature? Of course, it could be hard for you as you probably are too busy thinking on useless things, like yourself for instance.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 10, 2017)

Who said I'm thinking about myself?  I am in fact thinking about you and how sorry for you I am.  I hope you get some more self-esteem in the future.


----------



## Flare (Jun 10, 2017)

Unfortunately it seems your hideousness hindered me as I have been traumatized by it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 10, 2017)

Vulpix is the best Alolan variant pokemon, not Marowak.


----------



## Flare (Jun 10, 2017)

Couldn't you stay away from this thread any longer?
Now we'll suffer from your horrifyingly crappy posts, how sad.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 10, 2017)

Not as crappy as your posts. At least I was a member for two years before you.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 10, 2017)

Why do you keep pulling the "I was here longer so I'm better" crap?  Older doesn't mean better.


----------



## Flare (Jun 10, 2017)

Good job Fangirl! You finally said something intelligent for once! Let's hope your malfunctioning brain can remove unnecessary filter like your interests and other similar crap for you to keep it up!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2017)

Says the one with the most "creative" user title lmao


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 11, 2017)

Your user title reads "dictatorship cheese"


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2017)

Had too much cheese'd apples?


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 12, 2017)

Elderberry pie


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2017)

more like Queen Plata lolol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 12, 2017)

Why do you have three red carmations of each instead of one of each?


----------



## Aquari (Jun 12, 2017)

Hey wanna see somthin cool?, If you click on the amount of bells i have, type in 7000, and submit, you'll be granted 3 wishes ;}


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2017)

Did apples eat your mori?


----------



## Aquari (Jun 12, 2017)

No, I did, I thought they were broccoli :{


----------



## Flare (Jun 12, 2017)

The mori ran away because they realized who their owner was.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2017)

go check your eyes m8


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 12, 2017)

You're the one who should get their eyes checked.  Leif makes your lineup look like trash because your green collectibles aren't together.


----------



## Flare (Jun 12, 2017)

Same could be said about the Chocolate Cake furry child.


----------



## Dim (Jun 12, 2017)

Let's relive your death! :]





Too soon?


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 12, 2017)

So, is this a troll or a GIF war?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 12, 2017)

It's a thread for people who know what they're doing, not amateurs who can't troll to save their life.  Take a hint.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 12, 2017)

I may be an amateur, but at least I'm not a little girl living in La La land in a relationship with a pixelated animal.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 12, 2017)

At least I'm not a salty little ***** who compensates for the feelings of depression by hating on other people.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 12, 2017)

Whoah, slow down there on the cursing there chief. Little girls aren't supposed to curse like that. I'm telling mom.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 12, 2017)

So are you a canine from outer space? We don't allow space creatures here on TBT, especially Gungans.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 12, 2017)

If you like Ice type Pokemon, how come none of the Pokemon in your avatar or signature is an Ice type?


----------



## pinkcotton (Jun 13, 2017)

Because she's already displaying so in her user title. For someone who acts all smart, you sure missed the mark here.


----------



## lars708 (Jun 13, 2017)

Obviously that isn't even the point. Say, have you ever heard of school? It's great. Maybe you should look into it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2017)

I don't think your avatar is cringe lol..?


----------



## Aquari (Jun 13, 2017)

Sadly i cant say the same about yours ;{


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2017)

Better work on that mori lineup


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 13, 2017)

Better work on that red and green lineup.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 13, 2017)

better work on your *entire* lineup, so messy, you should atleast put some effort into it


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 13, 2017)

I think if you actually used your eyes for once, you'd see each collectible matches the one next to it except for the blue house because I'm aiming to grab a teal one from the next restock.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 13, 2017)

Nah, it just looks like someone grabbed all the lint/trash from under the couch cushions and slapped it onto your sidebar


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 13, 2017)

You're not really in a position to tell me how terrible my lineup is, considering yours only consists of one collectible.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 13, 2017)

and valuable ones at that, my lineup is worth more than you and everyone youve ever met :}


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 13, 2017)

Mhmm.  I guess you wouldn't know how much people are worth because you hang around here all day bragging about 7 clusters of pixels instead of having a social life.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Mhmm.  I guess you wouldn't know how much people are worth because you hang around here all day bragging about 7 clusters of pixels instead of having a social life.



Speak for yourself man, you have 12 of them


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 13, 2017)

Would you look at that, you have 12 of them too.


----------



## Flare (Jun 13, 2017)

Either way, it's worth more than your life.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 15, 2017)

The only good Alola-form 1st gen pokemon is an Alolan Vulpix and an Alolan Ninetales.


----------



## Flare (Jun 15, 2017)

Shouldn't you be wasting your worthless life waiting for 32x pixels to restock?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 15, 2017)

Nope, I would rather use it to study for a test while you use yours to waste it just for pixels.


----------



## Dim (Jun 15, 2017)

Your usertitle... is just like you. Nothing 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I hate u stupid apple ninja lol


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 15, 2017)

pfft mimikyu , get your cheap ass pikachu doll out of here thanks


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 15, 2017)

You stupid? That isn't a Mimikyu. That's a Bidoof in a raggy Pikachu costume.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 15, 2017)

Still , gross pikachu copy


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 15, 2017)

I opened your spoiler, and I'm already sending a Primarina and Super Mario into your sig.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 15, 2017)

I hope you know those apples you have came from *MY* trees


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 15, 2017)

Mabye, but they love me more.


----------



## Flare (Jun 15, 2017)

Well I pity them for having the low mindset you have as well.


----------



## Dim (Jun 15, 2017)

Imma shadow sneak you up your ass! Plus Sword Dance to make it twice as painful!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 15, 2017)

Ghost Pokemon ain't cool, please leave.


----------



## Dim (Jun 15, 2017)

Ya okay eevee go spam sand attack you noob lmao


----------



## Flare (Jun 15, 2017)

I wouldn't mind having them throw them the Sand to me so that I wouldn't have to notice your hideous trolling attempts.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 15, 2017)

Nox said:


> Ya okay eevee go spam sand attack you noob lmao



sand attack sand attack sand attack sand attack sand attack sand attack sand attack sand attack sand attack sand attack sand attack sand attack sand attack sand attack sand attack sand attack sand attack sand attack sand attack sand attack sand attack sand attack sand attack sand attack sand attack sand attack sand attack sand attack sand attack sand attack sand attack sand attack sand attack sand attack sand attack sand attack sand attack sand attack sand attack sand attack sand attack sand attack sand attack sand attack


----------



## Dim (Jun 15, 2017)

Shadow sneak > sand attack in priority. GGS


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 15, 2017)

I bet you have a bidoof with wonder guard ability. Isn't that illegal?


----------



## Dim (Jun 15, 2017)

I ain't that ugly bud


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 15, 2017)

Well, do you have a wonder guard magikarp? Or maybe, an exeggutor with darkest lariat?


----------



## Dim (Jun 15, 2017)

Keep guessing... you will never know...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 15, 2017)

Or maybe, a shiny Mew with Psychic, Freeze-Dry, Moonblast, and Dark Void.

I'm so glad I don't have hacked Pokemon. I don't like hackers.


----------



## Dim (Jun 15, 2017)

Or maybe... ur mom?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 15, 2017)

Your mom?  That's the most basic troll in the book.  Learn up or get schooled.


----------



## Dim (Jun 15, 2017)

umm... your mom lmaooo


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 15, 2017)

Speaking of your mom, guess who just called me to say she's made only one big mistake in her life?


----------



## Dim (Jun 15, 2017)

your mom?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 15, 2017)

Your mom is stupid.  I can see the resemblance.


----------



## Dim (Jun 15, 2017)

you have a squirrel on your head


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 15, 2017)

You have a squirrel in your collectible lineup.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 15, 2017)

dont you think your love for marshall is too dumb


----------



## Flare (Jun 15, 2017)

Like your love for Incineroar and Bowser?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 15, 2017)

You ninja'd me.  If you hadn't given me Pave I would hate you.


----------



## Dim (Jun 15, 2017)

sea hag! @flare

- - - Post Merge - - -

lol ninja


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 15, 2017)

Didn't even bother to correct your troll so it applied to me.  #Amateur


----------



## Dim (Jun 15, 2017)

yup lol


----------



## StarUrchin (Jun 15, 2017)

Pikachu>Mimikyu. Go back to a Good Will ya rag.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 15, 2017)

Kawaii style sucks


----------



## Dim (Jun 16, 2017)

Over 5000+TBT and somehow you want more. It sickens me!


----------



## ChickpeaInThotvill (Jun 16, 2017)

Your cow is so dumb it keeps getting sprayed by the same hose (lmao)


----------



## Dim (Jun 16, 2017)

Ummm that's a goat lmfao!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 16, 2017)

im sure that goat is more intelligent than you sweatii.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 16, 2017)

Tanukki said:


> im sure that goat is more intelligent than you sweatii.



No one likes toothpaste-hair arm man


----------



## Dim (Jun 16, 2017)

I was wondering when you'd get back on here. Maybe your just not "Queen of Trolls" anymore? :^)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 16, 2017)

That goat has low intelligence.  Like you.


----------



## Dim (Jun 16, 2017)

Yea! Like you!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 16, 2017)

It's not nice to make fun of others over how smart they are. Do you even have a heart?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2017)

Hammer ate your apples eh?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 16, 2017)

Hammers don't eat. What's up with your alternative facts?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2017)

How do you know they don't if you never watched them do it?


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 16, 2017)

Back again are we?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2017)

Yeah, still the same nice dot as well I see


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 16, 2017)

Careful, that green pinwheel can chop up your flowers.

Don't make fun of me for editing my post.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2017)

Nice editing, or were you planning to code that away?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 16, 2017)

Why'd you steal post #5,000?

Don't take post #10,000. That's my post.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 16, 2017)

Little did you know I genetically modified those apples to be dumb, just like you ;}


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 16, 2017)

I wonder if you know those mori's have more IQ than you ?


----------



## Aquari (Jun 16, 2017)

Your sigs just keep getting worse don't they?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 16, 2017)

well atleast im more creative than you and your collectible lineup


----------



## Aquari (Jun 16, 2017)

Either way, my lineup is still a whole WORLD prettier than yours, and more valuable too ;}


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 16, 2017)

Since when are Moris pretty?  By the way, your so called "valuable" lineup is going down in worth.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 16, 2017)

well its certainly better than the headache of a sig you have >:}


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 16, 2017)

Looking at the same color over and over in your lineup gives me a headache.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 16, 2017)

Your setup overall is enough to induce a seizure, I mean c'mon, if I wanted to see so many bright colors I'd just stare at a strobe-light


----------



## Dim (Jun 16, 2017)

At least it's not barf green!


----------



## Aquari (Jun 16, 2017)

mimikyu is just chinese bootleg pikachu


----------



## Dim (Jun 16, 2017)

Pansage is a freaking grass monkey!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 16, 2017)

There is a freaking goat in your signature.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 16, 2017)

Good luck missing another teal letter.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 16, 2017)

Good luck never selling your Toy Hammer.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 16, 2017)

Don't consider collectibles, kid.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 16, 2017)

You consider your Apples, don't you?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 16, 2017)

Apple-loving freak.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 16, 2017)

You got ninja'd.


----------



## Dim (Jun 16, 2017)

good for you, wanna cookie?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 16, 2017)

Don't you always get ninja'd when you try to steal a teal letter.

Also, when I first joined TBT, I used to call "ninja'd" "sniped". Good days.

Dammit Nox, you sniped me.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 17, 2017)

you hate trends yet you love overrated pokemon


----------



## Dim (Jun 17, 2017)

You hate trends
Alolan_Apples loves overrated pokemon
I like tacos

anything else?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 17, 2017)

I'm obsessed with Marshal and collectibles.


----------



## Dim (Jun 17, 2017)

Why don't we all shout our favorite colors at this point?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 17, 2017)

I don't know.  You're too nice to troll anyone, so...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 17, 2017)

The best tag on this thread is "apples ate my cake". Too bad so sad.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 17, 2017)

how does it feel to being able to make apples go into a trend you hate


----------



## Aquari (Jun 17, 2017)

How does it feel to know that the arms guy doesnt know you exist, and probably wont like you even if he DID?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 17, 2017)

What a lame user title.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 17, 2017)

Too many apples.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 17, 2017)

walker is a horrible villager


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 17, 2017)

Items are overrated.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 17, 2017)

that must be why you have them ;}


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2017)

Need to keep posting man you're doing slow.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 17, 2017)

Too many red flowers.


----------



## Flare (Jun 17, 2017)

Too childish of a poster to even be here.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 17, 2017)

That's true.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2017)

That tasty cake looks fake


----------



## Flare (Jun 17, 2017)

Just like your Social Life.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 17, 2017)

And yours too. Why do you keep forgetting that Vulpix is cuter than Marowak? Did a wasp sting you on the head?


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 17, 2017)

Why apples and no carmel?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 17, 2017)

Cause caramel sucks!

Also, watch your spelling. Even if this is the internet, you still need to follow spelling and grammar rules.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2017)

more like "alolan_hammers_ate_my_apple"


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 17, 2017)

Carmel is love, carmel is life.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2017)

wrong person also aliens are fake


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 18, 2017)

Not as fake as your dictatorship potato chips.


----------



## Flare (Jun 18, 2017)

Surprised to see you not whine anymore, have the end of restocks eaten your annoyance?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 18, 2017)

Why would I whine?  My lineup looks fabulous.  Unlike *some* people's.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 18, 2017)

Y U NO have cherries, oranges, or pears? You ain't a true collector then.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 18, 2017)

I have a Cherry, an Orange, and a Pear.  They just aren't displayed.  I'm looking for a 2017 Cherry to trade for my 2014 one.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 18, 2017)

If you're such a collector then where's those yellow and teal houses boi?


----------



## StarUrchin (Jun 18, 2017)

Hey weren't you just ranting how you couldn't _collect_ collectibles?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 18, 2017)

I just can't respect you until you have a full line of Pikachu Easter Eggs.  Sorry.


----------



## StarUrchin (Jun 18, 2017)

I just cant respect how people judge other people by their collectible line up smh.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 18, 2017)

Ha! you *would* try to advertise your dumb discord group


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 18, 2017)

Just like you get people's attention with those Moris?


----------



## StarUrchin (Jun 18, 2017)

You roasted me. But my you have to admit, a sexy sig like mine is way better than a lame looking island picture you got from google maps. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

fudge I got ninjad


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 18, 2017)

Ha.  You *would* try to out-ninja a master like me.


----------



## StarUrchin (Jun 18, 2017)

ew sparkles


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 18, 2017)

Says the person with a galaxy-themed Pokemon in their signature.


----------



## StarUrchin (Jun 18, 2017)

I don't see any sparkles in my signature -.-


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 18, 2017)

The Pokemon is sparkly. Are you blind?


----------



## Flare (Jun 18, 2017)

Haven't you seen your signature yet?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 18, 2017)

Yes, what about it? Not everyone can achieve that level of dank sparkle, I'm sorry to say.


----------



## StarUrchin (Jun 18, 2017)

Are you trying to blind someone? We don't need people with byakugan anymore -.- bakaaa


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 18, 2017)

"You have yellow jaundice!"

-Plankton


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 19, 2017)

The grammatical error in your user title bothers me.


----------



## moonford (Jun 19, 2017)

Haha, you got banned.


----------



## StarUrchin (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm so blind from the sparkles I can't see your profile picture >.<


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 19, 2017)

Your collectible sidebar isn't very diverse. All I see is four pikachu eggs. Can you put in something different for three of them?


----------



## moonford (Jun 19, 2017)

That's rich coming from you.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 19, 2017)

Even you don't have 12 unique collectibles.


----------



## Dim (Jun 19, 2017)

Collectibles are ****, get over it


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 19, 2017)

That's only true to you.

Also, change your signature. I hate seeing the CN logo like I seen when I was a teenager.


----------



## Dim (Jun 19, 2017)

Poor poor you ;(


----------



## Drokmar (Jun 19, 2017)

If only you were as enthusiastic as that goat.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 19, 2017)

If only you were as rad as you claim to be.


----------



## whattheheck123 (Jun 19, 2017)

If only your town was as perfect as your signatures.


----------



## Dim (Jun 19, 2017)

If only I Had a picnic basket!


----------



## Flare (Jun 19, 2017)

If only you didn't exist.


----------



## Dim (Jun 19, 2017)

If only!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 19, 2017)

If only you removed yourself from this thread.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 19, 2017)

remove yourself of this page lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 19, 2017)

Nice, copying my troll is *so* original.  It's also no surprise you have a Lobo collectible, furry.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 19, 2017)

>get called furry
>it was thatonemarshallfangirl

well there are other furries around this site , *like you * would understand...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 19, 2017)

There's a difference between liking a squirrel in AC:NL and being a furry.  You should know, considering you are one.


----------



## Dim (Jun 19, 2017)

So anyone with a fox/wolf in their avi/sig/collectible is a furry? lmao


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 19, 2017)

Yep.  That makes you one because you have a goat.


----------



## Dim (Jun 19, 2017)

literally just a goat


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 19, 2017)

Yep.  It's a gay-looking goat too.


----------



## Dim (Jun 19, 2017)

gay-looking. good one. lololololol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 19, 2017)

The correct way of spelling your name is K-n-o-x.

You must be illiterate.


----------



## Dim (Jun 19, 2017)

Nox = Night in latin. Try again!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 19, 2017)

At least my username is in English then.


----------



## Dim (Jun 19, 2017)

Good for you then?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 19, 2017)

Sounds like you have no sympathy.


----------



## Dim (Jun 19, 2017)

Sympathy for what? Your pixelated apples?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 19, 2017)

You've saved all your sympathy for yourself because you're just that pathetic.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 19, 2017)

Nox said:


> Sympathy for what? Your pixelated apples?



I was saying that you got no sympathy because you didn't care that my username is in English when yours is not.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 19, 2017)

Hello?  You got ninja'd, hun.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 19, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You've saved all your sympathy for yourself because you're just that pathetic.



I got sniped by a freak that loves Marshal more than the maker of the Marshal town.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 19, 2017)

you're all oversensitive and i could wreck you all in a moment


----------



## Dim (Jun 19, 2017)

Ya I'm pathetic Ms. Collectible lover

Edit: Ninja's out of nowhere


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 19, 2017)

It's troll the person above you,not troll whoever you feel like it.  #GetGood


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 19, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFreak said:


> It's troll the person above you,not troll whoever you feel like it.  #GetGood



Whatever! I can troll who I want.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 19, 2017)

don't you all have some summer reading you should be getting done?


----------



## Dim (Jun 19, 2017)

I see you left the thread for your summer reading


----------



## SockHead (Jun 19, 2017)

id say thats a good one because i came up with it


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 19, 2017)

Summer math practice is what you should be working on. Gotta keep up with those skills.


----------



## Dim (Jun 19, 2017)

Or you could get a summer job!


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 20, 2017)

ed edd n eddy


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 20, 2017)

Cinco de Mayo was last month dude


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 20, 2017)

That's Christmas, not Cinco de Mayo.

Also, Septeber 16th is the official Mexican Independence Day, not May 5th.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 20, 2017)

You clearly missed that was a sig reference not avatar one


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 20, 2017)

I was referring to the sig, not the avatar, you cheese obsessed turt.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 20, 2017)

well so those lights are exclusive to christmas now


----------



## crowley (Jun 20, 2017)

The Cold War was a state of geopolitical tension after World War II between powers in the Eastern Bloc (the Soviet Union and its satellite states) and powers in the Western Bloc (the United States, its NATO allies and others). Historians do not fully agree on the dates, but a common timeframe is the period between 1947, the year the Truman Doctrine (a U.S. foreign policy pledging to aid nations threatened by Soviet expansionism) was announced, and 1991, the year the Soviet Union collapsed.

The term "cold" is used because there was no large-scale fighting directly between the two sides involved in the conflict, although there were major regional wars, known as proxy wars, supported by the two sides. The Cold War split the temporary wartime alliance against Nazi Germany, leaving the Soviet Union and the United States as two superpowers with profound economic and political differences. The USSR was a Marxist–Leninist state led by its Communist Party of the Soviet Union, who in turn were led by a leader, with different titles over time, and a small committee called the Politburo. The Party controlled the press, the military, the economy and many organization. It also controlled the other states in the Eastern Bloc, and funded Communist parties around the world, sometimes in competition with Communist China, particularly following the Sino-Soviet split of the 1960s. In opposition stood the West, staunchly democratic and capitalist with a free press and independent organizations. A small neutral bloc arose with the Non-Aligned Movement; it sought good relations with both sides. The two superpowers never engaged directly in full-scale armed combat, but they were heavily armed in preparation for a possible all-out nuclear world war. Each side had a nuclear strategy that discouraged an attack by the other side, on the basis that such an attack would lead to the total destruction of the attacker: the doctrine of mutually assured destruction (MAD). Aside from the development of the two sides' nuclear arsenals, and their deployment of conventional military forces, the struggle for dominance was expressed via proxy wars around the globe, psychological warfare, massive propaganda campaigns and espionage, rivalry at sports events, and technological competitions such as the Space Race.

The first phase of the Cold War began in the first two years after the end of the Second World War in 1945. The USSR consolidated its control over the states of the Eastern Bloc, while the United States began a strategy of global containment to challenge Soviet power, extending military and financial aid to the countries of Western Europe (for example, supporting the anti-communist side in the Greek Civil War) and creating the NATO alliance. The Berlin Blockade (1948–49) was the first major crisis of the Cold War. With the victory of the communist side in the Chinese Civil War and the outbreak of the Korean War (1950–53), the conflict expanded. The USSR and USA competed for influence in Latin America, and the decolonizing states of Africa and Asia. Meanwhile, the Hungarian Revolution of 1956 was stopped by the Soviets. The expansion and escalation sparked more crises, such as the Suez Crisis (1956), the Berlin Crisis of 1961, and the Cuban Missile Crisis of 1962. Following the Cuban Missile Crisis, a new phase began that saw the Sino-Soviet split complicate relations within the communist sphere, while US allies, particularly France, demonstrated greater independence of action. The USSR crushed the 1968 Prague Spring liberalization program in Czechoslovakia, and the Vietnam War (1955–75) ended with the defeat of the US-backed Republic of Vietnam, prompting further adjustments.


----------



## Dim (Jun 20, 2017)

tl;dr

I just made your long post completely meaningless


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 20, 2017)

Your existence is meaningless.


----------



## Dim (Jun 20, 2017)

Who's isn't?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 20, 2017)

Stop being so damn deep, I'm trying to troll you.


----------



## Irelia (Jun 20, 2017)

your signature burns my retinas


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 20, 2017)

And yours does too.


----------



## Flare (Jun 20, 2017)

Cheers. You actually aren't bragging about joining in 2014! Perhaps those Apples slammed your Brain.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 20, 2017)

Are we not gonna talk about your signature?


----------



## Flare (Jun 20, 2017)

Shouldn't you be whining about losing the Balloon Giveaway right now?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 20, 2017)

Believe me, I did whine.  Acted like a freaking 3-year-old.  I'm gonna just roast myself on this post because I need to stop being so damn salty over collectibles.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2017)

Oh, maybe you should take a break then...


----------



## Irelia (Jun 22, 2017)

your avatar/sig is the creature i see when i get sleep paralysis


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 22, 2017)

"sleeping eternally" wow so profound and deep


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 22, 2017)

Your lineup is an eyesore.  Except for that teal house gimme


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 22, 2017)

At least I was born before 2000, unlike you. I wish I was born earlier though (like before 1980)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 22, 2017)

The hell kind of troll was that?  Congrats on being a salty adult who spends all their time on an Animal Crossing site and pointing out how old they are.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm trying to prove that older is better, again.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 22, 2017)

Well it's not working, because you have me under the impression that older people are the most whiny and annoying.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 22, 2017)

ironically , you are young and also whiny and annoying


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 22, 2017)

>:[


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 22, 2017)

Tanukki said:


> ironically , you are young and also whiny and annoying



Okay Jetix, you may be right, but that doesn't make you any better.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 22, 2017)

doctors must really hate u


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 22, 2017)

Your sig and avatar are outdated.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 22, 2017)

dont you have an apple kingdom to take care of? dummy


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 22, 2017)

>:[


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 22, 2017)

dont you have better ways to roast other than using a >:[


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 22, 2017)

no >:[


----------



## hestu (Jun 22, 2017)

newsflash buddy it's not Christmas anymore


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 22, 2017)

Your letters are out of order


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 22, 2017)

i dont think they even have apples in alola


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 23, 2017)

And I don't think Pikachus can be blue.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 23, 2017)

touche...


----------



## Yuckaiju (Jun 23, 2017)

Those are Totoro not Pokemon son!


----------



## Dim (Jun 23, 2017)

Yuck!!! of Yukville? How baffling...


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 23, 2017)

ed edd n eddy agen


----------



## Dim (Jun 23, 2017)

Ed Edd and Eddy all the way! :^)


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 23, 2017)

I really liked that show. Wait, that's not a troll... Uhh, your username backwards is Xon, haha!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 23, 2017)

Wrong season bud


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 23, 2017)

idc u hippie


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 23, 2017)

rather that than xmas weeb


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 23, 2017)

at least i got better collectiblessssssss


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 23, 2017)

don't care man it's all about prefs. also idc about eggs


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 23, 2017)

mmmMMMMmmMmmmmmMMmmmMMM this turtle soop tastes so gggoooOOOOOOOD


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 23, 2017)

mm nice totoro sandwich ;D


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 23, 2017)

Sheila said:


> mm nice totoro sandwich ;D



prolly wouldnt taste good cuz of all the fur


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 23, 2017)

BluePikachu47 said:


> prolly wouldnt taste good cuz of all the fur



at least i eat furries ;D


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 23, 2017)

ok thats just creepy


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 23, 2017)

it was a joke chill man... also what bribe did you give for that glow wand ;D


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 23, 2017)

Sheila said:


> it was a joke chill man... also what bribe did you give for that glow wand ;D



how do u know about the bribe?? shhhh


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 23, 2017)

everyone who has one did man


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 23, 2017)

Ew get the hell outta here with those rare collectibles.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 23, 2017)

oh lookie what i have here, a teal house... isnt there someone who really wanted one???


----------



## Diancie (Jun 23, 2017)

no


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 23, 2017)

Who are you and why are you in this thread?


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 23, 2017)

i still hav a teal house an u dont lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 23, 2017)

Using the same troll twice is a sign of an amateur.  Also shut up about your teal house.  Good on you for getting one though. :,)


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 23, 2017)

teal house lol


----------



## StarUrchin (Jun 23, 2017)

I like your collectible lineup. But collectibles are just pixels arent they. And that makes us all pixel hunters. I really like your pixels . . . Pysch THATS THE WRONG NUMBA


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 23, 2017)

What...?


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Jun 23, 2017)

aaa - margie simpson, 2015


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 23, 2017)

What the ****?  This is a trolling thread...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 23, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> What the ****?  This is a trolling thread...



I know, ThatOneMarshalFanboy.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 23, 2017)

Man, you're just the worst at trolling.  Gender is a touchy subject, didn't you know?  I guess not, since you give genders to your Apples.


----------



## Yuckaiju (Jun 23, 2017)

I don't even get it, or care to, but TEAL HOUSE


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 23, 2017)

Shut up.  I'm happy with what I have...*hugs blue house, Apple, and Mori and cries*


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 23, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Man, you're just the worst at trolling.  Gender is a touchy subject, didn't you know?  I guess not, since you give genders to your Apples.



Yep. Six males and six females. But I don't even care about how many genders there are or what you go with. All I care is what you said about me when it comes to trolling. I am the second best troll on this site (#1 goes to Oblivia for what she did to Jeremy).


----------



## Yuckaiju (Jun 23, 2017)

Apples are gross, everyone knows it. TEAM PEAR


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 23, 2017)

Jambette is gross.  Team Marshal!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 23, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Jambette is gross.  Team Marshal!



Admit it, you made the Marshal-centric dream town.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 23, 2017)

The Marshal-obsessed dream town is Japanese, dumbass.  Do I seem Japanese to you?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 23, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> The Marshal-obsessed dream town is Japanese, dumbass.  Do I seem Japanese to you?



Of course you do. You like Marshal, right?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 23, 2017)

Are you assuming that all the Japanese AC:NL players love Marshal to the point of obsession?


----------



## BambieTheMayor (Jun 23, 2017)

I just got rid of Pietro but still have to deal with clowns like you.

<3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 23, 2017)

That was decent.  Bravo.  It's also nice to see someone who admits they're not 100% amazing.  That missing 27% came to me so I'm 127% amazing.  Thanks.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 23, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Are you assuming that all the Japanese AC:NL players love Marshal to the point of obsession?



Nope. I'm assuming that nobody outside Japan likes Marshal.

By the way, I was talking like this because it's part of how to play the trolling game.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 23, 2017)

Acting smart but coming off as stupid is how you play the trolling game?  Noted.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 23, 2017)

But I bet you love that Marshal town.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2017)

More like Eevees love hammers too


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 24, 2017)

He sold his Toy Hammer so that troll doesn't work LMAO


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 24, 2017)

You are right about my toy hammer being sold

But you are still stupid.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2017)

You still were really all about selling it but your Eevees wanted to keep it


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 24, 2017)

No, they like apples more.

And they do hate communists a lot (especially you).


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2017)

I'll just make capitalist pie of them and eat it up so they won't bother people anymore :]


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 24, 2017)

You eat Eevees? That's disgusting!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2017)

Well, people eat animals. Better remove the fur though.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 24, 2017)

Eating animals don't disgust ne. But if it's a cat, dog, fox, or rabbit (the animals that Eevee is based on), I wouldn't imagine why people would eat them.

You are more disgusting than Garbador.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 24, 2017)

Do you ever stop whining?  It's always something with you.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2017)

who didya bribe to get all those collectibles hmmm


----------



## StarUrchin (Jun 24, 2017)

It's garnet from Steven universe


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2017)

What is that youngster series?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 24, 2017)

Just because you're an adult doesn't mean you can trash cartoons.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 24, 2017)

Just because you're an adult doesn't mean you can act superior to us.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2017)

That line-up seems a bit weed-y ;P


----------



## StarUrchin (Jun 24, 2017)

Yours is about to become weedy with all those flowers.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2017)

you need a more balanced diet than just onigiri man


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 24, 2017)

Your sidebar is bland.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2017)

yours is too repetitive


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 24, 2017)

At least a sidebar of all duplicates of one collectible is better than a sidebar of more than one unique collectibles, but with duplicates.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2017)

That didn't even make sense but k


----------



## StarUrchin (Jun 24, 2017)

Your signature is giving me the illusion that your good at trolling.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 24, 2017)

*You're


----------



## StarUrchin (Jun 24, 2017)

**** a grammar police.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 24, 2017)

**** a grammar slob.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 24, 2017)

You're all a bunch of conformists.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 24, 2017)

You're a butt.  Shut up.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 24, 2017)

What is this Kindergarten?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 24, 2017)

Yes and I'm the teacher.  You don't want a time-out, do you?


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 24, 2017)

You can't give me a time-out. I'm skipping class.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 24, 2017)

You're skipping class?  I'll have to call your mommy and daddy and they'll give you a spanking.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 24, 2017)

Jokes on you. My mom and dad dropped in the sewer when I was an infant.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 24, 2017)

Your parents dropped in the sewer?  No wonder crap is always spewing from your mouth.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 24, 2017)

You must've came from the same place then.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 24, 2017)

Oh, but my crap is of finer quality than yours.  I have perfected the art of BS, my dear butt.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 24, 2017)

I know where you live. You come from Trump World, didn't you?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 24, 2017)

As mentioned above, my crap is of superior quality.  Trump's crap is just...Well, ****ty if you get my drift.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 25, 2017)

Aren't you too old for toilet humor?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2017)

Not if you leave the lid open


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 25, 2017)

You all are just jealous that I'm such a clever troll.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 25, 2017)

ThatOneBaroldFangirl said:


> You all are just jealous that I'm such a clever troll.



Fixed your username. I changed it from one of the most popular ACNL villagers to the Jar Jar Binks of ACNL.


----------



## Yuckaiju (Jun 25, 2017)

everytime I come to troll someone, you've posted last. My troll is that you are boring to troll BAM


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 25, 2017)

Even your mayor name reflects how terrible you are at trolling.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 25, 2017)

Y U No leave me alone!

This game is now Y U No the user above.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2017)

Very intellectual, not.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 25, 2017)

Very clever troll, not.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 25, 2017)

Very good third grade insults. Really shows how much of a kid you are.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 25, 2017)

I tone down my insults when dealing with little kids like you.  I don't want any crying on my hands.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 25, 2017)

I've had a response, but it became morbid really quickly, so I held back. I'll leave it up to the next person. Well done Butthead.

EDIT: This thread was full of trash insults until you started posting. Now it's worth the time.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2017)

Sharing is caring you know, just one person doesn't make it


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 25, 2017)

Still mad at you for this:



Sheila said:


> get a better lamp dude



That wasn't nice of you making fun of my first animated avatar.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 25, 2017)

Keep eating all those apples and you'll turn into one.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 25, 2017)

U suk at trollin


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 25, 2017)

You suck at life.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 25, 2017)

You suck at everything you do. You're not even a true Marshal fan.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 25, 2017)

Your *** must get jealous from all the crap coming out of your mouth.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 25, 2017)

As a noob, your posts are full of ****


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 25, 2017)

Buttlet32's posts are far better than yours and he's only been here for four days.  Shut the **** up.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 25, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Buttlet32's posts are far better than yours and he's only been here for four days.  Shut the **** up.



I'd insult you, but you just stuck up for me so I'll pass for now. Instead of trolling I'll give you or anyone something to insult me about. 

When I had Mint in my town I sent her love letters because I thought she'd respond back similarly...my friend asked why I was doing it and I told him "Well, my character lives in a town full of animals. He's gotta' make do with what he's got."


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 25, 2017)

what kind of name is "buttlet"


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 25, 2017)

A cool one. Also Fun Fact: Umbreon is better.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 25, 2017)

Nope.  Sylveon is best.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 25, 2017)

Statwise only.


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 25, 2017)

fun fact: what an original burn you just made ^


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 25, 2017)

Fun fact: nobody gives a **** about your trolls.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 25, 2017)

Fun fact: You love Marshal more than I love apples.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 25, 2017)

Apples give me the runs.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 25, 2017)

What do you mean "runs"? Y U no speak English?


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 25, 2017)

I mean apples give me diarrhea. Do I need to dumb it down even more for you?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 25, 2017)

If you can speak proper English, I can understand you better.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 25, 2017)

Fun fact: Nobody needs that many Apples.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 25, 2017)

Enough with that fad.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 25, 2017)

Enough with your apples.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 25, 2017)

Your username is stupid.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 25, 2017)

Oh yeah. Well you're stupid.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 25, 2017)

****** ***** **** ******



Spoiler: Uncensored text



Please leave this thread.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 25, 2017)

Not until you leave this site.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 25, 2017)

I'm never gonna give this site up.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 25, 2017)

Your time is done.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 25, 2017)

Doesn't understand Rickrolling. said:


> Your time is done.



I changed your username.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 25, 2017)

Alolan_Pears said:


> I changed your username.



I changed yours as well.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 25, 2017)

You're not worthy of quoting the almighty Rick Astley.

Ninja'd me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 25, 2017)

Buttlet32 said:


> You're not worthy of quoting the almighty Rick Astley.



You sure got ninja'd. Ha Ha Ha!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I changed yours as well.



Sorry, but that's not offensive enough.

EDIT: If one post equals one foot, I made the milestone.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 25, 2017)

Really?  We've established that already.  Pointing it out again makes you look like a complete idiot (which you are).


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 25, 2017)

Just like all your trolling attempts.

ninja'd again.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 25, 2017)

I'm too fast for you.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 25, 2017)

Buttlet32 said:


> Just like all your trolling attempts.
> 
> ninja'd again.



Ha ha! You're slower than a snail


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 25, 2017)

I have to admit, you troll better than Sheldon fangirl.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 25, 2017)

Two words: Rowlet sucks.

(Out of thread note: Rowlet is my favorite out of the S/M starters, only because of it's final stage typing)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 25, 2017)

Everyone's getting ninja'd...


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 25, 2017)

Oh look, I triggered Sheldon again. "I'm in trouble."


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 25, 2017)

Comment from the side-line: You go girl. You're responses are why I keep up with this thread. XD

EDIT: referring to MarshalFangirl not that slob Alien.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 25, 2017)

I know, I'm amazing.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 25, 2017)

I'm so conflicted right now.  I don't wanna troll Buttlet32 because he's just too nice.  Alien., on the other hand, is annoying the hell outta me.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 25, 2017)

In what universe? Certainly not this one.

Edit: **** it.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 25, 2017)

**** you Alien.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 25, 2017)

Yep, I have officially triggered Sheldon.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 25, 2017)

I refuse to troll when *MF* is. I'd feel bad being mean to her. I'm a gentleman. A true gentleman starts a fight he knows he can't win. However when a lady is involved said gentleman must fight for said lady.

EDIT: I'm sorry. I didn't realize until after I posted this that the letters in bold (though meant to abbreviate MarshallFangirl) look like the abbreviation for mother******. My bad and I'm sorry.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 25, 2017)

You people realize that thread is to be mean to each other right? I didn't think I'd have to lecture you kindergarteners.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 25, 2017)

Being mean and being heartless are two different things. You clearly don't know the difference.

Also, that joke's already been used. Try again.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 25, 2017)

Somebody is taking this thread too seriously cupcake. Get out of here. You know nothing about trolling.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 25, 2017)

"Alien" , i bet you use that username because you probably look like one


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 25, 2017)

I gotta give you one. At least you actually took the time to troll me intead of these jellyfish who are trying to defend each other.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 25, 2017)

You'd understand us defending each other if you actually had friends as nice as that.  I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 25, 2017)

I have real friends. You have pixelated squirrels that you date. There is a difference I believe.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 25, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You'd understand us defending each other if you actually had friends as nice as that.  I feel sorry for you.



You have friends? I thought they were collectibles!


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 25, 2017)

I'm just waiting for Buttlet32 to finish his Sheldon defending paragraph.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 25, 2017)

Your sense of humour is as dry as the skull in your avatar.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 25, 2017)

That's good considering that skull is sitting on water.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 25, 2017)

I think you accidentally replaced the "b" in your user title with a "d".


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 25, 2017)

Nope. That doesn't exist. Try again Sheldon. Nope.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 25, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I think you accidentally replaced the "b" in your user title with a "d".




You call that a troll attempt? I mean atleast he doesnt *****es about collectible *like you* would understand


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 25, 2017)

Your trolls are getting worse.  Go back to your furry prawn, you're drunk.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 25, 2017)

Not as drunk as your ugly dreamies. I think you gave them too much milk.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 25, 2017)

At least my villagers are hydrated.  You probably pump yours full of salt.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 25, 2017)

Walker is in charge of the drinks. He makes sure everone gets their orange juice every day.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 25, 2017)

I'm gonna go ahead and applaud your signature.  I'm flattered.  Walker probably pours orange juice in everyone's eyes.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 25, 2017)

Amazing. Walker actually pours orange juice into Isabelle's eyes. Biskit pours pumpkin juice into eveyones eyes.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 25, 2017)

What the hell are we talking about again?


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 25, 2017)

I don't know now, but we can talk about hell, your future home.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 25, 2017)

I'm not going to hell.  You might be for all the sins you've committed in this thread though.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 25, 2017)

Your sins in this thread outnumber everyone who ever posted on this forum. So sit back, be patient as you await your new home.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 26, 2017)

Yall need to stop hating on each other. It's very disrespectful, and I'm sure it breaks the rules of the forum _and_ this thread.

You know, there's a difference between trolling and blatantly sending personal attacks. Yall trollin like little kids.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Yall need to stop hating on each other. It's very disrespectful, and I'm sure it breaks the rules of the forum _and_ this thread.
> 
> You know, there's a difference between trolling and blatantly sending personal attacks. Yall trollin like little kids.



The only person being childish here is ThatOneMarshalFangirl. I think my signature says it all.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Yall need to stop hating on each other. It's very disrespectful, and I'm sure it breaks the rules of the forum _and_ this thread.
> 
> You know, there's a difference between trolling and blatantly sending personal attacks. Yall trollin like little kids.



I have to agree. Not only that, but it's against the rules of this game to take others' trolls or attacks seriously.

But to get back to playing...

Who cares about N64?


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 26, 2017)

you do apparently, having the audacity to even mention it


----------



## Murray (Jun 26, 2017)

Even though this is a trolling thread, we still want to maintain a positive and inviting environment for all users, so please try to keep future trolls a bit more lighthearted so that everyone can enjoy the thread.

Thanks


----------



## Dim (Jun 26, 2017)

U suck!

jk please don't ban me


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 26, 2017)

ed edd n eddy


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 26, 2017)

*reads old VMs with you* smh


----------



## Dim (Jun 26, 2017)

I will troll you so hard, this thread will be close. Even if it's called 'troll the person above you' my trolling is much too powerful to for it to handle!


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 26, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> *reads old VMs with you* smh



you were the one that started it, weeb, or should i say "dono"


----------



## senpaiji (Jun 26, 2017)

.-.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2017)

weeb/keeb overload over 9000


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 26, 2017)

That green pinwheel makes me feel dizzy.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jun 26, 2017)

wowie 10 apple collectibles cause your name has apples in it!! so original!!1!


----------



## Drokmar (Jun 26, 2017)

At least his collectibles aren't stuck in October.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jun 26, 2017)

at least i actually have collectibles


----------



## Drokmar (Jun 26, 2017)

At least I didn't waste a bunch of tbt for a few tiny icons.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jun 26, 2017)

i have easily 10 times as much tbt as you do in the abd, so i fail to see how that's supposed to be offensive

but don't worry, your lame dbz icon took care of that for you


----------



## Genjis-Mercy (Jun 26, 2017)

learn colour theory for your icon sweetie,its too dark


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jun 26, 2017)

what like your pastel cutesy round-faced garbage icon is any easier on the eyes?


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 26, 2017)

Everything about you makes me think you're edgy.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2017)

Nah I'd rather stay gross tbh


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 26, 2017)

_looks at post count_
dont you have anything better to do than play forum games on an animal crossing forum constantly?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2017)

no and you don't have anything better to do other than badly try and get pixel collectibles :^)


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 26, 2017)

at least i dont fork out all of my tbt for them like others !!
that quote sig tho how original


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2017)

Yeah bc mine are so expensive.

Yeah I bet you're Trump's daughter anyways


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 26, 2017)

that wasnt even directed at you tho : ((

running out of ideas? that just came from nowhere !!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2017)

yeah more original than living meme for sure


----------



## Genjis-Mercy (Jun 26, 2017)

well memes are gonna end us all anyway soo who care


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2017)

apparently you ...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 26, 2017)

Trying to remind me of what I said two years ago.

At least I don't quote others in sigs.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 26, 2017)

Here's a good one for you: Xbox sucks.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 26, 2017)

I don't even play Xbox.

You fail!


----------



## Irelia (Jun 27, 2017)

ANDROIDS / WINDOWS IS BETTER AND ALWAYS WILL BE


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 27, 2017)

Shiemi said:


> ANDROIDS / WINDOWS IS BETTER AND ALWAYS WILL BE



That would've worked when I was Apple2012, but I'm no longer that. So once again, you failed, just like the Wii U.


----------



## Irelia (Jun 27, 2017)

oooh you're apple2012 didn't even realize that

also 


Spoiler: this is who u really are


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 27, 2017)

Shiemi said:


> oooh you're apple2012 didn't even realize that
> 
> also
> 
> ...



Now that is offensive. You could scare my Eevees away, you know.


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 27, 2017)

you're obsessed with 2 things in life: apples and pokemon
isnt there anything else you can spend your time with?


----------



## Irelia (Jun 27, 2017)

hey I mean you're the one spending your time on an animal crossing forum in order to troll strangers

i aint no hypocrite tho i need to get a life


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 27, 2017)

Your sig is giving me motion sickness.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## milkyi (Jun 27, 2017)

its 2017 and you're using 2012 memes lol


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Jun 27, 2017)

you know what year a meme is from


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 27, 2017)

You're from 2013 but I have more posts than you.
// Savage


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 27, 2017)

Callie is better \o/


----------



## senpaiji (Jun 27, 2017)

Vizionari said:


> Callie is better \o/



Callie the calico cat is better (as the in the children TV show)


----------



## Irelia (Jun 27, 2017)

I don't like k pop because my 60 year old spanish teacher forced us to watch k pop videos in the 7th grade and _i am still traumatized_


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 27, 2017)

Izumo is best girl


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 27, 2017)

Hey ShayminSkies!


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 27, 2017)

Hey Apple2012!
stop traumatizing me 
*shudders*


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 27, 2017)

Are you scared of old usernames?


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 27, 2017)

Mines specifically lmao
But I know you're secretly scared of pears
#exposed


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 28, 2017)

I'm actually more scared of the Squid Sisters.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 28, 2017)

You'll reach the 100th comment on your blog in 3 years.


----------



## Irelia (Jun 28, 2017)

RIN IS SUCC
RIN X IZUMO IS TRAAASH

BLUE EXORCIST IS LAME 

i've never lied so much in my life

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alolan_Apples said:


> Hey ShayminSkies!



holy frick bunn you were shayminskies
tf


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 28, 2017)

Yep she sure was.

You may be an older member, but she is better than you since she posted more.


----------



## Akira-chan (Jun 28, 2017)

are you still goin with the apple thing? aren't ya gonna do something more interesting?


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Jun 28, 2017)

you have fleas


----------



## Irelia (Jun 29, 2017)

I feel like your username would be the name of the world's fattest sumo wrestler


----------



## Diancie (Jun 29, 2017)

"dank memes spicy dreams" sounds like the biography of every reddit profile


----------



## Irelia (Jun 29, 2017)

Diancie said:


> "dank memes spicy dreams" sounds like the biography of every reddit profile



_true_

diancie legit sucks but don't take it from me
take it from a professional





0:34 is golden


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 29, 2017)

Could you not flash your seizure-inducing signature in our faces?  Thanks.


----------



## Dim (Jun 29, 2017)

You went too far. SECURITY!!!!


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 29, 2017)

Genos looks better than that goat in your signature. lol


----------



## Dim (Jun 29, 2017)

I can change that!


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 29, 2017)

Omg that looks scary pls stop


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 29, 2017)

Ew WTF is that monstrosity in your signature?


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 29, 2017)

;-; 
my mayor was engaged to Marshal before you


----------



## Diancie (Jun 29, 2017)

Shiemi said:


> _true_
> 
> diancie legit sucks but don't take it from me
> take it from a professional
> ...



omg legend. ANYWAY

idk how to roast u bunnilla


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 29, 2017)

Ugh you ninja'd me.  Um...Diancie sucks not really I really like Diancie but anyway


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 29, 2017)

Ninjaed
We share Marshal copies lmao


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 29, 2017)

If I told you once, I fold you 10[SUP]6[/SUP] times. Marshal fans are weird.

@ShayminSkies: I'm not referring to you, I'm referring to Marshal fan.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 29, 2017)

People obsessed with apples must be on a sugar rush 24/7
Idek lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 29, 2017)

*Stop ninja-ing me hnghhhh*


----------



## Diancie (Jun 29, 2017)

10^6 times is the number of lame apple items you have


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 29, 2017)

Okay guys, back off. I own this thread.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 29, 2017)

The mermaid owns this thread


----------



## Diancie (Jun 29, 2017)

and i rule it oHHHHHHHHHhHHHH


----------



## Dim (Jun 29, 2017)

Imma ninja! fire ball juuuustu!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 29, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> The mermaid owns this thread



But she doesn't even go here anymore Shaymin.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 29, 2017)

I laugh at all of you, thinking you own this thread.  I'm the new Trolling Queen.


----------



## Diancie (Jun 29, 2017)

Nox you remind me of a dude with glasses who watches anime until 3am and then cries over it


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 29, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I laugh at all of you, thinking you own this thread.  I'm the new Trolling Queen.



Okay marshallover86


----------



## Diancie (Jun 29, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Okay marshallover86



homie at least she doesn't worship a fruit


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 29, 2017)

The real question is why the hell do you know my old username? @Apple2012 because I'm tired of being ninja'd.


----------



## Dim (Jun 29, 2017)

@Alolan_Apples go back to apple world

*pls no ninja*

Edit: I quit lol


----------



## Diancie (Jun 29, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Okay marshallover86



homie at least she doesn't worship a fruit

i'm sorry i dont mean to ninja djdkjkjkjd


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 29, 2017)

At least I didn't post the same thing twice.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 29, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> The real question is why the hell do you know my old username? @Apple2012 because I'm tired of being ninja'd.



I enjoy old usernames.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 29, 2017)

In your sig Marshal is like "pls kill me now"
Dang ninjaed


----------



## Dim (Jun 29, 2017)

Nox said:


> @Alolan_Apples go back to apple world
> 
> *pls no ninja*
> 
> Edit: I quit lol


----------



## Diancie (Jun 29, 2017)

'Diamond' is the most basic town name i have ever seen


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 29, 2017)

Says the person with the literal diamond Pokemon as their username.


----------



## Diancie (Jun 29, 2017)

who uses the word BFF in 2017 this isn't 6th grade


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 29, 2017)

OMG LMAOO ROASTEDDD
all you have is a sad little cake


----------



## Diancie (Jun 29, 2017)

i also have a life


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 29, 2017)

Diancie said:


> and i rule it oHHHHHHHHHhHHHH



Anything with the "apples ate my cake" tag is mine.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 29, 2017)

Apples are a cancer on this website lol taking over all the tags


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 29, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> Apples are a cancer on this website lol taking over all the tags



At least they are cute, ShayminSkies.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 29, 2017)

Stop bullying me Apple2012 ;-;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 29, 2017)

The random Winter Mittens in your sidebar make me angry.


----------



## Irelia (Jun 29, 2017)

i don't think u can be one to talk about seizure inducing signatures


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 29, 2017)

I have spicy memes and dank dreams ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 29, 2017)

If one more person ninjas me...


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 29, 2017)

weird obsession with a fictional squirrel? check
doesnt get their way so they get butthurt? check
oh who could it be other than ThatOneMarshalFangirl


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 29, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> weird obsession with a fictional squirrel? check
> doesnt get their way so they get butthurt? check
> oh who could it be other than ThatOneMarshalFangirl



You know the facts, I can't troll ya


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 29, 2017)

_weeb_


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 29, 2017)

extremely edgy but cool lol also that mega roast dam


----------



## Dim (Jun 29, 2017)

Your avatar kinda looks like a drunk Bianca to me for some reason lol


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 29, 2017)

Why do I feel like that goat is from ed edd and eddy lol 
Fill up at least 1 row of collectibles


----------



## Dim (Jun 29, 2017)

Because it is from Ed Edd n Eddy!
I would if I wasn't broke plus idc for collectibles besides the new flowers releasing


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 29, 2017)

why are you always being edgy


----------



## Dim (Jun 29, 2017)

I'm not trying to be? xD


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 29, 2017)

exactly


----------



## Irelia (Jun 29, 2017)

your icon reminds me of one of those emo goth tumblrs


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 29, 2017)

Your oc looks un-innocent in that pfp lol


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 29, 2017)

dude center your sig or add somethin else


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 29, 2017)

Nice sidebar...not!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jun 29, 2017)

apples.......... *ew*


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 29, 2017)

Get another cyan house because that one blue house there is triggering my non-existent ocd


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 29, 2017)

Lucanosa said:


> apples.......... *ew*



George Lucas? What are you doing on an Animal Crossing site? You made Star Wars, then ruined it.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jun 29, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> Get another cyan house because that one blue house there is triggering my non-existent ocd



okay miss edgy

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alolan_Apples said:


> George Lucas? What are you doing on an Animal Crossing site? You made Star Wars, then ruined it.



sorry was this a roast?  I can't tell


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 29, 2017)

Lucanosa said:


> okay miss edgy
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Your name was Lucanosa, so that's why I think you're George Lucas.


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 29, 2017)

we get it, you think you're better than everyone else


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 29, 2017)

It's about time you start trolling me here.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 29, 2017)

Last time I checked that paint dog pokemon who I forgot their name was brown not purple, wynaut isn't a dead blue, ponyta isn't white and pink, vulpix isn't gray, reinuclius? isn't orange, and at least litwick looks normal

omg lol ninjaed

Apples are overrated


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 29, 2017)

Vanilla Bunny said:


> Last time I checked that paint dog pokemon who I forgot their name was brown not purple, wynaut isn't a dead blue, ponyta isn't white and pink, vulpix isn't gray, reinuclius? isn't orange, and at least litwick looks normal
> 
> omg lol ninjaed
> 
> Apples are overrated



No they aren't.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 29, 2017)

Thanks for changing my name Sinnohan_Apples


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 29, 2017)

Is it better than your old username at least?


----------



## Dim (Jun 29, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> No they aren't.


Um yuh huh, duh.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 29, 2017)

CaN yOu sTop bUllyIng mE tHx

"Have fun growing your apple empire!" I never felt a message more fake

ninjaed

Genos stalks Saitama way too much


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 29, 2017)

Nox said:


> Um yuh huh, duh.



No more overrated than Ed, Edd, Eddd, Edddd, Eddddd, and Eddy.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bunnilla said:


> CaN yOu sTop bUllyIng mE tHx
> 
> "Have fun growing your apple empire!" I never felt a message more fake



Saved this message in case if you edited.


----------



## Dim (Jun 29, 2017)

Rolf: I suppress my pain of laughter!


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 29, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> No more overrated than Ed, Edd, Eddd, Edddd, Eddddd, and Eddy.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I don't get it what will that message do? lol 

I joined more recently and have more posts


----------



## Dim (Jun 29, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> I joined more recently and have more posts


I've heard this one like 10 times


----------



## Irelia (Jun 29, 2017)

Genos has a man crush on Saitama and we all know it
plus Genos is weak asf he got beat up like 80 times smfh

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bunnilla said:


> Your oc looks un-innocent in that pfp lol



i know i cri
i wish she didn't do the expression like that


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 29, 2017)

What if I only want spicy memes and spicy dreams, none of that dank stuff


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 29, 2017)

Your entire life is a dank meme.


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 29, 2017)

your life's not worthy enough to be a meme


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jun 29, 2017)

ninja'd, you're a collectihoe



Bunnilla said:


> What if I only want spicy memes and spicy dreams, none of that dank stuff



I wanna roast u but im happy someone here is into the spici **** and not those weak ass dank memes

your sig is too kawaii tho it hurts my eyes sweaty


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 29, 2017)

Your lineup triggers me.


----------



## Irelia (Jun 29, 2017)

i dont understand why marshal is popular he looks so boring and looks like hes pmsing 24/7


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 29, 2017)

Maybe he's trying to copy you?


----------



## Irelia (Jun 29, 2017)

uyshgfjeskdgn;slkl;
i cannot recover from that

also where tf is teabagel at


----------



## Diancie (Jun 29, 2017)

did u type that with ur face


----------



## Dim (Jun 29, 2017)

At least her face is not a rock, otherwise her keyboard would have been done for!


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 29, 2017)

OHHHHHH greatest roast of the century I actually laughed lmao
Planky should have been the main character


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 29, 2017)

Wanna make more TBT? Then sell all your collectibles.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 29, 2017)

I have more it's called the ABD
I also have hidden collectibles that I'd be willing to sell but I'm too lazy to make a thread 
You only have a 32 comment count because I added one today (;


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 29, 2017)

Yes, I know what the feature is called. You are not my teacher.


----------



## HyperHydreigon (Jun 30, 2017)

Well neither are you


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 30, 2017)

"Dat Boi"
OH GOODY I JUST _LOVE_ DEAD MEMES !!


----------



## Genjis-Mercy (Jun 30, 2017)

thats a little narcissistic. like really, you love yourself that much?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 30, 2017)

Nice derpy avatar.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 30, 2017)

I wish Marshal can finally move out of your town.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 30, 2017)

Omg lmao ROASTEDD nice one Apples
I wish apples were never a collectible on this site.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 30, 2017)

It's too late now.

How many TBT Bells do you have?


----------



## Genjis-Mercy (Jun 30, 2017)

How many apples do you have? It's a bit greedy, you could give some of those to Boondox or even Africa you capitalist.


----------



## milkyi (Jun 30, 2017)

real creative user title lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 30, 2017)

babii said:


> real creative user title lol



Says the user who changed her username five times.


----------



## Genjis-Mercy (Jun 30, 2017)

eevees are overrated.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 30, 2017)

I wanna say the show your avatar is from is overrated, but that would be a lie.  Bee and Puppycat is the best hnghhh


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 30, 2017)

marshallover86 said:


> I wanna say the show your avatar is from is overrated, but that would be a lie.  Bee and Puppycat is the best hnghhh



Are you sure about that.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 30, 2017)

Yes, it's a funny and creative show.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 30, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Yes, you're a funny and creative user.



It's called "troll the person above you", not "compliment the person above you".


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 30, 2017)

Don't worry, there's nothing to compliment you about.


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 30, 2017)

during the restocks you were talking about people being greedy with collectibles but look at you now


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jun 30, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> during the restocks you were talking about people being greedy with collectibles but look at you now



both of u are collectihoes ngl :///


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 30, 2017)

who, me? um sweatii, think again


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 30, 2017)

What did you bribe hillaruhsaur with for that Mori?  Smh


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 30, 2017)

why do you care, you already have one


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 30, 2017)

I paid for my Mori, thank you.


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 30, 2017)

for hella cheap price, sure


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 30, 2017)

for as long as i remember you've had the same pfp and sig


----------



## HyperHydreigon (Jun 30, 2017)

You joined one day before 9/11


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 30, 2017)

_i mean it shows as 9/11 in most timezones. would explain why im a big ****poster here oops_
you realize that if you have a pfp from the website instead of uploading one yourself, it makes you come of as way more noob-ish


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 30, 2017)

You just think you're so great with your Toy Hammer, don't you?


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 30, 2017)

You searched up super old freebie threads because you were desperate for art and actually think someone from a super old freebie thread will just magically revive and complete your request lmao


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 30, 2017)

this though ^^^^^^^^ 
why do you have winter mittens in your lineup
ew


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 30, 2017)

i hate cheese


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 30, 2017)

Why don't you like cheese, Pekoe?

BTW, I used Pekoe a lot in Desert Island Escape, but I later found her useless.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 30, 2017)

Useless?  Sounds like a certain apple-loving member I know.


----------



## HyperHydreigon (Jun 30, 2017)

You know what else is useless? Those flashy signature cards. They are blinding me!


----------



## Dim (Jul 1, 2017)

x4 fairy weakness. Get wrecked.


----------



## Irelia (Jul 1, 2017)

x4 weakness to everything

because Genos legit sucks


----------



## Dim (Jul 1, 2017)

lol s rank


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 1, 2017)

your user title doesnt make sense


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 1, 2017)

*eggy*


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 1, 2017)

we get it you love ARMS uwu


----------



## Genjis-Mercy (Jul 1, 2017)

we get it you love carnations.


----------



## Alsafie (Jul 1, 2017)

Atleast Xerolin likes something other than food


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 1, 2017)

At least she actually has collectibles.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 1, 2017)

At least my mayor in ACNL has good clothes.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 1, 2017)

Good clothes according to who?  A homeless person?  Don't you dare insult my fabulous outfit.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 1, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Good clothes according to who?  A homeless person?  Don't you dare insult my fabulous outfit.



You of course. Andrea (my ACNL mayor) doesn't wear short skirts like your mayor does. Also, she doesn't wear a shirt with a heart on it like your mayor does.

EDIT: I do have to say that at least your mayor looks prettier than Lillie (Z-powered form).


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 1, 2017)

Since when are skirts and white shirts with hearts bad?  My mayor's outfit is perfect AF and you can't tell me otherwise.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2017)

More collectibles fun I see, have fun in Iceland.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 1, 2017)

What does that even mean?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 1, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Since when are skirts and white shirts with hearts bad?  My mayor's outfit is perfect AF and you can't tell me otherwise.



To be fair, I never found girls pretty when they are wearing short skirts, including in anime.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 1, 2017)

So?  My mayor isn't trying to look pretty for you.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 1, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> So?  My mayor isn't trying to look pretty for you.



You should've never said that.

But at least she's not as ugly as Z-powered Lillie.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 1, 2017)

I think you should just accept that you're terrible at trolling.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jul 1, 2017)

I think you should just accept the fact that your mayor outfit isn't going to be loved by everyone and that it isn't perfect.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 1, 2017)

I think you should get your little smartass birthday girl booty out of here.  Lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2017)

I think you need to cool down about the collectibles man, gonna get another craze of wanting all the flowers? ;D


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 1, 2017)

Be nice to her. It's her birthday, and you shouldn't ruin her birthday.

But I agree with her that not everybody is gonna like your mayor's outfit.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> I think you need to cool down about the collectibles man, gonna get another craze of wanting all the flowers? ;D



Hey, it's my turn to troll, not your turn. What I said before the merge was towards ThatOneMarshalFangirl, but what I said after is for you.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I really hate it that someone posts before me when it said that nobody is viewing the thread at the minute.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2017)

Keep up the bad work then


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 1, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Keep up the bad work then



But your mayor isn't bad looking, unlike ThatOneMarshalFanboy's.

And I hope you dislike Lillie in her Z-Powered form.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2017)

Nah man Lillie and Lusamine are cool


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 1, 2017)

I can agree on Lusamine (even though she is a *****), but not Lillie.


----------



## Genjis-Mercy (Jul 1, 2017)

Lillie is overrated and so are apples.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2017)

What is that weird double name. Change it to Ulla-Greta now.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 1, 2017)

Genjis-Mercy said:


> Lillie is overrated and so are apples.



But I don't like Lillie or her short skirt. But she does look good in her first outfit.


----------



## Genjis-Mercy (Jul 1, 2017)

I don't get it, and also i dont get the reason you have so many flowers.
---

and at least lillie has nebby in her bag and not apples


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 1, 2017)

Genjis-Mercy said:


> I don't get it, and also i dont get the reason you have so many flowers.
> ---
> 
> and at least lillie has nebby in her bag and not apples



Uh, Cosmogs are made out of apples you know.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2017)

Good job ninja-ing each other


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 1, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Good job ninja-ing each other



But you shot first, by ninja-ing me on an attempt to troll ThatOneMarshalFanboy.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2017)

Oh right, Kalos_Pears


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 1, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Oh right, Kalos_Pears



Kalos sucks.

Why not you go ahead and play an easier version of Pokemon SunGold and MoonSilver.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 1, 2017)

Always gotta be salty, huh?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2017)

Mother of god ninjas... Better than yours at least crazy collector fanboy


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 1, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Hope ya get eaten by Solgaleo.



And I hope you get picked up and thrown by Lunala.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 1, 2017)

I hope your Eevees choke on your Apples.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 1, 2017)

Y U Follow trends?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 1, 2017)

Why you use bad grammar?


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 1, 2017)

Why are you also using bad grammar?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 1, 2017)

Why are you here?


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 1, 2017)

I think you're asking the wrong person that question


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 1, 2017)

correct, you are that person


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 1, 2017)

Vizionari said:


> correct, you are that person



But my question to you is: Why aren't you here very often?

You also seem to forget what avatar you had back when I was a new member.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 1, 2017)

You?  A new member?  No way.


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 2, 2017)

so whats gonna be after marshal? [insert top tier villager here] ?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2017)

Samson of course


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 2, 2017)

Oh, hell no.  That's the face of a villager that'll kill you in your sleep.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 2, 2017)

A true fan of Animal Crossing never mocks on other villagers.

At least I don't say bad things about Barold or Jambette.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 2, 2017)

Good for you.  How much are you willing to bet that neither of those villagers are in your town?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 2, 2017)

I don't care too much about villagers in general, fanboy.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Jul 2, 2017)

I could play tetherball with your owl and no one would know the difference


----------



## Crazy (Jul 2, 2017)

It's ironic how you want to 'Fight Like A God', yet have a 'bell knickknack' on your Wants List.


----------



## Jacob (Jul 2, 2017)

Head a** alt lookin go back to Mkw.com


----------



## Genjis-Mercy (Jul 2, 2017)

We get it, you vape. Did you lose your fidget spinner as well?


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 2, 2017)

feeling like garbage is overrated


----------



## Genjis-Mercy (Jul 2, 2017)

you're overrated


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 2, 2017)

laying on the floor is also overrated


----------



## Crazy (Jul 2, 2017)

"Nyeh" is probably the noise you make when you're lying on the floor feeling... whatever you're feeling.

-edit-

You ruined my reply to the other person. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Genjis-Mercy (Jul 2, 2017)

yaint


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jul 2, 2017)

r you okay sweetie it looks like like your_brain.exe failed because u can't roast


----------



## Genjis-Mercy (Jul 2, 2017)

you have 0 bells like i have any need to roast you


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 2, 2017)

"because u can't roast"
sweatpee this is a trolling thread :// not a roasting thread

ninja'd
"woah 0 bells !!" at least they have better collectibles


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 2, 2017)

*eggy*


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jul 2, 2017)

gay beaner



Xerolin said:


> "because u can't roast"
> sweatpee this is a trolling thread :// not a roasting thread
> 
> ninja'd
> "woah 0 bells !!" at least they have better collectibles



Like i said your_brain.exe failed because im keeping my bells in my abd hun


----------



## Genjis-Mercy (Jul 2, 2017)

u r toast


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jul 2, 2017)

Genjis-Mercy said:


> u r toast



who me?  um, sweetpea, think again


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 2, 2017)

luca has a big nosa


----------



## Genjis-Mercy (Jul 2, 2017)

u r 13 kid


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 2, 2017)

yes and? using someones age to troll is really uncreative >>


----------



## Genjis-Mercy (Jul 2, 2017)

nothing personal kid


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 2, 2017)

ok person thats 4 years older


----------



## Genjis-Mercy (Jul 2, 2017)

ok person that is hoarding carnations


----------



## Irelia (Jul 2, 2017)

ok person with weird hobbies


----------



## Thomas. (Jul 2, 2017)

What tribe is that flower from?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 2, 2017)

Oh, is having a "." after your username the new thing now?  Or are you just trying to make sure we don't forget it?


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 2, 2017)

Stop hoarding all the rare collectibles


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 2, 2017)

Says the girl with the Star Glow Wand.  Smh.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 2, 2017)

I earned it fair and square lmao unlike your 200 TBT mori


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 2, 2017)

Who the hell decided that 2k+ TBT is reasonable for a Mori?  I say screw the price guide.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 2, 2017)

you must be such a loser to care about some pixels lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 2, 2017)

Are you referring to Marshal or to my collectibles?  If you're referring to my collectibles, you just paid 300 TBT for a flower, sweetie.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 2, 2017)

I think they're referring to both // roasted 
But you also have a popsicle, ice cream, and houses, AND eggs so  ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 2, 2017)

Oh, without doubt, I'm a collectihoe.  I just don't think people should be trolling me about that if they have them too. ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 2, 2017)

oh so people shouldnt be trolling based off their collectibles if they have decent ones, but you are


----------



## milkyi (Jul 2, 2017)

Ur such a little bench smh


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 2, 2017)

no u


----------



## milkyi (Jul 2, 2017)

that was a bad roast


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 2, 2017)

All of you are salty benches.


----------



## milkyi (Jul 2, 2017)

ur the only salty bench i see lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 2, 2017)

Oh, you must be mistaken.  *Hands mirror*


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 2, 2017)

i think you should hold onto that mirror sweatpee


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 2, 2017)

No worries, I have extras.  I love looking at my gorgeous face.  I'd give you a mirror too, but I don't want you cracking it.


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 2, 2017)

ooh salty _and_ a narcissist? best of combos


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 2, 2017)

I know you're jealous sweetie, but try to hold it in.


----------



## milkyi (Jul 2, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Oh, you must be mistaken.  *Hands mirror*



can i have proof of me being salty?


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 2, 2017)

aw you seem so sure of that, dont you !

ninjad 

i got nothin


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jul 2, 2017)

:/ hunnie you need to get over yourself.  like, yesterday.

this was at marshallgirl btw

xero ur edgy xd


----------



## Irelia (Jul 2, 2017)

hmm your sig being uncentered slightly bothers me


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 2, 2017)

your sig itself slightly bothers me, hurts my head


----------



## milkyi (Jul 2, 2017)

Ur sig is really boring srry


----------



## Jacob (Jul 2, 2017)

U had a crush on me and ur name was kawaiilotus

Edit: ninjad but u know who u r


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 2, 2017)

_ahem_
peeps, its true
need i say more


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jul 2, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> _ahem_
> peeps, its true
> need i say more



:/ don't hoeshame him xero, it's not nice.  uwu don't wanna hurt anyone's feelings, after all


----------



## milkyi (Jul 2, 2017)

Center ur sig pls xx


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 2, 2017)

"don't wanna hurt anyone's feelings" sweatpee look whos talkin

ninja'd

sweatii that empty spot in your collectible is really buggin me ://


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 3, 2017)

You bug me.


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 3, 2017)

you too


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 3, 2017)

you bug me too , (

edit : eggy


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 3, 2017)

bruh you used that for your last post on me


----------



## twins (Jul 3, 2017)

You're avatar reminds me of this piece of artwork


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 3, 2017)

Your avatar reminds me of Serena, which is o'errated.


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 3, 2017)

you remind me of.. apples
gee i wonder why


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 3, 2017)

That pink cosmo collectible is giving me a seizure.


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 3, 2017)

those apples are making me trip out


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 3, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> those apples are making me trip out



Please don't tell me that Eevees do that too.


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 3, 2017)

fite me


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 3, 2017)

You are a bidoof, and I am bidoof-eating garchomp.

I saw a comic, proving that garchomps eat bidoofs.


----------



## Diancie (Jul 3, 2017)

when you take the phrase "an apple a day keeps the doctor away" way too seriously


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2017)

Someone likes a certain Pok?mon too much


----------



## Genjis-Mercy (Jul 3, 2017)

someone likes flowers a little too much


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2017)

What's with the weird "nyeh" sounds?


----------



## Genjis-Mercy (Jul 3, 2017)

whats with the weird avatar?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2017)

Superior to your furries B-)


----------



## Crazy (Jul 3, 2017)

A 25 year old who seems to find amusement from "dictatorship potato chips" and "hippie turts".


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jul 3, 2017)

Crazy said:


> A 25 year old who seems to find amusement from "dictatorship potato chips" and "hippie turts".



okay Special Snowflake


----------



## milkyi (Jul 3, 2017)

the way your sig isn't centered makes me very annoyed, so CENTER IT


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2017)

Nice weeb image goin' on


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 3, 2017)

you never make any sense


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2017)

neither do you


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 3, 2017)

Ooh, what a creative troll.  *Claps slowly*


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2017)

Salty because you didn't get trolled like tha? Much wow very salt.


----------



## Sky The Cutie (Jul 3, 2017)

>Dictatorship potato chips
>43 thousand post do you have a life
>only 841 bells
>excessive amount of red flowers 
>Probably cries to animal crossing music at night


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2017)

I never had the sound on except for fishing anyways.

Also 140 posts... good job *claps* And 95 bells..keep going lol


----------



## Crazy (Jul 3, 2017)

Is that spinning thing in your items supposed to hypnotise people into liking you? Because it's not working.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2017)

Well I don't care for Sensittive Person Special Treatment people anyways


----------



## Sanrio (Jul 3, 2017)

Why is posting quotes in your signature a trend?


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 3, 2017)

Who are all these flower boys taking over Kpop? We all know 2pm and bands around that era are way better.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2017)

Kpop like that is still around? ew


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 3, 2017)

You're still around?  Ew.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 3, 2017)

I noticed that some villagers on your secondary town came from cards that were *NOT* intended to be shipped to the United States. And you're American.


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 3, 2017)

ohh gee someone likes over-analyzing things


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 3, 2017)

You made the mermaid fried fish
Edit: I told you, super special 5k post B)


----------



## twins (Jul 3, 2017)

WEEB


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 3, 2017)

A trolling thread is no place for an artist.  Get out while you still can.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 3, 2017)

You're an artist too. A troll artist to be exact.


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 3, 2017)

o i guess i should get out
heck, we should all get out

ninja'd hnnnggg

the apple thing is kinda getting old ya know


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 3, 2017)

You think you're an artist?  Oh sweetie...


----------



## pinkcotton (Jul 3, 2017)

I'd like to see you do better.


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 3, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You think you're an artist?  Oh sweetie...



i love bad first impressions

okok you love Lolly, just please dont end up obsessing over her like someone does with marshal


----------



## twins (Jul 3, 2017)

you really spent 1500 tbt on a collectible of a hammer??? smh


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 4, 2017)

im going to resell it eventually smh


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 4, 2017)

twins said:


> you really spent 1500 tbt on a collectible of a hammer??? smh



I hate to say, but your character's skirt is too short. Even ThatOneMarshalFangirl's mayor looks more attractive than yours.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xerolin said:


> im going to resell it eventually smh



I sold mine first! Ha!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 4, 2017)

Why are you so obsessed with my mayor?  Also, I withdraw my statement about Xerolin's art as that was rude and hypocritical of me since I can't draw for ****.


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 4, 2017)

always tryin to start drama smh


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 4, 2017)

I apologize.  It's just my personality.  Get out of here with your Toy Hammer.  It makes me even more salty than I already am.


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 4, 2017)

hold back the salt, then, sweatpee


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 4, 2017)

K.  *Sprinkles it on you*


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 4, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I apologize.  It's just my personality.  Get out of here with your Toy Hammer.  It makes me even more salty than I already am.


I'm skipping past you, and pointing out something about the guy before you that is bugging me. (Also I try not to make enemies with people I'm friends with)


Xerolin said:


> always tryin to start drama smh


You'd probably be more popular on this thread if you'd change your wording and not use the same dumb "smh" in every troll attempt.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 4, 2017)

Buttlet32 said:


> I'm skipping past you, and pointing out something about the guy before you that is bugging me. (Also I try not to make enemies with people I'm friends with)



You know ily Buttlet (as a friend), but that's not really how the game works lol.


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 4, 2017)

i lowkey think i've made an enemy from a few threads


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 4, 2017)

Literally this.  I don't have that many enemies, but I've definitely made a couple on this site.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 4, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Literally this.  I don't have that many enemies, but I've definitely made a couple on this site.



-----
OFF TOPIC DISCUSSION GOES BETWEEN THESE STUPID HYPENS

I remember the first time I made an enemy.....*flashback noises*
I was in preschool and I was building with legos. Some kid comes and stomps on my castle, so I told the teacher.

The next day I was playing with legos and that same kid came and destroyed my house. I then went and told my teacher about it.

Two days after that I decided that the kid just hates legos, so I played with lincoln logs and I had just finished my log cabin when that kid comes and kicks down my cabin. I did what the teacher should've done and grabbed a lincoln log and jabbed it so far into his eye that he had to go to the Emergency Room and went blind in that eye...not to mention the bloodcurdling scream that came from the child.. That kid moved away once we started kindergarten and realized we were in the same class.
-------


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 4, 2017)

Buttlet32 said:


> -----
> OFF TOPIC DISCUSSION GOES BETWEEN THESE STUPID HYPENS
> 
> I remember the first time I made an enemy.....*flashback noises*
> ...



WTF?!  0_0


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 4, 2017)

*b r e a t h e*
i need to take a break from the website for today :^)

- - - Post Merge - - -

you should too


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 4, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> WTF?!  0_0



Don't worry. I'm much more chill now. When I'm pissed I'm just quiet and I seclude myself from everyone and everything.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 4, 2017)

About time you have a signature.


----------



## Crazy (Jul 4, 2017)

People don't care enough to post 100 times on a silly blog just for 270 TBT


----------



## Diancie (Jul 4, 2017)

People don't care enough about you being a sensitive person to give you special treatment.


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 4, 2017)

People don't care about you being a more powerful pokemon than i am


----------



## Genjis-Mercy (Jul 4, 2017)

Pansear is one of the worst gen 5 pokemon, so dont even say anything


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2017)

Cheer up that sig mate.


----------



## Sky The Cutie (Jul 4, 2017)

At least he has an original post for his sig (^: loser


----------



## Diancie (Jul 4, 2017)

"sky the cutie" are you 4


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 4, 2017)

At least she has an eevee avatar like me.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 4, 2017)

And Eevee is a good choice for an avatar why?


----------



## Crazy (Jul 4, 2017)

At least people know who it is in their avatar, unlike whatever yours is.

Sidenote--love how like every "troll" on me has been about my signature. Come on people, change it up a bit.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 4, 2017)

Nice amount of bells bruh


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 4, 2017)

Yo, where's that ShayminSkies forums picture you posted last fall?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 4, 2017)

I love how you think calling people by their old usernames is a good trolling method.  Try again, Alolan_Oranges.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2017)

More like TheseTwoKetchupFanboys


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 4, 2017)

Sheila said:


> More like TheseTwoKetchupFanboys



No MayorDragon, you should've called her marshallover86


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 4, 2017)

Maybe she didn't know my old username because she's not a stalker like you.  Shall we start calling you Apple2012 then?


----------



## Bowie (Jul 4, 2017)

Who are you to be talking about stalkers when you stalk a polygonal furry?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 4, 2017)

Ooh, using big words now are we?  Don't worry, you're not fooling anyone.


----------



## Crazy (Jul 4, 2017)

So insecure you feel the need to have your "BFF's" profile in your signature.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2017)

your sig is still the most troll-worthy


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 4, 2017)

And your sig is flattering.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2017)

Yep, it actually is. Johtranges


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 4, 2017)

Sorry, that's not my old username.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2017)

No, wait, it's Lemons1993


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 4, 2017)

Are you stupid? It's Apple2012!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2017)

Mangoes1889


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 4, 2017)

I wasn't alive back then.

And why 1889?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2017)

Ohhh dang I thought you were 

1999 better?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jul 4, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Ohhh dang I thought you were
> 
> 1999 better?



look whos talking u old smelly hippie


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 4, 2017)

Why did you sell the rights to Star Wars to Disney?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 4, 2017)

You may have a sidebar full of apples, but you're still a dumb human.


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 4, 2017)

Eevee is too mainstream


----------



## Sanrio (Jul 4, 2017)

Wasn't Pansear voted the most unpopular pokemon?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 4, 2017)

Why did you name your account after a company?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 5, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> You may have a sidebar full of apples, but you're still a dumb human.



Did you actually get so bored that you trolled yourself?  Only you of all people would do that.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 5, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Did you actually get so bored that you trolled yourself?  Only you of all people would do that.



I sure did!


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 5, 2017)

Oh cool a special snowflake


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 5, 2017)

Pansear-and-Nana said:


> Oh cool a special snowflake



If I were a snowflake, I would have melted by now.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2017)

Nah not that hot


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 5, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Nah not that hot



What you say when you look in the mirror every morning ^


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2017)

long hair dont care xo you obsessed person


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 5, 2017)

To reach that many amount of posts you must be glued to TBT lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2017)

same to you getting all those collectibles lol


----------



## Crazy (Jul 5, 2017)

Did you just try to imply that someone with 8x less posts than you is addicted to the forums? Oh, the irony.


----------



## Sanrio (Jul 5, 2017)

ew, kermit the frog memes?

in this day and age?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 5, 2017)

Memes will always be relevant, so shut your lying mouth.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jul 5, 2017)

Wth does "Consider Marshal" even mean?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 5, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Wth does "Consider Marshal" even mean?



Why would you even ask when you have Marshal in both of your towns?

At least he isn't in any of my towns.


----------



## Dim (Jul 5, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Why would you even ask when you have Marshal in both of your towns?
> 
> At least he isn't in any of my towns.


Your town is meaningless then!


----------



## Dim (Jul 5, 2017)

Double Post/


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 5, 2017)

Nox said:


> Double Post/



Ha ha! A lag ruined your posting.


----------



## Dim (Jul 5, 2017)

Ohhh I feel so stupid now

not lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 5, 2017)

Nox said:


> Ohhh I feel so stupid now



Whatever you feel is what you are.


----------



## Dim (Jul 5, 2017)

Oh really? Then I feel like a billionaire! Is it working?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 5, 2017)

Nox said:


> Oh really? Then I feel like a billionaire! Is it working?



Sorry, but that doesn't work.


----------



## Dim (Jul 5, 2017)

y u lie 2 me apples? :[


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 5, 2017)

I'm loving the rip-off Captain America theme.  Classy.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 5, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'm loving the rip-off Captain America theme.  Classy.



Hey marshalhater86


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi Pear2012


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 5, 2017)

Your apple could eat that popsicle of yours. And then you'll have no popsicle collectible.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 5, 2017)

It could, but my Apple is much more well-trained than yours are.


----------



## Dim (Jul 5, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'm loving the rip-off Captain America theme.  Classy.


Do you know who he is? :^)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 5, 2017)

A Captain America rip-off.  Like I said.


----------



## Dim (Jul 5, 2017)

Okay so you don't


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 5, 2017)

No, and I can't say I care that I don't.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 5, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> It could, but my Apple is much more well-trained than yours are.



Wow! You hurt my feelings really hard.

I'm gonna leave now. I will train my apples so they can be better than yours.


----------



## Dim (Jul 5, 2017)

Oh ya well I have a magic banana


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 5, 2017)

Nobody cares about Fartoon Network.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 5, 2017)

Nox said:


> Oh ya well I have a magic banana



OH WOW THAT'S NICE LOL


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 5, 2017)

Why'd you get custody of all 12 of your Apples when your wife divorced you?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 5, 2017)

Double post...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 5, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Double post...



So you suck at posting too.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 5, 2017)

At least that was an accident.  Your posts suck anyway.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 5, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> At least that was an accident.  Your posts suck anyway.



I laugh at accidents, just like yours. And Marshal is a homophobe.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 5, 2017)

Wouldn't that make all the smug villagers homophobes?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 5, 2017)

My point is, if you're a huge fan of a homophobic character like Marshal, then you are a homophobe.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jul 5, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> My point is, if you're a huge fan of a homophobic character like Marshal, then you are a homophobe.



in before The Gays™ on here get triggered asf


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 5, 2017)

Lucanosa said:


> in before The Gays™ on here get triggered asf



Is that even a real trademark?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 5, 2017)

First of all, being close to someone who's homophobic doesn't make you one.  You can be influenced by them, sure, but that's a choice you make.  Second of all, you have no proof that Marshal is a homophobe.


----------



## Sky The Cutie (Jul 6, 2017)

I'm sorry to say but this conversation is way too gay, especially without me in it! I'm suppose to make everything gay, cmon guys!!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 6, 2017)

*Obligatory pointing out that the use of "c'mon guys" in a sentence like that could be a pun*


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 6, 2017)

do i really need to say anything 
also why are there 7 guests viewing this


----------



## Aquari (Jul 6, 2017)

Ew what the hell is that avi


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 6, 2017)

_mori hoarder
hisssssss_


----------



## Aquari (Jul 6, 2017)

why not actually TRY to get a good lineup?


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 6, 2017)

at least i dont make an obsession out of it


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2017)

you obviously brought the search bots here


----------



## Aquari (Jul 6, 2017)

you dont deserve that pinwheel


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 6, 2017)

you dont deserve all those moris


----------



## Aquari (Jul 6, 2017)

Iv'e seen cat poo that looked better than your current avi


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2017)

Well just because you don't know useless facts


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 6, 2017)

basically the stuff in your sig


----------



## Aquari (Jul 6, 2017)

do you intend to keep that steaming trash of an avi up for long? also HA you got ninjad


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2017)

At least it's not furry hunters


----------



## Aquari (Jul 6, 2017)

putting quotes as your sig, how original....


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2017)

As original as clovers yes


----------



## Aquari (Jul 6, 2017)

I'll have you know those clovers are worth more than your life!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2017)

Worst user title pun, go sleep.


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 6, 2017)

i mean your user title just makes no sense


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2017)

unless you watched a certain video nope


----------



## Aquari (Jul 6, 2017)

same can be said about yours, its even somehow worse than mine


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 6, 2017)

I'm sorry I thought you were addicted to weed according to your profile


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2017)

More like Pansy-ear


----------



## Aquari (Jul 6, 2017)

you call that a troll?, I'm disappointed in you


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2017)

Woo, work on that post count mate.


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 6, 2017)

Thanks for calling me Pansy. It seems that I'm more beautiful than you are.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2017)

Lol seems you missed the point of my troll


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 6, 2017)

She has a point.  Pansies are prettier than smelly old hippies.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 6, 2017)

And all squirrel villagers are homophobes like Marshal.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 6, 2017)

I'm sure AccfSally would love to hear that.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2017)

People still play CF? ew


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 6, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'm sure AccfSally would love to hear that.



Did you know that Marshal is made of pure white phosphorus? I bet you don't want to touch him anymore.



Sheila said:


> People still play CF? ew



You should make fun of her favorite character instead.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 6, 2017)

I must say you're the worst troll I've ever encountered.  Surely you can think of some other way to insult me other than that I like Marshal?  I'm sure even your tiny brain can think of something else to say.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 6, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I must say you're the worst troll I've ever encountered.  Surely you can think of some other way to insult me other than that I like Marshal?  I'm sure even your tiny brain can think of something else to say.



My brain is bigger than yours at least. You probably don't even know what white phosphorus is.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 6, 2017)

You only say that Marshal is a homophobe to trigger Fangirl lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2017)

Your username contains more sugar than candy


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 6, 2017)

Isn't that a compliment?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 6, 2017)

That mayor sprite looks horrid.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2017)

No, too much sugar is bad your health. I bet those are sugar candy apples too.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jul 6, 2017)

That isn't even directed towards her, but to whimsy, the artist of said pixel. -.-


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2017)

Ninja'd hurr.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 6, 2017)

Nice signature you've got there.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2017)

I know right, isn't it lovely?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 6, 2017)

It is.  I must say it doesn't represent the trolling thread very well, since it features two of the worst trolls here.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Jul 6, 2017)

Don't be so hard on yourself.
Or do.  More fun to watch.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 6, 2017)

If you'll notice, her signature doesn't have my username in it.  Would have been a good troll otherwise.  Nice try.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 6, 2017)

TBT was better when you were banned


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 6, 2017)

This thread is better without you in it.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 6, 2017)

Why does that THING in your avi look like a rotting potato that has been stepped on?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 6, 2017)

And what thing are you referring to?


----------



## Sky The Cutie (Jul 6, 2017)

Your signature is brighter than my future ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 6, 2017)

LMAO.  Your signature is foggier than my mind.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 6, 2017)

Your signature is more sparkly than my life will ever be ;-;


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 6, 2017)

Sky The Cutie said:


> Your signature is brighter than my future ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



I bet that eevee becomes an umbreon. One of mine will become a sylveon.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Jul 6, 2017)

Glaceon is the coolest


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 6, 2017)

You suck at trolling. Why? It's because Glaceon is my favorite Eevolution, and you're trying to troll me by saying that Glaceon is better.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 6, 2017)

Umbreon is the best eeveelution lol // get dunked on


----------



## Irelia (Jul 6, 2017)

YOU ARE UNDERTALE TRASH //GASP


----------



## Aquari (Jul 6, 2017)

You're more of a meme *peasant* if you ask me.


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 6, 2017)

Your signature is boring.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 6, 2017)

ninjaed
bruh u got no siggy


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 6, 2017)

Watch out for those ninjas.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 6, 2017)

If you're on a hiatus, why the hell are you here?


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 6, 2017)

hi?a?tus
hīˈādəs
noun
a pause or gap in a sequence, series, or process.
Learn the definition sweetie, it means they come on and off


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 6, 2017)

It's just my opinion that some people should stay off longer than others, if you get my drift.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 6, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> It's just my opinion that some people should stay off longer than others, if you get my *drift*.



No, I do not want your pathetic frog villager.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 6, 2017)

You actually made me chuckle a bit, for this reason I will not say anything back good sir


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 6, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> No, I do not want your pathetic frog villager.



Ok, you got me.  I laughed.  Damn it.


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 7, 2017)

It says on hiatus, but is does not specifically say what I am taking a hiatus from.


----------



## Dim (Jul 7, 2017)

More hiatus...? .-.

Are you on hiatus from Earth?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2017)

All your base are belong to us.


----------



## Diancie (Jul 7, 2017)

ur cool


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 7, 2017)

What happened to your pfp lol also that 1 tasty cake is sad


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 7, 2017)

Nice Raichu eggs you have.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Jul 7, 2017)

same to you


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 7, 2017)

Yukari Yakumo said:


> same to you



I don't understand what you said.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 7, 2017)

I hope someone burns all your apples


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 7, 2017)

Collectables are extremely overrated.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 7, 2017)

Collectibles**


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 7, 2017)

Correcting people. Very original.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 7, 2017)

Oh look, no avatar or signature.  Always gotta be the odd one out, don't you?


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 7, 2017)

I have no idea how you make so much TBT if you don't really do a shop or art or anything


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 7, 2017)

I sell off items and villagers for slightly high prices.  Hehe.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jul 7, 2017)

Hardly. Only have that much TBT because of that one friend.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 7, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Hardly. Only have that much TBT because of that one friend.



Why do you have Marshal in both of your towns?


----------



## Dim (Jul 7, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Why do you have Marshal in both of your towns?


I bet you have a room full of Eevees.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 7, 2017)

Nox said:


> I bet you have a room full of Eevees.



Marshadow isn't even out yet. Why bother?


----------



## Dim (Jul 7, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Marshadow isn't even out yet. Why bother?


It'll come out of it's shell soon enough! Leave the poor thing alone!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 7, 2017)

It may be a ghost pokemon and fighting pokemon, but it looks like a fire pokemon.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 7, 2017)

You like to troll me over and over about my obsession with Marshal, but it seems to me you're obsessed with a certain Pokemon.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 7, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You like to troll me over and over about my obsession with *Marshal*, but it seems to me you're obsessed with a certain Pokemon.



You keep using that word. I don't think it means what you think it means.


----------



## Dim (Jul 7, 2017)

boooo learn to troll!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 7, 2017)

Nox said:


> boooo learn to troll!



I couldn't hear you boo because I don't believe in ghosts.


----------



## Dim (Jul 7, 2017)

How about a fighting ghost that can kick your normal type butt? :^)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 7, 2017)

Nox said:


> How about a fighting ghost that can kick your normal type butt? :^)



I'll put out a Sylveon in case if that happens.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 7, 2017)

You people are using Pokemon types as trolls?  Seriously?  I don't think you understand the point of the game.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 7, 2017)

Did you know that Marshal the squirrel is the Sith Lord?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 7, 2017)

Good, he can kick your scrawny Jedi ass.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 7, 2017)

Not really, I am a powerful Jedi, and powerful enough to defeat the Sith.

BTW, Marshal's sith apprentices are:

- Ketchup
- Stitches
- Rosie
- Julian
- Lucky
- Ankha
- Fauna
- Diana
- Maple


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 7, 2017)

I am tired of u stealing my apples


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 7, 2017)

Your art is too good for a 15-year-old.  Are you sure you're not older?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 7, 2017)

Pansear-and-Nana said:


> I am tired of u stealing my apples



Those apples in my sidebar are mine.


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 7, 2017)

No they are not


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 7, 2017)

Pear-and-Banana said:


> No they are not



Oh, you want pears and bananas? Thanks for telling me.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 7, 2017)

Apples are just chinese bootleg pears


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 7, 2017)

Moris are just pixelized trees.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 7, 2017)

The secret is. Marshal actually hates you.


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 7, 2017)

If youre retired why are you still posting


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 7, 2017)

You call yourself retired, but yet you still post here frequently.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 7, 2017)

Alien. said:


> You call yourself retired, but yet you still post here frequently.



You say that you are on hiatus, but yet you still post here frequently.


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 7, 2017)

I do not show anywhere what I am on a hiatus on. I have even stated this on this exact thread before.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 7, 2017)

Alien. said:


> I do not show anywhere what I am on a hiatus on. I have even stated this on this exact thread before.


That's why I said sorta


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 7, 2017)

Paperboy012305 said:


> That's why I said sorta



Where is Barry?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 7, 2017)

Hanging out with Pokemon Barry (That was bad I know)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 7, 2017)

I'm better than you in Mario Kart.


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 7, 2017)

Proof behind that???


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 7, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I'm better than you in Mario Kart.


Mario Kart isn't in my signature. And I improved.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 7, 2017)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Mario Kart isn't in my signature. And I improved.



Wow, you gotten tougher then. How can I troll you?


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 7, 2017)

By not being so noob about it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 7, 2017)

There you are, Pear-and-Banana!


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 8, 2017)

Oh thanks for calling me that. Nana loves eating Bananas that in fact her name is based off on it, and I'm pretty sure Pansear is better as a pear.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 8, 2017)

Your user title says it all!


----------



## Irelia (Jul 8, 2017)

music sucks


----------



## Dim (Jul 8, 2017)

meme sucks


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 8, 2017)

I didn't bother getting marshadow in the event anyways.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 8, 2017)

Ew your ships are worse than mine.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 8, 2017)

Hey, why does it take more than one Marshal to change a light bulb? Because, they're so darn stupid! 
Idk spongebob joke with marshal


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 8, 2017)

Marshal is not good enough to be in a SpongeBobb joke. SpongeBob is too good.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 8, 2017)

I blew up your spaceship!


----------



## moorgxn (Jul 8, 2017)

Hoenn>Alola. Enough said.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 8, 2017)

moorgxn said:


> Hoenn>Alola. Enough said.



Didn't you join TBT on Donald Trump's birthday (his first birthday since the election)?


----------



## Dim (Jul 8, 2017)

wow such coincidence! /sarcasm


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 8, 2017)

Looks like someone wasn't paying attention to the size of their signature.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 9, 2017)

His sig may be long, but yours is too wide.


----------



## Dim (Jul 9, 2017)

This is like the 20th time my sig was removed uhuhuhuh!

- - - Post Merge - - -

no sig is too big for nox!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 9, 2017)

ew thotshadow 
#hoopaftw


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 9, 2017)

ARMS looks boring.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 9, 2017)

You're boring.


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 9, 2017)

Marshal is boring.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 9, 2017)

Your collectibles are boring.


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 9, 2017)

Your user title is boring.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 9, 2017)

Your username is boring.


----------



## Aderyn (Jul 9, 2017)

Your BFF belongs to me


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 9, 2017)

Excuse me?  You don't even have her on your friend list, so I don't know what you're trying to pull.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2017)

You must be getting diabetes with those signature pics


----------



## Aderyn (Jul 9, 2017)

you must be looking to give people a headache with that avatar


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2017)

Spot on, bad troll attempt there.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 9, 2017)

So you're saying that he's right about your avatar giving people headaches, but it was a bad troll attempt?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2017)

Yeah how can it be troll when it was true? 

I guess you like to creep people with that avatar tho haha


----------



## Sky The Cutie (Jul 9, 2017)

you avatar is creepy too. And your collectibles arent even in order, its suppose to have the mushroom after the flowers, and two cosmo's together, what are you doing with your life ):



edit: Why arent they in alphabetical order at least


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2017)

too obsessed are we?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 9, 2017)

She's right, that Famous Mushroom's placement is triggering my OCD.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2017)

Just eat it and take a nice trip


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 9, 2017)

Spoken like a true smelly old hippie.  Way to enforce the stereotype.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 9, 2017)

Your new avatar is cute. I'm serious this time.

But it's not as cute as mine.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 9, 2017)

You can be sweet when you want to be, can't you?  You're right, you can't get much cuter than Eevees and a basket of apples.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jul 9, 2017)

You call this a troll? Pathetic.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 9, 2017)

Not as pathetic as your sidebar, hun.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2017)

Psht at least cleaner than yours


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 9, 2017)

Quite the hypocrite, aren't we?


----------



## pinkcotton (Jul 9, 2017)

Not at all. Just look at yours.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2017)

pink cotton, you mean lsd?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 9, 2017)

You'd know all about LSD, wouldn't you?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2017)

Well of course we got em shrooms right below my apt lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 9, 2017)

My hippie sense is tingling.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2017)

that's good smoke em away


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 10, 2017)

I hope the next Pokemon game drops type effectiveness.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 10, 2017)

...what

wrong thread bro


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 10, 2017)

No, this was the right thread. I said that to troll you.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 10, 2017)

And how was your previous comment a troll exactly?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2017)

No idea. 

Also your usertitle is way too informative man


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 11, 2017)

And yours isn't?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2017)

nah it's just a song lyric lol?


----------



## carp (Jul 11, 2017)

ur eggs are uncookke


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 11, 2017)

Ew who let you in?


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 11, 2017)

Are you the troll police now? At least they don't have a seizure-causing signature.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 11, 2017)

Oi! ShayminBunnilla!


----------



## Aderyn (Jul 11, 2017)

Eevee isn't even a good pokemon


----------



## Flare (Jul 11, 2017)

Nice family picture you have on your signature.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 11, 2017)

Aderyn said:


> Eevee isn't even a good pokemon



So you've been a member for a month, and you only made less than 100 posts? I made more than 1,000 posts at one month of membership on this site.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 11, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> So you've been a member for a month, and you only made less than 100 posts? I made more than 1,000 posts at one month of membership on this site.



1000 posts in a month? Ha sounds like ya need a life.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 11, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> 1000 posts in a month? Ha sounds like ya need a life.



At least I had a life, by spending 10 months off TBT.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 11, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> At least I had a life, by spending 10 months off TBT.



That ain't nothin, I joined in Oct 2011 and was barely active until like 5 years later lol try'an top that


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 11, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> That ain't nothin, I joined in Oct 2011 and was barely active until like 5 years later lol try'an top that



I'll tell you what! I don't waste my life on the N64.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 11, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I'll tell you what! I don't waste my life on the N64.



Neither do I. I just happen to be it's #1 fan.

I do know however that you have become pretty overly obsessed with those apples of yours...


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 11, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I'll tell you what! I don't waste my life on the N64.



I sure hope Rowlet isn't your favorite Alolan starter, because it's obvious Litten is lit.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 11, 2017)

Anyone who comes up with a sentence like "Litten is lit" is obviously mentally challenged.


----------



## Flare (Jul 11, 2017)

It sounds so ironic when it comes from a Girl who's into a Squirrel.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2017)

And you're into meme octopuses.. legit


----------



## Flare (Jul 11, 2017)

Run along now, back to the Woods you came from.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2017)

Bad troll attempt man... keep dancing


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 11, 2017)

Benjamin doesn't like you.


----------



## Flare (Jul 11, 2017)

If i actually did try and troll you I would probably catch an Unknown Disease.


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 11, 2017)

I'm not sure if that is a compliment or...?


----------



## Aderyn (Jul 11, 2017)

A year on this site and still haven't got a clue how to add an avatar or signature? Damn.


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 11, 2017)

How dare you join on such an eventful day.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Jul 11, 2017)

I imagine with great ease


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 11, 2017)

YY - stupid initials.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 11, 2017)

Where do you come up with all these terrible trolls?  It's shameful, really.


----------



## Sanrio (Jul 11, 2017)

Like your marshal obsession?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 11, 2017)

What's shameful about being obsessed with Marshal?


----------



## Flare (Jul 11, 2017)

That you have to be so too. Ruins it for everyone else.


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 11, 2017)

I can't believe it took you that many tries to guess Anton's birthday...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 11, 2017)

Your cherries are poorly aligned.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 11, 2017)

I love how ironic it is that you point out people's collectible alignments but your sidebar is literally just Apples.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 11, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I love how ironic it is that you point out people's collectible alignments but your sidebar is literally just Apples.



Your sidebar may be more diverse than mine, but they are not sticking to the same theme.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 11, 2017)

If you looked carefully enough, you'd see my collectibles are organized up and down instead of left to right.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 11, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> If you looked carefully enough, you'd see my collectibles are organized up and down instead of left to right.



It still looks stupid, just like your idol (Marshal).


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 11, 2017)

I'd challenge you to troll me on something besides Marshal but I think that'd be over your brain capacity.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 11, 2017)

The comment count is 42, get it rite


----------



## Dim (Jul 11, 2017)

Imma get post #6000! ME ME ME ME ME! D:<


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 11, 2017)

Noxious said:


> Imma get post #6000! ME ME ME ME ME! D:<



That describes who you are.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2017)

And reaching the meaning of life with comments is any better?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 12, 2017)

I bet if I looked up "hippie" in the dictionary your face would show up, considering how you hold up the stereotype so well.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 12, 2017)

Yeah and I bet if I looked up "crazed fanatic" I'd find you in there ^^


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 12, 2017)

And the phrase "loser with no life" would have your face underneath it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 12, 2017)

lol what i'm legit confused xDDD

Couldn't think of a more bland and cliche comeback?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 12, 2017)

I got you the greatest Valentine's gift of all time for you. A handshake!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 12, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I got you the greatest Valentine's gift of all time for you. A handshake!




You broke my heart... now I'm gonna break something of yours!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 12, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> View attachment 203413
> You broke my heart... now I'm gonna break something of yours!



A heart on a stick may die, but when it breaks, it will become a collectible you would waste your life for.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 12, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> A heart on a stick may die, but when it breaks, it will become a collectible you would waste your life for.



At least I'm not crazy enough to get the exact same collectible 12 times lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 12, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> At least I'm not crazy enough to get the exact same collectible 12 times lol



Hey! Only one of them I caught in the restocks. The others, I bought from other members.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 12, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Hey! Only one of them I caught in the restocks. The others, I bought from other members.



Still, man... I guess it's okay to show off your obsessive side once in a while


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 12, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Still, man... I guess it's okay to show off your obsessive side once in a while



You should too, xSuperMarioSunshinex!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 12, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> You should too, xSuperMarioSunshinex!



Oh god just the sight of that username makes me want to barf goo all over Isle Delfino.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 12, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Oh god just the sight of that username makes me want to barf goo all over Isle Delfino.



Well you're gonna have to clean it up if you do so. And you cannot leave until it's finished.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 12, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Well you're gonna have to clean it up if you do so. And you cannot leave until it's finished.



Nah, I'll just leave to the red guy and his annoying af water backpack.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 12, 2017)

Then you will stay in jail at Delfino Plaza, if that's what you want.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 12, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Then you will stay in jail at Delfino Plaza, if that's what you want.



I doubt those stupid Alolan Potatoes can keep me locked up for very long lol


----------



## Dim (Jul 12, 2017)

No love for Pat!

P.S. Gamecube is better!


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 12, 2017)

Game cube was my childhood so I can't argue with that lol
The Mario Kart Double Dash days


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 12, 2017)

Nice avatar!

But the only reason why your avatar sucks - no eevees.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 12, 2017)

Eevee isn't everything, you know. Why don't you go fangirl somewhere else?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 12, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Eevee isn't everything, you know. Why don't you go fangirl somewhere else?



Hey! I'm a male, not a female.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 12, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Hey! I'm a male, not a female.



_Why don't you go *fangurl* somewhere else boi_


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 12, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> _Why don't you go *fangurl* somewhere else boi_



Okay xSuperman64x!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 12, 2017)

I don't see that as an insult, Superman 64 is a beautiful game worthy of everyone's praise.

Sounds like you need to brush up on your trolling skills buddy


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 12, 2017)

Walker>Marcel.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 12, 2017)

*Prove it*


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 12, 2017)

Walker>Super Mario 64.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 12, 2017)

Ha! I knew you couldn't prove it. I'm still convinced that Marcel is better than Walker ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 12, 2017)

Marcel and Lucky are too afraid to show their real faces. Walker is brave, Marcel is not.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 12, 2017)

But Marcel is brave enough to ridicule himself in public with that ridiculous face paint. Your argument is invalid.


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 12, 2017)

Face paint? He is clearly wearing a mask that Butch put a curse on. Get your facts right.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 12, 2017)

Again, *prove it.*

bet u can't lol


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 12, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Again, *prove it.*
> 
> bet u can't lol



I... left the oven on...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 12, 2017)

RIP in peace mah boi


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 12, 2017)

I ship Kira Yoshikage X Ambulance


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 12, 2017)

IcySetsuna said:


> I ship Kira Yoshikage X Ambulance



Congratulations for taking the 6000th post. But you still suck.


----------



## Dim (Jul 12, 2017)

Congrats on post #6001! What a milestone!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2017)

give that poor hobo back his glove will ya


----------



## Dim (Jul 13, 2017)

What hobo? What're you on about?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 13, 2017)

Why do you always have such random avatars and signatures?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2017)

comes from the wrong person


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 13, 2017)

My avatars and signatures aren't random.  I usually use my mayor as my avatars and my signatures are my two towns.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 13, 2017)

Your avatar and signature may not be random but your actions totally make up for that


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2017)

since when do people have those xUsernamex formats now


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 13, 2017)

At least 12 year old me decided it would be cool to add some flair to her username unlike you


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 13, 2017)

Where is that secret box. Give it to me!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 13, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Where is that secret box. Give it to me!



You may be an open book Apple, but I'm a bit more complicated than that. The inner mechanitions of my mind are an enigma.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2017)

Because edgy emo 12 yo is "flair".. tell me what?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 13, 2017)

Tbh I can't even understand you post lol learn some english ya hippie turt


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2017)

nah learn portuguese


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 13, 2017)

I ain't got time for that 

but you obviously have the time seeing as how you have 43,600 messages on this site lol like live much


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2017)

kkkkk.. sim, n?o tenho vida


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 13, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I ain't got time for that
> 
> but you obviously have the time seeing as how you have 43,600 messages on this site lol like live much



I'm playing Super Mario Sunshine now. It's better than your favorite game.


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 13, 2017)

wow just _always_ trying to make it look like you're better, huh


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2017)

oh so you're that creepy support dude tried to call me earlier


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 13, 2017)

its a hecking stock photo mang


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 13, 2017)

Hecking?  Really?  Sorry honey but this dead meme train is leaving the station.


----------



## Dim (Jul 13, 2017)

...and that very train is about to run over your favorite squirrel! Oh no!


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 14, 2017)

y-you too.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 14, 2017)

You joined yesterday and trolled us here too? Wow!


----------



## Flare (Jul 14, 2017)

At least he's actually likeable and isn't addicted to Apples.


----------



## Dim (Jul 14, 2017)

okay


----------



## JesusBlessed (Jul 14, 2017)

Nox said:


> okay



http://imgur.com/a/47T16
that was such a good insult.


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 14, 2017)

bee and puppycat was cool about 3 years ago :^)))))


Please just bring back Bee and Puppycat ;w;


----------



## JesusBlessed (Jul 14, 2017)

IcySetsuna said:


> bee and puppycat was cool about 3 years ago :^)))))
> 
> 
> Please just bring back Bee and Puppycat ;w;



Bee and Puppycat is already back! You can watch them on VRV (but I think you have to pay, which is understandable)


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2017)

hail satan more like it


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 14, 2017)

Why have 10 red and 2 green instead of 12 red?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 14, 2017)

eeves suck


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 14, 2017)

So does Splatune!


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 14, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> So does Splatune!



Ha. Joke's on you. It's spelled "Splatoon", not "Splatune".
*
Thread Side-Note*: Though you are correct. Splatoons sucks.


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 14, 2017)

koichis stand gets an ehh

But those english parts though ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2017)

what's with that weird user title


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 14, 2017)

b-b-bites za dusto


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2017)

uh. weeb much


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 14, 2017)

yep.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 14, 2017)

IcySetsuna said:


> yep.



It's perfectly fine. I'm probably as big a fan of Jojo's Bizarre Adventure as you are, if not bigger.

Echo Act 3: Let's kill da' ho. Three freeze.

I love the profile picture as well. Stray Cat is great.

I was going to troll by spoiling Steel Ball Run or Jojolion, but I figured that'd be going too far.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2017)

Buttlet.. is that like an outlet where you can buy butts`?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 14, 2017)

If the cheese melts, it melts over you.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2017)

then i'll just lick it off man


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 14, 2017)

Eww you make me sick you dirty hippie ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2017)

was that even a troll attempt? try again :^)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 14, 2017)

If you read what they said carefully, you'll realize it is a pretty good troll attempt. ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 14, 2017)

oi are we starting a lenny chain because I wanna join ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 14, 2017)

What is a Setsuna?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 14, 2017)

Learn how to use lenny face ya noob ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 14, 2017)

Sunshine is still better than 64.


----------



## Flare (Jul 14, 2017)

I'm sure Sunshine is better at trolling than you'll ever be.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 14, 2017)

Of course Sunshine is better it trolling! Its the biggest troll of a game I've ever seen


----------



## Dim (Jul 14, 2017)

You know the best part about a game though? You don't have to play it!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 14, 2017)

Your signature isn't the only thing that's broken.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 14, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Your signature isn't the only thing that's broken.



You killed me with that comment. There's no way I have a chance against you 



Spoiler: For MarshalFangirl



Though it seems I do have a chance WITH you.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 14, 2017)

Didney?

What a stupid name.

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> Of course Sunshine is better it trolling! Its the biggest troll of a game I've ever seen



Not a troll game for me. I still have fun with it.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Jul 14, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Your signature isn't the only thing that's broken.



chill girl chill


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 14, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Didney?
> 
> What a stupid name.



Yeah, Didney. I know you've heard of it. Didney Channel, Didney Junior, Didney World, and Didneyland sound familiar to you? Or is your brain too small to remember something like that?


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Jul 14, 2017)

Buttlet32 said:


> Yeah, Didney. I know you've heard of it. Didney Channel, Didney Junior, Didney World, and Didneyland sound familiar to you? Or is your brain too small to remember something like that?



not sure if it's self aware of spelling or serious


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 14, 2017)

Not sure if you think you can get away with insulting my boyfriend or you're just stupid.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 14, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Not sure if you think you can get away with insulting my boyfriend or you're just stupid.



It's fine. I set myself up for that. Protecting me isn't worth the second ban.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 14, 2017)

I don't think things have gotten so out of hand I'll get banned.  Yet.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 14, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I don't think things have gotten so out of hand I'll get banned.  Yet.



Might I suggest we make it to where there doesn't have to be a "yet"?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 14, 2017)

Lol, anything for you.


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 14, 2017)

wryyyy? I can't compete with these insults "-"


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 14, 2017)

IcySetsuna said:


> wryyyy? I can't compete with these insults "-"



There's only one reason why you lost, Dio. There's just one simple answer. You really pissed me off.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Jul 14, 2017)

IcySetsuna said:


> wryyyy? I can't compete with these insults "-"



If you can't take the heat get out of the kitchen


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 14, 2017)

Hanzoisbae said:


> If you can't take the heat get out of the kitchen



You were a little late.


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 14, 2017)

But I am told that the meat is raw...


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 14, 2017)

IcySetsuna said:


> But I am told that the meat is raw...



You completely ignored my Jojo reference.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 14, 2017)

IcySetsuna said:


> But I am told that the meat is raw...



You completely ignored my Jojo reference.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 14, 2017)

IcySetsuna said:


> But I am told that the meat is raw...



You completely ignored my Jojo reference. How dare you!


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 14, 2017)

IcySetsuna said:


> But I am told that the meat is raw...



You completely ignored my Jojo reference. How dare you!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 14, 2017)

Meat is best served roasted.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 14, 2017)

IcySetsuna said:


> But I am told that the meat is raw...



Don't ignore my Jojo reference. How dare you!


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 14, 2017)

IcySetsuna said:


> But I am told that the meat is raw...



How dare you ignore my Jojo reference. And you call yourself a fan.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Jul 14, 2017)

Buttlet32 said:


> You were a little late.



you were a little early


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Jul 14, 2017)

Buttlet32 said:


> You were a little late.



Don't be a nuisance


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 14, 2017)

Looks like the thread glithced out.

THE ALIEN HAS RETURNED.

-Everyone runs away.-


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 14, 2017)

Hanzoisbae said:


> you were a little early



This stupid thread glitched and posted my message over five times. Now I look stupid.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 14, 2017)

So many duplicate posts WTF


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 14, 2017)

Greasy Buffoons.


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 14, 2017)

Buttlet32 said:


> Don't ignore my Jojo reference. How dare you!



It's a trolling thread huehuehue :v

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh dear god


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 14, 2017)

Thanks guys for glitching out the thread.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Still glitchin', Ditchin'?


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Jul 14, 2017)

Buttlet32 said:


> You completely ignored my Jojo reference.



u posted the same thing like 50 times


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 14, 2017)

Don't ditch class, kids.

- - - Post Merge - - -

What happened?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 14, 2017)

This thread is glitching.


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 14, 2017)

Looks like it's fine now, Bow.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 14, 2017)

Oh good.  I've never seen a post that many times in a row.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Jul 14, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Oh good.  I've never seen a post that many times in a row.



when a toddler makes a point yell it repeatedly so people can understand


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 14, 2017)

Another annoying sideways avatar...


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Jul 14, 2017)

Alien. said:


> Another annoying sideways avatar...


go suck a lemon


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 14, 2017)

Hanzoisbae said:


> when a toddler makes a point yell it repeatedly so people can understand



How about you back off and deep throat a pineapple. She didn't say anything to offend you or anyone.


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 14, 2017)

Somebody got triple ninja'd. Too slow to be a pro.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 14, 2017)

Ever hear about the Tortoise and the Hare?  Being slow isn't necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 14, 2017)

Buttlet32 said:


> How about you back off and deep throat a pineapple. She didn't say anything to offend you or anyone.



shhh...its a trolling thread I expect some fights


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 14, 2017)

Y'all need to brush up your trollin skills smdh


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 14, 2017)

They are too much in love to face the real depths of the troll thread. They will never have what it takes.

To 64- When you can't troll, you complain that others can't troll. That sends you to the bottom of the rankings.


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 14, 2017)

How does one troll in a thread? I expect like someone to nuke it, spam someones VMs, or something :v


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 14, 2017)

Oh please.  I was the queen of this thread long before I met him.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 14, 2017)

Well make room for the new queen cause I'm takin this thread


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 14, 2017)

DEUS VULT


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 14, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Oh please.  I was the queen of this thread long before I met him.



She's not lying. She got banned for her comments in this thread and almost got this thread taken down.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Jul 14, 2017)

Buttlet32 said:


> How about you back off and deep throat a pineapple. She didn't say anything to offend you or anyone.



Thanks for my tonight plans


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 15, 2017)

Doesn't surprise me that you kids have given up and started spamming.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Jul 15, 2017)

never knew I had to do more than type on a troll thread


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 15, 2017)

oh mai. can you draw a cinammon roll in love with a pineapple huehuehue.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 15, 2017)

Hanzoisbae said:


> Thanks for my tonight plans View attachment 203583



WTF IS THAT AND WHY AM I LAUGHING


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 15, 2017)

Sounds like someone needs a dictionary, unless that's too complicated for you.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Jul 15, 2017)

Alien. said:


> Doesn't surprise me that you kids have given up and started spamming.



Hit the road gramps this kid doesn't need someone to ruin the experience.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> WTF IS THAT AND WHY AM I LAUGHING


 quick sketch on ds without stylus true masterpiece


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 15, 2017)

I have no idea what that childish post even means. Not to mention, you have terrible grammar.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Jul 15, 2017)

IcySetsuna said:


> oh mai. can you draw a cinammon roll in love with a pineapple huehuehue.



if this gets popular ima start charging fool


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 15, 2017)

Hanzoisbae said:


> if this gets popular ima start charging fool



i would love to pay 5 bells '-'


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 15, 2017)

You clearly have no idea what the definition of "troll" is. It's painful to even have to reply to your garbage posts in this thread.


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 15, 2017)

here is my rendition of my post


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Jul 15, 2017)

Alien. said:


> Sounds like someone needs a dictionary, unless that's too complicated for you.



what do you expect shakespeare this is a troll thread stop complaining gramps


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 15, 2017)

Gramps? What are you 7, lol. Learm how to troll. I'm starting to get extremely bored.


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 15, 2017)

hmm
is minmin truly for the winwin?


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Jul 15, 2017)

Alien. said:


> Gramps? What are you 7, lol. Learm how to troll. I'm starting to get extremely bored.



can't believe I almost forgot I'm on a troll thread you got me but I'm not here to entertain you if your bored as mommy for a puzzle

- - - Post Merge - - -



IcySetsuna said:


> DEUS VULT



La R?volution


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 15, 2017)

As mommy for a puzzle? The grammatical mistakes in your post make me cringe harder than 10 years old kissing each other.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 15, 2017)

LEARN TO TROLL BOI

smfh


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 15, 2017)

If you're talking to me, I'd like to give you the crown if the most hypocritical human being on the plant. You have literally daid the same exact thing the last 5 times on this thread.


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 15, 2017)

WE MUST RECLAIM THE HOLY LANDS
DEUS VULT


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 15, 2017)

Stop spamming child.


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 15, 2017)

s-sorry papi


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 15, 2017)

Alien. said:


> If you're talking to me, I'd like to give you the crown if the most hypocritical human being on the plant. You have literally daid the same exact thing the last 5 times on this thread.


Smfh I'm not a human ya dummy. I'm obviously an angry starfish.


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 15, 2017)

Very original IcySetsuna. Or are you referring to me as the lazy horse?


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Jul 15, 2017)

Alien. said:


> If you're talking to me, I'd like to give you the crown if the most hypocritical human being on the plant. You have literally daid the same exact thing the last 5 times on this thread.


oh I can play that game too. daid I'm insulted to be human


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 15, 2017)

At least my mistake was pretty clear what it was supposed to mean. The second sentence in your post makes absolutely zero sense.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 15, 2017)

You're quite the critical troll lol


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 15, 2017)

Indeed.


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 15, 2017)

oh my god you four guests viewing the thread join us :v


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 15, 2017)

Those guests don't want to come here when your spamming this thread up lmao


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Jul 15, 2017)

Alien. said:


> At least my mistake was pretty clear what it was supposed to mean. The second sentence in your post makes absolutely zero sense.



no need to get butthurt about it


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 15, 2017)

rip


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Jul 15, 2017)

Alien. said:


> As mommy for a puzzle? The grammatical mistakes in your post make me cringe harder than 10 years old kissing each other.



make me cringe harder...Don't you mean makes tsk tsk tsk.


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 15, 2017)

Hanzoisbae said:


> no need to get butthurt about it



Title says troll the person abive you... I'm going to take the assumption that you either don't know how to read, or you are just a reckless person.

And you continue to do the same thing. How depressing.

IcySetsuna- Yep, this thread is done.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Jul 15, 2017)

Alien. said:


> Title says troll the person abive you... I'm going to take the assumption that you either don't know how to read, or you are just a reckless person.
> 
> And you continue to do the same thing. How depressing.
> 
> IcySetsuna- Yep, this thread is done.



well your above me now and abive you please read a dictionary child


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 15, 2017)

I don't even know...


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Jul 15, 2017)

Ooh and it says last edited by Alien.; Today at 11:50 PM. IcySetsuna yes I do believe this thread is officially done now no baffling chimp should end it.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 15, 2017)

I just went through the latest posts.  You guys are acting like kindergartners and making complete fools of yourselves.


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 15, 2017)

Hanzoisbae- Yeah, you should probably get to bed.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Jul 15, 2017)

Are you good at anything and do you care for the disabled?


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 15, 2017)

No, you're insane if you think that.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Jul 15, 2017)

Alien. said:


> Hanzoisbae- Yeah, you should probably get to bed.


yes sleep after all you do need to recover.


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 15, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I just went through the latest posts.  You guys are acting like kindergartners and making complete fools of yourselves.



Who? I want to know. And I wouldn't say anything smarty pants. Flirting with Buttlet on a troll thread is sure making you look like a giant fool.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Jul 15, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I just went through the latest posts.  You guys are acting like kindergartners and making complete fools of yourselves.



I do believe we have at least I got a kick out of it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alien. said:


> Who?



If you are really blind how did you find your way on this site.


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 15, 2017)

You are an embarrassment to this thread.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Jul 15, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I just went through the latest posts.  You guys are acting like kindergartners and making complete fools of yourselves.



now back to deep throating that pineapple


- - - Post Merge - - -



Alien. said:


> You are an embarrassment to this thread.



yep


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Jul 15, 2017)

lol night


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2017)

pineapple is the worst food


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 15, 2017)

Nope. Mushrooms are the worst food.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 15, 2017)

Nah.  Actually, apples are.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 15, 2017)

And Marshal is the werst villager.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 15, 2017)

And you are the worst speller.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 15, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> And you are the worst speller.



I purposely misspelled it to make you say that.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 15, 2017)

I don't like trolls


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 15, 2017)

Then get out of this thread sweetie.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 15, 2017)

Okay thank you :3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 15, 2017)

Glad I could help.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 15, 2017)

Are you sure about that?


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 15, 2017)

How did you get from 42 to 82?


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 15, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> How did you get from 42 to 82?



That's what I was just thinking like five minutes ago. XD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 15, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> How did you get from 42 to 82?



My blog must've been pretty popular. It wasn't for a while, but now it is.

EDIT: It's at 114 now, 14 past the goal.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 16, 2017)

Bump


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 16, 2017)

Smh bumpin a troll thread...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 16, 2017)

Smh another SpongeBob meme fanatic.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 16, 2017)

Only a dummy would have probs with spongebob memes lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 16, 2017)

Nah I'm just kidding, I love memes as much as the next person.  Truth be told, I'm running out of troll material.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 16, 2017)

Mmm gotta step up your troll game squirrel gurl.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 16, 2017)

You're probably dumber than Patrick's pet rock (I'm sorry, this is so bad lol)


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 16, 2017)

You don't seem too much brighter yourself though, considering that lame troll.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 16, 2017)

Thanks, my IQ is that of a potato


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 16, 2017)

You totally missed the last part of ny giveaway!


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 16, 2017)

I know, I just didn't think it would go so fast lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 16, 2017)

We should just let this thread die.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 16, 2017)

Death to the trolling thread :O


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 16, 2017)

There are no donuts in Twilight Princess.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> We should just let this thread die.



Why?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 16, 2017)

Cause they can't handle the trolling anymore lmao

I'm killin this


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 16, 2017)

Is mayonnaise an instrument?


----------



## Flare (Jul 16, 2017)

Is your Existence of any use?


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 16, 2017)

could ask the same for you


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 16, 2017)

There are donuts in the Twilight Princess of my imagination


----------



## macaire (Jul 17, 2017)

In my imagination you're not here


----------



## superkell (Jul 17, 2017)

Do you even have and imagination at all?


----------



## twins (Jul 17, 2017)

I figured out what you should do with your second game copy.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 17, 2017)

No one cares to check out your art. I mean, if you even consider THAT art....


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 17, 2017)

Her art is amazing, you piece of uncultured filth.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jul 17, 2017)

Trying to be nice in the troll thread? Smh...


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2017)

And pointing that out too :^)


----------



## Piezahummy (Jul 17, 2017)

Lemme get uuhhhhhhhhhh ... *BONELESS PIZZA*


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2017)

Sorry no pizza bummer for you


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 17, 2017)

I ordered a drink, and I didn't get it!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 17, 2017)

You know deep down that Ditchin is just a ripoff of Hooky


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 17, 2017)

But The Main Drain is a rip off of Ditchin', and all three are good epiosdes. So they all decided to go live happily ever after, until Oost in Bikini Bottom comes which rips off The Main Drain, but then... LOST AND FOUND comes and ends their friendship.





PS- I'll take Ditchin' over Hooky any day of the week. .


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 17, 2017)

Oooh someone took my troll too seriously

Get outta here


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 17, 2017)

Everyone knows that I'm a grouchy troll.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 17, 2017)

Yeah, I kinda pictured you looking like this.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 17, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Yeah, I kinda pictured you looking like this.



And I kinda pictured you looking like this:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 17, 2017)

Wait how'd you find a pic of me lmao


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 17, 2017)

Glad I'm such a good troll that you imagined me as a troll face.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 17, 2017)

Your welcome. BTW that was the symbol of trolling.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2017)

*you're welcome


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 17, 2017)

Oh look, another grammar Nazi.  How original.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 17, 2017)

Oh look, another Marshal fan. How original.

BTW, when is xSuperMarioSunshinex gonna troll again?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2017)

Dunno, they are too busy playing 3D Land


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 17, 2017)

She probably got scared off when I re-entered this thread.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 17, 2017)

I only wanted to know what she thinks of my user title.

And yes, I have been an attention whore the past few days. I even brought up that old giveaway thread that happened before you joined this site.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 17, 2017)

Aren't you always an attention whore?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 17, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Aren't you always an attention whore?



All trolls are attention whores.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2017)

Speaking for yourself? Good, good.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 17, 2017)

True attention whores blog mindlessly about stuff no one cares about.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2017)

Someone got ninja'd


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 17, 2017)

What a noob, copyin my user title like that lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just did smfh


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 17, 2017)

the f-word in acronyms is overrused.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2017)

So are underscores in usernames


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 17, 2017)

And quotes in signatures too.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 17, 2017)

Pokemon Sun and Moon is overrated.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2017)

yes it actually is.. so i don't think that's a troll opinion


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 17, 2017)

Yu fale at trullin'


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2017)

oh putting on that accent again... go to sleep


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 17, 2017)

Don't you have hippie things to be doing?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2017)

go back petting marshal you


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 17, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Don't you have hippie things to be doing?



Remember! Hippies are commies. If you don't want to discuss politics, we don't say "hippie".


----------



## Flare (Jul 17, 2017)

Every post you make here makes me cringe harder than seeing The Emoji Movie trailer.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2017)

That dancing sig looks.. adult


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 17, 2017)

Damn hippies be fast...


----------



## Flare (Jul 17, 2017)

Troll Queen? Better change that to Furry Queen.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 17, 2017)

Would that make you a monarch of hentai?  Based on your signature.


----------



## Flare (Jul 17, 2017)

Atleast I don't request Marshal Fanart every 3 hours.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm sorry that you feel like garbage and have to compare yourself to me.  I hope your self-confidence gets better.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 17, 2017)

And I'm sorry you were condescending enough to try and copy my user title when I'm obvs the troll queen here


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 17, 2017)

Neither of you are the troll queens here, you are the troll queens of the trash can.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 17, 2017)

Wow, is trolling two people at once allowed?


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 17, 2017)

Somebody's triggered again. Better be careful because you know what could happen.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 17, 2017)

Alien is taking trolling to the next level

Too bad I'm runnin this or id praise you


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 17, 2017)

Oh yes, the old "I pretend I'm the best when really I suck" cliche.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 17, 2017)

Well look who's talkin!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 17, 2017)

Oh yes, the old "'look who's talking' troll because I can't think of anything original to say" cliche.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 17, 2017)

Reusing the same post twice to get a point across is cliche af tho


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2017)

Pfft go back playing Luigi U


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 17, 2017)

I don't even play NSLU lol get your facts straight


----------



## Biancasbotique (Jul 17, 2017)

sorry!


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 17, 2017)

you call yourself fashionable with that avatar?


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 17, 2017)

your avatar isn't much better to look at


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 17, 2017)

Your art is godly so I can't say anything lmao


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 17, 2017)

deus vult


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 17, 2017)

IcySetsuna said:


> deus vult



Is that even a troll? "God wills it?..."
Are you a racer


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 17, 2017)

i just come and go in this thread
not really a troll :v


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 17, 2017)

Too uncreative, I see


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 17, 2017)

tanks papi


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 17, 2017)

Because using improper grammar makes you smart


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 17, 2017)

Living up to your user title, I see.


----------



## Irelia (Jul 17, 2017)

TBT's true trolling queen is, and always will be TeaBagel


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 17, 2017)

Your precious Teabagel (now Uttumori) no longer posts on this thread.  I hereby claim her spot as the trolling queen.


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 17, 2017)

Wait, if you were a memelord, where are the memes :v


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 17, 2017)

I think it is fair to say that you are one of the worse trollers in the planet. I'm sure others would agree.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 17, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Your precious Teabagel (now Uttumori) no longer posts on this thread.  I hereby claim her spot as the trolling queen.



Lol try me b


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 17, 2017)

i know :v


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 17, 2017)

You're just too delicate to be a troll, honey.


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 17, 2017)

t-tanks i think
tbh idk why i post in this thread
do i have to post something controversial or trigger someone


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 17, 2017)

Yep, basically you have to make the person above you triggered and annoyed.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 17, 2017)

You arent the trolling queen because if you were, you would be banned by now.


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 17, 2017)

wait wasnt she banned before making her a trolling queen


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 17, 2017)

A queen learns from her mistakes so she can be a better ruler.


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 17, 2017)

ill be waiting for the day the pool closes


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 17, 2017)

Smh do you even troll


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 18, 2017)

I agree. He's almost as bad at it as you are.


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 18, 2017)

k tanks for the reminder papi


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 18, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I agree. He's almost as bad at it as you are.



Wow assume gender much?


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 18, 2017)

im ok with people assuming my gender though as a mistake '-'


----------



## pinkcotton (Jul 18, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Your precious Teabagel (now Uttumori) no longer posts on this thread.  I hereby claim her spot as the trolling queen.



*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA* YOU'RE SO FUNNY (I know this was hours ago but I juts had to say it.)


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 18, 2017)

excuse me juts?
also you have to troll the person ABOVE you smh :v


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 18, 2017)

Is that a Jojo reference?


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 18, 2017)

depends :^)))))


----------



## Irelia (Jul 18, 2017)

lmao wtf is your icon


----------



## B e t h a n y (Jul 18, 2017)

Lmao meme lord? Keep moving please


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 18, 2017)

Oh no, it's edgy pear girl.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 18, 2017)

Be grateful that you don't have any orange collectibles. They will eat your ice creams. I lost my cake collectibles because one of the apples ate it.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 18, 2017)

I do have an Orange collectible.  I'm better at fruit training than you apparently.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 18, 2017)

Artgh! You're so mean to me.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 18, 2017)

Aww, I'm so sorry widdle one!  Would you like a cookie?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 18, 2017)

No way! That's a temptation to join the galactic empire. I'm a rebel.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 18, 2017)

Ha.  I get that reference.


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 18, 2017)

You guys talking about Star Trek?


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 18, 2017)

Excuse me ladybugs, last time I checked the thread was called troll the person above you, what you are doing above clearly isn't trolling.

4,666 post.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 18, 2017)

Did anyone hear that?  I think that little flea talked.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 18, 2017)

So you're the new "queen" of this thread now? have things really gotten THAT bad?


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 18, 2017)

Uh-oh, look who's baaaaaaaack...


----------



## Aquari (Jul 18, 2017)

And look who still has a garbage lineup


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 18, 2017)

y-y-you too


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 18, 2017)

At least I don't waste my life on useless pixelated images.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 18, 2017)

at least they don't have a spongebob pfp from that tar episode


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 18, 2017)

Oh look, another user wasting their life on pixelated images.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 18, 2017)

Repeating your trolls? Smh


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 18, 2017)

At least I know you're an honest person according to your user title.


----------



## Flare (Jul 18, 2017)

Perhaps they should switch User Titles with you.


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 18, 2017)

o-okay


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 18, 2017)

*Pats you on the back* don't worry, little boy.  I'll protect you from this dangerous world.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 18, 2017)

Troll queen being nice to someone? Ha, makes me question your position here.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 18, 2017)

I'm only nice to those not fit to troll.  You, my dear, are going to receive the full extent of my wrath.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 18, 2017)

Lay it on me "troll queen"


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 18, 2017)

Aww, how sweet.  The wannabe troll queen who likes to make fun of my Marshal obsession is an astrophysics nerd who fangirls over Leopold and Waluigi.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 18, 2017)

Wanna be? I'm pretty sure you copied lmao, why don'tcha look in the mirror and tell me who's a wannabe.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And it's not bad to fangirl over Leo and Waloogi, at least they're not terribly overrated like Marshal.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Jul 18, 2017)

Troll queens? Do you guys even know what that means?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 18, 2017)

No, but we know we're better than you at least.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 18, 2017)

I guarantee that Beth could out-troll you every day of the week.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 18, 2017)

I guarantee you're wrong.


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 18, 2017)

You clearly use the popularity list for choosing your villagers.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 18, 2017)

Why do you think those villagers are high on the popularity list?  People like them.


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 18, 2017)

Walker is better even though he isn't at the bottom.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 18, 2017)

The way the popularity list works is that more people like the villagers on top.  That doesn't mean Walker is a bad villager, it just means that less people like him.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Jul 18, 2017)

It's kinda like you then, not many people like you but it doesn't make you a bad person


----------



## Aquari (Jul 18, 2017)

most of your "trolls" arent even good, its basically just a normie conversation, take that shiz to the VM's and leave the ACTUAL trolling to the professionals, kbye


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 18, 2017)

The trolling queen has returned to claim her righteous spot, take that squirrel lover


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 18, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> It's kinda like you then, not many people like you but it doesn't make you a bad person



Damn.  Ok, that was pretty good.  Keep that up and you might be in the competition for Troll Queen.  Also it's troll the person above you, Bunni.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 18, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> The trolling queen has returned to claim her righteous spot, take that squirrel lover



I was going to make a joke calling you four-eyes, but I wear glasses too....so I'd also be insulting myself.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 18, 2017)

Buttlet32 said:


> I was going to make a joke calling you four-eyes, but I wear glasses too....so I'd also be insulting myself.



The four eyes joke doesnt even make sense for most people who wear glasses. It only works if your glasses have that inside zoom in square thing or have thick af glass (which means you must be basically blind lmao) My glasses are just like in the pfp. Simple layer of glass


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 18, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> The four eyes joke doesnt even make sense for most people who wear glasses. It only works if your glasses have that inside zoom in square thing or have thick af glass (which means you must be basically blind lmao) My glasses are just like in the pfp. Simple layer of glass



And who said they cared about that?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Jul 18, 2017)

I guess it was the same person who cared about your OTP


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 18, 2017)

at least my sig isn't a bunch of foliage


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 18, 2017)

duwang


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 18, 2017)

You have a nice sig, if only it weren't summer


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 18, 2017)

IcySetsuna said:


> duwang



Sad thing is a lot of these people won't understand your reference. They'll never know how beautiful of a duwang it really was.


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 18, 2017)

i guess you can say each duwangs really

bites za dusto


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 18, 2017)

I don't understand you, sorry.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 18, 2017)

Issi said:


> I don't understand you, sorry.



I understood him perfectly.

(Life is a Jojo reference)


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 18, 2017)

Gardevoir? More like Garde34 OOOOHOHOHOHO



ill gtfo now rip


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 18, 2017)

Um okay bye o.o?


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 18, 2017)

IcySetsuna said:


> Gardevoir? More like Garde34 OOOOHOHOHOHO
> 
> 
> 
> ill gtfo now rip



Bye Buddy. I hope you find your dad.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 18, 2017)

Buttlett x Ducklett :3


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 19, 2017)

gold roses take too much effort

i dun wanna remove my beautiful town ordinance

also unnecessary bump


----------



## pinkcotton (Jul 20, 2017)

Um...you know what trolls are, right?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 20, 2017)

Hopefully he does, because you clearly don't.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 20, 2017)

I'm questioning whether you know what they are, too.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 20, 2017)

Nice Sakura egg and anime sig, you WEEB
jk lol I'm probably worse than you...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 20, 2017)

Don't worry sweetie, you're much worse.


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 20, 2017)

Sweetie? What are you? A baker?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 20, 2017)

Yes.  Don't make me burn your taco shell.


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 20, 2017)

Don't make me shoot hot sauce on your squirrel causing it to eat your hat


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 20, 2017)

Don't make me shove the hot sauce bottle down your throat and make you choke on it.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 20, 2017)

You know what worse than liking anime a lot? Being savage crazy for any art you can get your hands on.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 20, 2017)

Says the girl who was so desperate for art that she ninja'd me in art thread by one minute.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 20, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Says the girl who was so desperate for art that she ninja'd me in art thread by one minute.



Yeah because I barely get art I literally had to prepare the order before the shop opened because I know how crazy you people get.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 20, 2017)

Right.  Because everyone's out to keep you from getting art.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 20, 2017)

Nah just y'all post like one second after it opens and hoard all the art ever


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 20, 2017)

At least she isn't hoarding catnip and tuna


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 20, 2017)

At least she isn't hoarding hot sauce.


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 20, 2017)

damnit.

Oh wow, Marshal, such an overrated villager. Keep your filthy tier 1 villagers away from me, you normie.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 20, 2017)

You have Ankha, Lucky, and Fauna, and Merengue is your dreamie.  STFU HYPOCRITE.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 20, 2017)

At least he isn't obsessed with a fictional squirrel


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 20, 2017)

Whoever said that "he" is actually a "he"? "He" could very well be a "she" you sexist monkey.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 20, 2017)

Oh no, you beat me lol.  He is a boy though.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 20, 2017)

I checked the gender just to make sure I wouldn't offend anyone such as yourself

Edit: I also expected like "at least I'm not obsessed with an anime character", but nice troll


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 20, 2017)

The dump called.  They want their collectibles back.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 20, 2017)

Nice to know the elusive star wand I earned is trash
Just like selling white Christmas trees in acnl for 120 TBT cough cough ripping people off cough cough 
Everyone later got one for free on each character


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 20, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> Nice to know the elusive star wand I earned is trash
> Just like selling white Christmas trees in acnl for 120 TBT cough cough ripping people off cough cough
> Everyone later got one for free on each character



Trash? I sold one for 8,000 TBT Bells. Does that sound like trash to you?


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 20, 2017)

Nope but sounds like trash to rich af fangirl over here who makes heaps of TBT by selling stuff outrageously high


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 20, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> Nope but sounds like trash to rich af fangirl over here who makes heaps of TBT by selling stuff outrageously high



Who are you calling "fangirl"?


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 20, 2017)

Who do u think
It's the only fangirl

Also was expecting a roast like you're so lonely you only have anime characters but lmao u know just taking it easy on me I guess


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 20, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> Who do u think
> It's the only fangirl
> 
> Also was expecting a roast like you're so lonely you only have anime characters but lmao u know just taking it easy on me I guess



Lemme guess? marshallover86?


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 20, 2017)

That's DAH one

Edit: it's also the one that likes to get art as cheap as possible when she literally has like 1k tbt and doesn't even feel bad if she knows the artist is underpricing and doesn't send more xD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 20, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> That's DAH one



I perfected a new username for you. Bunnilluxe (Bunnilla + Vanilluxe, the ice cream pokemon).


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 20, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I perfected a new username for you. Bunnilluxe (Bunnilla + Vanilluxe, the ice cream pokemon).



I love it, it's like deluxe edition


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 20, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> I love it, it's like deluxe edition



Nah, you're not that superior, so I'll go with Bunnillite.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 20, 2017)

Okay Alolan_Applellite

I like how when fangirl gets roasted and toasted af she leaves lmao
WHERE'S THE QUEEN NOW


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 20, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> Despite the constant negative press covfefe



Did you just copy what our president said a while ago?


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 20, 2017)

Wym our he AIN'T my president m8


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 20, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> Wym our he AIN'T my president m8



But he is of the United States.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 20, 2017)

But III don't accept him lmao


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 20, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> But III don't accept him lmao



You just said "But 3 don't accept him"

Check your grammar next time.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 20, 2017)

I did I 3 times to emphasize the length of it in text 
cHeCk yOuR eYeS gRaNdPa


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 20, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> I did I 3 times to emphasize the length of it in text
> cHeCk yOuR eYeS gRaNdPa



I'm 24 years old. Does that make me sound like a grandpa?


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 20, 2017)

YeS , at least on this website lmao


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 20, 2017)

Look at that, another D.va. Jesus, you weebs and your horrid bendOverwatch waifus.



this was so painful for me to write


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 21, 2017)

I hope you burn and die, me.
Such a bad avatar, why do you love Jojo you weeb?
Also, you have two things that you call collectibles? Normie.
Seeing your dreamies makes me cry, I mean, smh man so much mainstream villagers.


----------



## Flare (Jul 21, 2017)

Boi. Are you blind?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Jul 21, 2017)

Well I guess you're blind then too if you can't spell your username correctly flare21


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 21, 2017)

I love pears


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 21, 2017)

Pears are just wannabe apples


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 21, 2017)

Takes one to know one.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 21, 2017)

Says the person with a tasty cake


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 21, 2017)

Amazing artwork, eh... Highly doubt it.


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 21, 2017)

Think you can do better?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2017)

weeb taco :c


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 21, 2017)

At least tacos are tasty


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2017)

yours look a bit moldy


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 21, 2017)

Moldy like your eyelashes?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 21, 2017)

Damn.  That's good lol.  If only your avatar was as well thought-out as your trolls.


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 21, 2017)

At least I am with a bird and not a weirdo squirrel


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 21, 2017)

A bird isn't even a mammal.  If anything, that's even weirder than being with a squirrel.


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 21, 2017)

At least birds mate for life. Your squirrel is probably cheating


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 21, 2017)

YunaMoon said:


> At least birds mate for life. Your squirrel is probably cheating



No, you're cheating by breaking the rules.


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 21, 2017)

Rules were meant to be broken


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 21, 2017)

Not to me you burning teacup. You should've named your account XolSun.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 21, 2017)

I think you should reconsider your decision to troll.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 21, 2017)

I sense bestiality in this thread. Maybe it's you.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2017)

...says the eevee furry


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 21, 2017)

Sheila said:


> ...says the eevee furry



I'm no furry. I'm not that crazy over animals.

I would love to see the reaction from Marshallover86 if she sees this.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I'm no furry. I'm not that crazy over animals.
> 
> I would love to see the reaction from Marshallover86 if she sees this.



right...  you're applephilia lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 21, 2017)

Sheila said:


> right...  you're applephilia lol



I'm not that crazy over apples either.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2017)

Nah just Alolan ones


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 21, 2017)

I want to keep bathrooms separate, thx


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 21, 2017)

Hey there, little art whore.  Aren't you suffering from not getting your daily allotment of fanart?


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 21, 2017)

Better an art whore than being a whore for an overgrown rat. Go dress up like a nut elsewhere. Oh you already are.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 21, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Hey there, little art whore.  Aren't you suffering from not getting your daily allotment of fanart?



How am I am even an art whore LMAO 1. I don't even have as much as 1/4 of the art of your mayor, cough cough 2 albums cough cough 
and 2. at least I can relate to them in the art community bc not only do I run a shop there, but also I've visited many streams just to hang out with the artist, whereas if there's a request thing open you get all guilt trippy so that maybe they feel bad and draw your mayor, but that's not the case 
"You probably won't see this but I would be so, so, honored if you would draw a chibi of my mayor! Not that I deserve a piece from such a talented artist." 
For once in your life you're right, you don't. 
I also pay the artist a fair amount of TBT since I know the struggle myself, but you'll just get it as cheap as possible even if you know you're taking advantage of them because it's worth more, and again you have like 1,000 TBT it doesn't take too much TBT to make them feel appreciated 
// drops mic (roast of the century) //

And for Yuna, uhh your quote sounds like from no game no life


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 21, 2017)

It's from The Hunger Games

Get with the real world program and get off the manga/anime

Also get your drama off a thread that's supposed to be fun trolling and you know. Not serious.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 21, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Hey there, little art whore.  Aren't you suffering from not getting your daily allotment of fanart?



Didn't you see my troll message you were supposed to reply to, but Sheila did instead?


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 21, 2017)

Lmao but don't you know TOMFG is the epidemy of drama here? Wherever she goes, drama follows
just like the whole ask thread shenanigans 

Also I'll stick to my 2d husbando, ty ♥

oops ninjaed

Well I can't tell you anything bc I agree with that sunshine statement (gamecube memories)


----------



## Flare (Jul 21, 2017)

Your art makes me want to bleach my eyes.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 21, 2017)

Just like that ness profile


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 21, 2017)

I never said I wasn't an art whore.  I am.  But why do you deserve free art from Kanaa but I don't?  *Cough hypocrite cough*


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 21, 2017)

I'm not saying I deserved it but I stayed at all her streams, from 11pm-like 2 or 3 am each time to chat with her and the other people + watch
even after she did my character, I still came to the stream yesterday again (11pm-3am) 
And even though it was free, I tipped her 500 TBT so....


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 21, 2017)

2-3 A.M.?!  Who's the obsessed one now?  Also it was still free.  She didn't ask you to tip.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 21, 2017)

It's called being friends. But wait, I forgot you only get the art and leave lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 21, 2017)

That's not being friends.  That's called being star-struck to the point of obsession, honey.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 21, 2017)

Now kiddos. Let's not take this too far now. You all remember what happened last time it went too far.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 21, 2017)

'-' k cuz just visiting streams of my friend doesn't show I care and means I'm obsessed 
but again, that's how it appears in your brain bc you don't care

ninjaed

what happened with the campfire song my dude


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 21, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> '-' k cuz just visiting streams of my friend doesn't show I care and means I'm obsessed
> but again, that's how it appears in your brain bc you don't care
> 
> ninjaed
> ...



I took it off because it made my signature too big. Sorry.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 22, 2017)

23telttuB said:


> .yrroS .gib oot erutangis ym edam ti esuaceb ffo ti koot I



Can you say it forwards please?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 22, 2017)

Seriously?  You took the trouble to make his post (and his username) backwards?  This is how you know you have no life.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 22, 2017)

Everyone's probably happy that you'll be gone for one week so you can stop hogging all the art lmao


----------



## smallpeach (Jul 22, 2017)

Y'all up there need to stop bc internet fights are useless and a waste of time
[SUB]yes i said y'all i am of the southern dialect and purposely used it for easy roastage[/SUB]


----------



## Irelia (Jul 22, 2017)

i say yall and im from new york you aint special


also big pear


----------



## smallpeach (Jul 22, 2017)

FIGHT ME M8


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 22, 2017)

Another cringey pre-teen...

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Seriously?  You took the trouble to make his post (and his username) backwards?  This is how you know you have no life.



No one here has a life including myself.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 22, 2017)

.aluaP dna ,ikubaK ,eidloG ,reklaW ,ervehC ,eizzO ,S tnegA ,bboC ,ittecnaP -sregalliV tnerruC

Who are your villagers again?


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 22, 2017)

To be honest, I rather have a few of the names you spelled backwards become real villagers, and hope they aren't as ugly as the ones spelled the other way.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 22, 2017)

.yaw rehto eht delleps seno eht sa ylgu sa t'nera yeht epoh dna ,sregalliv laer emoceb sdrawkcab delleps uoy seman eht fo wef a evah rehtar I ,tsenoh eb oT

What language do you speak? wait it's probably some alien thing


----------



## Dim (Jul 22, 2017)

Does that person in your avi have a donkey tail? lmao


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 22, 2017)

Abuse ;-; 
AND WHAT HAPPENED TO GENOS HUH


----------



## Dim (Jul 22, 2017)

He went back to inspecting Saitama?


----------



## Irelia (Jul 22, 2017)

what even is ur icon sig or usertitle
ur like one huge glitch

- - - Post Merge - - -



smallpeach said:


> FIGHT ME M8



_*square tf up tho*_


----------



## Dim (Jul 22, 2017)

Boy if I had a nickel for every "meme lord" on here!


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 22, 2017)

Nice signature my dude


----------



## Irelia (Jul 22, 2017)

ur boyfriend is the son of satan
your mother would be proud


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 22, 2017)

You're right she'd probably start throwing triple-c holy water at me, my phone, and posters


----------



## Dim (Jul 22, 2017)

That poor phone


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 22, 2017)

It's only bc I literally have an album in my phone gallery with pictures of him <3 ❤
This s8 was already cracked at the bottom anyways lol


----------



## Dim (Jul 22, 2017)

...waht


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 22, 2017)

I just checked, it's 55 images
Also my lock and home screen are him <333


----------



## Dim (Jul 23, 2017)

You're too obsessed with him to troll me.


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 23, 2017)

What even is that avatar. Looks like a normal pepe but blurred by how much normies are overusing him.


----------



## Irelia (Jul 23, 2017)

steven universe succs


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 23, 2017)

Not as much as mermaids suck


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2017)

hurry up make me that coffee bruh


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 23, 2017)

treating fellow users on the forum as your slaves... smh


----------



## Dim (Jul 23, 2017)

Awww did Resetti slap the "signature too big" stamp on you as well?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 23, 2017)

xoN said:


> ?llew sa uoy no pmats "gib oot erutangis" eht pals itteseR did wwwA



Say it forwards please!


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 23, 2017)

Seems like an unnecessary amount of work to use an online tool to reverse his text. Don't you think.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 23, 2017)

Stop making unnecessary threads you casul


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 23, 2017)

xSuperMarioSunshinex said:


> Stop making unnecessary threads you casul



You don't understand how to play.


----------



## Flare (Jul 23, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> You don't understand how to play.



This is hilarious coming from you.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 23, 2017)

Solar Storm said:


> This is hilarious coming from you.



Nice new username you have.


----------



## Flare (Jul 23, 2017)

Apple_Can't_Troll said:


> Nice new username you have.


Same to you!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 23, 2017)

Flare said:


> Same to you!



What a dumb spoof username.


----------



## Dim (Jul 23, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Say it forwards please!


Go play word scramble please!


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 23, 2017)

Nox said:


> I don't know how to troll.



I appreciate your honesty.


----------



## Dim (Jul 23, 2017)

Alien. said:


> I appreciate your trolling.


You're too kind!


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 23, 2017)

Your sig quote thing is weird


----------



## Dim (Jul 23, 2017)

Do tell


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2017)

very creative usertitle. not


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 24, 2017)

You smell


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 24, 2017)

Pandas are lame


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 24, 2017)

Rename yourself "Imanoob"


----------



## Dim (Jul 24, 2017)

Settle it in smash huh? Then prepare for a long, merciless whooping!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2017)

give back that glove.. stop stealing it


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 24, 2017)

Excuse me but who are you to tell people what to do?


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 24, 2017)

who are you to tell someone what to do.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2017)

no i don't want cake


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 24, 2017)

You still smell


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 24, 2017)

Idk how I feel about shipping 2 fighters from completely different series..


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 24, 2017)

*Listening to Country Grammar* You're not at my level yet.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 24, 2017)

It's not hard to level up past level one.


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 24, 2017)

No it's not. But it is for you


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 24, 2017)

Takes a level one to know one


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 24, 2017)

Says the person with a simple tasty cake


----------



## Adonis-Sun (Jul 24, 2017)

...says the tumblrian weeabo


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 24, 2017)

1. I don't use Tumblr 
and 2. Learn the definition of weeaboo, if I do something cringy that's weeb-y it's on purpose
3. Even if I was a weeb, what's worse: a weeb, or a furry?


----------



## Adonis-Sun (Jul 24, 2017)

oooh yeah got me red-pawwed, lol.

Demon-hugger..(i'm assuming that is Rin as your avatar..? Blue Exorcist..?)


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 24, 2017)

Alright, it's just an anime I like.
Again I'm not a weeb lol since I'd never disrespect them. Anyways I would still prefer a weeb over a furry


----------



## Adonis-Sun (Jul 24, 2017)

what about furry weebs? Double trouble.... weebs with cat ear hats who like demonic black kitties...


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 24, 2017)

Man I wish I had a demonic black cat that was 121 years old :c
You're right that would be double trouble, I still wouldn't talk to an extreme weeb anyways lol
Edit: it's a replica hat from a character of an anime I like, you can't assume that anime merch = weeb, like again learn the definition


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 24, 2017)

-chewing on popcorn-

Anime sucks and cats shouldn't live that long


----------



## Adonis-Sun (Jul 24, 2017)

Anime Demon cats can turn huge and claw that popcorn out of your smug face


----------



## Irelia (Jul 24, 2017)

i'm pretty sure you'd get rekt by Kuro


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 24, 2017)

For a moment there I forgot this was a trolling thread.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 24, 2017)

Shush Kuro would rekt you too
All who oppose demon cat must pay


Spoiler


----------



## Dim (Jul 24, 2017)

Ew get that stupid cat outta here! Right now!


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 24, 2017)

Nox said:


> Ew get that stupid cat outta here! Right now!



Shut up you poopypants. (Yes. I am using third-grade insults)


----------



## Dim (Jul 24, 2017)

Ya okay BUTTlet


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 24, 2017)

Demon cat is coming for you next


Spoiler


----------



## Dim (Jul 24, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> Demon cat is coming for you next
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Okay demon cat meet my demon dog! 



Spoiler


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 24, 2017)

Demon dog? Meet my half demon boi


Spoiler


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 24, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> Demon dog? Meet my half demon boi
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Half-demon boy meet Satan.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 24, 2017)

I see you found his father. Well played Sir Butt


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 24, 2017)

Your sad for taking a husbando so far 

;-;


----------



## Dim (Jul 24, 2017)

Is there a person posting that I am not seeing? Or are you crazy and talking to yourself?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2017)

great, you've been stealing stuffy squirrel animals too.. oh dear


----------



## Irelia (Jul 25, 2017)

Turtles are dying at an alarming rate _and I don't care._


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 25, 2017)

How did you figure out the orange candy riddle 
H o W


----------



## Aquari (Jul 25, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> How did you figure out the orange candy riddle
> H o W



She has a brain, unlike you ;}


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 25, 2017)

but you don't have a brain either, probably just some plant instead if a brain


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 25, 2017)

HEY!! Where did you get those clothes? The toilet store?


----------



## Aquari (Jul 25, 2017)

No one cares about your garbage avi


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 25, 2017)

The 60's called. They want their opinion back. 

I'm going to let myself out.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 25, 2017)

Good, leave the trolling to the professionals, honey.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 25, 2017)

I hope your plant spouse drowns because of you.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 25, 2017)

Jokes on you, he's an aquatic plant


----------



## Flare (Jul 25, 2017)

Those Mori should be eaten dear, you really need them.


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 25, 2017)

Buttlet32 said:


> HEY!! Where did you get those clothes? The toilet store?



that makes no sense

its you, need i say anything?


----------



## Irelia (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm a better memer than you ;'D

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bunnilla said:


> How did you figure out the orange candy riddle
> H o W



_you don't realize what i went through_
I printed out the halloween post, and brought it to school. I tried to figure it out with my friends the whole day, and I even showed my physics teacher lmaoooo

Little did I know, you needed the freaking forum to solve it. So I finally got it when I was able to check around the forum for clues
is2g i went through hell for it


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 26, 2017)

No one cares


----------



## Irelia (Jul 28, 2017)

ur trash


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2017)

be careful of starch masks or you'll get pregananant


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 28, 2017)

The funny thing is, the fact that you spelled pregnant wrong. Wow.

Also, this thread makes no sense. You can not troll unless the person doesn't realize that they are being trolled.

Naming the thread this makes everyone know that they will get trolled.

Yay.

:/


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 28, 2017)

I Sii New York said:


> The funny thing is, the fact that you spelled pregnant wrong. Wow.
> 
> Also, this thread makes no sense. You can not troll unless the person doesn't realize that they are being trolled.
> 
> ...



I changed your username. How do you like it?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 28, 2017)

The pregananant thing is from a video that mocked people's spelling of pregnant on an ask site.  It's pretty hilarious, but not as hilarious as you posting just to say this thread makes no sense.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, hi there Alolan_Oranges.  Did you miss me, dear boy?


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 28, 2017)

Oh dear, look who's back.
Jk it's kinda lonely without you posting lmao, idk feels different


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 28, 2017)

Yep, I am back. Wanna play Mario Kart?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 28, 2017)

As if anyone would miss you, you apple-obsessed weeb.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 28, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> As if anyone would miss you, you apple-obsessed weeb.



I'm no weeb.

I'm gonna play Mario Kart now. Gotta get more 3-star ratings.

Or not. But Mario Kart is fun.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 28, 2017)

Just stopping by o_o I don't even know how to troll lol but people keep talking about this thread so I came to check it out


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 28, 2017)

Hello.  This thread can get pretty brutal so I wouldn't stay here unless your feelings don't get hurt very easily.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 28, 2017)

You call your trolls feel-hurting?
Hah try harder lmao


----------



## Aquari (Jul 28, 2017)

God, what an ugly sig.


----------



## Irelia (Jul 28, 2017)

teabagel > you

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bunnilla said:


> You call your trolls feel-hurting?
> Hah try harder lmao





Uttumori said:


> God, what an ugly sig.



REKT LMAO


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 28, 2017)

Everyone > you


----------



## Anactoria (Jul 28, 2017)

Wow, all of your villagers are way overrated dreamies. Do you have no personality/creativity at all?


----------



## Flare (Jul 28, 2017)

That avatar you have there would like a word with you.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 29, 2017)

Your parents would like to have a word with you about that Squidward animation.


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 29, 2017)

The site just got THAT more depressing.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 29, 2017)

That skull looks ugly. Glad it wasn't in Mario Kart.


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 29, 2017)

Not as ugly as those things in your avatar. Don't see those in Mario Kart either.


----------



## Flare (Jul 29, 2017)

That skull on your avatar is me whenever I have to see your pitiful presence on this thread.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 29, 2017)

Alien. said:


> Not as ugly as those things in your avatar. Don't see those in Mario Kart either.



I wish you can play as Eevee in Mario Kart. Eevees will always be up for grabs when they are options.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flare said:


> That skull on your avatar is me whenever I have to see your pitiful presence on this thread.



So you are Alolan_Oranges


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 29, 2017)

Why do you keep commenting here you obviously don't k ow how to troll lol


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 29, 2017)

I have to give you credit. Your poor item lineup order is a good thing because you aren't wasting countless hours posting on this headache.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 29, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Why do you keep commenting here you obviously don't k ow how to troll lol



Because I like to talk about Mario Kart 8.


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 29, 2017)

Talking about Mario Kart 8 IS better than N64's countless attempts at trolling.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 29, 2017)

Alien. said:


> Talking about Mario Kart 8 IS better than N64's countless attempts at trolling.



But his trolling is better than yours.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jul 29, 2017)

How do you know if his trolling better? You've probably dont even know what a "troll" is! XD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 29, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> How do you know if his trolling better? You've probably dont even know what a "troll" is! XD



Yes I do. It's some crazy internet meme that originally came under a bridge. The original name was "trollface"


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jul 29, 2017)

Hmmm... I wonder if you were that troll under the bridge?


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 29, 2017)

I will say, you guys are much better at trolling than the pitiful MarshalFangirl. Why did she come back?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 29, 2017)

You mean Marshallover86?


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 29, 2017)

Yes Captain Obvious.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 29, 2017)

I placed a banana peel in your path - from Mario Kart. You can't win.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 29, 2017)

I've slipped on 756 banana peels in Wario Stadium on MK64 and still got 1st, don't tell me we can't win.


----------



## wizard (Jul 29, 2017)

Get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 or get a life.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 29, 2017)

Almost two years a member and you have only less than 100 posts?


----------



## wizard (Jul 29, 2017)

Almost 3 years a member and only 12 apples?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 29, 2017)

I can only show 12 apples in my sidebar.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 30, 2017)

oranges are better


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 30, 2017)

what is with that avatar, finger guns haven't been ""cool"" since the 90s


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 30, 2017)

Neither have rainbows. Couldn't you have picked a solid color for your character's decorations?

Also, undertale? Really? Undertale is dead, mate.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 30, 2017)

What's the point of a signature that you can barely see?  Hand me a magnifying glass or something.


----------



## bryantastic (Jul 30, 2017)

Who even likes marshal anymore? He's the most dull looking villager in the whole game.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 30, 2017)

Who likes Grizzly?  He's like Tier 5 and ugly AF.


----------



## wizard (Jul 30, 2017)

Marshal is dead


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 30, 2017)

Hardly.  Have you looked at the villager popularity list lately?


----------



## wizard (Jul 30, 2017)

His spirit lives on.

- - - Post Merge - - -

But he is very dead. His life is gone. Now it's his afterlife.


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## wizard (Jul 30, 2017)

Go back to your home planet.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 30, 2017)

you're so boring i can't even figure out what to troll you with


----------



## wizard (Jul 30, 2017)

Illuminati confirmed


----------



## lucyhannahg (Jul 30, 2017)

woah that jokes older then your mum


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 30, 2017)

Speaking of mums, it's sweet that you have yours as your avatar.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 30, 2017)

Marshal is a privileged white squirrel


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 30, 2017)

You're a privileged white.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 30, 2017)

Both of your towns suck. Why? Because there are no penguins. Mine is all penguins.


----------



## lucyhannahg (Jul 30, 2017)

Squirells are better then penguins.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 30, 2017)

lucyhannahg said:


> Squirells are better then penguins.



Squirrels are stupid. Penguins aren't.

And if you cuss in my town, you will automatically get banned.


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 30, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Squirrels are stupid. Penguins aren't.
> 
> And if you cuss in my town, you will automatically get banned.



Penguins are dumb. They're birds but can't fly.


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 30, 2017)

Man, you must be so lazy that you can't make your own signature image so you just type it out instead.


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 30, 2017)

You have yellow jaundice!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 30, 2017)

No avatar, no signature, no respect for you. Come back, one year.


----------



## bryantastic (Jul 30, 2017)

Couldn't even get perfect apples?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 30, 2017)

I've been surrounded by noobs.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 30, 2017)

I've been surrounded by idiots.


----------



## bryantastic (Jul 30, 2017)

Says the girl who loves a virtual squirrel.


----------



## wizard (Jul 30, 2017)

King of Corn? You must have a lot of power!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 30, 2017)

Beau's overrated


----------



## wizard (Jul 30, 2017)

Pandas are overrated


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 30, 2017)

You're 1 day away from having joined on 9/11, and 9/11 is overrated. Stop trying to be edgy.


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 30, 2017)

Wow. Being bias by judging people by join dates. Great fun!

Yup. That is a great way to be.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 30, 2017)

your sig is so tiny, get a high def town sig lol


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 30, 2017)

Well that must mean you have bad vision, because I can read it just fine.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 30, 2017)

Yorksii said:


> Well that must mean you have bad vision, because I can read it just fine.



Mayor Aimzi of Celesteela?! You named your town after an ultra beast from Pokemon: Sun and Moon.


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 30, 2017)

Wow. I guess you have bad eyesight, too. Or maybe you just can't read/spell.

My town is spelled Celestia. Not "Celesteela"


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 30, 2017)

I only said you have a small sig because it just isn't hd, the pixels lmao I can still read your mlp trash town name anyways 
// roasted


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 30, 2017)

My little pony? What the heck are you talking about? How does my town have anything to do with MLP?

*Edit* I just looked it up and apparently its the name of a character? Wow. Making fun of my town's name just because a character from "MLP" shares it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 30, 2017)

Yorksii said:


> Wow. I guess you have bad eyesight, too. Or maybe you just can't read/spell.
> 
> My town is spelled Celestia. Not "Celesteela"



I was making fun of your town. It will be roasted by an Ultra Beast.


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 30, 2017)

Wow! A pokemon fan? How old are you, 11?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 30, 2017)

Yorksii said:


> Wow! A pokemon fan? How old are you, 11?



I'm 24 you EYE-DEE-OTT (idiot).


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 30, 2017)

Man, I really couldn't tell, based on your "roasts".


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 31, 2017)

Like yours are any better.


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 31, 2017)

wow. Here comes the "Marshal Fangirl" again. Everyone, make way! '-'


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 31, 2017)

Damn right.  Glad you know your place.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2017)

You should know yours, too.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 31, 2017)

Of course I do.  It's high above all you losers.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2017)

Speak for yourself, loser.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 31, 2017)

Ah, but I'm a higher class of loser.  Much more civilized than you peasant losers.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2017)

Nope, wouldn't think so.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 31, 2017)

Oh, I'm aware peasants like to deny their poverty.  Would you like some charity?  It would soothe my humble soul to help you.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2017)

No thanks, I could help you step down from your high horses though


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 31, 2017)

what even is your profile pic


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 31, 2017)

Can't you just decide on one signature?  Geez.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 31, 2017)

Well you can't seem to decide on one avatar lmao


----------



## lucyhannahg (Jul 31, 2017)

Super Mario 64 on the DS sucks


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 31, 2017)

And the award with the most stupidest squirrel villager selection goes to lucy. Good job.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 31, 2017)

Glad your timezone is not with us. Are you from the Philippines?


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 31, 2017)

Oh, the pokemon fanboy/girl is back. Yay! What are you going to do, throw a plastic ball at me and say that I belong to you?


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 31, 2017)

Eddsworld is trash. Pokemon is better.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 31, 2017)

Yorksii said:


> Oh, the pokemon fanboy/girl is back. Yay! What are you going to do, throw a plastic ball at me and say that I belong to you?



I'm not the biggest fan of Pokemon you know.

Also, why hasn't Pear-and-Banana responded to me?


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 31, 2017)

Because I was busy, dummy.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 31, 2017)

Pansear-and-Nana said:


> Because I was busy, dummy.



Do you even know what a "dummy" is? It's a test object!!! Do I look like a test object that has no use in the future?


----------



## Quackerz (Jul 31, 2017)

Eevee is lame.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 31, 2017)

says the person with a horrible meme as their avi and a sig in comic sans


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 31, 2017)

Quackerz said:


> Eevee is lame.



I'll make it use Shadow Ball on you for revenge for what you said.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bunninja said:


> says the person with a horrible meme as their avi and a sig in comic sans



Why did you post before me. It's my turn.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 31, 2017)

Clearly the apples in your avatar are being brutally sacrificed to those Eevees.


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 31, 2017)

Pfft. You really think you are up and above everyone else, don't you? It's sad to see you feel like that even though you are literally obsessed over a virtual squirrel.

False confidence, as I might say.


----------



## Zane (Jul 31, 2017)

hey how is everyone doing tonight


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 31, 2017)

Are you trolling us by posting this on a thread where you are supposed to be an utter jerk to the person above you? If so its working.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 31, 2017)

When are you gonna get a signature that doesn't require squinting to see?


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 31, 2017)

When are you going to get you eyes checked, because I can read my signature just fine.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 31, 2017)

I didn't say I couldn't read it, I said I needed to squint to see it.  Those villagers are blurry AF.


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 31, 2017)

Hey, hey. I'm sorry that I actually tried to make a signature while you just bought one from some random signature shop.

It is my first time ever using a photo editor.  It is an online browser one so it isn't the best.

I bet my signature is better than what you would be able to make on your own.


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 1, 2017)

I'm pretty sure that everyone just realized that I was right so no one is attempting to fight me about it. Adorable!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 1, 2017)

I can tell you made your signature yourself.  The terrible quality says it all.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 1, 2017)

Why would you fall in love with pixel people?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 1, 2017)

Why would you obsessively hoard Apples?


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 1, 2017)

I'd like to see you draw by yourself. Probably would look just as ugly as that little squirrel you worship.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 1, 2017)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't Marshal in your ugly, ant-sized signature? ****ing hypocrite.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 1, 2017)

You're a hypocrite too.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 1, 2017)

How so?


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 1, 2017)

Well, Marshal is in my sig because he ****ing lives in my town and I want to be honest. Doesn't mean I bow down to him like you do.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 1, 2017)

But you called him ugly.  Why would you have a villager you think is ugly in your town?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 1, 2017)

Yorksii said:


> Well, Marshal is in my sig because he ****ing lives in my town and I want to be honest. Doesn't mean I bow down to him like you do.



Eddsworld Trash? Well you are trash.


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 1, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> But you called him ugly.  Why would you have a villager you think is ugly in your town?



I have Hazel and Clay in my town, don't I? I HATE THEM with a passion.

Yeah, I am trash. I know that already. I never said I wasn't did I?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 1, 2017)

There's a difference between a villager that moved in randomly that you hate and a villager you clearly marked as a dreamie.


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 1, 2017)

"Obtained" doesn't mean dreamie, does it?  Obtained doesn't mean something you wanted that you got...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 1, 2017)

Um, do you even know what "obtained" means?  It's supposed to imply that you wanted that villager.


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 1, 2017)

Have you noticed that I am new to the forums?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 1, 2017)

Well what better time to learn a thing or two than the present


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 1, 2017)

Actually that is very true.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 1, 2017)

Even a newbie would know what "obtained" implies.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 1, 2017)

Yorksii said:


> Actually that is very true.



You ain't got a trollin bone in your body do ya


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 1, 2017)

Look who's talking.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 1, 2017)

O rly, I was queen of trolling for like 4 days and you were troll queen like 3 days look who's talkin now hun




Honestly idk what I'm doing anymore


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 1, 2017)

LMAO same.  It's fun to irritate the noobs though.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 1, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> LMAO same.  It's fun to irritate the noobs though.



Yeah it is


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 2, 2017)

Hello xSuperMarioSunshinex! How are you?


----------



## tifachu (Aug 2, 2017)

eevees are weak pokemon & apples are only best w/ peanut butter


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 2, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Hello xSuperMarioSunshinex! How are you?


Fan-freakin-tastic. That incomplete spoiler in your sig made my night.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 2, 2017)

tifachu said:


> eevees are weak pokemon & apples are only best w/ peanut butter



Okay ti-Raichu!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 2, 2017)

Ew look it's the Mint hoarder.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi everyone ^_^


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 2, 2017)

Wow damn we all got ninja'd.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 2, 2017)

tifachu said:


> eevees are weak pokemon & apples are only best w/ peanut butter



What are you talkin about, apples and peanut bitter? That's nasty af, caramel is the way 2 go boi

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wtf where'd all these peeps come from


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 2, 2017)

So we got the following playing:

ti-Raichu
xSuperMarioSunshinex
marshallover86
Alolan_Apples


----------



## tifachu (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 2, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Wow damn we all got ninja'd.



Except for me, since I said _hi everyone _

Ninja proof


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 2, 2017)

*Apple2012

- - - Post Merge - - -



tifachu said:


>



WTF is that lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 2, 2017)

tifachu said:


>



Your image mocking on me is just as dumb as adding animal tails and animal ears to humans like in your avatar.


----------



## tifachu (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 2, 2017)

*Do not mock her art.* You uncultured swine...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 2, 2017)

tifachu said:


>



Isn't that word offensive? If yes, then why say it?

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> *Do not mock her art.* You uncultured swine...



Ninja'd


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 2, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Isn't that word offensive? If yes, then why say it?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I'm sure a lot of words are offensive to you. Especially when Sunshine and Hate are used in the same sentence.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 2, 2017)

No one notices me 

Guess I'm troll proof too


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 2, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm sure a lot of words are offensive to you. Especially when Sunshine and Hate are used in the same sentence.



Whatever xSuperMarioSunshinex! Now go play that red coin mission where you steer lily-pads on a toxic flowing river!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Issi said:


> No one notices me
> 
> Guess I'm troll proof too



Okay, Miss-i


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 2, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Whatever xSuperMarioSunshinex! Now go play that red coin mission where you steer lily-pads on a toxic flowing river!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Wth do you even know what you're talking about lmao


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 2, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Wth do you even know what you're talking about lmao



Sunshine is the best game. I bet you have fun moving the watermelons from the hills to Surf Cabana in the third level of Super Mario Sunshine.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 2, 2017)

And I'll bet you have more fun climbing the four pillars in Shifting Sand Land and watch the top of pyramid spin up into the air and explode.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2017)

xEmoConsole666x

wait wrong thread it was not the username corrupt


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 2, 2017)

Two quotes in sig - how unoriginal.

Also, Mario Kart rocks!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2017)

More original than yours, naaah.

Also yeah Mario Kart are good, let alone the Wii U one.


----------



## Irelia (Aug 2, 2017)

to be honest, I don't think I could ever troll you bc you're too amazing

here's a gift to show my appreciation of u


Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



SIKE LMAOOOOOOO
old but classic


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 2, 2017)

Shiemi said:


> to be honest, I don't think I could ever troll you bc you're too amazing
> 
> here's a gift to show my appreciation of u
> 
> ...



Why the **** did you make me do that?


----------



## Flare (Aug 2, 2017)

Aw Fangirl trying to be tough with using censored words which you know, would never happen.


----------



## Irelia (Aug 2, 2017)

im like insanely confused by what you just said
like _what_

also ur avatar gives me anxiety


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 2, 2017)

I think you may be obsessed with your OC.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 3, 2017)

Just like you are obsessed with your animal boyfriend.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2017)

*throws Kalos pears to your Eevees*


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 3, 2017)

Sheila said:


> *throws handcuffs*



Fixed!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2017)

How was that a troll, I had that sig from one of my fav movies for some time lolol fail.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 3, 2017)

I failed at trolling you when I said what you quoted.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2017)

Yeah editing my quote? Lel like I didn't notice *cough*


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 3, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Yeah editing my quote? Lel like I didn't notice *cough*



I'm talking one of the quotes in your sig.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 3, 2017)

Do you even troll?  LMAO.


----------



## Mink777 (Aug 3, 2017)

Why are you still here? I get a headache everytime.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 3, 2017)

I could ask the same thing about you, considering you made a post dedicated to the sob story reason as to why you were leaving.  I had Jake edit it, by the way.


----------



## Mink777 (Aug 3, 2017)

They won't ban me, and my life is too depressing to do anything else, so I'm staying here for now.

How would Marshal feel now that you are cheating on him?


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 3, 2017)

I thought you quit, Alien? So, you lied? Nice going, good riddance.


----------



## Mink777 (Aug 3, 2017)

I want to get banned. Hurry up. Get me out of here.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 3, 2017)

Alien. said:


> They won't ban me, and my life is too depressing to do anything else, so I'm staying here for now.
> 
> How would Marshal feel now that you are cheating on him?



Meh, he doesn't know.


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 3, 2017)

Is that sarcasm, are you joking, or you actually in love with a virtual squirrel? If you actually are, I have no words for where humanity is going...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alien. said:


> I want to get banned. Hurry up. Get me out of here.



Also if you actually want to get banned, just cuss or harass a mod. I don't see you doing that, so I'm assuming you are just making a big scene again. Bravo!

Why get banned, just quit.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 3, 2017)

Yorksii said:


> Is that sarcasm, are you joking, or you actually in love with a virtual squirrel? If you actually are, I have no words for where humanity is going...



I'm not really dating Marshal.  He's my favorite villager, though.


----------



## Mink777 (Aug 3, 2017)

Yorksii said:


> Is that sarcasm, are you joking, or you actually in love with a virtual squirrel? If you actually are, I have no words for where humanity is going...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I'd just feel too wrong to do that. I just want to get banned, so I can just forget about this. It's hard to quit.


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 3, 2017)

Dude, I know you aren't "dating" marshal. He is a pixelated squirrel. Unless you start kissing the screen of the 3ds, you wouldn't get anywhere...


----------



## Mink777 (Aug 3, 2017)

Something tells me that is what you do with your villagers...


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 3, 2017)

Seriously? Im an aromantic asexual. You don't know anything about me.


----------



## Mink777 (Aug 3, 2017)

I hate when users like you have user titles that nobody understands, but their own selves. It's really stuck up.


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 3, 2017)

User titles? What is a user title? You mean a username or a "title?" I wrote Eddsworld trash because I like Eddsworld. A LOT of people at least know what Eddsworld is. It is extremely popular. Maybe you don't get it, but a lot of people do and would.

Also, what is "..." supposed to mean, huh!?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 3, 2017)

Damn, the salt is high today.


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 3, 2017)

Says you.


----------



## Mink777 (Aug 3, 2017)

I doubt half the people here know what that is, let alone what the user title is. Also, why is your avatar so small. The smaller the avater, the boringer the user.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 3, 2017)

Says you :3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 3, 2017)

A true wolf lover would have all the wolf villagers in their town.


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 3, 2017)

A true marshal lover would have marshal in both their towns.


----------



## tifachu (Aug 4, 2017)

Eddsworld trash more like eddsworld is trash

i never waatched eddsworld dont take my word


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 4, 2017)

Don't you know how to do anything that's not kawaii?


----------



## Sarah171 (Aug 4, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Don't you know how to do anything that's not kawaii?



don't you know any other villager besides marshal?~!?


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 5, 2017)

Man, maybe you should learn how to get a profile pic and a sig. Also, I am surprised you know how to quote, based on how new you are.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 5, 2017)

You're actually pretty good at trolling, to be honest.

But your collectibles are worthless.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 5, 2017)

Eevee is no good without its evolutions, and besides, Litten is better than Rowlet


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 5, 2017)

And popplio is better than litten...


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 5, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> And popplio is better than litten...



And Rowlet is better than Popplio...
Would you like me to keep going


----------



## wizard (Aug 5, 2017)

A real wolf lover wouldn't have cat villagers.


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 5, 2017)

Maybe you should be more creative and use another avatar instead of a default stock picture of a villager from the website.


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 5, 2017)

your avatar is so small it's almost nonexistent


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 5, 2017)

Says the person with the tiny pixel character in their sig that I can barely see.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 5, 2017)

Oh, so the person with a tiny, pixelated signature is complaining about not being able to see something?


----------



## Flare (Aug 5, 2017)

Shameful, no Rilla in your town of Diamond? Doesn't matter, she's too good for you anyway.


----------



## wizard (Aug 5, 2017)

Squidward and cat oranges don't go together at all.


----------



## bryantastic (Aug 5, 2017)

Says the weirdo with the Greek alphabet in their signature.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 5, 2017)

Looks like someone has a corn fetish. (  ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 6, 2017)

Like you and your squirrel fetish


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 6, 2017)

You and your apple fetish smh


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 6, 2017)

You and your stream fetish smh.


----------



## Anactoria (Aug 6, 2017)

Like you and your squirrel... oh wait. We all know about that


----------



## tifachu (Aug 6, 2017)

You and your marshal fetish smh

Also I just replaced Marshal in my town w/ mint cuz i got bored of him

I'm reporting u for having a huge avatar

how is it so huge anyway


----------



## Lunaa~ (Aug 6, 2017)

to cute #TEATHEHATE

EDIT:
Banned for having an animated avatar


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 6, 2017)

There's a reason why I don't like anime. It's because of girls with really short skirts.


----------



## carp (Aug 6, 2017)

love black borders sm


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 6, 2017)

King of the Hill is the only good anime out there imo...


----------



## Mink777 (Aug 6, 2017)

Wrong. All anime is awful.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 6, 2017)

Still gonna be edgy and have no avatar or signature, huh?


----------



## Mink777 (Aug 6, 2017)

Of course. I may may change it to Sirqus Alfon, however.


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 6, 2017)

Pffft.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 6, 2017)

Low quality post, one above me.


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 6, 2017)

Says the person who feels like they need to say "one above me" even though the thread already clarifies that you are trolling the person above you. You do not need to tell us that you are addressing the person above you.


----------



## Irelia (Aug 6, 2017)

lets not take things so seriously ;^) on another note the yellow candy collectible is a low tier collectible


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 6, 2017)

You have one too.


----------



## Paxx (Aug 6, 2017)

drink a ketchup smoothie


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Aug 6, 2017)

drink a mustard smoothie I can't believe there's another poorly made signature just like all the others


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 6, 2017)

Says the person what types out their dreamies and most of their sig in general...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 8, 2017)

Your town name still looks like "Celesteela".


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm liking your new signature, but your user title is cringy AF.


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 8, 2017)

Says the person whos obsessed with marshal


----------



## Quackerz (Aug 8, 2017)

hacking is so 2016


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 8, 2017)

What you say in your signature is true about you.


----------



## Zane (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 8, 2017)

GTFO with those fabulous collectibles.


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 8, 2017)

We shoule say the same about you


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 8, 2017)

You may call yourself "world class", but you're nothing more than an amateur.


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 8, 2017)

Says the person who is so uncreative that they just fill their collectable slots with apples without putting any thought into it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 8, 2017)

I have only apples in my sidebar for a reason. It's because I love apples.


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 8, 2017)

Mhmm. That doesn't alter why I think you are uncreative.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 8, 2017)

Look at you, going on and on about people's collectibles.  Yours aren't doing you any favors, sweetie.


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 8, 2017)

Excuse me but they had 2 years to get all their collectables and you have had 1 year. I haven't even been here for a month. :^)


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 8, 2017)

Do you want to know whos also Eddsworld Trash? 

MY MOM


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 9, 2017)

unoriginal joke


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Aug 9, 2017)

So this thread is for being a jerk? This will be fun.
Oh, look. An over-rated pokemon.  _How original._


----------



## carp (Aug 9, 2017)

huge eyes fan art, great


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 9, 2017)

Do you want to know who else has huge eyes fan art?

MY MOM


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 9, 2017)

I know everything about your mom.  She was at my house last night. ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 9, 2017)

Most unoriginal selection of villagers ever.


----------



## Sarah171 (Aug 9, 2017)

says the girldude with no sig


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 9, 2017)

Do you want to know who else joined btb august 4th 2017?*MY MOM*


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 9, 2017)

Wow. How old are you, 10, or... 9?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 9, 2017)

Is guessing ages your only trolling technique?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 9, 2017)

At least they actually have a trolling technique.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 9, 2017)

At least I've been on this site even longer. And the world too.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 9, 2017)

Do you even think before you post?  I don't understand a word of what you just said.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 9, 2017)

If you don't understand what I said, you must've not been smart enough.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 9, 2017)

Sorry, but if I need a translator in order to understand you when you're speaking English, you must be the stupid one.


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 9, 2017)

Do you want to know who else needs a translator in order to understand you when you're speaking English

ThatOneMarshalFangirl
Maybe its your reading abilities that need a translater


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 9, 2017)

Not trolling you 'cuz you got her good


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 10, 2017)

You think that's good trolling?  No wonder you suck at this.


----------



## Flare (Aug 10, 2017)

Same could be said for you too.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 10, 2017)

"Donald" is now a cursed name.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 10, 2017)

Apples have been cursed for a long time then


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 10, 2017)

Trying to be all edgy and me with the no profile pic, and also by saying that you "hate pears" even though you have one in your collectables. Good fun!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 10, 2017)

Sweets aren't good for you. Can you put in more nutritious collectibles please? Also, cakes and yellow candy are crap collectibles.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 10, 2017)

Yorksii said:


> Trying to be all edgy and me with the no profile pic, and also by saying that you "hate pears" even though you have one in your collectables. Good fun!



It's my fault beth has a pear lmao 
Learn to read the messages ya doofus


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 10, 2017)

You're just a bottomless pit of memes, aren't you?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 10, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> It's my fault beth has a pear lmao
> Learn to read the messages ya doofus



Why did you skip me?

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You're just a bottomless pit of memes, aren't you?



I'm guessing that your mayor is old, given that you have brown hair.


----------



## Sarah171 (Aug 10, 2017)

your apples are old


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 10, 2017)

Sarah171 said:


> your apples are old



Your trolling is weak


----------



## Irelia (Aug 10, 2017)

tf is goin on in ur sig man lmaoooo
animal crossing character in the mountains thats taunting a bunch of pokemon with an apple smfh


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 10, 2017)

You're the biggest OC whore I've ever seen.


----------



## Irelia (Aug 10, 2017)

better ocs than an ugly asf squirrel


----------



## Sarah171 (Aug 10, 2017)

your ocs are uglier asf


----------



## Irelia (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## Sarah171 (Aug 10, 2017)

ok ok theyre the ugliest things ive ever seen

thats the truth


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 10, 2017)

*okay.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 10, 2017)

Ok is a legit shortening of okay.  Stop correcting people before reading the facts.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 10, 2017)

I remember when you wasted your life on collectibles.


----------



## Sarah171 (Aug 10, 2017)

yet har u r wasting ur life on apples


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 11, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I remember when you wasted your life on collectibles.



Boi I still do that but to a lesser extent because my TBT amount must stay 900 or more...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sarah171 said:


> yet har u r wasting ur life on apples



Aren't we all just wasting our lives right now?


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 11, 2017)

Nah. I sell my artwork online and make money. I bet you are though, wasting your life kissing a virtual squirrel.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 11, 2017)

Haven't we discussed this already?  We're not dating.  Or is your memory like a goldfish's and you can only remember things for 3 seconds?


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 11, 2017)

I doubt that you are telling the truth <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 11, 2017)

Aww, you're trying to be cute by adding a heart?  I'm under the impression that you're a little kid trying to figure out how to communicate with the older people.


----------



## Irelia (Aug 11, 2017)

u write too much


----------



## Haskell (Aug 11, 2017)

You're NN ID is the creation of a 5 year old trying to type "hello there" to his grandma on Skype.


----------



## Haskell (Aug 11, 2017)

You're so repulsive, Rask, that no one even tries to troll you.


----------



## Mink777 (Aug 11, 2017)

Look who's back.


----------



## Quackerz (Aug 11, 2017)

are you so lazy you cant even add an avatar??


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 11, 2017)

You're so lazy you can't even add a proper signature, so I wouldn't talk.


----------



## pinkcotton (Aug 11, 2017)

Oh yeah, because adding a signature is athletic and takes so much energy out.


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 11, 2017)

The salt doesn't work there, sorry.


----------



## Haskell (Aug 11, 2017)

You don't work here. Leave.


----------



## Haskell (Aug 12, 2017)

Rask, you don't work ever, so you leave.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 12, 2017)

Trolling yourself?  Wow, talk about having no life.


----------



## Haskell (Aug 12, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Trolling yourself?  Wow, talk about having no life.



Says the one obsessed with Marshal.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 12, 2017)

You can be obsessed with Marshal and still have a life.


----------



## Haskell (Aug 12, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You can be obsessed with Marshal and still have a life.



lies not facts


----------



## Denise (Aug 12, 2017)

"Booya baby" enough said xox


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 12, 2017)

Ninjaed

You have nothing. So empTy


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 12, 2017)

Kind of like your soul?


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 12, 2017)

At least I have a heart for something other than Marshal
// roasted


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 12, 2017)

Yeah, it's called art.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 12, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Yeah, it's called fart.



I fixed your post to make it more accurate.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 12, 2017)

You basically just trolled her, not me.  Watching you try to be a jerk is hilarious.


----------



## Haskell (Aug 12, 2017)

You're love for me is hilarious.

wait what love


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 12, 2017)

*Your.  Also what? ._.


----------



## Haskell (Aug 12, 2017)

I'm Marshal.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 12, 2017)

You left the toilet seat up didn't you


----------



## moonford (Aug 12, 2017)

Shrek likes me better.


----------



## Haskell (Aug 12, 2017)

wow someone likes you


----------



## moonford (Aug 12, 2017)

????

What?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 12, 2017)

Zendel said:


> ????
> 
> What?



I know what Pokemon is better. The one after Quagsire.


----------



## moonford (Aug 12, 2017)

Espeon is pretty lit.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 12, 2017)

What do you mean "lit"?


----------



## moonford (Aug 12, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> What do you mean "lit"?



Like it's bright like a light/ great.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 12, 2017)

That's a compliment.  You're in the wrong thread.


----------



## moonford (Aug 12, 2017)

Nope, I'm just being an anti-troll and ruining the game which would make me a troll ironically.


----------



## Haskell (Aug 12, 2017)

trolls don't admit they're trolls


----------



## moonford (Aug 12, 2017)

And cowards edit their posts.


----------



## Irelia (Aug 13, 2017)

quagmire needs to lose some weight !!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 13, 2017)

Hey now, body shaming isn't tolerated here.  GTFO.


----------



## Irelia (Aug 13, 2017)

yea since when do u make the rules


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 13, 2017)

Since you started bullying a Pokemon.


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 13, 2017)

You always bully people's feelings so I don't see the difference  ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 13, 2017)

Right, but this isn't a thread for trolling Pokemon.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 15, 2017)

Where's that yellow letter?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 15, 2017)

There was only one 2017 yellow house released.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 15, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> There was only one 2017 yellow house released.



And you missed it. You snooze, you lose.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 15, 2017)

Who said I was snoozing?  My internet was slow because so many people were crowding the shop.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 15, 2017)

You should've been thankful that I caught an apple for you. It was hard to catch it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 15, 2017)

Where are the other trolls?


----------



## Mink777 (Aug 15, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> And you missed it. You snooze, you lose.



Nice unintentional SpongeBob reference.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 15, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> You should've been thankful that I caught an apple for you. It was hard to catch it.



I said thank you, didn't I?  I'm grateful you gave me your unwanted child.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 15, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I said thank you, didn't I?  I'm grateful you gave me your unwanted child.



I got that apple just for you. Don't say that I wanted to disown my pets.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 15, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I got that apple just for you. Don't say that I wanted to disown my pets.



Ok, if you say so.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 15, 2017)

lrignaFlahsraMenOtahT said:


> .os yas uoy fi ,kO



Thanks. Your welcome.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 15, 2017)

nalolA_selppA said:


> Thanks. Your welcome.



*Claps* Ok, that took some work.  I'm impressed.  Also *you're.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 15, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> *Claps* Ok, that took some work.  I'm impressed.  Also *you're.



If I spelled that forwards, I would get Apples_Alolan.

You couldn't spell backwards, marshallover86.


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 15, 2017)

You know it isn't normal on the internet to correct someone on the internet I think that shows alot about you


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 15, 2017)

Whatever! I can do what I want.


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 15, 2017)

someone send this guy to apple addiction rehab asap


----------



## Xerolin (Aug 16, 2017)

Someone who got their collectibles from the shop?? Heaven forbid!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 16, 2017)

Ooh what a bad girl, getting banned so much.  Do your mommy and daddy know how naughty you are on the Internet?


----------



## Xerolin (Aug 16, 2017)

pardon but you yourself aren't all that good either.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 16, 2017)

I've only been banned twice sweetie.


----------



## Xerolin (Aug 16, 2017)

# of bans =/= how bad you are
personality however is : )))))


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 16, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> # of bans =/= how bad you are
> personality however is : )))))



Which ThatOneMarshalFangirl is better than you at.


----------



## Xerolin (Aug 16, 2017)

beg pardon


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 16, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Ooh what a bad girl, getting banned so much.  Do your mommy and daddy know how naughty you are on the Internet?



**** off.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 16, 2017)

e
d
g
y
:^)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 16, 2017)

Mario will beat you.


----------



## Alsafie (Aug 16, 2017)

You can't get Pok?mon in ACNL.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 16, 2017)

Alsafie said:


> You can't get Pok?mon in ACNL.



No, but the worst of the Pokemon in my sig (Sandshrew) is better than Isabelle (the best NPC in Animal Crossing). Using that logic, all of the Pokemon in my sig are better than Mitzi the normal meowbag villager.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 16, 2017)

Isabelle is 100x cuter than Sandshrew.


----------



## Peter (Aug 16, 2017)

While this thread is supposed to be taken lightheartedly, due to some concerns I'm just posting as a reminder that Forum Rules still apply here. We can all troll each other a little but let's not take it too far.




			
				The Bell Tree Rules & Guidelines said:
			
		

> *Respecting Others*
> 
> Respect other Bell Tree members in your posts, private messages, visitor messages, Wi-Fi ratings, and other conversations.
> If you disagree with someone, please do so in a dignified manner and refrain from using personal attacks.
> ...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2017)

What did you do to those poor joints of Pikachu/Pichu?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 16, 2017)

Ew that Blue Candy looks terrible.


----------



## Flare (Aug 16, 2017)

That Poptart Egg reminds of you trying to fit in to society.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2017)

More like Donald Trump rather than Duck.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 16, 2017)

Flare said:


> That Poptart Egg reminds of you trying to fit in to society.



...What?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> More like Donald Trump rather than Duck.



How is that a troll?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2017)

because trump is a big troll lmao.

also better work on that post count man


----------



## Irelia (Aug 16, 2017)

my cousin named her pregnant cat Sheila

- - - Post Merge - - -

this is a true story


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 16, 2017)

No red or blue candy? You lose


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 16, 2017)

I'm not gonna lurk here if the trolls are gonna be this bad *walks away with popcorn*


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 16, 2017)

At least you have a red candy. But no blue, green, purple, or orange candies.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 16, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> At least you have a red candy. But no blue, green, purple, or orange candies.



Seriously? Whatever happened to those good trolls.....that's not even funny :L


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 16, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> Seriously? Whatever happened to those good trolls.....that's not even funny :L



You're one to talk, I wouldn't brag about your trolling skills either


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 17, 2017)

Okay Botari2000


----------



## Mink777 (Aug 17, 2017)

What a way to waste your life on all that fake currency that has no impact on real life. Pathetic.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 17, 2017)

I use that currency to get stuff that might normally cost me rlc what you takin about lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 20, 2017)

The Nintendo 64 is junk


----------



## wizard (Aug 20, 2017)

Apples= Illuminati


----------



## Aquari (Aug 20, 2017)

Beau=ugly villager


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 20, 2017)

Neikkocat06, how are you?


----------



## Mink777 (Aug 20, 2017)

What about you, Apple2012?


----------



## Shu (Aug 20, 2017)

Have fun at area 51


----------



## Aquari (Aug 20, 2017)

Fairies? really? grow up


----------



## Shu (Aug 20, 2017)

morimorimorimorimorimorimorimorimorimorimorimorimorimorimorimori


----------



## Aquari (Aug 20, 2017)

You don't even have the brains to center your sig


----------



## Shu (Aug 20, 2017)

11,340 posts but you still lack moris for shame.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 20, 2017)

I don't like Neopets


----------



## karma the oddity (Aug 23, 2017)

Hey, this thread is a little bitter. Why not listen to some relaxing, pleasant music from a game we all love?
https://youtu.be/07CsU0PPlGw
Here we go. Enjoy! ^^


----------



## wizard (Aug 23, 2017)

Can you crack the code?


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Aug 23, 2017)

don't even have the guts to write anything


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 23, 2017)

Actually, they did write something.  Too bad you're not smart enough to figure it out.


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 23, 2017)

I finally came back to this website, and it is sad to see that your trolling skills haven't improved at all.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 23, 2017)

They don't need improving.  Yours, on the other hand...


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 23, 2017)

Haha. You're funny... Your "roasts" fail to hurt my confidence, instead, they just make me laugh and feel better about myself.


----------



## wizard (Aug 25, 2017)

*Can you crack the code?


TROLL TROLL TROLL TROLL TROLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
























TROLL*


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 25, 2017)

LandonCrossing said:


> *Can you crack the code?
> 
> 
> TROLL TROLL TROLL TROLL TROLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
> ...



Ooh, what a clever troll you are.  Congrats.


----------



## Xerolin (Aug 26, 2017)

gee you too


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 26, 2017)

Copying other people's trolls?  How original.


----------



## wizard (Aug 26, 2017)

Marshal has rabies!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 26, 2017)

LandonCrossing said:


> Marshal has rabies!



Yeah, he got them from you.


----------



## Mink777 (Aug 26, 2017)

Can you tell political thread troll wanabe to stop lagging my page?


----------



## CuriousCharli (Aug 26, 2017)

I mean you ask for troll, comment 4 troll then complain about troll isn't very troll-y of you. Trollololol.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 27, 2017)

Never


Gonna


Give


You


Up


----------



## wizard (Aug 27, 2017)

The apples are expired.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 27, 2017)

You should've joined a day later.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 27, 2017)

Great job.  You blew your cover, you terrorist.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 27, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Great job.  You blew your cover, you terrorist.



Congratulations on winning that aspartame feather! Did you know that aspartame is bad for you?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 27, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Congratulations on winning that aspartame feather! Did you know that aspartame is bad for you?



Did you know that apples in an excessive amount is bad for you?  Thanks though, I really love my feather lol.  They're all sold out too!


----------



## wizard (Aug 29, 2017)

Your ratio of posts to bells is absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 29, 2017)

Having more bells than posts isn't so hot either.


----------



## wizard (Aug 29, 2017)

You're just jealous because I have a better ratio than you.


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 29, 2017)

I can't do it! He's pro tia in the election!


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Aug 29, 2017)

"hacker" can only afford one flower and a tasty cake
this thread is the saddest thing to touch planet earth


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 29, 2017)

Who says you're my favorite chubby koi fish?


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Aug 29, 2017)

;_;


----------



## wizard (Aug 29, 2017)

Where are the words?


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Aug 29, 2017)

somewhere in my broken heart
also missed opportunity 





Hanzoisbae said:


> don't even have the guts to write anything


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 29, 2017)

I hate when people make their words white...


----------



## wizard (Aug 29, 2017)

200

LONG LIVE THE QUEEN!


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Aug 29, 2017)

I hate racism
wow london just another pawn in tia's game


----------



## wizard (Aug 29, 2017)

Wow, are you blind? You can't even get a name right. Please get some glasses.


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 29, 2017)

Replyd to the wrong person don't mind me


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 29, 2017)

Being blind is better than being stupid.


----------



## wizard (Aug 29, 2017)

Marshal is just a white supremacist.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Aug 29, 2017)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xPfiXkTOYu8


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 29, 2017)

Oooh changing sig in reply to someone else nicee NOT


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Aug 29, 2017)

wanye would be proud NOT
sombra is a tumblr knock off


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 29, 2017)

I don't like playing this game it's 2 mean



Do you want to know who else isn't proud? MY MOM


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Aug 29, 2017)

that's so edgy I can't even top that


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 29, 2017)

GOOD


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Aug 29, 2017)

Overwatch is overrated to death I'm concerned for you at this point


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 29, 2017)

Lol your signature amuses me so I'll let you off gently.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Aug 29, 2017)

ha you have 1 less ticket than me
Holy shiz is nobody noticing these notes in my posts damn


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 29, 2017)

Hanzoisbae said:


> ha you have 1 less ticket than me
> Holy shiz is nobody noticing these notes in my posts damn



That's because I saved up for this sick Sweet Feather, honey.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Aug 29, 2017)

:0 I actually never noticed must be hacks!
london was right I am blind


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Aug 30, 2017)

oop this thead is dead almost as dead as mario kart


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2017)

Idk who that Hanzo is but calling them poop ain't gonna help


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Aug 30, 2017)

somebody can read oop correctly


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2017)

hanzo is poop


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 30, 2017)

And you have too much tickets VOTE TIA! TIA IS LORD LOVE LIFE MAKE TIA LOVE NOT WAR


----------



## wizard (Aug 31, 2017)

If everything and everyone can be hacked...

Hack the election and make Tia win.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 1, 2017)

I don't even know who the hell Tia is.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2017)

Some elephant in new leaf? go play again bruh


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 1, 2017)

Ew first pink and now blue?  Your lineup is a disaster.


----------



## wizard (Sep 1, 2017)

This is more like the "Insult the person above you..." thread.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 1, 2017)

who's this tia man


----------



## wizard (Sep 2, 2017)

Tia is an elephant that's better than merengue.


----------



## 50m4ra (Sep 2, 2017)

You like tia so you should feel bad
Does anyone notice my dislike to how mean this can get?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 3, 2017)

Just three letters in username? That's it?


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 3, 2017)

evee is a dead meme


----------



## unravel (Sep 4, 2017)

whats even more funny is this game is pointless that you dont get it and dunno what to do


----------



## wizard (Sep 4, 2017)

I want my waffles back.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 5, 2017)

A vote for Tia is a step backwards for AC:NL.


----------



## wizard (Sep 5, 2017)

A vote for Merengue is 1 step forward 2 steps back.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 5, 2017)

You stupid? She likes Marshal, not Merengue.


----------



## wizard (Sep 5, 2017)

Oh look it's the terrorist who like to make jokes about 9/11.

And I said Merengue because she keeps voting for Merengue of the Tia vs Merengue thread.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 5, 2017)

LandonCrossing said:


> Oh look it's the terrorist



This thread is called "troll the person above you", not "talk about yourself".


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 5, 2017)

Solid burn.  Are your Apples just as good at roasting people?


----------



## Aquari (Sep 5, 2017)

Hey nice boss feather, oh wait.....


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 5, 2017)

No bragging. Apples hate bragging.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Sep 5, 2017)

Congrats! You're TBT's new mod!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 5, 2017)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Congrats! You're TBT's new mod!



You're on a kids' site. South Park isn't for kids.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 5, 2017)

how to spell cringe: A P P L E S


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 5, 2017)

Uttumori said:


> Hey nice boss feather, oh wait.....



Did I say I wanted one?  No.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spear said:


> how to spell cringe: A P P L E S



Wow, even your avatar and signature are depressing.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 5, 2017)

Whats even more depressing is the fact that you're ok with having such an ugly avi/sig


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 5, 2017)

Hey NeikkoUttumori


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 5, 2017)

Uttumori said:


> Whats even more depressing is the fact that you're ok with having such an ugly avi/sig



Look who's talking.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alolan_Apples said:


> Hey NeikkoUttumori



I've kinda run out of things to troll you with.  You're just too good-natured.


----------



## Koi-Koi (Sep 5, 2017)

Have fun playing the same rehashed game every year :^)


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 5, 2017)

aww a junior with a badly compressed profile pic so adorable


----------



## Aquari (Sep 6, 2017)

Wow, talk about a HIDEOUS sig


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 6, 2017)

Wow talk about that HIDEOUS face.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 6, 2017)

Do you even *try*?


----------



## Zane (Sep 6, 2017)

excitebike ...... is too hard of a game >:/


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 6, 2017)

You're too nice.  Get out.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 6, 2017)

look who's talking, Ive seen flies troll better than you can.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 6, 2017)

Hmm.  If you're seeing flies trolling, you might wanna lay off the LSD.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 6, 2017)

C'mon that can't be all your tiny brain can come up with...


----------



## tifachu (Sep 6, 2017)

global warming isnt real, trump said so. KILL ALL TREES


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 6, 2017)

That isn't a troll.  We don't do cute here.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 6, 2017)

Go back to marshallover86


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 6, 2017)

Why don't you go back to Apple2012?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 6, 2017)

Why don't you go back to that dumpster you live in?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 6, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Why don't you go back to that dumpster you live in?



How did you know I live in a dumpster on my college campus? Stop stalking me!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 6, 2017)

Not only that, but you eat moldy ramen noodles every night for dinner.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 6, 2017)

Can you stop with the trashy talk?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 6, 2017)

Obviously you don't get the troll thread ya noob

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Not only that, but you eat moldy ramen noodles every night for dinner.



You should try it sometime. It's fantastic.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 7, 2017)

Amazing how overrun with complete scrubs this got, someone needs to teach you all how its done. Youre all disappointments.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 7, 2017)

Funny, that's what your mom said when she gave birth to you.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 7, 2017)

Thats all you got?, you obviously cant troll anymore, go back to whining about collectible prices.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 7, 2017)

damn you should change your title from sodium to sodium chloride because somebody's salty


----------



## Aquari (Sep 7, 2017)

My god your trolls are almost as bad as your sig


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 7, 2017)

Her signature is fabulous so that's a compliment.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 7, 2017)

well your sig is unicorn vomit so it makes sense that you think a horrible sig like hers is "fabulous"


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 7, 2017)

have you even touched excitebike or did you just search up "retro gifs" and clicked on the first thing you saw


----------



## Aquari (Sep 7, 2017)

I have played it once before, but the real question here is, did you really TRY to make that horrible drawing in your avi or did you just get a random 3 year old to draw it for you?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 7, 2017)

Uttumori said:


> I have played it once before, but the real question here is, did you really TRY to make that horrible drawing in your avi or did you just get a random 3 year old to draw it for you?



Let's see your art skills, since you clearly know so much about it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 8, 2017)

Why have the same mayor for two towns?


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 8, 2017)

why do you have so many rotten apples?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 8, 2017)

Says the girl that always lowballs other members.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 8, 2017)

Apples lowball is life-and-death either you waste it all or strike a deal also what do you expect from "TBT's famous bell-pincher"



Uttumori said:


> I have played it once before, but the real question here is, did you really TRY to make that horrible drawing in your avi or did you just get a random 3 year old to draw it for you?



dude thanks for the reminder I updated it last one was blurry and looked like a fetus drew it now it's inked and not blurry


----------



## Aquari (Sep 8, 2017)

Funny how you say your avi is now "updated" but it still looks exactly like garbage. Gee what a nice update, if you can even call it that...


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 8, 2017)

Uttumori said:


> I have played it once before and went off topic so nobody can notice how generic I am with "roasts" and game choices



You sure are one to speak I doubt you would ever try to create something original for your avi or sig and if you do it would only be to prove me wrong which shows how much of a sheep you are. But please continue to entertain me Uttumori my jester continue to dance for your queen.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 9, 2017)

Wow you're really basic arent you? And the fact that you have "Boi" in your avi proves that, what are you 12? Go back to watching jake paul and disney channel.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 9, 2017)

starts to dab on haters


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 9, 2017)

I don't know what religion is represented in your signature, but get it far away from me.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 9, 2017)

When are you gonna change that mole-rat you call a mayor to a better one?


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 9, 2017)

my troll doll and oranges are after youu


----------



## Aquari (Sep 9, 2017)

If you're not going to try, don't post at all.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 9, 2017)

Right, like you try at all.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 9, 2017)

Feathers and ice cream doesn't mix.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2017)

someone ate the apples eh?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 9, 2017)

Nope. They left and returned with new measages.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 9, 2017)

I hope all of your apples rot


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 9, 2017)

I hope all of your Moris wither.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 10, 2017)

My moris will wither once you actually get a good avi and sig. And by the looks of it, will never happen.


----------



## Razpup (Sep 10, 2017)

My avatar and sig aren't original...
But at least they aren't stolen from a 30-year old NES game...


----------



## Aquari (Sep 10, 2017)

A barely visible avi and a sig that looks like it was ripped strait out of the basic side of tumblr, "don't ask me what i'm doing", really?
are you really that simple minded? you cant find literally ANYTHING else for your sig? thats sad...


----------



## Razpup (Sep 10, 2017)

Actually, I did have something unique as my signature, but it was really bad. Also, don't you mean the free section of Craigslist? Text is ripped off of almost every web site. Maybe I would understand you better if you said "ava" as a shortened version of avatar rather than "avi", which is actually a audio file type.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 10, 2017)

Oooh watch out we got a "smarty-pants" here, avi has been used for avatar for a WHILE now, you've been a member here for over a year, you should know this by now


----------



## Razpup (Sep 10, 2017)

Not only have I been on a hiatus from this forums about a month after I joined, this is *troll* the person above you. Also, it should be... "Oooh, watch out, we got a "smarty-pants" here! Avi has been used in place of avatar for a while now. You've been a member here for over a year, so you should know that by now."


----------



## Aquari (Sep 10, 2017)

So you're aesthetically unappealing AND a grammar nazi, I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 10, 2017)

You're unappealing any way you look at it, so I wouldn't talk.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 10, 2017)

Thats rich coming from someone who has rainbow colored garbage as a sig.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 10, 2017)

Hahaha because your lineup is sooo attractive right now.


----------



## Shayden (Sep 10, 2017)

https://youtu.be/dQw4w9WgXcQ

its been done before but-


----------



## Cascade (Sep 10, 2017)

you are too far from me


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 10, 2017)

Ew, no signature?


----------



## Shayden (Sep 10, 2017)

is this trolling or just insulting???


----------



## Cascade (Sep 10, 2017)

give me one.

also Marshal is overrated but i have him


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 10, 2017)

<Near> said:


> is this trolling or just insulting???



Do you even know what trolling is sweetie?


----------



## Shayden (Sep 10, 2017)

yes but im starting to think you dont


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 10, 2017)

Since you haven't successfully trolled anyone here, I don't think you have the authority to say that.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 10, 2017)

got ninjad fml

stahp it squirrel girl


----------



## Aquari (Sep 10, 2017)

^Speaking of horrible avi and sigs...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 10, 2017)

Hey don't judge my hippie chomp he's good k


Besides that incomplete mori lineup makes me gag


----------



## Shayden (Sep 10, 2017)

are you really one to talk about lineups (says me with the worst lineup imaginable bUt)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 10, 2017)

Actually I am considering I don't obsess over one collectible and mess it all up with some random collectible that fits nowhere in the limeup


----------



## Aquari (Sep 10, 2017)

I can feel my stomach churn each time I see that horrendous avi


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 11, 2017)

Want Mori or feathers? Make up your own mind.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 11, 2017)

I'm like a child watching my parents fight over who looks better then getting a divorce. Well at least I get the enjoyment of watching them ramble on and on


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 11, 2017)

Is that even a troll?


----------



## Aquari (Sep 11, 2017)

Just ignore it, she's obviously not trying anymore. Speaking of not trying anymore, how drunk were you when you decided that hideous avi/sig was acceptable?


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 11, 2017)

oh shut up nobody cares for moris anyways did you just grab whatever looked cool because your collectables make you look like you were blinded when you chose them


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 11, 2017)

Uttumori said:


> Just ignore it, she's obviously not trying anymore. Speaking of not trying anymore, how drunk were you when you decided that hideous avi/sig was acceptable?



I don't drink alcohol you screaming child. I bet you'll call me a neckbeard again, NeikkoUttumori.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 11, 2017)

I saw your hand in the cooking contest it was quite hairy ,neckbeard. Check who's post is above I didn't know apples can cause you to become oblivious to your surroundings. So sorry I forgot I had to follow the rules for your "kind".

tips will make daily home life easier for both you and your child with ASD:
Be consistent. 
Stick to a schedule. 
Reward good behavior. 
Create a home safety zone. 
Look for nonverbal cues. 
Figure out the motivation behind the tantrum.
Make time for fun.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 11, 2017)

Can you say run-on sentence?  Geez, have you ever heard of grammar?


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 11, 2017)

*Can you *type a *run-on sentence?
You'll get a D for effort.


----------



## dedenne (Sep 11, 2017)

You get an F for common sense!!!


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 11, 2017)

Grammar is the way in which words are put together to form proper sentences which you obliviously don't understand.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 11, 2017)

Hello captain obvious.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 11, 2017)

When are you going to change that pile of rotting garbage you call an avi?


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 11, 2017)

what's with you and avatars you sure are one to talk with a 8bit piece of trash


----------



## Aquari (Sep 11, 2017)

Trust me you're in no position to be talking about avis, have you even looked at your own or are you really that daft?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 11, 2017)

Daft?  When were you born, the 1800's?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 11, 2017)

Uttumori said:


> When are you going to change that pile of rotting garbage you call an avi?



I'm telling Sheila you said that about her masterpiece.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 11, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm telling Sheila you said that about her masterpiece.



tell her all you want, I'm still gonna steal your juicebox tomorrow


----------



## Razpup (Sep 11, 2017)

Well, I have a juice pouch. Take that, meanie bully man! I'll report you to the teacher!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 11, 2017)

Uttumori said:


> tell her all you want, I'm still gonna steal your juicebox tomorrow



I have Sheila's permission to fight you


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 11, 2017)

The actual TBT Breakout champ is really xSuperMarioSunshinex.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 11, 2017)

Oh so you wanna fight me too? I'll eat all your apples.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 11, 2017)

They'll eat your cake first.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 11, 2017)

calm down the cake did nothing and fu**ing damn TOMFG this is a troll thread not a roast thread but still spit that fire


----------



## Razpup (Sep 11, 2017)

SHUT IT YOU HANZO MAIN


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 11, 2017)

What the hell is going on here?  I leave for a couple of hours and all of you are screaming like little kids.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 11, 2017)

Why are you lying about your hair color? I thought it was brown, not white.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 11, 2017)

I suppose your hair is yellow?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 11, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I suppose your hair is yellow?



Nope, it's brown. And I'm a cis-male, despite my mayor being cis-female.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 11, 2017)

>insert sig insult here


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 11, 2017)

Hanzoisbae said:


> >insert sig insult here



Stop lowballing others' collectibles!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 11, 2017)

Stop being so damn likeable, would you?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 11, 2017)

TOMFG stands for marshallover86 you know.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 11, 2017)

Yup.  And AA stands for Apple2012.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 11, 2017)

I envy your tbt and lack of warnings.

I got ninja'd well I guess it works on both of you


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 12, 2017)

this thread has finally been put to slumber we must wait for another user to wake it


----------



## 50m4ra (Sep 12, 2017)

Hanzoisbae said:


> this thread has finally been put to slumber we must wait for another user to wake it



Granted it doesn't become "personally attack the user above you!"


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 12, 2017)

Oranges, pears, tasty cakes? Worthless!


----------



## wizard (Sep 12, 2017)

Ok, we all know peaches are the supreme race of fruit.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 12, 2017)

If peaches are the supreme race of fruit, then Merengue must be the supreme villager with that logic.


----------



## Razpup (Sep 12, 2017)

no

blueberries are better


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 12, 2017)

Why does there have to be a supreme fruit anyway?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 12, 2017)

Apples >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Marshal


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 12, 2017)

Marshal >>>>>>>>>>>Eevees


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 12, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Marshal >>>>>>>>>>>Eevees



Did you know the greater than sign means that the lesser one eats the greater one. You're giving Eevee a big mouth, and it will eat Marshal.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 12, 2017)

So Marshal is eating your Apples?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 12, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> So Marshal is eating your Apples?



Double standards, girl; double standards.

When you use greater than to compare Marshal and Eevee, you're feeding Eevee. When I use greater than to compare apples and Marshal, I'm proving that apples are better.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 12, 2017)

Right, because logic.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 12, 2017)

i bet your mom is proud of her furry daughter


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 12, 2017)

Would you want your mom to come on here and see your profile?  I don't think so.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 12, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Right, because logic.



Even you are beginning to suck at trolling.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 12, 2017)

I don't want to troll you, to be honest.  I find it hard to be mean to overly nice people.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 12, 2017)

How weak, a REAL troll would have no problem with trolling anyone.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 12, 2017)

There's a difference between being a troll and being heartless.  Not that you would know, since you have neither a heart or a soul.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 12, 2017)

the hell who calls themselves a real troll damn need that stupid little lable to boost your fragile ego


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2017)

You're so poor, you can't even afford a cherry collectible.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 13, 2017)

if you care so much give me some tbt to buy one


----------



## Aquari (Sep 13, 2017)

Begging for tbt, how fitting.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2017)

Says the one who got all those collectibles lel


----------



## Aquari (Sep 13, 2017)

Much more valuable than yours, you forgot to mention that ;}


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 13, 2017)

XD you wish


----------



## Aquari (Sep 13, 2017)

Your one to talk, with those peasant collectibles that cost 100tbt at best, almost half of them worth only like 20


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 13, 2017)

I don't care about value of collectibles.


















*LET THE SALT FLOW*


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 13, 2017)

I don't care about your opinion.


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 13, 2017)

Hello everyone! I'm Andis, and welcome to today's cooking show! On this episode, we will be making a classic, yet somewhat modern Soap Cake! Now I know what you're thinking, who in their right mind wants a soap cake!? But we're not in our right mind so that's A-OK! But enough about that, let's get started! For ingredients, you will need cake mix, eggs, butter, milk, the most ****ed up route in existence, and some fine quality soap. Begin by mixing all of the ingredients in a bowl, and add extra soap for extra taste! Now that you are all mixed, put that bad boy in the oven for 30 seconds, and think about the scrumptious cake that will soon caress your taste buds. Once baked, take that moist cake out of the oven and slather it in some icing, strawberries, and extra soap for good measure. Once done, give it to your favorite friend and be prepared to experience true rejection. Well, that's it for today's episode, until next time, stay squeaky!
















8====================D


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 13, 2017)

its not about value its about decoration and aesthetic also that was really dumb and had nothing to do with anything random doesn't equal funny


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 13, 2017)

Wow I got ninja'd.  Um...get outta here you orange troll freak!


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 13, 2017)

hey i'm peach not a orange troll that's trump


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 13, 2017)

Lol ok I'll give you credit for that joke and let you pass without being roasted.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2017)

Wanna celebrate Christmas on October 31st?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 13, 2017)

Yep, I'll get the presents and you get the caramel apples.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 14, 2017)

Hey look, it's the weakling. Get out, the trolling world doesn't have room for softies like you.


----------



## Aazia (Sep 14, 2017)

To much Double collectibles rlly obsessed donate to sum one maybe den u can get sum more plant ones in different colours or make a pattern :]

- - - Post Merge - - -

I suck at this ;v;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 14, 2017)

No, that was decent actually.  They need to lay off the Moris.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 14, 2017)

You got ninja'd again!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 14, 2017)

and you ruined your perfect apple line-up


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 14, 2017)

Are you a demon like your little bunny rabbit Signature?


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 14, 2017)

Yes I am, actually. Thought everyone knew that. 
What are you supposed to be?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 14, 2017)

A splatoon loving weeb. What would you expect?

(Your not ruining my posting streak.)


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 14, 2017)

marie ftw


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 14, 2017)

Two oranges and a creepy toy... Hmmm


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 14, 2017)

You stare into the squid sisters' windows at night, don't you?


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 14, 2017)

Aazia said:


> To much Double collectibles rlly obsessed donate to sum one maybe den u can get sum more plant ones in different colours or make a pattern :]
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I suck at this ;v;



I'll accept! Also, have a walrus copypasta. 

Hello, I am currently 15 years old and I want to become a walrus. I know there?s a million people out there just like me, but I promise you I?m different. On December 14th, I?m moving to Antartica; home of the greatest walruses. I?ve already cut off my arms, and now slide on my stomach everywhere I go as training. I may not be a walrus yet, but I promise you if you give me a chance and the support I need, I will become the greatest walrus.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 14, 2017)

walruses aren't smexy >:[



Haydenv019 said:


> Two oranges and a creepy toy... Hmmm



same with my collectables but with just 1 orange


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 14, 2017)

It's a copypasta. Also, TBT mods gave me a warning for it. Look.




			
				Resetti said:
			
		

> Dear ThomasHasntPlayedAC,
> 
> You have received a warning at The Bell Tree Forums.
> 
> ...



- - - Post Merge - - -

Ya see?! I wish they told me this earlier.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 14, 2017)

mods are racist they let copylasagnas stay but copypastas no way


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 15, 2017)

Hanzoisbae said:


> mods are racist they let copylasagnas stay but copypastas no way



I bet you would try to lowball real stores, only offerring one quarter for a real Mercedes-Benz car.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 15, 2017)

what's a Mercedes-Benz I'm not an idiot who has an obsession with cars. Plus lowballing is a addiction must save my monies.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 15, 2017)

I hope you find mold in your birthday cake


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 15, 2017)

Uttumori said:


> I hope you find mold in your birthday cake



There's mold on all of your moris.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 15, 2017)

There's mold on your apples.

**EMOTIONAL CRIT**


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 15, 2017)

i'd take a moldy apple over seafood any day


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 15, 2017)

Should I… Nah, I'm gonna let them have their fun.

- - - Post Merge - - -



- - - Post Merge - - -

There's mold on your mold's mold. **INCEPTIONAL CRIT**


----------



## dedenne (Sep 15, 2017)

There's mold on your face.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 15, 2017)

bet their face looks better than yours


----------



## dedenne (Sep 15, 2017)

At least I have a face


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 15, 2017)

Everyone has a face.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 15, 2017)

Wow, so racist!  I bet next you'll be saying everyone has a Tetris Grid.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 15, 2017)

Same old signature. Do you have anything new?


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 15, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Everyone has a face.



so racist look at this https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tjpTVYVM5wQ


----------



## dedenne (Sep 15, 2017)

Looks like your Avatar.
Also looks fake tbh


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 15, 2017)

and you're not?


----------



## dedenne (Sep 15, 2017)

I'm a bot????
>.<
Well you're a human.


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 15, 2017)

*BREAKING NEWS! Earth no longer habitable? Our results may at surprise you.*
Studies show 100% of deaths happen on earth. Pack up your space gear and board the nearest rocket ship, because earth isn't safe to live on anymore.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 15, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Same old signature. Do you have anything new?



I'm waiting for some fanart to be made before I buy a new one.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 15, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'm waiting for some fanart to be made before I buy a new one.



But I don't see any songs in your sig. I guess you hate music.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 15, 2017)

Oh please, the song in your signature is a parody anyway.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 15, 2017)

Are you a broken record apples because all you talk about is her sig.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 15, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Oh please, the song in your signature is a parody anyway.



It's the national anthem! Not some parody song.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 15, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> It's national cringe! Not some national anthem.



Fixed your post.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 15, 2017)

that final boss feather ruins your mori line-up


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 16, 2017)

Bunnie is better


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2017)

So you think Bunnie is better than Pekoe then?


----------



## Aquari (Sep 16, 2017)

Pears are better than apples I'm 100% sure about that.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 16, 2017)

Damn, and I thought I was obsessed.  Why don't you just marry a Mori?


----------



## wizard (Sep 16, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Damn, and I thought I was obsessed.  Why don't you just marry a Mori?



Mori means forest.
So what you're saying is, you think he should marry a forest.


----------



## dedenne (Sep 16, 2017)

You should marry a tree


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2017)

Dedenne is not so cute.

By the way, I changed my signature so I can get more attention to my blog.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 16, 2017)

No one cares about your blog, Apple.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 16, 2017)

No one cares about your opinion, have you ever considered that?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2017)

Uttumori said:


> No one cares about your blog, Apple.



Judging by that logic, I can tell you don't want the Woods theme as one of the site themes. Okay.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 16, 2017)

Well then if my opinion doesn't matter, then TRUST ME yours doesn't either.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> No one cares about your opinion, have you ever considered that?



Want one of my apples? I'm looking for 10,000 TBT to sell you an apple.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 16, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Judging by that logic, I can tell you don't want the Woods theme as one of the site themes. Okay.



I really don't


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 16, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Want one of my apples? I'm looking for 10,000 TBT to sell you an apple.



Selling your children for virtual currency?  Have you no shame?


----------



## Aquari (Sep 16, 2017)

Have YOU no shame for displaying such a disgusting avi and sig?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 16, 2017)

How would you know what a good avatar/sig looks like?  You haven't had them.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 16, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> How would you know what a good avatar/sig looks like?  You haven't had them.



Well that's one thing we have in common


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2017)

Uttumori said:


> Well that's one thing we have in common



Nope, just you.

In reality, I actually like ThatOneMarshalFangirl's signature. Oh, and her original username and current username is better than every username of yours.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 16, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Nope, just you.
> 
> In reality, I actually like ThatOneMarshalFangirl's signature. Oh, and her original username and current username is better than every username of yours.



Aww, thanks!  I like your username/signature too.


----------



## Captain James (Sep 16, 2017)

-3/50

too nice for a troll


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 16, 2017)

This isn't a rating thread lmao get out


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 16, 2017)

This isn't a "Best Avatar" competition.  Get out.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> This isn't a rating thread lmao get out



Hey xSuperSackboy64x!


----------



## Zane (Sep 16, 2017)

i would have beat ur tetris score if my fossilized laptop could have loaded the arcade games


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2017)

Zane said:


> i would have beat ur tetris score if my fossilized laptop could have loaded the arcade games



It doesn't matter what the first letter of your username is. Batman is still after you.

Don't even risk changing your username to "Joker". That would make it worse.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 16, 2017)

When are you gonna give up your cringe obsession with apples, its a funny meme and all but i think we've all had enough, you've even gone as far as to "apple-fy" real life songs, are you really this pathetic? 

@hanzoisbae why not actually troll (or atleast TRY) instead of just viewing/stalking the thread like a wuss?


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 16, 2017)

This is a suicide test. If Pepe is not standing |""""""| on the table, kill yourself


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 16, 2017)

"fluffiest birb" what are you 9?


----------



## Aquari (Sep 16, 2017)

^Thats better, now to work on that ugly lineup, not as hard as you think, even with that tiny brain of yours.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 16, 2017)

Uttumori said:


> When are you gonna give up your cringe obsession with apples, its a funny meme and all but i think we've all had enough, you've even gone as far as to "apple-fy" real life songs, are you really this pathetic?



Well well, look who's being a hypocrite again.  Apples are way cuter than a boring old tree anyhow.  By the way, there's a difference between being a troll and being a complete @$$.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 16, 2017)

There you go again being a weakling and takin everything seriously, do you need some cookies and candy to make you feel better? Or better yet, take a nap, its past your bedtime anyways.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 17, 2017)

There's no shame in eating cookies and candy or taking a nap.  Aren't you late for your hourly temper tantrum?


----------



## Aquari (Sep 17, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> There's no shame in eating cookies and candy or taking a nap.  Aren't you late for your hourly temper tantrum?



Speaking of tantrums, go complain about collectible prices I'm 100% SURE that'll cheer you up.


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 17, 2017)

So anyone who's been on the /v/ board at 4chan probably knows about Mr. Bone's Wild Ride. For those who don't, it was a ride someone made for Roller Coaster Tycoon. It was one of those really slow motor car rides but with a twist. It had 30,696 feet of track and a ride time of 70 real time minutes, around four years in game time. In addition there were those props of the skeleton holding out his top hat scattered around here and there, as if to mock the customers. Needless to say, there were a lot of passengers screaming "I WANT TO GET OFF MR. BONES' WILD RIDE!"

Now here's where things get really good. Once the ride came to a stop, the passengers found themselves on a long path that took about two hours to traverse. Once they reached the end, they found themselves facing a sign that read "Mr. Bones says: The ride never ends!"

The path led straight back to the entrance of Mr. Bones' Wild Ride. There was nowhere else to go. In other words, they were ****ed. Needless to say this gained a lot of popularity on /v/ and people started making their own Mr. Bones' Wild Ride. I was one of them and made a version with the ghost train ride. You know the one that's usually a huge death trap. It didn't last as long as the original but it did have a twist. Near the end it launched the cars into a small shed with a sign on the side that said "Enjoy your stay!" I killed about 20 people with that ride and laughed my ass off as they each went one by one to their graves.

Fast forward a few weeks and I was in Busch Gardens on vacation. I was wandering around trying to decide what to ride. That's when I noticed a ride that hadn't been there the last time I visited. It was weird because it had never been advertised and there was nothing on the map about it. I figured, "What the hell" and got in line.

Surprisingly the line wasn't very long. I only waited about 10 minutes to get on. It was one of those motor car rides which is kind of weird because they already had one elsewhere in the park. Why would they open up a second one? After buckling in I looked up ahead and froze. There was a giant skeleton up ahead tipping a hat to me with a sign over his head. "No..." I whispered. The sign read "Mr. Bones' Wild Ride".

I struggled with my restraints but they wouldn't come off. I begged the employee controlling the ride to help and that I had changed my mind but he ignored me. My car started moving and I screamed in terror. Up ahead the track stretched on for what seemed like forever. "I WANT TO GET OFF MR. BONES' WILD RIDE!"


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 17, 2017)

Short posts please. I can't read long posts.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 17, 2017)

Short posts please. I can't read really long posts like yours.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 17, 2017)

Uttumori said:


> Speaking of tantrums, go complain about collectible prices I'm 100% SURE that'll cheer you up.



Yeah especially since you were the one complaining that you spent 20k on your Moris and the restock brought down the value of them.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 17, 2017)

Maybe but I didnt make a whole deal about it on TWO separate threads

- - - Post Merge - - -

MULTIPLE threads actually


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 17, 2017)

Maybe because there is an actual problem with the economy around here?  That should be obvious from the sheer amount of TBT you spent on your little pets.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 17, 2017)

I beg to differ but if your gonna cry about it then, YES OF COURSE THERE IS, HONEY!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 17, 2017)

You realize it's not just me, right?  Lots of people realize the bad shape of our economy.  But no, you've just gotta have all eyes on you all the time.  Oh well, I suppose attention makes your deflated self esteem feel better.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 17, 2017)

I sense high sodium contents coming from you,  use that salt to make an actual good troll


----------



## NathanBros (Sep 17, 2017)

What are these leaves?! Are they legal?


----------



## Aquari (Sep 17, 2017)

NathanBros said:


> What are these leaves?! Are they legal?



Of course they are, I dont think ive ever encountered such a dumb question like this! **sweats profusely* *

- - - Post Merge - - -

And they're not leaves THEYRE TREES


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 17, 2017)

If I wanted to kill myself, I'd jump from this thread's ego to their IQ.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 17, 2017)

If I wanted to kill myself, I'd paint myself to look like you and then look in the mirror.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 17, 2017)

^If *I* wanted to kill myself I'd just read all of your trolls and think they were good.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 17, 2017)

Do you even read what you write before you post?  That doesn't even make sense.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 18, 2017)

If you can't make sense of that then you mustn't be too bright


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 18, 2017)

"Mustn't"?  What is this, the colonial days?  Sorry honey, but words like that don't make you sound smart.  They make you sound old.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 18, 2017)

Thou art naive and daft


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 18, 2017)

Thou art rock headed and thus should be stoned (see what I did there?).


----------



## wizard (Sep 18, 2017)

Stoning people is nothing to joke about. I bet you don't care about the women getting stoned by ISIS in ISIS controlled territory for not wearing a burka.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 18, 2017)

Don't drag me into political affairs.  This is a trolling thread.


----------



## wizard (Sep 18, 2017)

ISIS is a terrorist group not a political party. They do not participate in political affairs. They participate in shooting people and establishing ridiculous laws in their territories that even Saudi Arabia can't stand.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 18, 2017)

all of you right now >thou art gonna kms xD

What has this thread come to?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 18, 2017)

ISIS is a popular topic on the news and the president is trying to do something about it, so I would say it is.


----------



## wizard (Sep 18, 2017)

Stoning women is not a political affair, sorry to tell ya.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 18, 2017)

I don't even know why you brought up ISIS.  Also, you realize none of these comments are supposed to be taken seriously, right?


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 18, 2017)

landon how dare you threaten to stone my mother because she won't wear a headscarf
*chews popcorn in backround


----------



## wizard (Sep 18, 2017)

Listen here missy. You're acting like a real terrorist right now. You know that?


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 18, 2017)

allah hu chocolate bar!!


----------



## wizard (Sep 18, 2017)

Oh my gosh do not bring Allah into this he did nothing wrong!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 18, 2017)

WTF why is this whole thread about Islams now?


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 18, 2017)

Jesus, Luke 18:25 you're living a lie


----------



## wizard (Sep 18, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> WTF why is this whole thread about Islams now?



Oh my gosh they are called Muslims how dare you disrespect Allah, Muhammad, and the Muslims.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 18, 2017)

muhammud alli is my grandfather and for you to mention his name is disrespectful


----------



## wizard (Sep 18, 2017)

Hanzoisbae said:


> Jesus, Luke 18:25 you're living a lie



God hates rich people!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hanzoisbae said:


> muhammud alli is my grandfather and for you to mention his name is disrespectful



Muhammad "Alli" is not the Muhammad I am talking about, I am talking about the prophet Muhammad.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 18, 2017)

yeah right sure you are speaking of muhammmmmmmmed alli and you're richer than me so well your post above explains it


----------



## wizard (Sep 18, 2017)

Oh my gosh I feel threatened.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I know you're there


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 18, 2017)

well it's your words not mine also speak of my grandmother again and I'll have to banish you to the rice fields


----------



## wizard (Sep 18, 2017)

Rice fields? Sorry, but if I'm farming your rice there won't be any rice.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok?


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 18, 2017)

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. Who is the third SPEAK MY CHILD


----------



## wizard (Sep 18, 2017)

الله يس رسابنتر ين يو


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 18, 2017)

يمكنني ترجمة جوجل أيضا you're not original al'ilh maat


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 18, 2017)

What is going on?  I'm so confused.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 18, 2017)

just translate


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 19, 2017)

No way Hanzombie!


----------



## wizard (Sep 19, 2017)

اُلله = سلام


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 19, 2017)

خدا مرده است


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 20, 2017)

I see someone finally recognizes my genius.


----------



## Haskell (Sep 20, 2017)

What genius?


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 20, 2017)

not you


----------



## Haskell (Sep 20, 2017)

And obviously not you too.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2017)

What kind of name is Raskell Flatts?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 20, 2017)

Ew your sidebar looks terrible without Apples.


----------



## Haskell (Sep 20, 2017)

Ew your sidebar looks terrible with everything


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Ew your sidebar looks terrible without Apples.



Shhh! The apples are asleep. Don't wake them up or they will be ANGRY!



Raskell said:


> Ew your sidebar looks terrible with everything



Your sidebar is the worst sidebar I ever seen.


----------



## Haskell (Sep 20, 2017)

it's troll the person above you

not troll the person who responded to you


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2017)

Hillary Clinton x Raskell


----------



## Haskell (Sep 20, 2017)

Aw. You're changing your sidebar right now... lol


----------



## wizard (Sep 20, 2017)

I feel personally attacked oh my gosh.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 20, 2017)

Tough luck sweetie, Merengue won.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2017)

But not you, marshallover86.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 20, 2017)

And what was that supposed to mean, Apple2012?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2017)

Oh, why would you waste your life on a stupid villager vs villager thread? I don't even care about the villagers.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 20, 2017)

I see you finally realized how dumb your apple line-up looked


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 20, 2017)

You can shut up about the Apple lineup because it was freaking fantastic, ok?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 20, 2017)

Don't tell people to shut up ya poopoo


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2017)

Oh, it's xSuperSackboy64x.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 20, 2017)

Why do you want a lineup of Chocolate Cakes, anyway?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Why do you want a lineup of Chocolate Cakes, anyway?



Cause Chocolate cakes are delicious.

BTW, what does xSuperMario64x think of my spoof name for her?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 20, 2017)

Sack boy is terrible lmao

But so is Super Mario Sunshine


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Sack boy is terrible lmao



So you don't like it if changed your username into something Little Big Planet-related.

Thanks for giving me ideas.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 20, 2017)

I always knew you had terrible ideas.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2017)

My favorite post on this thread is #5324.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 20, 2017)

Ofc it is. You always play by the rules.


----------



## Haskell (Sep 21, 2017)

you're so good at trolling...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 21, 2017)

Are you one of those illegal aliens Trump wants to deport?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 21, 2017)

Why would you be in love with an animal?

By the way, my favorite quotes coming from you on this thread are:



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> The real question is why the hell do you know my old username?





ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Great job. You blew your cover, you terrorist.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 21, 2017)

Look, I've said this before.  I'm not in love with Marshal.  He's my favorite villager.  DaCoSim isn't in love with Filbert, either.  She just likes him.  Also yes, those quotes are masterpieces.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 21, 2017)

Although your quotes are funny, that second one was a lie.

I wonder what your favorite quotes of mine are.


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 21, 2017)

"apples ate my cake" is not one of them


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 21, 2017)

*waiting for Pekoe to move out of Tenshi*


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 22, 2017)

There are ways to troll me still. Where's marshallover86 and xSuperMarioSunshinex?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 22, 2017)

Eh, no one really knows how to troll you well.


----------



## wizard (Sep 23, 2017)

It's not just Autumn that's here, it's also Spring, all those people in the Southern Hemisphere, always getting left out.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 23, 2017)

LandonCrossing said:


> It's not just Autumn that's here, it's also Spring, all those people in the Southern Hemisphere, always getting left out.



Who cares if southern hemisphere users are being ignored.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 23, 2017)

I still don't understand why you're betraying your Apples with Chocolate Cakes.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 24, 2017)

Fine! I put my apples back up. Are you happy now?


----------



## Paxx (Sep 24, 2017)

i am a troll, fear me


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 24, 2017)

Booooo!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 24, 2017)

Eek!  It's the Apple Ghost!


----------



## Razpup (Sep 24, 2017)

the orange ghost is MUCH better.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 24, 2017)

Razkitten said:


> the orange ghost is MUCH better.



Nope, the apple king is better.


----------



## Flare (Sep 24, 2017)

One of your apples told me they wish to rot.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 24, 2017)

Your avatar looks like your face when you walked in on me and your mom last night.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 24, 2017)

You take immature adult jokes way too far.



Seriously, that was uncalled for.


----------



## Flare (Sep 24, 2017)

Seriously? This thread triggered you again?


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 24, 2017)

How's my favorite salty af thread doing?


----------



## Flare (Sep 24, 2017)

Better without you.


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 24, 2017)

Maybe donate some of your salt to orphanages or African kids who have to eat without the extra flavor salt provides?

- - - Post Merge - - -

You'll be doing humanity a favor.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 24, 2017)

wtf do you even troll


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 24, 2017)

Yes, I'm just not wasting my salt here.


----------



## Haskell (Sep 24, 2017)

You're only wasting your brain cells.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 24, 2017)

One shiny = $5 for charity?  I'm calling BS.


----------



## Mink777 (Sep 24, 2017)

I'm back


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 24, 2017)

Oh, you were gone?


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 25, 2017)

This is my favorite high quality rip!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8LLXh5to2z0


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 26, 2017)

proof of donation to charity birb-man or I call scam


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 27, 2017)

:/ looks like he's silent


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 27, 2017)

Is this thread dead?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 27, 2017)

If not then you killed it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 27, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> If not then you killed it.



Would you like to be swallowed by that big fish?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 27, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> If not then you killed it.



Hardly.  I was told by multiple people that I'm the life of this thread.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 27, 2017)

I know you like to think highly of yourself but I'm just stating a simple fact...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 28, 2017)

Do not ignore me. I'm trying to have fun too.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2017)

that date format looks weird didn't know we had 31 months


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 28, 2017)

10/31 is October 31st, obviously.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 30, 2017)

Could you make that pic any smaller


----------



## wizard (Sep 30, 2017)

You have angered the Hummus God by saying that hummus is a word when it is in fact a God.


----------



## Haskell (Sep 30, 2017)

You have angered people on this site by being here.


----------



## wizard (Sep 30, 2017)

You have angered the Goddess of the People by not using a capital P in People.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 30, 2017)

You've angered everyone by being alive.


----------



## wizard (Sep 30, 2017)

You've angered Goddess Tia by voting Merengue, the heavens have been having problems lately because of you. The Gods will not give you a good afterlife.

The good thing is that you finally changed your signature, it made my eyes bleed previously.


----------



## NotOrange (Sep 30, 2017)

I am NOT Orange, nobody visits Tortimer anymore


----------



## Haskell (Sep 30, 2017)

What, orange?


----------



## NotOrange (Sep 30, 2017)

HEY! I AM *NOT* ORANGE! Thank you very much, alien.


----------



## Yuzu (Sep 30, 2017)

I like u bcuz orange is my favorite color


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 30, 2017)

If only your social life was as good as your art.


----------



## Yuzu (Sep 30, 2017)

If only art commissions and "mayor fan art" were the same thing lol.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 30, 2017)

Technically they are, so...


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2017)

Nice drawn on eyes, can you take off and re-attach them?


----------



## wizard (Oct 1, 2017)

Your signature is going to give people seizures


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 1, 2017)

Your face gives people seizures.


----------



## Haskell (Oct 1, 2017)

It's not nice to talk bad about yourself.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Oct 1, 2017)

bring out them kindergarten roasts


----------



## Haskell (Oct 1, 2017)

says the one in kindergarten


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 2, 2017)

Hey hey, don't you know not to talk back to your elders?


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Oct 2, 2017)

I can't think of anything...
Uh, your mayors have such _original_ names.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2017)

How much did you bribe for that tetris?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 2, 2017)

Your collectible lineup makes me cringe.


----------



## Zane (Oct 2, 2017)

I kicked Marshal out of my town 

i miss him


----------



## wizard (Oct 2, 2017)

Iv dwv' wndhrstaeind bicws' Ai chrieiryr mai ovn vei wf' hrwirying Yin'lyz.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Oct 2, 2017)

Ok
Show some decorum, man! Get some collectables!


----------



## Flare (Oct 3, 2017)

Hello


----------



## dedenne (Oct 3, 2017)

Goodbye


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 3, 2017)

Good riddance


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2017)

So you got that apple bug too I see...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 3, 2017)

At least I didn't get the pancake bug.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2017)

Pancakes are better and you know that :^)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 3, 2017)

Apples are better as avatars.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 3, 2017)

About time you honor my empire.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 3, 2017)

I've always honored your apple obsession...


----------



## wizard (Oct 3, 2017)

Vi awl nwv pitzys' ahr berhr qqaein aepoels'.

Wv vaev qqys ys' mai sycshwndz'hreq pwvst!


----------



## dedenne (Oct 3, 2017)

Well put, Mayor!!!


----------



## wizard (Oct 3, 2017)

Qein'c iv!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2017)

^Someone here loves Quim Barreiros : DDD


----------



## wizard (Oct 3, 2017)

N?o que eu disse.

I'm sorry I tried my best to say that right.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2017)

(it was a reference to the goat avatar lel)

also yeah idk what you were supposed to say with that anyways lol


----------



## wizard (Oct 3, 2017)

Where can I find one of those "angry carpet snek"'s?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2017)

Australia idk where can I buy accordion goats?


----------



## Paxx (Oct 3, 2017)

you spelled snake wrong 
really its sneeeeeek


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 3, 2017)

"Professionally lazy"?  Wow, stealing jobs is a jerk thing to do.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2017)

So is sharing fleas :^)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 3, 2017)

Nice Flower Glow Wand.  Not that it really helps your trash lineup.


----------



## Haskell (Oct 6, 2017)

You killed the thread.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 6, 2017)

Now that's a classic.  Remember when everyone was booing your trolling skills?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2017)

That One? Nah man never heard of


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 10, 2017)

Where did your green pinwheel go, Jun?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 11, 2017)

I think you should change your name to Alolan_Chocolate since you're betraying your Apples like this.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 11, 2017)

You stupid? I still love apples over choco cakes. I just have them up since Friday the 13th is coming.

To be serious, I have a sidebar of chocolate cakes when it's a holiday.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 11, 2017)

Don't call someone stupid ya stupid.


----------



## Mink777 (Oct 11, 2017)

I'm back. That itself is a troll on its own.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 11, 2017)

The purpose of this thread is to troll people, not disappoint them.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 12, 2017)

October 31st is still Christmas.


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 12, 2017)

that's not trolling


----------



## Haskell (Oct 12, 2017)

You're a troll who lives under the bridge.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alolan_Apples said:


> You stupid? I still love apples over choco cakes. I just have them up since Friday the 13th is coming.
> 
> To be serious, I have a sidebar of chocolate cakes when it's a holiday.



Columbus Day isn't or at least shouldn't be a holiday. Kek


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 12, 2017)

Fine, I'll dump Columbus Day, but the second Monday of October is now Joseph McCarthy Day, where we honor the man who fought against communists. He might even fight against political correctness if he were still alive.


----------



## Haskell (Oct 12, 2017)

He didn't fight against communists. He was a big baby.

I think your apples are poisoning your mind.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 12, 2017)

He's better than Christopher Columbus though. Did Joseph McCarthy bring diseases and killed an entire population with it?


----------



## Haskell (Oct 12, 2017)

You are the definition of a disease. ;p


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 12, 2017)

You mean yourself, right?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2017)

How about Unova_Oranges

..wrong thread


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 12, 2017)

No, you’re on the right thread for trolling.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 12, 2017)

This thread isn't for weaklings, you know.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2017)

Speak for yourself, ay?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 12, 2017)

Get out of here, you're choking everyone with your stench.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2017)

Good then we won't have to deal with you.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 12, 2017)

Who's "we"?  Everyone else will choke with me.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 13, 2017)

Only an idiot would somehow manage to choke on someone's stench. but its fine YOU'RE dying from it, its about time someone started weeding out the weaklings.


----------



## 50m4ra (Oct 13, 2017)

My mom.

This is indeed the most in depth post for all of this lame thread


----------



## Aquari (Oct 13, 2017)

50m4ra said:


> My mom.
> 
> This is indeed the most in depth post for all of this lame thread



goddammit, GET OUT


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 13, 2017)

You get out, you disgrace us with your Mori-less lineup as much as Alolan_Apples disgraces us with his Apple-less one.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 13, 2017)

look who's talkin, besides, wixx and stones may break my bones but words will never hurt my mori


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 13, 2017)

How does "look who's talking" work here?  There's sadly no Marshal collectible LMAO.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 14, 2017)

I think the scariest part about your profile is your avatar.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2017)

same can be said about your usertitle


----------



## wizard (Oct 14, 2017)

46,336 posts? Wow, what a life you got there.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 14, 2017)

wah


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 14, 2017)

Excuse me no newbies allowed.  Get out.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 14, 2017)

If you care about baseball, I bet you’re rooting for the Yankees. If so, I’m glad they lost last night.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2017)

wizard said:


> 46,336 posts? Wow, what a life you got there.



eu sei? lolol...

also nice cake dolls, i assume you painted em yourself.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 14, 2017)

That's the worst signature I've ever seen.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2017)

same, since when did you go spoop mode


----------



## deerliing (Oct 14, 2017)

bird is misspelled.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 14, 2017)

You uncultured swine how dare you not know about birbs?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 14, 2017)

Thanks for showing us who Marshal really is.


----------



## ackawai (Oct 14, 2017)

Apples are stupid


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 14, 2017)

Hello ^_^


----------



## ackawai (Oct 14, 2017)

That's not trolling, lol


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 14, 2017)

Neither is what you're doing ^-^


----------



## Aquari (Oct 14, 2017)

You're both bad, do everyone a favor and just leave instead of wasting their time.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 15, 2017)

What kind of a troll is that, coming from the Troll Queen?


----------



## 50m4ra (Oct 15, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> What kind of a troll is that, coming from the Troll Queen?





Now that is the troll queen faker  Personally I'd prefer to play a hat in time rn thank you very much


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 15, 2017)

So you say "Everything can be smacked... And everyone...". Nice


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 15, 2017)

As much as I love Poppy, she wouldn't last very long in this thread.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 15, 2017)

That's because you love Marshal, marshallover86.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 15, 2017)

So?  You love Apples and Chocolate Cakes.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 15, 2017)

Chocolate cakes existed on TBT before apples.

I also bet that you like the Yankees (the worst baseball team).


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 15, 2017)

Actually no, my parents would beat my a$$ if I liked the Yankees.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 15, 2017)

Good. Cause I don't like the stupid Yankees team. But my pet apples do.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 16, 2017)

Your choco cakes are making me too hungry D:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 16, 2017)

Yeah?  Well, your Rad Feather is making me too jealous.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 23, 2017)

Nice cosplay you made with Marshal - NOT


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 23, 2017)

Poor chocolate cake, what did it do to be replaced by Tetris


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 23, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Nice cosplay you made with Marshal - NOT



Wow, that's actually the meanest thing you've ever said on this thread.  Congrats!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> Poor chocolate cake, what did it do to be replaced by Tetris



Poor collectibles.  What did they do to deserve being displayed like that?


----------



## ackawai (Oct 23, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Wow, that's actually the meanest thing you've ever said on this thread.  Congrats!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Poor Marshal. What did he do to be trapped in Canaan? Poor guy.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 28, 2017)

Nice job killing the best basement thread.

Now where are you, ThatOneMarshalFangirl and xSuperMarioOdysseyx?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 28, 2017)

Basically we decided no one was worth the effort of trolling except Uttumori.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 28, 2017)

It’s NeikkoUttumori, not Uttumori.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 28, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Now where are you, ThatOneMarshalFangirl and xSuperMarioOdysseyx?


I'm honored that you changed my username to the second best game ever made, but unfortunately it still can't top SM64.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 29, 2017)

xSuperMarioOdysseyx said:


> I'm honored that you changed my username to the second best game ever made, but unfortunately it still can't top SM64.



Actually, it’s better than Super Mario 64. Same for Sunshine (both ambiguations are true BTW).


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 30, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Actually, it’s better than Super Mario 64. Same for Sunshine (both ambiguations are true BTW).



Oh good, your Apples are back.  That other lineup made me want to kill myself.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 30, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Actually, it’s better than Super Mario 64. Same for Sunshine (both ambiguations are true BTW).



*triggered*

I really want to ban you for making a username spelling error but I forgot this isn't the banned thread

I would like to see 64 factual pieces of evidence that suggest that either of these two games is better than SM64

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Oh good, your Apples are back.  That other lineup made me want to kill myself.



YOU MUST LEARN TO APPRECIATE THE SWEET GOODNESS OF CHOCOLATE CAKES MADAM


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 30, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> YOU MUST LEARN TO APPRECIATE THE SWEET GOODNESS OF CHOCOLATE CAKES MADAM



I like Chocolate Cakes just fine.  It was the Tetris Grid that killed it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 30, 2017)

If you make fun of my collectibles again, I’ll make fun of your ACNL boyfriend.

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> I would like to see 64 factual pieces of evidence that suggest that either of these two games is better than SM64



1. The graphics are better
2. Mario’s character design was better in both games
3. Bowser looked ugly in SM64
4. The missions were more fun in Super Mario Sunshine than in Super Mario 64
5. Super Mario 64 had no sidekicks like FLUDD or Cappy.
6. You can change Mario’s appearance in Super Mario Odyssey.
7. Worlds are bigger in Super Mario Sunshine.
8. Worlds are much bigger in Super Mario Odyssey.
9. Bosses aren’t too simple.
10. Difficulty seems reasonsble and not ridiculously easy (both games).
11. Background characters have more character development (and dialogue).
12. Music was better.
13. You got to see Princess Peach more often in both games.
14. Super Mario Sunshine and Super Mario Odyssey have better plots.
15. There are blue coins to hunt in Super Mario Sunshine.
16. There are purple coins to hunt in Super Mario Odyssey.
17. No limited lives or game over in Super Mario Odyssey.
18. There are more complicated puzzles in Super Mario Odyssey.

I’m only giving you 18 reasons. Why? Because you’re 18, not 64.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 31, 2017)

If you actually paid attention to my posts you would know he's my son, not my boyfriend.  Don't talk to me or my son ever again.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 31, 2017)

Then stop making fun of my collectibles.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 31, 2017)

I'll stop making fun of your collectibles if you actually display them in a pleasing manner, like you are now.


----------



## Quackerz (Nov 14, 2017)

Whoa! Can you have more Marshal in your aesthetic? Like, seriously, that's creepily overboard!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 14, 2017)

Don't make fun of her love for Marshal. If she likes him, let her be.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 15, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Don't make fun of her love for Marshal. If she likes him, let her be.



See, this is what I'm talking about.  You're too damn nice.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 15, 2017)

heyy marshall-kink girl how u doin bby


----------



## moonford (Nov 15, 2017)

Cornflakes have more personality than you.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 15, 2017)

Lucanosa said:


> heyy marshall-kink girl how u doin bby



Wow your listening skills are as great as your collectible lineup.  I have said multiple times that Marshal is my son but no you just gotta kink-shame.


----------



## Zane (Nov 15, 2017)

kink-shaming is my kink don't kink-shame me please


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 15, 2017)

Begone thot.


----------



## Zane (Nov 16, 2017)

can i come back yet


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 16, 2017)

Yeah I guess so.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 21, 2017)

begone thottie


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 21, 2017)

"assthetic" ???

more like your ass is pathetic. oh man


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 21, 2017)

Oh damn.  Not even gonna troll you because that roast was HOT.


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 23, 2018)

2018


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2018)

What even is your avatar seems like something you build after smokin some dank weed


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 23, 2018)

Your aesthetic has nothing to do with Nintendo 
What even is your signature? Spanish? Vietnamese? I don’t know nor do I care.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2018)

what does nintendo gotta do with it lmao. just bc you're too deep into squids

also you're bad if you can't see it's portuguese lol


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 23, 2018)

Have you even noticed that this forums is Nintendo related? Hello, ACNL ftw.
Also, i?m not bad. I?ve seen a post before telling me it was Portuguese. Get trolled.
So what if i?m deep with squids? Maybe in tens of millions of  years, Inklings will see me as a devoted fan to them and will maybe resurrect me LOL


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 23, 2018)

Ha, the Inklings will see your obsession as psychopathic, not flattering.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 23, 2018)

If Marshall was real, he would think of you the same.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2018)

Umm hello your avatar seems a bit schizophrenic


----------



## Chele (Jan 25, 2018)

“Make war not love”.

How rude of you. Get outta the forums.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2018)

it's chili not chele did you not learn fruit names properly in school?


----------



## Diancie (Jan 25, 2018)

u got 4 roses cause u can't get them in real life oHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2018)

At least I don't have Pok?mon fetishes


----------



## Diancie (Jan 25, 2018)

hayyy gurl jus tryna live up to my username

idk what else to troll u on


----------



## Marte (Jan 25, 2018)

You don't? Then maybe you should do as your signature says, and try harder


----------



## SoulEaterEvans (Jan 25, 2018)

Trolling? These comments are straight up _roasts_ XD


----------



## Akira-chan (Jan 25, 2018)

wow nice job" roasting" people great contribution buddy


----------



## Worldsvamp (Jan 25, 2018)

haven't you ever learned that light pink on white is kind of hard to read?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2018)

so is a quite random user title...


----------



## Worldsvamp (Jan 25, 2018)

its not random its a refrence, but you woulden't understand that would you?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2018)

considering your grammar and spelling, no.


----------



## Diancie (Jan 26, 2018)

your number of posts really shows you have nothing better to do


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2018)

and you are implying you do? lol


----------



## Diancie (Jan 26, 2018)

_nope_

uhhhh....u suck? idk


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2018)

lame troll try, door is to the right.


----------



## Bluebirdy (Jan 26, 2018)

Your town....needs more lowers
owned XD


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2018)

they need more what? actually i checked and it said more pwp's


----------



## Cheren (Jan 27, 2018)

You actually checked?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2018)

yes.

also you have a discord after bam the villager? awwwwww.


----------



## Cheren (Jan 27, 2018)

You wish you could be friends with me on discord.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2018)

idk who you are so no


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 28, 2018)

I’m taller than you, Jun. I’m 100 feet tall.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2018)

why would i wanna date someone that tall it could be problems lol


----------



## moonford (Jan 30, 2018)

If I had to choose between eating a brick and saying 'hi' to you, I would probably eat the brick or throw it at you because I dont want to hurt myself.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2018)

throw it on yourself instead, also i'd probably just catch the brick anyways


----------



## moonford (Jan 30, 2018)

its covered in dog faeces, i dont think you would want to. i have gloves on and i cant smell. 

why would i throw it at myself? because im ugly? fat? annoying?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2018)

Zendel said:


> its covered in dog faeces, i dont think you would want to. i have gloves on and i cant smell.
> 
> why would i throw it at myself? because im ugly? fat? annoying?



annoying would be it, idk yer appearance.

lol dude so you imply i'd be afraid of poop well i can wear gloves & wash my hands


----------



## moonford (Jan 30, 2018)

i'll throw it at your face. can your face catch a brick?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2018)

i'll just wear a full-cover helmet

also go build a wall with those bricks or stuff


----------



## moonford (Jan 30, 2018)

sorry, i condemn wall building. walls are bad, openness is good

FiRe EmBLem HerOEs is GoOd.


----------



## Zane (Jan 30, 2018)

hasn't read IT, total noob
or maybe you have by now idk LOL


----------



## moonford (Jan 30, 2018)

why would you assume that? 

you should probably stay in an elevator and never come out.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2018)

same, hope it gets stuck


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 3, 2018)

*Goes into thread* 
*Reads recent trolls* 
DAYUM
*Exits thread*


----------



## Diancie (Feb 4, 2018)

"Fangirl Mode Activated" the status of every teenage girl fangirling over one direction


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Feb 4, 2018)

o.0  

sooooooooo what direction is every fangirl tripping to go to
and where are they going (?_?)
can they not cross the street or the room or something :-?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2018)

more like FAILGAMER because you make no sense


----------



## moonford (Feb 4, 2018)

Leia isnt even that good.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2018)

better than your fake clowns tyvm bye


----------



## moonford (Feb 4, 2018)

Right, because the two roles are completely comparable.

What exactly does Leia do?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 4, 2018)

Ha, you're such a wimp that you can only handle having chibi Pennywise in your signature.  Put your big kid pants on and stick the real one in there, why don't you?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2018)

i hope marshal breaks all your balloons


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 4, 2018)

Yeah?  Well I hope your weed stash gets stolen.  (So you can come over and share mine)


----------



## moonford (Feb 4, 2018)

For someone who criticises someone for having a cuter version of a demented entity you sure do have a sad attachment to game characters rather than their actual real life counter parts. 

I bet you wouldn't even look at a squirrel.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 4, 2018)

How is that even a troll?  I love actual squirrels.  They're adorable.  If both animated and real squirrels are cute then you have no right to criticize me.


----------



## moonford (Feb 4, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> How is that even a troll?  I love actual squirrels.  They're adorable.  If both animated and real squirrels are cute then you have no right to criticize me.



Wow, I'm saying you probably barely even care about irl  squirrels not that they aren't cute. And is that all you care about? How cute they are?

And yes I do have a right to criticise you and everything you do.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2018)

more like fat legend


----------



## moonford (Feb 4, 2018)

Smh.

Skinny Legend is a term used by fat and thicc people who are being ironic, uneducated Swedish gummyfish.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2018)

we dont even have swedish fish in sweden so take you random blabber elsewhere


----------



## moonford (Feb 4, 2018)

No, I'm a parasite  

Just like the Star wars fandom, they suck the light out off everything. I just insulted myself


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2018)

go parasite yourself


----------



## moonford (Feb 4, 2018)

I'm not a parasite I'm a dementor.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Go eat some fish


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2018)

getting tired are we?


----------



## moonford (Feb 4, 2018)

I'm always tired, honey bunny. 

But I am bored.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2018)

good to know mr rubber snake


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Mar 29, 2018)

Kappa kappa kappa kappa


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Ghostkid (Mar 30, 2018)

YOU MISSED THE OPPORTUNITY TO PUT SOMETHING IN WHITE TEXT


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2018)

such spoop very creep... not


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 30, 2018)

I thought this died long ago.  Go drink some marijuano, evil hippie!


----------



## Flare (Mar 30, 2018)

Months later and your trolls are still trash.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 31, 2018)

Flare said:


> Months later and your trolls are still trash.



You are trash too.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2018)

those cakes looks suspiciously like they are made of rubber


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 31, 2018)

Username: Sheila
Title: commie turt dictator?
Join Date: October 16, 2013
Posts: Too many
Bells: Really low
3DS: 3025-0828-1588


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2018)

Kalos_Pears
Always offline
Eevees like Stalin too


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 31, 2018)

Nice going! You made Eevee look like the worst Pokemon ever.

Who will I like now?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2018)

Garbodor is a good option, your trolls are garbage so


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 31, 2018)

I shall catch a Trubbish next time I play Ultra Sun again. I will name her Sheila.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2018)

I'll name all my Eevees Stalin in your honour.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 31, 2018)

I hate your idol.

I believe your idol is Karl Marx.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2018)

Yeah and yours is Hitler


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 31, 2018)

I would never honor someone that evil.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2018)

You already do heuehuehue.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 31, 2018)

Trump is not that evil. People may compare him to Hitler, but he is the antithesis of Hitler.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2018)

Are you trying to make an autumn/winter Lillie in your sig or? Lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 31, 2018)

I went to the grocery store. In the cheese section, I found a white feather, but I didn't pick it up.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2018)

Why did you re-use that old troll. fail.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 31, 2018)

You misused punctuation. It's...

Why did you re-use that old troll? Fail!

NOT

Why did you re-use that old troll. fail.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2018)

grammar *nazi*


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 1, 2018)

I have more eggs than you


----------



## Zane (Apr 1, 2018)

excuse u


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 1, 2018)

But who has more Bells?


----------



## Zane (Apr 1, 2018)

>: [
Corsola is better than Eevee


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 1, 2018)

Nope! Eevee is better than Corsola, and Sakura's Espeon is better than Misty's Corsola.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2018)

eggs are for losers anyways


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 1, 2018)

And so are Kapp'n dolls.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2018)

i dont even like cakes


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 1, 2018)

Sheila said:


> i dont even like cakes



So what are you? A communist?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 1, 2018)

Not liking cake makes you a communist?  Methinks you're a dictator for not allowing freedom of choice.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 1, 2018)

The correct way of saying it is "I think you're a jerk for not allowing freedom of choice".


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 1, 2018)

Perhaps, but unlike you I try to say things in the politest way possible.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2018)

i don't know about that m8


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 3, 2018)

Go home nerd you're drunk.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 3, 2018)

Why only pixies? Where is the actual drawings in your avatar and signature?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 4, 2018)

Hey did you know they also sell green apples at the shop here?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 4, 2018)

Silver isn't food, you do realize that.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 4, 2018)

I dunno, why do you only have Pokemon in your signature and not villagers?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2018)

begone egg thot


----------



## Diancie (Apr 4, 2018)

gurl i know u pregante #exposed


----------



## Ghostkid (Apr 4, 2018)

MITOSIS!


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 4, 2018)

I know you're scum just admit it.


----------



## Ghostkid (Apr 4, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> I know you're scum just admit it.



wait ur not apart of our mafia game


----------



## Diancie (Apr 4, 2018)

prophase why


----------



## Ghostkid (Apr 4, 2018)

WE NEED TO BUILD A CELL WALL!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2018)

avatar by ghostkid age 4


----------



## Ghostkid (Apr 4, 2018)

Sheila said:


> avatar by ghostkid age 4



That actually truly hurt my self confidence and makes me want to stop drawing


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Apr 4, 2018)

Ghostkid said:


> That actually truly hurt my self confidence and makes me want to stop drawing



hi obvious scum


----------



## Ghostkid (Apr 4, 2018)

PunchyDaHufflepuff said:


> hi obvious scum



GET OUTTA HERE YA FLEA RIDDEN PEST I OUTTA MURDERLIZE YA AND YA CAT BRETHEREN


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Apr 4, 2018)

says the scum


----------



## Ghostkid (Apr 4, 2018)

MITOSIS


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 4, 2018)

Let me guess.  Your mommy picked out your avatar and signature and you don't want to hurt her feelings by telling her they suck.


----------



## Ghostkid (Apr 4, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Let me guess.  Your mommy picked out your avatar and signature and you don't want to hurt her feelings by telling her they suck.



MITOSIS


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 4, 2018)

Aww, can't come up with a good comeback, can we?


----------



## Ghostkid (Apr 4, 2018)

MITOSIS


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 4, 2018)

Wait didn't you see me on the player list? Sure, I've been mostly lurking but you must have at least seen me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 4, 2018)

You're not even in second place, MapleRustyIron


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 4, 2018)

Wow, your poor Apples must feel terrible not being the center of attention.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 4, 2018)

All 12 of my pet apples are hiding in my inventory, marshallover86


----------



## Ghostkid (Apr 4, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> Wait didn't you see me on the player list? Sure, I've been mostly lurking but you must have at least seen me.



Was u? I couldn't tell.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 4, 2018)

Wow, ninja'd.  Not you again.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 4, 2018)

Ghostkid said:


> Was u? I couldn't tell.



It's called "Troll the person above you", not "Troll whoever you want"

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Hidden so you can show off the collectives you're selling? How heartless, Apple2012.



Heartless? Me?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 4, 2018)

Hiding your Apples just to display the collectibles you're selling?  How sad, Apple2012.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 4, 2018)

Apples is not a proper noun.

Go back to school


----------



## Ghostkid (Apr 4, 2018)

MITOSIS 


Alolan_Apples said:


> It's called "Troll the person above you", not "Troll whoever you want"
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I wasnt trying to troll that was a legitimate question...


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2018)

much spoopy very fun


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 5, 2018)

You can't even spell "spooky"?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2018)

it's right-wing not right wing lollol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 5, 2018)

Look at this collectihoe over here, showing off her Glow Wands like she owns the place.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2018)

at least i dont go display rotten eggs


----------



## tokkio (Apr 5, 2018)

hippie turt queen is getting old u shud change it


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2018)

that avatar too


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 6, 2018)

You're just constantly stoned all the time, aren't you?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2018)

Would that be a bad thing  ?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 6, 2018)

Found an old picture of you.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 6, 2018)

Your user title explains who you really are


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 6, 2018)

Why would it be my user title if I was ashamed of it?  Nice try, apple-worshipper.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 7, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Why would it be my user title if I was ashamed of it?  Nice try, apple-worshipper.



Accusing other members of violating the Ten Commandments? That's a new low.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm not even from the US, so I break them all I want.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 7, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Accusing other members of violating the Ten Commandments? That's a new low.



Wow.  You know it was a joke right?  I'm a Christian myself...


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2018)

Wow you failed to troll the person above you? Lololol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 7, 2018)

Does it look like I'm trying to troll you?  I mean I posted that flattering pic of you the last time lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2018)

Well wrong thread then


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 7, 2018)

What happened to your other Kapp'n dolls?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2018)

They are still in my inventory? Lol.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 7, 2018)

What happened to your love over white feathers?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2018)

Disappeared just like your decency.


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 8, 2018)

I shan't curtsy to the hippie turt queen.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2018)

I don't talk to peasant pirates.


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 8, 2018)

Sheila said:


> I don't talk to peasant pirates.



You must Parlay while you are on board, you hippie turt!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 8, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Disappeared just like your decency.



Holy ****.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nicole. said:


> You must Parlay while you are on board, you hippie turt!



Take your jar of dirt and leave, why don't you?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2018)

What, you can't take some pro trolling? I expected better.


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 8, 2018)

Not all treasure is silver and gold, mate. Expect the unexpected.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2018)

Nah, it's just boring and grey like your signature rolling forever.


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 8, 2018)

I'm pleased to bore you


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2018)

Not at all, I get amused by boring things.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 8, 2018)

Is that why you stare at yourself in the mirror so much?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2018)

Well more appealing than your face.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 8, 2018)

Damn I said you were boring not ugly. ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2018)

Well you ARE boring so that's what I meant


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 8, 2018)

Alright, point taken.  You're pretty good at this for an old lady.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2018)

At least I'm not a baby obsessing over fictional animals


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 8, 2018)

I'mma be a legal adult in a week.  At least my clothes don't look like a paint factory exploded on them.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2018)

No you probably have a mainstream look like everyone else your age.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 8, 2018)

You say that like it's a bad thing. 

(You're not wrong though, I literally have one of those black stretchy choker things)


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2018)

Well it is so why would I sound otherwise.. lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 8, 2018)

Go eat wallpaper.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2018)

I already had some for lunch and you can't sit with me.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 8, 2018)

Fine!  I don't need you.  I'll just enjoy my gourmet wallpaper over here by myself.  Meanie.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2018)

Watch out, it's mouldy.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 8, 2018)

Like our friendship.  *Takes big bite and chews spitefully*


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2018)

Who even are you?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 8, 2018)

I keep asking myself the same thing about you.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2018)

Stop asking, you're just some thot


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 8, 2018)

Yeah.  Now you're just some thot that I used to know.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2018)

Wow you quoted that bad song too.. wooow *rolls eyes*


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 8, 2018)

You say that because the only "music" you listen to is various animals getting it on.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2018)

Don't you dare call hippies animals.. begone thot!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 8, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Don't you dare call hippies animals.. begone thot!



Well that took a turn I didn't expect.  Lmao.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 8, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Well that took a turn I didn't expect.  Lmao.



You aren't a GPS Navigator. Ler her drive the way she wants to drive.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2018)

go away bad country bands


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 8, 2018)

I listen to Latin American music, not country music.

*Actually, it is true that I like music from Latin America


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2018)

your username sounds like a hillbilly band


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Apr 8, 2018)

banned cuz cheese


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2018)

is punchy even a harry potter character wmh


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 9, 2018)

Flower wand =/= flower


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2018)

Then buy it u thot


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 9, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Then buy it u thot



I'm not wastin' anymore bells on collectibles


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2018)

No you're already wasted


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 9, 2018)

You may have more bells than I do, but you still have fewer bells than posts.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2018)

Then you save up 30k more and send it over if you care so much


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm not sharing my Bells. Plus if I exceed 11,000 TBT, I would give away little amounts at a time.


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Apr 9, 2018)

bruh no one plays Pokemon anymore
and apples are overrated


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 9, 2018)

More people play Pokemon than have slept with your mom, which is quite a few.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2018)

Yeah because more slept with yours or?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 10, 2018)

Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2018)

Never gonna like you anyway


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 10, 2018)

YOU JUST GOT DUCKROLLED!​


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2018)

Go away with your bad memes and leave the ducks alone


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 10, 2018)

Stop being such a salty thot.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2018)

*empties salt shaker over you* You're welcome.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 12, 2018)

You can't spill the salt. That's bad luck.

I guess you don't give a luck about it.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2018)

No, also trying to censor words are we


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 12, 2018)

It's called an innuendo, not censor bypass.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2018)

I know. You need to chill, bro.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 12, 2018)

You need some milk to wash the salty taste out of your mouth.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2018)

Get that Marshal fur outta your system u thot


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 14, 2018)

Only if you get the salt out of your system thot.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2018)

I've. Stop bathing in the salt shaker bro


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 14, 2018)

Real thots marinate in the salt shaker.  Get gud.


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Apr 14, 2018)

How the heck do you marinate in a salt shaker? Good thing I'm not a thot...


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2018)

You don't, she's just being a bad example.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 16, 2018)

And so are you.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2018)

You're the worst. Eevees are ashamed of you.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 20, 2018)

Hippies are ashamed of you.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 21, 2018)

Marshal is ashamed at you for your fighting last June.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2018)

Apples are grammar nazis too.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 26, 2018)

Decipher this message:

Ee why ee dee ee ee oh ach eye in tee ee ee jay ee ee ee why ee vee ee ee ee ee ay why ee eff eff why oh you see ee ee kay ay why ay why bee ee ee oh ach why oh you tee ee ee dee oh you bee ell ee why oh you ay see ach ay why tee ee ee double-you ach why oh ach why oh you ee ess ess ay why double-you ach why ay why bee ee ee oh ach why oh you tee ee ee eye im double-you ach why ay why pee ee ee pee ee ee ee ell ell ee ee ee ess ess.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2018)

No I'm not gonna pee on you, take your weird fetishes somewhere else.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 27, 2018)

Let me simplify it for you

Eye dee oh in tee jee eye vee ee ay eff you see kay ay bee oh you tee double-you ach ay tee why oh you ess ay why ay bee oh you tee im why ay pee pee ell ee ess


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 27, 2018)

Way to be incoherent smh


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2018)

you're not making more sense js lol


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 13, 2018)

Get a brain or get a life


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 14, 2018)

I see you chose neither.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 14, 2018)

What happened to Emmaka in your avatar? At least I still have Andrea in my signature.


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2018)

wow much relevant many cool


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 14, 2018)

Much thot.  Very dank.


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (May 14, 2018)

the chick above me is into squirrels. should i call the police? bestiality is wrong, kids


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 14, 2018)

Who said I was into Marshal romantically?  Think before you judge, furry police.


----------



## buniichu (May 14, 2018)

Too cute >u<

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have no other words c:


----------



## calamitybot (May 16, 2018)

nice avatar extension collectible. totally havent seen that before


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 16, 2018)

Nice Cococollectible, I'm sure I haven't seen that overrated trash THOUSANDS of times before...

Oh wait, I have. You're nothing special.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 16, 2018)

Wow, you like Litten?  So original.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 16, 2018)

Marshall was so like 2013


----------



## xXSavagekid666Xx (May 16, 2018)

Nice avatar. I, too, loved the game Elefun? as a child


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (May 16, 2018)

left the mailbox in your collectibles + super edgy username. need i say more? also your user title is just gross, dude


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 16, 2018)

Your user title is an homage to the lineup you want?  Sheesh, and I thought I had a problem.


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2018)

You probably do with all those eggs, so...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 17, 2018)

Oh please your glow wands were worth more than my entire lineup before you sold them like the greedy thot you are.


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (May 17, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Your user title is an homage to the lineup you want?  Sheesh, and I thought I had a problem.



actually, it doesn't reference the lineup i want. it's a joke about my icon. get a higher iq then talk to me hun. also, your christmas candy fits terribly with your other candies; a single different background looks horrendus


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 17, 2018)

Aww, you wanna talk collectibles sweetie?  My worst lineup is better than all your trash collectibles combined.  They practically scream "basic newbie".


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (May 17, 2018)

yours scream "no life," so i'm fine with not having that great of collectibles.


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2018)

about your icon? he go poppin' cherries or?


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (May 18, 2018)

lmao okay the jig's up, the joke is that he's a cherry boy. he can't pop cherries if he hasn't had his popped,,, y'know

why do you have so many bells tho? what you gonna do w/ those??


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2018)

hopefully buy a red pinwheel collectible otherwise just be a rich gurl

oh god get going boi pop it lol


----------



## Haskell (Jun 7, 2018)

Don’t demand people do things.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Don?t demand people do things.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2018)

Don’t blow up the forums next time.  It’s dead.

Ooo, look.  A shadow!  *steals it*


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 7, 2018)

Why so serious?


----------



## Laureline (Jun 7, 2018)

Marshal is a lie, it's time you knew.


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 8, 2018)

Flower (lily)can't be the mayor of a flower(lotus)


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2018)

You need to burn more, icy peep


----------



## B e t h a n y (Jun 11, 2018)

People still buy collectibles?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2018)

people still have spaces in their usernames?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Jun 11, 2018)

touch?

I guess a pinwheel could liven up that line up


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2018)

if you hate pears why do you even own one still lol?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Jun 11, 2018)

I think it could be an inside joke


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2018)

you think it could, you not sure? lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 18, 2018)

Your Green Pinwheel is as forever alone as you are.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 23, 2018)

FurSquirrel was also my fave computer game as a kid.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 23, 2018)

I'm surprised you even had computers when you were a kid, ya old hippie


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 23, 2018)

You're not a mayor because magic doesn't exist.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 23, 2018)

your political views are a shame to the eevees


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 23, 2018)

What kind of weird fetish does your user title imply?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 23, 2018)

Aren't you missing a letter?

*bursts out laughing*


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 23, 2018)

The guy with a whole lineup of Apples wants to talk about not having all the houses?


----------



## abc123wee (Jun 23, 2018)

Marshalls is a chain of American off-price department stores owned by TJX Companies. Marshalls has over 1,000 American stores, including larger stores named Marshalls Mega Store, covering 42 states and Puerto Rico, and 61 stores in Canada. Marshalls first expanded into Canada in March 2011.[3] Marshalls is the U.S.'s second largest off-price family apparel and home fashion retailer, behind its sister company, TJ Maxx.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 23, 2018)

Where's your orange candy?

*bursts out laughing*


----------



## hestu (Jun 23, 2018)

hey, at least abc123wee knows how much more appealing variety is! 

5 different things > 12 of the same thing.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 23, 2018)

Don’t you have like 12 toy hammers though lmao


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 23, 2018)

ok furry lover


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 23, 2018)

Is that a signature or a smudge on my screen?  It’s so dull I can’t tell.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 23, 2018)

or maybe you need glasses?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 23, 2018)

Nah.  If I got glasses I’d be able to see your face more clearly and no one wants that.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 23, 2018)

Or maybe your computer screen is dirty? I wouldn't be surprised bc you're crusty af


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 23, 2018)

Your signature says "April Showers bring what brings strict Christians to America before it became a country."


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 23, 2018)

you know your apples are digital and not real i hope


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 23, 2018)

I got some real apples though.

And sorry, I mean not sorry, that you don't have a red pinwheel.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2018)

Yeah Pok?mon Fruit Salad was the best side game, gotta love making jam outta you.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 18, 2018)

Thought a final boss feather is a real pinwheel?

*bursts out laughing*


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 18, 2018)

Says the guy with just apples for a lineup.  Smh


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 18, 2018)

You’re still a child to me (since SpongeBob premiered before you were born).


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 19, 2018)

Why would you feel the need to bring that up lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 19, 2018)

Spoiler: My response


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2018)

I know your apples secretly voted for Bernie.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 19, 2018)

Who cares for apples? Pfft


----------



## DORITO-SAN (Aug 20, 2018)

I'm a hater who wont back off


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2018)

doritos are yuck anyway


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 20, 2018)

edgy signature


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2018)

how dare u use my fav pokemon for sig


----------



## DORITO-SAN (Aug 20, 2018)

Tomorrow I must go and I didnt hide your fears


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 20, 2018)

That's some big teeth in your avatar...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2018)

wow weeb avatar


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 20, 2018)

You smell like weed, you dirty hippie


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 20, 2018)

Marshal is o?errated.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 20, 2018)

Ice type pok?mon are kinda useless


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 20, 2018)

How dare you! Ice Pokemon are very useful. They can knock out five types of monsters:

- Grass
- Ground
- Flying
- Dragon
- MS-13


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 20, 2018)

Your obsession with apples is insane


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 21, 2018)

Is your town Arendelle?


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 21, 2018)

You'll never reach 20k tbt


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 21, 2018)

I'm a hater who's not backing off :^))


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 21, 2018)

Espeon lovers are haters anyways ^-^


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2018)

Wow so aesthetic (tm) collectibles lineup lolll


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 21, 2018)

You will never have more than one collectible on display again


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2018)

(wanted to type a bad LoZ joke here but unless you know german it'd fail lol)

also go burn those wa weg borads luigi aint proud of ya


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 21, 2018)

your user title color doesn't match the black and white aesthetic


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 21, 2018)

I think you'll give up one day


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 21, 2018)

jokes on you, I already have


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 21, 2018)

Then you should remove "not" from your user title.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 21, 2018)

Vizionari said:


> jokes on you, I already have



Hey Pekoe! I haven’t seen you in a while.



Pokeclasher said:


> Then you should remove "not" from your user title.



Blue roses ain’t valuable.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 21, 2018)

At least valuable than apples


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 21, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> At least valuable than apples



You forgot a word.

*bursts out laughing*


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 21, 2018)

Um I didn't *your laugh fades*


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 21, 2018)

You should’ve said “at least more valuable than apples”.

But since you didn’t say that, apples are more valuable. And cuter.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 21, 2018)

Is your trolling technique really just analyzing a post for mistakes?  Now that’s funny.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2018)

More like thot camp addict


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 21, 2018)

More like “MAKE WAR, NOT LOVE”


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 21, 2018)

Can you not mix legend of Zelda with acnl?


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 22, 2018)

Ancl??


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 22, 2018)

Miss me?


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 22, 2018)

Hmm, why would I miss you?

(Jk, it's good to see you while I'm on here again )


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 22, 2018)

I’m not glad I met you.. at all 

(Obviously a joke, just saying it for this thread lol)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 22, 2018)

Mushroom Kingdom >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> High rool


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 22, 2018)

Hyrule >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> mush woom king dumb


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 22, 2018)

You fail because I ain’t from the Mushroom Kingdom. I live in my AC town of MoonGlow.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 22, 2018)

Doesent stop me from trollin lololol1!1!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2018)

Legend of Luigi Crossing ain't gonna happen for Switch man


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 22, 2018)

You can't fly with just one feather.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 22, 2018)

Feathers don’t make birds fly. Wings do.

Go back to Arendelle!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 22, 2018)

If a bird didn't have feathers it wouldn't be able to fly lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> Legend of Luigi Crossing ain't gonna happen for Switch man



I really want this to happen now


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 22, 2018)

Waluigi will never be in ssb as a playable character.


----------



## Akira-chan (Aug 22, 2018)

Todays hard pill to swallow today is: Waluigi isnt significant enough to even be in smash.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 22, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> If a bird didn't have feathers it wouldn't be able to fly lmao
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I’m glad Waluigi is gone


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 22, 2018)

Excuse me?  You, sir, should have your apples taken away for saying such obscenities in front of them.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 22, 2018)

Your Egg collection is still incomplete.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 22, 2018)

At least I have some variety in my lineup


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 22, 2018)

Is something in your Marshal's eye? He blinks a lot


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2018)

Same to your avatar person


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 22, 2018)

There's a difference between "winking" and "blinking" hope this helped you <3


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2018)

Yes I do hence the name "Troll the person above you"


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 22, 2018)

Your user title says “dancin’ in the street, naked”.

And where’s Oblivia? I want to troll her in this thread.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2018)

you need to check your eyes.

you are not worthy of trolling her.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 22, 2018)

That feather is nothing but a cheese wrapper


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2018)

Yeah sure I'll wrap you in it til you keep shut lol


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 22, 2018)

Not really aesthetic oof


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 22, 2018)

Pokeclasher? More like.... poke...... lame...


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 23, 2018)

That was the lamest thing i've seen all day. Work on your trolling skills hun


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2018)

Wow no haters eh?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 23, 2018)

Make hate, not peace


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2018)

Make apple pie, not capitalism


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 23, 2018)

Tomorrow, you must go


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2018)

yeah and you'll never get 20k tbt


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 23, 2018)

Don’t rub it in. You’re not at a sink in the bathroom.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 23, 2018)

I’m hungry right now, so I’m gonna eat all of your apples without asking!


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 23, 2018)

No apples for you..


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 23, 2018)

*pokes* oh sorry your name doesent fit.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 23, 2018)

First of all the POKE in my username resembles POKEmon and second you don't know how to spell, go take some spelling classes.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 23, 2018)

dnt judge mi terible spilling n0oB!


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 23, 2018)

How about both?


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 23, 2018)

That's what I did!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 23, 2018)

How do I know that?


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 23, 2018)

Cuz you just got trolled!! Oooooooooohhh


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 23, 2018)

Well, atleast I didn’t get trolled AS HARD AS YOU CAUSE I KNEW THAT!


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 24, 2018)

Your gold net is fake


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 24, 2018)

I don’t even have a gold net so the jokes on you


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2018)

How can you not have one when you seems to have played for a good bit or never bought one?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 25, 2018)

Cause I want to get it legit. Oh and you? You probably bought a hacked one


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2018)

Then you should still have it lmao


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 25, 2018)

Wow you're stuck on fifty one thousand posts


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 26, 2018)

Your stuck on one thousand eight hundred posts, and will be. Forever..


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 26, 2018)

Hyrule_Crossing said:


> Your stuck on one thousand eight hundred posts, and will be. Forever..



Forever...
Forever...
Forever...
Forever...
Forever...


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 26, 2018)

reveroF...
reveroF...
reveroF...
reveroF...
reveroF...


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 26, 2018)

You don't need to copy Spike Speigel.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 26, 2018)

I wasn’t, I was making it backwards, not scrambled, don’t judge a book by its cover dude..


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 26, 2018)

You were a book? I didn't knew that!!? :O


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2018)

Wow you read much d'ya lol


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 26, 2018)

You need to spend those tbt and buy yourself some collectibles lmao


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 26, 2018)

Only liberals would have blue collectibles in their sidebar (which explains why mine is all red).


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2018)

Means you are a commie then.. red with yellow on them lmao


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 26, 2018)

Ouch! You always get me good, Jun!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyrule_Crossing said:


> I hope all your apples go rotten



Why would you wish that all my apples turn into spoiled brats? They’re going to be mean to me and leave my sidebar.

I hope your collectibles betray you first.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 26, 2018)

I hope all your apples go rotten


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 26, 2018)

That doggo is ugly.. and deadly.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 26, 2018)

Don’t hate on him! For that I’m stealling your collectibles


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 8, 2018)

Game is over - for you!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 8, 2018)

So passive aggressive, their post doesn’t even show up (xD, sorry, I couldn’t help myself).


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 9, 2018)

no one loves cowboy bebop, it’s a fact


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 9, 2018)

I hate loz


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 9, 2018)

I hate you


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 9, 2018)

I H A T E alpha sapphire


----------



## Dormire (Sep 9, 2018)

Haters will not back off for u. srry


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 9, 2018)

Dormire back off


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2018)

wow so blue eh


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 9, 2018)

Big signature oops


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2018)

wow you so pink about yours now eh lol


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 9, 2018)

Them big teeth in your avatar omg lol


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2018)

just because you use dentures


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 10, 2018)

Persona sucks, even if I have never played it before.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 11, 2018)

Same with loz c:


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2018)

Much weeb very meme


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 12, 2018)

Ditto


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 12, 2018)

Loz = C r i n g e


----------



## Akira-chan (Sep 12, 2018)

>Haters back off 

wow defensive much?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 12, 2018)

At least they're not a weeb.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2018)

You need help from your PC addiction


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 12, 2018)

How dare you point out things I need to work on in a trolling thread?!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2018)

camp manger more like camp thot


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 12, 2018)

Yeah?  Well better to be a camp thot than a basic thot like you.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 12, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Yeah?  Well better to be a camp thot than a basic thot like you.



Y U No speak English?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2018)

Because you wouldn't understand anyway


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 12, 2018)

Mind if I file down your teeth?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2018)

wow basic collectibles


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 13, 2018)

Wow almost none!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2018)

Wow at least it's quality lol


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 13, 2018)

Looks like the 1910s imo. Is that where ur from? How u not deded!


----------



## Dormire (Sep 13, 2018)

i will not give the pupper
dundundunduuuun


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 13, 2018)

GIMME DA PUPPER OR I STEAL YOUR TOWN


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 13, 2018)

Omg that doggo in your avatar is triggered, just like you


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 13, 2018)

The only thing triggering me is your face


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2018)

That’s an old troll. Get creative!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 13, 2018)

Doesent mean there’s anything wrong with it. Oh and you? Judging someone with a lack of creativity? True.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 13, 2018)

The only thing that annoys me is that you edited your post but still have a spelling mistake.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 14, 2018)

Says the one who edits HIS post.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2018)

Sorry no Legend of Zelda amiibo festival deluxe Crossing @ the Direct


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 14, 2018)

I'm not hyped for personaQ2. Seems like a boring game.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 15, 2018)

HATERS BACK OFF! from me and go to him!


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 15, 2018)

Her booty not fine.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can’t believe I said that XD


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2018)

no pupperino for you


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 15, 2018)

No persona q2 for u


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2018)

well considering atlus crap decisions in EU that might be true lol :|

more like hyrule cross lmao


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 15, 2018)

Make no sense. LIKE YO LMMMAAAAOOOOO


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 15, 2018)

I'm a cat person so puppers are a meh.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2018)

not gonna back off bye lmao


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 15, 2018)

You literally said "bye" that means you backed off XD


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2018)

remind you this is a troll thread.

also wait what you poke people when clashing with em.. ohh boi


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 15, 2018)

She only has one eye. I wonder if she threw it in a dumpster cause she knew persona was never gonna come out


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2018)

people aren't rewards y'know


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 15, 2018)

I’m a reward? I’m gonna award MYSELF AYYYYYYY YYYYY


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 16, 2018)

No awards for you.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 16, 2018)

N O E X I S T I N G I N T H E H A L L S. W H E N W I L L Y O U L E A R N


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 16, 2018)

Your avatar is giving me a headache. Not memeenough.


----------



## goro (Sep 16, 2018)

the fact you somehow have 2,370 posts and counting within the span of 6 months tells me you don't go outside much


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2018)

just because you were the #1 marathon runner in your country lol


----------



## goro (Sep 16, 2018)

lol what are you gonna do, hack me


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2018)

why should i, i'm not that edgy lmao


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 16, 2018)

I would


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2018)

calm down that pupper or you ain't getting it


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 16, 2018)

Ok, hes calmed down. NOW GIMMIE DA PUPPER


----------



## goro (Sep 16, 2018)

>still saying pupper in 2018


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 16, 2018)

We got an emo here lmao.


----------



## goro (Sep 16, 2018)

okay "haters back off"


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 16, 2018)

It’s 2018 no Emos allowed! Also other people say Pupper today!


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 17, 2018)

Drooly puppers <<<<<<<<< cute kitties


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 18, 2018)

Are you having a poke? 

I mean..laugh..


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 18, 2018)

I'm gonna poke you. *Poke poke poke*


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 18, 2018)

does personal space even exist now?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2018)

No only periods


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 19, 2018)

“Heck” you


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 19, 2018)

Well heck u too my friendo


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 19, 2018)

Not wah enough. Totally not wah.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 25, 2018)

Miku sucks, Len and Rin are better


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 25, 2018)

*Gasp* Miku is the queen and you will not get Lucky in your life


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2018)

Wow ur avatars are getting more and more weeb


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 25, 2018)

*looks at title* you


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 26, 2018)

Splatoon 2 sux


----------



## Sylvia (Sep 26, 2018)

mirai sux


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 26, 2018)

You sux


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2018)

What does your username even have to do with vocaloids lol


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 26, 2018)

Please “Dislike” my posts for a faster reply!


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 27, 2018)

No lucky for you


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 30, 2018)

No bad, I already got him! Oh, and your sitting there with no villagers!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2018)

W. Link just ran away from you anyway


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 21, 2018)

Your avatars are so random tbh


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2018)

Yeah because yours are just video game nerdy you uncultivated waah


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 21, 2018)

At least I'm not irrelevant like your profile (omg I sound so mean I'm sry xD)


----------



## Reyrey (Nov 23, 2018)

Your signature looks like a human skitty from Pok?mon..


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 23, 2018)

Togodemaru is not cute at all


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 23, 2018)

Why do you have weird Pok?mon fetishes?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 23, 2018)

I was here before you smh


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 23, 2018)

Go shake your head somewhere else.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 23, 2018)

I will donate to your Nintendo switch lounge group, not


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 23, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Woah woah you have 666 in your 3ds FC...



Liar Liar, Plants for Hire! I do not have 666 in any of my FCs.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 23, 2018)

You ninja'd me
Also apple is like the worst fruit ever


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2018)

blue lineups with collectibles are lame af, go get creative


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 24, 2018)

Wow kappan collectibles everywhere so creative!! This is so creative I can't


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2018)

you're just breathless by the amount i got dude :^)


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 24, 2018)

Theres no need for you to buy a pokeball raffle ticket because you ain't winning it HAH


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2018)

Either you're ashamed of not winning so u hide it or u didn't even get one lol


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 24, 2018)

^lmao good one xD (I was hiding it cause it was ruining the lineup

Anyways.. 53k posts? Don't you have anything else to do?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2018)

you're right, i'll go make furry cat sigs


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 24, 2018)

Or maybe find someone who knows the person in your avatar lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2018)

i already have those dw just keep guessing til u get old


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 24, 2018)

Til he gets old?  Now Sheila, you know it's not nice to wish your fate on others.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 24, 2018)

Marshal, blink twice if you're being forced.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 24, 2018)

Lucky Chloe looks ugly.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 25, 2018)

She's going to smack you up with her combos


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2018)

nah im gonna make her smack ur ass


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 25, 2018)

Nice try but she can't understand the language in your signature


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2018)

Oh sorry forgot it was a weeb ^^'


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 25, 2018)

The person in your avatar is the true weeb


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2018)

just the right person to say it ehh


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 25, 2018)

Did you drew the Santa hat in your avatar? It looks bad


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2018)

no i thought u did it so ye i agree


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 25, 2018)

I did it on purpose


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2018)

challenge not accepted


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 25, 2018)

Merry Thanksgiving


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 26, 2018)

happy easter


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 26, 2018)

Did you got any presents on thanksgiving?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 26, 2018)

i dont even celebrate it so


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 27, 2018)

Goldfish...


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2018)

merry slothmas


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 27, 2018)

Did you find someone who knows the person in your avatar?


----------



## Dim (Dec 6, 2018)

No one wishes to troll you it seems.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 6, 2018)

You’ll get Smash 12 months from now, not soon


----------



## Dim (Dec 6, 2018)

Ice type sucks.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 6, 2018)

You’re only saying that because you want to use your Pok?mon. I like freezing them.


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 7, 2018)

Your Nintendo switch lounge is a flop tbh


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2018)

holographic things sux more


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 7, 2018)

Banned because cheese!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2018)

rotten_apples


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 8, 2018)

Here comes the random avatar queen of tbt


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2018)

at least it's not purple glitter weeb things


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 8, 2018)

Your avatars = top 10 greatest anime mysteries


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2018)

...they are not even anime lmao rekt


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Dec 8, 2018)

look there is isabelle who turned into a deemon becasue of risetti


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 8, 2018)

Who even wants to troll a 10 year old?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 9, 2018)

I certainly wouldn't want to do that, which is why I will not be trolling you.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 9, 2018)

I bet you’re over 40. But I don’t want to troll those over 40.


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 9, 2018)

Only crybabies like ice type pokemon


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 9, 2018)

Only noobs can't appreciate the beauty of Pokemon like Froslass and Articuno.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 9, 2018)

Only 25 year olds (or older) can play online with me. And you’re not 25 or older.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 9, 2018)

Remind me of one time when I asked to play online w/ you


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2018)

YLoserLuigi65Y


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 9, 2018)

You wasted your bells for that ugly love ball


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 9, 2018)

Respect others’ buying choices please. Also, WTH is a “holosexual”?


----------



## Dim (Dec 9, 2018)

What the hell are YOU? Ooooohhh burn! WUSSSSSS!


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 10, 2018)

Your roast was dumb like ivysaur


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 19, 2018)

Someone troll me please


----------



## Dim (Dec 19, 2018)

You’re not worth trolling


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 19, 2018)

So you’re going to send Squirtle into battle. Would you mind if I bring in an Alolan Vulpix with Freeze-Dry?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 19, 2018)

Would you mind if I bring my dragonite?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2018)

do you even have one lmaooo


----------



## Dim (Dec 19, 2018)

8000th post I win


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2018)

smush sucks dude


----------



## Dim (Dec 19, 2018)

You only think that cause I am better than you at smash


----------



## neoratz (Dec 19, 2018)

i see you like squirtle, i think you'd like this art of him! https://i.imgur.com/AfO1VJ4.jpg


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 19, 2018)

Cucumbers are not cool so you're not cool


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 20, 2018)

At least I dress more appropriately, unlike the girls in your signature.


----------



## Alexis (Dec 20, 2018)

Those aren't women... they're men. :"D 
Here's an example of a real woman.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2018)

wishing u a happy easter :'D


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 20, 2018)

Merry Halloween!!



Alexis said:


> Those aren't women... they're men. :"D
> Here's an example of a real woman.



That was the best troll ever. I loved it


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2019)

pokeclasher more like pokeflasher


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 28, 2019)

Nice job bumping. You still suck.


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2019)

Hillary Clinton is actually your mom


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 28, 2019)

Delivery! There are 30 Chick-Fil-A sandwiches at your door! And 20 bottles of paint from Hobby Lobby!


----------



## rhinoo (May 28, 2019)

so they got rid of eevee and all the eeveelutions....


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2019)

they did with rhinos too :]]]


----------



## Raayzx (May 28, 2019)

Look kids! It's the first rhino person who got banned on this site. May he be known forever


----------



## rhinoo (May 28, 2019)

you got ninja'd.


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2019)

I'm gonna un-like your posts for a slower reply


----------



## Raayzx (May 28, 2019)

I'm never gonna like your posts


----------



## rhinoo (May 28, 2019)

i smashed your pikachu egg with a hammer


----------



## Raayzx (May 28, 2019)

Press F to pay respects to the one and only, rhiman. You shall be remembered.


----------



## rhinoo (May 28, 2019)

Why am I dead?


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2019)

the worst rhiman ever


----------



## rhinoo (May 28, 2019)

:<

The worst kangaroo ever >:]


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2019)

oranges >> rhinos


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 28, 2019)

Pascal and Harvey had a smoking session and didn't invite you.


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2019)

Marshal is already married to Shep so tough **** amiga


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 28, 2019)

Weed doesn't count as a meal sweetie


----------



## rhinoo (May 28, 2019)

Marshal dies in end game.


----------



## Dim (May 28, 2019)

Looks like ya lost one of your feathers!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja'd. Meddling Rhino...


----------



## rhinoo (May 28, 2019)

Your search ends because you're being banned.


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2019)

****ing ninja...


----------



## rhinoo (May 28, 2019)

****ing swearing person

- - - Post Merge - - -

No infraction?


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2019)

hello you noticed now that that they automatically censor most lmao


----------



## rhinoo (May 28, 2019)

No I didn't. But I won't abuse it.


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2019)

mm i bet you go to church every day too


----------



## rhinoo (May 28, 2019)

What?
Lmao I'm not religious.


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2019)

Infernape worst pokemon


----------



## rhinoo (May 28, 2019)

Cofagriegus is my favourite.


----------



## Raayzx (May 28, 2019)

Rhinos are my least favourite pokemon


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2019)

Pokefarter


----------



## rhinoo (May 28, 2019)

Sheilafarter


----------



## Raayzx (May 28, 2019)

Omg why do u always ninja me hdofjfhskksjs
Rhinopooper


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 28, 2019)

Pokecl(ass)her


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2019)

thotfg

thot fangirl in other words


----------



## rhinoo (May 28, 2019)

Sheila the kangaroo is not a kangaroo.


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2019)

not dropping u a message


----------



## rhinoo (May 28, 2019)

Pascal is smoking weed wtf.


----------



## Raayzx (May 28, 2019)

Petition for rhiman to be on the my strange addiction show


----------



## rhinoo (May 28, 2019)

No


----------



## Dim (May 28, 2019)

Get the help you need


----------



## buniichu (May 28, 2019)

welp


----------



## Dim (May 28, 2019)

Is that the best you can do?


----------



## Raayzx (May 28, 2019)

⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣤⣿⣿⠶⠀⠀⣀⣀
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣀⣀⣤⣤⣶⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿
⠀⠀⣀⣶⣤⣤⠿⠶⠿⠿⠿⣿⣿⣿⣉⣿⣿
⠿⣉⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠛⣤⣿⣿⣿⣀
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠉⣿⣿⣿⣿⣶⣤
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣤⣿⣿⣿⣿⠿⣛⣿
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣿⣿⣿⠛⣿⣿⣿⣿
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣶⣿⣿⠿⠀⣿⣿⣿⠛
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣿⣿⣿⠀⠀⣿⣿⣿
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠿⠿⣿⠀⠀⣿⣶
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣿⠛⠀⠀⣿⣿⣶
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠉⣿⣿⠤
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠿⣿
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣿
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣿⣀
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣶⣿
⠀⠀⣀
⠀⠿⣿⣿⣀
⠀⠉⣿⣿⣀
⠀⠀⠛⣿⣭⣀⣀⣤
⠀⠀⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⠛⠿⣶⣀
⠀⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⠀⠀⠀⣉⣶
⠀⠀⠉⣿⣿⣿⣿⣀⠀⠀⣿⠉
⠀⠀⠀⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿
⠀⣀⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⠿
⠀⣿⣿⣿⠿⠉⣿⣿⣿⣿
⠀⣿⣿⠿⠀⠀⣿⣿⣿⣿
⣶⣿⣿⠀⠀⠀⠀⣿⣿⣿
⠛⣿⣿⣀⠀⠀⠀⣿⣿⣿⣿⣶⣀
⠀⣿⣿⠉⠀⠀⠀⠉⠉⠉⠛⠛⠿⣿⣶
⠀⠀⣿⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣀⣿
⠀⠀⣿⣿⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠉⠉
⣀⣶⣿⠛
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣀⣀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣿⣿⣿⣤⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣤⣤⣿
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠉⣿⣿⣿⣶⣿⣿⣿⣶⣶⣤⣶⣶⠶⠛⠉⠉
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣤⣿⠿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⠀⠀⠉⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀
⠛⣿⣤⣤⣀⣤⠿⠉⠀⠉⣿⣿⣿⣿⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀
⠀⠉⠉⠉⠉⠉⠀⠀⠀⠀⠉⣿⣿⣿⣀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣶⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⠛⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣿⣿⣛⣿⣿⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣶⣿⣿⠛⠿⣿⣿⣿⣶⣤⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣿⠛⠉⠀⠀⠀⠛⠿⣿⣿⣶⣀⠀⠀⠀⠀
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣿⣀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠉⠛⠿⣶⣤⠀⠀
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠛⠿⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣀⣿⣿⠿⠀
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠛⠉⠉⠀
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣤⣶⣶
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣿⣿⣿⣿⣀⣀
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣀⣶⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿
⣤⣶⣀⠿⠶⣿⣿⣿⠿⣿⣿⣿⣿
⠉⠿⣿⣿⠿⠛⠉⠀⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿
⠀⠀⠉⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣿⣿⣿⣿⣤⣤
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣤⣶⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣀⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⠿⣿⣿⣿⣿
⠀⠀⠀⠀⣀⣿⣿⣿⠿⠉⠀⠀⣿⣿⣿⣿
⠀⠀⠀⠀⣿⣿⠿⠉⠀⠀⠀⠀⠿⣿⣿⠛
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠛⣿⣿⣀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣿⣿⣀
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣿⣿⣿⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠿⣿⣿
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠉⣿⣿⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠉⣿
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣿⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣀⣿
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣀⣿⣿
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠤⣿⠿⠿⠿
⠀⠀⠀⠀⣀
⠀⠀⣶⣿⠿⠀⠀⠀⣀⠀⣤⣤
⠀⣶⣿⠀⠀⠀⠀⣿⣿⣿⠛⠛⠿⣤⣀
⣶⣿⣤⣤⣤⣤⣤⣿⣿⣿⣀⣤⣶⣭⣿⣶⣀
⠉⠉⠉⠛⠛⠿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⠛⠛⠿⠿
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⠿
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠿⣿⣿⣿⣿
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣭⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣤⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⠿
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⠿
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠉⣿⣿⣿⣿
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠉⣿⣿⣿⣿
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠉⣿⠛⠿⣿⣤
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣀⣿⠀⠀⠀⣿⣿⣤
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣿⠀⠀⠀⣶⣿⠛⠉
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣤⣿⣿⠀⠀⠉
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠉
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣤⣶
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣀⣀⠀⣶⣿⣿⠶
⣶⣿⠿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣤⣤
⠀⠉⠶⣶⣀⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⠿⣿⣤⣀
⠀⠀⠀⣿⣿⠿⠉⣿⣿⣿⣿⣭⠀⠶⠿⠿
⠀⠀⠛⠛⠿⠀⠀⣿⣿⣿⣉⠿⣿⠶
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣤⣶⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⠒
⠀⠀⠀⠀⣀⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣿⣿⣿⠛⣭⣭⠉
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣿⣿⣭⣤⣿⠛
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠛⠿⣿⣿⣿⣭
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣿⣿⠉⠛⠿⣶⣤
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣀⣿⠀⠀⣶⣶⠿⠿⠿
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣿⠛
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣭⣶
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣤⣤
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣿⣿⣿
⠀⠀⣶⠀⠀⣀⣤⣶⣤⣉⣿⣿⣤⣀
⠤⣤⣿⣤⣿⠿⠿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣀
⠀⠛⠿⠀⠀⠀⠀⠉⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⠉⠛⠿⣿⣤
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠿⣿⣿⣿⠛⠀⠀⠀⣶⠿
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣀⣿⣿⣿⣿⣤⠀⣿⠿
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣶⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⠿⠉⠉
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠉⣿⣿⣿⣿⠿
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣿⣿⣿⠉
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣛⣿⣭⣶⣀
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣿⣿⠉⠛⣿
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣿⣿⠀⠀⣿⣿
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣿⣉⠀⣶⠿
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣶⣿⠿
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠛⠿⠛
⠀⠀⠀⣶⣿⣶
⠀⠀⠀⣿⣿⣿⣀
⠀⣀⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿
⣶⣿⠛⣭⣿⣿⣿⣿
⠛⠛⠛⣿⣿⣿⣿⠿
⠀⠀⠀⠀⣿⣿⣿
⠀⠀⣀⣭⣿⣿⣿⣿⣀
⠀⠤⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⠉
⠀⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⠉
⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿
⣿⣿⣶⣿⣿
⠉⠛⣿⣿⣶⣤
⠀⠀⠉⠿⣿⣿⣤
⠀⠀⣀⣤⣿⣿⣿
⠀⠒⠿⠛⠉⠿⣿
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣀⣿⣿
⠀⠀⠀⠀⣶⠿⠿⠛


----------



## Dim (May 28, 2019)

Here’s to hoping Pokeclasher doesn’t nearly kill this thread again!


----------



## buniichu (May 28, 2019)

I can't roast peeps.  rip


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 28, 2019)

What is that, a signature for ants?


----------



## Wildtown (May 28, 2019)

i thought u liked eggs. *drops mic*

p.s. this has just become roast the above user xD


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 28, 2019)

You claim to want every egg, yet you offer to sell yours if anyone is looking to buy them?  Fake egg lover. >:c


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 28, 2019)

I don’t like Pocket Camp


----------



## Wildtown (May 28, 2019)

i dont like apples


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 28, 2019)

I don't like getting ninja'd.


----------



## trista (May 28, 2019)

Why'd you have to edit that post? Was it not good enough?


----------



## Wildtown (May 28, 2019)

your lineup isnt symmetrical

(yes ik mine isnt either)


----------



## Dim (May 28, 2019)

I’d troll you but I sense a ninja


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 28, 2019)

Looks like your senses need some work.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 28, 2019)

There’s no room in my town for Marshal


----------



## Dim (May 28, 2019)

He probably wouldn’t like it there anyway.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 28, 2019)

Yoshi Story - most babyish N64 game (more than Sesame Street)


----------



## Dim (May 28, 2019)

Nothing babyish about running away from giant blades and hot lava


----------



## Raayzx (May 29, 2019)

u noob


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

You're bad at f******e.


----------



## Raayzx (May 29, 2019)

You're banned forever for using the F word.


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

Oh sorry. I'll edit it


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 29, 2019)

You spend too much fun in the basement. Period.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I spend too much fun doing other stuff that I may have lost interest here....

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait, this isn't the roasting thread... Ah well.


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

I spend to much time doing other stuff


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2019)

gonna wipe that pokemon team fite me


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

weed is gay


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

haha 9 year old


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2019)

can you please stop ninjaing everyone


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

he has no eggs because u got ninja'd


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

im a good ninjaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

your rhino is sniffing poop


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

stitches existance is bad.


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

pokemons existence is worse


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

pikachu egg...


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

pikachu is gay


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

is everything gay to you?


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

yes, so is your orange


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

so is your candy cane.


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

thanks, so is your cake


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

so is stitches.


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

THIS IS WARR jk xD, your rhino is gay


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

having over 500 bells is


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

having under 50 bells is


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2019)

only rotten eggs


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

ha 6 clovers


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

has a non-tasty cake


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

stitches is a knobhead


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

your rhino has "stuffin" for brains


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

no u


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

no u


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

no u.


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

ahhm N0 U.


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

you are wildtown.


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

you r definitely a rhino-human


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

ikr


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

atleast you know


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

sure


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

atleast you know you have less posts than me


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

Only just, kid.


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

xD, not for long im sure


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

kid kid kid.


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

older than u older than u older than u


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

bleh.


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

you have been trolled *mic drop*


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

*mic pick up.*


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

nu *drops mic again*


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

I'll pick it up again!


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

then ill drop it again


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

No you will not.


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

just did *drops mic*


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

Face palm.


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

face splat


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

Face punch.


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

face kick


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

Face pinch.


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

face plant


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

Face prod.


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

every body do the flop


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

No, worms


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

yes, "worms"


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

You are a worm.


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

nu i am a Slug u are a worm


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2019)

you're both eggs


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

You exist!


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

^TROLLLLLED


----------



## Raayzx (May 29, 2019)

Wildtown more like lametown


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

You are Trump.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 29, 2019)

At least Trump doesn’t lie


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

Yes he does...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 29, 2019)

Your criticism is weak


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

Pears are better


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 29, 2019)

Than oranges, I can agree


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

I chose Let's go Pikachu over Let's go eevee.


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

u joined before me but i have more posts


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

I was banned.


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

i know you where you were banned for not letting me win today


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 29, 2019)

What kind of lineup is that anyway?


----------



## Raayzx (May 29, 2019)

Ew feathers


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 29, 2019)

Ew sakuras


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

ew feathers and flowers press f to pay respects


----------



## Raayzx (May 29, 2019)

Im gonna steal that pika egg and add it to my collection muahahahahahhha


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

ima steal your tbt and that to my collection mwhahahha


----------



## Raayzx (May 29, 2019)

Plot twist: you can't


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

plot twist i can't


----------



## Dim (May 30, 2019)

No you can’t.


----------



## rhinoo (May 30, 2019)

Your search is ending.


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2019)

worst rhiman ever


----------



## raeyoung (May 30, 2019)

worst kangaroo ever


----------



## Raayzx (May 30, 2019)

Worst ever


----------



## buniichu (May 30, 2019)

I can take all of those pokemon and put it in my collection. mhehehehe!!


----------



## Raayzx (May 30, 2019)

You can't really troll someone you know that right?


----------



## MapleSilver (May 30, 2019)

I'm sure you were hoping I would give something truly groundbreaking to really troll you. Instead I shall give this useless reply that could apply to literally anyone. That is the beauty of my tactics. Troll them by not trolling them. Really makes a person think.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 30, 2019)

I bet you're only semi-decent at Pikmin games.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 30, 2019)

Sorry, but I didn’t save any biscuits for you.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 30, 2019)

I bet you don't pay taxes. Y'know, that's a pretty crappy thing to do. They busted Al Capone for tax evasion, and also Yoshi.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 30, 2019)

Yoshi isn’t even real. So why expect Yoshis to pay taxes?

Don’t you dare say that Eevees have to pay taxes too.


----------



## Dim (May 30, 2019)

Eevees have to pay taxes


----------



## MapleSilver (May 30, 2019)

Spoiler: Written in this spoiler tag is a bunch of incomprehensible gibberish. If you can find your username (Nox) within this tag, you will receive 50 Bells. You must submit photo proof.



AJKLFHASDJKFHSDJKFHASJKFHSDJKFHJKSAFHJKSDHFJKSDFHJKSAFHJKLHEWJKAFHWEKJFHWEJKHWEJKFHWEJFHWEFWFOEHFWFIWEHFIOWAWEIFHWEIOFHFOIHDSOFHIOINOJFRWEJFLWEKJFWEKLFJUHFWEUIFHFWEJKLFWELFJEWKLFJEKLWFJWEKLFJWEKLFJEWKLFJWELFKJWEKLFJKLJWKLFJWEKLFJKLWEJFKLWJEFKLJFFIOJFIOWJFWEOXWEFWEKLFJWEKLFJWEKLFJWEFEJFOIWEJFIOWEGJRIGJEROIGJIOJGERIOJGRIOGJIOPFJWEOPFJWEIOFJOIGJREIOGJREIOGJERIOGJWFEJFOPWEJFOPWEFJWEIOJIOGJREIOGJREIOGJIOERJGOIRJPJEWOPFJIOGJRIOJFOIJFWEOIFJLJKWEFKLWEJFKLJEWFKLJFKLJGHJKDFGHJKFDHGFJKDGDFKGHFDJKGHKJDFGHJKFDHGJKDFHGJKDFHGJKFDGHJKGHJDJKFHSJKFHSDJKFHSDJKEJKQWHEJKQWHEJKQWHKJHJHJDFGHFDJKGHDFKJGHJKDFGHKLJKLJSFKLSDJFRERLTJKRTKLJRELTKJERKLTJLAJKLFHASDJKFHSDJKFHASJKFHSDJKFHJKSAFHJKSDHFJKSDFHJKSAFHJKLHEWJKAFHWEKJFHWEJKHWEJKFHWEJFHWEFWFOEHFWFIWEHFIOWAWEIFHWEIOFHFOIHDSOFHIOINOJFRWEJFLWEKJFWEKLFJUHFWEUIFHFWEJKLFWELFJEWKLFJEKLWFJWEKLFJWEKLFJEWKLFJWELFKJWEKLFJKLJWKLFJWEKLFJKLWEJFKLWJEFKLJFFIOJFIOWJFWEOXWEFWEKLFJWEKLFJWEKLFJWEFEJFOIWEJFIOWEGJRIGJEROIGJIOJGERIOJGRIOGJIOPFJWEOPFJWEIOFJOIGJREIOGJREIOGJERIOGJWFEJFOPWEJFOPWEFJWEIOJIOGJREIOGJREIOGJIOERJGOIRJPJEWOPFJIOGJRIOJFOIJFWEOIFJLJKWEFKLWEJFKLJEWFKLJFKLJGHJKDFGHJKFDHGFJKDGDFKGHFDJKGHKJDFGHJKFDHGJKDFHGJKDFHGJKFDGHJKGHJDJKFHSJKFHSDJKFHSDJKEJKQWHEJKQWHEJKQWHKJHJHJDFGHFDJKGHDFKJGHJKDFGHKLJKLJSFKLSDJFRERLTJKRTKLJRELTKJERKLTJL


----------



## Dim (May 30, 2019)

Pikmin have to pay taxes


----------



## Raayzx (May 30, 2019)

Taxes have to pay you.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 30, 2019)

You taxes to have pay.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 30, 2019)

Waluigi is an overrated meme character who, if it weren't for memes, no one would actually care about.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 30, 2019)

Mate I believe you've been living under a rock for quite a while now


----------



## Midoriya (May 30, 2019)

And you haven’t been?  Give me a break...

Just try and troll me next poster!  I dare you!


----------



## Dim (May 30, 2019)

Wow a one second gif. Fascinating.


----------



## rhinoo (May 31, 2019)

You joined on your first birthday.


----------



## Raayzx (May 31, 2019)

You joined when you were too young


----------



## rhinoo (May 31, 2019)

That's fact not troll.

also i was 11 when i joined and i got banned half a year later lmao


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2019)

master spam go hide in ur can


----------



## rhinoo (May 31, 2019)

Haha only 16 or so posts today lmao


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 31, 2019)

Haha that person has a life and you don't


----------



## rhinoo (May 31, 2019)

ouch.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 31, 2019)

You’re better off having more Bells than posts.


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2019)

Did you take your sig from 4chan or?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 31, 2019)

Thanks to you, I have to start using my phone in inverted colors, you signature jerk


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2019)

Don't you mean nationalism?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 31, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Don't you mean nationalism?



Ok, fine!

Nationalism is the path to the dark side. Nationalism leads to chauvinism. Chauvinism leads to discrimination. Discrimination leads to extinction.

Happy now!

(I’m actually against nationalism, but I’m more for patriotism).


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2019)

Socialism is life!


----------



## rhinoo (May 31, 2019)

can't call me a **** poster, we have the same today!


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2019)

try harder


----------



## rhinoo (May 31, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Thanks to you, I have to start using my phone in inverted colors, you signature jerk



this.


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2019)

enjoy ur bad eyesight


----------



## DragoDrago (May 31, 2019)

Lmaoooooooo lol lol omg UwU


----------



## rhinoo (May 31, 2019)

That's not wack fam.


----------



## DragoDrago (May 31, 2019)

.maf kcaw ton s'tahT


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2019)

u smoked sum wack


----------



## DragoDrago (May 31, 2019)

Did I?


----------



## rhinoo (May 31, 2019)

?I diD


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2019)

not liking ur posts


----------



## DragoDrago (May 31, 2019)

The posts don't like you


----------



## rhinoo (May 31, 2019)

I'm drinking Dr. Pepper and you aren't hahahahaha!


----------



## DragoDrago (May 31, 2019)

That's not very cash money of you.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 31, 2019)

I have no idea what you mean.


----------



## DragoDrago (May 31, 2019)

That's epic


----------



## Raayzx (May 31, 2019)

Drago Vs jambette lip fight


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 31, 2019)

Those aren’t even real eyelids.


----------



## Raayzx (May 31, 2019)

Yes they are UwU


----------



## Dim (May 31, 2019)

Raichu>Pikachu
Pichu>Pikachu


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 31, 2019)

Sorry sir, this isn't Brawl.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 31, 2019)

You still have a username.


----------



## Dim (May 31, 2019)

Dunno where you came up with that up o-kay......

Knew the apple fantastic would ninja me but jokes on you I posted anyways.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 31, 2019)

Jelly Pipe >>>>> Mecha Castle


----------



## Dim (May 31, 2019)

Ghost Castle >>>>>> Every other stage


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 31, 2019)

Meta Knight isn’t a Yoshi character


----------



## Dim (May 31, 2019)

Your point?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 31, 2019)

To mock on your avatar and signature match


----------



## Dim (May 31, 2019)

They are both nintendo though so it’s not like they’re complete opposites.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 31, 2019)

Nox said:


> Dunno where you came up with that up o-kay......


The joke is that your avatar is Meta Knight, and Meta Knight is a character that was overpowered in SSBB to the point where nearly everyone was playing him in the Brawl competitive scene, and it got to the point where he was banned from competitive Brawl entirely, but oh what am I doing explaining the joke to you, I don't need to explain my humor to an audience that's too naive to understand it.


----------



## Dim (Jun 1, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> The joke is that your avatar is Meta Knight, and Meta Knight is a character that was overpowered in SSBB to the point where nearly everyone was playing him in the Brawl competitive scene, and it got to the point where he was banned from competitive Brawl entirely, but oh what am I doing explaining the joke to you, I don't need to explain my humor to an audience that's too naive to understand it.


I made you take the time to explain it though. Mission accomplished.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 1, 2019)

Yeah, I admit defeat. Btw, King Dedede is better.


----------



## DragoDrago (Jun 1, 2019)

I think you forgot to input a username.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2019)

did you click ctrl+v twice for yours?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 1, 2019)

Did you copy Kyle’s mother from South Park?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2019)

vulpixes like looking like derps


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 1, 2019)

You’re only saying that because you’re jealous that they got the snowflake glow wand first.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2019)

I don't even want one now so go derp along and smoke weed with em


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 1, 2019)

I steal ur pokeball and sell it for 1 tbt


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2019)

uwu go watch sonichu u weeb


----------



## DragoDrago (Jun 2, 2019)

Join Date
October 16, 2013
Posts
56,386
Bells
1,337
3DS
3025-0828-1588


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2019)

wow try harder nub


----------



## DragoDrago (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2019)

wow you didn't even try.. hooray for you


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 2, 2019)

You're not a thot.


----------



## DragoDrago (Jun 2, 2019)

Wow you really like that yellow thing from digimon


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2019)

are you the rightmost person in ur sig?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 2, 2019)

I thought you liked turts more than kangaroos


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 2, 2019)

Alolan vulpix < vulpix


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 2, 2019)

OwO Pikachu > UwU Pikachu


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 2, 2019)

Troll better, im_the_hippo


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2019)

Your left vulpix seemed to have smoked a bit too much lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 2, 2019)

Would you like to have some Chick fil a for lunch? And go shopping at Hobby Lobby afterwards?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2019)

I heard Hillary Clinton likes young bois like you


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 2, 2019)

I heard Donald Trump likes hippie turts like you


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2019)

stop hiding ur bernie sanders' biggest fan


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 2, 2019)

56,000 posts? You’re insane!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2019)

19,225 lol u wannabe


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 2, 2019)

At least I have more Bells than posts.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2019)

I heard you started working for Planned Parenthood


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 3, 2019)

Lmao you two are coming at each other while I'm here sitting, sipping my tea.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2019)

more like weebclasher


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 3, 2019)

Pascal is stupid.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2019)

so is kfc


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 3, 2019)

That's so rude. No finger lickin chicken for you.


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 3, 2019)

Sheila said:


> so is kfc



i hate kfc

-

OwO is best


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 3, 2019)

I agree


----------



## Dim (Jun 3, 2019)

Popeyes > KFC


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 3, 2019)

If you say something that’s true, there’s no reason to troll you.


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 3, 2019)

James Charles kissed you.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 3, 2019)

James Charles harassed your father and kissed your sister.


----------



## Dim (Jun 3, 2019)

James Charles slapped your ice cream on the floor.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 3, 2019)

Bowser is looking for you. Are you gonna run or hide?


----------



## Dim (Jun 3, 2019)

I’m gonna fight him!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2019)

Not gonna find it!


----------



## Dim (Jun 4, 2019)

Find what?


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 4, 2019)

Your intelligence, that's nowhere to be found.


----------



## Dim (Jun 4, 2019)

Just like your two missing Pikachu eggs?


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 4, 2019)

Exactly


----------



## Dim (Jun 4, 2019)

Plot twist: I had my intelligence all along and you will NEVER find your last two eggs!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 5, 2019)

Stop hating on Dedenne!


----------



## Dim (Jun 5, 2019)

No.


----------



## DragoDrago (Jun 5, 2019)

EPIC


----------



## Dim (Jun 5, 2019)

WACK


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2019)

mecha castle more like paper mario


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 5, 2019)

You're an epic gamer.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2019)

worst ant-man ever


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 5, 2019)

you are a left bracket key


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2019)

you are the keyhole


----------



## DragoDrago (Jun 5, 2019)

*CAILLOU*


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 5, 2019)

Rugrats


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2019)

UwU much weeb very holographic


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 6, 2019)

You're probably on weeds so I'll give you a pass.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2019)

Psht don't diss me I know u want some **** lol


----------



## DragoDrago (Jun 6, 2019)

I thought you were a kangaroo


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2019)

wtf is a drago btw dragoN on the other hand


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 6, 2019)

p!catch Sheila


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2019)

You have no Master ball also my catch rate is like 5%


----------



## DragoDrago (Jun 6, 2019)

Woodstock
Snoopy 
UwU


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2019)

snoopy?

drago is lame


----------



## Dim (Jun 6, 2019)

Aw but just look at the big smile on his face!


----------



## DragoDrago (Jun 6, 2019)

Sheila said:


> drago is lame



Fight me irl


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 6, 2019)

You probably can't fight tho


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 7, 2019)

pikachu is overrated wooloo


----------



## DragoDrago (Jun 7, 2019)

You are the best Rymans the stationery shop


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2019)

bad wack


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 7, 2019)

Why aren’t you trolling me with cheese anymore?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2019)

Sorry outta cheese, gotta throw em all eggs at ya.


----------



## DragoDrago (Jun 7, 2019)

I hope you are referring to vegan egg substitute


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2019)

Nope fresh outta hens!


----------



## DragoDrago (Jun 7, 2019)

I hope you are referring to vegan hen substitute


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2019)

nope fried dragon fresh off the bbq


----------



## DragoDrago (Jun 7, 2019)

You have crushed my hopes and dreams you.....poop


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 7, 2019)

Mmmm fried dragons


----------



## Dim (Jun 8, 2019)

Mmmmm fried Pikachu e-

Nevermind!


----------



## DragoDrago (Jun 8, 2019)

Mario and Sonic at the Olympic Games


----------



## Dim (Jun 8, 2019)

DragoDrago said:


> Mario and Sonic at the Olympic Games


ummm how this is supposed to troll me? Lmao


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 8, 2019)

Mario and Sonic at the Olympic Games


----------



## Dim (Jun 8, 2019)

Wooloo *SUCKS!*


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 8, 2019)

no u


----------



## Dim (Jun 8, 2019)

good one lol you’re destroying me

not


----------



## DragoDrago (Jun 8, 2019)

The Olympic Games (No Sonic or Mario included)


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 8, 2019)

You make no sense, dragon brain.


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 8, 2019)

pikachu is overrated.


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 8, 2019)

I agree! I love Pikachu so much!


----------



## DragoDrago (Jun 8, 2019)

Who is Peekachoo?
Wait is he that yellow cat out that new movie?


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 8, 2019)

Congrats, you figured it out!


----------



## DragoDrago (Jun 9, 2019)

Alolan Sandshrew


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2019)

not cool


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 9, 2019)

bye.


----------



## DragoDrago (Jun 9, 2019)

Hippo


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 9, 2019)

drago is stupid.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2019)

so is wooloo


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 9, 2019)

so is high pascal


----------



## Dim (Jun 9, 2019)

He is high mannnnnnn


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 9, 2019)

*HI NOX.*


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2019)

not liking your posts


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 9, 2019)

you've said that as a troll many times before


----------



## DragoDrago (Jun 9, 2019)

You have been here many times before.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2019)

those cakes are beyond their expiration date


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 9, 2019)

you've been trolled.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 9, 2019)

So have you


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 9, 2019)

Normal Vulpix is better then Alolan.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2019)

^that is not actually trolling imo lolol

cheese troll


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 9, 2019)

Yellow troll


----------



## DragoDrago (Jun 9, 2019)

Oh no.
My defence has failed.
I have been defeated. 
I have been TROLLED.


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 9, 2019)

You have been trolled, indeed.


----------



## DragoDrago (Jun 9, 2019)

Lol lol I was just trolling now you've been trolled lmaoooo


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 9, 2019)

Dragons aren’t real


----------



## DragoDrago (Jun 10, 2019)

Alolan Apples aren't real


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 10, 2019)

DrAgO iS gAy


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2019)

kracko+drago confirmed


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 10, 2019)

SHEILA


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 10, 2019)

human-rhino hybrids aren't allowed here


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 10, 2019)

nor are uwu pikas


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2019)

ninja rhinos get out


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 10, 2019)

Sheila's getting ninja'd get out.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2019)

worst rhiman ever


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 10, 2019)

WAHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Dim (Jun 10, 2019)

Rhino cry :[


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2019)

poking that cube forever


----------



## DragoDrago (Jun 10, 2019)

Kachow lollollollollol


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2019)

DragoDrago said:


> Kachow lollollollollol



speed weed


----------



## DragoDrago (Jun 11, 2019)

indeed


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2019)

69:69:00:00 96:96:00:69


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 11, 2019)

you listen to 6ix9ine.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2019)

is that ur dad


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 11, 2019)

no. no. no. no. no. no. no. no.


----------



## DragoDrago (Jun 11, 2019)

Hey fam


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 11, 2019)

I say 'fam' and 'init' way to much


----------



## DragoDrago (Jun 11, 2019)

Are you a year 7 roadman?
Ayy fam that's lit bro innit


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 11, 2019)

actually year 8 blud


----------



## DragoDrago (Jun 11, 2019)

I hate year 8s they're still all 4" and think they're hard but they ain't bro


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2019)

i thought u had to be 13 to join lol


----------



## DragoDrago (Jun 11, 2019)

Indeed


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 11, 2019)

DragoDrago said:


> I hate year 8s they're still all 4" and think they're hard but they ain't bro



lmao my year group in a nutshell

- - - Post Merge - - -

i'm normal however.


----------



## DragoDrago (Jun 11, 2019)

Good I'm glad to hear it
Also normal does not exist in year 8


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 11, 2019)

that's great but i think you're a roadman.


----------



## DragoDrago (Jun 11, 2019)

Push-lease I'm no roadman I am well past year 8 and I don't go round in north face hoodies


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 11, 2019)

but what about the shank and weed?


----------



## DragoDrago (Jun 11, 2019)

Nah fam


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 11, 2019)

why not fight me in my endz bruv


----------



## DragoDrago (Jun 11, 2019)

I'll scrap you on the school field at lunch


----------



## Dim (Jun 11, 2019)

Ooooooo a dragon vs a rhino. HYPE!!!


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 12, 2019)

Nox vs a random ant, who wins?

Answer: The random ant.


----------



## Dim (Jun 12, 2019)

Plot twist: That random ant is actually Antman. I have nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2019)

more like pee-man


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 12, 2019)

I went shopping at Hobby Lobby yesterday. Do you want to go too?


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 12, 2019)

kantonian_pears


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2019)

ur_a_penguin


----------



## buniichu (Jun 12, 2019)

meep o<o


----------



## Dim (Jun 12, 2019)

I will not troll the birthday girl and besides you said meep which made my day!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2019)

meep


----------



## DragoDrago (Jun 12, 2019)

Spooked


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2019)

doritos!!11420mtndew


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## DragoDrago (Jun 16, 2019)

EpIc!!!!!1!!!!1!!!!!!!!!!1111!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2019)

epic fail yes


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jun 17, 2019)

Can you stop using pointless hashtags?


----------



## DragoDrago (Jun 17, 2019)

#no
#epic
#pointlesshashtags


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 17, 2019)

This thread shouldn't even exist.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2019)

neither should your post about it


----------



## DragoDrago (Jun 17, 2019)

Neither should your post about the post
Kekekekekekekkeke


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## Dim (Jun 17, 2019)

Change your name to ‘Pinkshame’


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2019)

and change urs to yoshishame


----------



## Dim (Jun 18, 2019)

No shame!


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 18, 2019)

You suck at mario kart


----------



## DragoDrago (Jun 18, 2019)

I suck at mario golf
Just saying


----------



## Dim (Jun 18, 2019)

Trolling yourself? K then.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 18, 2019)

How is it “trolling yourself” if she didn’t double post?


----------



## Dim (Jun 18, 2019)

DragoDrago said:


> I suck at mario golf


^yah cause this is totally aimed at the user above. You right apple! YOU RIGHT!


----------



## Breath Mint (Jun 21, 2019)

Name is short for obnoxious


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 22, 2019)

breath poop


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2019)

i'd wipe ur pokemon team any day bye noob lol


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 22, 2019)

It's a playthorugh team.


----------



## Breath Mint (Jun 22, 2019)

More like Rhiboy


----------



## DragoDrago (Jun 22, 2019)

More like not mint
Hahahahahahahhshahahahahahahahahahahahahah lololololol


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2019)

lmao that dude in your sig photobombing is that u


----------



## DragoDrago (Jun 22, 2019)

I'm not a duuuuude
Trooooooolllllledddddddd


----------



## Breath Mint (Jun 22, 2019)

Not much of a woman either


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2019)

i use dude gender neutral @drago lol

breath mint ey more like fart mint


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 22, 2019)

Slow weed


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2019)

more like pikasexual


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 22, 2019)

your title thing should be 'tt with poop burgers'


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2019)

i bet u eat rhino poop so sure


----------



## Breath Mint (Jun 23, 2019)

Your post count is higher than your yearly salary


----------



## Dim (Jun 23, 2019)

Okay then fart mint


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 23, 2019)

YOU'VE been searching for ever wtf


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 23, 2019)

kiwi > orange


----------



## Breath Mint (Jun 26, 2019)

You don't want random people adding you, which means I'm sending you a friend request as we speak. Easy foolproof troll


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 2, 2019)

Are you too scared to have an avatar or signature?


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 2, 2019)

kantonian_pears


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 2, 2019)

You are the worst at trolling.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 2, 2019)

And you there with those hideous vulpixes think you can troll. Pfft go munch on your apples or something lmao


----------



## matt (Jul 2, 2019)

What's happened to your avatars eyes they look saggy


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 3, 2019)

Sorry but I dont wanna play a game. Your traps suck btw.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2019)

much cute uwu very pikachu uwu


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 4, 2019)

Your burgers are expired


----------



## matt (Jul 4, 2019)

your breath mint has expired. Use another


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 4, 2019)

*You* are expired.


----------



## matt (Jul 4, 2019)

I don't know what holosexual is


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 4, 2019)

You don't know anything, so is that really surprising?


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jul 8, 2019)

You don't even know how to spell Yu-gi-oh.


----------



## matt (Jul 8, 2019)

Your Mii has split ends


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jul 8, 2019)

Omg, why are you advertising uk rail transportation schedules?


----------



## matt (Jul 8, 2019)

Omg your signature is huge


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jul 8, 2019)

Omg you don't floss your teeth!


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 9, 2019)

You don't have teeth to floss


----------



## matt (Jul 9, 2019)

Your breath mint has expired


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 9, 2019)

No, I will not use Rail record.


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jul 9, 2019)

You could not even afford to buy another pikachu egg


----------



## matt (Jul 9, 2019)

You've only got a cake rip


----------



## Wildtown (Jul 9, 2019)

u only have 1 cake aswell


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 9, 2019)

Omg you have the most sad signature ever.


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jul 9, 2019)

Rain is not sad lmao


----------



## Dim (Jul 9, 2019)

You're right, you're sad.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 10, 2019)

Bet that egg is rotten


----------



## Cash (Jul 10, 2019)

That picture on your post doesn’t look safe, Pascal looks high


----------



## Dim (Jul 10, 2019)

I bet Mr. Krabs is your hubby


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 10, 2019)

A rare footage of Nox in that signature with Sheila.


----------



## Dim (Jul 11, 2019)

Come at me


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2019)

uwu is lame ur lame


----------



## Dim (Jul 11, 2019)

Then lame I be! UwU


----------



## matt (Jul 11, 2019)

My what poor selection of collectables on Ur lineup


----------



## Dim (Jul 11, 2019)

Well said.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2019)

that sig is def rated r lmao


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 13, 2019)

57,000+ posts?! Do you live on TBT?


----------



## matt (Jul 13, 2019)

Your alolan apples have gone rotten


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2019)

choo choo ur trains r late


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 13, 2019)

Its my birthday hahahaha not yours lmao lolol sksksksk


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 14, 2019)

owo is the superior emote


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2019)

sakuras=not eggs


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 18, 2019)

No ***** Sherlock


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 24, 2019)

Your discord tag number is also how many brain cells you have


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 24, 2019)

Maybe your username smells bad.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2019)

More like rotten apples.


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 4, 2019)

Your user title says it all


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 4, 2019)

I bet your the mint that just stays in the packet at the bottom of a bag, gets forgotten about, and then gets binned.


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 4, 2019)

Rhiboy


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2019)

breath poop, #1 flavour in chewing gums


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 4, 2019)

That signature is so emo omg


----------



## Dim (Aug 4, 2019)

okay crying Pikachu


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 4, 2019)

"D O O M E D" seems accurate


----------



## Dim (Aug 4, 2019)

Yep yep, you're all doomed!


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 6, 2019)

Including you


----------



## Dim (Aug 6, 2019)

No I am doom


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2019)

bruh get more collectibles


----------



## Dim (Aug 9, 2019)

bruh what happened to your sig?


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 9, 2019)

Bruh u broke kirby, he constipated


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 9, 2019)

Oh look a newbie. So cute.


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 9, 2019)

Le gasp! Awww.... A wild wittle pilachu! *pats head* ( sry but ur sig and character is cute. Oof.. Im bad at trolling lol)


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2019)

no **** sherlock


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 10, 2019)

Uhm... Mystery solved! Jerk police on the line?


----------



## Dim (Aug 10, 2019)

I think I'll have two of everything because why not :^)


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2019)

rated r signature omg


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 11, 2019)

Rated r face, look away bois!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

XD i hate this... I dont like trolling


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2019)

your usertitle colour burns my eyes


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 11, 2019)

oh its you again?


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 11, 2019)

Who are you again?


----------



## Dim (Aug 11, 2019)

Pickachu went from UwU to T^T


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2019)

owo what's that


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2019)

pls don't with you avatar, thanks


----------



## Dim (Aug 12, 2019)

Kurb said:


> pls don't with you avatar, thanks


lol what


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 12, 2019)

Ugh I always gotta troll you. Next please.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 12, 2019)

I’m glad Pikachu is sad.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 12, 2019)

Just like you!


----------



## Dim (Aug 12, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> Ugh I always gotta troll you. Next please.


Keep trying! You'll get me someday!


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 13, 2019)

that day is everyday actually


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2019)

too much pikachu. thank u, next


----------



## Goth (Aug 13, 2019)

Kurb? Like kirby? Do you also like eat things like kirby? Very important to know. I knew someone once who had airway problems.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 13, 2019)

Bruh go get a proper signature


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2019)

same to you, pal pal buddy ol' pal


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 13, 2019)

Bruh, ur inventory is so sad, it cryinggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2019)

Get an avatar


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 13, 2019)

Kurb more like turd-


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2019)

please get more diverse collectibles


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 13, 2019)

please get more collectibles


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2019)

apple apple so many apples


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 16, 2019)

The sauce shall not overtake


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2019)

not savvy


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 16, 2019)

Ugh the sass is real


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2019)

edgy pink n purple so 2018


----------



## dumplen (Aug 16, 2019)

i love your britney spears avatar


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2019)

dumpling


----------



## Dim (Aug 16, 2019)

I don't know what you're holding there, but it's pink and small so it must be your brain.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2019)

actually yours


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 17, 2019)

I will not like your post for a certain reply.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 17, 2019)

Too much pikachu


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2019)

wow such sass poetry


----------



## Dim (Aug 18, 2019)

Sass? Look who's talking


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2019)

watch me i'll poke those eyes out


----------



## Dim (Aug 18, 2019)

That's not sass, that's just plain mean


----------



## dumplen (Aug 18, 2019)

someones sensitive


----------



## Dim (Aug 18, 2019)

Says grumpy. :^)


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2019)

that egg must be rotten green and all


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2019)

jojo is hot garbage


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2019)

i hope those are fake gold roses


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2019)

reeeee 

go home


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 19, 2019)

I’m sorry, is that a flower in your mouth or are you eating rocks?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2019)

I'm sorry, but i don't associate with undertale fans.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 19, 2019)

i don’t associate with sause kings


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2019)

I don't associate with hardcore zelda fans.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 19, 2019)

Bad boy! Sit on the *Kurb*!


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 19, 2019)

Worst dad joke of 2019 confirmed.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2019)

Certainly.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2019)

seinfeld fans dont interact


----------



## Aquari (Oct 15, 2019)

How dare you all let this thread die, you should all be ashamed, all of you disappoint me!!

also your lineup is horrible^^ >:}


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2019)

Yours is too simple u collectithot


----------



## Aquari (Oct 15, 2019)

I bet you think youre REAL COOL with all those kaledoclovers, but theyre tacky as *heck*


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2019)

Mori Mom, is that a tacky hippie or?


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 15, 2019)

They all hold no value any way.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 15, 2019)

NUH UH, I *KNOW* you not out here talking about value with those sewer tier collectibles on your sidebar


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 15, 2019)

At least my personality isn't sewer tier.

I think


----------



## Aquari (Oct 15, 2019)

No not sewer tier, you would be more like septic tank tier. thats more like it!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 15, 2019)

Well I am a **** talker


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Oct 17, 2019)

Lmao you can't even choose the right words because they get censored


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 17, 2019)

You can't even choose the right words because they get edited.


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 18, 2019)

pikachu more like pika a chu


----------



## Aquari (Oct 18, 2019)

wew what an ugly avi where'd you get it? Google images? LOL

that one was good, real good im writing that one down


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 18, 2019)

mori more like more e?


----------



## Aquari (Oct 18, 2019)

Wildtown said:


> mori more like mo-REE?


fixed your comment, you can't even make fun of my tree children correctly...


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 18, 2019)

XD i made u troll urself


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2019)

calmvillage

wait wrong thread


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 18, 2019)

u just trolled urself..


----------



## Aquari (Oct 18, 2019)

Wildtown said:


> u just trolled urself..



consider it trolling lessons, take notes, you dum!


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 18, 2019)

i shall mr. more i


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2019)

You can’t spell the word “boy”?


----------



## Aquari (Oct 18, 2019)

so youre finally back alolanpears with that hideous sig and all!


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 19, 2019)

from all the spooky pokemon you could have used to resemble halloween, you chose sandygast... *pukes*


----------



## Haskell (Oct 19, 2019)

Shadowboo said:


> from all the spooky pokemon you could have used to resemble halloween, you chose sandygast... *pukes*



it's better than you making pikachu seem cute

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shadowboo said:


> from all the spooky pokemon you could have used to resemble halloween, you chose sandygast... *pukes*



it's better than you making pikachu seem cute


----------



## Aquari (Oct 20, 2019)

Oh boy its YOU again...who even invited you here?


----------



## Haskell (Oct 23, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> Oh boy its YOU again...who even invited you here?



:-(

- - - Post Merge - - -



Teabagel said:


> Oh boy its YOU again...who even invited you here?



:-(


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 23, 2019)

WHO would pick an avatar to do with owls


----------



## Aquari (Oct 23, 2019)

Your signature looks ATROCIOUS


----------



## Dim (Oct 23, 2019)

Think you can just come back and reclaim your throne, queen? Uh-uh! Wait till next election!!


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 23, 2019)

WWE is fake.


----------



## Dim (Oct 23, 2019)

So is Pokemon!


----------



## Aquari (Oct 23, 2019)

You really think you can overthrow me?? You must be dumber than my doorknob (which is currently broken) surely!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 23, 2019)

Is this very same doorknob that broke by your dad quickly slamming the door after catching you doing your business to corndog skewer insertion videos.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 23, 2019)

Get outta here, Mello-yellow!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 23, 2019)

Good I could smell this thread


----------



## Aquari (Oct 23, 2019)

Yeah, it reeks ever since you started posting!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 23, 2019)

Yeah I am a **** talker


----------



## Dim (Oct 23, 2019)

ur such a badass omg!


----------



## Aquari (Oct 23, 2019)

I'm badassier  than both of you idiots


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 23, 2019)

Badass in the literal sense


----------



## Aquari (Oct 28, 2019)

Reviving this 'cause you peasants seem a little TOO happy for my liking



MelloDimensions said:


> Badass in the literal sense


You speak to your mother with that collectible lineup?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 28, 2019)

Is that you in your avatar?


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 28, 2019)

Pokemon more like pokecon with its nonsense as of late.



Teabagel said:


> Reviving this 'cause you peasants seem a little TOO happy for my liking
> 
> 
> You speak to your mother with that collectible lineup?



My mother probably wouldn't speak to me, and worry about my health if I took actual concern in that.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 28, 2019)

good. She shouldnt, I wouldnt either if you were my daughter.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 28, 2019)

Self-content, for better or worse?

Though, I would've cared if I was.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 28, 2019)

wrong thread go back to tumblr


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 28, 2019)

I'll just have your mom then


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 28, 2019)

Love their music taste.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 28, 2019)

My mother has enough to be disappointed and stressed about, she dont need anther thing ontop of all that ;}

ninja'd but that goes for you too^^


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 28, 2019)

Aw that's not good
Take care of your mom


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 16, 2020)

Where are you, MelloDimensions?

Bumping this because I feel like trolling you guys.


----------



## CuriousCharli (May 17, 2020)

Everyone else has a life


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 17, 2020)

Thanks for telling me, ACNL addict. I can say the same thing to you.


----------



## Breath Mint (Jan 6, 2021)

You have more posts than dollars in your bank account


----------

